# Mädels unterwegs: Tour-Impressionen



## Silvermoon (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

irgendwie finde ich, ist es mal wieder an der Zeit nen neuen Thread ins Leben zu rufen, einen reinen Bilder-Thread mit Momentaufnahmen eurer Touren. Ob kurze Hausrunde, längere Tour etc., herbstliche Impressionen, schöne Gegenden, Natur-/ Denkmäler, Stimmungen usw usw.   

Ich z.B. habe eigentlich immer ne Digicam beim Biken dabei und oft bleibe ich unterwegs einfach mal stehn , um schöne Dinge oder Momente zu fotografieren - einfach als Erinnerung. Finde es im nachhinein immer schön, wenn man sich die Bilder später noch mal anschauen und sich an ne tolle Tour erinnern kann.

Vielleicht habt ihr auch so ein paar *Tour-Impressionen* 

Ich war heute unterwegs, 42km (Höhenmeter mit Sicherheit verdammt viele ), nur mit Karte unterwegs (da kein GPS-Besitzer u. mit der Technik sicherlich auch total überfordert), erstaunlicherweise nicht verfahren und eine herrliche neue Tour gefunden  Es gab viel zu entdecken: neue Wege und Trails, beeindruckende Naturdenkmäler und mein Pfadfinder-Gen Aber ich will nicht lange labbern...
Hier ein paar Impressionen, die ich unterwegs "eingefangen" habe:

Herbststimmung...






Zwei süße kleine Ponys 






Der zweitälteste Baum im Odenwald - die Tränkfeldeiche - geschätzte 800 Jahre soll der Baumveteran alt sein 





... und ca. 5,75m Stammdurchmesser haben und etwa 21m hoch sein - beeindruckend...






Der Lindelbrunnen... 
Schauplatz eines mittelalterlichen Mordes: Hagen von Troje ermordete dort Siegfried, den Drachentöter.







So, das waren ein paar Impressionen meiner heutigen Tour 

Hoffe, es kommen noch viel viel mehr dazu und es wird ein richtig super schöner Bilder-Thread 

Eure Silvermoon


----------



## Trim07 (4. Oktober 2011)

ein kleines Bienchen im Rappsfeld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (4. Oktober 2011)

....schöner fred !!!!! ... paar impressionen


----------



## chayenne06 (4. Oktober 2011)

@Silvermoon: 
Tolle Thread-Idee!
(die Eiche ist der Hammer!) 

dann hab ich hier auch mal was



dass war vorgestern: Ausblick ins Inntal




mit leckerem Apfelkuchen als Stärkung 




erst gestern: Abendstimmung mit Blick auf die Rosenheimer Hausberge





auf dem Weg zum Lago di Ledro 




Lago di Ledro im August




ach und hier noch der typische Blick auf den Lago - die alte Ponale rauf


----------



## Silvermoon (4. Oktober 2011)

super, dass ihr alle so tolle Bilder gepostet habt und der neue Thread bei euch so gut angekommen ist.
Weiter so


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Oktober 2011)

der Lago läuft aus 
Prima Thread! So können wir den kommenden Winter überstehen


----------



## suro (4. Oktober 2011)




----------



## suro (4. Oktober 2011)

Weissenseerunde/Kärnten, ca.32km


----------



## blutbuche (5. Oktober 2011)

...wenn wir bei seen sind


----------



## mara174 (5. Oktober 2011)

WOW - echt sehr schöne Bilder 

Da will man auf jedenfalls noch mehr von sehen =)

Am liebsten aber auch live


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2011)

@blutbuche
was ist denn das für ein komisches dessert auf dem zweiten bild? sieht irgendwie... seltsam aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (5. Oktober 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @blutbuche
> was ist denn das für ein komisches dessert auf dem zweiten bild? sieht irgendwie... seltsam aus!




hi hi 
sieht nach einer art "alien" nachspeise aus 
waldmeister geschlabbere mit litschies - aber der rest??


----------



## blutbuche (5. Oktober 2011)

der rest war kokos pudding  - gabs beim china mann


----------



## Silvermoon (5. Oktober 2011)

Und hier noch zwei Bilder, die mich an ein paar sonnige Sommertage im Juli erinnern:

Sommerimpressionen - Klatschmohnblüten






... und irgendwie habe ich´s mit alten großen Bäumen 
Die Russeneiche auf der Anhöhe von Rehbach. Ebenfalls ein Baumveteran, dessen Alter auf ca. 450 Jahre geschätzt wird. Höhe ca. 15m, Stammdurchmesser ca. 2m. Durch zahlreiche Blitzeinschläge schon ziemlich gezeichnet, weswegen der Stamm auch innen hohl ist. 





Ich finde so riesige alte Bäume einfach nur toll und faszinierend. Wenn die sprechen könnten, was würden die uns alles an Geschichten erzählen 


@blutbuche: Das Seenbild finde ich suuuuper, das strahlt so was Besonderes aus - so was Mystisches durch den Wolkenhimmel!


----------



## blutbuche (5. Oktober 2011)

schön !!!! hab auch noch ´n paar


----------



## Silvermoon (5. Oktober 2011)

Was´n das für ne alte Ruine? Sieht ja interessant aus....


----------



## blutbuche (5. Oktober 2011)

ist in bad münster am stein - weiss aber net , wie se heisst .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (5. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Ich finde so riesige alte Bäume einfach nur toll und faszinierend. Wenn die sprechen könnten, was würden die uns alles an Geschichten erzählen



Ich stehe auch total auf Bäume! Was die an Jahren mitmachen und erleben- die würde ich zu gerne sprechen hören  ala Baumbart aus Herr der Ringe. Finde es auch sehr traurig wenn Bäume gefällt werden. Tut mir immer in der Seele weh


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Oktober 2011)

hier auch große (hohe) Bäume, mit Sonnenlicht im Blattwerk... ich liebe dieses Licht im Herbst


----------



## blutbuche (5. Oktober 2011)

..... auch bekennender baum - fan


----------



## Mausoline (5. Oktober 2011)

@silvermoon
Super Fred 

Eindrücke vom Bergwochenende




Im Hintergrund Stubaier Gletscher




Blick ins Stubaital, Hintergrund Inntal




Im Hintergrund ganz rechts Brenta, links davon Marmolada, links davon Geisler


----------



## blutbuche (5. Oktober 2011)

schön !!!!!


----------



## blutbuche (6. Oktober 2011)

....grade langeweile ...


----------



## Quente (6. Oktober 2011)

...ich auch...


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Oktober 2011)

Passt grad so gut...

Ein Herbstbild vom letzten Jahr .....


----------



## Mausoline (6. Oktober 2011)

Einfach schön, diese Stimmungen....seufz




Hohlohsee




Schwarzwaldhochstraße





Nachbars Werkstattfenster


----------



## Mausoline (7. Oktober 2011)

Noch ein paar Wasserbilder, aber nicht von oben 




Buhlbachsee




Lago Val Viola




Passo Val Viola




St. Moritzer See


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (8. Oktober 2011)

Da ich keine großen Bewegungseinschränkungen habe, nur ziemlich fertig bin (d.h. ich hab keine Lust mich zu bewegen) setz ich nochmal ein paar aufmunternde Fotos hier rein 




Val Viola




Passo Val Viola




Val Duron




Seiser Alm




Bächlital


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Oktober 2011)

traumhaft


----------



## The_Kat (9. Oktober 2011)

Impressionen aus der Fränkischen Schweiz, muss da unbedingt wieder zum fahren hin


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Oktober 2011)

Auch noch was nettes heuer vom Hochsommer:





Und noch was mit Wasser:


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Oktober 2011)

Heute nen schönen Trail gefahren 
(ich kam von da hinten)





... ist doch ganz nett anzuschauen, oder?

Aber....
....zu meiner Rechten ging es mächtig tief nach unten  (was mich persönlich aber tief beeindruckt hat)





holla die Waldfee 

Nur zur Entwarnung: das ist nur ein kleines Stück, was so beängstigend tiefe Einblicke gewährt...





... der restliche Trail war dann doch relativ "harmlos" und "ungefährlich"


----------



## Hummelbrumm (11. Oktober 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Auch noch was nettes heuer vom Hochsommer:



Wow das Bild ist ja mal genial!
Ist doch Nebel oder? 
Wenns nicht so grün drumrum wäre könnte es auch ne Lawine sein.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja, Frühnebel. Aufgenommen vom Wildkogelhaus ins Salzachtal.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (11. Oktober 2011)

Ach echt herrlich das Bild. 
Sowas in klein hab ich hier zu Hause auch in letzter Zeit öfter.
Allerdings ist der Berg nicht so hoch und das Tal auch nicht sooo breit.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Heute nen schönen Trail gefahren
> (ich kam von da hinten)
> 
> 
> ...



Kenn ich doch, oder 

Am Wochenende Pfalz - wie wärs Silvermoon ??? wenns mir besser geht, die Depri müssen weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2011)

Hab auch noch welche - und kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hab auch noch welche - und kann mich nicht entscheiden



ich auch nicht 
die sind alle spitze


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt! Wobei mir glaub ich das am besten gefällt, wo an der Hütte der Nebel grad aufreißt.


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Stimmt! Wobei mir glaub ich das am besten gefällt, wo an der Hütte der Nebel grad aufreißt.



Ist ne wirklich klasse kleine Hütte mit Frischwasserbrunnen vor der Tür - wenns kein Wasser hat bleibt er trocken, wie auch das Klo, dann ist Plumpsklo angesagt, zu sehen auf dem Foto am Abgrund vor dem rechten Hauseck  - schönes Klettergebiet und tolle Aussicht überm Rhonetal und vielen 4000ern drumrum...aber leider in der Schweiz


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Oktober 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Kenn ich doch, oder
> 
> Am Wochenende Pfalz - wie wärs Silvermoon ??? wenns mir besser geht, die Depri müssen weg



Na klar, kennste den   aber den Abgrund hatte ich euch, glaube ich, vorenthalten bzw. verschwiegen 

Musst deine Depri leider ohne mich bekämpfen, bin am WE familär ausgebucht - Familienfeier


----------



## Hummelbrumm (12. Oktober 2011)

Echt super Nebel-Bilder! 

Die sind alle genial und es wert ausgedruckt und aufgehängt zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (15. Oktober 2011)

... es herbstelt...


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Oktober 2011)

ich glaub ich kenne die Beiden irgendwie           schaut auch nach GPS aus... war bestimmt nett!


----------



## alet08 (16. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem ich heute das erste Mal mit Beinlingen gefahren bin und mich dabei ein wenig weiblich gefühlt habe , gibt´s hier mal meinen herbstlichen Lieblingsapfelbaum 







Wieder weg, Alex


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Oktober 2011)

Heute bei meiner Wandertour entdeckt - weiß vielleicht jemand, um welches Gewächs es sich hier handelt? 





..und noch ein herbstliches 

 vom letzten WE 





... und noch ne schöne Abendstimmung  



​


----------



## Hummelbrumm (16. Oktober 2011)

@Silvermoon Hab mal ein bissel gegoogelt und denke es ist ne Ahornsorte evtl. Fächerahorn  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fächer-Ahorn

Ich mag diese Bäume ja. 
Wobei haupsache überhaupt Bäume.


----------



## Jennfa (16. Oktober 2011)

Schicke Bilder hier . Herbst ist einfach toll !


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Oktober 2011)

Gestern in (oder eher über) Brixen, was war das herrlich!!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Oktober 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> @Silvermoon Hab mal ein bissel gegoogelt und denke es ist ne Ahornsorte evtl. Fächerahorn  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fächer-Ahorn
> 
> Ich mag diese Bäume ja.
> Wobei haupsache überhaupt Bäume.



Hmmm, meinste? Haben die so komische stachelige "Früchte"? Bin ja echt kein Botaniker, aber ja, könnte sowas in der Richtung sein... Ich schau mir das Teil das nächste Mal genauer an 

Danke!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (17. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Hmmm, meinste? Haben die so komische stachelige "Früchte"? Bin ja echt kein Botaniker, aber ja, könnte sowas in der Richtung sein... Ich schau mir das Teil das nächste Mal genauer an
> 
> Danke!



Oh die stacheligen Früchte hab ich nicht gesehen, nur die roten Blätter.
Dann ist es vielleicht ne Zierkastanie?

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch einer der uns da aufklären kann.


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Oktober 2011)

ok, ich mach mal demnächst ne Detailaufnahme von Früchten und Blättern, und dann schaun mer mal weiter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (17. Oktober 2011)

Oh gut meine Neugier ist geweckt. Bin auch schonmal stundenlang über meine damalige Pferdeweide gelaufen und hab alle Pflanzen bestimmt die ich gefunden hab.


----------



## alex76 (17. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Heute bei meiner Wandertour entdeckt - weiß vielleicht jemand, um welches Gewächs es sich hier handelt?
> 
> 
> 
> ​



...ist ein Rizinus. Übrigens giftig.

Gruß, Alex

ach ja, tolle Bilder in diesem Thread


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis... ein Rizinus also. Komisch, dass alle giftigen Pflanzen einfach schön aussehen! Ok, dann weiß ich jetzt Bescheid


----------



## Hummelbrumm (17. Oktober 2011)

Von mir auch vielen Dank. Jetzt bin ich wieder schlauer.


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2011)

Noch ein Baum


----------



## Silvermoon (23. Oktober 2011)

Heute bei der Tour rund um die Ruine Rodenstein geknipst. Oberhalb von Erlau ist ein Startplatz für Paraglider.
Die Paraglider nutzten auch noch einmal das schöne sonnige Oktoberwochenende - so wie ich 
War mächtig viel Flugverkehr da oben 





Gestern konnte ich sogar mal einen starten sehen - faszinierend - ich könnte da stundenlang zuschauen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Oktober 2011)

Frost auf dem Boden, brrrrr:


----------



## suro (31. Oktober 2011)

Rothaarsteig-Westerwaldvariante


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. November 2011)

der lago ist auch immer wieder schön, im herbst hat man sogar das rif. garda ganz für sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (1. November 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> der lago ist auch immer wieder schön, im herbst hat man sogar das rif. garda ganz für sich!


 
ist das 2.Pic aus Pregasina?


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2011)

Pfalzwanderung zur Trailfindung bis ich wieder voll fit bin


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. November 2011)

wow wie aus dem märchen 
der verwunsche Pfad zum schloß...oder zum trail


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2011)

vom Trail zur Burg zum Trail


----------



## Silvermoon (6. November 2011)

Es ist schon verrückt mit dieser Zeitumstellung: zum einen wird es ja wahnsinnig schnell duster, wenn man on Tour ist und dann diese Gegensätze....

Heute auf dem Nachhauseweg aufgenommen, es war so gegen 17.00 Uhr:

Auf der einen Seite des Tals ging die Sonne unter (schön war der Heißluftballon, der da gerade noch zu sehen ist) und auf der anderen Seite stand schon der Mond am Himmel - war ne schöne Stimmung 



​ 

​


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. November 2011)

ja, und im Wald war es gestern und heute einfach nur herrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (6. November 2011)

...


----------



## Tatü (7. November 2011)

ich finde es toll wenn man über dem Nebel ist


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. November 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ist das 2.Pic aus Pregasina?



zumindest auf dem weg dorthin.


----------



## chayenne06 (9. November 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> zumindest auf dem weg dorthin.



müsste das erste hotel dort sein wo man einkehren kann, wenn man von der ponale kommt? ich glaub ich war da auch meine wohlverdiente cola light trinken


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. November 2011)

ne sorry, missverständnis! die terrasse ist auf dem tremalzo das rifugio garda, der blich auf riva ist irgendwo auf der ponale, noch ein ganzes stück unterhalb von pregasina.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. November 2011)

ein Stückchen weiter rauf war noch viel besseres Licht, aber ich hatte keine Lust nochmal das iPhone aus dem Rucksack zu fuddeln... und die richtige Kamera lag im Auto  Heute hätte ich die allerschönsten Fotos machen können, Nebel, Sonne, alles war da


----------



## Chrige (12. November 2011)

Bilder vom Nebelmeer


----------



## mangolassi (12. November 2011)

Drittes Bild ganz rechts: da schaut doch was rotes aus der Nebelsuppe


----------



## Chrige (12. November 2011)

Ich nimm nächstes mal den Feldstecher mit . Ach, du hast ja den selben Berg wie ich fotografiert einfach von der anderen Seite...


----------



## mangolassi (12. November 2011)

Ich wink dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (20. November 2011)

Das Ende der heutigen Tour wurde mit einem wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang belohnt


----------



## Mausoline (21. November 2011)

Wow

Habe Morgenstimmung nach Biwack




und Ausblick vom Berg aus der Pfalz zu bieten


----------



## snowbikerin (1. April 2012)

schon etwas älter .. würzburg, mainkai, auf kleiner cache-bike runde 





in den weinbergen rund um würzburg, mit dem beobachter-auge


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. April 2012)

Gestern wars ja sooo schön!


----------



## Mausoline (29. Mai 2012)

Zum dran gewöhnen mal wieder ne lange Tour in heimischen Gefilden
84 km 1500hm

einer meiner Lieblingsseen




best doping


----------



## scylla (30. Mai 2012)

mist, jetzt hab ich hunger, so kurz nach dem frühstück


----------



## Mausoline (30. Mai 2012)

Hunger gibts grad net  hab ein paar Fastentage eingelegt


----------



## LittleBoomer (8. Juni 2012)

die legendären Blaubeerpfannkuchen der Grünhütte, gelle ?

Grüße aus der Nähe

LittleBoomer


----------



## funbiker2103 (10. Juni 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Das Ende der heutigen Tour wurde mit einem wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang belohnt



Supergenial!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (10. Juni 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> die legendären Blaubeerpfannkuchen der Grünhütte, gelle ?
> 
> Grüße aus der Nähe
> 
> LittleBoomer



"Heidelbeer"pfannkuchen 


2 schöne Touren mit toller Hütteneinkehr bei bestem Wetter Donnerstag und Freitag von Westendorf aus gefahren

Richtung Filzenscharte


----------



## pedax (11. Juni 2012)

Ich muss euch Mädels echt ein großes Lob aussprechen - klasse Bilder, sehr schön anzusehen 



Mausoline schrieb:


> "Heidelbeer"pfannkuchen


Moosbeepalatschinken


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Juni 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> "Heidelbeer"pfannkuchen
> Richtung Filzenscharte



Seid ihr dann über den Wildkogel? Wir machen das ab und zu als 2-Tagestour.


----------



## Mausoline (12. Juni 2012)

Wildkogel haben wir letztes Jahr beim Alpencross gemacht, sind aber übers Stangenjoch gefahren.

Diese Touren waren zusammen mit unserer Alpenvereinsgruppe etwas "milder" ausgelegt und wir 2 sind auch nicht ganz hochgefahren, war nur ne Nachmittagstour.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Juni 2012)

Als 2-Tagestour hast das Stangenjoch dann halt bergab, ist sicher lustiger wie bergauf. Seid ihr dann wenigstens auf der Sonntagsalm auf einen Kaiserschmarrn eingekehrt? (um beim Thema zu bleiben )


----------



## Mausoline (13. Juni 2012)

Auf dieser Route lag die Gamskogelhütte, auch zu empfehlen.

Beim AX haben wir im Wildkogelhaus übernachtet, war ok, da war nix mit Sonntagsalm, die weitere Route führte über die den Krimmler Tauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Juni 2012)

Heute das erste mal auf die Alb gefahren 

da war ich schon zur Hälfte die Alb runter




Blick auf Hepsisau




Blick auf den Limberg




tolles Wetter mit unglaublicher Landschaft, man sieht dass die Wintergerste auch demnächst reif ist 




auf dem Rückweg durch Kirchheim unter Teck, bin ich durch Zufall noch an der Altstadt vorbei gekommen, da ist dieses Wochenende ein kleines Fest und ich hab mir noch ein Crepes gegönnt zum Abschluss  Übrigens schönes Städtchen, da werd ich mal wieder vorbeifahren


----------



## scylla (23. Juni 2012)

schöne bilder, greenhorn!


----------



## niceann (29. Juni 2012)

Kirchheim /Teck ist wirklich b´sonders schee .... so wie der Reschd im Ländle auch!!!
Gerne dort zur Mittagspause .. zahlreiche Cafe´s laden ein!!
bei dem Wetter noch mehr


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Juni 2012)

So heute mal wieder ne Tour auf die Alb gemacht so langsam find ich gefallen dran  War zwar echt ätzend heiß und ich hab mich unterwegs gefragt " was mach ich hier bloß?"  , aber es war schön mal wieder seine Grenzen zu testen und zu merken zu was man eigentlich in der Lage ist 


Zuerst hatte ich noch geplant auf die Burg Teck zu fahren




Aber iwie erschien mir das alles etwas weit unterwegs , also gings hoch richtung Erkenbrechtsweiler (mit Blick auf die Burg Hohen Neuffen)




Geschafft !! (Endlich mal auch ein Bild von mir mit Bike, hab unterwegs mal wieder jmd getroffen, der den Rest der Tour mit mir gefahren is  Als ich die Bilder daheim angeschaut hab, war mir wieder mal klar, warum solche Beine nicht für enge Radlershorts geeignet sind )




Belohnt wurden wir mit einem sensationellen Ausblick von der Burg Hohen Neuffen  (leider wars heute etwas diesig )


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juni 2012)

das mit den beinen und der radhose stimmt


----------



## lieblingsschaf (30. Juni 2012)

Mach Dir da einfach nix draus, ist auf jeden Fall im ein "gesünderer" Speck als der Bauchspeck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LG
Das Schaf


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Juni 2012)

Mach ich auch net, sonst hätt ichs ja nicht hier rein gestellt 
Außerdem bin ich da sicherlich nicht die einzige 
Lieber solche Beine Mit Muskeln dran (iwo unter dem Speck ) als solche Spindeldürren Beine ohne Muskeln  Außerdem meinte ein Einheimischer als ich nach dem besten Weg nach "oben" gefragt hab, dass ich mit den Oberschenkeln sicher keine Probleme hätte den Berg hochzufahren  und so wars auch


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juli 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ...... Als ich die Bilder daheim angeschaut hab, war mir wieder mal klar, warum solche Beine nicht für enge Radlershorts geeignet sind )....



Ja, aber nur weil die engen Bikeshorts an den Oberschenkeln und den Abschlüssen alle viel zu eng geschnitten sind.
Wenn ich eine weite Shorts mit Innenhose anprobiere ist die Innenhose an den Abschlüssen zu eng und die Shorts überall zu weit 

...aber schön, dass du die Alb entdeckt hast


----------



## chayenne06 (1. Juli 2012)

@greenhorn:
wegen den beinen, weil ich das auch kenne, ziehe ich leider nur noch 3/4 hosen an, bzw. da dann noch ne shorts drüber. gaaaaanz selten (letztes jahr im august am lago) wenns extrem heiß ist, fahre ich dann nur mit shorts und drunter so ne panty mit einlage. gibts günstig immer wieder bei aldi, und find ich spitze. allerdings hab ich auch mit dem Bauch meine Probleme


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Juli 2012)

normal zieh ich auch immer ne Shorts drüber, aber gestern hatte es 30°C und da war es mir mit der Short drüber definitiv zu heiß 
So gabs wenigstens auch mal farbe auf den Oberschenkeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (8. Juli 2012)

Ich muss mir wieder angewöhnen den Foto mitzunehmen


----------



## Mausoline (20. August 2012)

Am Sonntag bei der letzten Etappe der Vaude Trans Schwarzwald vorbeigeschaut









Käß und Kaufmann haben für 94,5km und 2440hm 3:30 Stdn gebraucht - für Hobbyfahrer geeignet  Unser Lokalmatador wurde vierter in der Gesamtwertung Team mit ca. 20 Trainingseinheiten/Woche

Ich hab dafür ne schöne Runde gedreht und bin Westwegtrails gefahren


----------



## Chrige (21. August 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Unser Lokalmatador wurde vierter in der Gesamtwertung Team mit ca. 20 Trainingseinheiten/Woche


 
Nun ja, wir müssen uns ja nicht mit den Topfahrern messen. Habe gerade gesehen, dass meine ehemalige Nachbarin und Freundin aus der Primarschul-Zeit bei den Damen gewonnen hat


----------



## Mausoline (21. August 2012)

Liegts am Wasser oder an der Luft in deiner Gegend, dass es dort gehäuft gute Bikerinnen gibt


----------



## suro (30. August 2012)

Bin mal wieder im Odenwald gewesen ):


----------



## Jennfa (8. September 2012)

Ein sehr stimmungsvolles Bild ! Schöööön!


----------



## HiFi XS (11. September 2012)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Ich muss mir wieder angewöhnen den Foto mitzunehmen



Sehr malerisch - mit dem Handy aufgenommen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. September 2012)

War am WE auch mal wieder unterwegs, das schöne Wetter nochmal für etwas höhere Touren ausgenutzt:


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. September 2012)

zurück vom Alpencross mit Fahrtwind, und einer Woche Gardasee im Anschluss.
Wir hatten alles! Gutes Wetter, schlechtes Wetter, kurz vor Schnee, kurz vor Hitze... verschüttete Wege, wilde Kühe, Gewitter über dem Kopf, sturzbachartigen Regen...

War eine sehr anstrengende, anspruchsvolle Tour mit 530 km und 13.400 Hm, ich habe viel hoch- und runtergeschoben, bin aber soooo stolz dass ich es geschafft habe, mit den 5 Jungs einigermaßen mitzuhalten 

Hier ein paar Erinnerungen 

Lamsenjoch bei Regen: 



Inntal mit ulkigen Wolken: 



Sandjöchl: 



Pfundererjoch, das hat mich sehr beeindruckt: 



Broglesalm mit unschöner Gewitterüberraschung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. September 2012)

Da wär ich auch stolz wie Oskar, das ist kein Pappenstiel, noch dazu in einer Gruppe!
Was macht der Umzug?


----------



## scylla (12. September 2012)

@frau rauscher

 kannst zu recht stolz auf dich sein!


----------



## Bea5 (12. September 2012)

@ Frau Rauscher. Klasse Leistung Respekt


----------



## schlammdiva (12. September 2012)

@ Frau Rauscher:
Hut ab, da kannst du wirklich stolz drauf sein 
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich die Motivation aufbringen würde.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. September 2012)

danke 
ich denke ich würde so eine Tour nicht nochmal machen, aber gut zu wissen, dass es geht


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. September 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> danke
> ich denke ich würde so eine Tour nicht nochmal machen, aber gut zu wissen, dass es geht


Die Bilder sehen echt traumhaft aus 
Darf man fragen, warum du's nicht nochmal machen würdest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. September 2012)

weil es mir dann insgesamt einfach zu anstrengend war... ich war zuviel zuoft an meinen Grenzen, bergauf und bergab... 7 Etappen lang bei teils echt schlechtem Wetter...
Den nächsten Alpencross möchte ich dann wieder mehr genießen, mehr Zeit für die Landschaft haben etc.
Aber nicht falsch verstehen: es war eine super Tour und wir hatten auch viel Spaß


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. September 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> weil es mir dann insgesamt einfach zu anstrengend war... ich war zuviel zuoft an meinen Grenzen, bergauf und bergab... 7 Etappen lang bei teils echt schlechtem Wetter...
> Den nächsten Alpencross möchte ich dann wieder mehr genießen, mehr Zeit für die Landschaft haben etc.
> Aber nicht falsch verstehen: es war eine super Tour und wir hatten auch viel Spaß


Also Alpencross ja noch mal, aber nein nicht nochmal mit der (einer) Gruppe? Oder lag's nur an der gewählten Route?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. September 2012)

das lag an der gewählten Tour, die einfach ein Level zu hoch war für meinen Geschmack 

Ansonsten bin ich immer noch Fan von geführten Touren mit Gepäcktransport


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. September 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> das lag an der gewählten Tour, die einfach ein Level zu hoch war für meinen Geschmack
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich immer noch Fan von geführten Touren mit Gepäcktransport


Gepäcktransport klingt toll


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (17. September 2012)

Ich habe jetzt schon seit einer Stunde versucht, hier Bilder einzufügen,  aber es nicht geschafft. Über Anhänge hochladen, tritt immer ein  Seitenladefehler auf, und wenn ich die einfach kopieren und hier im Text  einfügen möchte, hab ich angeblich zu viele Zeichen. 
So langsam kotzt es mich echt voll an hier


----------



## 4mate (17. September 2012)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon seit einer Stunde   versucht, hier Bilder einzufügen,  aber es nicht geschafft. Über Anhänge   hochladen, tritt immer ein  Seitenladefehler auf, und wenn ich die   einfach kopieren und hier im Text  einfügen möchte, hab ich angeblich zu   viele Zeichen.


Moin





4mate schrieb:


> > *BB-Code* (im Fotoalbum) unterhalb des Bildes anklicken, Größe wählen, kopieren und *direkt* in Beitrag einfügen.
> > Dann sind die Fotos verlinkt; wenn man drauf klickt kommt man in Dein Fotoalbum.
> >
> > Will man das nicht, klickt man im Album auf die gewünschte Größe,
> > ...


Anhang ließ sich ohne Problem hochladen.
Geübt werden kann im *Testbereich*


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (17. September 2012)

Vielleicht klappt es ja jetzt mit dem Bilder hochladen.
Also, neuer Versuch, Euch an meiner gestrigen Ausfahrt mit GöGa und unserer neuesten technischen Errungenschaft, einem Gorillapod, teilhaben zu lassen.

Wir kommen unserem Ziel näher 








         Tolle Aussichten

Die letzten Meter bis zum Ziel 




 Das Ziel in seiner ganzen Pracht






Noch schönere Aussichten                   





Und noch eine schöne Aussicht 





Und das hatten wir uns dann verdient:






Da ich noch Foto-Anfänger  bin, bin ich für jeden Tipp und jede Kritik offen (natürlich nicht für so Kritik wie: Is schei... dein Bild), sondern bitte mit Begründung, und wie ich es besser machen kann. 
Verwendet wurde die Canon Ixus und ein Gorillapod.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. September 2012)

Manchmal freut man sich auch über die kleinen Dinge (Tiere):


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (23. September 2012)

@ Pfadfinderin: Prima Bilder. Muss man echt ein Auge für haben, und mir fehlt eben dieses Auge...

Hier mal ein paar Bilder, von gestern. Habe ne kleine Tour allein gemacht, und glaub ich mehr geknipst und rumexperimentiert, als gefahren.
Aber es haben sich viele Leute, die vorbeikamen, angeboten, Bilder von mir zu machen. Und die meisten haben das Gorillapod bestaunt, hatten die alle wohl noch nie gesehen, sowas 



 















Wie gesagt, bin noch Anfängerin, und bin für Kritik offen. Verwendet wurde wieder eine Ixus und das Gorillapod. Habe diesesmal viel mit den manuellen Einstellungen der Ixus rumexperimentiert, Fischaugenoptik, Panoramabild, Miniaturansicht, wo der Bildrand oben und unten verschwommen dargestellt wird usw. usf.


----------



## niceann (30. September 2012)

Bilder von unserer Freitag - Nachmittag - Feierabend - Tour





















Grüße
niceann
_________________________________
litevillen macht glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. September 2012)

Oh mann bei diesen Bildern vermiss ich die Alb richtig 
Hier in Ingolstadt ist alles flach und das Waldangebot ist auch mangelhaft


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (30. September 2012)

@niceann: Schöööööööne Bilder, ich glaub, ich mach gleich auch noch eine Tour


----------



## Jennfa (30. September 2012)

Was für tolle Farben !


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. September 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Oh mann bei diesen Bildern vermiss ich die Alb richtig
> Hier in Ingolstadt ist alles flach und das Waldangebot ist auch mangelhaft



Na, dafür ist´s ja in die Alpen nicht so wirklich weit und als Tagesausflug durchaus machbar.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (1. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen
hier ein paar Bilder von meiner gestrigen Tour:



 

               Der Wilzenbergturm mit 17m Höhe.


 Der heilige Berg des Sauerlandes.


 Mal wieder tolle Aussichten.


 
Wie immer wurde die Ixus mit Gorillapod verwendet. Als Bildbearbeitungsprogramm habe ich Gimp, wenn mir da jemand ein paar Tipps geben könnte, wäre ich echt dankbar.


----------



## Jennfa (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Dumbledore, 

dann schreib ich mal was . Generell würde ich wenig auf diese Funktionen geben die du in deinem Beitrag oben auf der Seite verwendet hast geben. Das sind spielereien die das Bild nicht wirklich verbessern. Manuelle Einstellungen die man verändert sind so Sachen wie Blende, Belichtungszeit etc. das geht leider oft mit normalen Digicams nicht. Ist erstmal auch nicht weiter dramatisch, da man sich eh erst mit dem "was ist überhaupt interessant zu fotografieren" oder "wie lichte ich etwas interessant ab" Thema beschäftigt. Wofür verwendest du denn z.B das Gorillapod? Beim zweiten Foto in deinem unteren Beitrag kippt z.B der Turm. Da würde ich ansetzten . Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas Licht in die Sache bringen.

VG Jenna


----------



## snowbikerin (4. Oktober 2012)

Inspiration gibts hier im Fotoalbum ja auch reichlich 
Ansonsten ist ne Ixus eine, so wie ich sie nenne, Klick-und-fertig-Kamera, also wie Jennfa schon schrieb kann man meistens Blende und Belichtungszeit nicht selbst einstellen. Viel kann man aber bei den kleinen Kameras über verschiedene Aufnahmemodi machen, z.B. Landschaft, Nacht, Portrait etc. (Fisheye und Miniaturansicht sind Spielerein, die einfach nur in das Bild reingerechnet werden, wodurch immer ein Qualitätsverlust entsteht) Damit einfach mal rumprobieren. Viel kann man auch mit Gimp noch "rausreißen" auch kippende Türme kann man u.U. korrigieren (zumindest geht sowas in nem gewissen grad mit Photoshop). 
Zum Gorillapod: Das gute Stück kann man ja nicht nur auf den Boden legen, sondern z.B. auch auf Zäunen befestigen für eine andere Perspektive. 
Das Thema Fotografie hat unendliche Weiten. Von Spielerein wie Fisheye und Miniaturansicht würde ich für Bikebilder abraten, aber sowas ist ja immer auch geschmackssache. 
Am besten einfach Milliarden an Bildern schießen und schauen, was dir gefällt und vielleicht nach dem hochladen auch anderen gefällt. Und wenn dir was gefällt, was anderen nicht gefällt, ist das eben so, darüber lässt sich ja auch nicht diskutieren 
So, ich hab auch meinen Senf dazu gegeben 
Angenehme Nacht wünsch ich ;-)


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Oktober 2012)

@Jennfa und Snowbikerin: Stimmt, der kippende Turm stört mich auch ziemlich. Wie krieg ich den mit Gimp denn hin? Bin ja total Newbie. 
Ihr habt schon recht, Fisheye usw. sind Spielereien. 
Einige Einstellmöglichkeiten hab ich an der Ixus ja schon gefunden. Möchte halt nicht immer die Dslr mitschleppen. Schonmal mache ich auch Touren, bei denen kein einziges Bild zustande kommt. Oder nur voll blöde Bilder.
Das Gorillapod stelle oder hänge ich dahin, wo es grad hinpasst, an Äste, Geländer, Zäune, oder ich stelle es einfach auf nen Tisch usw.

Des öfteren hab ich schon versucht, mich per Selbstauslöser beim biken zu fotografieren, aber entweder ich sehe total bescheuert aus, oder die Perspektive stimmt nicht, usw. usf.
Ich werde dahingehend wohl noch üben müssen, oder immer jemanden mitnehmen, der mich dann mal ablichtet.

Wie gesagt, für Tipps bin ich immer dankbar.


----------



## snowbikerin (5. Oktober 2012)

Puh, das mit dem kippenden Turm kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Da am besten mal Google oder youtube befragen 
Warum reden wir hier denn von Blende und Zeit, wenn du ne DSLR hast   dann weißt du das ja schon alles selbst 
Selbstauslöser ist auch immer so ne Sache, weil du ja wirklich auf den Punkt im Bild sein musst, die extrem schicke Pose machen musst und der Geischtsausdruck auch noch stimmen muss  Für richtig gute Bilder denke ich an wirklich jemanden mitnehmen, oder die DSLR mit nem Fernauslöser. Ob man die dann für ne Weile allein im Wald stehen lassen mag, bis man im Bild ist, ist natürlich auch jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Oktober 2012)

@snowbikerin: Ich hab zwar ne Dslr, aber ich bin noch totaler Newbie. Die kam bisher immer nur bei Familienfesten zum Einsatz. Dementsprechend sind auch die Bilder...

Ich denke, ich muss erst mal ein Auge dafür bekommen, was eine gute Perspektive ist, und erst mal hunderte Bilder machen, um vielleicht mal ein gescheites dabei zu haben. Wie bekomme ich denn eine gewisse "Dynamik" in die Bilder? Weiss jetzt nicht, wie ich s ausdrücken soll. So Bilder halt, wo bspw. ein Biker drauf ist, der aussieht, als wäre er grad in voller Fahrt. Zum Beispiel. 

Noch eine Frage: Sollte ich, wenn ich einen Biker fotografieren möchte, darauf achten, das er nicht mitten im Bild ist, sondern bspw. schon wieder aus dem Bild rausfährt?

Schon mal danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## beuze1 (5. Oktober 2012)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> Puh, das mit dem kippenden Turm kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.



*Der Wilzenbergturm mit 17m Höhe.
Und nun auch gerade.*






.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Oktober 2012)

@beuze1: Nu isser grade hoffe ich. Hast du das mit Gimp oder mit Photoshop gemacht? Und wie genau hast du das hingekriegt?

Deine Kommentare in meinem Album hab ich gelesen. Danke für die konstruktive Kritik. Das Bild mit der Schärfe gefällt mir auch nicht so sehr. Da habe ich mit der Kamera experimentiert.





Mit dem Köpfe abschneiden und den Etiketten hast du auch recht. Musste nur irre schnell Kamera zücken, und abdrücken, weil mein Menne so irre schnell mit essen ist. Das nächste Mal werde ich das aber probieren. Bei dem Foto mit dem Kuchen, was ist da wohl die sinnigste Perspektive? Von oben, oder versuchen auf gleicher Höhe zu fotografieren?
Wie bekomme ich den Kuchen und das Bier scharf aufs Foto, und evtl. den Hintergrund unscharf?

Danke erstmal für deine Bemühungen


----------



## snowbikerin (5. Oktober 2012)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Weiss jetzt nicht, wie ich s ausdrücken soll. So Bilder halt, wo bspw. ein Biker drauf ist, der aussieht, als wäre er grad in voller Fahrt. Zum Beispiel.



Das kriegst du durch den so genannten "Mitzieher" hin. Also wenn der Radfahrer kommt einfach dem ein bisschen mit der Kamera folgen. Das erfolgt zwar auch ein bisschen Übung, hat man aber meistens auch ziemlich schnell raus 



Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: Sollte ich, wenn ich einen Biker fotografieren möchte, darauf achten, das er nicht mitten im Bild ist, sondern bspw. schon wieder aus dem Bild rausfährt?



Ich würde sagen, sowas ist dir völlig selbst überlassen. Manche Bilder wirken gut, mit Biker in der Mitte, manche eben nicht. Ich persönlich finde, dass ein Biker bei nem Mitzieher in der Mitte ganz gut wirkt, aber wenn die Natur auch noch mit eingefangen werden soll, darf er auch schonmal ein bisschen am Rand verschwinden


----------



## OliverB (9. Oktober 2012)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> [MENTION=40444]..
> Wie bekomme ich den Kuchen und das Bier scharf aufs Foto, und evtl. den Hintergrund unscharf?
> ..



ist nicht kompliziert; nur sau teuer, wenn es richtig sein soll. 

Beispiel. Da kein Bike, setze ich nur den Link
http://www.bussick.de/Bilder/C_DSC_1018.jpg


----------



## Cityracer (10. Oktober 2012)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bin noch Anfängerin, und bin für Kritik offen. Verwendet wurde wieder eine Ixus und das Gorillapod. Habe diesesmal viel mit den manuellen Einstellungen der Ixus rumexperimentiert, Fischaugenoptik, Panoramabild, Miniaturansicht, wo der Bildrand oben und unten verschwommen dargestellt wird usw. usf.



hm, empfehle möglichst wenig an der Kamera rumzufummeln. am besten auf Programmautomatik. wichtig ist ein gut belichtetes und scharfes Bild.

dafür zuhause ein gescheites Bildbearbeitungsprogramm anschaffen oder "wulffen". Photoshop o.ä.

damit kann das Ausgangsbild enstprechend gut bearbeitet oder frisiert werden. mit 1000erlei Gimmicks, wenn gewünscht.

das Geheiminis guter Bilder bei Profis ist meist auch nur das, dass die 100 Fotos von einem Motiv schießen, immer minimal andere Perspektive oder Beleuchtung, und daraus die 2-3 besten auswählen. gut, ein bisschen Geschick für den Bildauschnitt braucht es natürlich auch. fehlende Füße u.ä. lassen sich schwer später dranpappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (11. Oktober 2012)

Cityracer schrieb:


> fehlende Füße u.ä. lassen sich schwer später dranpappen.



*Och, mit einem guten Programm geht das recht unauffällig. *





.


----------



## barbarissima (11. Oktober 2012)

*@niceann*
Schöne Bilder 
Bist du da zufällig diese Tour gefahren? Irgendwie kommen mir die Bilder bekannt vor


----------



## niceann (27. Oktober 2012)

sodele nochmal was schönes vom letzten Tollen goldenen Herbst Wochenende!!













wünsche Allen trotz des regnerischen 
Wetters ein schönes WE


----------



## barbarissima (27. Oktober 2012)

Schööön  
Hach, das waren noch Zeiten  Gerade schneit es


----------



## Jennfa (27. Oktober 2012)

Hach ja, der Herbst ist wirklich toll ...und schon wieder fast vorbei!


----------



## Jennfa (27. Oktober 2012)

Leider nur mit dem Handy, aber schön waren die zwei Herbstritte alleine im Wald ...und etwas dunkel .


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Bilder (trotz Handycam), besonders das erste finde ich richtig gut.
Das Letzte....  .... so alleine im Dunkeln... ehrlich? Da hätte ich voll Schiss in der Hose! 

Hab hier auch noch ein schönes Herbstbild vom letzten Wochenende 





...das sind schon Wahnsinnsfarben in dieser Jahreszeit


----------



## Jennfa (27. Oktober 2012)

Geniales Rot! Wie schön ! Abends fahre ich -wenn alleine- meistens mit Musik im Ohr und komischerweise bin ich auch recht zügig unterwegs .


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2012)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Abends fahre ich -wenn alleine- meistens mit Musik im Ohr und komischerweise bin ich auch recht zügig unterwegs .



also mit Mucke auf den Ohren würde ich mich wirklich fürchten... da hört man ja den Axtmörder gar nicht anschleichen, vor man umgebracht wird 

ne im Ernst: ich finde einen dunklen menschenleeren Wald weit weniger gefährlich als einige Stadtbezirke. Man sollte halt nur nicht volles Risiko fahren, und ein Handy einstecken haben. 

  @Silvermoon
genialer Baum  schade, dass das schöne farbige Laub jetzt schon wieder zu großen Teilen auf den Trails nervt, statt die Bäume zu schmücken!


----------



## barbarissima (27. Oktober 2012)

@_Jennfa_
Das Erste finde ich auch spitzenmäßig 


@_Silvermoon_
Ist zwar eigentlich nur ein Baum...sieht aber total schön aus 


Von mir auch ein paar Herbstbilder von der Alb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (27. Oktober 2012)

...hab aber auch noch ein Bild mit Bike und Baum im Angebot  Auch vom letzten Wochenende..... als es noch schön war und nicht, wie gerade eben, schneite....


----------



## Tatü (27. Oktober 2012)

schöne Herbstimpressionen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Oktober 2012)

allerdings!
ich bin total auf Bike-Entzug 

Seit dem Umzug Mitte September hab ich erst 3x das Bike aus dem Keller holen können   

Letztes Wochenende, bei diesem Traumwetter, hatten wir Besuch und konnten auch nicht... Wandern am Tegernsee ist zwar nett, aber einfach nicht das gleiche 

Schöne Trails haben wir aber trotzdem auch zu Fuß gefunden


----------



## murmel04 (28. Oktober 2012)

war heute auch unterwegs - endlich mal nicht allein


----------



## Jennfa (28. Oktober 2012)

Wetter war ja heute auch mal wieder genial hier oben ! Tolle Herbst-Frost Bilder hier !


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Oktober 2012)

@murmel04: Das zweite Bild find ich genial, mit dem Schnee und den in der Sonne strahlenden Farben als Kontrast... 
So schön war bei uns der schmelzende Schnee leider nicht...


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2012)

Seufz,
ich beneide euch.

Tolle Bilder


----------



## suro (30. Oktober 2012)

wow, was schöne Bilder, ich mag so Aufnahmen.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (6. November 2012)

Hi Mädels 
bin begeistert! Tolle Bilder.
Habe auch die eine oder andere Schönheit beim Biken entdeckt...
Lieber Gruß in die Runde 
R5
Wasserrad in der unserer Nähe







Lago di Ledro (gab schon, aber wir haben ein Panorama draus gemacht. Er ist einfach so schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (6. November 2012)

Schööööne Bilder


----------



## mystik-1 (12. November 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


>


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. November 2012)

Wirklich schöne Bilder! Das Baum-Bild von Silvermoon ist echt der Hammer! Leider sind mittlerweile bei uns alle Blätter weg


----------



## suro (13. November 2012)

Tour über den Nebel.


----------



## Votec Tox (17. November 2012)

Durfte am Donnerstag in Amsterdam arbeiten und um nicht mit dem Taxi von A nach B quer durch Amsterdam fahren zu müssen, nahm ich mein BMX mit. Das war spaßig, zumal ich abends vor der Heimfahrt noch etwas Zeit hatte die Stadt zu erkunden.





(Mit Licht und Bremsen  ist in der Sadt mit den 1000 Velos aber ratsam!)








Und hier kauft man die "Hello Kitty"-Shirts bei der Chefin (Mitte unten im Bild ) selbst: 





Grüße!


----------



## Merida-Lady (20. November 2012)

Dann will ich doch auch mal was beitragen....Urlaub dieses Jahr....es war SUPER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (20. November 2012)

HAMMMER!
schöne Bilder!!!


----------



## barbarissima (20. November 2012)

Genau die richtigen Bilder bei der Suppe da draußen


----------



## chayenne06 (20. November 2012)

@Merida-Lady:
wo warst da? Toll!


----------



## Merida-Lady (20. November 2012)

Das ist in Kavala, Griechenland.

Es war wirklich ein wunderschöner Urlaub....mit genau der richtigen Mischung zwischen Biken und Baden.....


----------



## Mausoline (25. November 2012)

Der gleiche Buckel

letzte Woche abends




und gestern nachmittag


----------



## nikl69 (9. Mai 2013)

Schon ne Weile her, wird mal wieder Zeit für ein Foto 




Hunger bekommt man ;-)


----------



## Jennfa (9. Mai 2013)

Schön...und das duftet !


----------



## nikl69 (9. Mai 2013)

...und schmeckt, als Pesto oder Butter zum gegrillten....hhhhmmmmmmm


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Juni 2013)

Noch immer ist nicht alles Wasser nach dem Hochwasser abgeflossen:







[/url][/IMG]

wenigstens fühlen sich die Sumpfdotterblumen wohl:






[/url][/IMG]

Mir gings dann auf der Hütte bei der tollen Aussicht auch richtig gut






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## contesssa (14. Juni 2013)

ach ja....seufz...noch 4 Wochen bis Ferien....das zieht sich immer, vor allem, wenn man solche Panoramen sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malerosh (16. Juni 2013)

Jetzt in einer Woche bin ich schön in Österreich und hab hoffentlich auch viele schön Panoramafotos. (und schlafe um diese Zeit hoffentlich)

Hier mal ein bißchen was von meiner Hausrunde. 











ich liebe die vielen Seen hier


----------



## nikl69 (16. Juni 2013)

Ist das nicht süß? der kleine vorweg, Pappa hinterher und bestimmt stolz wie Oskar 
ich geb zu, ich hätte gern mal für ne Weile die Bikes getauscht


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (16. Juni 2013)

Das find ich noch in Ordnung, 
der Kurze ist ja voll geschützt.
Die meisten Pappnasen setzen ihre Kids ja in Jeans, T-Shirt und Radhelm auf solche Dinger. Im Auto können die Sitze für die Kids den Eltern nicht sicher genug sein, aber dann setzen die meisten (der auf dem Bild ja nicht) ihre Kids ungeschützt auf solche PocketBikes. Kann ich nur immer wieder den Kopf schütteln. Hab ich schon oft genug gesehen. Und mich auch schon hin und wieder mit den tollen Eltern angelegt, die mir dann noch ganz stolz HandyVids gezeigt haben.
Sorry, bin vielleicht gebranntes kind, weil ein guter Kumpel von mir sich mal (auch ungeschützt) auf so eiin Ding gesetzt hat, und danach monatelang mit schwersten Verletzungen im Krankenhaus gelegen hat, weil plötzlich eine richtige Geländemaschine um die Ecke kam, und ihn übern Haufen gefahren hat.
So ein Kind wäre bei dem Unfall vermutlich in zwei Hälften gebrochen


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Juni 2013)

Der durchgestylte Kleine  fährt auf einer richtigen Strecke und sitzt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einer richtigen Geländemaschine für Kinder (KTM SX50 oder ähnliche) und nicht auf so einem 300.- Euro Pocketbike.
So schlimm das auch für Deinen Bekannten ist aber Du solltest das nicht in einen Topf werfen.
Auf einer Wiese vom Bauern habe ich auch schon mal kleine Kinder mit Jeans, Fußballschonern, Skihelm usw. auf Minicrossern üben gesehen.
Allerdings noch nie auf einer MX-Strecke. 
Wenn die Kleinen Spaß daran haben, ist das doch völlig in Ordnung. Wenn sie BMX oder Skateboard fahren, wo leider Schoner und Helm uncool sind, ist das bestimmt auch gefährlich.


----------



## niceann (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Ladies,

hier zwei Bilder vom Wochenende .....








Grüße aus dem schönen Ländle ....

genießt die Sonne und rockt die Trails


----------



## murmel04 (17. Juni 2013)

so auch mal ein paar Urlaubsbilder von mir.

(und irgendwann werden sie auch mal größer)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Juni 2013)

schööön!

wir waren am Wochenende bei Lenggries unterwegs:


----------



## barbarissima (18. Juni 2013)

*Klasse Bilder habt ihr gemacht *


----------



## xc_fahrer (18. Juni 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Noch immer ist nicht alles Wasser nach dem Hochwasser abgeflossen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laß mich raten: das Photo hast Du zwischen Landl und Bayrischzell aufgenommen? Ich kenn das Eck nicht anders - da steht in regenreichen Jahren fast das ganze Jahr das Wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (18. Juni 2013)

glaube ich hab den Spielplatz von Hensel und Gretel gefunden


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juni 2013)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Laß mich raten: das Photo hast Du zwischen Landl und Bayrischzell aufgenommen? Ich kenn das Eck nicht anders - da steht in regenreichen Jahren fast das ganze Jahr das Wasser.



   Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte!


----------



## barbarissima (28. Juni 2013)

*Letztens in Bad Urach*


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Juni 2013)

Das passt ja schon in den Kuriositäten-Thread!


----------



## barbarissima (28. Juni 2013)

Hast recht! An den habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht


----------



## malerosh (5. Juli 2013)

Im Ösiland kann das richtig nett sein (wenns nicht regnet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juli 2013)

Häßliche und nettere Seite von Saalbach:


----------



## smaeki (16. Juli 2013)

sind sehr coole Bilder dabei... ich werde mich mal bemühen, dann gibt's von mir demnächst auch mal welche ;-)


----------



## Hupfnudl (22. Juli 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Häßliche und nettere Seite von Saalbach:



oh, den Steinbruch kenne ich noch gar nicht...

Waren am Samstag auf der Hochries: Harter Anstieg, aber lohnende Rumpeltrails runter. Ach ja, und bei guter Fernsicht Rundumblick bis sonstwohin... Hier ein Bild vom Gipfel


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Juli 2013)

Hupfnudl schrieb:


> Waren am Samstag auf der Hochries: Harter Anstieg, ...
> [/URL]



Wenn man sich vorher mit so nem Frischkäse auf der Feichteckalm stärkt, dann geht das schon


----------



## Hupfnudl (23. Juli 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn man sich vorher mit so nem Frischkäse auf der Feichteckalm stärkt, dann geht das schon



Gut zu wissen, dann werden wir das beim nächsten Mal mitnehmen! Kennst du dich da gut aus? Wir haben den Weg 221a ab Waldparkplatz Spatenau genommen und mußten ganz schön viel tragen und schieben...


----------



## Chrige (26. Juli 2013)

Gestern eine Feierabendbiketour mit den Jungs vom Biketreff auf den Lieblingstrails unseres Hausberges (Hügel) gemacht. Von den Trails gibt's keine Fotos, da ich ja nicht absteigen wollte . Am Ende des 500hm Trailtraumes wurden wir direkt über dem See bei einem wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang aus dem Wald gespickt:





Da wir noch etwas auf die anderen warten mussten, gab es eine Fotosession:










Und dann kamen die anderen doch auch noch:


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Juli 2013)

Muss ich hierzu noch was sagen!?   

Seit letzen Samstag ein Highlight nach dem anderen!!


----------



## barbarissima (26. Juli 2013)

Neid


----------



## Mausoline (26. Juli 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Muss ich hierzu noch was sagen!?
> 
> Seit letzen Samstag ein Highlight nach dem anderen!!



Seufz........
Frau Rauscher bitte einen Bericht, wenn du wieder daheim bist. 
Das ist ja nicht zum Aushalten, wenn man nicht kann


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juli 2013)

Endlich mal wieder richtige Berge:

Spinnenhypnose:




Sogenannte "fahrbare" Aufstiege:




Sogenannte "fahrbare" Abfahrten:




Beeindruckende Landschaften und schöne Trails:




und unbekannte Fauna: 




Weiß jemand, was das für eine Schlange ist? Irgendwie passt keine Beschreibung so wirklich, die ich im Netz gefunden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (27. Juli 2013)

*Fotogalerie: Kreuzotter schwarz *


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juli 2013)

Hey super! Ich hab nur eine Beschreibung gefunden, in der es heißt, das Tier müsse eine charakteristische X- oder Y-Zeichnung am Kopf haben und das hat sie nicht. Aber die Bildgarlerie passt 100%.


----------



## barbarissima (27. Juli 2013)

Wahnsinnsbilder und die Kreuzotter ..... weiß nicht, ob ich die auch gerne gesehen hätte, aber das Bild ist natürlich klasse


----------



## stuk (28. Juli 2013)

letztes Jahr im Vinchgau







mehr hierzu hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9881802&postcount=319


----------



## Hupfnudl (28. Juli 2013)

Wahnsinns Bilder, Chrige und Frau Rauscher! Wo ist denn dieser Felsturm?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Juli 2013)

http://www.5torri.it/5-torri/?lang=de 

ich bin immer noch ganz überwältigt!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Juli 2013)

Hupfnudl schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dann werden wir das beim nächsten Mal mitnehmen! Kennst du dich da gut aus? Wir haben den Weg 221a ab Waldparkplatz Spatenau genommen und mußten ganz schön viel tragen und schieben...



Auf dem Hochriesgipfel war ich noch nicht, aber mit Hütten kenn ich mich aus   Wir fahren immer vom Feichteck zur Seitenalm, wenn wir Ri. Hochries wollen.


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juli 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> http://www.5torri.it/5-torri/?lang=de
> 
> ich bin immer noch ganz überwältigt!



Bei uns damals hatte es leider geregnet, aber die Übernachtung im Rif. Averau war genial. Sonnenuntergang über der Marmolata und morgens Wecken mit dem Duft von frisch gebackenen gefüllten Brioches  Seufz........


----------



## Mommy (30. Juli 2013)

Die Schlange ist ja beeindruckend. Hattest du keine Angst @Pfadfinderin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Juli 2013)

Vor Viechern hab ich eigentlich nie Angst, wäre manchmal vielleicht etwas angebracht. Die arme Schlange hatte vor mir mächtig Angst und wollte ständig flüchten. War garnicht so einfach, die irgendwie auf´s Foto zu bekommen. Die einzigen Tiere, vor denen ich mich echt fürchte, sind Drückerfische und Ziegen.


----------



## SimonsCat86 (1. August 2013)

Hier ein paar Impressionen von Island 
Wir sind mit den Bikes von der Hekla über Landmannalaugar nach Thorsmork gefahren. 
Es war super


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (1. August 2013)

Schicke Bilder, ich beneide Dich grad ganz gewaltig


----------



## Votec Tox (1. August 2013)

SimonsCat86 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Impressionen von Island
> ...


Wow  Magst Du nicht mal einen extra Bilderfred aufmachen 
Hattet Ihr viel Regen?
Wie tief war das im Schnitt Wasser, das ihr queren mußtet?
Und Eure Rucksäcke sehen sehr groß aus, bestimmt alles zum Zelten dabei, wie schwer waren sie?


----------



## barbarissima (1. August 2013)

Wow  Ich bin schwer beeindruckt


----------



## scylla (1. August 2013)

SimonsCat86 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Impressionen von Island
> Wir sind mit den Bikes von der Hekla über Landmannalaugar nach Thorsmork gefahren.
> Es war super



Mal ganz was anderes!
Wow!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimonsCat86 (2. August 2013)

Danke  Wir hatten alles dabei. Während des Fluges war alles in Koffer verstaut, konnten die dann im Hotel lassen und haben alles (Zelt hing an einem Bike vorne am Lenker) im Rucksack oder am Fahrrad mitgenommen. Dazu gehörte also auch Schlafsack, Iso-Matte, Essen, Kleidung, usw. Gewichtsmäßig wurde es zwischen mir und meinem Freund so aufgeteilt, dass er mehr Gewicht im Rucksack hatte, ich aber dafür die "sperrigen" oder viele leichte Dinge trug. Die Vorbereitungen waren schon alleine abenteuerlich, weil wir ja genau deshalb so auf das Gewicht von allem achten mussten. Ich glaube wir hatten jeweils ca. 4-5 kg am Bike und die Rucksäcke waren auch irgendwie um die 8-10 kg (meiner, von meinem Freund der war schwerer).  
Wettermäßig war es echt super. Nur eine Nacht (Nachmittags fing es und ging bis morgens) war waagerechter Regen und Sturm. Sonst war es trocken und ab den 2. Tag unterwegs schien fast immer die Sonne. Temperaturen: müssten so um die 16 - 18 Grad gewesen sein. Also genau richtig 
Flüsse queren war schon lustig. Eigentlich gingen die Flüsse nicht höher als die Kniee, aber die Strömungen sind nicht zu unterschätzen und es ist immer eisig kalt


----------



## Chrige (2. August 2013)

Tolle Fotos!  Ich war schon zweimal auf Island aber noch nie mit dem Bike. Ein drittes mal wäre also anstrebsam...


----------



## SimonsCat86 (3. August 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wow  Magst Du nicht mal einen extra Bilderfred aufmachen
> Hattet Ihr viel Regen?
> Wie tief war das im Schnitt Wasser, das ihr queren mußtet?
> Und Eure Rucksäcke sehen sehr groß aus, bestimmt alles zum Zelten dabei, wie schwer waren sie?




Danke für den Tip  Wurde erledigt. Unter "Reisen, Routen und Reviere" haben wir einen Bilderfred erstellt: Island Hochland 2013. Mit noch mehr Bildern


----------



## Chrige (5. August 2013)

Ein "Mini-Ladiestreffen" dieses Wochenende mit contesssa und fantasmina. Mehr Fotos hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61748

Am Samstag tolle Tour von Airolo - Ritomsee - Passo Sole - Biasca:





















Und Tour durch das Maderanertal am Sonntag


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. August 2013)

Kann man euch als Guide buchen wenn man mal Urlaub in der Schweiz machen sollte ?


----------



## Chrige (6. August 2013)

Klar, wenn ich Zeit habe, bin ich immer für eine Tour zu haben. Einfach frühzeitig melden.


----------



## Mausoline (4. September 2013)

Geniale Feierabendrunde 

herrliches Licht, super Stimmung


----------



## HiFi XS (8. September 2013)

solche grandiose Landschaften haben wir ich hier nicht  aber trotzdem konnte ich gestern was für diesen Thread knipsen: 



​


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. September 2013)

wir waren die letzten Tage auf und rund um den Stoneman-Trail unterwegs. Schön wars


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2013)

Wo ist das dritte?

und hast du noch mehr davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. September 2013)

das dritte ist ein Trail von der Leckfeldalm runter nach Sillian...
ja, ich hab mehr, muss ich mal sortieren und dann kann ich gern noch ein paar zeigen


----------



## Mausoline (10. September 2013)

wir sind ja weiter nach Süden gefahren, deshalb war der mir unbekannt


----------



## Fantasmina (22. September 2013)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Kann man euch als Guide buchen wenn man mal Urlaub in der Schweiz machen sollte ?



Klar, würde sagen kostenlos 
Bin für das Gebiet Tessin "zuständig".

Ritom war ein klasse Tour, schöne Fotos Chrige!

Gruss Fantasmina


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Oktober 2013)

Bitte alle mal schön finden und ein Sternchen vergeben 
Mein Foto hier wurde ausgewählt und kann Foto des Tages werden 





Das war ganz oben auf der Plose/brixen. Eines der fahrbaren Stücke... Der Rest war wirklich zu abschüssig


----------



## Elmo66 (1. Oktober 2013)

Erledigt Frau Rauscher
Das Bild ist wirklich klasse

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Principiante (1. Oktober 2013)

echt Hammer!
Von mir auch


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Oktober 2013)

Danke


----------



## Mausoline (1. Oktober 2013)

Genial 
auch gesternt


----------



## murmel04 (1. Oktober 2013)

wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Oktober 2013)

danke, das war wirklich so wunderschön da oben! und was hab ich mich geärgert, dass ich nur die "Knipse" dabei hatte...  Zum Glück ists ja ne gute Knipse


----------



## Mausoline (4. Oktober 2013)

endlich mal wieder ne andere Tour gefahren 

da komm ich her (Bildmitte)



da bin ich rauf



da will ich hin und noch weiter


----------



## Sandra07 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

Tour zum paläon bei Schöningen:

Elm im Hintergrund:





Schöninger Aue:





das paläon:





Nicht ganz so wilde Wildpferde vorm paläon:










Gruß
Sandra


----------



## 3ster (7. Oktober 2013)

wenn man sich die ganzen tollen Bilder anguckt, dann will man sofort raus... hoffentlich hält das Wetter noch ein bisschen, bevor es dann endgültig ungemütlich wird


----------



## genius71 (8. Oktober 2013)

Wahnsinn! Toll, Frau Rauscher!!!


----------



## malerosh (8. Oktober 2013)

Super Bilder 

Kann mich 3ster nur anschliessen. man will bei solchen Bildern sofort raus. Leider komm ich gerade gar nicht zum biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (8. Oktober 2013)

und ich möchte so Wetter . Bei uns leider alles grau in grau...


----------



## barbarissima (13. Oktober 2013)

War bestimmt die letzte Bike-Tour im Allgäu für dieses Jahr


----------



## Hupfnudl (14. Oktober 2013)

Tolle Bilder wie immer! barbarissima, vor allem das letzte ist ja wohl der Hammer! 

Wir waren heut am Geißkopf. Goldener Herbst. Schee wars


----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2013)

Danke  Deins aber auch


----------



## Principiante (14. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Fotos, Ihr habt's gut!
Bin froh wenn ich 1x im Jahr in die Berge komme...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## murmel04 (14. Oktober 2013)

Tolle Bilder - ich glaub ich muss heulen wenn ich die sehe!

Irgendwie sind wir hier Lichtjahre vom goldenen Herbst weg! Die selbe graue Suppe wie die ersten 5 Monate des Jahres ....


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. Oktober 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1496844?in=user

Nein, dieser Berg steht nicht auf dem Kopf...

Mittersee nach der Abfahrt vom Grubigstein - ach ja, bei Beginn des Blindseetrails noch ziemlich weit oben sah es so aus... 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1496843?in=user




War ein toller Tag mit viel Sonne! Wie überhaupt das ganze Wochenende... die Trails waren übrigens wider Erwarten trocken!


----------



## barbarissima (20. Oktober 2013)

Wow


----------



## Chrige (21. Oktober 2013)

Am Samstag nochmals eine Tour über 2000m in den Alpen (Chinzigpass):

Blick zurück bevor es richtig steil wurde:






Noch nicht ganz oben:





Chinzigpass geschafft! 1600hm Aufstieg am Stück... Etwas Schnee liegt noch oder schon.





Ausblick auf unsere Abfahrt:





Der Trail im Vordergrunde und dem Berg entlang sah von hier oben harmloser aus, als er dann wirklich war...





Und von der Abfahrt... hmm, da gibt's wiedereinmal keine Fotos, weil fantasmina und ich zu viel Spass am Hoppelbiken hatten und den Fotoapparat vergassen.


----------



## Fantasmina (21. Oktober 2013)

Genauso war's! Ein wunderschöne Herbsttour bei bestem Wetter und in bester Gesellschaft!
Würde gerne mein einziges brauchbares Foto beisteuern, krieg aber nicht raus, wie man das direkt einfügt, kann mir mal wer helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja.. die Schweiz... seufz... jetzt hatte ich am Wochenende einen Haken hinter ein "must do" gesetzt - nun hab ich wieder ein neues: Chinzigpass.
Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Fantasmina (21. Oktober 2013)

Tausend Dank dem freundlichen Helfer! Hier das Foto kurz vor dem Chinzigpass!
Es war steiler als es aussieht!!!


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2013)

Leider nur zu Fuß..........aber immer wieder faszinierend


----------



## niceann (3. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
hier noch farbenfrohe Bilder der letzten Herbsttour!!


----------



## barbarissima (3. November 2013)

Sehr schön  Die sind aber nicht von heute, oder?


----------



## niceann (4. November 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sehr schön  Die sind aber nicht von heute, oder?



Neee....leider nicht 
sind vom 30.10.-da war´s noch sooo schön!!

Grüße


----------



## Principiante (6. November 2013)

Heute bei dem kleinen Berliner "Zwischenhoch" :

Schnell mal die neuen Schuhe und Reifen getestet...  Top!






LG, Principiante!


----------



## Elmo66 (7. November 2013)

@niceann und Principiante:

klasse Bilder...und ohne Regen

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## niceann (7. November 2013)

Elmo66 schrieb:


> @niceann und Principiante:
> 
> klasse Bilder...und ohne Regen
> 
> Ciao, Elmo66




DANKE!!!
LitevillerINNEN dürfen auch mal zusammenhalten

Glg Niceann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (8. November 2013)

Elmo66 schrieb:


> @niceann und Principiante:
> 
> klasse Bilder...und ohne Regen
> 
> Ciao, Elmo66



 Danke!


----------



## bluecyberfrog (9. November 2013)

Herbststimmung in der Oberpfalz





Mal schauen wie lange die Stimmung noch so gut ist  .....


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. November 2013)

In Grünwald an der Brücke gings am Freitag mittag los




Tolle flowige und gemütliche Trails







Teils etwas verwunschen 




bei traumhaften Wetter




teils etwas Steil (äääh nein ich bin da nicht runter gefahren )




wo gehts hier weiter??? (erst drunter durch und dann drüber heben )




und am Kloster Schäftlarn die Isar gequert und auf der anderen Seite wieder zurück


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. November 2013)

Nett, nicht wahr?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. November 2013)

Und gar nicht mal soooo weit zum fahren.... 
Vllt bekomm ich ja noch ein paar Isartrails gezeigt


----------



## at021971 (12. November 2013)

@greenhorn-biker: Schaust Du in das Fotoalbum von MucPaul und Du hast einen guten Überblick wo man sich an der Isar, von der Quelle bis München, auf Trails bewegen kann. Vielleicht ganz praktisch, wenn Du das nächste Mal in der Gegend bis.
Isar Trails - München bis Wolfratshausen
Isar Trails - Fall, Vorderriss nach Wallgau/Krün

Die Erläuterung zu den Bildern gibt es dann in den beiden Threads:
Singletrails in und um München
Isartrails
Musst bei Interesse mal in den Threads nach MucPauls Beiträgen suchen.

Dazu passende GPS Tracks gibt es bei www.gpsies.com und auch www.gps-tour.info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (12. November 2013)

@greenhorn-biker :

Schöne Bilder, läd ein zum fahren!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## murmel04 (12. November 2013)

Ja tut es wenn nur dieses doofe Zeitproblem nicht wäre! 


Ich hoffe aufs Wochenende !!!!!


----------



## mtbbee (12. November 2013)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Vllt bekomm ich ja noch ein paar Isartrails gezeigt



 das sollten wir hinbekommen, wir können ja dann Frau Rauscher mitnehmen  
schöne Bilder


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. November 2013)

Gute Idee! Isartrails fahre ich relativ oft, da nur 15min entfernt 
Aber vielleicht kenne ich ja auh noch nicht alles


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. November 2013)

@ Greenhorn:
An der Mangfall gibt´s wohl auch tolle Trails, hab´s aber auch noch nicht geschafft, die auszuprobieren. 
http://thory-foto.com/fahrradtouren/bergradel/17-mangfalltrails
Das ist von dir aus auch näher als Isar, oder?


----------



## Martina H. (13. November 2013)

Gestern morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit:


----------



## Principiante (13. November 2013)

supernett!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (16. November 2013)

Heute noch mal ne schöne Tour bei tollem Herbstwetter gemacht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. November 2013)

Die Sonne würd ich auch gern mal wieder sehen.


----------



## Principiante (26. November 2013)

Heute Vormittag in der  Hauptstadt.... 






...kalt






  kalt...






...und matschig... 


Ich war nur kurz unterwegs, ist mir echt zu kalt gewesen!


LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (26. November 2013)

So schöne Fleckchen gibt es in der Hauptstadt


----------



## alet08 (29. November 2013)

...wenn´s noch matschig ist, isses noch nicht kalt 

...uuuund wech


einen schönen Freitag, die Damen


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Dezember 2013)

Nur keine Panik sag ich - die Sonne ist doch nicht komplett verschwunden. Ich hab sie heute gesichtet. Uhrzeit ca. 10:30 heute früh. Beweisphoto:


----------



## lucie (12. Dezember 2013)

Nach eineinhalbwöchiger Infekthexenpause endlich wieder draußen und auf dem Rad.​




 










​


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Dezember 2013)

Auch graue Tage mit Nebel pur können ihren Reiz haben. Leider nicht die allerbeste Qualität, sorry dafür!


----------



## Fantasmina (15. Dezember 2013)

Hab in meinem Handy noch ein paar Fotos von Ende September gefunden. Vielleicht hat jemand schon Lust, die nächste Saison zu planen.

Tour im Tessin auf den Monte Tamaro, Blick vom Tamaro Richtung Bellinzona



(wohne da unten)

Blick Richtung Locarno und die Walliser Alpen




Abfahrt Richtung Arosio, Cademario, Lugano


----------



## Sandra07 (29. Dezember 2013)

Kleine "Winter"-Runde  :







Gruß
Sandra


----------



## niceann (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo die Damen,
noch schöne Grüße aus dem Jahre 2013 rutscht gut ins Neue Jahr!!

12x unterwegs auf den Trails unserer Umgebung....















































... Grüße bis zum nächsten Jahr!!


----------



## barbarissima (31. Dezember 2013)

Dir auch einen guten Rusch  und im nächsten Jahr viele schöne Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (1. Januar 2014)

Nachdem die gestrige Probefahrt wegen undichter Hinterradbremse abgebrochen werden musste - heute bei herrlichstem Wetter nochmal. Ersterr Eindruck: wow 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1540804]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Mausoline (31. Januar 2014)

Endlich mal kein Matsch, endlich eine Schneetour - ohne Bike


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Februar 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Endlich mal kein Matsch, ....


Das war ein kurzes Vergnügen


----------



## Stobbelhopser (12. Februar 2014)

War zwar zu Fuß, aber fand ich irgendwie süß!


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2014)

Ein bißchen Abwechslung bei schlecht Wetter und bißle Mund wässrig machen für ne Alpentour 





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58432

vielleicht ist ja was im Busch


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. Februar 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> vielleicht ist ja was im Busch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (17. Februar 2014)

Schönes Bild  Wenn´s nur schon wieder so weit wäre


----------



## Martina H. (2. März 2014)

Frühling


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. März 2014)

Hi MartinaH, genau so sieht es in unserem schwäbisch-bayerischen Donauwald auch aus - ich habe das gleiche Photo am letzten Montag geschossen! Witzig...


----------



## HiFi XS (3. März 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Frühling




ich weiss wo das ist! SG-Höhenzug, oder? Schön! Wir in Berlin hatten schon mitte Februar Blumen! Letztes Jah gab's noch dicke Eispanzer um die Jahrezeit.


----------



## Principiante (5. März 2014)

...nice!!!


----------



## niceann (9. März 2014)

Bilder von unserer ersten Frühlings-Tour dieses Jahr .....








glg Niceann


----------



## mäxx__ (10. März 2014)

Gestern bei unserer Familientour:
- ein wünderschöner Bachlauf



- ein "blinder" Passagier



- eine Feldmaus


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. März 2014)

Die ist ja knuffig! Ist die aus Stoff, weil die so ruhig sitzen geblieben ist?


----------



## mäxx__ (10. März 2014)

ohne Witz, die ist echt.
Wir sind relativ langsam den Anstieg hochgefahren und ich als Letzter höre links ein Rascheln.
Gut war, dass ich noch die Knipse in der Hand hatte.


----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

Mir ist gestern morgen eine ganze Familie winzig kleiner Frischlinge vors Rad gelaufen, und eine ganze Zeit lang auf dem Trail vor mir her (hab dann vorsichtig in einiger Entfernung weitergeschoben, um die Kleinen nicht zu erschrecken und evtl auch noch den Zorn der Mama auf mich zu ziehen). Leider hatte ich die Knipse meinem Mann gegeben, daher kein Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (10. März 2014)

Da haste aber Schwein gehabt 

Heut wollt ich mal wieder ein bißchen trailen, es ist ja wieder ziemlich alles trocken.
Zuerst die alte Eisenbahntrasse




Den 2.Teil setzte ich dann auf Waldwegen fort, Trail auf einmal sooooo breit und sooooo tief
da siehts aus wie aufm Schlachtfeld   
Trotz allem ist es ein Genuß im Wald zu fahren  so ein geniales entspanntes Frühlingserwachen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. März 2014)

Schönes Bild, Mausi, Selbstauslöser??
Macht wieder Lust auf Biken (ich wollte am Freitag ja schon alle Bikes verkaufen)...


----------



## Mausoline (10. März 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Schönes Bild, Mausi, Selbstauslöser?? Ja, aber siehst du mein verkrampftes Gesicht, hab nur 10 sec. Zeit...
> Macht wieder Lust auf Biken (ich wollte am Freitag ja schon alle Bikes verkaufen)... Tu´s nicht!!!!


----------



## Chrige (11. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern morgen eine ganze Familie winzig kleiner Frischlinge vors Rad gelaufen, und eine ganze Zeit lang auf dem Trail vor mir her (hab dann vorsichtig in einiger Entfernung weitergeschoben, um die Kleinen nicht zu erschrecken und evtl auch noch den Zorn der Mama auf mich zu ziehen). Leider hatte ich die Knipse meinem Mann gegeben, daher kein Bild.


 Und mir ist am Donnerstag ein Igel vor's Rad spaziert. Ich war froh, dass ich ihn in der Dunkelheit noch in letzter Sekunde gesehen hatte, da sonst der Igel platt gewesen wäre und ich auch nicht 100% sicher bin, ob mein Tubeless-Reifen das überlebt hätte...


----------



## Fantasmina (11. März 2014)

Am Freitag habe ich 10 Rehe aufs Mal angetroffen. War etwas abseits... hab mich auf der Suche nach Trails verfahren;-)
Die Igel sind wohl tunlichst zu umfahren
Die Wildschweine übrigens auch, vor allem die Mamma, hab letzes Jahr eine Bache mit drei Kleinen angetroffen. Herz in der Hose:-( Ein Jäger-Arbeitskollege nannte es Glück, sei schwierig Wildschweine zu sehen...


----------



## Fantasmina (17. März 2014)

Am 16.3. beim Training für den Winterpokal, in der Nähe von Bellinzona, früher Nachmittag, 25° C :


----------



## Fantasmina (17. März 2014)

Und noch ein Foto, auch wenn's nicht von einer Bikerunde stammt. Palmen und Magnolien, Bellinzona, 17.3., Mittagszeit, schon wieder 25° C:



P.S. Die einen laufen im T-Shirt rum, die anderen im Wintermantel...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. März 2014)

Fantasmina, das sind ja tolle Aussichten für unseren Lugano-Trip in einer Woche! SO hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Bitte halte die Sonne fest!!


----------



## Fantasmina (17. März 2014)

Dann hoffen wir, dass der aktuelle Wetterbericht für nächstes Wochenende nicht stimmt... es ist etwas Regen angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. März 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Fantasmina, das sind ja tolle Aussichten für unseren Lugano-Trip in einer Woche! SO hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Bitte halte die Sonne fest!!



Na, ihr seid ja echt oft unterwegs, Neid!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. März 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Na, ihr seid ja echt oft unterwegs, Neid!


 
War so ne Spontanidee vor 2 Wochen... bissle radeln, bissle trailen, bissle Wein tinken und dabei Wasser + Berge gucken (und am Gardasee sind wir dann wieder im Mai ) Ist ja nur ein längeres WE.


----------



## Chrige (17. März 2014)

Hmm, hätte nächstes Wochenende noch nichts los. Mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt und wo ich hinfahre. @Fantasmina Wie schaut die Schneelage aus?
Gardasee bin ich dann im September ;-)


----------



## Fantasmina (17. März 2014)

Bis ca. 1000m schneefrei, was ich hier rund um Bellinzona sehe, Touren in diesem Bereich sind machbar. Tamaro, Monte Bar noch tief verschneit. Bin wie immer für eine Tour zu haben.


----------



## niceann (17. März 2014)

Mal wieder paar Bilder .....
Von der letzten Tour am Freitag .... bei schönem frühlingshaftem Wetter












glg Niceann


----------



## Mausoline (17. März 2014)

Fantasmina schrieb:


> Und noch ein Foto, auch wenn's nicht von einer Bikerunde stammt. Palmen und Magnolien, Bellinzona, 17.3., Mittagszeit, schon wieder 25° C:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Die einen laufen im T-Shirt rum, die anderen im Wintermantel...



Einen vollblühenden Magnolienbaum hab ich heut auch gesehn, die sind verdammt schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. März 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Einen vollblühenden Magnolienbaum hab ich heut auch gesehn, die sind verdammt schön



Echt?? Wo?? Hier ist es trotz ein paar "scyllas"  und Primelchen noch ziemlich grau... Aber es wird...


----------



## scylla (17. März 2014)

Wow! Palmen, Berge und 25°  
Ich glaub, du hast gerade das Paradies auf Erden!


----------



## Fantasmina (18. März 2014)

Ich schneide auf den fotos natürlich immer alles unschöne weg. In diesem Fall die strassenlampen, die Straße und den Verkehr;-)


----------



## barbarissima (18. März 2014)

@Fantasmina und @niceann

Schöne Bilder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





	So langsam aber sicher kommt hier mal wieder Leben in die Bude


----------



## niceann (18. März 2014)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @Fantasmina und @niceann
> 
> Schöne Bilder
> 
> ...




Danke 
der Frühling erwacht!!


----------



## Fantasmina (20. März 2014)

Gestern auf einer Trainingsrunde (wir hatten Feiertag): der Tamaro ist noch tief verschneit...


----------



## Principiante (20. März 2014)

...man, Du hast es gut, echt schön und voll zu beneiden!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Chrige (20. März 2014)

Tzz, Feiertag... Wenn ich so deine Fotos anschaue, muss ich mich aber noch sputen...
Hatten sie für das Weltcuprennen letztes Wochenende den Tamaro freigeschaufelt? Auf den Fotos von Nino und co. war weit und breit kein Schnee in Sicht...


----------



## Fantasmina (20. März 2014)

Wir müssen unsere mageren 20 Tage Ferien irgendwie aufstocken...
Nur mit der Ruhe... bergauf haben mich beinahe Fussgänger überholt
Das Weltcuprennen hat in Rivera stattgefunden, das ist an der Talstation der Seilbahn zum Monte Tamaro, gleich neben der Autobahn und garantiert schneefrei


----------



## Mausoline (31. März 2014)

Blüte in vollem Gange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fantasmina (31. März 2014)

Von der Frühlingstour von gestern: Grancia - Alpe Vicania - Melide - Morcote






Sonne, schöne Gegend, schöne Trails, freundliche Wanderer, gute Pasta, Gelato: Biker = wunschlos glücklich


----------



## Principiante (31. März 2014)

Superschön!


----------



## HiFi XS (31. März 2014)

Tolles Licht


----------



## Mausoline (5. April 2014)

Die ganzen Wiesen voller Schlüsselblumen





Gänseblümchen und Wiesenschaumkraut, alles blüht schon, bald wird das 1. Heu gemacht


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. April 2014)

Super Bilder, Fantasmina, klingt nach ner tollen Tour.

Mausi, Schlüsselblumen sind soo schöön!


----------



## LilianB (6. April 2014)

Ich möchte dann auch mal  Ich war vergangenen Donnerstag mit einem Freund in der Halde Haniel in Bottrop unterwegs. Erstmal ging es also gute 190HM nach oben, war ganz schön anstrengend. Kondition ist ausbaufähig, aber deutlich besser als noch vor einigen Wochen 


 


Was eine tolle Aussicht und dann kam der größte Schock, ich als anerkennde Schissbuchse sollte DA runter 

 

Der Kollege fuhr also vor und ich mit einem "Ach Scheiß drauf" hinterher, aber ganz vorsichtig. Feststellung : Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert 

 

Geschafft ! ein bisschen Stolz war ich ja schon muss ich gestehen, ich hatte es Schiss. Vielleicht kennt jemand von euch diesen "Berg" . Er besteht auch Schotter und ist die ganze Zeit leicht schräg und ich finde doch sehr steil. Als Anfänger hat man echt erstmal Schiss 

 

gegen Ende kamen wir noch an einer total schönen Stelle am Wald vorbei. Mein Handy konnte leider nicht rüber bringen wie schön es aussah als die Sonne durch den Wald auf die Wiese und die einzelnen Blümchen schien. Wir fand es sah aus wie im Auenland.

Nach dem Auenland ging es dann offensichtlich nach Mordor und weniger Hundert Meter vor meinem Zu Hause hörte ich plötzlich ein verdächtiges Zischen. 

 

Mein erster Platten  Bei der Gelegenheit ging es dann direkt nen neuen Reifen

liebe Grüße


----------



## Dumens100 (7. April 2014)

die Halde haniel kennen viele, es gibt dort viele schöne Trails auch in der Umgebung, wenn Du mal lust hast kannst Du ja mal mit uns mitfahren. Treffen uns immer Donerstags in Grafenwald und starten von dort unsere Touren keine angst der schwächste gibt die Geschwindigkeit an und das bin in der regekl ich . Schaue hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/reharunde-in-bottrop.571193/page-90#post-11872147


----------



## Chrige (11. April 2014)

Leider kommt es auf dem Bild nicht so gut zum Ausdruck. Doch die schneebedeckten Berge im Abendrot waren gestern wunderschön...





An der Stelle, wo man es besser gesehen hätte, war ich zu fest mit meinen Uphill-Künsten beschäftigt


----------



## Fantasmina (19. April 2014)

Ein paar Fotos, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte, auch wenn sie auf einem Fussmarsch entstanden sind. Der Fussmarsch liegt nämlich auf einem herrlichen Singletrail, der von der Capanna Cesero -> Motto d'Arbino -> Motto della Croce -> Monti di Artore nach Bellinzona führt.
1400 hm Singletrailabfahrt, der meiste Teil rot in der Singletrailkarte, ein Teil schwarz, was ich nach dem Fussmarsch bestätigen kann.

Aussicht vom Motto della Croce auf die Magadino-Ebene bis zum Lago Maggiore:




Andere Seite Richtung Biasca:




Was man sonst noch sieht hier oben:




Ein Stück Trail (einfacher Teil):




Dies hingegen von letzer Woche bei Föhnsturm am Lago Maggiore:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (19. April 2014)

Fantasmina schrieb:


> Was man sonst noch sieht hier oben:


Was hängßu Kreuz, Alder?


----------



## Chrige (19. April 2014)

Wann starten wir???


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (19. April 2014)

Nette kleine Tour in heimischen Wäldern gemacht, und dabei einen netten kleinen Trail entdeckt


----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Wann starten wir???



Nächstes Jahr könnte der AX an den Lago Maggiore gehn mit Verlängerung um ca. 1 Woche   

Evtl. gehn wir mit unserer DAV-Gruppe zum Klettern hin über Fronleichnam, dann müßte ichs Bike mitnehmen und verlängern 
so langsam muss ich auch mal wieder was anderes sehn  äh fahren


----------



## Fantasmina (19. April 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Was hängßu Kreuz, Alder?


Sohnemann



Chrige schrieb:


> Wann starten wir???


Wann immer du willst. 
Vielleicht noch ein bisschen warten für diese Tour, im Moment hat es bis 900m geschneit und die Tour geht bis 1700...
Das Wetter bessert aber bald, da wird der Schnee schnell weg sein.


----------



## Fantasmina (26. April 2014)

Am letzten Mittoch auf meiner Frühlings-Testtour zur Cima di Medeglia (der Fotograf hat sich diesmal bis zuoberst auf den Berg bemüht)

Aufstieg




Im Hintergrund der Tamaro:




Die Aussicht Richtung Bellinzona:




Andere Seite Richtung Locarno:




Mein Hinter...rad auf 1250 m.ü.M. mein Helm auf 250 m.ü.M...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. April 2014)

Fantastische Bilder, Fantasmina! Am Mittwoch frei haben ist super, das ist ganz oft der schönste Tag der Woche!


----------



## Fantasmina (26. April 2014)

Danke! Arbeite 90%  so konnte ich über Ostern drei Tage frei nehmen...


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2014)

@ Fantasmina - Werbung  

Bei uns - gestern - wegen ein paar wenigen Bäumen rausmachen - sie haben versprochen das wieder zu richten, aber so siehts da seit Wochen aus


----------



## Bettina (27. April 2014)

Ohh, Rahmenhöhe = Spurrillenhöhe


----------



## murmel04 (27. April 2014)

Echt Übel und wenn die es so machen wie hier, dann bleibt dass leider so.
Die Ecken gibt es hier im Moment leider viel zu oft.

Aber Mausoline, du weißt doch es sind immer wir mtbler..,
Also was hast du da angestellt


----------



## Mausoline (27. April 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> .......Also was hast du da angestellt



Ich bin halt ein paar mal hin und hergefahren, vor ein paar Wochen, als es noch nass war


----------



## lucie (27. April 2014)

Schöööön gelb der Raps - ein MTB-Harvester stört nur wieder einmal die "künstliche Natur"!


----------



## Fantasmina (27. April 2014)

Schöne Gegend, sieht aus wie in meiner alten Heimat (Schaffhausen)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. April 2014)

Fantasmina schrieb:


> Schöne Gegend, sieht aus wie in meiner alten Heimat (Schaffhausen)


...und wie bei uns, bay. Vorallgäu. Nur das Wetter scheint im Norden doch besser zu sein. Sieht nach einer entspannten schönen Tour aus


----------



## Principiante (28. April 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @ Fantasmina - Werbung
> 
> Bei uns - gestern - wegen ein paar wenigen Bäumen rausmachen - sie haben versprochen das wieder zu richten, aber so siehts da seit Wochen aus



Siehste, und da sagen sie was, wenn wir mal einen Spatenstich machen...menno...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. Mai 2014)

Wettertechnisch zu Fuß am 1.Mai unterwegs

Bärlauch im Überfluss


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Mai 2014)

Heute ab ca. 900m geschlossene Schneedecke, das Bild is auf ca. 1200m:


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (4. Mai 2014)

Geh fort, ich will keinen Schnee, und schon mal gar nicht im Mai!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Mai 2014)

Wie schön @Pfadfinderin ! So viel Schnee noch so weit 'unten'. Okay aber bei uns ist ab 100m eh Schluss  
Blumen im wald - leider bei der tour keine zeit anzuhalten.  Aber bei uns im hof die gleiche Schönheiten


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. Mai 2014)

Heute Nachmittag auf einer ausgedehnten "3-Täler-Tour" durch unsere Heimat - bayerisch Schwaben  Da tankt die Seele auf...


----------



## Fantasmina (5. Mai 2014)

Gestern auf einer Tour vom Valle Maggia: Moghegno - Cortone - Passo di Garina - Loco ins Valle Onsernone. Eine Schiebe-Tragpassage, die ich Frauen alleine nicht empfehle. Die Männer haben uns beiden Frauen die Bikes hochgeschleppt.
Cortone:







Diesen Bach haben wir etwa hier überquert:




Campo:




Das Wetter war traumhaft, am morgen sehr kalt, dann Mittagessen kurzärmling auf 1000 m.ü.M


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. Mai 2014)

Hach... seufz... Fantasmina, wie schööön...


----------



## Fantasmina (5. Mai 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Hach... seufz... Fantasmina, wie schööön...


 Du scheinst dich ja gut zu erholen und die Alpen sind ja zum Glück fix und laufen nicht davon.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Mai 2014)

Kaum zu glauben, dass du auf dem Berg kurzärmlig Mittag machen kannst, während ich durch ne geschlossene Schneedecke stapfe und 3 Lagen Klamotten am Leib nicht reichen, um einen warm zu halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fantasmina (5. Mai 2014)

Tatsächlich, dieses Wochenende war das Wetter nördlich und südlich der Alpen wirklich sehr unterschiedlich. Bei uns hat der Nordföhn tüchtig geblasen und alle Wolken weggeputzt. Dein Foto macht wirklich brrr....


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Mai 2014)

Schöne Bilder und @Lahmschnecke, klasse, daß Du wieder fahren kannst!
Da habe ich doch auch gleich mal sonnige Bilder mit Gelb 

Immer wenn ich berufl. in den Norden muß, besuche ich mein altes, treues Votec Hardtail, das dort seinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand verbringt und führe es aus, inzwischen hat es knapp 18.000 km abgespult!

Raps wohin das Auge reicht, da übersieht man fast die Ostsee:





Norddeutsche Singletrails 






Abstecher eine Etage tiefer an den Strand:






Und wieder ausgesetzte Trails 






Wanderer gabs auch, die waren immer freundlich und haben mit netten Kommentaren Platz gemacht,
so aus Ba-Wü kommend fährt ja immer das schlechte Gewissen mit...






Und Wind anstatt Höhenmeter, quasi die Uinaschlucht des Nordens 





Nun wieder im Süden gehts wieder bergab... oder bergauf


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Mai 2014)

Am Meer ist´s schon auch schön, irgendwann muss ich doch mal an die Ostsee


----------



## Fantasmina (5. Mai 2014)

wow, super Fotos von der Ostsee, wunderschön!


----------



## julyvandeer (5. Mai 2014)

@ Votec Tox sehr schöne Bilder  Welche Ecke genau ist das denn von der Ostsee?


----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2014)

Ich hasse Gegenwind und den hast du dort oben doch immer 

Fantasmina, deine Bilder sind Folter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (6. Mai 2014)

julyvandeer schrieb:


> @ Votec Tox sehr schöne Bilder  Welche Ecke genau ist das denn von der Ostsee?


Das war eine Tour von Kiel über Schilksee, Strande, Richtung Eckernförde immer an der Ostsee entlang.
Die Bilder sind von den Trails ab Bülk bis Schwedeneck.
Und Gegenwind hat man ja zum Glück nur in eine Richtung


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Mai 2014)

So, jetzt hat das schöne Wetter auch seinen Weg nach Bayern gefunden 
So mag ich das:


----------



## Bettina (6. Mai 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> So, jetzt hat das schöne Wetter auch seinen Weg nach Bayern gefunden
> So mag ich das:


Das Bild ist aber so unter der Woche ein bisschen fies...


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Mai 2014)

Fies sind vor allem die Schotterrampen zu der Alm .

Lenka K.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Mai 2014)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Fies sind vor allem die Schotterrampen zu der Alm .
> 
> Lenka K.


 Wahre Worte....   Das Essen hat man sich da oben dann wahrlich verdient.


----------



## Fantasmina (17. Mai 2014)

Aussicht von einem meiner Hausberge (Vigana -Pian di Ne) Richtung Giubiasco und Bellinzona


----------



## julyvandeer (17. Mai 2014)

Wunderschön Fantasia. Bei uns gehts im Sommer nach Frankreich-Morzine. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Fantasmina (17. Mai 2014)

Interessant, kenne die Gegend gar nicht... Bring ein paar schöne Fotos mit.
Bin im Sommer auf Sardinien, war auch noch nie dort. Bike-Guide bereits gebucht...


----------



## julyvandeer (17. Mai 2014)

Ich war dort auch noch nie. Fahre erst seit ein paar Monaten MTB und das wird mein erster Ausflug dieser Art  Letztes Jahr war ich in Österreich und habe in den Bergen immer neidisch den Radlern hinterher geschaut.


----------



## Boshard (18. Mai 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder und @Lahmschnecke, klasse, daß Du wieder fahren kannst!
> Da habe ich doch auch gleich mal sonnige Bilder mit Gelb
> 
> Immer wenn ich berufl. in den Norden muß, besuche ich mein altes, treues Votec Hardtail, das dort seinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand verbringt und führe es aus, inzwischen hat es knapp 18.000 km abgespult!
> ...



Magst du mal verraten wo das ist?
den die Ostsee ist ja groß 

da ich auch Fast an der Ostsee wohne (bei Wismar) , weiß aber net wo das ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (18. Mai 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Magst du mal verraten wo das ist?
> ...



Na klar, ist allerdings etwas von Wismar entfernt - und zwar bei Kiel.
Wenn Du von Schilksee (Olympiahafen) nach Strande weiter radelst und dort nach Bülk (Leuchtturm) immer an der See entlang,
dann kannst Du diese Trails bis in die Eckernförder Bucht radeln, die norddeutschen Wanderer nehmen es freundlich gelassen.
  Die Photos sind bei Schwedeneck aufgenommen.
Aber aufpassen, manche Stellen sind wirklich ausgesetzt und dann der Wind, der an Einem zerrt und versucht Dich aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringen...


----------



## Boshard (18. Mai 2014)

Dat ist ja bissen enfernt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Mai 2014)

Bei den Temperaturen diese Woche wollte der Ort für die Pause gut gewählt sein: romantisch (da imit Männe unterwegs ), schattig, mit Wellnessfaktor (Kneipp-Bad ) und technisch anspruchsvoll (Balance-Übungen). Haben einen solchen Platz gefunden:


----------



## Principiante (24. Mai 2014)

...schöner Platz, aber Ihr seht ja noch so trocken aus??? 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Fantasmina (24. Mai 2014)

Von der heutigen Tour zur Alpe Cardada (ob Locarno)
Richtung Italien



Das Delta der Maggia



Die Magadino-Ebene


----------



## Principiante (24. Mai 2014)

man, man.... Ihr könnt es gut haben! 
Tolle Farben!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Mai 2014)

Rifugio S. Pietro, Gardasee


----------



## Principiante (25. Mai 2014)

Boah, auch echt schön!
Na, ich werde mal nicht jammern, ich darf ja auch den ganzen Tag am See stehen... ist nur ein "wenig" kleiner 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Fantasmina (25. Mai 2014)

schaut ähnlich aus am Gardasee!
Farben: Photoshop...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (25. Juni 2014)

Letztes Wochende hatten wir ein tolles Bikeweekend vom Arbeitgeber organisiert. Ein lustiges Grüppchen waren wir da. Die Handytussi in der Mitte bin ich, bin aber nicht wirklich so Handy-süchtig sondern suche auf meinem App nur nach dem richtigen Weg (die Karte war mehr oder weniger unbrauchbar).




Weiter oben...




Aussicht von zuoberst runter auf den Vierwaldstättersee




Dann ging es an die Abfahrt. Die schwarz gepunktete Linie auf der Singletrailkarte und diese Tafel machte uns ein bisschen unsicher:




Doch der Trail war einfach Spass pur... steil, gefühlte hundert Spitzkehren, lockeres Geröll, Stufen und unten noch Wurzeln. Mehr oder weniger kamen aber alle ohne grössere Probleme durch, so dass die grösste Schwierigkeit an dem Tag war, den richtigen Trail zu finden:





Am Sonntag wollten wir mit der Gondel hoch und einen anderen schwarzen Trail unter die Räder nehmen. Doch die vielen Wanderer und Gleitschirmflieger machten uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung, so dass die Gondel keine Bikes mitnahm:




Hochfahren war bei diesem Berg keine Option (einzige Möglichkeit wäre der schwarze Trail hoch gewesen), so dass wir uns für einen anderen Trail entschieden und schon bald an eine uns inzwischen bekannte Tafel kamen (keine Ahnung, weshalb ich dieses Bild nicht drehen kann):




Der war richtig spassig, noch einiges schwieriger als der am Samstag. Zum Abschluss fuhren wir nochmals mit einer Luftseilbahn hoch und brausten den Trail vom Samstag nochmals runter...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Juni 2014)

Ihr macht ja tolle Betriebsausflüge!    Dabei  hätte ich auch Spaß, aber vermutlich wäre ich bei uns in der Firma da auch die Einzige


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2014)

Sehr cool, was ihr als Betriebsausflug macht. 
Bei uns absolut undenkbar, da wird eine 200m lange "Wanderung" im Stadtpark veranstaltet, zu der extra vorher per Rundmail darauf hingewiesen wird, wandertaugliches festes Schuhwerk mitzubringen.


----------



## Sleyvas (25. Juni 2014)

Booooooh will auch! Da würde ich mich sogar auf nen Ausflug freuen 
Wir sind kürzlich mit dem Team ganze 28km und 46Hm durch den Wald und am Main entlang zu nem Biergarten geradelt...da kamen dann schon bei einem kurzen Schotterabschnitt die Fragen, wann der zu Ende sei. Und wehe dem, es gab 10Hm am Stück! Aber allemal besser als irgendein langweiliges Essen in so einem pikfeinen Nobelrestaurant *gähn* Dann lieber locker am Fluss entlangradeln!


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2014)

immerhin geradelt


----------



## Sleyvas (25. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> immerhin geradelt



Ohne gern radelnden Chef wäre das auch nix geworden. Der Rest hatte keine Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (25. Juni 2014)

Ich war auch etwas erstaunt, da wir die letzten Jahre jeweils Schotterstrassen für die Abfahrt benutzten. Deshalb trage ich auf den Fotos auch keine Protektoren 

Es war auch freiwillig und nicht wirklich ein Betriebsausflug. Wir haben einen Firmeneigenen Sportverein, der auch eine Sektion Mountainbike hat. Das ist der Vorteil von einem Grossunternehmen...
 Kann mir meinen Chef im besten Willen nicht auf einem Mountainbike vorstellen .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Juni 2014)

Sag mal, ihr sucht nicht noch zufällig Mitarbeiter???


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (25. Juni 2014)

Bei Euch würd ich auch noch anfangen zu arbeiten. Für Geld bewache ich sogar nen Eimer Sand... 
Mein Chef und meine Chefin sind zwar Radsportverrückt, aber die stellen in der Richtung nix auf die Beine. Voll blöd find ich das...


----------



## Chrige (25. Juni 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Sag mal, ihr sucht nicht noch zufällig Mitarbeiter???


 Doch, doch, bei 9000 Mitarbeitern weltweit (ca. 1500 in der Schweiz) ist das auch nicht weiter verwunderlich...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Juni 2014)

Es wäre ja oft schon toll, wenn man von Chef-Seite Unterstützung bekäme!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Juni 2014)

Manchmal haben auch die einfachen Schotterwege ihren Reiz...



Hab mich beim fotografieren aber beeilt, weil der andere Schwan nebendran schwamm und aufpasste...
MIch wundert's allerdings, dass der Schwan neben dem Ei sitzt  Soooo warm war die Sonne heut nicht...


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juli 2014)

Dahoam dahoam - Teilersatz fürs Alpenwochenende, eine lange Tour und allein auf weiter Flur


----------



## Chrige (1. Juli 2014)




----------



## Cherry (1. Juli 2014)

Sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## Mausoline (5. Juli 2014)

Da fahr ich immer wieder gern vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (6. Juli 2014)

Mehr Aussicht geht fast nicht
Links angrenzend Vogesen, hier Pfälzerwald, dann Rheintal, Odenwald, Kraichgau, nur mit dem Foto hab ich nicht alles zusammen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Juli 2014)

Heute im engadin


----------



## juergets (7. Juli 2014)

Val Bever?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juli 2014)

ja


----------



## juergets (8. Juli 2014)

genau da ist leider der schöne Trail fertig, zumindest, wenn man vom Suvrettapass her kommt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Juli 2014)

ja, schade dass danach nur noch Schotterabfahrt folgte. Aber immerhin in sehr schöner Landschaft


----------



## Chrige (8. Juli 2014)

Genau, hatte das Foto auch angeschaut und dachte, das kenne ich doch. Der Trail könnte aber gerne länger sein


----------



## Fantasmina (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo
Ich habe einen separaten Thread im Ladies only zu meinem Urlaub auf Sardinien erstellt um diesen Thread nicht zu überladen. Hier ein erstes Foto


----------



## Chrige (12. Juli 2014)

Sieht toll aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niceann (13. Juli 2014)

Hochsommer - Biken auf der Schwäbischen Alb!!!









Natur PUR!!


----------



## Chrige (13. Juli 2014)

Wo ist Hochsommer? In Klosters war es heute 5 Grad Celsius und gestern waren wir im Schnee. Trotzdem heute eine Wurzelabfahrt und dreimal den Gotschna Freeride Trail gefahren


----------



## murmel04 (13. Juli 2014)

Wahrscheinlich der Hochsommer der meist von Montag bis Freitagnachmittag geht. Hier war heute auch Weltuntergang


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich der Hochsommer der meist von Montag bis Freitagnachmittag geht



den Eindruck hab ich bisweilen auch


----------



## Fantasmina (13. Juli 2014)

War auf dem Pass San Bernardino ca. 10 Grad auf 2000 m.ü.M. Brrrr
Eine Schlamm- und Kuhfladenschlacht... mein Bike war noch nie so dreckig...


----------



## Mausoline (13. Juli 2014)

Scylla wärst heut ne Runde bei der Tour de France mitgefahren  da wars lange trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Juli 2014)

niceann schrieb:


> Hochsommer - Biken auf der Schwäbischen Alb!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schööön, unsere Heimat!


----------



## Fantasmina (14. Juli 2014)

Habe den zweiten Teil meines Sardinienberichtes in den Thread gestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bericht-mit-dem-bike-in-sardinien.713277/



Diesmal unterwegs im Supramonte bei Baunei.


----------



## barbarissima (15. Juli 2014)

niceann schrieb:


> Hochsommer - Biken auf der Schwäbischen Alb!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Schööön, unsere Heimat!



Wir haben es schon gut


----------



## julyvandeer (3. August 2014)

Frankreich-Urlaub ist schon wieder vorbei, alles heile überstanden...und es war ssoooooo schön  Hier noch ein paar Impressionen.


----------



## Fantasmina (7. August 2014)

War heute über dem Lago Maggiore unterwegs, Ferien zu Hause. Von Ascona zur Alpe di Naccio über Bassuno, Borgna, Boscopiano nach Ronco sopra Ascona. Danke an RedOrbiter für den Tourenbeschrieb! War toll!

Das erste Foto ist für Chrige :




Alpe di Naccio (hier ist der Abzweiger für die klassische Rasa-Tour)




Blick in die Tessiner Berge:




Trail hoch über dem Lago Maggiore:




P.S. war fast alleine unterwegs, ein paar Wanderer, keine Biker...


----------



## Chrige (7. August 2014)

Nö, das ist ja langweilig, wenn der Heli landen kann...;-) Aber bin schon etwas neidisch. Die Tour schaut ja toll aus. Ich war nur auf dem Hometrainer...


----------



## Fantasmina (7. August 2014)

War auch etwas langweilig alleine auf Tour. Naja, RedOrbiter hat diese Runde im Januar gemacht, es besteht also Hoffnung.


----------



## Martina H. (7. August 2014)

...mal was urbanes


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. August 2014)

Ach, Fantasmina - Du hast es echt gut... Urlaub daheim, so ein Elend... Du leidest schon auf sehr hohem Niveau . Ich bin schon ganz grün vor Neid!
Martina H: Schönes urbanes Bild, hat was . Beide Bikes sehen aus als könnte das eine nicht ohne das andere


----------



## Martina H. (7. August 2014)

...könnte schon so sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (8. September 2014)

Endlich mal wieder meine Lieblingsstellen abgefahren    zwar fast traillos aber dafür umso aussichtsreicher


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2014)

Hab den Spruch des Tages vergessen 

Vater zum Sohnemann: " Guck mol, die hot d Akku en de Fiaß"


----------



## Jazzy21 (10. September 2014)

Guten Abend, Mädels 
Bei den Bildern hier im Forum würde ich am liebsten schon wieder aufs Bike steigen 
Hab hier mal ein Foto von mir im Bikepark Braunlage, ein richtig geiler Park!
Viele Grüße


----------



## MrsBergamont (12. September 2014)

War dieses Jahr mit meinem Freund in Finale Ligure in Italien Biken. Ein Traum, würde am liebsten gleich dieses Jahr noch einmal hin.

Hier ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. September 2014)

seufz... könnte ich jetzt auch gebrauchen, so ein bisschen Finale bei gutem Wetter...

hier mal mein Hinterrad und Schatten vom letzten Wochenende


----------



## 4mate (13. September 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> seufz... könnte ich jetzt auch gebrauchen, so ein bisschen Finale bei gutem Wetter...
> 
> hier mal mein Hinterrad und Schatten vom letzten Wochenende





schwarze Berghexe.jpg


----------



## Principiante (15. September 2014)

mein Schatzi und ich:

...Ringe turnen am Trimm Dich Pfad im Wald.


----------



## Wetterfroschn (17. September 2014)

Hier mal eine Tourimpression von mir... das was vom Vorab Gletscher übrig ist...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. September 2014)

Kleine Impression vom (fast) Kitzsteinhorn bei traumhaften Wetter auf rund 2500m  Allerdings nicht mit dem Bike, sondern nur mit der Bahn hoch gefahren um oben zu klettern 

Morgen werden wir mal den Hackelbergtrail testen (unter anderem mit einem Hardtail ) und die ein oder andere Line in Saalbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (17. September 2014)

Wetterfroschn schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Tourimpression von mir... das was vom Vorab Gletscher übrig ist...


Da bin ich ja schon Skifahren gewesen  aufm Schnee natürlich


----------



## Silvermoon (17. September 2014)

...ok, *@Principiante*, aber an deiner Haltung musst du noch schwer arbeiten    ...da macht dein Bike definitiv die bessere Figur 
...finds total witzig!

Da bekommt das Wort ABHÄNGEN mal wieder eine ganz andere Bedeutung


----------



## Principiante (17. September 2014)

...haha, ich fand's auch voll lustig, vor allem als ein Jogger vorbeikam, der hat vielleicht blöd geguckt als ich mein Rad da angehangen hab . (kein wunder wenn die denken, wir MTB'ler haben sie nicht alle... )
@greenhorn-biker: Tolle Fotos! Ich kenn das auch nur im Winter. (macht dann aber auch spaß )


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. September 2014)

zurück vom Mädels-Wochenende... gestern leider vom Regen "überrascht" worden und nicht mehr die Tour gefahren wie geplant, heute haben wir dem Blindseetrail nochmal eine Chance gegeben. Fazit: Besser als beim ersten Mal, aber mein Lieblingstrail wird das nicht. Dafür hat er eine gigantische Aussicht  und wir sind heute trocken geblieben!


----------



## Martina H. (21. September 2014)

... trocken bleiben würd ich auch gern mal wieder


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. September 2014)

ja 

Gestern war das wirklich schade, denn nachmittags war wieder strahlender Sonnenschein. Aber wir haben dann die Zugspitze aus der Sauna und dem Pool beobachtet, das hat ja auch mal was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. September 2014)

Gestern das super Wetter genutzt und eine feine Trailrunde gefahren  

 in die Pfalz


----------



## HiFi XS (21. September 2014)

Unterwegs in Berlin auf meiner Hausrunde. Ganz schon  grün.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. September 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... heute haben wir dem Blindseetrail nochmal eine Chance gegeben. Fazit: Besser als beim ersten Mal, aber mein Lieblingstrail wird das nicht.



Was magst du an dem nicht? Ich kenne ihn nicht, würde ihn aber evtl. mal gerne fahren. Nur wenn´s nicht lohnt, kann ich mir die Anfahrt auch schenken.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. September 2014)

Pfadi - den Blindsee packst Du fahrend, zumindest größtenteils, da bin ich mir sicher! Nimm Schoner mit! Das Ding ist halt sehr verblockt. Ich habe "zwischendrin" auch viel geschoben, finde aber er lohnt auf jeden Fall! Würde ihn noch mal fahren, auch wenn es definitiv schönere Trails gibt (z.Bsp. Suvretta oder Trela ). Aber es kann ja nicht jeder Trail der schönste sein.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. September 2014)

hmm, verblockt finde ich den Blindseetrail jetzt nicht.
Er ist relativ steil im Gefälle, und dazu schotterig, grober bis feiner Schotter, da muss man sehr dosiert fahren und bremsen...
Zudem liegen in vielen Kurven blöde Hölzer rum und teilweise ist er sehr ausgewaschen.
Aber wie gesagt beim 2. Mal fand ich ihn schon besser und bin seltener abgestiegen 

Die Aussicht ist aber schon toll, und auch danach geht es noch spaßig weiter  Also, kann man sich schon mal ansehen!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. September 2014)

Steil und Schotter macht mir jetzt nichts, ich mag nur keine nassen Wurzeln und nassen vermoosten Nagelfluh.


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2014)

Grade noch gesehn und nen Schlenker gemacht


----------



## Principiante (28. September 2014)

cooles Foto!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. September 2014)

sie schaut ganz ertappt


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2014)

Die hat nicht einen Muckser gemacht, ich hab die bestimmt 5x fotografiert, auch mit Blitzlicht, und sie hat total still gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whippy (29. September 2014)

Ladies, ich bin mit meinem Flugmanöver in der Auswahl zum "Bild des Tages" und würde
mich über ein Sternchen freuen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1711196

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wetterfroschn (29. September 2014)

Kaiserschmarnn mit Blick zum Kaisergebirge.. what else


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. September 2014)

Die Pfanne schaut nach Stoisseralm aus, aber der Ausblick stimmt nicht. Wo ist denn das? Irgendwo in den Kitzbühlern?


----------



## Wetterfroschn (29. September 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die Pfanne schaut nach Stoisseralm aus, aber der Ausblick stimmt nicht. Wo ist denn das? Irgendwo in den Kitzbühlern?



Ja, frag´ nicht welche Alm... sowas kann ich mir nie merken... saulecker und sauviel war´s...


----------



## scylla (29. September 2014)

Wetterfroschn schrieb:


> Kaiserschmarnn mit Blick zum Kaisergebirge.. what else



Gott sei Dank wohn ich da nicht... sonst würd ich schon längst >>100kg wiegen!
Jetzt hab ich Hunger


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank wohn ich da nicht... sonst würd ich schon längst >>100kg wiegen!



Ach was, das wird doch alles durch die Bergaufhöhenmeter kompensiert


----------



## mäxx__ (30. September 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ach was, das wird doch alles durch die Bergaufhöhenmeter kompensiert


Eigentlich schon, aber der Kaiserschmarrn auf der Stoisseralm schwimmt dermassen im Fett...Bäh, des brauchich ned - lieber a Stückerl selbstgemachten Nusszopf und a Buttermilli.


----------



## scylla (30. September 2014)

je Butter, desto gut. Ich glaub ich muss da mal hin, jetzt hab ich ja schon wieder Hunger 

Tourimpressionen gegen zuviel Text:


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. September 2014)

Scylla, wo treibst Du Dich denn grade rum??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. September 2014)

"Rumgetrieben", leider schon wieder in der Vergangenheitsform 

Ein Tipp: durch den vergletscherten 4000er auf dem Foto führt ein 11km langer Straßentunnel, der Frankreich und Italien verbindet.


----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2014)

Mont-Blanc-Tunnel, Chamonix oder     aber was ist das für ein Gletscher, der da noch so weit runter fließt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. September 2014)

letzten Sonntag in Serfaus Fiss Ladis


----------



## scylla (30. September 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Mont-Blanc-Tunnel, Chamonix oder     aber was ist das für ein Gletscher, der da noch so weit runter fließt



richtig 
Der Gletscher müsste der Glacier des Bossons sein, der fließt wirklich (wie 1-2 andere Gletscher am Mont-Blanc Massiv auch) verdammt weit runter. Ich fand die Landschaft dort trotz des ganzen Touristen-Kitsches (was mir eigentlich ziemlich zuwider ist) sehr beeindruckend


----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2014)

Ja, die 4000er 
Wie schön, dass es trotzdem noch Stellen gibt, wo nicht alle hinkommen oder hinwollen


----------



## scylla (30. September 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ja, die 4000er
> Wie schön, dass es trotzdem noch Stellen gibt, wo nicht alle hinkommen oder hinwollen



Unten im Ort stand ein komplett zugekleisterter Van, auf dem bunt geworben wurde, dass für Gruppen eine Mont-Blanc Besteigung als "Event" organisiert werden kann, für alle Könnerstufen das Richtige. Hätte ich mal fotografieren sollen. Mir wurde leicht übel 
Das Schöne: wenn die Lifte nicht mehr laufen, ist auf den Bergen keine Sau mehr (außer ein paar Deppen mit dem Radl auf dem Buckel)

Spacige Gesteinsformationen ein Tal weiter nördlich von den Gletschern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ........... für alle Könnerstufen das Richtige. Hätte ich mal fotografieren sollen. Mir wurde leicht übel
> Das Schöne: wenn die Lifte nicht mehr laufen, ist auf den Bergen keine Sau mehr (außer ein paar Deppen mit dem Radl auf dem Buckel)...



Eins weiß ich bestimmt, der Mont Blanc ist mir viel zu gefährlich und unberechenbar, da muss ich nicht hoch  
Es gibt genügend andere, die weniger anspruchsvoll sind und herrliche Erlebnisse und Aussichten bieten


----------



## scylla (30. September 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Eins weiß ich bestimmt, der Mont Blanc ist mir viel zu gefährlich und unberechenbar, da muss ich nicht hoch



Mir auch. Vor allem kann man da mit dem Rad nichts anfangen . Aber die Flanken des Massivs weiter unten sind auch schon nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Mein Kopfkino läuft trotzdem seitdem leicht Amok mit der Vorstellung von übergewichtigen "Bergtouristen", die dort oben von den Bergführern durchs ewige Eis gezerrt werden.


----------



## Denzinger (1. Oktober 2014)

ist aber ital. Seite, oder?


----------



## scylla (1. Oktober 2014)

ne, das erste Bild ist französisch und das zweite neutral


----------



## Sandra07 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hi!
Besteigen muss man den Mont Blanc wirklich nicht, aber fahrt mal mit der Seilbahn zum Aguil du Midi hoch, kostet zwar ein wenig mehr, lohnt sich aber 
Von da rennen auch die Bergsteiger los, die müssen da erstmal einen super schmalen Kamm wieder runter, allein da wird einem schon schlecht...
Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Denzinger (1. Oktober 2014)

Sandra07 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Besteigen muss man den Mont Blanc wirklich nicht, aber fahrt mal mit der Seilbahn zum Aguil du Midi hoch, kostet zwar ein wenig mehr, lohnt sich aber
> Von da rennen auch die Bergsteiger los, die müssen da erstmal einen super schmalen Kamm wieder runter, allein da wird einem schon schlecht...
> Gruß
> Sandra


und das Ganze dann im Winter, kann ich nur empfehlen wenn das Wetter gut ist. Mit der Gondel hoch, dann Aussichtsplattform, traumhafter Blick über die Berge mit Matterhorn usw., dann die Ski über den Kamm tragen und das Val Blanche abfahren, ist ein Traumerlebnis. Dafür benötigt man aber den ganzen Tag weil am Ende der Abfahrt (gute 20km) noch einmal ca. 1 Stunde Aufstieg ansteht. Geht alles mit normalem alpin Material.


----------



## scylla (1. Oktober 2014)

Sandra07 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Besteigen muss man den Mont Blanc wirklich nicht, aber fahrt mal mit der Seilbahn zum Aguil du Midi hoch, kostet zwar ein wenig mehr, lohnt sich aber
> Von da rennen auch die Bergsteiger los, die müssen da erstmal einen super schmalen Kamm wieder runter, allein da wird einem schon schlecht...
> Gruß
> Sandra



Kann ich mir vorstellen. Die Gondel ist mir aber deutlich zu teuer, und auf Touristen-Sachen steh ich eh nicht. So hab ich halt mein Radl auf den benachbarten Berg hochgeschleppt und hab mir die Sache aus der Fernperspektive mit Rundumsicht angeschaut. Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## scylla (1. Oktober 2014)

Poserbild beim Gletschersightseeing


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Oktober 2014)

Mit FF, dafür ohne Knie- und Ellbogenschoner?   Das ist ja mal ganz was Neues!


----------



## scylla (1. Oktober 2014)

ich sag doch: Poserbild 
Eigentlich hätte man auf den glattgeschliffenen Felsen auch mit dem Puky fahren können. Helm hab ich mir nur kurz fürs Knipsen auf die Rübe gesteckt, Protektoren waren mir dann zu umständlich und wurden oben hinter einem Stein verstaut 
War sowieso im Aufstieg, nach dem Foto kam der Helm runter und das Radl wieder auf den Buckel 

Es lebe die schonungslose Ehrlichkeit... eigentlich hätte ich jetzt schreiben müssen, dass ich voll krass bin, dass ich so Kindergartenkram wie Protektoren für so voll krasse Abfahrten nicht nötig habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich geh dann mal am Wochenende zu Fuß auf Gipfeltour  keinen 4000er
Nach langem Suchen haben wir noch ne Hütte gefunden, bei dem Wetter und Feiertag ist bestimmt die Hölle los, bin sehr gespannt auf die Impressionen


----------



## laterra (5. Oktober 2014)

Über das lange Wochenende in Kroatien: einen Tag haben wir halb auseinanderfallende MTBs geliehen und sind auf hübschen Pfaden an der Küste entlang gefahren. Ich glaub ich muss da noch mal mit nem richtigen Rad hin


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Oktober 2014)

*Ohne Worte! *

Das grenzt an *bodenlosen Leichtsinn und Hirnlosigkeit*, wenn andere meinen so handeln zu müssen, um Bikern die Weiterfahrt zu verwehren! Traurig, aber wahr....
Hier wurde ganz gezielt in Kauf genommen, dass sich jemand verletzen könnte 
Trail im Wald, nach einer Kurve bergab Hindernisse (große Äste) gelegt und am Ende, damit auch keiner von unten reinfahren und hochkurbeln kann...

....ich musste erst einmal aufräumen (unten links im Bild war der Trail dann wieder freigeräumt) und ich war tierisch sauer und kann nur noch den Kopf schhütteln über diese Art von_* "Wegelagerermentalität"*_!


----------



## lucie (12. Oktober 2014)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> *Ohne Worte! *
> 
> Das grenzt an *bodenlosen Leichtsinn und Hirnlosigkeit*, wenn andere meinen so handeln zu müssen, um Bikern die Weiterfahrt zu verwehren! Traurig, aber wahr....
> Hier wurde ganz gezielt in Kauf genommen, dass sich jemand verletzen könnte
> ...



Solche Hindernisse verbessern immer mehr meine Bunnyhop-Technik. 
Ach ja, Äste finde ich nun wirklich nicht so schlimm wie gespannte Drähte, Nagelbretter u.ä.


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Oktober 2014)

...ich finde die Idee allein schon anderen auf irgendeine Weise Schaden zufügen zu wollen - egal ob durch dicke Äste, Nagelbretter, Drähte etc -  in die Tat umzusetzen schon ziemlich perfide. Ob es nun auf irgend eine Weise die Fahrtechnik schulen könnte oder nicht, ist in solchen Fällen erst einmal zweitrangig..... meine Meinung....


was man auf den Bildern nicht so sieht: die Äste waren  verzweigt. Man hätte schon sehr hoch hüpfen müssen, um sich da nix einzufangen  Es sei denn es hat sich da einer eine sehr hindernissreiche Übungsstrecke gebaut  

Zumindest ist dort wieder freier Fahrspaß angesagt und so sollte es doch auch sein...


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Oktober 2014)

@Silvermoon 

Scheint heuer ein neuer (Jäger?)Sport zu sein: hab' schon in vielen Gebieten sorgfältig drapierte Äste gesehen (Pfalz, Fränkische Schweiz, Regensburger Gegend, Altmühltal), bin auch schon mal deswegen gestürzt.

Find' ich auch unter aller Sau und hoffe, dass ich mal einen der Übeltäter erwische. Allerdings sieht es für mich nach einer koordinierten Aktion, in den Bayerischen Gebieten gab's bis zu diesem Jahr sowas überhaupt nicht und jetzt plötzlich überall ... .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## IndianaWalross (14. Oktober 2014)

Ach das ist aber nicht nur im Wald so. Gerade vor einigen Wochen mitten auf dem Überland-Zwangsradweg einen riesigen Ast so rchtig schön fett in den Weg ragend liegen gehabt. Da dort kein so großer Baum ist frage ich mich - wieso lag der dort so und woher kam der??? 

Mein Mann umkurvte ihn elegant und schickte sich an einfach weiter zu fahren. Ich hab dann angehalten - hatte den im Dämmerlich beinahe übersehen! Hab ihn in den Graben geschleift und fertig. Der nächste der dort langfährt hätte den unweigerlich in den Speichen gehabt und n Abflug gemacht. 
Ich sag mal so - Arschlöcher gibt es überall, damit muss man heutzutage bedauerlicher Weise wohl rechnen, dass so Gestalten sich in freier Wildbahn bewegen und Unfug anstellen dürfen...


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2014)

Bei uns haben sich auch schon welche vereinzelt an diesem Sport  versucht,
da aber die betroffenen Wege von jeglichem Fuß und Radvolk begangen/befahren werden, hat sich noch keiner in solchen Mengen betätigt.
Vielleicht stolpert ja auch als erstes ein (älterer) Fußgänger drüber


----------



## Foulsoul (16. Oktober 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bei uns haben sich auch schon welche vereinzelt an diesem Sport  versucht,
> da aber die betroffenen Wege von jeglichem Fuß und Radvolk begangen/befahren werden, hat sich noch keiner in solchen Mengen betätigt.
> Vielleicht stolpert ja auch als erstes ein (älterer) Fußgänger drüber



Ja, ich sehe das ähnlich, erst wenn "andere" auch an diesem Hinderniss scheitern, werden die Leute plötzlich wach. Finde ich schon sehr unverschämt und ärgert mich immer wieder. 
Und ein Grund fällt mir hierfür auch nicht ein :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. Oktober 2014)

@Silvermoon
im Regionalfred wurde aufgefordert Fragen an Herrn Kretschmann zu stellen bezüglich der Entscheidung zur Petition "Streichung der 2-Meter-Regel in BaWü"

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dimb...temberg-gestartet.647283/page-3#post-12389724

Ich hab mir erlaubt dein Thema aufzugreifen, obwohl nicht BaWü  da sich diese Unsitte bei uns in der Gegend grad breit macht und ich auch schon aufm Freiburger Hausberg als Wanderer Prügel ausm Pfad geräumt hab 

Meine Frage war, ob diese Art zur Fernhaltung von Mountainbikern auf Waldwegen wegen der Häufigkeit inzwischen legalisiert worden ist 
Wenn letztendlich ne gute Lösung in BaWü rauskommt, ists auch egal, obs im Papierkorb gelandet ist oder nicht


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2014)

Zurück zum Thema
Ein paar Bildsche von ner kurzen, aber schööönen Abendrunde am Dienstag
Herbstfarben  



Pfalzblick  



herrliche Stimmung beim Sonnenuntergang


----------



## murmel04 (18. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Silvermoon (19. Oktober 2014)

Das gestrige schöne Wetter ausgiebig nach getaner Arbeit zum Biken genutzt und auch mal wieder die alte Digi-Cam dabei gehabt 

Da hatte wohl jemand eine wirklich verdammt ruhige Hand


----------



## MeliFe89 (19. Oktober 2014)

Superschöne Bilder, leider ist mein Freund ziemlich faul geworden was Aktivitäten außerhalb des Bikeparks angehen :/
Gerade bei dem Bombenwetter...da bekommt frau in langarm nichtmal mehr wirklich die Sonne zu spüren ;-)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. Oktober 2014)

So ein Stimmungsbild vom Dienstag habe ich auch:




und das war heute 




















Ein geniales, fast episches Wochenende mit jeder Menge Trails, super Hütten, blauem Himmel... zwei perfekte Tage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (19. Oktober 2014)

Wolfratshauserhütte hab ich schon beim Skifahren übernachtet - toller Blick ins Tal, wär ne Silvesterhütte


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Oktober 2014)

Bist du schon wieder den Blindseetrial gefahren? Schade, dass das von uns aus so weit ist. Aber ich hoffe, der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt. Bei der momentanen Verkehrslage ist einfach nicht dran zu denken, Ri Westen zu fahren.

Hättest du da evtl. einen Übernachtungstipp für mich?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. Oktober 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Bist du schon wieder den Blindseetrial gefahren?


 
Ja, bin ich und dieses Mal konnte man auch von _Fahren_ sprechen, obwohl ich immer noch einige Stellen geschoben habe. Aber es wird...!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Oktober 2014)

Gibt halt gute und schlechte Tage. Hatte gestern fahrtechnisch eher einen schlechten, war mir aber wurscht   Wir sind auf der Hütte in der Sonne so abgeschlafft, da ist dann das Trailfahren eher schwierig, muss aber schon auch mal sein.


----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2014)

....und nochmal Herbstfarben


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2014)

Heute leider nur zu Fuß, aber herrliche Stimmung über Baden-Baden


----------



## mountymaus (26. Oktober 2014)

Ein Kurzurlaub im Vinschgau...

Ein Apfel gefällig???


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2014)

Heute leider ohne Fernsicht und  brrrr saukalt





und dann noch Chinaschilf mitten im Wald


----------



## barbarissima (28. Oktober 2014)

Aber immerhin blauer Himmel und Sonne


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. November 2014)

heute war so ein wunderschöner Herbsttag, das hat uns mal zu diesem Blätterregenfoto inspiriert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. November 2014)

Nochmal den schönen Herbsttag zu einer kleinen Bergradltour genutzt, aber der 1. Schnee liegt auch schon, hier auf ca. 850m: 



 

Weiter oben ging dann wohl auch schon der erste Schneerutsch runter:



 
Und ne tolle Fernsicht hatte es auch, leider sind die Möglichkeiten meines Handy etwas begrenzt


----------



## Principiante (2. November 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> heute war so ein wunderschöner Herbsttag, das hat uns mal zu diesem Blätterregenfoto inspiriert


geile Idee! Sieht toll aus!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2014)

Danke! Wir haben im Hintergrund auch extra noch eine kleine Atombombe gezündet... jedenfalls sieht es auf dem Foto so aus


----------



## Mausoline (2. November 2014)

Das war ein herrlicher Tag    Genuss pur 

leider keine so gute Fernsicht



Blick bis kurz vor die franz. Grenze



Unweit der Massen ein schönes ruhiges Fleckchen



höchster Punkt



super Herbstfarben



ein letzter Blick Richtung Westen


----------



## Chrige (22. November 2014)

Heute früh aufgestanden und vom 3.Stockwerk nicht einmal den Boden durch den dicken Nebel gesehen. Also entschied ich mich für eine Biketour auf unseren Hausberg. Ich wusste, es könnte hart werden, da meine Kondition eigentlich noch nicht für soviel reicht. Meine Stimmung war auch nicht so rosig, als ich schnaufend durch den Nebel fuhr und jede leiseste Erhebung einen Krampf war. Aber kaum war ich aus der Sonne war mir meine Kondition ziemlich egal und ich genoss das schöne Wetter und die Natur:










Zuoberst angekommen dann eine wunderschöne Aussicht aufs Nebelmeer. Die Temperatur war auch ca 5 Grad wärmer als unter dem Nebel, so dass ich mich auf einen Holzstamm setzte und etwas Sonne tankte. Am schwierigsten war es, die Motivation zu finden, wieder in die Nebelsuppe runterzufahren...




Und seit ich wieder zuhause bin, erhole ich mich auf dem Sofa von den Strapazen...


----------



## Silvermoon (23. November 2014)

Gestern bei diesem herrlichen Spätherbstwetter mal wieder was länger unterwegs gewesen...





... und den Sonnenuntergang genießen dürfen 





Und dann wurde es auch schon schnell duster


----------



## Mausoline (23. November 2014)

Nebelflucht  leider nur zu Fuß, weil Erkältung sich breit machen will, aber ne Stelle an der man immer wieder vorbeifährt, siehe Post 506


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Dezember 2014)

Habe gerade mal wieder meine sentimentalen Minuten: Das letzte Foto, ein Gopro-Schnappschuss, von mir und meinem Liebsten gemeinsam auf unserer letzten großen Tour 2013.
Ich vermisse es so sehr, ihm hinterherzufahren


----------



## Mausoline (28. Dezember 2014)

Grenzübertritt  
von da



nach da




und wieder zurück

ziemlich rosa unser Schnee  aufm Handy war noch Sonnenuntergang eingestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (28. Dezember 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> aufm Handy war noch Sonnenuntergang eingestellt


Und ich dachte du hast Sehnsucht nach "pink"


----------



## Silvermoon (28. Dezember 2014)

*Winterwonderland*



​


----------



## Mausoline (28. Dezember 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Und ich dachte du hast Sehnsucht nach "pink"



Muss ja nicht jeder wissen, an was ich so immer denk


----------



## Sleyvas (28. Dezember 2014)

Wenig Action, deswegen heute mal als Tourenimpressionen:


----------



## Mausoline (30. Dezember 2014)

Schneeschuh hat was


----------



## Bettina (30. Dezember 2014)

@Mausoline : da habt ihr deutlich mehr Schnee als wir.
Ich war heute mit zwei Fatbikerinnen unterwegs.... da kam ich mir sehr schlank vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (30. Dezember 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> @Mausoline : da habt ihr deutlich mehr Schnee als wir.
> Ich war heute mit zwei Fatbikerinnen unterwegs.... da kam ich mir sehr schlank vor
> Anhang anzeigen 346427 Anhang anzeigen 346428



Bikebetti, gegen die pinkfarbenen Reifen kann Dein Leuchethelm trotzdem nicht anstinken. 



Fätte Absackertour?


----------



## Bikebetti (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo





so einfach kommst du uns nicht davon ; so mager siehst du mit dem Fatbike auch nicht aus !!!!
War ne super Tour ,im Rheingau ,vielen Dank für die nette Begleitung .Hat Spaß gemacht trotz der kleinen Stürze........... zwischendurch !!!!!!LG Bikebetti


----------



## murmel04 (30. Dezember 2014)

K


----------



## murmel04 (30. Dezember 2014)

Kann ich euch dass weiße Zeug schicken, hier ist soviel da geht so gut wie nix


----------



## Bettina (30. Dezember 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Kann ich euch dass weiße Zeug schicken, hier ist soviel da geht so gut wie nix


Dein Auto kommt aber gut damit zurecht!
@Bikebetti: Vor allem hat das Fatty von Pinkiwinki mit seinen Reifen voll gut zu meinen Socken gepaßt!


----------



## Bikebetti (30. Dezember 2014)

@lucie
Na,neidisch oder was? Wir hatten einen super Tag ,die Sonne war so grell wie @Pinkiwinki s Rad und mein Rad , ist ja wohl klar ,oder ? Okay , mein Helm passt nur bedingt zu der krassen Farbe vom one one ,
Schade ,dass wir nicht zusammen fahren können ,zumindest nicht so spontan LG Bikebetti


----------



## Bikebetti (30. Dezember 2014)

@Bettina





Hier die Antwort auf die "passenden "  Socken LG Bikebetti


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2014)

Hier gab es doch ein paar Spinnen-Liebhaberinnen? 
Ich finde diese Viecher (und vor allem ihr kunstvolles trichterförmiges Netz) immer wieder klasse! Kanaren-Erinnerungen 
Alle Arachnophobiker(innen) bitte jetzt schnell wegklicken ...


.




.





.





.












.









...


----------



## Mausoline (31. Dezember 2014)

Die sieht ziemlich südlich aus 

@Fättis - eure Farbkombis sind schon sehr gewagt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Dezember 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Hier gab es doch ein paar Spinnen-Liebhaberinnen?
> Ich finde diese Viecher (und vor allem ihr kunstvolles trichterförmiges Netz) immer wieder klasse! Kanaren-Erinnerungen
> Alle Arachnophobiker(innen) bitte jetzt schnell wegklicken ...
> 
> ...



Na die hat ja wohl fette Beute gemacht!

@ Bikebetti: Die rosa Reifen sind ja wirklich gewagt. Wird man da nicht blind, wenn die Sonne scheint? Gut für graues Wetter, geht man nicht verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (31. Dezember 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Hier gab es doch ein paar Spinnen-Liebhaberinnen?
> Ich finde diese Viecher (und vor allem ihr kunstvolles trichterförmiges Netz) immer wieder klasse! Kanaren-Erinnerungen
> Alle Arachnophobiker(innen) bitte jetzt schnell wegklicken ...


 eines meiner lieblings tiere!


----------



## mtbbee (1. Januar 2015)

Bevor das grosse Tauen beginnt, waren wir heute im Alpenvorland auf für uns ungewohnte Art unterwegs: Bretter schieben  ... einfach langwelig  wenn die tolle Aussicht nicht wäre


----------



## Melly82 (2. Januar 2015)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> *Ohne Worte! *
> 
> Das grenzt an *bodenlosen Leichtsinn und Hirnlosigkeit*, wenn andere meinen so handeln zu müssen, um Bikern die Weiterfahrt zu verwehren! Traurig, aber wahr....
> Hier wurde ganz gezielt in Kauf genommen, dass sich jemand verletzen könnte
> ...




ist es nicht generell normal das in einem wald äste liegen? ich mein man fährt in einem wald! und wenn man in einem naturbelassenen wald fährt- wenn man wie ja immer so schön betont wird die natur so liebt- dann soll sowas schon mal vorkommen


----------



## lucie (2. Januar 2015)

Melly82 schrieb:


> ist es nicht generell normal das in einem wald äste liegen? ich mein man fährt in einem wald! und wenn man in einem naturbelassenen wald fährt- wenn man wie ja immer so schön betont wird die natur so liebt- dann soll sowas schon mal vorkommen



Allein darum ging es der Posterin nicht. Sie wollte generell damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es in der Vergangenheit doch gehäuft vorgekommen ist, dass Äste nicht einfach so unwillkürlich vom Baum plumsen und damit ganz normal dem natürlichen Recycling ausgeliefert sind, sondern dass sie sich ganz bewusst in einem geordneten Muster direkt auf Wege legen, um diesen für diverse Freizeitsportler schwerer zugänglich zu machen - wahrscheinlich mutierte Äste. 
In manchen Regionen Deutschlands gehen unterdessen sogar Nägel eine ganz natürliche Symbiose mit sich auf Wegen befindlichen Baumwurzeln ein. Drähte wachsen, baumverbindend, über Waldpfade - gaaanz natürlich versteht sich. 

Bin ganz Deiner Meinung, das kann in einem naturbelassenem Wald schon mal vorkommen.


----------



## Blossom7207 (2. Januar 2015)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> @Bettina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sagt meinem Kerl nicht, dass ich das geschrieben hab, aber ( obwohl ich bisher Fatties eher hässlich fand) ich finde eure Bikes echt genial! 
Freu mich schon auf weitere Fotos im Einsatz.


----------



## Bikebetti (3. Januar 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ Bikebetti: Die rosa Reifen sind ja wirklich gewagt. Wird man da nicht blind, wenn die Sonne scheint? Gut für graues Wetter, geht man nicht verloren


Die Fette Barbie mit den rosa Reifen gehört @Pinkiwinki , und die hat auch eine rosa Brille.Ich habe nur den leucht orangenen Rahmen.

@Blossom7207 die Fatty's fahren auch genial.
LG Bikebetti


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Januar 2015)

noch vor 2 Tagen auf La Palma:


----------



## Principiante (15. Januar 2015)

Echt schön!


----------



## Blossom7207 (15. Januar 2015)

*seufz*
 Und zwar ein sehr sehnsüchtiges *seufz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (22. Januar 2015)

Winter ist auch schön.
Nachdem ich hier immer mal wieder mitlese und mitgucke, auch mal ein Bild von mir. Verschneite, aber fahrbare Trails gab's übrigens auch☺


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. Januar 2015)

Ein paar Bildchen von dieser Woche im Engadin


----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2015)

Ah, jetzt weiß ich, warum du die ganze Zeit offline warst 
Schöne Winterimpressionen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Januar 2015)

ja ‚


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Januar 2015)

Danke, Dank 1/2 Meter Neuschnee am ersten Tag und dann gutem Wetter und nicht zu kalt war es perfekt!


----------



## Principiante (24. Januar 2015)

super schön!!!! 

Ich fahr am Freitag für eine Woche nach Saalbach Hinterglemm und freu mich auch schon!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (24. Januar 2015)

Schneggli, ihr habt uns wohl die Sonne geklaut. Sehr schöne Fotos!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Januar 2015)

Principiante - viel Spaß, Schnee ist schön!!
In Kitzbühl heute Sch...wetter, in St. Moritz blauer Himmel.... jaja, Graubünden...

Chrige: Es gab für die Höhe (Dorf auf 1.650, Berg bis 3.000) wenig Schnee, aber der viele Neuschnee am 1. Tag hat´s voll gebracht. bei unserer Abfahrt sah man schon wieder viel Gras auf den Südhängen.
Ach ja, schöner Titel auf Seite 3 heute in unserer Tageszeitung: "Schweizer allein zu Hause"


----------



## MissQuax (25. Januar 2015)

Gestern Abend ....



 

Nicht besonders viel Schnee, aber es war toll: Frau Holle hatte die nächtliche Landschaft mit dem Mäntelchen der Lautlosigkeit und Reinheit bedeckt und im Licht der LED-Lampen (Helm + Lenker) zogen die Schneeflocken wie an Ketten aufgereihte glitzernde "Diamanten" vorbei - einfach traumhaft!


----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2015)

Na super und bei uns nur Matsche 

Wunderschön Schneggle, aber das wars wohl dieses Jahr mit der Schwyz  
denen wirds den Restwinter und im Sommer nochganz schön langweilig werden

Ich hab noch ein Skiwochenende im Wilden Kaiser vor mir, das ist eindeutig günstiger und Hütten hats genug


----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. Januar 2015)

Wilder Kaiser ist auch schön.

Leitartikel gestern in unserer Tageszeitung: "Schweizer allein zu Hause"


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Januar 2015)

mein neuer Freund


----------



## Principiante (26. Januar 2015)

...bestimmt ein ganz frecher!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Januar 2015)

im Gegenteil! Erst hat er sich nicht getraut, es hat viele Brotkrümel und Zureden gebraucht bis er zutraulicher wurde  Am Ende hat er dann Taschentücher aus dem Rucksack stibitzt


----------



## Schwimmer (26. Januar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> im Gegenteil! Erst hat er sich nicht getraut, es hat viele Brotkrümel und Zureden gebraucht bis er zutraulicher wurde  Am Ende hat er dann Taschentücher aus dem Rucksack stibitzt



Männer sind scheue Wesen.


----------



## sommerfrische (26. Januar 2015)

Skiurlaub geht grad nicht, im Alpenvorland hat es aber auch schon ganz hübsch geschneit. Hab heute freigenommen, um das Wetter zu nutzen, und eine hübsche Pulverrunde gedreht. Wie das geglitzert hat in der Sonne...*freu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> im Gegenteil! Erst hat er sich nicht getraut, es hat viele Brotkrümel und Zureden gebraucht bis er zutraulicher wurde  Am Ende hat er dann Taschentücher aus dem Rucksack stibitzt



ob's derselbe war, mit dem ich damals auch mein Mittagssandwich geteilt habe?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Januar 2015)

na ganz bestimmt! Der Schlawiner!


----------



## sommerfrische (31. Januar 2015)

Heute waren die Bedingungen richtig knifflig. Der Neuschnee der letzten Tage ist wunderschön, das Wetter war genial - aber wo niemand gegangen oder mit dem Bulldog gefahren war, war's - durch den Schnee - mit dem Radel unfahrbar. Deshalb nach schmalen Pfaden durch die Winterlandschaft gesucht - und gefunden! ☺


----------



## Mausoline (2. Februar 2015)

Ich bin jetzt noch hin und weg..... 
Schatzi und ich haben ne Wiedereinsteigerskitour für ihn in meiner alten Heimat für heute geplant und hatten super Verhältnisse, wie seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr.

Anfangs aufm ungewalzten Skihang hoch



dann aufm Waldweg nach oben



als Abschlußfahrt meinen alten Hang im super super Tiefschnee runter



von unten sieht der sowas von flach aus, dabei kommt die Pistenwalze nicht hoch




sooo scheeee wars


----------



## bikebecker (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo
Auf dem Waldspielplatz
















Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Mausoline (9. Februar 2015)

Skifoarn im Wilden Kaiser


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Februar 2015)

Skifoarn mit Blick auf den Wilden Kaiser   

(Man beachte das Schild am Baum)


----------



## Mausoline (9. Februar 2015)

Du hast natürlich recht 

nennen tut sichs so
http://www.skiwelt.at/de/orte/westendorf.html

und...    Winter wie Sommer Top Gebiet, auch zum Biken, gell Pfadi


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Februar 2015)

ich war Samstag dort auf den Pisten unterwegs, und Du? 

Ja taugt das im Sommer? Gut zu wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2015)




----------



## Mausoline (10. Februar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich war Samstag dort auf den Pisten unterwegs, und Du?
> 
> Ja taugt das im Sommer? Gut zu wissen!



Auf der Seite waren wir auch am Samstag 
am Sonntag war Westendorf dran

Im Sommer wird im Kaiser geklettert, sonst super Wandergebiet, tolle Hütten.
Wir haben 2011 unseren AX gestartet und sind übers Stangenjoch zum Wildkogel. Mit unserer DAV-Gruppe machen wir im Frühsommer immer einfache Hüttenbiketouren. Zum Trailen bin ich dort noch nicht dazu gekommen, es soll aber Möglichkeiten geben  hab ich gehört. Pfadfinderin kennt sich auch aus.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2015)

Seit Wochen mal wieder aufm Bike und ne ge... Abendsonnenkurzrunde gedreht 







gestern mal die Schneehöhen auf 650m getestet, leider nur zu Fuß.....es hat noch 



und der Himmel brannte


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Februar 2015)

War auch mal wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs, allerdings ganz woanders, als Winterallergikerin


----------



## Principiante (15. Februar 2015)

ohhh Thailand???


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Februar 2015)

Nein, Philippinen (Moalboal)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2015)

Bist du die Brücke gefahren


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Februar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bist du die Brücke gefahren


Böse Frage


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2015)

Das müßt ihr mitgenießen  Schneeschuhtour überm Nebelmeer, Baden ist versunken

Blick zur Hornisgrinde



Blick Richtung Baden-Baden, Rheintal 



nochmal Richtung Schwarzwaldhochstraße



Beweis Schneeschuhe



etwas später aufm Rückweg, Westweg



Sonnenuntergang überm Meer



und noch ein letztes




Diese Bilder mit soviel Licht und Strahlen sind ganz besonders für @swe68 und @Schranzi85


----------



## swe68 (16. Februar 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Principiante (17. Februar 2015)

Top! Ich bin so neidisch! Warum will mein Mann bloß nicht aus Berlin wegziehen... grummel...
Ihr habt es echt gut, Berge, Schnee... seufz.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Februar 2015)

Ja Mausi, die Bilder sind wirklich schön, sogar für Winterallergiker.


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2015)

tolle Stimmungsbilder


----------



## Principiante (17. Februar 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Nein, Philippinen (Moalboal)


Super! gefällt mir, genau mein Ding. So sieht es in Thailand auch aus. Wie sind da so die Preise?


----------



## Mausoline (17. Februar 2015)

Grade als Winterallergiker mußt du bei unten Nebelsuppe rauf aufn Berg, sonst wirste ja kirre.
Und wenn du zu bestimmten Zeiten gehst ist auch sonst kaum mehr einer unterwegs  und die Stimmung um so besser.
...aber die Sonne soll in den nächsten Tagen auch unten wieder durchkommen

Ich hab mal über 10 Jahre oben auf 750m gewohnt hier in der Gegend. Nach Weihnachten war die Wetterlage meist für ein paar Tage so, dass man frühmorgens für 1-2 Stunden die Alpen um den Säntis rum sehen konnte, sonst ging der Blick immer bis zur schwäbischen Alb. Aber das Beste war, ich war ganz oben und konnte auf alles runtergucken, das hat was


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Februar 2015)

nachdem ich die Hundeschlittenfahrt 2014 zweimal absagen musste und der Beschenkte sie nicht mehr erleben durfte, habe ich sie gestern endlich zusammen mit meiner Schwester und meinem Patenkind nachgeholt!
Es war ein wunderschöner Abend im Allgäu mit superlieben kuscheligen verschmusten Hunden, 10 Stück an der Zahl und jeder mit seinem eigenen speziellen Charakter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Februar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> nachdem ich die Hundeschlittenfahrt 2014 zweimal absagen musste und der Beschenkte sie nicht mehr erleben durfte, habe ich sie gestern endlich zusammen mit meiner Schwester und meinem Patenkind nachgeholt!
> Es war ein wunderschöner Abend im Allgäu mit superlieben kuscheligen verschmusten Hunden, 10 Stück an der Zahl und jeder mit seinem eigenen speziellen Charakter!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361099 Anhang anzeigen 361100 Anhang anzeigen 361102 Anhang anzeigen 361104


Ich bin neidisch  wollte ich auch schon immer mal machen ,bin ein totaler Hundefan 
Super dass ihr auch so tolles Wetter hattet!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Februar 2015)

Toll, so was wäre auch mein Traum! Vielleicht sollte ich mir auch mal so etwas zum Geburtstag wünschen! 
Ein Bekannter hat so was mal in Finnland gemacht über mehrere Tage.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (19. Februar 2015)

Bekannte von mir haben eine Zucht für Schlittenhunde und in meiner Heimat wird auch 1x jährlich ein Rennen veranstaltet....

Das ist richtig Klasse, die freuen sich sowas von wenn sie endlich loslegen können und immer die Frage ob denen nicht kalt ist wenn sie sich in den Schnee legen  Nein... das ist Wohlfühlzone 

Sehr interessant wie sie auch die Hunde auswählen, sollte man sich mal erklären lassen...definitiv toll sowas, bin ich auch neidisch!

Mfg Dirk


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Februar 2015)

ja, das war wirklich interessant so viel über die Hunde und das Drumherum zu erfahren! Tolle Tiere mit so viel Power!


----------



## Principiante (20. Februar 2015)

...anstrengend


----------



## Mausoline (20. Februar 2015)

Hast du extra die Bäumchen umgeknickt, damit du mehr Sonne abbekommst


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Februar 2015)

Logisch! Wir Mountainbiker sin d doch bekannt dafür, dass wir der Natur gegenüber rücksichtslos sind, wenn es um unsere eigenen Interessen geht 

Das Bild macht neidisch! Waarum war ich heut den ganzen Tag drinnen??


----------



## Principiante (20. Februar 2015)

Ne, die "Forsten" da mal wieder...
Ich habe diese komische Liege da auch noch nie vorher gesehen. Passt aber


----------



## mtbbee (21. Februar 2015)

Damit Ihr Nordlichter mal seht, wie gut es Euch geht, ein paar Bilder von unser heutigen Tour: im Wald kein Durchkommen, nichtmal mit den Dicken, also die Hardtails entstaubt und altbekannte Rennradstrecken abgefahren ... allerdings merkte ich je länger die Strecke wurde, wie man doch so über den Winter einrostet - Anstige waren teils recht zäh, aber trotzdem eine gelungene Tour. Wird noch recht lange dauern bis der Schnee weg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Februar 2015)

ist das da oben am Samer Berg?


----------



## mtbbee (21. Februar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ist das da oben am Samer Berg?


nein, ist südlich von Münsing Richtung Eurasberg nennt sich "Fürstegernberg"


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Februar 2015)

oh, diese kleinen Kapellen stehen aber auch einfach überall herum und sehen alle gleich aus


----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2015)

Bei uns ist auch so ab ca. 600/700m noch geschlossene Schneedecke und an den schattigen Stellen noch ziemlich hoch.
Und im Wald wird entweder geforstet oder es ist matschig oder eisig, da nehm ich grad lieber noch die alten Langlauflatten.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Februar 2015)

In den Bergen ist es über 1000m weicher und sulziger als auf 700m. Bei uns auf knapp 600m hat es auch noch geschlossene Schneedecke bzw. ist es gefroren. Im Moment sogar echt hinterfotzig, weil es mittags taut und dann eine tolle flächendeckende Eisschicht gibt, sobald die Sonne wieder weg ist.


----------



## lucie (25. Februar 2015)

Es wird wieder bunt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (7. März 2015)

Ein letztes Mal  





aufm Schnee ists grad eindeutig schöner als aufm Matsch


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2015)

... heute mal wieder in der alten Heimat unterwegs gewesen - Traumwetter und Traumtrails


----------



## HiFi XS (8. März 2015)

Das war heute ganz schon im Grunewald






In der Woche im Planterwald musste ich leider feststellen, dass der grosse Baumschlacht dort angekommen ist und leider auch viele, schöne, alte Bäume zum Baumstrunk geworden sind  So will keiner Stumpjumpen....

Die beste Wege sind da jetzt auch zu nichte gemacht worden   Und dann auf dem Rückweg habe ich das hier am Club der Visionäre gesehen - das Schicksal der Bäume:


----------



## Mausoline (8. März 2015)

China braucht Holz.
Dafür werden die Stämme auf Containerlänge gesägt.
China liefert uns die giftigen Plastiksachen und sie nehmen dafür unser gutes Holz mit.


----------



## Lenka K. (10. März 2015)

Passend zur Jahreszeit:


 


 

Grüsse an Mausoline! 

Lenka K.


----------



## Mausoline (10. März 2015)

Oh Mann ich will auch nochmal 

wo? Skitour?


----------



## Lenka K. (11. März 2015)

Rätikon/Lindauer Hütte, Abfahrt vom Grossen Drusenfluh/Dri Türme.

Und ja, Skitour, das Abfahrtsvergnügen muss sich frau verdienen . Ist wie beim Biken ...

Lenka K.


----------



## HiFi XS (11. März 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> China braucht Holz.
> Dafür werden die Stämme auf Containerlänge gesägt.
> China liefert uns die giftigen Plastiksachen und sie nehmen dafür unser gutes Holz mit.


 
Aber Deutschland exportiert weit mehr als Holz...  Bayer, BASF schau mal nach was die alles exportieren... 
Aber echt es wundert mich, dass Holz aus Deutschland bis noch China exportiert wird. Sind da nicht andere Länder die geografisch näher dran sind und viel mehr exportieren können? Wie auch immer - das ist echt schade um die grosse Bäume.


----------



## Mausoline (11. März 2015)

...die machen halt die Container voll für die Rückfahrt nach China, mit denen Sie vorher die Plastiksachen hergeschifft haben.
Das kommt dann recht billig. Manche Bundesländer sind richtig dick drin, ich meine z.B. Hessen war/ist auch groß dabei


----------



## Mausoline (11. März 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Rätikon/Lindauer Hütte, Abfahrt vom Grossen Drusenfluh/Dri Türme.
> 
> Und ja, Skitour, das Abfahrtsvergnügen muss sich frau verdienen . Ist wie beim Biken ...
> 
> Lenka K.



Lindauer Hütte  kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Da hatten wir letztes Jahr einen Übergang im Auge bei unseren Anfangsplanungen für unseren AX. Ist dann ganz anders gekommen, aber ich habs immer noch im Kopf 

Auf dem Foto siehts ja nicht so gefährlich aus, wie ist das allgemein dort? schöne Touren? nicht so lawinengefährlich  bin ein Schisser

Vielleicht schaffen wirs im April noch zu ner Firntour 

Fällt mir grad ein, ich glaub Klettern kann man da auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (13. März 2015)

Ich habs nochmal getan  






aber das war jetzt wirklich das letzte Mal...........Langlauf..........für diese Saison


----------



## RedWitch82 (15. März 2015)

Kleine Tour von gestern an den Hometrails. Ich hatte das Bergamont geliehen bekommen, da mein Hardtail verkauft ist und das Propain wohl erst nächste Woche hier eintrudelt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. März 2015)

Habe mir heute Mittag wieder mal die Trails im Wäldchen um die Ecke vorgenommen und bei der Gelegenheit geschaut, wie weit der Bärlauch ist.

Ergebnis: Bärlauch ist da. Und da er es gerne feucht und schattig mag, sah das Rad auch entsprechend aus:


 
Noch etwas auf den Trails liegendes Totholz weggeräumt und bei dieser Gelegenheit dieses hier entdeckt:


 
Und weil es so niedlich war, gleich noch einmal:


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. März 2015)

oooh das sieht genauso aus wie der kleine nette Trail von meinem alten Heimweg aus dem Büro... bei Offenbach

aber ist es bestimmt nicht


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. März 2015)

Nee, ist im Bad Vilbeler Wäldchen. Nähe Fertighausausstellung. Da es am Hang runterwärts nach Bad Vilbel liegt, kann bzw. muss man auch Höhenmeter fahren. Ist ein ganz nettes Trainingsgebiet, wenn man mal nicht viel Zeit hat. Und es hat auch einen kleinen illegalen "Bikepark" von ein paar Dirtbikern.


----------



## scylla (17. März 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ergebnis: Bärlauch ist da.



Ui, dann muss ich mal die Augen offen halten, ob hier auch so ein Fleckchen zu finden ist. Lecker


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. März 2015)

Jepp. Zuchini-Kartoffelsuppe, schön püriert, dann viel kleingeschnittener Bärlauch drin, da kann ich mich reinlegen.
Selbstgemachtes Bärlauchpesto dto., aber da pienzt Schatzi ein wenig, wg. dem Fuchsbandwurm, weil roh. Wenn ich mir überlege, was wir als Kinder so alles direkt im Wald gefuttert haben. Ich esse immer noch Blaubeeren, Erdbeeren, Himbeeren, usw. direkt vor Ort.


----------



## Mausoline (17. März 2015)

Dann müßt ich auch schon aufgefressen sein.
Ich hab letztes Jahr ein Büschel Bärlauch im Garten verbuddelt, aber da is noch nix da


----------



## Lenka K. (17. März 2015)

Fuchsbandwurmphobie ist toll, so bleiben die Blaubeeren für die furchtlosen übrig! 
Hab jedenfalls im Bayerwald gemerkt, dass entlang der Wanderwege nicht mehr alles so kahlgefressen wird wie früher ...

Übrigens, so weit ich weiss, reicht ein Abwaschen der Früchte/Blätter, es geht um Anhaftungen an der Oberfläche.

Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedWitch82 (22. März 2015)

Heute die erste Tour mit neuem Bike. Ein Traum, auch wenn ich mich an das ein oder andere noch gewöhnen muss.

4 Fichten


 


 
Mir fällt gerade auf, dass es in echt nicht ganz so nach Joghurtbecher aussieht wie auf dem Foto...


----------



## niceann (3. April 2015)

Frühjahrs-Sonnen-Tour am Karfreitag, bei blauem Himmel und Sonne Pur (ganz anders als vorhergesagt) ....









... ich hatte meine Spass.


----------



## wintergriller (9. April 2015)

Diese schattenhafte Gestalt hat mich heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit begleitet


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. April 2015)

Sehr freundlich


----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2015)

Zur Zeit ists richtig genial im Wald.  Es ist alles noch so licht  so viele schöne Dinge kann man entdecken 
Heut durch den Märchenwald gefahren


----------



## Chrige (24. April 2015)

Tolle Tour gestern mit Fantasmina im Tessin. Ist schon schön zu sehen, dass es langsam mit meiner Form nach meinem Unfall wieder aufwärts geht. Tolles Wetter und tolle Trails. Das eine oder andere mal stieg ich an Stellen ab, wo ich letztes Jahr noch gefahren bin. Aber auch das kommt wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. April 2015)

Ihr habt es echt gut, bei uns liegt oberhalb von 1000m teilweise noch ganz schön viel Schnee, da ist noch nichts mit  Trails!


----------



## sommerfrische (29. April 2015)

Endlich, endlich geht wieder was in den Bergen!

Heute südseitig unterwegs gewesen und nur gaaanz wenig Schnee gesehen. Stattdessen trockene Frühlingstrails, und Wanderer waren auch nur wenige unterwegs.


----------



## niceann (1. Mai 2015)

Von der letzten Feierabendrunde ....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Mai 2015)

Das ist zwar jetzt schon etwas her, aber es hat trotzdem sehr schön ausgeschaut!


----------



## Mausoline (9. Mai 2015)

Das scheint wirklich schon ein paar Tage her zu sein 

hier welche von gestern, eine perfekte Trailtour mit richtig gut Höhenmetern und Eisdiele


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Mai 2015)

Das sieht fast aus wie der Fernpasstrail, der endet zum Schluß im Schloss Fernstein. Kennst du, oder?
Meine Bilder sind von Ostern, als die Nächte noch kalt waren. Bei uns hätte man letzte Woche noch solche Fotos machen können.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Mai 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das sieht fast aus wie der Fernpasstrail, der endet zum Schluß im Schloss Fernstein. Kennst du, oder?....



Oh ja, danach sind wir aufs Dirstentrittkreuz hochgefahren äh geschoben, aber oben wars schön und´s runterfahren auch 

Ich war heut oben auf fast 1000m, definitiv nix kaltes mehr 
aber unten viel und saugutes Wasser


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Mai 2015)

Wasser ist doch immer wieder hübsch... 
Ja, Dirstentrittkreuz ist raufzu ätzend, hab ich mal als Tagestour gemacht. Leider fing´s dann bei der Abfahrt zu regnen an, da werden die Steine dann etwas rutschig. Nagelfluh halt... War aber trotzdem nett.
Bei uns war´s am Sonntag oben (1350m) ohne Sonne schweinekalt, ich weiß garnicht, wieviele Lagen ich an hatte und die langen Handschuhe hab ich auch schmerzlich vermisst.


----------



## Mausoline (12. Mai 2015)

Gehört das zur Nagelfluhrunde?


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Mai 2015)

Mai-Tour.

Alles grün....






alles fließt...









alles blüht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Mai 2015)

Na wo wars  ?


----------



## lucie (16. Mai 2015)

Keine Ahnung... 

Was gab's denn zu essen?
Saumagen, Saumagen mit Brot, Saumagen mit Sauerkraut...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Mai 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung...
> 
> Was gab's denn zu essen?
> Saumagen, Saumagen mit Brot, Saumagen mit Sauerkraut...


Nein wir haben auf dem hohe loog Haus gegessen und hatten es nur 40 km heim zum Abendessen 
Aber es War sehr schön und hat mit meinem fully unerwarteterweise noch mehr Spaß gemacht  auch wenn meine Begleitung etwas mit den höhenmetern zu kämpfen hatte


----------



## sommerfrische (20. Mai 2015)

Vor dem Großen Regen habe ich es noch zur Reintalangerhütte geschafft. 

Lieblich am Anfang.









Dann schroffer.



Die tolle Gumpe.




Der tolle Weg und ein Liegestuhl zur Belohnung.







Letzter Blick zurück


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Mai 2015)

erinnert mich daran dass ich diese Tour schon lange mal fahren wollte!


----------



## sommerfrische (21. Mai 2015)

Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich bin die Tour letztes und vorletztes Jahr auch schon gefahren, finde das letzte Stück vor der Hütte immer wieder anstrengend, aber die Landschaft atemberaubend schön


----------



## Tatü (22. Mai 2015)

Reintal ist einfach ein Klassiker


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (22. Mai 2015)

Da Ihr alle die Tour kennt, gibt es da irgendwo eine Beschreibung auf GPS-Tour-Info etc wo genau sie verläuft? Ich will dieses Jahr ein paar Tage in die Ehrwalder Ecke, da würde sich das auch anbieten


----------



## sommerfrische (25. Mai 2015)

Heute mal im Chiemgau unterwegs gewesen .... ein paar Trails gefunden.



von lieblich



bis ruppig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Mai 2015)

Riesenhütte, Doagalmtrail?


----------



## sommerfrische (26. Mai 2015)

Pfad gefunden, würde ich sagen 
Den Namen des Trails kenne ich aber gar nicht, habe oben aber nur den einen gesehen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube, du meinst den zur Kräuterwiese, nach dem Chiemseeblick links (Bikeverbostschild). Der Doaglalmtrail geht  eher unterhalt vom Feichteck runter, Ri. Doaglalm eben.


----------



## sommerfrische (26. Mai 2015)

Kann auch sein. Chiemgau ist nicht meine Ecke, deshalb kann ich Dir nicht sagen, welcher Trail oder welche Wiese das waren. Aber Du scheinst Dich in der Gegend ja supergut auszukennen.
Wenn Du Empfehlungen hast ....
gerne 

*wenn ich etwas Muße habe, guck ich mir mal die Karte an, wo die Doaglam ist...


----------



## sommerfrische (29. Mai 2015)

Endlich wieder Wetter! Eine Runde um den Säuling gedreht.

Am Plansee vorbei.



Neuschwanstein aus Ferne (!) gesehen.


Schöne, stille Hochebene


Trailspaß auf dem Schützensteig



Und kein Schnee mehr weit und breit


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (4. Juni 2015)

Auch das gute Wetter am Feiertag genutzt. 

Erst ne Runde biken bis zur Alm 





Und anschließend abkühlen 





Ich muss glaub nach nem Job in der Ecke schauen. 
Ist schöner hier als im Schwabenland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (4. Juni 2015)

Die Bilder sind sehr schön  
Aber im Ländle gibt es auch verdammt schöne Trails ( komme gerade von einer sehr entspannten Trailtour zurück )


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (4. Juni 2015)

Das schon. Aber mir fehlen immer mehr die Berge. 
Alb und Schwarzwald ist irgendwie nicht das Gleiche.


----------



## barbarissima (4. Juni 2015)

Hasr recht, die Berge bei uns dürften höher sein


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (4. Juni 2015)

Zwei hab ich noch


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Juni 2015)

sholzner schrieb:


> Zwei hab ich noch



Wo ist denn das?
Ist das im Karwendel?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (4. Juni 2015)

Nicht ganz. Ehrwald, war beim Seebensee.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (5. Juni 2015)

Blindseetrail. Den hatten wir ganz für uns alleine. Erst am See waren dann ein paar beim baden


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juni 2015)

nicht mein Lieblingstrail, aber sehr schöne Ecke da


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (5. Juni 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> nicht mein Lieblingstrail, aber sehr schöne Ecke da


Meiner wird es auch nicht werden. War mir teilweise zu ausgewaschen und zuviel Geröll. 
Bin bei sowas ein Angsthase


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juni 2015)

ja aus dem Grund mag ich ihn nicht so gern. Wenn man ihn öfters fährt, gewöhnt man sich aber etwas daran.
Die Aussicht dort ist aber ziemlich toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (6. Juni 2015)

Ein Ausschnitt von gestern im Pfälzerwald.
Schön wärs aber auch schön warm


----------



## sommerfrische (6. Juni 2015)

Kurzurlaub in den Dolomiten. Nicht (nur) zum Radfahren, aber DER Landschaft konnte ich nicht widerstehen.

1. Tag zum Mt Rite und Umgebung, der war quasi Hausberg.







Das erste Mal in diesem Jahr auf über 2000hm....
und runter auf floooowwwigen Trails.




2. Tag Schluderbach Rg Strudelkopf




Großes Kino...auch wenn die Gipfelzufahrt gesperrt war wegen Steinschlag.
Auf der anderen Seite des Bergs runter auf feinen Wegen




Wieder hoch... und nochmal runter auf flowigen Trails, gejagt vom herannahenden Regen (mein Speci war aber schneller)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Juni 2015)

Wir haben es uns am WE auch in Südtirol gut gehen lassen:





Nach der Stärkung haben wir es auch noch auf den Gipfel geschafft, bevor wir uns vom Gewitter ins Tal haben treiben lassen:





Heute eine chillige Tour in schöner Landschaft auf eine ganz nette Hütte:


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juni 2015)

meine Impression von heute früh, ca. 4:30


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (7. Juni 2015)

Schönes  Bild. 
Um diese Zeit lag ich allerdings noch im Bett


----------



## Mausoline (8. Juni 2015)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> .....2. Tag Schluderbach Rg Strudelkopf...
> Großes Kino...auch wenn die Gipfelzufahrt gesperrt war wegen Steinschlag.
> Auf der anderen Seite des Bergs runter auf feinen Wegen....



Wo bist du denn da runter? Richtung Schluderbach darf man nur Forstweg fahren...
und wo bist du nochmal hoch, auf der Kompasskarte seh ich auf den Wegen überall nur "Leitern", was hast du da nettes gefunden 

Das war aber ne schöne Ecke weg von deinem Urlaubsort gewesen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Juni 2015)

Neben der Plätzwiesenstraße gibt´s doch einen Wanderweg, der immer wieder die Straße kreuzt, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## sommerfrische (8. Juni 2015)

Ich bin von der Plätzwiese via Staller Alm auf einem sehr hübschen Trail runter zum Gasthof Brückele, dann auf einem Forstweg/Karrenweg von dort wieder hoch zur Plätzwiese. Runterzu gibt es einen Wanderweg/Trail, der immer wieder die Forststraße, kreuzt, auf der man zur Plätzwiese hochfährt. Wahrscheinlich genau das, was Pfadfinderin meint.

@Mausoline: Schluderbach war tatsächlich mein ´großer Ausflug´ während des Urlaubs


----------



## Mausoline (8. Juni 2015)

Nochmal "Kopf kratz" du bist den Wanderweg und nicht die Straße wieder hoch zur Plätzwiese und dann über Dürrensteinhütte den Wanderweg runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (8. Juni 2015)

Nochmal hoffentlich verständlich: Ich bin von Schluderbach die Forstraße hoch zur Dürrsteinhütte, dann auf Trail von der Plätzwiese zum Gasthof Brückele, dann auf teils Karren-, teils Forstweg zurück zur Plätzwiese (der Trail wäre raufzu zu größeren Teilen nicht fahrbar gewesen). Von der Dürrsteinhütte zurück nach Schluderbach auf dem Trail/Wanderweg, der mehrfahr die Forstraße kreuzt.


----------



## Mausoline (8. Juni 2015)

Ich dachte schon du bist den Trail hochgefahren, das wär oberhammer 
Weg nach Schluderbach hat mir auch gut gefallen, ist aber, glaub ich, verboten.


----------



## sommerfrische (8. Juni 2015)

@Pfadfinderin wo wart Ihr denn?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Juni 2015)

Wir waren in Gossensass, das ist ein super Ausgangspunkt für tolle Touren, gerade wenn man bereit ist, mal 1/2 Std. mit dem Auto zu fahren.


----------



## sommerfrische (9. Juni 2015)

Danke, schau ich mir mal an. Bin bei meinem Kurzurlaub ziemlich auf den Geschmack gekommen...


----------



## niceann (10. Juni 2015)

Sommerliche Feierabendrunde



mit viel Spaß auf teils flowigen



und steinigen schwäbischen Kalkgestein-Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (10. Juni 2015)

Der G7-Spuk ist vorbei, man kann also wieder nach Garmisch fahren. Auf der Reintalangerhütte war ich erst vor ein paar Wochen, aber ich finde die Landschaft dort so wunderschön, dass ich die Tour gleich nochmal gefahren bin...







Die Gumpe sieht immer wieder einladend aus, aber das Wasser war natürlich nadelspitzenkalt...



Solche Gebetsfähnchen finde ich an viele Orten ganz falsch, hier passen sie.


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (11. Juni 2015)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Der G7-Spuk ist vorbei, man kann also wieder nach Garmisch fahren. Auf der Reintalangerhütte war ich erst vor ein paar Wochen, aber ich finde die Landschaft dort so wunderschön, dass ich die Tour gleich nochmal gefahren bin...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394545
> Anhang anzeigen 394546
> ...



Traumhaft  Sieht ganz toll aus!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Juni 2015)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Der G7-Spuk ist vorbei, man kann also wieder nach Garmisch fahren. Auf der Reintalangerhütte war ich erst vor ein paar Wochen, aber ich finde die Landschaft dort so wunderschön, dass ich die Tour gleich nochmal gefahren bin...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394545
> Anhang anzeigen 394546
> ...




grr, das nächste Mal sagste aber Bescheid, dann komm ich mit


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Juni 2015)

Ich nehm Dich beim Wort


----------



## Martina H. (23. Juni 2015)

Beim Schieben bewundert


----------



## scylla (23. Juni 2015)

wo ist das denn?


----------



## Martina H. (23. Juni 2015)

Harz natürlich - superschöne Gegend - wunderbar geeignet Schiebetechnik (meine) und Fahrtechnik ( @lucie ) zu verfeinern


----------



## lucie (23. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> wo ist das denn?



Sehr nette Gegend im Ostharz, nicht so überlaufen und es gibt dort auch sehr nette Spitzkehren.


----------



## Mausoline (24. Juni 2015)

Sieht aus wie auf ner Insel, wie Urlaub


----------



## Martina H. (24. Juni 2015)

... war in Wirklichkeit noch viel schöner - meine Fotografierkünste sind nicht so berauschend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (27. Juni 2015)

Ich hab auch mal wieder was von heute 

















Wegblockaden gab es auch


----------



## black soul (28. Juni 2015)




----------



## Schwimmer (28. Juni 2015)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal wieder was von heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da iss dann auch mit Bunny hoppen schluss


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Juni 2015)

Vor ca. einer Woche auf dem Weg von Livigno nach Davos:





Er lief dannach sogar noch auf der Straße vorm Auto entlang, um dann in die Berge zu entschwinden.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (30. Juni 2015)

Ich hab ja gemeint heute ich muss unbedingt bei dem See vorbei. Musste das Bike ca ne Stunde hoch und wieder runter tragen und schieben. Aber dafür war die Aussicht dort oben genial 
















Weiter unten kam dann dieses Schild


----------



## sommerfrische (30. Juni 2015)

Wahnsinnig schön....


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juni 2015)

Gegenüber die Brenta und wo warst du?
Da hats ja noch massig Schnee


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (30. Juni 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gegenüber die Brenta und wo warst du?
> Da hats ja noch massig Schnee


Beim Lago Di Cornisello. Da ist oberhalb noch ein See, da musste ich halt etwas tragen um hoch zu kommen


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juni 2015)

Ja klar, dann bist du nicht so weit weg von Madonna und vom Bregn de lórs = Bärenpass gewesen.....schöön 
gegenüber halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (6. Juli 2015)

Gestern Schatten und frische Luft gesucht









Naturschutzgebiet - Fahren verboten





rauschendes Leseplätzchen gehabt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Juli 2015)

Sieht sehr idyllisch aus; und da fressen dich nicht die Stechmücken auf? Bei uns ist´s echt extrem...


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juli 2015)

keine Stechmücken aber Bremsen, an die hatte ich nicht gedacht 
bin so wies bis jetzt aussieht, aber gut davongekommen

Übrigens tolles Tal  bin ich immer wieder. Sollte in den 80ern ein Stausee mit über 70m hoher Staumauer als Kühlwasserspeicher werden


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2015)

Impressionen vom Ende einer Tour


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Juli 2015)

Da stimmt was nicht  
Spaß beiseite, ist Dir da Felgenband rausgerutscht, Reifen von der Felge gesprungen? Das Ventil steht aber noch gerade und der Schlauch guckt auch fröhlich prall raus 
Erst dachte ich schon Du fährst so ein Doppelschlauchsystem, aber scheint wohl eher das Felgenband zu sein und kein platter Latexschlauch


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2015)

Irgendwie alles und gar nichts davon.
Erst ist mir beim Uphill der Latexschlauch am Ventil geplatzt. Naja, kennen wir ja schon, tun die immer irgendwann. Beim Schlauchwechsel in brütender Hitze fiel uns auf, dass der Reifen viel zu leicht von der Felge geht und viel zu leicht wieder drauf. Nichts dabei gedacht. Keine 20m später... nanu, was blockiert denn da am Vorderrad? Reifen von der Felge gerutscht, Schlauch hängt raus. Luft abgelassen, alles penibel gerichtet, Pumpe gezückt... 5 Pumpenhübe später... nanu, Schlauch hängt schon wieder raus? Also nochmal Luft raus, alles richten... nanu, da ist der neugierige Schlauch ja schon wieder an der frischen Luft? Ob dem vielleicht einfach zu warm ist unter dem dicken (Reifen)Mantel? 
Nach 5 erfolglosen Versuchen, den renitenten Schlauch zurück an seinen Platz zu befördern: hmmm, der Reifen hat sich wohl - aus welchem Grund auch immer - plötzlich geweitet, also machen wir es ihm doch etwas enger, wir haben ja noch den geplatzten Latexschlauch. Also alten Schlauch in der immer noch brütenden Hitze mühsam mit dem Leatherman aufgeschnibbelt und mit 4 Händen und 4 Füßen zwischen Felge, Schlauch und Mantel gefriemelt. Pumpe gezückt, und ganz vorsichtig Luft drauf gegeben. Das kuriose Ergebnis:



Sieht nur kacke aus, aber immerhin es hält. Prima, also kann's ja weiter gehen.
Erst noch ganz vorsichtig, ja über keinen Stein fahren, und ja nicht schneller als 10 km/h, weil der Reifen ja wieder von der Felge springen könnte... in voller Fahrt... gaaanz blöde Vorstellung 
Später etwas mutiger, war ja bisher gutgegangen, ganz vorsichtig ein paar einfache Treppenstufen runter... der Reifen hält. Noch mutiger, schien ja immer noch zu halten, dann später noch eine etwas kniffligere Versetz-Übung mit direkter Steileinfahrt in eine Treppe... der Reifen hält immer noch.
Keine 15 Minuten später im Uphill... nanu, was blockiert denn da am Vorderrad? Und was macht der neugierige Schlauch schon wieder an der frischen Luft? Dem war wohl immer noch (schon wieder) zu heiß da unter seiner Decke 

Nachdem wir beim ersten Mal schon eine Stunde lang bei 40° gebastelt hatten, und das ganze nicht so recht gefruchtet hatte, hatten wir dann endgültig keine Lust mehr. Und ich war heilfroh, dass es mich nicht fröhlich an der letzten S4(?) Stelle zerfetzt hatte, sondern nur der Uphill ein wenig verkompliziert wurde. Letztendlich also Resignation in Form von einer Bergbesteigung mit geschultertem Rad auf kochend heißem Asphalt. Und die Frage, wer auf die blöde Idee kam, das Auto oben am Ende des Asphaltsträßchens abzustellen, anstatt einfach unten wie immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Juli 2015)

Die Rüschenoptik hat aber was


----------



## Schwimmer (6. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Impressionen vom Ende einer Tour
> Anhang anzeigen 402090



Mei, so ein Mist ... 
Da schauste sehr müde und genervt aus, ich glaube ich wäre irgendwann wie das Rumpelstiltzchen durch die Gegend gehüpft ... 
Du hasttest ja Deinen Pfadfinder dabei auch wenn er das mit dem Parken nicht zu Deiner Zufriedenheit gelöst hatte  
... oder warst vielleicht Du es   ?


----------



## Bettina (6. Juli 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Die Rüschenoptik hat aber was


Gibt's die auch in pink?


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2015)

ja, gibt's 




aber der türkise passt besser zu meiner Hose


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juli 2015)

Shit - Sachen gibt's...

Also ich mein den Defekt, nicht die Farbe


----------



## barbarissima (6. Juli 2015)

So was hab ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## Bettina (6. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ja, gibt's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo? Da kommt trotz vieler tubeless Räder der haben will Impuls


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Juli 2015)

kuriose Geschichte und ne gute Idee mit dem alten Schlauch!


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ich glaube ich wäre irgendwann wie das Rumpelstiltzchen durch die Gegend gehüpft ...



Bei den Temperaturen auch noch durch die Gegend hüpfen? Neee, lass mal, viel zu schweißtreibend 




Bettina schrieb:


> Wo? Da kommt trotz vieler tubeless Räder der haben will Impuls



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass man den Schlauch normalerweise nicht als Rüschenschmuck für die Felge benutzen sollte, sondern lieber unsichtbar im Reifen versteckt? 



barbarissima schrieb:


> So was hab ich noch nie gesehen



Ich schon . Damals war der Fehler allerdings an der Felge zu finden, es hatte etwas zivilere Temperaturen, ich musste nach unten statt nach oben, und wir haben die Geschichte so hinbekommen, dass ich das Rad wenigstens im flotten Laufschritt schieben konnte. Naja, fand ich damals auch nicht so lustig, aber diesmal war's aufgrund der äußeren "Umstände" noch etwas  nerviger.


----------



## niceann (6. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ja, gibt's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... Galgen Humor *daumenhoch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (12. Juli 2015)

Heut nach langer Zeit mal wieder in der Nähe der alten Heimat unterwegs 
Westweg mit Vogesenblick


----------



## sommerfrische (22. Juli 2015)

Es müssen nicht immer die spektakulären Runden sein... Nachdem ich wg einer Verletzung (ausgerechnet im Urlaub *argh) die Füße eine Woche stillhalten musste, durfte ich gestern wieder auf's Rad. Und die altbekannten Runde war plötzlich wieder was Besonderes.



Bin über die besch.... Wiese gefahren, auf der ich je geradelt bin (Kuhfladenslalom), deshalb habe ich zwei der 'Übeltäter' fotografiert.


Ein paar Trails (und 2 Seen) waren auch dabei, aber da vergesse ich (fast) immer zu fotografieren.


----------



## Mausoline (24. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bettina (24. Juli 2015)

@Mausoline Uii, der hat aber einen schönen Vorgarten!


----------



## Mausoline (24. Juli 2015)

Oh ja, es gab gigantische Alpenblumenwiesen, hab nur nicht immer den Foto dabei gehabt.


----------



## wildbiker (25. Juli 2015)

Paar Tage saalbach...Z-line, milka line, hacklbergtrail, panoramaline...War geil...


----------



## Mausoline (26. Juli 2015)

Noch was vom Superwetter

Raubtierfütterung




Abendstimmung


----------



## Martina H. (26. Juli 2015)

... eigentlich fing der Tag ja ganz entspannt an:


 

... wurde dann aber zunehmend unentspannt, viele umgeschmissene Bäume



 

und von Wildschweinen und nächtlichem Gewitterguss aufgeweichte, lehmige, schwere, klebrige Forstwege



 

für die wir aber immer wieder mit schönen Ausblicken entschädigt wurden



 

 

obwohl - war die Anstrengung für uns doch zuviel, oder was stimmt hier nicht?



 

naja, schlussendlich haben wir unser Feriendomizil gefunden 



 

und ein bisschen merkwürdig sind sie schon, die Kyffhäuser...



 

oder??


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Juli 2015)

Hattet ihr euch angekündigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (28. Juli 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> und ein bisschen merkwürdig sind sie schon, die Kyffhäuser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Gestohlen' für Funny Pics & Videos, mit Rückverlinkung
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/funny-pics-videos-teil-3.495660/page-761#post-13122676
und der Bitte dir die "Likes" zu geben


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juli 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hattet ihr euch angekündigt?



nene - die hatten schon vorher Angst 



4mate schrieb:


> 'Gestohlen' für ...



Soso, Du stiehlst also Fotos


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Juli 2015)

Stilfser Joch...


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Juli 2015)

Sabber, Neid....


----------



## sommerfrische (29. Juli 2015)

Ausgedehnte Runde durchs Fünfseenland...






mit ein paar netten Überraschungen.


----------



## sommerfrische (1. August 2015)

Karwendelrunde

Kurbeln zum Hochalmsattel 


Runter in den Ahornboden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auffahrt zur Falkenhütte




Kurz spannend



...und wunderschön 






Zum Schluss die obligatorische Bachquerung



Uff, viele Fotos sind das geworden. Karwendel ist eine meiner Lieblingslandschaften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Digitalia (1. August 2015)

@sommerfrische:  Der Holzsteg durchs Moor, wo befindet sich der?

Danke!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. August 2015)

Nachdem ich letzte Woche in der Fränkischen Schweiz Blut geleckt hab, gab's heut gleich noch ne Tour dort.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. August 2015)

Diesmal Bikeurlaub in Livigno:


----------



## Mausoline (3. August 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Diesmal Bikeurlaub in Livigno:
> .....




"seufz"
Passo Trela


----------



## Mausoline (3. August 2015)

"Must have" Schachentour mit @mtbbee 

als kleiner Ersatz für unseren diesjährigen Nicht-AX


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. August 2015)

Ja, Schachen ist super. Wart ihr IM Schloss? Das ist wirklich der Hammer, das muss man echt mit eigenen Augen gesehen haben. Ihr wart auch sicher hinten beim Aussichtspavillon?!
Das nächste Mal, wenn ihr in der Gegend seid, müsst ihr dann ins Reintal, quasi dorthin, wo man vom Schachen runterschaut. Da hat ja Sommerfrische schon mal schöne Bilder gepostet.


----------



## mtbbee (3. August 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal, wenn ihr in der Gegend seid, müsst ihr dann ins Reintal, quasi dorthin, wo man vom Schachen runterschaut. Da hat ja Sommerfrische schon mal schöne Bilder gepostet.


 
... wir haben dann noch den Kranzberg mitgenommen ... also halb runter und dann wieder hoch mit Blick auf den Ferchensee - waren auch ein paar nette Trails dabei inkl. der Römerstrasse

Schloss Elmau? nee waren nicht drin, sind vorbei geradelt ... oder oben die neue Holz Hütte auf dem Huckel ?

Toll fand ich auch die Wanderung über Dammkar auf die Karwendelspitze - habe beschlossen jetzt auch mal wieder häufiger zu Fuß in den Bergen unterwegs zu sein ... waren insgesamt ein paar tolle abwechslungsreiche Tage - nur viel zu schnell vorbei


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. August 2015)

Nein, nicht Schloß Elmau, sondern das Schachenschloss! Da habt ihr echt was verpasst...
Hast den Hals nicht voll gekriegt? Mir wäre der Kranzberg NACH dem Schachen zu anstrengend. 
Ich bin auch nie zu Fuß unterwegs. Dammkar wollte ich immer mal mit den Skiern runter. Habt ihr Gemsen gesehen? Sieht man eigentlich immer irgendwo im Karwendel.


----------



## mtbbee (3. August 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Nein, nicht Schloß Elmau, sondern das Schachenschloss! Da habt ihr echt was verpasst


 ups, ärgerlich, müssen wir dann nochmals hin 



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hast den Hals nicht voll gekriegt? Mir wäre der Kranzberg NACH dem Schachen zu anstrengend.


 ich bin da gaaanz unschuldig, war Bettinas Vorschlag, sie meinte das wäre noch was für uns  - im Nachhinein wars eine gute Idee 



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Habt ihr Gemsen gesehen? Sieht man eigentlich immer irgendwo im Karwendel.


Ja, eine ganze Gruppe mindestens 10 inkl. Nachwuchs
Zum Skifahren bestimmt interessant aber sicher nicht einfach, da recht steil. Ist wohl auch ne Skitouren Aufgangstour ... Ich habs ja nicht so mit Lift Hochfahren - könnten wir ja vielleicht im Winter zusammen machen - als Skitour - also ich hoch und Du runter


----------



## Mausoline (3. August 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ups, ärgerlich, müssen wir dann nochmals hin
> .......



Also entweder Biken oder Sightseeing  beides zusammen geht nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (3. August 2015)

Schachen muss ich dieses Jahr auch noch hin. Vielleicht ja mal mit Schloss ....


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. August 2015)

hat vielleicht einer von euch ein paar Infos für einen Mann der die Tour mit einer Frau machen will?


----------



## sommerfrische (3. August 2015)

Brünnstein


----------



## Mausoline (3. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hat vielleicht einer von euch ein paar Infos für einen Mann der die Tour mit einer Frau machen will?



Wieso   da fahren viele Frauen hoch
Was willst du wissen


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. August 2015)

Wie ich das zu einer schönen 2 Tagestour zusammen basteln kann?


----------



## Mausoline (3. August 2015)

Vielleicht weiß Sommerfrische da mehr 

Schachen gehts zumindest auf oberem Teil wieder den gleichen Weg runter. Von da ab gibts bestimmt einige Möglichkeiten.


----------



## sommerfrische (3. August 2015)

Eine Zweitagestour am Schachen ist nur sinnvoll, wenn ihr Bike and Hike plant: vom Schachen gehts (zu Fuß! am zweiten Tag) zur Meilerhütte/Dreitorspitzen. 

Wie Mausoline schon schrieb: mit dem Rad müsst ihr eh zurückfahren, deshalb lohnt es sich sonst nicht Gepäck raufzuschleppen. Wenn ihr unbedingt in den Bergen/auf einer Hütte übernachten wollt - warum nicht die Karwendelrunde auf zwei Tage aufteilen und auf der Falkenhütte schlafen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. August 2015)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Eine Zweitagestour am Schachen ist nur sinnvoll, wenn ihr Bike and Hike plant: vom Schachen gehts (zu Fuß! am zweiten Tag) zur Meilerhütte/Dreitorspitzen.
> 
> Wie Mausoline schon schrieb: mit dem Rad müsst ihr eh zurückfahren, deshalb lohnt es sich sonst nicht Gepäck raufzuschleppen. Wenn ihr unbedingt in den Bergen/auf einer Hütte übernachten wollt - warum nicht die Karwendelrunde auf zwei Tage aufteilen und auf der Falkenhütte schlafen?


Ja genau die Karwendelrunde meine ich, mit der Falkenhütte.
Schachenhaus kennen wir schon, ist eben Sackgasse.


----------



## sommerfrische (4. August 2015)

Willst Du zur Karwendelrunde noch was wissen? Bin sie gerade gefahren. Es finden sich aber sicher auch sehr viele Tourenbeschreibungen im Netz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. August 2015)

ich such mal


----------



## nikl69 (4. August 2015)

War schon mal jemand hier so bekloppt und ist mit seinem Bike da hoch geklettert? Aber toll da 





Rheinsteig


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. August 2015)

ist doch da hinten der Steinbruch bei Trechtingshausen?


----------



## nikl69 (5. August 2015)

Von Lorch direkt hoch zur Ruine, über einen Steig, einen wirklichen Steig


----------



## scylla (5. August 2015)

Viechzeugs


----------



## Schwimmer (5. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Viechzeugs



aaahhh, die Kumpels von den Bündner Steinböcken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. August 2015)

@scylla : wo hast die Viecher denn entdeckt? Ich hatte erst einmal welche am Passo Zebru und würde sooo gern wieder mal welche sehen. Aber ich vermute mal Westalpen, oder?


----------



## scylla (6. August 2015)

Im Gran Paradiso NP in den Westalpen.
Normalerweise hab ich die bisher auch nur aus der Ferne gesehen. Aber dieses Rudel stand mitten auf dem Weg rum und ließ uns ganz nah rankommen. Erst als wir so ca. 10-20m entfernt waren, gingen sie gemütlich ein paar Schritte zur Seite und fingen wieder an zu fressen (und sich zu paaren ), als wir vorbei marschiert sind. Überhaupt keine Scheu. Weiter oben stand noch ein Rudel.
Lag wohl am Scheißwetter, es hat in Strömen geregnet, die Wanderer kamen alle im Eiltempo runtermarschiert als wir hoch sind. Da war keine Sau mehr aufm Berg außer uns und den Viechern. Die dachten sich wahrscheinlich, dass dermaßen bescheuerte Menschen, die so dämliche Dinge tun, auf keinen Fall gefährlich sein können


----------



## black soul (6. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> . Da war keine Sau mehr aufm Berg außer uns und den Viechern. Die dachten sich wahrscheinlich, dass dermaßen bescheuerte Menschen, die so dämliche Dinge tun, auf keinen Fall gefährlich sein können


 irgenwie kommt mir das bekannt vor


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2015)

Das Viehzeug kann man bei schönem Wetter auch im Val Maira antreffen.
Aber auch kaum Menschen...


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @scylla : wo hast die Viecher denn entdeckt? Ich hatte erst einmal welche am Passo Zebru und würde sooo gern wieder mal welche sehen. Aber ich vermute mal Westalpen, oder?



Letztes Jahr auf der Rüsselsheimerhütte im Pitztal.
Abends auf der Speisekarte Steinbockcarpacchio und Steinbockgulasch

Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt des Rudels nicht weit von der Hütte, abends kommen sie bis an die Hütte


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. August 2015)

Mausi, du weißt doch, dass ich nicht zu Fuß gehe! Wenn ich das würde, müsste ich nur mal hier zur Benediktenwand, da hat es auch ein Rudel, oder auch in den Nationalpark Berchtesgaden.


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2015)

Ja, das ist mir auch ein paar Minuten später eingefallen  dass das nix für uns mitm Bike ist


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2015)

Mal wieder beinah auf ne Kreuzotter im Miniformat getreten


----------



## w69 (10. August 2015)

Wow. Bei uns oder im Alpenland? Dem Stein nach zu urteilen nicht im Nordschwarzwald.


----------



## Mausoline (10. August 2015)

Nee, diesmal im Dachsteingebiet, nicht beim Biken.
Aber im Enztal hab ich auch mal ne riesige Höllenotter aufm Radweg gesehn. Das ist die schwarze Ausführung der Kreuzotter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (10. August 2015)

Die gibts häufiger als mir lieb ist... Habe schon an 3 Badeseen solche Tierchen entdeckt.


----------



## scylla (10. August 2015)

Normal tun die ja nix, wenn man nicht drauftrampelt. Ich finde Schlangen toll, sieht man viel zu selten


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Normal tun die ja nix, wenn man nicht drauftrampelt. Ich finde Schlangen toll, sieht man viel zu selten


----------



## Mausoline (11. August 2015)

Erwachsenen macht ein Biss von der fast nix, bei denen reichts, wenn sie mit dem Materialaufzug ins Tal kommen und vom Sanka abgeholt werden  sagt auch die Hüttenwirtin. Kinder brauchen nen Hubschrauber.

Aber sonst gilt, die flüchten eher vor uns. Der (angeblich) kleinen bin ich ein paar Schritte hinterhergelaufen, hab sie dann aber in Ruhe gelassen. 2 Tage vorher hat sich eine große ganz schnell verzogen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. August 2015)

ein schöner Tag mit den Mädels, Gipfelkreuz, Kuchen, toller Aussicht und einem schöööönen Trail


----------



## Mausoline (24. August 2015)

...und wo war das


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. August 2015)

Fellhorn, Chiemgau


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. August 2015)

Du meinst sicher den Hochfelln, oder?   Fellhorn ist in Oberstdorf und ziemlich weit weg vom Chiemgau 
Oder meinst du die Hochplatte?


----------



## Lenka K. (25. August 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher den Hochfelln, oder?   Fellhorn ist in Oberstdorf und ziemlich weit weg vom Chiemgau
> Oder meinst du die Hochplatte?



Ähm, Fellhorn 1764m, südlich von Reit im Winkel, geschätzte 30km Luftlinie von Rosenheim entfernt .

Ist auch eine (blöde) Skitour, deshalb kenne ich den Berg ...

  Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. August 2015)

Okay, wieder was gelernt!   von mir mind. 50km weg, der LKR RO ist groß.


----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2015)

Ich hab mich auch gefragt ob das Fellhorn noch zum Chiemgau gehört


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. August 2015)

Start war halt im Chiemgau


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. August 2015)

schon wieder so eine Traumlandschaft:


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (29. August 2015)

Heute auch auf Tour gewesen


----------



## sommerfrische (29. August 2015)

Kühe, ein Gipfel und eine Trailabfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (30. August 2015)

@*Miss Geschick* welche Reintalvariante bist Du denn nun gefahren?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (30. August 2015)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> @*Miss Geschick* welche Reintalvariante bist Du denn nun gefahren?


Den gleichen Weg hin und zurück. 
Hinweg war etwas mehr schieben angesagt wegen dem Kies wo neu aufgeschüttet wurde. Runter ging es, wenn auch etwas rutschig. Aber das schult schon das Gleichgewicht 
Tour war trotzdem sehr schön, vor allem die Hütte am Ende


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. August 2015)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> ....wegen dem Kies wo neu aufgeschüttet....




aaaah neeeiiiin die Schottermafia war wieder unterwegs!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. September 2015)

Tour am Samstag am Achensee mit mtbbee:


----------



## Martina H. (2. September 2015)

... fliegt mtbbee schon wieder vorweg?


----------



## lucie (2. September 2015)




----------



## Bettina (2. September 2015)

Ich glaube, die ist da wo dein Punkt unter dem Fragezeichen sitzt


----------



## Martina H. (2. September 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die ist da wo dein Punkt unter dem Fragezeichen sitzt


----------



## mtbbee (2. September 2015)

Danke für die Vermutungen , aber ich hatte die Kamera


----------



## Bettina (2. September 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Danke für die Vermutungen , aber ich hatte die Kamera


Hast du die anderen überrundet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. September 2015)

hey ich war am Samstag auch am Achensee unterwegs! Und anschließend IM Achensee, herrlich!


----------



## Mausoline (2. September 2015)

Frau Rauscher immer tolle Fotos


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. September 2015)

Danke


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (3. September 2015)

Hab auch noch was ausgegraben vom Wochenende


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. September 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hast du die anderen überrundet?


  Bei ihrem Mann müsste sie sich vielleicht dazu anstrengen, aber bei mir und meinem Mann hätte sie gute Chancen. 
@Frau Rauscher: Wo warst du denn unterwegs? Wir waren am Ameisenkogel. IM Achensee wäre es mir vermutlich zu kalt, zudem waren wir erst relativ spät von der Tour zurück und HUNGRIG


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. September 2015)

@*Miss Geschick* :

Was ist das für ein Helm.
Ich habe den mal geshen, weiß aber nicht welcher das ist?
Taugt der auch für Frauen die sich die Haare zum Zopf gemacht haben?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (3. September 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @*Miss Geschick* :
> 
> Was ist das für ein Helm.
> Ich habe den mal geshen, weiß aber nicht welcher das ist?
> Taugt der auch für Frauen die sich die Haare zum Zopf gemacht haben?


Das ist der Alpina Carapax. 
Wegen Zopf kann ich nachher mal schauen, denke aber dass das problemlos geht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. September 2015)

kann man die halterung am hinterkopf in derHhöhe verstellen?


----------



## Schwimmer (3. September 2015)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hab auch noch was ausgegraben vom Wochenende
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417674



... sau geiles Bild ... 
... äh, Entschuldigung ist mir so entfleucht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (3. September 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> kann man die halterung am hinterkopf in derHhöhe verstellen?


Ja, geht


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. September 2015)

Danke


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. September 2015)

Steinernes Tor, aber der Weg ist zum Großteil für mich nicht wirklich fahrbar, weil fast überall grobes Geröll und Schotter liegt. Schade eigentlich, denn der Trail könnte richtig toll sein... landschaftlich ist es jedenfalls ein Highlight! 


Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Bei ihrem Mann müsste sie sich vielleicht dazu anstrengen, aber bei mir und meinem Mann hätte sie gute Chancen.
> @Frau Rauscher: Wo warst du denn unterwegs? Wir waren am Ameisenkogel. IM Achensee wäre es mir vermutlich zu kalt, zudem waren wir erst relativ spät von der Tour zurück und HUNGRIG


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. September 2015)

Das ist ja oft so, dass ein Weg eigentlich super aussieht, aber dann doch die Hindernisse, die man nicht überfahren kann, so eng hintereinander sind, dass man in Summe mehr schiebt als fährt. Mir ist das dann meist irgendwann zu blöd und ich steig zwischendurch gar nicht mehr auf. Manchmal geht es aber auch in die andere Richtung und ich hab keine Lust mehr, abzusteigen. Aber bei ausgesetzten Wegen geht das natürlich nicht, da geht mir Sicherheit vor. Solange man die Tour trotzdem genießt, passt´s ja auch.


----------



## Antlia (4. September 2015)

Ich bin ganz stolz. Habe auch mal ein Foto in Aktion von mir 
Normalerweise sind wir immer alle viel zu faul zum Knipsen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. September 2015)

und: schicker Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (6. September 2015)

Etwas Farbe in den Wald bei Pforzheim gebracht


----------



## w69 (10. September 2015)

mit Bezug auf die letzten Seiten ein *aktueller TV-Tipp: Das Reintal*. Heute, Donnerstag, 16:00 Bayerischer Rundfunk

Edit: Wdh heute Freitag um 10:55 Uhr.
Film war von 1997(!). Fokus stark auf der Reintalangerhütte und deren Bewirtschaftung.


----------



## sommerfrische (16. September 2015)

Nochmal Sommer...



Leider hatte die Alm schon geschlossen, als Belohnung fürs Raufkurbeln gab es aber einen feinen Trail, mit ein paar hübschen Kehren.

.



Dann kam nochmal ein Aufstieg (quälend steil, auch wenn es auf dem Bild so harmlos aussieht).



Endlich oben...und diese Alm hatte offen 





Dsnn ging es auf einem laaangen, schönen und stellenweise kniffligen Trail ins Tal.











Schön


----------



## Mausoline (16. September 2015)

Schon wieder unterwegs gewesen, sieht ja toll aus 
Wo war das denn?


----------



## sommerfrische (16. September 2015)

Das ist bei Garmisch. Bei uns hat heute kräftig der Fön geweht und die Wolken für einen Tag weggeblasen, das musste ich einfach ausnutzen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. September 2015)

oberes Vinschgau am Freitag Abend...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. September 2015)

@Frau Rauscher : Na, du bist aber auch viel unterwegs!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. September 2015)

ja, mir graut es schon vorm Winter


----------



## murmel04 (23. September 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ja, mir graut es schon vorm Winter



Oh ja mich auch


----------



## Lenka K. (23. September 2015)

Mir nicht, der erste Schnee in den Bergen weckt die Sehnsucht nach meinen Wasserskiern .

Aber bis November könnte sich die weisse Pracht schon gedulden, ein Paar Kletter- und Bikeprojekte sind noch zu erledigen .

  Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (23. September 2015)

Der Schnee verschwindet wahrscheinlich nächste Woche schon wieder. Jedenfalls plane ich einen Tag schneefreies Hochgebirge fest ein (hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter an meine Planung


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. September 2015)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Das ist bei Garmisch. Bei uns hat heute kräftig der Fön geweht und die Wolken für einen Tag weggeblasen, das musste ich einfach ausnutzen.




dachte ich sofort als ich die Bilder sah....vom Kaltwassergraben runter nach GAP !?
bitte nicht steinigen wenn ich hier reinplatze, wunder mich nur dass mir nie jemand begegnet, wenn ich diese Trails befahre 
habe vollsten respekt Mädels auf diesen Trails fahren zu sehen 
und schon wieder weg


----------



## sommerfrische (24. September 2015)

Danke für die Blumen, aber der Kaltwassergraben war das nicht. Aber auch interessant


----------



## KarinS (24. September 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ja, mir graut es schon vorm Winter


 
nix grauen, da werden die Ski ausgepackt und ein Tiefschneekurs gemacht


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. September 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ja, mir graut es schon vorm Winter


Mir auch!


----------



## murmel04 (24. September 2015)

Winter braucht ich echt nicht, wenn ich alleine an die anzieherei denke.
Schichten von Klamotten 

Hat was vom Michelin Männchen


----------



## Lenka K. (24. September 2015)

Ich bin auch OHNE Kleider ein Michelinfrauchen, daher ist's wurscht! 

Aber ich kann die Winteraversion schon nachvollziehen, wenn jemand weit weg von den Bergen wohnt und sich im Winter durch Matsch quälen muss ...

  Lenka K.


----------



## sommerfrische (3. Oktober 2015)

Meine erste Bike&Hike-Tour


----------



## beuze1 (3. Oktober 2015)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Meine erste Bike&Hike-Tour



seh kein Bike und kein Hike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (10. Oktober 2015)

An und für sich ist der Sommer meine liebste Jahreszeit. Aber die Fülle an Rot- und Gelbtönen momentan, begeistert mich bei jeder Tour aufs Neue. Für den Farbflash muß man noch nicht mal dran knabbern.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejKUJu9xct4


----------



## sommerfrische (11. Oktober 2015)

Ja, der Herbst kann wirklich schön sein.
Am besten gefällt er mir, wenn er sich noch ein kleines bisschen wie Sommer anfühlt.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2015)

Schreib doch mal nen Berg oder Ort dazu, wo du in der Nähe rumgefahren bist


----------



## sommerfrische (11. Oktober 2015)

Das war in der Jachenau.


----------



## sommerfrische (12. Oktober 2015)

Heute eine besondere Tour. Meine zweite Bike&Hike-Tour, auf die ich mich besonders gefreut hatte, für die ich auf den 'perfekten Tag' gewartet hatte. Heute war er 

Im Voralpenland war überall kalter Hochnebel, aber als ich aus der Bahn ausstieg, war endlich Sonne.

Einrollern nach Ellmau und weiter auf den Schachen.







Und dann die Laufschuhe und Stöcke ausgepackt und weiter zur Meilerhütte.






Hier sieht man den Nebel im Tal und auch das Schachenschloss.
Weiter ins Hochgebirge.







Wenn man zur Meilerhütte kommt, gibt's 'hintenraus' eine Mondlandschaft, ganz fremd und seltsam, aber sehr schön.

Rückweg und Blick zurück.


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2015)

Wow, das ist eine geniale Erweiterung der Schachentour. Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2015)

Das zweitletzte Bild ist fast perfekt! Es fehlt nur eine Kleinigkeit: ein Biker


----------



## sommerfrische (12. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich das gefahren wäre, hätte die Bikerin heute Abend  tatsächlich 'gefehlt'


----------



## Sook (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich war gerade nochmal ein bisschen Sonne tanken auf Fuerteventura. Und da ich auch im Badeurlaub das Biken nicht ganz lassen kann, gab's eine Tour und 2 Tage Leihbike. Fahrtechnisch sicher nicht so anspruchsvoll, aber dafür schön warm 


Weg nach Cofete



Gerade mal eine Woche alt


----------



## sommerfrische (24. Oktober 2015)

Heute eine Bike&Hiketour auf den Krottenkopf.

Radeltränke 


Kringel im Blau - das passte zur Stimmung.





Jedes Mal, wenn ich auf einen Gipfel komme, haut mich das Panorama, die plötzliche Rundumsicht schier um.



Hübscher Rück-Weg.


----------



## Mausoline (25. Oktober 2015)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> ....Kringel im Blau - das passte zur Stimmung.
> Anhang anzeigen 430948Anhang anzeigen 430949...



Ob der Pilot wohl betrunken war 


Hab auch mal wieder eins  einer meiner Lieblingsorte


----------



## Waldkatze (26. Oktober 2015)

* Herbst*

*Rings ein Verstummen, ein Entfärben:* 
*Wie sanft den Wald die Lüfte streicheln,* 
*Sein welkes Laub ihm abzuschmeicheln;* 
*Ich liebe dieses milde Sterben.* 

*Von hinnen geht die stille Reise,* 
*Die Zeit der Liebe ist verklungen,* 
*Die Vögel haben ausgesungen,* 
*Und dürre Blätter sinken leise.*

*Die Vögel zogen nach dem Süden,* 
*Aus dem Verfall des Laubes tauchen* 
*Die Nester, die nicht Schutz mehr brauchen,* 
*Die Blätter fallen stets, die müden.*

*In dieses Waldes leisem Rauschen* 
*Ist mir als hör' ich Kunde wehen,* 
*daß alles Sterben und Vergehen* 
*Nur heimlich still vergnügtes Tauschen.*

*Nikolaus Lenau*


----------



## sommerfrische (27. Oktober 2015)

In München hält sich im Moment hartnäckig der Nebel, aber in den Bergen ist es wunderschön. Heute: Trailsymphonie 

Weil ich so oft allein unterwegs bin, gibts kaum Fotos von mir. Hier ist eins: die Frau, die LANGSAMER ist als ihr Schatten. Jedenfalls bin ich ihm lang hinterher gefahren.



Hinauf zur Krüner Alm.






Laufschuhe an...und hinauf zum Plateau zwischen Weilheimer Hütte und Hohe Kiste.







Eigentlich wollte ich noch dort hinauf, aber Zeit war aus. Deshalb kein Gipfelbild, es war auch so anstrengend und wunderschön.







Es war der Jungfernlauf meiner neuen Bergschuhe. Test bestanden 



Noch einmal die Aussicht genießen, dann auf flowigem Trail zurück.


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2015)

nimm doch dein rad mit rauf, dann geht's runter schneller 
schöne bilder und schöne gegend


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2015)

Mal wieder ein bißchen Herbststimmung von den Weinbergen


----------



## lucie (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## lucie (31. Oktober 2015)

AyersBRocken


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2015)

Das ist ja cool   ein bißchen  zusammengequetscht, aber die Farben


----------



## sommerfrische (1. November 2015)

Noch einmal kurz/kurz und das Ende Oktober


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. November 2015)

Ich war noch nie am 1.11. in den Alpen biken, und das bei fast Sommertemperaturen, kein Schnee in Sicht... es war ein perfekter Tag!

Die spektakuläreren Stellen schon vorbei, alles gefahren, wie man in meinem Gesicht sieht Koppensteig in Ehrwald
Und das Beste: Der Rücken hat gehalten.


----------



## mtbbee (1. November 2015)

Mal im Chiemgau mit Pfadfinderin und A. unterwegs gewesen ... Blick auf die Großvenediger Gruppe
Sachrang - Rettenschöss - Walchsee - Priener Hütte - Wandberg - Sachrang


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2015)

wie wir schon festgestellt haben bin ich am gleichen Tag auch da unterwegs gewesen  Wir sind von der Priener Hütte den Jägersteig runter...

Es war einfach traumhaft, und der Blick gigantisch!!!


----------



## Mausoline (2. November 2015)

Talflucht - Herrliche Tour aufm Berg

Blick ins Rheintal, am Horizont spickeln die Vogesen noch ein bißchen raus




Handypanorama






späterer Blick ins Rheintal




bei den Aussichten




machte ich es mir erst noch mal bequem, keine Lust ins Tal zu nebeln


----------



## Mausoline (2. November 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> wie wir schon festgestellt haben bin ich am gleichen Tag auch da unterwegs gewesen  Wir sind von der Priener Hütte den Jägersteig runter...
> 
> Es war einfach traumhaft, und der Blick gigantisch!!! Anhang anzeigen 433155



Ich glaub den Blick kenn ich auch....kann das sein @Pfadfinderin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. November 2015)

Ja, kann gut sein 

@Frau Rauscher : Wart ihr früher dran? Bei uns war im Tal nirgends Nebel zu sehen.
Welches ist denn der Jägersteig? Über die Schreckalm? Ich kenn nur einen Jägersteig an der Kampenwand.


----------



## Perlenkette (4. November 2015)

Herbstrunde in der Eifel
Abendstimmung: 



 
Morgensonne:



 

 
Das Highlight an dieser Runde ist zur Zeit allerdings der große Film- Set, an dem ich vorbeifahre. Leider kann ich mein Rad dort nicht gut positionieren  und das Fotografieren ist leider nicht erlaubt .


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (5. November 2015)

Hallo,

auch von mir mal ein paar Impressionen aus dem Dortmunder Süden. Wir haben zwar keine richtigen Berge, aber doch das ein oder andere Hügelchen mit Trails und Downhills, z.B. am Ebberg.


----------



## mountymaus (7. November 2015)

Wir waren Ende September Anfang Oktober noch für 2 Wochen im Vinschgau.

Ober-Montani




Schloss Annenberg





Hinter unserer Unterkunft ein Apfelparadis





Annaberger Böden





Schön war es wieder einmal... Träum...


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (7. November 2015)

Heute bei trübem Wetter in Marienheide unterwegs


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (8. November 2015)

Heute bin ich die CTF in Witten gefahren. 59 km und ca. 800 Höhenmeter waren zu bewältigen. Gab einige schöne Trails und leichtere Downhills.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (8. November 2015)

@Sonne_Wolken
gestern noch trainiert und heute Rennen gefahren 


hab auch noch was 

Was für Farben 



heute zu Fuß getrailt  



und bei der Heimfahrt einen brennenden Himmel, phantastisch, leider ohne Foto


----------



## sommerfrische (8. November 2015)

Ja, was für ein Wetter  War heute auf dem Juifen, Sonne und Aussicht genießen.


----------



## lucie (12. November 2015)

Auf Abwegen...


----------



## Martina H. (12. November 2015)

Trulla goes Fat


----------



## mtbbee (12. November 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Auf Abwegen...



irgendwas kommt mir da bekannt vor


----------



## mtbbee (12. November 2015)

War heute früh ein wenig unterwegs, musste was testen


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (12. November 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Auf Abwegen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 435954


Cooler Aufkleber. Wo hast Du den denn her?


----------



## scylla (12. November 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Auf Abwegen...



ich dachte, damit kannst du nix anfangen? meinung geändert? 

@mtbbee du überraschst mich immer wieder. jetzt auch noch ein schickes hardtail  irgendwann kriegen wir sie doch alle 
was ist das denn für eine kettenführung?


----------



## mtbbee (12. November 2015)

... doppelt


----------



## mtbbee (12. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:
			
		

> was ist das denn für eine kettenführung?



der gelbe Feger ist ein witziges Teilchen ... die KeFü ist von http://www.bpp-germany.de/ - allerdings im Bike Markt geschossen

Tja, so ist das mit uns und den Ladiestreffen .... man muß uns immer nur mal etwas länger mit einem Teilchen Proberollen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. November 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> und sack schwer: 11,65 kg ...



eine Runde Mitleid 
Wie machst du das denn nur immer? Ich war letztens stolz wie Oskar, dass ich meins auf knapp unter 13kg gedrückt hab, und dachte schon, das wäre jetzt endlich mal Leichtbau 

Vielleicht könnte man die Ladies-Treffen ja mal der Fahrrad-Industrie als verkaufsförderndes Event andrehen und sponsorn lassen


----------



## mtbbee (12. November 2015)

dieser Schei* Explorer hier .. hat wieder was doppelt dargestellt und dann gelöscht .....

Naja, die Crest sind ja keine Endurofelgen, aber der LRS war "übrig"


----------



## scylla (12. November 2015)

tröste dich, die werden's im Hardtail eh nicht lange machen, dann darfst du dir breitere einspeichen 
(und dein Rad wird vielleicht doch noch ein bisschen "normaler" vom Gewicht her *harrharrharr*)


----------



## lucie (12. November 2015)

Jepp, solange die Knie mitmachen, ergänzt es den Fuhrpark. Umsetzen, hüpfen, Backwheelhops - geht alles, hätte ich nicht gedacht...
Mal schauen.


----------



## mtbbee (12. November 2015)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Cooler Aufkleber. Wo hast Du den denn her?



wenn der "Hersteller" herausgefunden wurde  - ich bräuchte da noch ein paar in weiss und schwarz


----------



## mtbbee (12. November 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Backwheelhops - geht alles, hätte ich nicht gedacht...



  


glaube ich nicht, kann ja jeder sagen


----------



## scylla (12. November 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> hätte ich nicht gedacht...



hat dich Martina etwa nie auf das Baby-Fat sitzen lassen?


----------



## lucie (12. November 2015)

Genauso sieht's aus. 
Das nicht, aber meinem Rücken ist die Front vom Kleinen zu flach.


----------



## Bettina (12. November 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> War heute früh ein wenig unterwegs, musste was testen


Sehr schick!! Und schöne Farbe   Bringst du das demnächst mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (12. November 2015)

Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schick!! Und schöne Farbe   Bringst du das demnächst mit?


kommt aufs Wetter an, evtl. ja .. muß mal gucken was so alles in den Landy passt


----------



## lucie (12. November 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> kommt aufs Wetter an, evtl. ja .. muß mal gucken was so alles in den Landy passt



Ist ja 26", das passt schon. Bei 650b wäre ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Mausoline (12. November 2015)

Hey, wann macht ihr denn das alles    bei uns war die ganze Zeit Schönwetter 




scylla schrieb:


> .......
> Vielleicht könnte man die Ladies-Treffen ja mal der Fahrrad-Industrie als verkaufsförderndes Event andrehen und sponsorn lassen



Die Idee find ich richtig gut   das wären dieee Zielgruppen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. November 2015)

Ein traumhafter Blick von einem schönen Gipfel, für all die die es nicht mehr nach oben geschafft haben!


----------



## Votec Tox (13. November 2015)

Gestern mußte ich beruflich nach München und nahm den Zug. Da das mit der Fahrradmitnahme im ICE so eine (verbotene) Sache ist, dachte ich ein BMX geht immer 
Den Lenker demontiert, alles in einen Segelsack und ab in den ICE.

Nach der Arbeit reichte die Zeit für eine Rundfahrt mit dem BMX durch München:











BMX trifft Fatbikes:






BMX trifft Twenty-Niner:






... trifft E-"Bikes":






... trifft - äh - tolle Typen, naja etwas unnachgiebig vielleicht:






... trifft Künstler, ja wo sind sie denn?






Daraufhin lieber in der Sonne ein Getränk genossen:






Selfie 






Und dann ab in den engl. Garten:






BMX in China 






Die Surfer waren lässig:






Schön wars




und viel zu viele Bilder - ich weiß


----------



## Schwimmer (13. November 2015)

ja, clever ...
... die Bahn ist ja mit dem Thema Fahrrad ja a bissl arg rückständig um's vorsichtig zu sagen ...
ja ja, mit den Fatbikes kuscheln ... 
... in München können sogar die bissigen Hunden Wellenreiten ... 
Do legt's di nidar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (14. November 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Da das mit der Fahrradmitnahme im ICE so eine (verbotene) Sache ist,


Nicht mehr ausschließlich:

http://www.bahn.de/p/view/service/fahrrad/mitnahme/07rad_fahrradzuege.shtml


----------



## scylla (14. November 2015)

@4mate, du musst deine Links schon selbst auch mal lesen 

_"In ICE-Zügen ist eine Fahrradmitnahme generell nicht möglich."_


----------



## 4mate (14. November 2015)

Eben das wollen sie leichtgläubigen und unbedarften Personen vermitteln 
Man muss da schon mehr ins Detail gehen um zu erfahren in welchen ICE
Fahrradmitnahme möglich ist

http://tgv-ice.de.voyages-sncf.com/de/fahrradmitnahme-tgv-ice

http://fa-oeffentlicher-verkehr.adfc.de/Aktuell.html



> Vereinzelte Fahrrad-Mitnahmemöglichkeiten im deutschen Hochgeschwindigkeitsverkehr bestehen lediglich in den seit Juni 2007 zwischen Stuttgart/München und Paris verkehrenden TGV-POS-Zügen, die jeweils vier Fahrräder je Zug aufnehmen können.[101]
> 
> Lediglich der Großteil der ICE-T sowie ICE-TD sind für den Transport von bis zu 39 (ICE-T) beziehungsweise 10 (ICE-TD) Fahrrädern vorbereitet.[102] In der Praxis war nur in fünf im Verkehr mit der Schweiz eingesetzten Zügen zwischen 1999 und 2002 die Mitnahme von bis zu acht Fahrrädern je Triebzug möglich.
> 
> _Siehe auch: Abschnitt „Fahrrad-Mitnahmemöglichkeit“ in ICE T und Abschnitt „Fahrrad-Mitnahmemöglichkeit“ in DB-Baureihe 605_



Geplant ist für die Zukunft - also ab sofort - die Fahrradmitnahme in allen ICE

http://www.rad-spannerei.de/blog/20...nftig-in-allen-zuegen-des-ic-netzes-moeglich/


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. November 2015)

Herbststimmung bei Föhn


----------



## Schwimmer (14. November 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Nicht mehr ausschließlich:
> 
> http://www.bahn.de/p/view/service/fahrrad/mitnahme/07rad_fahrradzuege.shtml






scylla schrieb:


> @4mate, du musst deine Links schon selbst auch mal lesen
> 
> _"In ICE-Zügen ist eine Fahrradmitnahme generell nicht möglich."_




Mädels, ganz ruhig ... 

05:51; 06:51 seid ihr aus dem Bett gefallen ...   
... senile Bettflucht kann's ja nicht sein, zumindest bei scylla ...


----------



## Promontorium (14. November 2015)

@Pfadfinderin: Auf welchen Ort blickt man da?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. November 2015)

Weihenlinden. Die Kirche ist eine Wallfahrtskirche. Gegenüber hat es einen Biergarten, da kann man ganz gut essen. Wenn du weiter geradeaus fährst, kommst du nach Heufeldmühle.


----------



## sommerfrische (15. November 2015)

Bei solchen Bildern denke ich immer wieder: was für ein Herbst! Das Geraschel in den Wäldern ist gerade einzigartig


----------



## Aninaj (15. November 2015)

Schee war's


----------



## sommerfrische (18. November 2015)

Zwei Rösser...




Pleisenhütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (28. November 2015)




----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. November 2015)

lustig 


heute war ich mal zu Fuß unterwegs:


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Dezember 2015)

Auffahrt erst in der Sonne (habe sogar die Beinlinge runtergekrempelt), dann durch dieses hübsche Tal, das überall dort, wo noch keine Sonne war, ein Winterwunderland war und ganz still. Und sobald die Sonne hinkommt, glüht sie gleich alles weg.



Zu der Tränke komme ich immer wieder gern hin.


Und sooo viel Sonne war oben 







So mag ich den ,Jahrhundertwinter'


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Dezember 2015)

Kleine Runde mit bester Aussicht


----------



## sommerfrische (20. Dezember 2015)

Heute ein Frühlingsfest in kurz/kurz.

Zuerst das üblich Gekurbel, etwas öde, aber versüßt durch ganz viel Sonne.



Oben wars dann deutlich hübscher. Und weitgehend schneefrei bis auf knapp 1900hm.







Das Almgelände ganz oben (mit Gratwanderung) war nur zu Fuß zu erreichen. Hat sich aber besonders gelohnt.







Wehmütiger Blick zurück - bei so einem Wetter will ich eigentlich nicht wieder runter.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Dezember 2015)

das war aber heute auch wieder ein Wetterchen !!!


----------



## Perlenkette (28. Dezember 2015)

Sonnige Weihnachtstour bei 16 Grad und FrühlingsLuft





Einen Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Mausoline (28. Dezember 2015)

Das Wetter hat was  Das tolle Licht und die lichten Bäume bieten klasse Blicke


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Januar 2016)

Mit der Bahn und dem Rad zur Loipe.







Eröffung der Langlaufsaison (endlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (17. Januar 2016)

Endlich die erste Schneeschuhtour diesen Winter 
abwechselnd Sonne



und Schneeschauer




Es ist toll da rumzulaufen, wo sonst keiner hinkommt


----------



## beuze1 (17. Januar 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Es ist toll da rumzulaufen, wo sonst keiner hinkommt



Ja bei dem hüfthohen Schnee auch kein Wunder


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (18. Januar 2016)

Gestern am Hengsensee


----------



## Mausoline (18. Januar 2016)

...und heut die Tourenski gepackt, am Skihang hoch, ein paar Mal abgefahren und dann noch den alten, steilen unpräparierten Hang runter   Perfekt


----------



## Mausoline (22. Januar 2016)

Was für ein herrlicher Tag  so könnts noch ne Weile bleiben 

Langlauf find ich anstrengener als Bike, da man immer in Bewegung ist, dafür friert man nicht  

Zuerst (fast) allein auf weiter Flur








später eine unter vielen, aber super Loipe


----------



## sommerfrische (22. Januar 2016)

Hier war's heute auch herrlich: Sonnenbad neben der Loipe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. Januar 2016)

Beim Langlauf ists echt schwierig ein Selbstauslöser zu machen, bei 10 sec. Das gäbe vermutlich eher Skisalat oder sowas


----------



## sommerfrische (22. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte heute endlich mal jemanden zum Bildchen machen dabei 


Edit: Ist wirklich schön bei Dir Mausoline!  Die Alpen sind klasse, aber Mittelgebirge hat schon auch was!


----------



## Mausoline (23. Januar 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute endlich mal jemanden zum Bildchen machen dabei
> 
> 
> Edit: Ist wirklich schön bei Dir Mausoline!  Die Alpen sind klasse, aber Mittelgebirge hat schon auch was!




Ja wirklich, Mittelgebirge für Schneeschuh und Langlauf, optimal


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Januar 2016)

Ja, so eine Tour auf leisen Schneeschuh-Pfoten hat schon was... Unterengadin


----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2016)

So ein vorerst letztes Mal Langlauf mit (fast) dauerndem Blick gen Westen 

Am Horizont die Vogesen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Januar 2016)

Sag mal Mausi, hast du grad Urlaub? Bist ja nur noch unterwegs!


----------



## Mausoline (27. Januar 2016)

Montags und Freitags Home-Office


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Januar 2016)

Aha, interessante Variante


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (1. Februar 2016)

Burgruine Hardenstein in Witten an der Ruhr. Leider waren das MTB und ich etwas wasserscheu.


----------



## Aninaj (1. Februar 2016)

Das Schild gilt ja erst hinter der Treppe, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2016)

Haha geil, die Brücke kenne ich noch sehr gut, da bin ich jeden Tag mindestens einmal drüber gefahren  Lang ist's her. Nur dass ich damals garkein Mtb hatte und mit den windigen ungefederten Stadtgurken je nach Zustand der Bremsen und Fahrtauglichkeit der Sandalen entweder die Kinderwagenrampe genommen oder runtergetragen hab 

PS: ich dachte immer, das Schild wäre da zu Dekozwecken, weil das rot so einen hübschen Kontrast zu dem grünen Geländer macht?


----------



## Schildbürger (2. Februar 2016)

Das Schild gilt ja nur oben auf der Brücke, die Treppe ist ja zum befahren frei gegeben.


----------



## Aninaj (2. Februar 2016)

Dann sind wir uns ja einig


----------



## Mausoline (12. Februar 2016)

Nochmal  das Wetter genutzt und ne Trailrunde gedreht


----------



## mtbbee (12. Februar 2016)

fährst Du mit Zwillingsbereifung   - chice gekonnt gezogene Doppelspur


----------



## Mausoline (12. Februar 2016)

Macht sich gut die Zwillingsbereifung   gell


----------



## lucie (12. Februar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> fährst Du mit Zwillingsbereifung   - chice gekonnt gezogene Doppelspur





Super Profilbild, das quietscht schon beim Ansehen.


----------



## Bikebetti (14. Februar 2016)

Hallo 
Auf dem Weg in den Taunus bei 14C.plus



 

Leider schon eine Woche her, und nur noch 3C.


----------



## lucie (14. Februar 2016)

Tour mit Einkehr. 




Outdoor office


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (15. Februar 2016)

So ist es mitte Februar richtig!



 

Eine Tour zur, nomen est omen, Überlebensscharte .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Februar 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> So ist es mitte Februar richtig!...



Dito! Endlich Tiefschnee 






Zuvor war der Himmel auch noch blau


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Februar 2016)

@Votec Tox Ui, da wird's aber nix mehr mit dem Pulverschnee auf dem ersten Bild, war bei uns am Sonntag auch so -- hangeln von Pulverinsel zu Pulverinsel.  Dafür kommt jetz wieder Nachschub .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Mausoline (15. Februar 2016)

Na und wie wars mit der Lawinengefährlichkeit ? aufm 1. Bild siehts schon arg verfrachtet aus


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Februar 2016)

Das waren nur die oberen Meter, welche vom Wind gepeinigt wurden,
genau dort keine 20 m tiefer dann so:





Und dies ist ein vielbefahrener Freeridehang der Madrisa, alles im grünen äh gelben Bereich sozusagen ;-)
Und zwei Tage davor blies es von Norden auf diesen Südhang und am Tag des Photos dann von Süden zurück auf die andere Seite.


----------



## Mausoline (15. Februar 2016)

Prima  
da siehts ja auch um einiges flacher aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (15. Februar 2016)

@Mausoline Stichwort "sieht flacher aus" .

@Votec Tox Vielbefahrenes Gelände ist heuer der Schlüssel zu steileren Abfahrten ... in Graubünden ist das Altschneeproblem anscheinend genauso brutal wie in teilen Tirols, die Bilder im Wochenbericht der SLF sind echt eindrucksvoll und furchteinlösend (cf. Rätschenhorn).

Aufpassen und g'sund bleim!

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Februar 2016)

ich hab jetzt auch meine erste "echte" Skitour geschafft (ohne Piste in der Nähe) und bin stolz wie Oskar


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2016)

und wo warst du unterwegs? bei dir wars Wetter wohl nicht so prickelnd?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Februar 2016)

es war die ganze Zeit so "fastsonnig" 

Wir waren auf dem Lodron. Keine schwere, aber dafür sehr lange und zähe Tour!


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2016)

Ah Kitzbühler Alpen. Ich glaub Lenka war auch in der Gegend unterwegs.
Vielleicht komm ich in den nächsten Jahren auch mal für ne Skitour in die Gegend, nicht nur zum Skifahren, Wandern und Biken.
Wir haben als Skitour dieses Jahr nur den alten Hausskihang bezwungen


----------



## sommerfrische (18. Februar 2016)

Heute ein seltsames 'Winterpokalgefährt' entdeckt 

Dieser Umzugswagen - anders kann ich mir den Sessel nicht erklären - stand heute verlassen, möglicherweise mangels Schnee gestrandet,

 auf einem einsamen Forstweg.

Sollte es auch in den Bergen bald Frühling werden????


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Februar 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> .
> 
> Sollte es auch in den Bergen bald Frühling werden????



NEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNN!!!!!! 

@Mausoline Die Kitzbüheler sind ein tolles Tourengebiet, v.a. für den Hochwinter: es gibt jede menge nette Touren mit schönen Abfahrten und Ausblicken, viele davon auch noch lawinensicher. Nur mit dem Schnee hapert's in den letzten paar Jahren. Und jetzt, wo endlich einigermassen genug Schnee liegt, soll es schon wieder 16 Grad werden .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## sommerfrische (18. Februar 2016)

Einem richtigen Winter kann ich auch viel abgewinnen, aber so ein grauer Matschewinter wie im Moment ist schon herb....War heute dann doch überrascht, dass die Wege wirklich NIRGENDS durchgefroren waren, selbst als ich ein bisschen höher rauf gefahren bin. 

Wegen mir könnte der Frühling jetzt kommen


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Februar 2016)

Der Winter ist halt oben in den Bergen, gestern hatte ich auf einer Skitour -8 Grad, find' ich winterlich genug. Ich gebe zu, ich liebe einfach die vier Jahreszeiten, samt entsprechenden Sportarten, mir wäre langweilig, wenn ich das ganze Jahre über nur biken (oder klettern oder skifahren) würde.

Aber jede, wie sie mag, das Wetter macht auch, was es will .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Bikebetti (19. Februar 2016)

Schnee gibt es auch im Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (19. Februar 2016)

....und schönes Wetter....bißle Neid


----------



## Bikebetti (20. Februar 2016)

Noch mehr Schnee


----------



## sommerfrische (20. Februar 2016)

Jetzt reicht's aber mit dem schönen Wetter anderswo


----------



## Mausoline (20. Februar 2016)

Grrrrr


----------



## murmel04 (21. Februar 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Jetzt reicht's aber mit dem schönen Wetter anderswo




Genau hätte jetzt gerne auch mal schönes, trockenes Wetter (ohne Schnee versteht sich )
So langsam bekomme ich Schwimmhäute


----------



## Silvermoon (21. Februar 2016)

...kann mich @murmel04 nur anschließen..... 
Zur Zeit beschränke ich mich aufs Laufen, um fit zu bleiben und mein Bike bekommt grade eine Inspekion spendiert. Dann sind wir beide wieder fit für die neue, hoffentlich bald trockene, Saison 2016 

....so lange schwelge ich noch ein wenig in Erinnerungen  



 

Euch allen ein schönes Wochende   .....wenns auch mal wieder am regnen ist.............


----------



## Aninaj (21. Februar 2016)

Och... Prinzipiell stimme ich euch zu, das Wetter aktuell is echt mal so richtig 
Aber, heute kam ausnahmsweise mal kein Wasser von oben, also gabs eben welches von unten 



 

Sieht irgendwie gar ned so schlimm aus, wie's natürlich in Wirklichkeit war  Aber seit heute kann ich Schlamm fahren


----------



## murmel04 (21. Februar 2016)

Da kann ich (leider) mithalten .

Ich wünsch mir einfach jetzt mal die Zeit wo das Bike und ich einfach nur staubig sind


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir einfach jetzt mal die Zeit wo das Bike und ich einfach nur staubig sind



+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (22. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube in puncto Matsch sind wir grade alle gut versorgt. Es ist hier recht "warm" geworden; und das Frühjahr kündigt sich an: Die Eisdiele auf der Hausrunde hat eröffnet . (Wird mein Rad jetzt zum ein Eisdielen-Rad?).


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Februar 2016)

Wieder ein anderes Schneebild.

Noch a bissl Pulver vor dem grossen Regen erwischt, oder New School vs. Old School .



 

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Februar 2016)

sieht schön aus 

Ich tausche jetzt nochmal Schnee gegen Sonne und fliege nach La Palma! (Wobei, haha, auf dem Roque hat es fett geschneit  )


----------



## sommerfrische (22. Februar 2016)

Hier hatte es heute unglaubliche 18° und - juchuh - trockene Rascheltrails 





Die ersten Blümchen sind auch schon raus.





Zwischendurch ein Weiher.





Laubrausch





Am Ende etwas Pfadfinderei.
Und eine bekannte schöne Aussicht.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Februar 2016)

Schön!!!

Wo warst du unterwegs? Hab' am Sonntag einen Spaziergang im Ebersberger Forst gemacht, aber da war alles recht baatzig ...

Servus,


   Lenka K.


----------



## sommerfrische (23. Februar 2016)

Das war im Fünfseenland, bei Ammersee und Starnberger See. 

Batzige Stellen gab es natürlich auch. Aber ich hatte mit GANZ VIEL Batz gerechnet und war begeistert, wie trocken die meisten Trails waren, vermutlich wegen der Wärme und dem starken Wind am Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (24. Februar 2016)

meine bessere Hälfte


http://girlsridetoo.de/monatsfrau-anja-kneise/


----------



## mtbbee (24. Februar 2016)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> meine bessere Hälfte
> 
> 
> http://girlsridetoo.de/monatsfrau-anja-kneise/



dann soll sie sich selbst hier anmelden  und lernt wenigstens virtuell andere Fatbike fahrende Mädels kennen  - "Nee, bisher leider nicht" gibt's somit nicht mehr


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Februar 2016)

Heute morgen, kurz vor der Dienststelle, bevor ich aus dem Wald kam (und die Knipse immer noch mit Sommerzeit).

Säufersonne:


----------



## Mausoline (26. Februar 2016)

Fährst du wieder mitm Bike zur Arbeit


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Februar 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Fährst du wieder mitm Bike zur Arbeit


 
Ja, so dass ich auf 2-3 Einheiten pro Woche komme. Trocken von oben vorausgesetzt. Darf ja offiziell noch kein Auto fahren. Hatte zwar letzte Woche vier kurze VTs, aber die haben mich zum Glück nicht aus dem Sattel geholt. Ich teste weiter und hoffe auf etwas angenehmere Temperaturen.


----------



## nikl69 (28. Februar 2016)

Egal in welche Richtung, und auf welchen Wegen :-(
Ich hoffe sehr dass Petrus bald gute Laune bekommt!


----------



## Aninaj (28. Februar 2016)

Zwar gibts bei uns (noch) kein Hochwasser, aber dafür gab's gestern eine böse Überraschung ca. 1 km vor dem Lieblingstrail - der gesamte Weg war mit gefällten Bäumen zugesperrt. Absolut kein durchkommen. Da ist man die ganzen hm hochgestrampelt, um sie dann auf Asphalt wieder runter zu juckeln


----------



## Perlenkette (1. März 2016)

Sonne tanken am Wochenende


 

 

...... bevor heute wieder der Eisregen kam. Und die Hochwasser- Stellen im Wald sind wieder gefroren....


----------



## sommerfrische (4. März 2016)

Der Weg ist bekanntlich das Ziel 

Genussrunde durchs Oberland.


----------



## Mausoline (4. März 2016)

Bei uns ist Shit Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (4. März 2016)

Nicht bös sein, dass wir heute gutes Wetter hatten. Bin die Woche 2x im allerwiderlichsten Schneeregen von der Arbeit nach Hause geradelt - Wollmantel, Schuhe, Hose - alles durchweicht und durchgefroren.

Will sagen: die Sonne heute war reine Wiedergutmachung  Wird Zeit, dass Frühling wird...


----------



## murmel04 (4. März 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Nicht bös sein, dass wir heute gutes Wetter hatten. Bin die Woche 2x im allerwiderlichsten Schneeregen von der Arbeit nach Hause geradelt - Wollmantel, Schuhe, Hose - alles durchweicht und durchgefroren.
> 
> Will sagen: die Sonne heute war reine Wiedergutmachung  Wird Zeit, dass Frühling wird...



Doch sind böse, haben  seit Wochen so ein sch... Wetter.
Seit Dezember keine Woche die mal ganz ohne Wasser, (egal in welcher Form) von oben war.
Es nervt und ich bekomm echt Schwimmhäute


----------



## Perlenkette (4. März 2016)

Schöne winterfrische Bilder von @sommerfrische  . Wenn der ganze Schnee taut gibt´s erst mal viel Matsch, oder? 

Wir haben leider keinen Schnee mehr, dafür aber einige Sonnentage in den letzten zwei Wochen.


----------



## Votec Tox (7. März 2016)

Dann mal wieder Bilder mit Sonne und bis zu 45 cm Neuschnee von Gestern:
Einer dieser Tage... 






Unberührte Hänge:






Und ich wollte schon immer einmal über ein Hausdach fahren 






Im Wald fast wie mit dem Mtb:


----------



## Mausoline (7. März 2016)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich mit Lawinenausrüstung?


Ich war heut auch mal wieder im Winter - scheee wars


----------



## Votec Tox (7. März 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich mit Lawinenausrüstung?


Ich fahre mmer mit Pieps, Schaufel, Sonde und ABS-Rucksack.
Und der Rucksack ist für mich keine trügerische Sicherheit, riskiere deswegen nicht mehr als ohne ABS,
habe ihn, da mein alter Skitourenkumpel, der 30 bis 50 Skitouren im Winter macht und im Sommer die Hänge erwandert, - klettert, er studiert wo Rutsche oder Lawinen runter gehen, er macht eigentlich das ganze Jahr nicht viel anderes ...,
nichts dergleichen mit sich führt, sein Leben lang keine Lawinenausrüstung trug, dafür ein Wissen hat, das ich leider nie erreichen werde, versuche aber viel davon zu lernen.


----------



## Mausoline (7. März 2016)

Prima, dann bin ich beruhigt.
Die Wetterbedingungen in den letzten Wochen waren ja ganz und gar nicht optimal.

Na dann allzeit schöne und sichere Touren


----------



## Lenka K. (7. März 2016)

Wie heisst es so schön: "Experte, pass auf, die Lawine weiss nicht, dass du ein Experte bist!"

Ich mache viele Touren alleine und hab' trotzdem immer alles dabei (bis auf die Schwimmflügelchen, Risikokompensation ist für mich sehr real), erstens, weil ich eventuell anderen helfen könnte und zweitens, weil sich im Falle des Falles die Bergrettung leichter tun würde.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. März 2016)

ich befinde mich was das angeht noch im totalen Anfängermodus, und finde es schwierig mich auf die Aussagen anderer verlassen zu müssen, ich kann auch nicht beurteilen ob sie es wissen oder nicht... Pieps, Sonde, Schaufel hab ich aber jetzt auch immer dabei, LVS-Kurs gemacht. Nächste Saison mach ich noch einen Lawinenkurs...

um beim Schnee zu bleiben, auf dem Roque, La Palma, hatte es vor 10 Tagen

 Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (9. März 2016)

Alles fließt schon wieder ...





Es war überhaupt ein flowiger Tag,
Mit tollen, überraschend schneefreien Trails...



... Pause in der Sonne mit einem tollen Blick.







Und dann ging es  immer höher hinaus.













Bergtour, und das Anfang März


----------



## Perlenkette (10. März 2016)

Sonnige Runde mit trockenen (Nadelwald-) Trails und trockenen Wurzeln .   Pause am Wasser:



 


Tour-Impression vom Wochenende:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bikerinnen-im-raum-aachen-gesucht.741001/#post-13643711


----------



## RedWitch82 (10. März 2016)

Sowas hatte ich den Sonntag davor auch probiert, dummerweise war es arschkalt und in schwitzigen Klamotten hinterher noch Kaffee und Kuchen war auch nicht die Brüller-Idee. War dann erstmal ne Woche krank und bin immer noch fit. Menno!


----------



## Lenka K. (18. März 2016)

Die Damen gestatten noch ein paar Schneebilder 

Solotour


 

Auch Skifahrerinnen lieben ihr Sportgerät


 

Mädelstour unter der Woche


 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## sommerfrische (18. März 2016)

Es müssen Mittwoch und Donnerstag traumhafte Tourenbedingungen gewesen sein, da werde ich ein bisschen neidisch. Und schöne Ski sind das auch ...

Ich war heute schon im Frühling - und hab ein paar Blümchen mitgebracht


----------



## Mausoline (20. März 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Die Damen gestatten noch ein paar Schneebilder
> ..............
> Mädelstour unter der Woche
> Anhang anzeigen 473857
> .............




na...seh ich da ein Lawinchen   aber schön  will auch nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julyvandeer (20. März 2016)

Überall Schnee  Hier nur trübe Suppe, schöne Bilder


----------



## julyvandeer (20. März 2016)




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2016)

Da muss ich dringend mal wieder hin!


----------



## sommerfrische (20. März 2016)

Endlich wieder trockene Trails


----------



## shooan (21. März 2016)

julyvandeer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 474734



Das ist doch der Kalmit bei St. MArtin oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2016)

Ja


----------



## julyvandeer (21. März 2016)

Ja ganz genau...es ging von Hambach zum Schloss hoch, dann zur Hohen Looge und dann weiter auf den Kalmit und über Maikammer zurück ;-)


----------



## Silvermoon (27. März 2016)

Gestern endlich - nach ewig langer Pause - mal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen, das schöne sonnige Wetter für eine längere Tour nutzen können und die Trails rund um das Rodensteiner Land abgefahren.... sie sind noch alle da 





Alleine für diese grandiose Aussicht lohnt sich das Hochkurbeln   ...
(Gleitschirmflugplatz oberhalb von Erlau)





Vom Trail oberhalb der Ruine Rodenstein "ausgespuckt", geht es weiter zu einem kleinen aber doch recht imposanten Wasserfall, "Fallender Bach" genannt ....





...und bevor ich mich ins Vergnügen stürze und einen schön angelegten spaßigen Trail Richtung Reichelsheim runterfahre, wird ein kleines Päuschen eingelegt, die "Akkus" mit leckerem Hefezopf aufgeladen und die wärmenden Sonnenstrahlen tun richtig gut 





Fazit: Scheee war´s


----------



## Mausoline (28. März 2016)

Samstagrunde hoch bis zu den Schneeeresten





Heute ne schöne Trailrunde. Zum Glück bin ich nicht pfalzen gewesen  hatte ein langes Schönwetterfenster, aber außerhalb vom Wald hats mich fast vom Rad geblasen.
Blick Richtung Norden


----------



## murmel04 (28. März 2016)

Komische Dinge die man im Taunus so antrifft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (29. März 2016)

Am Samstag eine wunderschöne Runde auf unserem Hausberg gefahren und gleichzeitig einen Augenschein unseres neuen Trails genommen, welcher in etwas mehr als einem Monat eröffnet werden sollte.


----------



## Aninaj (29. März 2016)

Die Holzbrücke sieht ja mal scharf aus  Kommen sich Radler und Wanderer weniger ins "Gehege".


----------



## sommerfrische (2. April 2016)

Ein Ausflug ins Allgäu, bei typischen April-Bedingungen. Start bei Hochnebel und frösteligen 5°. Dann riss es auf und wurde frühsommerlich warm. Entsprechend die Trails: etwas Schnee, etwas mehr Matsch, aber südseitig wunderbar raschelig-wurzelig-trocken


----------



## Mausoline (4. April 2016)

So ein letztes Schneebild von meinem Saisonabschluß in Serfaus 
Perfekte Pisten und Service  Wenn die Bike-Strecken auch so gerichtet sind, dann ists nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. April 2016)

@Chrige : Wir sollten mal ein LO-Treffen in der Schweiz machen


----------



## Bettina (4. April 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> So ein letztes Schneebild von meinem Saisonabschluß in Serfaus
> Perfekte Pisten und Service  Wenn die Bike-Strecken auch so gerichtet sind, dann ists nur zu empfehlen.


Fast derselbe Blickwinkel wie mein Bildschirmhintergrund daheim. Allerdings ist mein Blau knalliger ;-)


----------



## Chrige (4. April 2016)

@Pfadfinderin Kein Problem, lässt sich einrichten. Die günstigen Unterkünfte könnten ein Problem werden...


----------



## Mausoline (4. April 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Fast derselbe Blickwinkel wie mein Bildschirmhintergrund daheim. Allerdings ist mein Blau knalliger ;-)



Bei uns war vielleicht schon Sahara-Sand mit dabei 




Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @Chrige : Wir sollten mal ein LO-Treffen in der Schweiz machen



Tja, bei dir wollen wir schon lange mal vorbeischaun


----------



## Mausoline (9. April 2016)

..........was für ein trübes Wetter heut 

 aber endlich wirds grün und Wasser fließt reichlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (10. April 2016)

Schööön, wie im Märchenwald! Mir fiel grade gestern bei unserer Tour auf, dass die Wiesen in den letzten 1-2 Wochen schön grün geworden sind. Meine Fotos von vorher sind grau dagegen!

@Mausoline , aus diesem Winkel sieht Dein Rad meinem täuschend ähnlich . (ausser Pedalen und Lenker).


----------



## Mausoline (10. April 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Schööön, wie im Märchenwald!.............
> 
> @Mausoline , aus diesem Winkel sieht Dein Rad meinem täuschend ähnlich . (ausser Pedalen und Lenker).




Dieses Tal ist einfach phantastisch mit einem großen super Trinkwasservorkommen. In den 80ern wollten sie es fluten für einen Kühlwasserspeicher, zum Glück haben die Leute damals erfolgreich für den Erhalt gekämpft.

Dein Rad hat sonst mit meinem aber keine Gemeinsamkeiten, oder


----------



## Perlenkette (10. April 2016)

Nee, eher nicht. Das ist nur die Perspektive und die Farben. Das Bild erinnerte mich aber gleich an eines meiner Fotos!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. April 2016)

Chrige schrieb:


> @Pfadfinderin Kein Problem, lässt sich einrichten. Die günstigen Unterkünfte könnten ein Problem werden...



Ehrlich, wenn Du am Gardasee nicht in der letzten Bruchbude hausen willst, ist es dort auch nicht günstiger. Muss ja nicht St. Moritz Downtown sein. Und wenn sonst alles passt...


----------



## Nikki173 (18. April 2016)

Quali ist Dank Handycam mies, aber egal  Das war der Harz  Das eine vom letzten Wochenende, das andere aus dem März.


----------



## MissesDee (18. April 2016)

Juhuu, bin wieder am Lago di Como unterwegs: Rumpel & Flow mit bester Aussicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (18. April 2016)

MissesDee schrieb:


> Juhuu, bin wieder am Lago di Como unterwegs: Rumpel & Flow mit bester Aussicht



Schick schick, ist das noch ein 760 oder schon ein 800mm Lenker???
Ganz schöner Prügel ...   
Race Face Albatros ...


----------



## MissesDee (19. April 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Schick schick, ist das noch ein 760 oder schon ein 800mm Lenker???
> Ganz schöner Prügel ...
> Race Face Albatros ...


  Hihi
Nee, der ist 780mm - fand das zuerst auch ganz schön breit. Wollte es vor dem Absägen aber erstmal ausprobieren -
& jetzt habe ich mich dran gewöhnt und finde es so genau richtig.


----------



## sommerfrische (19. April 2016)

Habe heute nach längerer (Winter)zeit mal wieder in die Berge geschaut. Nachsehen, ob alles noch an seinem Platz ist  







Unten war Frühling.
Der Weg zur Alm war bis oben hin fahrbar, trotz einer dünnen Neuschneeauflage von letzter Nacht, die aber nur auf den letzten Metern etwas irritierte. Oben sah's dann allerdings so aus:






Ein Wintermärchen mit Aprilwetter. Alle 10 Minuten riss die Wolkendecke auf und zog dann wieder zu, was einmal kurz/kurz-Sonnenbaden hieß und dann ganz schnell wieder alles anziehen. Aber schön


----------



## sommerfrische (19. April 2016)

Sorry, aus irgendwelchen Gründen klappt das nicht so recht mit den Bildern.....


----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2016)

Von der Hütte gibts, glaub ich, auch ein Sommerbild, oder?


----------



## sommerfrische (19. April 2016)

Stimmt  Wie ich schrieb: nachsehen, ob alles noch da ist....

Es gibt ein Sommerbild (da bin ich allerdings noch weiter gefahren, zu einer zweiten Alm). Und es gibt ein Spätspätherbstbild (da war ich dann noch zu Fuß auf dem benachbarten Gipfel).

Die Zufahrt ist durchgehend südseitig, deshalb war es 2015 meine letzte Fahrt in die Berge und heute meine Erste. Außerdem mag ich dieses Almgelände einfach


----------



## sommerfrische (21. April 2016)

Frühling!!!!


----------



## Mausoline (23. April 2016)

Bildle von gestern fürs schlechte Wetter heut und morgen





und zum festhalten die blühenden Bäume


----------



## Lenka K. (23. April 2016)

Auf Tour in der schönen Oberpfalz.

Vorbei an seltsamen Schildern




 

Wie wär's mit gegenseitiger Rücksicht und Achtung?



 

Burgruinen



 

Auf Trails,



 

und mehr Trails



 

und noch mehr Trails.



 

Schee woars!

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## Martina H. (24. April 2016)

"DreckswocheverarbeitenKopffreiblasrunde" in der alten Heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (24. April 2016)

Das Wort kenne ich!


----------



## murmel04 (24. April 2016)

Das Wort kenne ich auch, bei mir im Moment Dauerzustand 

Am Freitag war es dann so schlimm das ich mir seit 3 Jahren das 1x mal beim Doc ne Auszeit geholt habe.
Mittags gab es dann Medizin


----------



## Mausoline (24. April 2016)

Bist du die Treppen gefahren ?

Wünsch euch ne tolle nächste Woche


----------



## Perlenkette (25. April 2016)

Suchtbefriedigung im Urlaub: Zwischendurch musste es eben mal eine Trekker-Tour sein, besser als gar-nicht-radfahren:



 
So schlimm war es gar nicht....... mal was anderes als Wald + Trails + Moos + Wurzeln 



 
Und schließlich habe ich sie gefunden, die Zeitinsel:




 

Die gespeichterte Zeit hielt aber nicht lange an, und schnell war mein "freier Tag" wieder rum.....



 

Schön war´s, der Urlaub vom Urlaub!


----------



## sommerfrische (25. April 2016)

Das sieht aber wirklich nach Urlaub aus. Schön


----------



## Mausoline (25. April 2016)

Sieht entspannt aus


----------



## sommerfrische (30. April 2016)

Ein Ausflug in die Oberpfalz. Die Tour wollte ich schon länger mal fahren, nur die Anfahrt ist für mich recht weit. Aber nachdem Lenka K. kürzlich so tolle Bilder von der Gegend gepostet hatte, musste ich da jetzt auch mal hin 

Im grünen Himmel






Noch mehr Trails.





Eine Burgruine






Noch ein Frühlingstrail






Stein der Weisen gefunden?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. April 2016)

Nix Stein der Weisen - Krähentisch


----------



## sommerfrische (30. April 2016)

Ja, ja die Locals ... machen mir meine ganze schöne Poesie kaputt 

Krähentisch gefällt mir, genauso sieht der Stein aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. April 2016)

Sorry.
Aber wenn du Poesie willst - wir haben bei uns auch den Poesie-Weg


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. April 2016)

Wir waren heute auch grob in der Richtung unterwegs 
Sehr schöne Landschaft und vor allem im Frühjahr auch am ehesten schneefrei 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lenka K. (30. April 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Sorry.
> Aber wenn du Poesie willst - wir haben bei uns auch den Poesie-Weg


Einigen wir uns doch: die Tour ist einfach ein Gedicht .


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (1. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## sommerfrische (1. Mai 2016)

Die Tour war bei Neumarkt (südöstlich von Nürnberg gelegen).


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Mai 2016)

Vorgestern unterwegs 




Nun schmilzt er dahin - der schöne Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (2. Mai 2016)

Neid 

Bei uns ist es nix mehr mit dem schönen Schnee, auch in der Höhe gleich gedeckelt und zu wenig liegt sowieso. Da gehe sogar ICH lieber wieder biken und klettern .

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (2. Mai 2016)

Heute das gute Wetter genutzt. 
Und nun hätte ich gern ein Sauerstoffzelt. Irgendwie ist meine ganze Kondition im Eimer


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (2. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## Mausoline (2. Mai 2016)

Welchen schönen Aussichtspunkt hast du denn erklommen?
Das ist nicht Schönbuch?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (2. Mai 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Welchen schönen Aussichtspunkt hast du denn erklommen?
> Das ist nicht Schönbuch?


Na, war bei Lenningen auf der Schwäbischen Alb. Aussichtspunkte muss ich mal fragen wie die heißen. War mit ner Freundin unterwegs die in der Ecke wohnt.


----------



## Mausoline (2. Mai 2016)

Der Stein sieht auch eher nach Alb aus, aber schön


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (3. Mai 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Welchen schönen Aussichtspunkt hast du denn erklommen?
> Das ist nicht Schönbuch?


So. Nun weiss ich auch so genau das war   
Der Breitenstein bei Ochsenwang.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. Mai 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Schön war´s, der Urlaub vom Urlaub!


Dachte doch grade "die Gegend kenn ich doch... und die Zeitinseln"  Guckst Du www.wegequerfeldein.de
Muß dringend den Gardaseeurlaub noch einpflegen...


----------



## Perlenkette (3. Mai 2016)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Dachte doch grade "die Gegend kenn ich doch... und die Zeitinseln"  Guckst Du www.wegequerfeldein.de



  Richtig!

Toller Blog! Werde ich mir nach Feierabend mal genauer anschauen.


(Da ich auf etw. Tipp-/ Ausdrucksfehler angesprochen wurde will ich nur noch schnell ergänzen: *Urlaub vom Urlaub* sollte heißen, dass ich quasi im Familienurlaub einen Tag frei hatte, also nur für mich zur freien Verfügung . _(Dafür habe ich meinen Geburtstag im Flugzeug- und Technikmuseum verbracht )_


----------



## sommerfrische (3. Mai 2016)

Hihi. Sowas kenne ich. War an meinem Geburtstag Tretbootfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadMeat (3. Mai 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> So. Nun weiss ich auch so genau das war
> Der Breitenstein bei Ochsenwang.


Genau. Und die Ortschaft heißt "Bissingen unter Teck", denn links auf dem Berg befindet sich die Burg Teck. Meine Hometrails 
Gruß aus Lenningen


----------



## Mausoline (3. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Infos  
von der A8 her sieht das alles immer dunkel und unbewohnt  aus


----------



## DeadMeat (3. Mai 2016)

Bissingen u. Teck ist auch sehr ländlich. Ich weiß nicht, ob die schon elektrischen Strom haben


----------



## black soul (4. Mai 2016)

aber internet schon


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (8. Mai 2016)

Wir haben das gute Wetter mal wieder genutzt um was für die Kondition zu tun


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Mai 2016)

Mit aufgestapelten Steinen kann ich auch dienen 
Gestern entdeckt, irgendwo im Wald oberhalb vom Fischbachtal...


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Mai 2016)

@*Miss Geschick* @Silvermoon:
Ihr lasst es ja ganz schön krachen, da wir nicht nur geradelt da stapelt ihr auch noch die Hinkelsteine auf ...


----------



## Mausoline (8. Mai 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Wir haben das gute Wetter mal wieder genutzt um was für die Kondition zu tun .........



Na da seh ich aber keine Probleme fürs LO-Treffen 



Ich hab mein Ziel am Freitag leider nicht erreicht   ich war so was von K.O.


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Mai 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> @*Miss Geschick* @Silvermoon:
> Ihr lasst es ja ganz schön krachen, da wir nicht nur geradelt da stapelt ihr auch noch die Hinkelsteine auf ...



...nein, ich bin ehrlich, das war nicht ich, da war Obelix nen Ticken schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (8. Mai 2016)

...ich kann auch anders


----------



## Mausoline (8. Mai 2016)

Schöne bunte Wiese


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Mai 2016)

...wachsen eigenartige Helm-Blumen an lila Stängeln 


Aber es war einfach mal der Moment, wie so viele Momente mehr in den letzten 4 Tagen, wo man einfach mal ein schönes Plätzchen sucht, absteigt und nur mal die Sonne genießt


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (9. Mai 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Na da seh ich aber keine Probleme fürs LO-Treffen



Ich hoffe es. War nach den zwei Tagen ziemlich platt und hab nun Muskelkater im Rücken 
Waren immer knapp 500hm nur. Im Schneckentempo


----------



## sommerfrische (18. Mai 2016)

Endlich Urlaub - und ich war erkältet. Dann das verregnete Pfingstwochenende 
Heute endlich mal wieder eine Runde gedreht, im Rekonvalenzmodus, aber es war purer Seelenbalsam


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Mai 2016)

Heute wieder auf Tour in der Oberpfalz, diesmal in der Hoffnung trockene Verhältnisse anzutreffen. Der Plan ging auf, sogar das Wetter spielte mit.

Trails


 

 

 

Typisch Fränkische 
(für uns Orts-, um nicht zu sagen Landesfremde, gehört alles zwischen Nürnberg, Amberg, Bayreuth und Bamberg zur Fränkischen ...)


 


 

Weiter so! 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (21. Mai 2016)

Heute mal zur Gori Alm rauf gefahren. Wobei ich das letzte Stück schieben musste da eklig steil und ich noch nicht ganz so fit bin :-|


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Mai 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Heute mal zur Gori Alm rauf gefahren. Wobei ich das letzte Stück schieben musste da eklig steil und ich noch nicht ganz so fit bin :-|


Ist das dein bike mit den gelb-grünen griffen? 
Sehr geile Farbkombi der Rahmen 
Schaut nach Propain aus? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (21. Mai 2016)

Ja, ist meines. Und ist ein Propain


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Mai 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Heute mal zur Gori Alm rauf gefahren. Wobei ich das letzte Stück schieben musste da eklig steil und ich noch nicht ganz so fit bin :-|




Du fährst dann 1x11 ??? 
Wie ist denn der Cambium?
Von den her Daten schmal, aber lang.
Ist das dann auch Dein Fahrgefühl?

@greenhorn-biker: Das bike taucht auf allen Bildern auf, ich tippe 'mal, dass das das Bike der Miss iss?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (21. Mai 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Du fährst dann 1x11 ???
> Wie ist denn der Cambium?
> Von den her Daten schmal, aber lang.
> Ist das dann auch Dein Fahrgefühl?
> ...


Ich fahr 1x10. Hab damals umgebaut von 2x10. 
Mit dem Cambium bin ich sehr zufrieden. Hatte zuvor den Sqlab 611 Active, der war aber nix für mich. Dann hab ich mal den Cambium C17 getestet, der war zu breit. Und bin dann beim C15 Curved gelandet 
Schmal ich er, aber nicht zu lang. Genau richtig finde ich.


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Mai 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ich fahr 1x10. Hab damals umgebaut von 2x10.
> Mit dem Cambium bin ich sehr zufrieden. Hatte zuvor den Sqlab 611 Active, der war aber nix für mich. Dann hab ich mal den Cambium C17 getestet, der war zu breit. Und bin dann beim C15 Curved gelandet
> Schmal ich er, aber nicht zu lang. Genau richtig finde ich.



Super, danke für Deine Eindrücke  
Ja, das haste dann schon eher die kleine Bandbreite der Übersetzung am Start.
Ich bin noch ein Verfechter von 3x9, uhuhu völlig oldschool , aber geil zum Fahren ...
... ja ja das höhere Systemgewicht nehme ich dafür in Kauf 
Ich habe am meinen Sportskanonen den Flite, der wirkt eigentlich relativ schmal, weil er so lang ist.
Den Cambium beobachte ich schon lange, da gab es glaube ich erst den 17er inzwischen auch den 15er und den 13er eher für die Rennschnecken.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (21. Mai 2016)

Der Kleine 13er wäre mir zu schmal. Der 15er passt ideal. Ich hatte beim Sqlab aber auch den 15er.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (22. Mai 2016)

Heute nochmal das Wetter genutzt. Und nun auch leider schon wieder auf dem Heimweg :-(
Ich will auch Berge und Wasser vor der Haustür.


----------



## sommerfrische (22. Mai 2016)

Einfach toll! Ein Sommertag! So könnte es weitergehen. Und dein Bike passt auch noch so gut dazu wegen der Farben


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (22. Mai 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Heute nochmal das Wetter genutzt. Und nun auch leider schon wieder auf dem Heimweg :-(
> Ich will auch Berge und Wasser vor der Haustür.



Wo ist das? Chiemsee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (22. Mai 2016)

Ja, ist am Chiemsee


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (22. Mai 2016)

Da bekomm ich direkt wieder Lust, hinzufahren.
Waren letztes und vorletztes Jahr im Urlaub dort. Es ist dort soooo schön......


----------



## Mausoline (22. Mai 2016)

Könnte sein    dass wir Ende Juni diesen Blick auch genießen können


----------



## Promontorium (22. Mai 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Da bekomm ich direkt wieder Lust, hinzufahren.
> Waren letztes und vorletztes Jahr im Urlaub dort. Es ist dort soooo schön......


Maaaachen!!!!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (23. Mai 2016)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Maaaachen!!!!


Dieses Jahr passt das leider nicht mehr ins Budget, da wir Ende April eine Woche zum radfahren auf Mallorca waren. 
Alles geht leider nicht. 
Aber nächstes Jahr steht das wieder auf dem Plan. Ich spare schon


----------



## Perlenkette (23. Mai 2016)

Sonntag  Morgen, 9 Uhr. Eine ausgiebige Hometrailrunde mit anreisendem Besuch ist geplant und ich frage mich, wie es wohl werden wird - laut Wettervorhersage 18 Grad mit Schnee. Könnten schwierige Bodenverhältnisse werden......



 

Los geht´s; erstmal entspannt am Fluß entlang.....





......über die Brücke...........  



 


.... auf die andere Seite zu den steileren Trails (die Kameraperspektive hat das Gefälle verschluckt ) ......... 





 

.... ein paar Übungspassagen  haben wir noch mitgenommen- davon gibt´s keine Fotos !

Und da es letztendlich doch nicht geschneit hat, konnten wir diese schöne Tour entspannt im Garten ausklingen lassen..... 




 

Schön war´s!


----------



## murmel04 (23. Mai 2016)

Perlenkette, keine Fotos von deinem Besuch 

Und du weißt doch jetzt wie man die Steile der Strecke ins Bild bekommt


----------



## Mausoline (23. Mai 2016)

Mensch Perlenkette, da habt ihr echt Glück gehabt mit dem Wetter  dass es nicht geschneit hat


----------



## Perlenkette (24. Mai 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Perlenkette, keine Fotos von deinem Besuch



Nee, das ist nicht jedermanns Sache, ist Dir aber persönlich bekannt ..... (Einer sitzt getarnt hinter der Flasche).



murmel04 schrieb:


> Und du weißt doch jetzt wie man die Steile der Strecke ins Bild bekommt



  Es kann nie steil genug aussehen !



Mausoline schrieb:


> Mensch Perlenkette, da habt ihr echt Glück gehabt mit dem Wetter  dass es nicht geschneit hat



Absolut! Geregnet hat es leider zwischendurch und ich habe wie immer die Regenjacke vergessen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (27. Mai 2016)

Mal wieder unterwegs auf der Schwäbischen Alb. War teilweise verdammt rutschig und matschig. Trotzdem immer wieder schön


----------



## DeadMeat (28. Mai 2016)

Das sieht mir nach Urach aus


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (29. Mai 2016)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Das sieht mir nach Urach aus


Ja, ist es auch


----------



## Chrige (31. Mai 2016)

Feierabendtour vor ein paar Wochen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (31. Mai 2016)

Warum sieht mein Feierabend nie so aus?


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (31. Mai 2016)

Mein Feierabend sieht leider auch nie so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (31. Mai 2016)

LO-Treffen in der Schwyz


----------



## Chrige (1. Juni 2016)

Ok, ich organisiere etwas für nächstes Jahr oder ihr kommt einfach so spontan vorbei.  Ich habe gestern Abend absichtlich kein Foto gemacht, um euch nicht zu langweilen mit meinen Berg- und Seefotos


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Juni 2016)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Abend absichtlich kein Foto gemacht, um euch nicht zu langweilen mit meinen Berg- und Seefotos



Das wäre bei dem absolut schrecklichen Wetter hier aber eine nette Abwechslung! 

Ich finde Foto-Beiträge hier und im Thread "Ladys mit ihren Bikes im Einsatz" immer interessant (Schade, dass es in letzter Zeit nachlässt oder kommt es mir nur so vor?). Ich habe mir bei einer Bike-Zwangspause vor drei Wochen den ganzen Impressionen-Thread nochmal angeschaut, um ein schönes Urlaubsziel zu finden .


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juni 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ...........
> Ich finde Foto-Beiträge hier und im Thread "Ladys mit ihren Bikes im Einsatz" immer interessant (Schade, dass es in letzter Zeit nachlässt oder kommt es mir nur so vor?)......



Find ich auch, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob manche das blöd finden, wenn ich immer wieder Bildchen poste und dann lass ich es halt


----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2016)

Hä, warum sollte das jemand blöd finden? 
Weitermachen


----------



## Anschie84 (1. Juni 2016)

Dann trau ich mich mal  Ich bin noch ganz neu hier. War gestern mit meinem Mann unterwegs und bin meinen ersten Trail(?) gefahren (naja, teilweise geschoben )


----------



## Perlenkette (2. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Find ich auch, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob manche das blöd finden, wenn ich immer wieder Bildchen poste und dann lass ich es halt


Genau mein Gedanke am Sonntag Abend! Tolles Bike-Wochenende -  Volle Kamera!



scylla schrieb:


> Hä, warum sollte das jemand blöd finden?
> Weitermachen


Du bitte auch !!!  Ist nett gemeint; von Dir kamen immer tolle Bilder.


----------



## murmel04 (2. Juni 2016)

Also dann bitte wieder Bilder reinstellen .
Schau immer gerne und es sind tatsächlich deutlich weniger geworden ( ob das tolle Wetter daran schuld ist).

Von mir gibts wie immer wenig, da alleine und Bilder immer so ein Problem ist und an einer anständigen Kamera scheitert es auch


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Du bitte auch !!!  Ist nett gemeint; von Dir kamen immer tolle Bilder.



Irgendwie ist die Kamera in letzter Zeit im Rucksack verschimmelt.
Muss am Wetter liegen 

Gibt nur was albernes


----------



## Perlenkette (2. Juni 2016)

@murmel04	  ..... ich sach nur Waldschule..... 

Ich hoffe, dass bald eine riesige Bilderflut einsetzt......  wenn alle nach ihren langen Bike-Wochenenden ihre Fotos bearbeitet haben ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (2. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist die Kamera in letzter Zeit im Rucksack verschimmelt.
> Muss am Wetter liegen
> 
> Gibt nur was albernes
> Anhang anzeigen 499125



1. Mai   oder	Zustand-Nach-Sturz?


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> 1. Mai   oder	Zustand-Nach-Sturz?



Pfingsten, niedrig-einstellige Temperaturen, Regen... 2016 halt 
Vor lauter "Luftfeuchtigkeit" hat mein Rad Moos angesetzt 
(Es hat bis unten gehalten und ließ sich nur wiederwillig wieder aus den Zügen entwirren... scheinbar fing es schon an, festzuwachsen )


----------



## murmel04 (2. Juni 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> @murmel04	  ..... ich sach nur Waldschule.....  ...	   Und ich habe vieeeeele Fotos verschickt
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass bald eine riesige Bilderflut einsetzt......  wenn alle nach ihren langen Bike-Wochenenden ihre Fotos bearbeitet haben und das Warten auf _"die Fotos"_ ein Ende hat.



Ich könnte ja mal Schlumpffine auspacken


----------



## bajcca (2. Juni 2016)

ich war letzte Woche ein paar Touren mit Roxybike auf Mallorca unterwegs, die Erinnerung daran hilft mir das abwechslungsreiche Wetter hier zu ertragen


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2016)

bajcca schrieb:


> abwechslungsreiche Wetter



schöne Beschreibung 

Ich bin ein wenig neidisch. Staubige Trails, Sonne... hach wär das mal wieder schön!


----------



## Perlenkette (2. Juni 2016)

... ich hätte lieber das Meer als den Staub..... naja gut, den nehme ich auch.

@bajcca, sieht echt toll aus!


----------



## Mausoline (2. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Pfingsten, niedrig-einstellige Temperaturen, Regen... 2016 halt
> Vor lauter "Luftfeuchtigkeit" hat mein Rad Moos angesetzt
> (Es hat bis unten gehalten und ließ sich nur wiederwillig wieder aus den Zügen entwirren... scheinbar fing es schon an, festzuwachsen )



Ich dachte Osterhasi war da 

Das kann man ja gar nicht liken 



Ok, wenns keine Haue gibt, bring ich auch wieder was


----------



## Mausoline (2. Juni 2016)

Anschie84 schrieb:


> Dann trau ich mich mal  Ich bin noch ganz neu hier. War gestern mit meinem Mann unterwegs und bin meinen ersten Trail(?) gefahren (naja, teilweise geschoben )



Bist du aus der Pfalz  da treiben sich einige von uns auch öfters rum


----------



## Schwimmer (2. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt nur was albernes
> Anhang anzeigen 499125



Ach komm, so schlimm ist die Farb-Kombi auchnicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anschie84 (2. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bist du aus der Pfalz  da treiben sich einige von uns auch öfters rum


Ja, aus Hauenstein (Das Dorf mit den ganz vielen Schuhen )


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Juni 2016)

Auch was aus der Pfalz:


----------



## sommerfrische (2. Juni 2016)

Endlich ist hier so richtig was los. Klasse!!


----------



## Mausoline (2. Juni 2016)

Aufgewacht  prima

Danke @Perlenkette


----------



## mtbbee (4. Juni 2016)

Mit Bettina unterwegs der Gewitterwarnung zum Trotze


----------



## sommerfrische (4. Juni 2016)

Ist das da, wo wir demnächst auch fahren dürfen? *hüpf
Wenn ich mir den Schlamm und die Pfützen wegdenke, wird das schööön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (4. Juni 2016)

Mtbbee, war ich da auch schon mal

Wenn ja, dann aber ohne Biergarten


----------



## sommerfrische (4. Juni 2016)

Ach, ich hab ja Tomaten auf den Augen gehabt, da fahren wir demnächst natürlich nicht. Ich war gestern da, eigentlich hätte ich die Pfützen wiedererkennen müssen


----------



## Bettina (4. Juni 2016)

Der Biergarten war nur beim aktuellen Trainingsprogramm enthalten


----------



## Mausoline (5. Juni 2016)

Schön siehts aus, wo ihr so rumgefahren seid 

Ich hab den fast nur Regentag bei Gartenarbeit verbracht


----------



## lucie (5. Juni 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Der Biergarten war nur beim aktuellen Trainingsprogramm enthalten



@mtbbee und Einkehr - WOW.  Wir mußten mit ihr die ganze Zeit strampeln.  
Bin auf's nächste Trainingsprogramm gespannt...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juni 2016)

hier ein Foto von letzter Woche, heute war auf dem gleichen Berg alles nass und es hat uns auf der Abfahrt dermaßen eingeregnet dass nach 2 Minuten alles egal war (jede Pfütze extra mitgenommen  )


----------



## mtbbee (5. Juni 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> @mtbbee und Einkehr - WOW.  Wir mußten mit ihr die ganze Zeit strampeln.
> Bin auf's nächste Trainingsprogramm gespannt...


Voila


----------



## Bettina (5. Juni 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Voila


Vorher kam aber wieder harte Arbeit


----------



## lucie (5. Juni 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Vorher kam aber wieder harte Arbeit



Jetzt werde ich aber langsam neidisch...


----------



## Martina H. (5. Juni 2016)

...das Bild sagt nicht, dass @mtbbee Pause macht.

Für mich sieht es eher so aus, als ob sie neben dem Bike steht und mit den Hufen scharrt. In der Zeit, in der @Bettina  Pause gemacht hat, hat sie noch schnell 500HM mitgenommen und wartet jetzt auf sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (5. Juni 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...das Bild sagt nicht, dass @mtbbee Pause macht.
> 
> Für mich sieht es eher so aus, als ob sie neben dem Bike steht und mit den Hufen scharrt. In der Zeit, in der @Bettina  Pause gemacht hat, hat sie noch schnell 500HM mitgenommen und wartet jetzt auf sie



Nein falsch, ich übe für einen bestimmten Anlass 




Bettina schrieb:


> Vorher kam aber wieder harte Arbeit



 stimmt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Juni 2016)

Die Bilder gefallen mir!! Bachdurchfahrten, Pfützen...


----------



## Perlenkette (5. Juni 2016)

Flußkreuzfahrt?


----------



## murmel04 (5. Juni 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Nein falsch, ich übe für einen bestimmten Anlass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scylla (5. Juni 2016)

Ah, die mtbbee will das Seepferdchen-Abzeichen machen


----------



## Mausoline (5. Juni 2016)

Ich wär da glatt abgesoffen 

Ich hab heut mal geguckt, was die Seerosen machen  die ersten sind schon da


----------



## Bettina (5. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich wär da glatt abgesoffen


So tief waren die Pfützen nun auch nicht 
Aber ich war schon echt froh nun ein tolles fatbike zu haben,  entspannt beim Eintauchen ins ungewisse ungemein


----------



## Mausoline (5. Juni 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> ....  entspannt beim Eintauchen ins ungewisse ungemein



 hört sich für mich als Nichtschwimmer sehr beruhigend an


----------



## KaetheR (6. Juni 2016)

Habe mal ein bisl mein Handy durch stöbert und noch ein paar Fotos von meiner Hausrunde im Februar gefunden.
Die Tour kann man mal kürzer (ab 16 km) und länger fahren kann. In dieser Gegend gibt es 2 Premiumwanderwege und viel Wald, das kann man gut mit einander verbinden.

Ziel des Tages: die Teufelsburg



 








Ziel erreicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (6. Juni 2016)

Noch ein Bild vom Wochenende. Das verrückte Wetter hier hat eine irre Lichtstimmung gezaubert.


----------



## Perlenkette (6. Juni 2016)

Diesmal war auf dem Bachufer-Trail schon jemand vor mir aktiv:



 
Links im Bild: Der neu zugebaute Trail. Mitte/ rechts: Der "Altbau" -  diesen Teil am und über den Bach gibt´s schon länger. 

Leider nur mit dem Handy unterwegs; aber schnell noch ein paar Sonnenstahlen einfangen; das Unwetter ist schon angekündigt...


----------



## sommerfrische (6. Juni 2016)

Ist das ein Biberbau? Oder bauen Nutrias sowas?


----------



## Perlenkette (7. Juni 2016)

...  auf jeden Fall ist es wilder Trailbau  . Der schmale Weg links ist/ war der Trail.



sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ist das ein Biberbau? Oder bauen Nutrias sowas?



Das interssiert mich auch; Heimatverein sagt: Biber  . Es gibt mehrere solcher Stellen hier im Kreis.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juni 2016)

Eine Erkundungstour im Altmühltal. Nicht ganz so traumhaft wie meine Lieblingstouren, aber trotzdem schön. Nur mit dem Regen langt's langsam, entspanntes cruisen war auf den schmierigen Wurzeln und Kalkfelsen nicht drin, von den zähen Aufffahrten auf durchgeweichtem Waldboden ganz zu schweigen.

Bike und Kultur




Schöne Trails gab's auch




5 Mio Jahre Erdgeschichte




Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Juni 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Eine Erkundungstour im Altmühltal. Nicht ganz so traumhaft wie meine Lieblingstouren, aber trotzdem schön. Nur mit dem Regen langt's langsam, entspanntes cruisen war auf den schmierigen Wurzeln und Kalkfelsen nicht drin, von den zähen Aufffahrten auf durchgeweichtem Waldboden ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Bike und Kultur
> Anhang anzeigen 500849
> ...



Sehr schön ...  
Apropos Bike ...
Was ist das denn für ein feuerrotes Spielmobil   ? 
Hast Du da auch Bilder parat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juni 2016)

Ist ein älteres Scott Spark. Bild z.B. hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ladies-mit-ihren-bikes-im-einsatz.428939/page-202#post-13789224


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Juni 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist ein älteres Scott Spark. Bild z.B. hier
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ladies-mit-ihren-bikes-im-einsatz.428939/page-202#post-13789224



... ah, das Andachtsbild ...   
... daran kann ich noch erinnern ...


----------



## Aninaj (9. Juni 2016)

Endlich mal schönes Wetter ohne gleich zu warm zu sein


----------



## sommerfrische (10. Juni 2016)

Endlich Sommer, Sonne, Berge, Trails!

Hier lag ich auf einer Bank, weil die Sonne so herrlich war und ich sie so vermisst hatte.






Danach war ich dann aber fleißig  






... Radfahren, wo andere mit Stöcken herumgehen.
















Schön war's. So kann (könnte) der Sommer weitergehen


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Juni 2016)

Schön! Wo warst du unterwegs? Und: sieht gar nicht so batzig aus, wie ich vermutet hätte...


----------



## murmel04 (11. Juni 2016)

Oh Bilder mit blauem Himmel und Sonne, wie schön

Mit sowas kann ich nicht dienen.

Aber irgendwas läuft falsch, diese  Gewächse sind doch eigentlich erst später im Jahr im Wald anzufinden


----------



## sommerfrische (11. Juni 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ... sieht gar nicht so batzig aus, wie ich vermutet hätte...



Ich hatte auch Batz ohne Ende erwartet und deshalb eine reine Forststraßentour geplant. Und dann war es oben erstaunlich trocken, vielleicht wegen des Winds, ich rätsele selbst noch darüber. Bin dann sogar einen Waldweg runter, der zwar feucht, aber doch gut fahrbar war. Wahrscheinlich ein Boden, der viel Nässe aufnehmen kann.

Hier ein Bild von dem Weg. War übrigens alles in der Lenggrieser/Tegernseer Gegend.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> .....
> Mit sowas kann ich nicht dienen.
> 
> Aber irgendwas läuft falsch, diese  Gewächse sind doch eigentlich erst später im Jahr im Wald anzufinden




Wir haben gestern auch einen Steinpilz oder sowas gesehen, der ist bestimmt nicht vom letzten Jahr übrig geblieben


----------



## scylla (11. Juni 2016)

Wusstet ihr denn noch gar nicht, dass am 1.Juni meteorologischer Herbstbeginn war?


----------



## murmel04 (11. Juni 2016)

Ach ja eines hab ich noch.

Das Ende des Trails
Und dabei war ich so stolz auf mich das ich ihn endlich mal komplett gefahren bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (11. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr denn noch gar nicht, dass am 1.Juni meteorologischer Herbstbeginn war?



Und an 21.Juni dann kalendarischer Winteranfang


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 502076 Ach ja eines hab ich noch.
> 
> Das Ende des Trails
> Und dabei war ich so stolz auf mich das ich ihn endlich mal komplett gefahren bin


Bloß den Trial-Part am Ende haste ausgelassen, oder wie?


----------



## Schwimmer (12. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr denn noch gar nicht, dass am 1.Juni meteorologischer Herbstbeginn war?





murmel04 schrieb:


> Und an 21.Juni dann kalendarischer Winteranfang



Mädels, das wird schon noch Sommer - in diesem Jahr - ...
Es dauert halt noch ein wenig ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Juni 2016)

Tja, warm und feucht. Das mag das Myzel und treibt die Fruchtkörper aus. Ich sollte mal in den Wald gehen, hab da so ne Steinpilzstelle....


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 502076 Ach ja eines hab ich noch.
> 
> Das Ende des Trails



Das ist aber eine ganz neue Qualität von Trail-blockier-bemühungen! 

Warum gibt's eigentlich keinen Daumen-runter-Knopf?


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Juni 2016)

Erinnerungen an eine sonnige Tour.

Zwei Tage ohne Regen bewirkten Wunder und die allseits bekannte Traumtour bei Pegnitz tat das Übrige. Hoffentlich kehrt der Sommer bald zurück!

Verspargelte Landschaften


 

Trails


 

Felsen


 

Felsentrail


 

Ohne Hinweisschilder geht gar nix 


 

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Juni 2016)

2 Tage ohne Regen  .................... bei uns nicht


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Juni 2016)

Ist auch schon längst vorbei; 48St-Regensumme Bamberg: 35 Liter


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (13. Juni 2016)

Es hat doch tatsächlich heute Nachmittag mal aufgehört zu regnen 













Nur sieht man nach so ner Tour immer aus wie ne Wildsau. Aber egal, Hauptsache mal wieder raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (13. Juni 2016)

Naturschutzgebiet oder? Sehr schön 

Das Blöde ist, man kann trotzdem nicht weit wegfahren. Ich hab keine Lust mehr nur daheim rumzugurken 
Und heut Nachmittag...hab ich endlich was Wichtiges abgearbeitet...ich mußte mich so zwingen  so ne Gemeinheit.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Juni 2016)

@*Miss Geschick* Der Natur tut der Regen allerdings echt gut, durch den ziemlich trockenen Winter konnten sich z.B. die Wälder vom Hitzesommer '15 kaum erholen. Aber fürs Biken natürlich suboptimal. Hoffentlich bessert sich das Wetter bald und dann können sich alle freuen: Mensch und Natur .


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (13. Juni 2016)

Ja, ist alles Naturschutzgebiet.
Es ist hier zum Glück seit 15 Uhr trocken. Und für Mittwoch sieht es auch gar nicht mal so schlecht aus.
Ansonsten regnet es hier ständig. Richtig nervend ist das


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Juni 2016)

Unterwegs im Südharz


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Juni 2016)

Sommer in Deutschland ...


----------



## Bettina (15. Juni 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Sommer Fatbikes in Deutschland ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (15. Juni 2016)

Denke mal die sind noch fleißig unterwegs und nicht im
Sommerschlaf


----------



## buntspecht (16. Juni 2016)

am dienstag gerade die zwei regenfreien stunden erwischt und ne kleine feierabendtour machen konnen.
nach zwei jahren bikepause gehts ganz ganz langsam wieder den taunus hoch


----------



## Lalyle (16. Juni 2016)

Ich kann nur mit meinem allerersten Versuch auf einem Bike mit etwas mehr Bums dienen. Mein eigenes Bike ist leider noch nicht da. Wart. Sterb. Wart. Aber hier, ein Testride vom Liv, der statt der erwarteten Parkplatzrunde damit endete, dass ich von der Guidesse eine Privatlektion in runterballern bekam. Inklusive der ersten Treppe und dem ersten Sprung. Fragt nicht wie viel Mimimi dem vorausging. Und ja, die Brille war nur für den Pool gedacht.


----------



## Lalyle (16. Juni 2016)

Ah, doch, zwei vom Testride auf dem Stumpy hab ich noch. Der Trail vor meiner Haustür. Hübsch da. Ich verfahr mich allerdings immer noch regelmässig im Miniwald.


----------



## Lalyle (16. Juni 2016)

Äh. Ja. Und das sollte eigentlich in den Ladies mit ihren Bikes Thread. Sorry.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Juni 2016)

Wie  kapier ich nicht. Die Fotos zeigen dich bei deiner 1. Treppenfahrt und deinem 1. Sprung???
Sieht aus, als hättest du das schon xxx-mal gemacht.


----------



## Lalyle (16. Juni 2016)

Lach... Ja. Ich hab anfangs Jahr ab und zu mein tonnenschweres unpassendes Hardtail durch den Wald gequält und Blut geleckt. Das war das erste Mal auf einem richtigen Fully und das erste Mal "lass es einfach fahren". Aber guck genau hin: unpassende Brille, Racehelm, adrenalingeschwängerter Ausdruck, Panikhaltung mit dem Hintern weeeeeit hinten. Vor der Treppe hab ich 5 Minuten getrötzelt und bin dann vor Interessierten Fussgängern mit zitternden Beinen runtergefahren weil mir die Guidesse garantiert hat, dass ich nicht den Abflug mach und sie mich sonst in mein liebstes sauteures Restaurant einlädt. Hahaha. Tolle Taktik.


----------



## black soul (17. Juni 2016)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Lach... Ja. Ich hab anfangs Jahr ab und zu mein tonnenschweres unpassendes Hardtail durch den Wald gequält und Blut geleckt. Das war das erste Mal auf einem richtigen Fully und das erste Mal "lass es einfach fahren". Aber guck genau hin: unpassende Brille, Racehelm, adrenalingeschwängerter Ausdruck, Panikhaltung mit dem Hintern weeeeeit hinten. Vor der Treppe hab ich 5 Minuten getrötzelt und bin dann vor Interessierten Fussgängern mit zitternden Beinen runtergefahren weil mir die Guidesse garantiert hat, dass ich nicht den Abflug mach und sie mich sonst in mein liebstes sauteures Restaurant einlädt. Hahaha. Tolle Taktik.


----------



## frechehex (18. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr denn noch gar nicht, dass am 1.Juni meteorologischer Herbstbeginn war?



Nun weiß i auch, warum's an meinem Geburtstag sooft schneit


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Juni 2016)

letzte Woche im Vinschgau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (18. Juni 2016)

Bescheidenes Wetter, aber tolles Bild!


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (19. Juni 2016)

Wir waren heute mal wieder in der Pfalz unterwegs


----------



## Mausoline (19. Juni 2016)

Oh, da scheint es in letzter Zeit auch geregnet zu haben


----------



## Aninaj (19. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Oh, da scheint es in letzter Zeit auch geregnet zu haben



In der Pfalz? Wir waren am Freitag dort fahren und sahen aus wie die Schweinchen ... war aber trotzdem eine schöne Tour


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (20. Juni 2016)

Ja, ist selbst in der Pfalz etwas matschig teilweise. Aber geht immer noch super zum Fahren.
Auf jeden Fall um Welten besser als auf der Alb bei uns ums Eck oder im Schwarzwald.


----------



## buntspecht (20. Juni 2016)

kleine rund ums haus im taunus:


----------



## frechehex (20. Juni 2016)

In den bayr. Alpen war's Samstag matschig, ging aber ganz gut . Seit gestern is Land unter ...


----------



## sommerfrische (22. Juni 2016)

Der See hat gelockt bei den Temperaturen, aber ich hatte ja noch was vor...





Die Belohnung gab's oben.










Und beim Runterfahren  *gemeint ist nicht noch ein Kuchen, sondern ein nettrr Trail.






... und Weiterfahren.





Bilderbuchwetter und Bilderbuchlandschaft 





Endlich Sommer


----------



## frechehex (22. Juni 2016)

Wo warst Du unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (22. Juni 2016)

In der Wallgauer Gegend.


----------



## frechehex (22. Juni 2016)

Schöne Fotos 
Ich mußte leider arbeiten :-( Aber auch in Österreich war das Wetter genial


----------



## Mausoline (22. Juni 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> In den bayr. Alpen war's Samstag matschig, ging aber ganz gut . Seit gestern is Land unter ...




Wo???


----------



## frechehex (23. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wo???



In Zell am See


----------



## frechehex (23. Juni 2016)

Einfach nur zum Einkaufen geradelt ...


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Juni 2016)

Abenteuer in der wilden Oberpfalz.

Auf Wiesentrails entlang der Hangkante




Weissblaue Aussichten


 

Hl. Sebastian ... wie passend! 


 

Das ist doch nicht ihr Ernst?	 Doch ..... 


 

 

Schee, aber heiss woars!

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (23. Juni 2016)

Schön! Die Bemerkung zum Hl Sebastian verstehe ich allerdings nicht ... Oder hast du dich in der Hitze wie eine Märtyrerin gefühlt (durchbohrt von den sengenden Strahlen der Sonne


----------



## sommerfrische (23. Juni 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> Einfach nur zum Einkaufen geradelt ...
> Anhang anzeigen 505581


Beneidenswert. Ich erspare uns die Aussicht bei meinem Supermarkt.


----------



## frechehex (23. Juni 2016)

Die hab ich aber auch nur hier in Österreich.
Zuhause bin i ja in München


----------



## frechehex (23. Juni 2016)

Ausblick auf's Kitzsteinhorn beim Abendessen


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Juni 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Schön! Die Bemerkung zum Hl Sebastian verstehe ich allerdings nicht ... Oder hast du dich in der Hitze wie eine Märtyrerin gefühlt (durchbohrt von den sengenden Strahlen der Sonne


Durchbohrt von den Dornen im Bild 4.


----------



## sommerfrische (23. Juni 2016)

Autsch


----------



## sommerfrische (29. Juni 2016)

Hübsche Hügel, feine Trails.... Entspanntes Rauf und Runter in sanfter Landschaft bei ebenso gnädigen Temperaturen. Nach dem tollen LO-WE mussten es nicht gleich wieder hohe Berge bei 30 Grad sein


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Juni 2016)

Schön! Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor .

Ich hatte heute Ruhetag ...


----------



## sommerfrische (29. Juni 2016)

Bei mir war heute innerlicher Ruhetag bei äußerlicher Strampelei. Bekommt mir viiiel besser als umgekehrt


----------



## frechehex (29. Juni 2016)

In den hohen Bergen im Chiemgau sind 30 Grad doch net warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. Juli 2016)

Am Wochenende hab ich mir Walchsee, Priener Hütte (heller Punkt mittig über See) und Geigelstein von der anderen Seite aus angesehen. Zum Klettern wars leider zu nass, da haben wir den Feldberg bestiegen


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Juli 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Am Wochenende hab ich mir Walchsee, Priener Hütte (heller Punkt mittig über See) und Geigelstein von der anderen Seite aus angesehen. Zum Klettern wars leider zu nass, da haben wir den Feldberg bestiegen



... also, sozusagen mit ohne Rad ...


----------



## Mausoline (4. Juli 2016)

Genau so


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Juli 2016)

Mit @sommerfrische auf Tour im Reintal

Bergpanoramen





Blühende Bergwiesen




Zwischenabfahrt oberhalb der Klamm


 



Schotterrampen
Fies ...




Fieser ... am fiesesten!


 



Felsige Landschaften




Fast geschafft




Oben




Belohnung


 



Schee woars!

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## buntspecht (5. Juli 2016)

bunkerschnüffeltour bei viernheim:


----------



## buntspecht (5. Juli 2016)

so langsam komm ich wieder die berge hoch


----------



## Perlenkette (5. Juli 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Am Wochenende hab ich mir Walchsee, Priener Hütte (heller Punkt mittig über See) und Geigelstein von der anderen Seite aus angesehen. Zum Klettern wars leider zu nass, da haben wir den Feldberg bestiegen



Tolle WolkenbergLandschaft !!


----------



## Mausoline (5. Juli 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Tolle WolkenbergLandschaft !!



....mit ergiebiger Füllung 
kurz nach 14Uhr sind wir zusammen mit den ersten Tropfen in der Hütte eingetroffen.


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Juli 2016)

PFALZ!!!! 

Trails ...
Rütteltrails ... Blaubeertrails ...


 

 

Massakertrails 


 

Türme und Flurdenkmäler


 

 

Dialekt 


 

Burgen


 

A Traum woars, schade, dass die Pfalz so weit weg liegt und ich da nur alle Paar Jahre zum Biken komme .

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. Juli 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> .....
> A Traum woars, schade, dass die Pfalz so weit weg liegt und ich da nur alle Paar Jahre zum Biken komme .
> ....



Das kann sich manchmal sehr schnell ändern


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Juli 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das kann sich manchmal sehr schnell ändern


Du meinst, der Glaube kann Berge versetzen? 

Aber so schlimm ist es bei mir ja nicht, es sind schliesslich vor kurzem 25 Ladies von weit her gereist, um in meinem Heimatrevier zu Biken . Und die Ganzjahressportmöglichkeiten können auch die tollsten Trails in der Pfalz nicht wettmachen ....


----------



## Mausoline (11. Juli 2016)

...ausser Skifahren kann man in der Pfalz vermutlich die gleichen Sportarten machen 
aber ich glaube wir lassen alles an seinem Platz


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Juli 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ...ausser Skifahren



Eben .



Mausoline schrieb:


> aber ich glaube wir lassen alles an seinem Platz



Dem stimme ich zu!


----------



## sommerfrische (19. Juli 2016)

Trails, Berge, ein See - was will man (oder frau) mehr?











Auch mal einen kniffligen Trail 






Postkartenblicke ....






... und dann doch lieber weiter in die Stille.






Das Grinsen auf dem Gesicht beim langen Trail zum Schluss blieb leider unfotografiert 

Ein toller Tag! Schön war's


----------



## riotgrrrl (19. Juli 2016)

Hier mein Reisebericht: zwei Wochen französische Alpen liegen gerade hinter mir 
http://offroadgirls.berlin/2-wochen-biken-pur-in-frankreich-teil-1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (20. Juli 2016)

@sommerfrische 
Wo genau bist Du gefahren?


----------



## sommerfrische (20. Juli 2016)

Die Tour führt um den Säuling: von Griesen nach Reutte und über Alpsee und Bleckenau zurück.


----------



## Chrige (20. Juli 2016)

Da ich nicht so oft im Forum bin, hier ein paar Fotos der letzten zwei Wochen:

Feierabendtour:













Sonntagstour









Wochenende in Flims-Laax


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Juli 2016)

@Chrige

Ich bin sooo neidisch   

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Juli 2016)

Fahrtechnik- und Konditraining in Davos

Alpenpanorama


 

Alpenbikeständer


 

Alpentrails


 

 

Und noch mehr Alpentrails


 

 

Blick nach vorne


 

Blick zurück


 

Stürzen verboten!


 

Mehr davon! 

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## sommerfrische (21. Juli 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Mehr davon!



Ja bitte! Und für mich auch ...


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Juli 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ja bitte! Und für mich auch ...


Das lässt sich wohl einrichten, wenn das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## Chrige (22. Juli 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> @Chrige
> 
> Ich bin sooo neidisch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk



Du weisst, dass mein Gästezimmer (fast) immer frei ist. Du kannst gerne mal vorbei kommen. Und alle Touren oben  wären auch als Cappu-Runden mit weniger als 1000hm zu machen ;-)


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Juli 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mehr davon!
> 
> ...



Ja, bitte ...


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. Juli 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Die Tour führt um den Säuling: von Griesen nach Reutte und über Alpsee und Bleckenau zurück.



Ist der Säuling nicht bei Füssen?
Ist dann ja gar nicht sooo weit weg von mir 
Du hast da nicht evtl nen Track dazu? 

Ich glaub ich muss umziehen. Die Berge sind zu weit weg von mir :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (25. Juli 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ist der Säuling nicht bei Füssen?
> Ist dann ja gar nicht sooo weit weg von mir
> Du hast da nicht evtl nen Track dazu?
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss umziehen. Die Berge sind zu weit weg von mir :-(



Oh ja, bitte einen Track wenn möglich.
Bin in ein paar Wochen auch da und mal was fahren was nicht in den normalen Karten ist wäre toll.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Juli 2016)

Die Säuling Umrundung ist eine ganz normale Mountainbike Tour, die schon in den alten Moser-Führer aus 1995 drin steht. Da findest du sicher zig Tracks in den gängigen Portalen. Hat aber 1500hm und ist fahrtechnisch über den Jägersteig eher anspruchsvoll.


----------



## sommerfrische (29. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre die Runde ein kleines bisschen anders, als sie üblicherweise im Netz steht, habe den Mädels mal beide Varianten geschickt.

Was mich betrifft, bin ich immer dankbar für von Bekannten erprobte Tracks. Manchmal sind dann doch noch kurze Varianten (vielleicht ja sogar Trails) drin, die nicht jedermann kennt...


----------



## sommerfrische (30. Juli 2016)

Jedes Jahr fahre ich die Karwendelrunde, weil ich die Landschaft so unglaublich schön finde. Und ärgere mich jedes Mal über die Auffahrt zur Vereinalm, weil die so zäh und fad ist.
Deshalb gabs heute eine  Karwendelrundenvariante: schöner - und mit deutlich mehr Trails  

Erstmal ging's wie gewohnt zum Karwendelhaus.







Runter in den Ahornboden und rauf zur Falkenhütte, die Laliderer Wände im Blick.






Anstrengend, aber wunderschön.






Den Trail runterzu wollte ich schon länger mal ausprobieren.











Vom Risstal dann nicht Richtung Vereinalm, sondern zum Plumsjoch. 
















Auf dem Weg ins Inntal gab's dann noch einen weiteren hübschen Trail, aber keine Zeit mehr zum fotografieren - ich musste meinen Zug erwischen.

Schön war's


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juli 2016)

Vorletztes Bild....ist das ein Weg zum Plumsjoch? nicht die normale Auffahrt?
Letztes Bild....Neubau Plumsjochhütte oder?

Schöne Runde, das waren bestimmt ein paar km  und hm 



hab noch Bildchen von "zu Fuß" aber weil die einem nicht jeden Tag vor die Kamera treten, sollen die hierher 

zuerst die Hermelin-Familie








und 50m weiter das Schneehuhnpäärchen


----------



## sommerfrische (30. Juli 2016)

Ich war ganz perplex, als ich heute die neue Hütte gesehen habe. Eigentlich schade. Andererseits ist die alte schon sehr urig. Wenn man selbst dort leben würde, würde man auch modernisieren.

Dein Hermelinbild ist klasse! Habe leider noch nie einen gesehen. Wo genau waren der und die Schneehühner? Wundert mich etwas, dass die Wanderer sie nicht stören.

Edit: drittletztes und vorletztes Bild sind der Weg zur Plumpsjochhütte. Nach dem starken Regen in diesem Frühjahr aber heute mühsam zu fahren, auch wenn es auf den Bilder nicht so aussieht ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Juli 2016)

Hach sind die lebenden Pelzkrägelchen niedlich! Das wäre mal ein Bild des Tages.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Juli 2016)

@ Sommerfrische:
Ich fahre, wenn ich vom Plumsjoch runterkomme, immer über den Schleimssattel zurück nach Fall. Da hat man bergab dann auch immer noch einen recht netten Trail. Allerdings ist die Anfahrt zu den Hagelhütten über´s Rißtal schon arg fad. Aber das Plumsjoch mag ich total gern.
Die von dir o.g. Runde hätte ich leider nicht in den Beinen


----------



## sommerfrische (31. Juli 2016)

@Pfadfinderin 
Den Schleimsattel hatte ich tatsächlich überlegt noch dranzuhängen. Den Trail will ich schon länger fahren. Wäre in dem Fall ab Lenggries mit dem Zug heimgefahren. Aber nachdem die Auffahrt zur Plumsjochhütte anstrengender war als geplant, hätte mir der steile Aufstieg keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. Und es war dann auch nett, vom Hochgebirge (Falkenhütte), wo es fast ein bisschen kühl war, zum Achensee zu kommen, wo es hochsommerlich heiß war, mit Riviera-Feeling. Dann noch der Trail ins Inntal - war super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (31. Juli 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> ......
> Edit: drittletztes und vorletztes Bild sind der Weg zur Plumpsjochhütte. Nach dem starken Regen in diesem Frühjahr aber heute mühsam zu fahren, auch wenn es auf den Bilder nicht so aussieht ...



Der Weg vom Karwendel kommend  zur Plumsjochhütte ist mir nicht so schmal in Erinnerung, ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her. Schleimsattel ist ekelhaft steil bergauf.
Kompliment für so ne Tour alleine 

Ich hab heut auch endlich ne laange Trainingstour mit gut hm vollbracht   das muss ich auf Tour nur noch für 8 Tage umsetzen, dann ist gut  






Die Hermeline kamen plötzlich 5m unterhalb von uns aus einem Steinhaufen  als wir kurz Pause machten, nach vielleicht 50m weiterlaufen waren auf einmal die Schneehühner vor uns auf dem Weg, ein richtiges Glück. 
Ich vermute dort sind nicht soviel Wanderer unterwegs, die Schafe dort haben uns auch mit dem Hirten verwechselt und sind ganz schön aufdringlich geworden  Es war beim Abstieg eines Hüttengipfels der Nevesjochhütte auf ca. 2700m.


----------



## buntspecht (2. August 2016)

die tour auf dem lahnhöhenweg war ziemlich anstrengend, aber auch super schön:












http://taunusoffroadtourer.blogspot.de/2016/07/radwandern-der-lahn-ganz-wortlich.html?view=classic


----------



## MissesDee (5. August 2016)

Juchu, ab in die Berge mag ich auch gern 


 


 


 

 
bei Santa Caterina Valfurva: sauschön da


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (5. August 2016)

Super schöne Gegend da. Waren dort auch erst Mitte Juli


----------



## sommerfrische (8. August 2016)

Wieder im Karwendel. 

Auffahrt






Hier hatte ich kurz hochgetragen, das war aber nicht der Weg.






Das war der Weg. War auch viel entspannter zum Hochschiebfahrtragen 






Endlich oben - einer wundert sich.






Belohnung






Und noch eine gaaaanz lange Belohnung 
















Nochmal kurz hochtragen, dafür gab's eine Zugabe.






Schön war's


----------



## frechehex (9. August 2016)

Ich war gestern zwischen Zell am See, Saalfelden und Maria Alm unterwegs 




Steinerne Meer (Saalfelden)








toller Trail im Moorgebiet 












Trail mit vielen Tragepassagen :-(



 
Aus dem Wald raus und Blick auf´s Steinerne Meer und Hochkönig (ganz rechts)



 
(Woll-)hühner im Almdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lalyle (15. August 2016)

Wir waren einen halben Tag in Kandersteg, die Freeridestrecke ausprobieren (huaaaaa, verreckt!). Wahnsinnig schönes Wetter, trotz Sonntag nicht extrem viele Leute. Nach einer gfürchigen ersten Abfahrt haben wir uns reingefummelt und bekamen ordentlich Spass auf der ruppigen, schotterigen und steilen Strecke. Nice. Dann noch ein Rundfährtli zum Arvenseeli zum Füsse schockfrosten und Nussgipfel essen, so schön dort. 
Schaut:



 

 



Falls jemand Ideen für Singletrailtouren in der Gegend hat, immer gern. Der Weg vom Gemmipass runter wurde uns leider als langweilig beschrieben.


----------



## Mausoline (16. August 2016)

Ich bin den Weg vom Gemmipass nach Leukerbad vor vielen Jahren mal runtergelaufen, runterfahren möcht ich den nicht.
Im Wallis gibts auch schöne Touren.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (20. August 2016)

Heute unterwegs gewesen und die neue Bremse etwas eingefahren. Kein Vergleich zu meiner früheren Guide


----------



## frechehex (20. August 2016)

Wo warst Du unterwegs?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (20. August 2016)

Das war bei Pforzheim. Am Kupferhammer geparkt und dann zum Hohenwarter Aussichtsturm gefahren.


----------



## sommerfrische (20. August 2016)

Nach lohnender Aussicht sieht es (bei dem Wetter) nicht aus  Aber das Radel ist so hübsch jetzt, das muss einfach gefahren werden. Tolle Farbkombi!!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (20. August 2016)

Ooch, hat sich trotzdem gelohnt. Auch wenn das Wetter nicht so war. Immerhin hat es nicht geregnet


----------



## MissesDee (21. August 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ooch, hat sich trotzdem gelohnt. Auch wenn das Wetter nicht so war. Immerhin hat es nicht geregnet


----------



## MissesDee (21. August 2016)

Wir waren noch Mal in S.Caterina - bei Sonnenschein


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (24. August 2016)

Gestern Abend noch ein wenig unterwegs gewesen. Einmal Biergarten und zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (27. August 2016)

In der Nähe von Meran:


----------



## niceann (29. August 2016)

letzte Woche mal wieder Bildle gemacht auf der Hausrunde......



... im schönen Schwabenländle 

(steht zur Auswahl beim FdT...)


----------



## Perlenkette (29. August 2016)

Bike-Urlaub mit @KaetheR im Pinzgau /Österreich 






Schiebende Biker wie an einer Perlenkette; und auch @Perlenkette schiebt.........



 

... (und flucht vor sich hin). Kaethe strahlt dagegen unermüdlich. Wahrscheinlich, weil sie die Abfahrt schon kennt.



 

Geschafft! 



 




 


 

Abwärts geht´s in zwei Etappen über den traumhaften Trail flowig ins Tal. Was soll ich sagen- sie hattte Recht, es hat sich gelohnt. 



 

 

.... und immer weiter....... 



 



 

..... über 10 KM mit 1000 TM ..........



 

 

Nochmal die Aussicht genießen....



 

....fast unten. Wir sind noch weitergefahren; aber das sollte an Fotos reichen .
Feierabend:





.....naja noch nicht ganz. Ein Bike musste notärztlich versorgt werden und das andere über Nacht ins Krankenhaus .



 

Super war´s!!! Ein toller (Urlaubs-) Tag mit tollem Wetter, tollen Trails und einer tollen Mitfahrerin. Fotos z.T. von und mit @KaetheR


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. August 2016)

Hacklbergtrail ist immer wieder toll!
Und solange es nur die Bikes sind, die notärztlich oder im Krankenhaus versorgt werden müssen, ist immer noch alles bestens! 
Übrigens gibt es auch Biker, die den Anstieg zum Schattberg Westgipfel tretend schaffen  (Ich nicht!)


----------



## bajcca (29. August 2016)

Hacklbergtrail bin ich heute morgen gefahren
Mein Garmin sagt, dass Schattberg nach der Kurve 27%Steigung hat, da schieb ich doch lieber


----------



## Schwimmer (29. August 2016)

niceann schrieb:


> letzte Woche mal wieder Bildle gemacht auf der Hausrunde......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do isch's halt schee ...


----------



## Perlenkette (2. September 2016)

.... Nachtrag; grade noch gefunden: Der Blick von unten. 



 




@WarriorPrincess ; ich hörte davon .  Am Gipfel sagte ein Tourenradler zum mir: Naja mit DEINEM Rad wäre ich da auch nicht hochgekommen. Ich sagte: Ich mit Deinem aber trotzdem nicht .

Viel Spaß noch im Urlaub @bajcca und @*Miss Geschick* !


----------



## Jellyflake (4. September 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ich hörte davon




Einmal letzten Sommer habe ich eine (kleine) Gruppe hochpedalieren sehen... und die Sausäcke sahen nicht mal sonderlich gestresst aus 

Ich bin ab Donnerstag wieder da in der Gegend - und freu mich nach den Bildern hier jetzt noch ein kleines bisschen mehr


----------



## sommerfrische (5. September 2016)

@sommerfrische in der Sommerfrische





Mit den berühmten 3 Ks: Kurbeln....





Kuchen essen (*ohne Abb.)
Knieschoner anziehen







Hier oben war ich natürlich auch 







 



Schön war´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jellyflake (5. September 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> (...) in der Sommerfrische



Wir verbringen unsere Sommerfrische in gleicher Gegend, kommt mir vor! Ab Donnertag bin ich im Lande


----------



## Mausoline (5. September 2016)

Ortsangabe


----------



## sommerfrische (6. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ortsangabe



Ich war in der Gegend um den Zeller See. Nach dem Radeln noch ins Wasser hüpfen zu können, fand ich schon ziemlich klasse. War eben eine richtige Sommerfrische (und wohlverdient


----------



## Perlenkette (6. September 2016)

Sorry, doppelt


----------



## Perlenkette (6. September 2016)

Weiter mit @KaetheR um die  ̶h̶̶ä̶̶u̶̶s̶̶e̶̶r̶̶ ̶   Berge gezogen.

Aussichten:  Heiter bis wolkig  (Stimmung heiter trotz Berge wolkig)



 


 

Achtung; Ku-h-rve



 


 

Über Brücken und Wege, Wiesen und Stege - naja durch den Bach mußten wir auch





 

Zwischendurch mal die Aussicht genießen...



 












 

Zieleinfahrt



 

Leider schon vorbei und viel zu lange her. Hat großen Spaß gemacht und wurde zwischenzeitlich schon auszugsweise wiederholt. Fotos z.T. von und mit @KaetheR .


----------



## riotgrrrl (7. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen, hier mein Videobeitrag zu meinem Bike-Urlaub im Sommer in den französischen Alpen (Les Arcs, Savoie): 



 Beide Strecken sind Teil des Bikesparks "Les Arcs" und waren auch Teil des Endurorennens "Enduro2". Einen Bericht mit Bildern gibt's hier dazu: http://offroadgirls.berlin/2-wochen-biken-pur-in-frankreich-teil-1 Viel Spaß beim schauen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (11. September 2016)

Im Berchtesgadener Land


----------



## KaetheR (15. September 2016)

Für eine Woche ging es ins Grödner Tal - wunderschöne Landschaft und anspruchsvolle Trails mit Schotterstraßen. 
Hatte dort ein Hotel gebucht, dass geführte Touren anbot.

Seiser Alm Tour




Alta Badia Tour 

 



 



Königinnen Tour 






 


 
Unter den Geislern






 







 

Sellaronda


----------



## Mausoline (15. September 2016)

Klasse Bilder 



KaetheR schrieb:


> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 529166
> ....



 da sind wir hochgefahren ääähhh gelaufen


----------



## Perlenkette (16. September 2016)

KaetheR schrieb:


> Für eine Woche ging es ins Grödner Tal



Ich hab´ jetzt mal "gefällt mir" geklickt. Den Button "Da will ich auch hin" gibt´s ja leider nicht. 
Besser noch: "Das nächste Mal komme ich mit".


----------



## niceann (17. September 2016)

KaetheR schrieb:


> Für eine Woche ging es ins Grödner Tal - wunderschöne Landschaft und anspruchsvolle Trails mit Schotterstraßen.
> Hatte dort ein Hotel gebucht, dass geführte Touren anbot.
> 
> Seiser Alm Tour
> ...





Zu Gast gewesen beim Günther im schönen Grödner Tal


----------



## beuze1 (17. September 2016)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim schauen!!



8:37 lang, eine wacklige Einstellung 
Spaß


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. September 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Im Berchtesgadener Land



Lattengebirgsumrundung / Jägersteig?


----------



## sommerfrische (17. September 2016)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Lattengebirgsumrundung / Jägersteig?


Ja, das war das Lattengebirge, du kennst dich wirklich aus   Ich glaube allerdings, dass der Weg Pioniersteig heißt, aber wir meinen sicher denselben... den mit dem Gardaseefeeling 

Du hast mich übrigens auf die Idee für meine Sommerabschlussrunde gebracht. Mit einem richtig spaßigen Rumpeltrail


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. September 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> J
> 
> Du hast mich übrigens auf die Idee für meine Sommerabschlussrunde gebracht. Mit einem richtig spaßigen Rumpeltrail



 ähhh.... sollte ich da ein déjà vu haben?  Irgendwie sagt mir das gerade nichts...
Hast du den Sommer schon beendet, oder war das mehr in die Zukunft gedacht?


----------



## sommerfrische (18. September 2016)

Ich fürchte, das Wetter hat den Sommer beendet, deshalb habe ich meine Tour in dieser Woche seufzend zur 'Sommerabschlusstour' erklärt  

Es ging unspektakulär, aber nett zum Breitenstein/Aiblinger Hütte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. September 2016)

Schande über mein Haupt.   Aber ich bin den Weg ja auch erst einmal gefahren und das ist sicher auch schon wieder 3 Jahre her.
Dann kommen halt jetzt die Herbsttouren, raschelndes Laub und Trails im Buchenwald haben ja auch was


----------



## sommerfrische (18. September 2016)

Allein die Vorstellung von Rascheltrails hebt meine gerade etwas 'verregnete' Stimmung. Herbst hat schon was


----------



## Jellyflake (18. September 2016)

Mal sehen, ob ich im Oktober, wenn ich es wieder in die Alpen schaffe, noch mal so viel Glück mit dem Wetter habe


----------



## KaetheR (18. September 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ..."Das nächste Mal komme ich mit".



Yipeh ... das wäre toll  das würde wieder ein Spaß wie in Saalbach .... Ich freu mich darauf


----------



## KaetheR (18. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder
> 
> da sind wir hochgefahren ääähhh gelaufen



da gefiel mir meine Fahrtrichtung doch besser


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2016)

KaetheR schrieb:


> da gefiel mir meine Fahrtrichtung doch besser



das hat bei uns leider nicht in dieTourplanung gepaßt


----------



## KaetheR (18. September 2016)

@Mausoline toller Bericht von eurer Mädelsgruppe - manche Trails hab ich erkannt  bin mir nur bei der Fahrtrichtung nicht immer ganz so sicher


----------



## sommerfrische (22. September 2016)

Als ich heute morgen aus dem Zug stieg,   löste sich der Hochnebel gerade auf. Es war dann nochmal ein Tag in kurz/kurz.
Trailschaukeln um den Walchensee 

Ich mag Kühe. Die da vorne war wohl so eine Art Anführerin. Auf ihr Muhen hin, kamen die anderen vom Berg, ich wurde leicht nervös, aber sie zockelten alle einmütig zu zwei anderen Mtbikern hin, die gerade Pause machten. Da wurden die beiden doch sehr nervös.






Traileinstieg






War gar nicht einfach. Die Stufe bin ich gefahren   aber wie immer fehlt das Beweisfoto.






Zwischendurch gabs immer wieder Blicke auf den See.






Nach unten hin wurde der Trail flowiger.






... und es gab noch ein Riesenmatschloch (bin bis zum Tretlager versunken), weshalb ich zur Bikewaschanlage musste 






Im Hintergrund: das nächste Ziel.






So sieht der See von der anderen Seite aus. Runter ging es wieder auf einem feinen Trail, der mich endgültig überzeugt hat, doch endlich Hinterradversetzen zu lernen.






Und immer wieder tolle Ausblicke (das ist jetzt der Kochelsee).

Schön war's!


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (23. September 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Als ich heute morgen aus dem Zug stieg,   löste sich der Hochnebel gerade auf. Es war dann nochmal ein Tag in kurz/kurz.
> Trailschaukeln um den Walchensee
> 
> Ich mag Kühe. Die da vorne war wohl so eine Art Anführerin. Auf ihr Muhen hin, kamen die anderen vom Berg, ich wurde leicht nervös, aber sie zockelten alle einmütig zu zwei anderen Mtbikern hin, die gerade Pause machten. Da wurden die beiden doch sehr nervös.
> ...



Super schöne Fotos. Wo findest Du eigentlich immer diese Touren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (23. September 2016)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus unseren Saalbach Urlaub.
Hatten die ganze Woche über super viel Glück mit dem Wetter 
Trails dort sind genial, allerdings sind bei den "leichteren" Strecken die Bremswellen nervig


----------



## KaetheR (23. September 2016)

Dieses Jahr waren ja viele Mädels in Saalbach , da müssten wir doch im nächstes Jahr fast ein Gruppentreffen dort machen


----------



## Mausoline (23. September 2016)

Hab mir grad auch überlegt "muss ich auch mal dahin"  


@sommerfrische 
 war immer noch nicht die Sommerabschlußtour

sieht interessant aus


----------



## Perlenkette (23. September 2016)

KaetheR schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr waren ja viele Mädels in Saalbach , da müssten wir doch im nächstes Jahr fast ein Gruppentreffen dort machen



...oder zumindest mal einen Foto-Thread.....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hab mir grad auch überlegt "muss ich auch mal dahin"
> 
> 
> @sommerfrische
> ...



Mausi, ich glaub nicht, dass du dahin musst   Zuviele Lifte, zuviel verschandelte Natur, zuwenig natürliche Wege.

@sommerfrische :
Sachenbachtrail und Pionierweg? Schade, dass ich nur noch am WE Zeit habe, die beiden Wege würde ich auch gern mal wieder fahren!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. September 2016)

@*Miss Geschick* : Das Bild mit dem Flatterband und das mit den Wurzeln, sind die vom Hochalmtrail?

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (23. September 2016)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mausi, ich glaub nicht, dass du dahin musst   Zuviele Lifte, zuviel verschandelte Natur, zuwenig natürliche Wege.
> ....



wenn du das sagst 
eine ganze Woche an so nen Ort wöllte ich sowieso nicht und für ein paar Tage ists eh recht weit


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (23. September 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> @*Miss Geschick* : Das Bild mit dem Flatterband und das mit den Wurzeln, sind die vom Hochalmtrail?
> 
> Schöne Bilder!



Nein, das war auf dem Bergstadl Trail


----------



## Aninaj (23. September 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Nein, das war auf dem Bergstadl Trail



Das mit den Wurzeln ist wirklich der Hochalmtrail, das mit den Flatterbändern aber definitiv der Bergstadl.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. September 2016)

Ah ok, dachte doch, dass ich die Wurzel kannte.
Bergstadel bin ich bisher nur runtergeschoben (zwar mit Kopfschmerzen, wär aber auch sonst für mich in vielen Teilen unfahrbar gewesen...)


----------



## riotgrrrl (27. September 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> 8:37 lang, eine wacklige Einstellung
> Spaß


"wacklige Einstellung"?? beim mountainbiken? dies gibt wohl eher einen Eindruck davon, wie ruppig die Strecken waren ...
Und für die, die es ruppig lieben, sind solche Strecken ein großer Spaß


----------



## Perlenkette (27. September 2016)

Sommerabschlussrunde, Herbstanfangsrunde oder Spätsommerrunde am Samstag bei 27°C. Die letzten 9 km durch belgisches Hochmoor mussten allerdings zu Fuß zurückgelegt werden - Trailanteil 100%; North-Shore-Anteil ca. 90%.





Sonnenstrahlen speichern.........








Trial-Übungsplatz   /																										 .... der offizielle Weg (incl. Zecken):







Balance-Teststrecke





Selfie





Abendsonne





Keine Tour ohne Kühe!





Herbstabend-Stimmung:





Schön war´s, leider wird´s doch ganz schön früh dunkel und der Rückweg musste mit dem Auto abgekürzt werden.

Einen schönen Herbst!


----------



## sommerfrische (27. September 2016)

Schöne Bilder. Was für ein tolles Spätsommer/Frühherbst-Licht!


----------



## Perlenkette (27. September 2016)

Danke! Ja, die Stimmung war herrlich und dank des schönen Lichtes ist der Akku geladen. Was nicht heißt, dass der stürmische, kalte, regnerische Herbst soooo schnell kommen muß


----------



## murmel04 (27. September 2016)

Was nicht heißt, dass der stürmische, kalte, regnerische Herbst soooo schnell kommen muß 


Von mir aus gar nicht


----------



## sommerfrische (27. September 2016)

Eine Tour mal OHNE Kühe   dafür mit Blick auf die Zugspitze, die wir umrundet haben. 







Die 'klassische' Wettersteinrunde aber war das nicht. Wir haben ein paar Trails mitgenommen, die auf dem Weg lagen   uns dafür ein bisschen Gekubel und Gerollere geschenkt.
















Die meisten Trails waren flowig - hier musste aber auch mal eine Linie durch die Wurzeln gefunden werden. 






Und immer wieder tolle Blicke.






Ausnahmsweise soll auch mal ein Mann ins LO-Forum: ein früherer Mitfahrer, der verletzt war, und nun wieder fit ist   
 falls du hier mitliest.






Schön war's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2016)

Schön  wenn ich die Runde mal wieder fahr, mußt du mir die Trails auch verraten


----------



## sommerfrische (27. September 2016)

Versprochen  Das Gekurbel soll sich ja lohnen.


----------



## Perlenkette (28. September 2016)

Schön!!! Da habe ich mal gewohnt. . Und bin dann aus den Alpen in die Nähe des Moores gezogen .


----------



## Frau_B (28. September 2016)

Hallo sommerfrische,

ich bin neu hier, lese aber schon länger mit, finde Deine Touren immer echt klasse. Angestachelt von Deinen Säuling-Runde-Fotos, konnte auch mein Freund mich mal dazu bringen mit zu kommen, den Schützensteig hinab habe ich zwar wie erwartet viel geschoben, aber war trotzdem toll. Dadurch das wir erst am Nachmittag los sind hatten wir trotz Wochenende auch nur einen Wanderer auf dem Steig.

Falls Du zu Deiner Variante Wettersteinrunde GPS-Daten hast, würde ich mich auch darüber freuen.

Grüße Frau_B


----------



## sommerfrische (28. September 2016)

Hallo @Frau_B, das ist ja mal ein nettes Kompliment   Freut mich, dass dir die Säulingrunde gefallen hat, die mag ich auch besonders gerne. Die Wettersteinrunde mit Trails hat dagegen  den Nachteil, sehr lang zu sein... Alles weitere gern per PN.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. September 2016)

Es ist Herbst geworden und daher Zeit für Touren im heimischen Gebirge.

Flowtrails bis zum Abwinken


 






Es herbstet




Keine Kühe, dafür Lamas! 



(gell, @Pfadfinderin )


Zuerst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen .



So kann der Herbst weitergehen!

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## sommerfrische (28. September 2016)

Das 'Gefällt mir' gilt natürlich vorrangig dem Kuchen   Aber Flowtrails bis zum Abwinken klingt auch nicht schlecht ... In welcher Gegend wurde der Kuchen denn gegessen?


----------



## Lenka K. (28. September 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> In welcher Gegend wurde der Kuchen denn gegessen


Chiemgau. Einkehr im Burgcafé (Di Ruhetag!), wo es auch Riesenwindbeutel gibt, gell, @Pfadfinderin .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. September 2016)

Ha, meine Vorlieben sind scheint´s schon forumbekannt! Ja, die Windbeutel sind echt super!   Hast schon mal die Waffeln probiert? Die sind auch sehr gut, aber vielleicht nicht ganz so gut wie die Windbeutel. Aber die tatsächlich oberbesten Windbeutel gibt ´s beim Fischerwirt in Schlehdorf. Schoko-Banane, ein auspapierlte Wahnsinn in Hochkalorischem! 
Aber unsere nächste Tour geht sicher auch im Burgcafé zu Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (29. September 2016)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> die tatsächlich oberbesten Windbeutel gibt ´s beim Fischerwirt in Schlehdorf


Ah, da muss ich Dir aber widersprechen: die besten Windbeutel gibt's im Windbeutelcafé in Hohenstein auf der Hersbrucker Alb. Rotweinzwetschgen mit Vanilleeis ... . Aber den Fischerwirt probier' ich bestimmt mal aus!


----------



## sommerfrische (29. September 2016)

Heute eine Genussrunde. Cappucino und Kuchen in der Sonne habe ich mir schon vor der Tour gegönnt - ein Gefühl wie Ferien  Auch die Auffahrt war eher gemütlich - hier ist schon der Traileinstieg.





Und dann gings so weiter....
Ich bin's gefahren, aber Adrenalin war  wohl ordentlich viel vorhanden, so wackelig wie ich das Handy gehalten habe   




Schöner, nicht allzu langer Uphill-Trail.












Der Wald ist gerade wunderschön. Die Blätter färben sich schon etwas, dabei ist es selbst noch im Schatten warm. 
Ganze zwei Wanderer nur waren unterwegs, einer war so nett, mich zu fotografieren.








Sehr lang ist dieser Trail und zwischendurch recht schwierig, weshalb ich auch mal schieben musste (hier noch nicht, die fiesen Stellen kamen später...). Aber:  Besser schlecht geschoben als gut geflogen   

Edit: vor 2 Jahren war ich den Trail schon einmal gefahren und war damals nur froh, als ich heil wieder unten war. Schwer ist er immer noch für mich, aber jetzt konnte ich ihn genießen 

Ausgang ins Grüne.





Sehr schön war's!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. September 2016)

Wo war das denn jetzt? Du scheinst gerade viel Zeit zu haben und es zu genießen!


----------



## sommerfrische (30. September 2016)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Du scheinst gerade viel Zeit zu haben und es zu genießen!


Den Tag habe ich wirklich genossen. War ein "gestohlener Tag", sooo viel Zeit habe ich nämlich eigentlich auch nicht. Und weil es ein Ferientag sein sollte, habe ich auch nicht so viele hm geschrubbt, schon vor der Tour Kuchen gegessen, dabei nicht auf die Uhr geguckt und es danach dem ehemaligen Angst-Trail mal so richtig tiefenentspannt gegeben  Im Isarwinkel war das.


----------



## Aninaj (30. September 2016)

ich glaube ich wohne einfach falsch 

@sommerfrische - super schöne Touren die du da fährst


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. September 2016)

neulich in Brixen 8)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingbee (6. Oktober 2016)

[/url][/IMG] Hier das erste Foto von mir. Wir waren in den Picos unterwegs.


----------



## Schwimmer (6. Oktober 2016)

bikingbee schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG] Hier das erste Foto von mir. Wir waren in den Picos unterwegs.




Hier geht's zum Abstimmen :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Schwimmer (7. Oktober 2016)

bikingbee schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG] Hier das erste Foto von mir. Wir waren in den Picos unterwegs.




Hihi cool, ich gratuliere Dir ganz herzlich zu den Erlebnissen, dem Foto und der Wahl !!!


----------



## bikingbee (7. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (9. Oktober 2016)

Heute auch mal wieder eine kleine Herbsttour gemacht


----------



## wintergriller (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe angefangen einen Bericht mit vielen Bildern über unsere Westalpentouren zu schreiben, ihr findet ihn im Reiseforum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/westalpen-touren-im-bereich-queyras-und-ecrins.821617/


----------



## Eisbein (12. Oktober 2016)

Mädels verzeiht mir, dass ich hier als mann poste, aber ich war wieder mit meiner Freundin auf Spotcheck im Bikepark Hahnenklee. Kann ich nur empfehlen, besonders wenn man eh in der Nähe wohnt. 

Hier gibts den Artikel zum nachlesen: Bikepark Hahnenklee


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2016)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Ich habe angefangen einen Bericht mit vielen Bildern über unsere Westalpentouren zu schreiben, ihr findet ihn im Reiseforum:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/westalpen-touren-im-bereich-queyras-und-ecrins.821617/




Bin gespannt und freu mich drauf, muss aber erst noch zwei andere Berichte genießen


----------



## wintergriller (14. Oktober 2016)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Ich habe angefangen einen Bericht mit vielen Bildern über unsere Westalpentouren zu schreiben, ihr findet ihn im Reiseforum:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/westalpen-touren-im-bereich-queyras-und-ecrins.821617/



Fertig! Der komplette Bericht ist seit heute früh online! Viel Spass beim lesen


----------



## Perlenkette (14. Oktober 2016)

... ich beame mich mal zurück in den August.....

Tourige Runde durch das Glemmtal; dieses Mal ohne Lift und angelegte Trails . 35Km und 1100hm bei sonnigen 32°C.











Wie immer überall Kühe............








Reifentest   /	Abkühlung



 











Nochmal Abkühlung- länger als drei Sekunden ging´s leider nicht 












...... und dann nix wie ab zum Schwimmen  !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2016)

wo bringst du 32 Grad her  am 14. Oktober


----------



## murmel04 (14. Oktober 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> wo bringst du 32 Grad her  am 14. Oktober



Denke sie schwelgt in Erinnerungen 

Wobei hätte nix dagegen, das derzeitige Dauergrau ( auch wenns trocken ist) nervt mich jetzt schon


----------



## Perlenkette (14. Oktober 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> wo bringst du 32 Grad her  am 14. Oktober


 Die Textfindung war nicht optimal; ich hab´s korrigiert. 	Es sind ja zur Zeit noch mehr Sommerfotos im Umlauf ; da habe ich nochmal Lust bekommen.



murmel04 schrieb:


> Denke sie schwelgt in Erinnerungen



Sie schwelgt in Erinnerungen und vertrödelt ganz viel Zeit auf der Couch ; da sind Urlaubsfotos ganz hilfreich.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> .....
> Sie schwelgt in Erinnerungen und vertrödelt ganz viel Zeit auf der Couch ; da sind Urlaubsfotos ganz hilfreich.




Tja das Wetter ist wirklich nicht so einladend oder motivierend, obwohl eigentlich ist es nicht so schlecht


----------



## Perlenkette (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich liege da nicht freiwillig rum. . Das Wetter finde ich gar nicht schlecht; ich fahre eigentlich fast immer.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2016)

Oooh du bist hoffentlich nicht verletzt


----------



## Perlenkette (15. Oktober 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Oooh du bist hoffentlich nicht verletzt


Ja; Heilung verläuft aber planmässig . Aktuell kleine bakterielle Verschwörung. 

Nun bitte weiter im Tour-Impressionen-Programm-  ....... die nächste bitte!!!


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ....
> Nun bitte weiter im Tour-Impressionen-Programm-  ....... die nächste bitte!!!



Von heute  ein Foto ohne mit Bike


----------



## Aninaj (16. Oktober 2016)

Das geniale Wetter heute ausgiebig genutzt und die Pfalz unsicher gemacht (waren allerdings doch einige Wanderer unterwegs - allerdings hauptsächlich rund um die Hütten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab mich heut durch fremdes Terrain führen lassen 

Irgendwie muss ich immer ganz rauf    Blick Richtung Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald




und einen Gerlinde Kaltenbrunner Kraftplatz besucht


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Oktober 2016)

heut in der Fränkischen ... traumhaft!


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2016)

schaut mal bei der Wahl zum FdT 
die Fotos von @Aninaj und @scylla stehen zur Wahl


----------



## Aninaj (17. Oktober 2016)

hui, cool  Aber starke Konkurrenz


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> hui, cool  Aber starke Konkurrenz



.. ja dann, hopp hopp, zum Abstimmen ...


----------



## bikingbee (19. Oktober 2016)

Hey Mädels,
wir waren am Sonntag am Salfeiner See. Es war wunderschön!




Wir sind übrigens im Rennen für das Foto des Tages, also stimmt fleißig ab, falls euch das Foto gefällt 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2073287?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2016)

Eh schon längst passiert. Die Wasserspiegelung ist der Hammer!


----------



## sommerfrische (19. Oktober 2016)

Wirklich ein tolles Bild! Hattet ihr einen Profifotografen dabei oder ist das ein ambitionierter Amateur?


----------



## mtbbee (19. Oktober 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Wirklich ein tolles Bild! Hattet ihr einen Profifotografen dabei oder ist das ein ambitionierter Amateur?



schaut ein wenig professioneller aus: http://alpinebiking.de ... sind einige schöne Bilder dort zu sehen


----------



## bikingbee (19. Oktober 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Wirklich ein tolles Bild! Hattet ihr einen Profifotografen dabei oder ist das ein ambitionierter Amateur?


Der Fotograf ist ein guter Freund, aber schon Semiprofessionell


----------



## sommerfrische (19. Oktober 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> sind einige schöne Bilder dort zu sehen



Stimmt


----------



## Mausoline (19. Oktober 2016)

Klasse Foto


----------



## Aninaj (23. Oktober 2016)

Das Rauschen oben links kommt von der lieben Sonne  Daher darf es bleiben.


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2016)

So viel Holz 

das ist ja wie bei uns im Nordschwarzwald


----------



## lucie (23. Oktober 2016)

Nette Wohnzimmertapete...


----------



## Bettina (23. Oktober 2016)

Kürzlich im Vinschgau getroffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (23. Oktober 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Nette Wohnzimmertapete...



Da ist auch immer gleich klar, wo das Radl hingehört


----------



## sommerfrische (23. Oktober 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Kürzlich im Vinschgau getroffen...
> Anhang anzeigen 540018


Da wurde es aber eng auf dem Trail.
Wer hatte denn nun Vorfahrt?


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Kürzlich im Vinschgau getroffen...
> Anhang anzeigen 540018



.... und wer hat den Rückwärtsgang eingelegt


----------



## Perlenkette (23. Oktober 2016)

Das Kuhfoto ist ein Traum!!!!


----------



## Bettina (23. Oktober 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Da wurde es aber eng auf dem Trail.
> Wer hatte denn nun Vorfahrt?


Es war so eng, dass ich Mühe hatte die Kamera zu zücken ohne das ich oder irgendwas anderes den Berg runterpurzelt. 



Mausoline schrieb:


> .... und wer hat den Rückwärtsgang eingelegt


Meine Kuhglocke hatte sie nicht beindruckt, diskutieren half auch nicht,  dann habe ich mit dem Vorderrad geschubst...
Erst hat sie elegant gewendet und dann doch noch einen Abzweig gefunden


----------



## xsusix (24. Oktober 2016)

Gestern im Vinschgau


----------



## Mausoline (24. Oktober 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> .....  dann habe ich mit dem Vorderrad geschubst...
> Erst hat sie elegant gewendet und dann doch noch einen Abzweig gefunden




mutig, mutig ......man sollte dir nicht unbedingt auf so einem Weg entgegenkommen


----------



## lucie (28. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das Rauschen oben links kommt von der lieben Sonne  Daher darf es bleiben.




Variante Schlafzimmertapete...


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2016)

Das war richtig schön heute 





herrliche Farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde dein Foto gerne liken, aber habe plötzlich keinen Button mehr dafür. Und werde auch gar nicht mehr benachrichtigt, wenn ein neuer Beitrag erscheint. [emoji15] 

Weiß eine von euch vielleicht, was da los ist???


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Oktober 2016)

Da mein Brötchengeber mich mal wieder für ne Woche nach Kassel zum Seminar geschickt hatte, habe ich dort die Zeit am Mittwoch und Donnerstag zwischen Seminarende und Sonnenuntergang für zwei kurze Runden zum Herkules hoch und von dort die einzigen zwei Trails Richtung Schule wieder runter genutzt. Auf denen trifft sich alles. Vom CCler bis zur Fullfacefraktion.
Fahrfotos natürlich keine, da allein unterwegs, aber Touristenfotos:

Blick von der Löwenburg zum Herkules





Ich habe ihn in den letzten 10 Jahren noch nie ohne Gerüst gesehen. Mal sehen, ob die mit der Renovierung jemals fertig werden.

Und im Bergpark:



Wasserfall mit Argon

Tja, für die Finanzierung der gesamten Anlage hat der Kurfürst damals seine Hessen nach Amerika verkauft. Als Soldaten. Und anschließend herrschte Mangel an jungen Männern in seinem Fürstentum.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ich würde dein Foto gerne liken, aber habe plötzlich keinen Button mehr dafür. Und werde auch gar nicht mehr benachrichtigt, wenn ein neuer Beitrag erscheint. [emoji15]
> 
> Weiß eine von euch vielleicht, was da los ist???




Ich weiß nur von @Lahmschnecke dass sie auf einmal keine Beiträge mehr schreiben kann 
Sabotage


----------



## frechehex (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich war heute mal wieder unterwegs, allerdings nur mit meinem normalen Radl. Aber den Ausblick auf die Berge konnte ich trotzdem genießen ;-)


 
Richtung Norden (Steinernes Meer)



Richtung Süden (rechts verdeckt in der Wolke das Kitzsteinhorn)


----------



## Aninaj (29. Oktober 2016)

Hach, schön war es mal wieder 

Am Anfang der Tour hing noch der Nebel in den Tälern:



Da stand leider ein Baum im Weg und hat seinen Schatten genau auf's Rad geworfen, aber so lange wollte ich dann nicht warten  :


----------



## sommerfrische (30. Oktober 2016)

Das gefällt mir!
(Habe leider immer noch keinen Like-Button...)

Edit: Button geht wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissesDee (30. Oktober 2016)

SCHÖN  die vielen Bilder hier!


----------



## Mausoline (30. Oktober 2016)

Hab auch eins von heut 
kleine Pfälzer Runde


----------



## Aninaj (30. Oktober 2016)

Hach, is einfach schön, inner Pfalz


----------



## sommerfrische (30. Oktober 2016)

Und das war heute mein Platz an der Sonne [emoji4]


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Oktober 2016)

Heute scheint das Wetter ja wirklich überall schön gewesen zu sein [emoji41]

Ich war ne Tour in der näheren Umgebung testen





Und ein bisschen Geographie [emoji4] 





Warum muss auf jeder Tour mindestens ein zugewachsener trail dabei sein??? 




Wenn nicht wärs ja langweilig [emoji16] 


Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Oktober 2016)

Der Herbst ist einfach traumhaft schön oben in den Bergen! Sehr schade dass es jetzt so früh schon dunkel wird


----------



## murmel04 (31. Oktober 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Variante Schlafzimmertapete...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 541295








Dann hänge ich mich mal an die Tapeten ran.
Etwas chaotisch, aber passt zu meinem Leben


----------



## sommerfrische (1. November 2016)

Traumtag [emoji3]


----------



## Aninaj (4. November 2016)

Heute mal wieder im Odenwald unterwegs gewesen und ne schöne große Runde gedreht - so lange das Wetter noch ein wenig mitmacht.

Hier das nächste Ziel vor Augen - der weiße Stein (Turm am Horizont)




Und geschafft - danach gings nur noch runter - da wollte ich dann nimmer anhalten


----------



## sommerfrische (4. November 2016)

Zum Wochenende soll es hier bis in die Niederungen hinunter schneien [emoji15] 
Deshalb heute noch schnell eine Bergrunde gedreht. Es war so eine richtige Herbstrunde - mit allem:

Rascheltrails 





Bachquerung




Oben dann der erste Schnee




Trails (südseitig trocken und herrlich, die anderen zeige ich hier lieber nicht [emoji6] )












Schön war's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2016)

Hast dir nochmal ne schöne Runde ausgesucht


----------



## Aninaj (6. November 2016)

Mädels, war bei euch das Wetter auch halbwegs stabil? Hier wurde es zwar zwischendurch etwas düster, aber es hat nicht geregnet und gegen Ende kam sogar wie vorhergesagt noch etwas mehr Sonne zum Vorschein 

Nach Schweißtreibender Aufahrt gab es einen netten flowigen Trail 




Unten begrüßten mich ein paar Schafe mit Aufmerksamkeit




"Gipfel" No. 2 war dann auch bald erreicht




Auf dem Rückweg noch ein wenig Strandfeeling


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. November 2016)

München, Schnee 
Deshalb ein Foto vom letzten Dienstag!


----------



## Sandra07 (6. November 2016)

Hi, 
Bei uns war es heute erst sonnig und hat sich dann zugezogen. Als wir wieder zu Hause waren, fing es dann an zu regnen. 
Ich habe leider nur Feldwege zu bieten :



Gruß 
Sandra


----------



## Aninaj (6. November 2016)

@Sandra07  - hab schon gesehen, hast ja auch ne gute Runde heute hingelegt  Mit was für einem Rad fährst du so Feldwegetouren?


----------



## Sandra07 (6. November 2016)

Hi, 
Mit einem Scott Contessa 20, war eigentlich nur dafür gedacht, ob mir Mountainbiken überhaupt Spaß macht und entsprechend billig . Da der Rahmen mir aber super passt, habe ich inzwischen alles außer Rahmen und Laufräder ausgetauscht. 
Ab und zu geht's damit aber auch in den Elm oder Harz.


----------



## Sentilo (7. November 2016)

Hihi, Account von meinem Kerl gekapert ... Schöne Grüße von den Osterseen  

Olivia


----------



## sommerfrische (8. November 2016)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Account von meinem Kerl gekapert ... Schöne Grüße von den Osterseen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 544754



Schönes Bild, mit schönem Licht! Und das Radel gefällt mir auch. Leg dir doch einen eigenen Account an, damit die Likes auf´s richtige Konto gehen ... vielleicht stellst du ja öfter mal ein Bild ein??


----------



## Ollika65 (8. November 2016)

Hast recht ... schon erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (9. November 2016)

Dauerregen am Wochenende


----------



## mtbbee (9. November 2016)

Heutiger Arbeitsradlweg hat aufgrund Fotopausen etwas länger gedauert - erste Schneebilder- Abends ist ja wieder alles vorbei


----------



## Aninaj (9. November 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Dauerregen am Wochenende
> Anhang anzeigen 545071



War das nen Fatbike treffen, oder hab ich nur nicht das richtige Schlechtwetterrad  ?


----------



## Aninaj (9. November 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Heutiger Arbeitsradlweg hat aufgrund Fotopausen etwas länger gedauert - erste Schneebilder- Abends ist ja wieder alles vorbei



Super coole Bilder, Schade, dass du für das Zweite leider ein paar Minuten zu spät dran warst. Wenn die Bäumen alle so schön leuchten würden, sähe das glaube richtig genial aus. Aber schönen Arbeitsweg hast du da.


----------



## murmel04 (9. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> War das nen Fatbike treffen, oder hab ich nur nicht das richtige Schlechtwetterrad  ?



Ja war es.


----------



## Mausoline (9. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> War das nen Fatbike treffen, oder hab ich nur nicht das richtige Schlechtwetterrad  ?



Sieht doch aus wie ein Hindernislauf oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissesDee (19. November 2016)

Juhu, war auch mal wieder draußen - auch wenn der November hier am Lago di Como seinem Namen alle Ehre macht ...
zum Ende der Tour hat die Sonne dann doch ein paar Leuchtstrahlen geschickt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. November 2016)

@ MissesDee: Sehr schöne Bilder!   Du hast es aber gut, so wo zu wohnen!

@ mtbbee: Morgens an der Isar ist´s echt schön! Leider bin ich noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, in die Arbeit einen Fotoapparat mitzunehmen   Und jetzt hab ich keinen schönen Arbeitsweg mehr.


----------



## MissesDee (19. November 2016)

Hallo Pfadfinderin, das ist aber schade! 
Die Bilder von dem verschneiten Morgen sind wunderschön - so fängt der Tag doch richtig gut an


----------



## mtbbee (19. November 2016)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ mtbbee: Morgens an der Isar ist´s echt schön! Leider bin ich noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, in die Arbeit einen Fotoapparat mitzunehmen   Und jetzt hab ich keinen schönen Arbeitsweg mehr.



ist mit dem Smartphone geschossen und das ist irgendwie immer mit dabei  (mal zum Leidwesen und wie hier sehr vorteilhaft). Das mit dem schönen Arbeitsweg merke ich nur noch wenn sich wie den Tag etwas außergewöhnliches zeigt, alles andere ist leider üblicher Alltag geworden und merkt man erst wenns weg ist  ... genial war damals München Süd nach Unterföhring immer der Isar entlang, dann ist die Firma leider umgezogen, aber wenigstens 90% Radweg


----------



## Schwimmer (19. November 2016)

MissesDee schrieb:


> Juhu, war auch mal wieder draußen - auch wenn der November hier am Lago di Como seinem Namen alle Ehre macht ...
> zum Ende der Tour hat die Sonne dann doch ein paar Leuchtstrahlen geschickt




Ich bin 'mal so frei ...  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2084864?in=potdPool


----------



## Frau_B (20. November 2016)

Heute wenigstens eine Forggenseerunde gemacht, tolles Wetter, 13°C bei allerdings starkem Wind, somit war es dann doch etwas anstrengend


----------



## Mausoline (20. November 2016)

Bin heut gleich oben gestartet und hab mal in die Pfalz geguckt 





am höchsten Punkt gabs noch Schneereste




etwas weiter gabs im Westen nix Neues




und auf der Rückfahrt nochmal den Weitblick von oben genossen




War zwar stürmisch aber ein richtig schöner Tag


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. November 2016)

Heute bei traumhaften Wetter, mal wieder ein Stückchen weiter die neue Heimat erkundet.
Immerhin ein bisschen Bergblick im Hintergrund [emoji6] 





Nächstes mal muss ich unbedingt mal die neue Kamera mitnehmen!


Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## murmel04 (20. November 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Heute bei traumhaften Wetter, mal wieder ein Stückchen weiter die neue Heimat erkundet.
> Immerhin ein bisschen Bergblick im Hintergrund
> 
> Nächstes mal muss ich unbedingt mal die neue Kamera mitnehmen!
> ...



Wie neue Heimat, bist du wieder umgezogen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Wie neue Heimat, bist du wieder umgezogen


Umgezogen ja, aber innerhalb des Ortes [emoji1] 

Da ich versuche meinen Tourenumfang zu erweitern , dehnt sich natürlich auch der Radius etwas aus. Und immer die gleichen strecken wird mit der zeit auch  langweilig [emoji53] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (20. November 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Umgezogen ja, aber innerhalb des Ortes [emoji1]
> 
> Da ich versuche meinen Tourenumfang zu erweitern , dehnt sich natürlich auch der Radius etwas aus. Und immer die gleichen strecken wird mit der zeit auch  langweilig [emoji53]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk




Stimmt immer die gleiche Strecke ist doof.
Dachte schon dich hat es wieder in eine ganz andere Ecke verschlagen


----------



## MissesDee (21. November 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Ich bin 'mal so frei ...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2084864?in=potdPool


GRAZIE !


----------



## Schwimmer (21. November 2016)

MissesDee schrieb:


> GRAZIE !



... bitte, gerne ...


----------



## sommerfrische (29. November 2016)

Nach Wochen mit ganz viel Arbeit war ich heute endlich auch mal wieder unterwegs. Zapfig war's - und wunderschön [emoji4] 

Rauf ins Winterwunderland (oben: -8°, Wasser eingefroren, versenkbare Sattelstütze auch, von den Füßen will ich gar nicht reden 









Kurze Abfahrt - und schon ist es wieder Herbst.




Und wieder rauf zum Einstieg in einen meiner Lieblingstrails *schwärm








Unten war dann wieder Herbst und beinahe 'warm'. Diese Aussicht begleitet einen auf dem Trail.




Schön war's [emoji4]


----------



## Perlenkette (29. November 2016)

Das letzte Bild ist TRAUMHAFT!!!

(Die erste Schneefahrt hatte ich vor zwei Wochen aber so idyllisch war's nicht)


----------



## Lenka K. (29. November 2016)

@sommerfrische Tatsächlich mit Alljahresreifen. Schön!


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe noch ein paar Fotos - sozusagen *QUERBEET* von Herbstzeit bis Winterpokal

HerbstMorgenSonne......





.... und HerbstAbendstimmung 








Schafskälte / Schafe in der Kälte





Schnee auf dem Radweg und Knister- Pfützen im Wald



 



 

... für die HolzstapelfotoSammlung:





Romantisches Adventsplätzchen im Wald:








Mein Tourenrad trägt ebenfalls Weihnachtsdeko . (Habe ich geschenkt bekommen und ist mein Glücksbringer)

In diesem Sinne: Einen schönen Advent!


----------



## Mausoline (1. Dezember 2016)

Ganz schön listig der Jäger  mußt du aufpassen, dass du nix Verbotenes fährst 

Schöne Bildle


----------



## IndianaWalross (2. Dezember 2016)

Die Sterne muss ich auch haben, hab auch schon rausbekommen wo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (3. Dezember 2016)

Hab heut auch die Sonne genossen


----------



## IndianaWalross (4. Dezember 2016)

Sammal wo lebt ihr alle, das ihr immer Sonne habt??? Die kennen wir Wikinger hier oben dieses Jahr nur vom Hörensagen


----------



## murmel04 (4. Dezember 2016)

Da kann ich auch mithalten ( auch wenn nr 2 etwas dunkel ist)


----------



## bikebecker (4. Dezember 2016)

Hallo 
@murmel04 hier habe ich ein helles Bild. 





Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Blauer Vogel (5. Dezember 2016)

Grüße aus dem frostigen Saarland :


----------



## KaetheR (5. Dezember 2016)

@Blauer Vogel ist das um den Jägersburger Weiher?

Komme auch aus dem Saarland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (5. Dezember 2016)

@Blauer Vogel Höre förmlich das Blätterrascheln beim ersten Bild ...


----------



## Mausoline (5. Dezember 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ... für die HolzstapelfotoSammlung:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 551398
> ......



Hab auch eine   andere Sortierung






Nebelflucht





Frostiges






aber der Rückweg war eklig im Nebel brrrrrrr


----------



## Perlenkette (5. Dezember 2016)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Die Sterne muss ich auch haben, hab auch schon rausbekommen wo!



Kaum als Glücksbringer bei der 1.Advents-Tour vorgestellt, gab´s gestern am 2.Advent einen kleinen Crash:


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. Dezember 2016)

4er Packung neue kaufen?


----------



## scylla (6. Dezember 2016)

Diese Reflektoren, die an zwei Speichen gleichzeitig eingehängt werden, sind für Geländefahrräder eh denkbar ungeeignet. Den nächsten Glücksbringer dieser Art solltest du vielleicht lieber an ein Kettchen hängen und vom Rucksack baumeln lassen, da geht's dem Glücksbringer besser und den Speichen auch


----------



## Perlenkette (6. Dezember 2016)

*Im Eiswald*


----------



## Blauer Vogel (6. Dezember 2016)

@KaetheR: Die Fotos entstanden an den Heinitzer Weihern bei Neunkirchen.

@sommerfrische: Schön sind die Blätter ja, wenn es nur nicht so viele überall wären. Ich hoffe dass bald Spuren in das Laub reingetreten oder gefahren werden. Ich mag den hart gefrorenen unsichtbaren Untergrund nicht so.


----------



## sommerfrische (6. Dezember 2016)

Nach der eiskalten Fahrt letzte Woche hatte ich drei! Jacken eingepackt. Und war heute - bei teilweise zweistelligen Plusgraden - bepackt wie bei einem AX 

Nettes Plätzchen für ein zweites Frühstück.




Unfahrbar 




(fast) am Ziel




Die letzten Meter gingen dann nur zu Fuß.








Und dann habe ich die Sonne genossen, so lange sie noch schien...




Schön war's [emoji4]


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Dezember 2016)

Schön!

Sehe ich da einen neuen AX-Rucksack?


----------



## sommerfrische (6. Dezember 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Schön!
> 
> Sehe ich da einen neuen AX-Rucksack?


 ... und er ist deutlich angenehmer als das schwere Deuter-Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (6. Dezember 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Unfahrbar
> 
> ...




Unbegehbar oder  wie hast du das gemacht


----------



## sommerfrische (6. Dezember 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Unbegehbar oder  wie hast du das gemacht


Bin irgendwie drübergeeiert [emoji6]
War aber tatsächlich grenzwertig, weil Rad und Schuhe auf dem Eis wirklich Null Halt hatten. Glücklicherweise gab es das eine und andere Inselcheln (wirklich nur einzelne Steinchen in dem Eis), wo sich Fuß und Rad aufsetzen ließen.


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Dezember 2016)

Kleiner Tipp, wenn ich an eine vereiste Stelle komme werfe ich Dreck usw. drauf, dann rutscht Frau weniger.


----------



## sommerfrische (9. Dezember 2016)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, wenn ich an eine vereiste Stelle komme werfe ich Dreck usw. drauf, dann rutscht Frau weniger.


Im Prinzip ein guter Tipp, danke. Auf dieser Spiegelfläche hätte sich allerdings kein Dreck gehalten. Außerdem hatte ich Hammer und Meißel gerade nicht zur Hand, um die gefrorene Erde abzulösen 

War aber eh nicht absturzgefährlich oder so. Blöd ist halt nur, wenn so eine Stelle beim Downhill plötzlich auftaucht...man sie vielleicht sogar übersieht. Bin denselben Weg zurück und hatte mir eine Stelle, die etwas steiler und unübersichtlicher war als die fotografierte, vorsichtshalber mit einem Ast markiert.


----------



## MissesDee (11. Dezember 2016)

Hey schön, trotz Winter, Eis und Bibberkälte unterwegs: das find' ich gut


----------



## bikebecker (11. Dezember 2016)

Hallo
Fat'e Mädels auf dem weg zum Weihnachtsmarkt.








Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MissesDee (11. Dezember 2016)

War auch wieder unterwegs - mit meinem Liebsten   & mit schöner Panorama-Aussicht:


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. Dezember 2016)

Gestern auch mal wieder im Schwarzwald unterwegs gewesen [emoji4]


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Dezember 2016)

ich heut mal zu Fuß, war ne ziemliche Kraxelei, aber sauschee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (11. Dezember 2016)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Fat'e Mädels auf dem weg zum Weihnachtsmarkt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 554524
> ...


Bei Euch würde ich glatt mal mitfahren 

Weiterhin viel Spass mit den Fatties!


----------



## Perlenkette (15. Dezember 2016)

Viele schöne Panoramafotos! ....  Leider wohne ich weder in den Alpen noch nahe der Berge, daher gibt’s von mir wie immer nur Wald mit oder ohne Sonne sowie Wald mit und ohne Biker.	 Drittes Adventswochenende mit Nikolaustour und erstem richtigen Nightride.

Strahlender Sonnenschein und klare Luft, nur die Holzstapel dampfen (und die vorbeifahrende Bikerin)



 

Der Weihnachtsbaum tief im Wald (die Farbkombination erinnert an die Freeride-Klamotten des Weihnachtsplätzchenbekleidungsherstellers)



 



 

Trails von raschelnd bis matschig


 







( Das ist im FDT-Pool )

Abendsonne



 

Erster Nightride - Vollmond kurz gefunden





Eine schöne Weihnachtszeit!


----------



## Mausoline (15. Dezember 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Gestern auch mal wieder im Schwarzwald unterwegs gewesen [emoji4].......




Hoffentlich mußtest du nicht hungrig fahren   Grünhütte hatte doch leider zu. Hast du dich bis zum letzten Foto hinschleppen müssen  

Ich habe gehört, dass es am Sonntag auf den Bergen wieder schön sein soll


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. Dezember 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hoffentlich mußtest du nicht hungrig fahren   Grünhütte hatte doch leider zu. Hast du dich bis zum letzten Foto hinschleppen müssen
> 
> Ich habe gehört, dass es am Sonntag auf den Bergen wieder schön sein soll



Ja, Grünhütte hat leider zu. Dabei hab ich mich so auf nen Pfannkuchen gefreut ;-)
Wir sind dann dafür weiter zur Teufelsmühle und haben uns da dann gestärkt 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sommerfrische (17. Dezember 2016)

Geplant war eigentlich eine Bike&Hike-Tour. Aber dann habe ich mich im Zug noch umentschieden, weil ich nochmal Trails fahren wollte, bevor der (richtige) Winter kommt  [emoji4] 

Start bei lauschigen -4°. Aber je höher, desto wärmer. Man beachte die Steinskulptur an der Hütte 




Dieser Klotz ist schuld, dass die Auffahrt so schattig war [emoji6] 




Und nun: ein hübscher Trail nach dem anderen... [emoji4] 




Zwischendurch immer mal wieder etwas Schnee, aber alles fahrbar.




Schöner Klotz, andere Perspektive.




Und plötzlich stehe ich vor einer Skipiste. Natürlich 100% Kunstschnee 




So sah der Wald hinter der Skipiste ohne Beschneiung aus.




Leider sind die Tage gerade viel zu kurz. Schön war's [emoji4]


----------



## Perlenkette (19. Dezember 2016)

Wenn ich @sommerfrische ´s Bilderserien sehe, denke ich immer, ich müßte mal wieder Höhenmeter trainieren .....



Perlenkette schrieb:


> Leider wohne ich weder in den Alpen noch nahe der Berge,


  Witzigerweise wurde ausgerechnet hier ein kleiner Teil des ZDF-Dramas gedreht, der heute Abend läuft. Auf dem Weg zum Wald bin ich immer am Drehort vorbei- und in den Drehpausen durchgefahren. Ein Ordner hat mich einmal reingelassen und ich durfte mir das Set anschauen; in der Zeit als die Kutsche mal wieder wenden mußte, weil die Szene wiederholt werden mußte. Leider darf ich die Fotos nicht veröffentlichen, daher ist dies eine Tour-Impression ohne Fotos .  Der Dreh war extrem aufwändig; aber als das Filmteam abgereist war, sah tatsächlich wieder alles aus wie vorher. Die schweizer Berge werden dann per Green Box eingeblendet und so kann ich mir heute Abend mal kurz vorstellen, ich würde in den Bergen wohnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissesDee (20. Dezember 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ja, Grünhütte hat leider zu. Dabei hab ich mich so auf nen Pfannkuchen gefreut ;-)
> Wir sind dann dafür weiter zur Teufelsmühle und haben uns da dann gestärkt



Ach schön der Schwarzwald, in der Gegend bin auch schon viel geradelt - und die Blaubeerpfannkuchen in der Grünhütte: sensationell


----------



## Mausoline (20. Dezember 2016)

MissesDee schrieb:


> Ach schön der Schwarzwald, in der Gegend bin auch schon viel geradelt - und die Blaubeerpfannkuchen in der Grünhütte: sensationell



Wenn du mal wieder in die Gegend kommst  melde dich .... meine Heimat


----------



## MissesDee (21. Dezember 2016)

Juchu, das mache ich 

In der Zwischenzeit waren wir mal wieder am See unterwegs - auch schön


----------



## Drahteseli (21. Dezember 2016)

Gestern bin ich auch mal zum Radeln mit schönen Fotos gekommen
Leider gibt es hier auch keine schönen Berge, aber um das "Loch" in dem Jena liegt kann man ganz gut fahren

Ich habe unterwegs etwas weihnachtliche Stimmung verbreitet






Sonnenuntergang über der Stadt


  lustige Treppe (schlecht erkennbar)


 


Herrliche Trails, die sich an der Felswand lang schlängeln  (Gestern ohne Wanderer)


Fortschreitende Dunkelheit 


Im Hintergrund ist ein hübscher Teich


----------



## Bettina (21. Dezember 2016)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Leider gibt es hier auch keine schönen Berge, aber um das "Loch" in dem Jena liegt kann man ganz gut fahren



Auf deinen Bildern sieht man ja sogar was! Unser Forumsausflug nach Jena war ja blindradeln um Jena


----------



## Drahteseli (21. Dezember 2016)

blind im Sinne von Dunkel (das ist recht gewagt) oder ohne Ortskenntniss?
Beim nächsten Mal könnte ich guiden falls gewünscht
Bei besserem/ wärmeren Wetter sind einige gute Trails aber recht gut bewandert


----------



## Bettina (21. Dezember 2016)

Dichtester Nebel herrschte drei Tage 
sozusagen so


----------



## lucie (21. Dezember 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Auf deinen Bildern sieht man ja sogar was! Unser Forumsausflug nach Jena war ja blindradeln um Jena



Wir können das ja gern wiederholen, dann vielleicht??? mit mehr Sicht und all den Trails, die wir wetterbedingt auslassen mußten.
Die letzte Einkehr war doch auch der Knaller, immer gern wieder.


----------



## murmel04 (21. Dezember 2016)

Da gab es Trails.

Ok zugeben das war noch in meinem anderen Bikeleben
Aber trotzdem hab ich keine gesehen


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Mädels,

ich bin 'mal so frei:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2094870?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Dezember 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> sozusagen so


Zu gut sichtbar 
Aber schee, dass alle gleich die gleichen Gedanken und Kommentare haben 
Und ja, auf nen Salat in die letzte Einkehr komm ich auch nochmal mit


----------



## Drahteseli (21. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Da gab es Trails.
> 
> Ok zugeben das war noch in meinem anderen Bikeleben
> Aber trotzdem hab ich keine gesehen


 ja sogar ne ganze Menge (theoretisch gibt's natürlich nur forstautobahn )

Dieses Jahr habe ich sehr viele kennengelernt, aber noch längst nicht alles 

Wann wart denn dort?
War bestimmt vor "meiner" Zeit


----------



## sommerfrische (21. Dezember 2016)

Am Sonntag hatte es geschneit - aber glücklichwrweise nur ein bisschen 

Gezuckerte Wege zu einer Ruine.









Auch weiter oben (in Südhängen) gings  gut zum Fahren. Oder vielmehr ginge gut zum Fahren - wenn der Uphill dort nicht so eine Konditionsprüfung wäre....ächz.




Dafür gab's oben Sonne satt, bis sie - wieder viel zu früh - unterging.




Schön war's


----------



## Mausoline (21. Dezember 2016)

MissesDee schrieb:


> Juchu, das mache ich
> 
> In der Zwischenzeit waren wir mal wieder am See unterwegs - auch schön
> .........



  super schön


----------



## Perlenkette (24. Dezember 2016)

*Frohe Weihnachten!*

*

*


----------



## scylla (24. Dezember 2016)

Da schließe ich mich an:

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## murmel04 (24. Dezember 2016)

Von mir natürlich auch

Schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Martina H. (24. Dezember 2016)

... das bist jetzt aber nicht Du 

schöne Grüsse an Alle zurück - ein ruhiges und (hoffentlich) entspanntes Fest


----------



## Perlenkette (24. Dezember 2016)

@scylla wird das Christkind.

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2095760?in=potdPool




Martina H. schrieb:


> ...  ein ruhiges und (hoffentlich) entspanntes Fest



Spülmaschine kaputt.  Feiert schön!!!

(Edit: Link korrigiert; am Smartphone-ibc übe ich noch )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (24. Dezember 2016)

Auch ich wünsche allen schöne Feiertage!


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Dezember 2016)

Auch von mir, allen hier ein schönes und entspanntes Weihnachtsfest und fette Beute! Und lecker Futter dabei!


----------



## Mausoline (24. Dezember 2016)

von mir auch 


 _*Schöne Weihnachten*_ 





@scylla  seid ihr nicht im Süden   obwohl das Wetter ist ja beinah wie im Süden, muss man nicht fort  noch nicht


----------



## scylla (25. Dezember 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @scylla  seid ihr nicht im Süden



Leider dies Jahr nicht über Weihnachten. Feiertage lohnen nicht


----------



## Perlenkette (26. Dezember 2016)

Weihnachtsrunde- (dieses Mal auch ohne Wald und Trails; aber schööön weihnachtlich)  zu Krippe, Stall, Wald-Weihnachtsbaum und Weihnachtshaus.

Beleuchteter Stall auf dem Feld (es fehlen auf dem Bild Schwein und Ziegen) (der Stern leuchtet)









Kirche der Namens- Schutzpatronin von 40% unseres WiPo-Teams 


 





 


 
Wer findet das Bike? 

Einen schönen letzten Weihnachtsabend!

(Die Genehmigung der jew. Grundstückseigentümer zur Veröffentlichung der Fotos liegt vor )


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich hoffe ihr hattet schöne Feiertage im Kreise eurer liebsten [emoji4] 
Bei mir hat es heute auch noch für eine kleine runde bei 10 Grad und sogar etwas Sonnenschein gereicht [emoji173] 







Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet alle schöne Feiertage! Ich war faul (schön!), hab' gut gegessen (sehr fein!) - kurz: diverse 'Depots' waren gerade randvoll. Da wurde es Zeit, sie anzuzapfen 

Und es geht ja auch noch gut in den Bergen. Südseitig sind die Wege schneefrei bis mindestens 1600 Meter hinauf und pulvertrocken.




Hier soll es später runtergehen (der Trail war gar nicht so einfach wie gedacht).




Aber erstmal geht es noch weiter rauf. 




Am Ende dann zu Fuß.








Schön war's!


----------



## Lalyle (31. Dezember 2016)

Hometrail... So schön!


----------



## Aninaj (31. Dezember 2016)

War heute im Winderwonderland unterwegs. Oben gabs sogar blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein. So muss das sein


----------



## Mausoline (31. Dezember 2016)

Urlaub  die ganze Woche Sonne   und ich    krank  

Zum Beenden von 2016 deshalb Spaziergangimpressionen 














*Wünsch euch allen für 2017 tolle Touren und bleibt gesund*


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2016)

das Ende von 2016...


 

Guten Rutsch


----------



## Perlenkette (31. Dezember 2016)

Ebenfalls; allen einen Guten Rutsch!

@Mausoline; schöne Fotos; "gefällt mir" meint nicht das Kranksein= Gute Besserung!
@Aninaj ich glaub ich bin ganz in Deiner Nähe

Als wir heute früh (mit dem Auto) gestartet sind; waren es -8Grad.


----------



## Aninaj (31. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> das Ende von 2016...
> Anhang anzeigen 560001



Hübsch, von wo ist das Bild gemacht?


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2016)

vor dem Hohe Loog Haus mit Blick auf die Kalmit


----------



## sommerfrische (1. Januar 2017)

Wenn's dem Esel zu wohl ist, geht er
.. na, ihr wisst schon 

Nachdem meine letzten (südseitigen) Touren so gut gingen, wollte ich auch mal ... äh was anderes probieren.
Hier hatte ich mir noch ins Fäustchen gelacht, von wegen 'Winter fällt aus...'





Ein paar hm später stand ich vor einer sacksteilen Rampe - die alle Mitfahrerinnen des LO-Treffens noch in buchstäblich wärmster Erinnerung haben dürften - die sich Anfang Januar aber in eine sacksteile Blankeisbahn verwandelt hatte [emoji20] Nachdem mir ein Wanderer erzählte, dass das 'bis oben' so aussieht, fand ich die Routenwahl unlohnend. Bin dann einen hübschen Schlenker gefahren....








...und dann auf dem bekannten schönen Trail bergab.




Wie heißt es so schön:
Irrtümer haben ihren Wert,
jedoch nur hier und da.
Nicht jeder, der nach Indien fährt,
entdeckt Amerika.

In diesem Sinne: Allen ein gutes neues Jahr![emoji4]


----------



## Promontorium (1. Januar 2017)

Das heißt, Du kamst unten an der Talstation wieder raus? Sorry, Mann, aber interessiert mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (1. Januar 2017)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Das heißt, Du kamst unten an der Talstation wieder raus? Sorry, Mann, aber interessiert mich!


Bist du der Radler, den ich am Abzweig getroffen habe???

Jedenfalls: Der Schlenker war wirklich nur ein Schlenker (bin hin und zurück). Der Weg führt NICHT zur Talstation, ich habe ihn unterm Fahren wiedererkannt: Bin ihn vor 2-3 Jahren mal gefahren, fand ihn für mein Fahrkönnen damals anspruchsvoll. Heute wurde er wg zunehmender Vereisung ebenfalls unlohnend, da bin ich umgekehrt.
Edit: Falls du den abgebildeten Abfahrtstrail meinst, der endet in der Nähe der Talstation.


----------



## sommerfrische (1. Januar 2017)

@Mausoline Gute und schnelle Besserung! Hübsche Neujahrsbilder hast du gemacht


----------



## Promontorium (1. Januar 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Bist du der Radler, den ich am Abzweig getroffen habe???
> 
> Jedenfalls: Der Schlenker war wirklich nur ein Schlenker (bin hin und zurück). Der Weg führt NICHT zur Talstation, ich habe ihn unterm Fahren wiedererkannt: Bin ihn vor 2-3 Jahren mal gefahren, fand ihn für mein Fahrkönnen damals anspruchsvoll. Heute wurde er wg zunehmender Vereisung ebenfalls unlohnend, da bin ich umgekehrt.
> Edit: Falls du den abgebildeten Abfahrtstrail meinst, der endet in der Nähe der Talstation.



Nein, mangels geklautem Bike war ich das nicht!


----------



## sommerfrische (1. Januar 2017)

Promontorium schrieb:


> mangels geklautem Bike


Wie ärgerlich!


----------



## Promontorium (1. Januar 2017)

Alte Geschichte, aber ja, sehr ärgerlich gelinde gesagt!


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (6. Januar 2017)

Heute etwas im Schnee gespielt  
Schön wars, aber auch saukalt


----------



## Mausoline (6. Januar 2017)

Boah, ihr habt euch heut echt an die Grünhütte gewagt 

Ich war auf der andren Seite  aber mit den schmalen Latten und bevor es keinen Parkplatz mehr gab 





















Das war einfach zu schön


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (6. Januar 2017)

Na ja, hin getraut ja. Aber nachdem ich die Schlange vor der Hütte gesehen habe wollte ich keinen Heidelbeerpfannkuchen mehr :-(


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Januar 2017)

Habt ihr es gut. Bei uns hat es bislang nur für Schneematsch gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (7. Januar 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> mit den schmalen Latten


So macht langlaufen richtig Spass: keine aseptisierten Loipen, schön quer durch die Landschaft ...


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Januar 2017)

Ich mag das wilde Spuren, aber ... wenn mit


Lenka K. schrieb:


> aseptisierten Loipen


 so richtig schnelle, bestens präparierte (Skating)Loipen gemeint sind, auf denen man - wenn sie noch dazu schön durchgefroren sind und dann auffirnen - kilometerweit  dahinfliegen kann und alles nur noch Atem und Rhythmus wird ... dann mag ich diese sogenannten aseptisierten Loipen auch   Es muss ja nicht gerade eine der wenigen LL-Autobahnen sein...


----------



## Mausoline (7. Januar 2017)

Ich hab nur meine alten Latten  das ist zu frustrierend auf der perfekten Loipe  wenn man den anderen nicht hinterher kommt.


Heut aber endlich mein erstes Ründlein 2017 mit dem Bike ... dem alten 





Wenn nochmal Schnee kommt wie angesagt, dann kann ich auch hier wieder querfeldein laufen


----------



## Mausoline (7. Januar 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Habt ihr es gut. Bei uns hat es bislang nur für Schneematsch gereicht.



"dir über den Kopf streichel"  wir müssen auch ein paar 100 hm den Berg rauf


----------



## Aninaj (7. Januar 2017)

War auch ein bißchen im Schnee spielen


----------



## sommerfrische (10. Januar 2017)

Anderes Sportgerät, aber auch im Schnee gespielt [emoji4]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (10. Januar 2017)

Ich hab jetzt mal "gefällt mir" geklickt. Soll heissen: WILL ICH AUCH!!!!!


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Januar 2017)

Ich staune ... .


----------



## Mausoline (10. Januar 2017)

@sommerfrische 
wußte gar nicht, dass du auch Skitouren gehst 
wann war denn so schönes Wetter


----------



## sommerfrische (10. Januar 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @sommerfrische
> wußte gar nicht, dass du auch Skitouren gehst
> wann war denn so schönes Wetter


Es war tatsächlich meine erste Skitour seit Jahren, verletzungsbedingt musste ich die letzten Winter aussetzen  . Der schöne Tag war heute - lt meiner Wetterapp ist es auch der einzige schöne in dieser Woche. Noch mehr Schnee kommt


----------



## Aninaj (13. Januar 2017)

Und schon ist der Schnee wieder weg (bei uns zumindest) und ich habe eine nette Runde mit dem Eingangrad gedreht.





Aber irgendwie kann ich nicht mehr lange leugnen, dass es doch etwas zu klein ist


----------



## Aninaj (14. Januar 2017)

Und heute ging's dahin, wo noch ein wenig von dem weißen Zeugs rumliegt. Leider gelingen mir keine guten Bilder vom neuen Radl, daher müßt ihr jetzt damit Vorlieb nehmen 





Heute sogar mit Weitblick bis in den Odenwald:


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Januar 2017)

Also da habe ich heute mal geschaut, ob weiter oben bei uns doch Schnee zu finden ist. Naja, stellenweise ein Hauch von weiss. Dafür war die große Bank mal nicht besetzt.


----------



## Aninaj (15. Januar 2017)

Und zum Ausgleich gab's heute dann den Blick bis in die Pfalz:


 
Die Haustrails heute mal ganz anders - so weiß (mit ein paar Sturmüberresten):


----------



## bikebecker (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo 
Ich soll für @Pinkiwinki etwas hochladen. 




 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Perlenkette (19. Januar 2017)

Es liegt viel Schnee im Winterwald - zuweilen ist es ganz schön kalt






Ski und Rodel gut - Biken super, also ab auf den Rodelhang 






Wettrennen - Abflug





Die von den Rodelkindern am Wochenende gebauten Sprungschanzen dienen als Eiskicker (sorry etwas dunkel und dezentral, dafür vom Junior fotografiert):








..... und zurück durch den Tiefschnee....(naja für die Westkante ist es quasi Tiefschnee)






Super war´s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (19. Januar 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Es liegt viel Schnee im Winterwald - zuweilen ist es ganz schön kalt
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 566321
> ...




Schöne Bilder 



Perlenkette schrieb:


> Es liegt viel Schnee im Winterwald - zuweilen ist es ganz schön kalt



... "...ganz schön kalt ..." saukalt iss es, finde ich ... , aber irgendwann wird's wieder warm, die Tage werden ja schon ein bisschen länger, das ist noch sehr ausbaufähig, das Ganze ...


----------



## Perlenkette (20. Januar 2017)

Danke!  (auch an die anderen und für die Sternchen). 


Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... "...ganz schön kalt ..." saukalt iss es, finde ich ...


Solange die Wintersonne derart fantastisch schient, darf es gerne so bleiben. Langsam wird´s aber wirklich glatt; es hat seit fast einer Woche nicht geschneit- die Sonne taut den Schnee an; der aber dann gefriert. Andererseits- anders als total durchgefroren hätten die "Kicker" mein Gewicht auch nicht gehalten und wäre zu Pulverschnee zerfallen


----------



## sommerfrische (20. Januar 2017)

Nachdem ich die ganze Zeit die tollen Tourenfotos der Sofanordwand-Ladies 'ertragen' musste, durfte ich heute auch mal wieder raus.





Eine Spur ist von mir 




Was für ein fuffiger Powder, da kann sogar ich tiefschneefahren  




So schade, dass die Abfahrt immer so schnell wieder 'aus' ist.
Schön war's!


----------



## Lenka K. (20. Januar 2017)

Spitzingsee ... immer wieder gut!


----------



## sommerfrische (20. Januar 2017)

Und ohne Auto machbar


----------



## Aninaj (28. Januar 2017)

Heute auf dem Eis der Südpfalz rumgeschlittert  Aus Erfahrung dann heute die ganze Zeit mit Knieprotektoren unterwegs (das linke Knie leuchtet noch in allen Regenbogenfarben  ), ging erstaunlich gut. Hab sie zum Schluss auch noch im Auto angehabt, weil ich sie irgendwann gar nicht mehr wahrgenommen habe  

Hier mal ein halbwegs ordentliches Bild meines neuen Gefährts:



 

Und hier der heutige Blick von der Trifelshütte - war ingesamt sonniger als die Bilder vermuten lassen.


----------



## Nena (30. Januar 2017)

Das ist eines meiner liebsten Bilder, von einem Ausritt. Noch mit meinem "alten" BMC.


----------



## Nena (30. Januar 2017)

Ansonsten sahen die letzten Tage eher so aus; kalt und sonnig.


----------



## Aninaj (5. Februar 2017)

Da das weiße Zeugs nun endlich fast (ein paar kleinere Gletscherzungen in den tiefen Talwindungen mal ausgenommen) wieder weg ist, gab es zwei tolle Tage in der Pfalz Und zum Glück auch ein paar schöne Bilder (Danke ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (8. Februar 2017)

Das dreiwöchige WinterWunderLand geht nun zu Ende und mittlerweile bewege ich mich schon wieder in der Grauzone. Hier nochmal ein wehmütiger Rückblick - aber statistisch gesehen kommt die Schneephase ja schon in 5 Jahren wieder  .

Winterlandschaft und Wintermorgensonne





Winterkühe (wie schön bei Minusgraden an einer Herde vorbeizufahren.....)




WinterWegbegleiter /  Winterfrost







Wintertrails





(das (obere) ist im FDT Pool )





Winterglätte





Winterabendsonne









Tja- bei Schnee und Eis läuft nicht immer alles glatt...........  






In diesem Sinne- auf einen baldigen Frühlingsbeginn!


----------



## murmel04 (8. Februar 2017)

In diesem Sinne- auf einen baldigen Frühlingsbeginn!

Ja bitte hoffentlich bald


----------



## MissesDee (17. Februar 2017)

Jaa Frühling  Sonne, und Wärme - das lock mich auch wieder raus auf's Radl


----------



## sommerfrische (17. Februar 2017)

MissesDee schrieb:


> Jaa Frühling  Sonne, und Wärme - das lock mich auch wieder raus auf's Radl
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 575596 Anhang anzeigen 575597


Da geht ja schon wieder was


----------



## beuze1 (17. Februar 2017)

MissesDee schrieb:


> auf's Radl



Ist Dein Helm zu klein 
Sitzt ja verdammt hoch auf der hübschen Birne.


----------



## MissesDee (17. Februar 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ist Dein Helm zu klein
> Sitzt ja verdammt hoch auf der hübschen Birne.


 ich brauch wohl echt n neuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (23. Februar 2017)

Heute war hier Föhn - und wie! 
Der Tacho zeigte 21° in der Spitze! (Morgen soll's dafür wieder bis in die Niederungen schneien...)  
Es war also der richtige Tag, das Bergradel aus dem Winterschlaf zu holen.




Die Forststraße war nass und etwas mühsam, aber fahrbar bis oben. Hier kam mir dann ein Skitourengeher entgegen (man sieht die Spur hinter meinem Rad).




Das letzte Stück zur Alm ging dann nur stapfend und schiebend.




Schön, überhaupt mal wieder ein Rad mit in die Berge zu nehmen


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Februar 2017)

Schön!

Aber die 21 Grad gefallen mir eigentlich gar nicht, hallo, wir haben noch Februar!


----------



## murmel04 (23. Februar 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Schön!
> 
> Aber die 21 Grad gefallen mir eigentlich gar nicht, hallo, wir haben noch Februar!



Klasse hätte ich gerne auch.
War lang genug kalt, weiss usw


----------



## Mausoline (23. Februar 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ....
> Aber die 21 Grad gefallen mir eigentlich gar nicht, hallo, wir haben noch Februar!



mir auch nicht


----------



## sommerfrische (23. Februar 2017)

Ist ein schräges Wetter. Und abgesehen davon, dass einigen der Schneesport fehlt , kommt man ja auch ins Grübeln, ob das noch "normale Wetterschwankungen" sind.....


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Februar 2017)

Eben.

21 Grad im Februar, 38 Grad im Juni ...


----------



## MissesDee (24. Februar 2017)

nee, "normal" ist das nicht mehr 
hier gibt es einen interessanten Artikel dazu: http://www.spektrum.de/news/kann-das-eis-in-der-arktis-wieder-zunehmen/1438849
"... im letzten Herbst ..stiegen die Temperaturen am Nordpol um *mehr als 20 Grad Celsius* (!) über die jahreszeitüblichen Werte, ..."
"... Ihren Berechnungen nach könnte nun schon 2030 fast das gesamte Eis im arktischen Ozean schmelzen und dabei das dortige Ökosystem völlig auf den Kopf stellen ..."
Berechnet und vorausgesagt wurde ja schon viel - aber so richtig ermutigend klingt das nicht wirklich


----------



## Mausoline (24. Februar 2017)

2030 .... das wär schon ziemlich bald und dann ... mag man gar nicht dran denken


----------



## Aninaj (3. März 2017)

Endlich mal wieder Bett gegen Bike getauscht und gleich nen "Berg" erklommen


----------



## torstnm (3. März 2017)

Was hast Du hinten für ein Blech drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (3. März 2017)

Nochmal Schneesport, bevor der Frühling kommt.








Schön war's!


----------



## Perlenkette (17. März 2017)

Das herrliche Sonnen-und-neunzehn-Grad-Wetter gestern habe ich für eine Tagestour genutzt. Arbeiten kann ich schließlich auch noch wenn es regnet und wenn der Winterpokal vorbei ist 

Auszeit vom Alltag:









Direkt am Start: Die perfekte Stelle für Treppenliebhaber - für nahtlos angrenzendes Schwimmvergnügen:





Mein Plan- nach dem See-Kreiseln durch den Wald hoch zum Kloster. Hat auch fast geklappt - ich bin auf dem Trail nur mi-ni-mal abgekommen und schließlich woanders gelandet.





Egal, der Aussichtspunkt soll auch ganz nett sein, also noch 5km bergauf dorthin radeln (äh strampeln). War auch ganz nett, naja recht diesig und farblos. Die Aussicht ist doch noch sehr trostlos grau-braun und kahl. Also auf die to-bike Liste für Mai setzen. Wieder zurück zum See:








Weiterer Plan: Sonne und See genießen, Aussichten genießen, entspannen und irgendwo draußen essen.





Weiterer Plan: abschreckende felsige Trails meiden; vor allem welche mit Geländer. Naja, kommen vielleicht auf die to-bike-with-Fully-Liste .







Achja, essen war noch auf dem Programm und irgendwann irgendwie sehr notwendig . Ich weiß Essen-Fotos sind irgendwie immer albern, aber ich wollte mal die coolen Fischstäbchen- Energie-Riegel zeigen, die meine Schwägerin mir gemacht hat:




Es gibt noch einen weiteren Sonnenanbeter:





Falls frau sich mal umziehen muss- oder ein Mittagsschläfchen halten möchte.........









Ende; Ihr habt´s geschafft (und ich auch- jedenfalls war ich sehr geschafft) Von der Couch aus plant es sich so schön. Am Ende waren es (laut Garmin, ich weiß nicht wie zuverlässig das ist) ca. 66km bei 1480hm, die Zeit verrate ich nicht, es sollte ja entspannend sein .

Einen schönen Frühling!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. März 2017)

Du kannst dich über deinen Wohnort aber auch nicht beschweren, was?  Sieht schön aus, wo liegt denn der See? 1500hm für die erste Tour ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## Perlenkette (18. März 2017)

Merci! Ja, auf den zweiten Blick ist es ganz nett hier . Das ist die Eifel (Nord). Leider ist es sehr weit in die Berge..........


----------



## frechehex (18. März 2017)

Ich war gestern am Bodensee unterwegs. Paar wenige Trails waren auch dabei, aber mit dem Hardtail nicht so spaßig.




"Sandstrand" in Hagnau




Blick über den See Richtung Konstanz


----------



## MissesDee (30. März 2017)

Huhu, wir waren auch mal wieder on Tour - in meiner Lieblingsgegend am Lario 
Oben in den Bergen liegt noch etwas Schnee - aber ansonsten sind Wege frei für spaßige und aussichtsreiche Radelrunden:


 

 mit Segnung der hiesigen "Trail-Madonna" - ich hoffe, sie hat auch weiterhin ein wachsamen Auge auf mich 



mein liebstes "Fotomotiv" im "natural uphill-Flow":



die dunkle Wolke sah zwar bedrohlich aus, kam aber nix raus:


 

und zum Abschluss eine relaxte Gelato-Pause:



so kann's bis Ostern gerne bleiben ...


----------



## frechehex (30. März 2017)

@MissesDee 
wo genau ist Lario?


----------



## MissesDee (30. März 2017)

frechehex schrieb:


> @MissesDee
> wo genau ist Lario?



Der "Lario" ist der östliche Teil des Comer Sees.


----------



## frechehex (30. März 2017)

@MissesDee 
das schaut sehr schön aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. März 2017)

MissesDee schrieb:


> so kann's bis Ostern gerne bleiben ...



und an Ostern bitte auch


----------



## frechehex (31. März 2017)

Ich bin heute meine erste Tour in den bayrischen Voralpen gefahren bei ganz viel Sonne  Hab mir sogar nen Sonnenbrand geholt...

Blick auf den Tegernsee




Am Horizont der Wendelstein (unter linkem Griff) 




Schliersee


 

Trail zum Abschluß


----------



## Mausoline (31. März 2017)

Da bin ich vor vielen Jahren auch mal ne Runde gefahren


----------



## beuze1 (1. April 2017)

MissesDee schrieb:


> mein liebstes "Fotomotiv"



sollte Dir mal einen neuen, passenden Helm kaufen.


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2017)

Endlich mal wieder ne schöne Runde

Päusle 




Platz machen für die Windräder 




ohne menschlichen Eingriff


----------



## frechehex (1. April 2017)

Ich war heut auf dem Rechelkopf.
Sehr schöne Tour 




Der Aufstieg




Sigrizalm









Trailabfahrt mit Schiebepassagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikki173 (3. April 2017)

Als Abfahrt sieht es doch nice aus


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. April 2017)

Nikki173 schrieb:


> Als Abfahrt sieht es doch nice aus


 
Finde ich auch.

Bei uns ist es ja weniger spektakulär. Habe heute während dem Abbau meines Resturlaubs aus 2016 das Langzeit-EKG mit dem Helius auf den unsrigen Hahnenkamm ausgeführt (und vor allem wieder runter).

Lieblingstrail durch Bombenkrater, kurz vor der Rinne mit den Anliegern:



Wollte da wo es schön steil runtergeht nicht nochmal anhalten um Fotos zu machen. Stört irgendwie den Flow.
Und nochmal mit Bike: 

 
War nett. Leider hat der Berggasthof Montags Ruhetag. Also war nix mit Kuchen.


----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2017)

Training 
Ich hab auch das gute Wetter genutzt heute


----------



## Aninaj (3. April 2017)

Ich war am Samstag auf einen etwas längeren Runde unterwegs. Der Rahmen ist ja offiziell ein M1 = MTB Rahmen, daher hoffe ich, dass es erlaubt ist hier zu posten


----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2017)

Driftest du ab oder Ausdauertraining 

Alles kloar, I know


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (6. April 2017)

Das neue Bike mal anständig einweihen


----------



## Aninaj (6. April 2017)

Und da fehlen doch eindeutig die orangenen Hope Pedale!


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (6. April 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Und da fehlen doch eindeutig die orangenen Hope Pedale!



Wenn die Pedale wo jetzt dran sind mal hinüber sind gibt's die evtl in orange. Bis dahin bleiben die dran


----------



## Martina H. (9. April 2017)




----------



## Chaotenkind (9. April 2017)

Mjam, auch lecker!
Da hatte ich heute die Knipse dabei und bin nicht auf den Gedanken gekommen meine Kuchenpause zu dokumentieren. Aber es gab nen Latte Macciato, ein Stück Kirschstreusel und ein Stück Rhabarberstreusel. Immer hübsch abwechselnd. Und den obligatorischen Keks zum Latte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (9. April 2017)

Dann steuere ich auch einpasst Kuchenbilder vom WE in Merzalben bei.


----------



## frechehex (9. April 2017)

Ich war gestern in den bayr. Voralpen unterwegs. Es war eine sehr schöne Tour von Hausham zum Spitzingsee. Über Trails ging's zurück


----------



## Mausoline (10. April 2017)

Wochenend und Sonnenschein....


----------



## frechehex (12. April 2017)

Ich war heute wieder in den Bergen unterwegs. Sehr schöne Tour (Kreuth-Schwarzetenn Alm-Weidberg-Alm).


----------



## Mausoline (12. April 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Dann steuere ich auch einpasst Kuchenbilder vom WE in Merzalben bei.
> Anhang anzeigen 592655 Anhang anzeigen 592654 Anhang anzeigen 592656



das sind die einzigsten Fotos, die @murmel04 geschossen hat  

...aber lecker wars


----------



## murmel04 (13. April 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> das sind die einzigsten Fotos, die @murmel04 geschossen hat
> 
> ...aber lecker wars



Nö sind sie nicht .
Aber der Rest ist identisch mit euren.
Allderdings hab ich diesmal wirklich nicht viele gemacht .
Bin da ja eh nicht so gut drin


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. April 2017)

So, heute dran gedacht:

Den verdammten Berg hoch, oben Karfreitags-Fastenspeise zwecks Erhöhung der Hangabtriebskraft:




Sinnvolle Vernichtung potenzieller Energie auf (illegalen) Trails, Spielen in den Bombenkratern, zum Schluss (frei nach Schiller) "durch diese hohle Gasse musste sie runter":




Und das Abschlussbild (Bike ganz gelassen):


----------



## frechehex (14. April 2017)

Ich war heute auch wieder unterwegs ;-) Unternogg-Kühalm-Unternogg Trail. 



 



 kurze Pause oberhalb der Kühalm 




Trail-Queen ;-)


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (16. April 2017)

Hallihallöchen,

mich gibts in der Hauptsache im Flachland. Nischt los hier vw Trails oder Bergkuppen. Aber Perlenkette meinte letztens bei uns im Berlin und Umgebung-Fred:


Perlenkette schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Link zu den Ladys?



Und zwar von der Reise von meinem Zuhause (welches in Brandenburg liegt) in die tschechischen Berge. Auf meinem Hardtail, mit dem Täddi am Lenker baumelt. Unterwegs zu meinem Freund. Eine Radreise über zwei Tage, mit drei Karten, über circa 300 Kilometer, mit Schlafsack, an Pfingsten 2016.

Wenn Ihr eine bebilderte Geschichte hören, äh, lesen wollt, dann klickt hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bericht-auf-dem-weg-zum-singltrek-wo-der-kharma-schon-wartet.835310/

Ich hoffe, es gefällt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lalyle (21. April 2017)

Bella Italia... Valle Antrona, Wanderwege ohne Bikeberichte. Wir sind wegen dem einen und anderen Zipperlein nicht so viel gefahren, aber schön wars trotzdem sehr. Die Wege natürlich nicht durchgängig befahrbar und öfters auch zu schwer oder sehr ausgesetzt. Das was fahrbar war, allerdings wunderschön, fernab vom grossen Tourismus und ganz nahe am Paradies. Highlight: die zwei verliebten Smaragdeidechsen die sich auf 5cm Distanz ablichten liessen. Zum Glück gesehen mitten auf dem Weg...


----------



## Mausoline (21. April 2017)

Tolle Stimmungen 

Ferienwohnung? Klasse


----------



## Perlenkette (21. April 2017)

Tolles Licht und echt schöne Fotos!!! Ihr seid sicher etwas südlicher; hier sah es heute früh so aus:


----------



## Mausoline (22. April 2017)

Oh ja, bei uns ist einiges an Obst und Trauben verfroren


----------



## sommerfrische (23. April 2017)

So sieht's gerade bei uns auf den Trails aus....


----------



## scylla (23. April 2017)

Bäh... ist ja eklig! Dabei sollte der Winter doch vorbei sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (23. April 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> So sieht's gerade bei uns auf den Trails aus....




Bei uns Gott sei dank nicht, aber irgendwie war die Temperatur heute gefühlt auch so.


----------



## Perlenkette (23. April 2017)

@sommerfrische: Schöööön! Solange man sich aussuchen kann ob man oben im Schnee oder unten in der Sonne fahren möchte 
@Mausoline: Das ist das Ergebnis künstlicher Bewässerung. Zauberhaft anzuschauen, weil teilweise recht lange sowie waagrechte Eiszapfen entstanden sind.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (23. April 2017)

Also Schnee hat es hier zum Glück keinen mehr.
Wir konnten heute trockene Trails genießen


----------



## Lalyle (23. April 2017)

Jesses, wie siehts denn bei euch aus! 

@Mausoline - ja, über AirBnB gefunden. Wirklich ein Bijou mit supernettem Besitzer. Hatte. Un schon ein paar Mal Glück so. Muss das jetzt auch noch etwas geniessen, im Herbst kommt mein Haus auf Rädern und dann heisst es im Bus schlafen.


----------



## Aninaj (23. April 2017)

Ich war heute auch auf trockenen und zum Teil sonnigen Trails unterwegs und hatte da eine Begegnung der besonderen Art:



 
Zwei Esel in der Pfalz  Sind wohl Poitouesel. Waren jedenfalls ziemlich groß und irgendwie knuffelig


----------



## sommerfrische (23. April 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Also Schnee hat es hier zum Glück keinen mehr.
> Wir konnten heute trockene Trails genießen


So sollte es Ende April/Anfang Mai sein 

Ich mag Schnee und kann damit was anfangen, hab' auch die Ski schon wieder rausgeholt. Aber um die Jahreszeit fühlen sich 50-100cm Neuschnee in den Bayerischen Vorbergen (nix Hochgebirge!) schon merkwürdig an  Und bis das wieder weg ist...und die großen Radtouren gehen...seufz.


----------



## frechehex (23. April 2017)

@sommerfrische 
ich war heute auf den Isartrails unterwegs. Mehr is ja leider nicht möglich .
Wir hatten heute dafür etwas Sonne.


----------



## Mausoline (23. April 2017)

Und bei uns ist es soooo trocken 




Lalyle schrieb:


> .....
> @Mausoline - ja, über AirBnB gefunden. .....



Danke, vielleicht komm ich auch mal wieder in die Gegend, hatten im Maggiatal mal ne FeWo, da gibts auch so genial hergerichtete 





Aninaj schrieb:


> ...
> Zwei Esel in der Pfalz  Sind wohl Poitouesel. Waren jedenfalls ziemlich groß und irgendwie knuffelig



Ganz schöne Kaliber sind das, sind die aus den Anden oder


----------



## Aninaj (24. April 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ganz schöne Kaliber sind das, sind die aus den Anden oder



Hehe  Ne, wie der Name schon vermuten läßt, sind die Poitou-Esel wohl eine Zuchtrasse aus Frankreich


----------



## Mausoline (24. April 2017)

muss ich das wissen, dass das französisch ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (28. April 2017)

Unterwegs in Südtirol auf einer tourigen Panoramarunde (positiv ausgedrückt, denn sie erweist sich als höhenmeterverschleudernd und trailarm); dafür hält sie für den alpenliebenden Flachländer ein paar schöne Aussichtspunkte und Bergidylle bereit.

Los geht´s hinunter ins Tal, es ist noch etwas frisch:






Der Start vor der Unterkunft /  .... und dann geht´s erstmal auf die Fahrradautobahn......



 



........Via Claudia Augusta hoch Richtung Stilfser Joch - im vollen Gegenwind, dafür überwiegend sonnig









...vorbei am sprudelnden Wasserfall (am nächsten Tag war dieser irgendwie leergeplätschert) - immer noch frostig hier







..... weiter auf der Autobahn, die recht stark befahren war (das Bild täuscht)- allerdings nur talabwärts , also Gegenverkehr





Idyllisch ist die Landschaft auf jeden Fall...









Endlich verlasse ich den Asphalt, biege ab und verlasse das Tal. Das Glockengeläut der Schafe am ersten Uphill darf ich lange genießen , und als ich endlich da bin gucken die ganz schön komisch. Jetzt sind sie auch noch unscharf, falsch fokussiert, zu schnell war ich jedenfalls nicht.





Hier geht´s leider nur vorbei.....





Der erste Ausblick:





Hofdurchfahrt	- (incl. Bauer mit milchkannenbeladener Schubkarre):

















Zum Abschluss fahre ich dann nochmal eine Schleife, um zwei Trails mitzunehmen, die in der Nähe sind, und dann geht´s heimwärts...






Ich muß noch ein Stückchen zum Hotel hochkurbeln und bin ganz schön geschafft, aber sehr entspannt.

Schön war´s!


----------



## Mausoline (8. Mai 2017)

Tolles Bikewetter   vor 2 Wochen 

alte Bahnlinie




Weinberge mit Aussicht


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Mai 2017)

Bei uns gab es ordentlich Regen mit Gewitter. Zwei Tage später habe ich mal nachgesehen, wie groß die Zerstörungen sind. Die Trails waren weitestgehend fahrbar, dafür hatten sich die Bäche auf den Schotterwegen ausgebreitet. Also Bachdurchquerungen, wo vorher keine Bäche waren bzw. Umweg, wenn man hätte durchschieben müssen aber keine Lust auf nasse Füße hatte.



Also, das was geradeaus Bach ist, ist normalerweise ein breiter Schotterweg.


----------



## Mausoline (9. Mai 2017)

ist jetzt Trail und kein Schotterweg mehr


----------



## sommerfrische (9. Mai 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Also, das was geradeaus Bach ist, ist normalerweise ein breiter Schotterweg.


Bäh. Aber wenigsten sind die Trails o.k. Hier war die letzten Tage auch Land unter. Und in den Bergen liegt ab 1200hm immer noch Schnee 
Wird Zeit, dass oben mal jemand den Schalter umlegt auf Frühling....


----------



## bikingbee (9. Mai 2017)

Hey meine Mädels sind aktuell im Rennen für das Foto der Woche! Wäre cool wenn ihr für sie abstimmt, falls euch das Bild gefällt!
Merci!


----------



## olihT (10. Mai 2017)

bikingbee schrieb:


> Hey meine Mädels sind aktuell im Rennen für das Foto der Woche! Wäre cool wenn ihr für sie abstimmt, falls euch das Bild gefällt!
> Merci!


Habe abgestimmt  und wow, Hammer. Kann man das in besserer Auflösung bekommen ?

Gruß
Thilo


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (10. Mai 2017)

bikingbee schrieb:


> Hey meine Mädels sind aktuell im Rennen für das Foto der Woche! Wäre cool wenn ihr für sie abstimmt, falls euch das Bild gefällt!
> Merci!



Ich hab auch ein Sternchen vergeben 
Darf ich fragen wo genau das ist? Die Gegend sieht sehr schön aus.


----------



## Mausoline (10. Mai 2017)

Gratulation zum Foto des Tages


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingbee (10. Mai 2017)

olihT schrieb:


> Habe abgestimmt  und wow, Hammer. Kann man das in besserer Auflösung bekommen ?
> 
> Gruß
> Thilo





*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein Sternchen vergeben
> Darf ich fragen wo genau das ist? Die Gegend sieht sehr schön aus.





Mausoline schrieb:


> Gratulation zum Foto des Tages




Vielen Dank fürs Abstimmen!

Das Bild ist in der Nähe vom Achensee gemacht worden. 

Wer das Bild in besserer Auflösung haben möchte, muss beim Fotografen nachfragen. Ihm einfach eine Nachricht schicken, dann bekommt ihr alle Infos.


----------



## sommerfrische (18. Mai 2017)

Endlich war auch hier im Süden tolles Wetter. Und der Schnee endlich weg. Bliebt nur die Frage: Laufen (geht nach Verletzung endluch wieder) oder fahren? Ich konnte mir gleich 2 Tage freinehmen und hab's salomonisch entschieden 

Gestern zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr an der 2000hm-Marke gekratzt und das überraschenderweise ohne Schneekontakt, dank südseitiger Tour.








Der untere Abschnitt wär super zum Fahren gewesen, aber Flow geht auch ohne Rad 




Heute waren wieder einige Gipfel zum Greifen nah. Und ich musste auch wieder ein Stück zu Fuß gehen. 







Danach gab's zur Belohnung eine Pause am See.




Der Weg runterzu ist für Kleine wie mich prima fahrbar 




... und hat mir auch sonst gut gepasst 




Schön war's!


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (19. Mai 2017)

Schaut gut aus  In welcher Ecke warst Du da denn unterwegs?


----------



## sommerfrische (19. Mai 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> In welcher Ecke warst Du da denn unterwegs?


Die erste Tour war beim Achensee. Die zweite beim Schliersee und Spitzingsee.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Mai 2017)

Saisoneröffnung in der Fränkischen 

Flowtrails im Grünen



 



Auch in Franken ein gutes Spargeljahr 





Lieblingsort





Geschichte im Unterholz





Besser so, als illegale Verbotsschilder aufzustellen!





Schee woar's!


----------



## Aninaj (19. Mai 2017)

Ich hab ein etwas "andere" Tour gemacht, aber vielleicht interessiert es euch ja trotzdem 

*Tag 1 - Berlin –> Mildenberg, 85km, Fahrzeit: 5h, 300hm*

Kurz nach 11 starten wir in Berlin und haben nach 5 Metern die erste Panne – mein neuer Reifen schleift am Schutzblech. Nächster Halt – Radladen. Einen Schlauch und ein paar Handschuhe brauchen wir noch – hab schlauerweise zwei linke Handschuhe eingepackt.

Und endlich geht’s wirklich los, Dank grandioser Ortskenntnise erstmal in die falsche Richtung, aber irgendwie schaffen wir es auf den offiziellen Radweg: Berlin – Kopenhagen. Dieser ist bisher wirklich schön, auf einsame Fahrradstrassen immer entlang der Havel. 

Leider hielt sich das Wetter nicht an die Vorhersage und so fuhren wir 3h durch gemeinen Niesel, der natürlich immer von vorn kam, so dass wir gut nass wurden. Die Sonne ließ sich erst auf dem Campingplatz blicken, dank ordentlichem Gegenwind, sind wir aber unterwegs schon wieder getrocknet.






*Tag 2 - Mildenberg –> Heilbad Waren, 110 km, Fahrzeit: 6:45h, 570hm*

Um 7:30 wecken uns die Bauarbeiter. Die Pods, die wir gerne bezogen hätten, werden fertig gebaut. Und so verziehen wir uns ins warme Sanitärhaus, packen im Aufenthaltsbereich unsere Sachen, trinken Tee und Kaffee und radln dann weiter gen Norden.

Unterwegs besuchen wir den Weihnachtsmann in Himmelspfort, bekommen glutenfreie Brownies in Fürstenberg und statten der Havelquelle noch einen Besuch ab. Meistens sind wir auf Fahrradstrassen unterwegs, manchmal kürzen wir etwas ab. 

Nach 92 km stehen wir am Campingplatz und stehen und stehen und werden ignoriert. Nach 15 min reichts. Wirklich einladend schaut es eh nicht aus, die Karte offeriert in 20 km den nächsten und zur Not weitere 5 km noch einen Platz. 

Nach insgesamt 110 km heißt uns dann ein super toller Campingplatz direkt am See Willkommen. Wir bekommen sogar eine kleine Hütte für nen schmalen Taler und lecker Abendessen gibt’s auch noch. So schlafen wir heute in Betten und hoffen, dass uns das Wetter morgen nicht total im Stich lässt.



 



 


 

*Tag 3 - Heilbad Waren –> Krakow am See, 50 km, Fahrzeit: 3h, 220hm*

Regen, den ganzen Tag, hat der Wetterfrosch vorhergesagt. Der Blick aus dem Fenster am Morgen verrät grauen Himmel, aber vorerst ohne Wasser von oben.

Also packen wir unsere Sachen und gehen unsere Kurzetappe an. Zum Einen gibt’s nicht überall da, wo gebraucht, Campingplätze und zum Anderen hat der Wetterfrosch nicht ganz unrecht. Es nieselregnet immer wieder, dazwischen drückt sich die Sonne soweit durch, dass wir gut trocknen, um gleich wieder nass zu werden.

Eine kurze Rast in einer Haltestelle, ansonsten radln wir schnell durch, heute einiges auf unbefestigten Wegen durch Wald und Feld, aber auch wieder Fahrradstrassen. Ingesamt 6 E-Biker überholen wir mit unseren vollbeladenen Stahlrössern. 

Für den heutigen Campingplatz mimen wir die Hüttentester. Vier neue Hütten mit kleiner Küche (Kühlschrank, Mikrowelle, 2 Cerankochfelder und Wasseranachluss) und eigentlich zwei Betten. Die sind jedoch noch nicht da, aber wir haben ja Isomatte und Schlafsack. 
Und so genießen wir den Ausblick direkt auf den See. Lassen den Regen an die Scheibe prasseln und ruhen uns aus, für die große Fahrt morgen – Dänemark ist das Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (19. Mai 2017)

*Tag 4 - Krakow am See –> Marielyst, 91 km, Fahrzeit: 5:04 h, 400 hm
*
Heute hieß es früh aufstehen und Kette rechts. Bei knapp 5 Grad quält man sich nur ungern aus dem warmen Schlafsack, aber wir wollen nach Dänemark und die Fähre wartet nicht auf uns.

Also Kaffee und Tee gemacht, wieder alles in die Taschen gestopft und los ging’s. Um etwas Zeit und Energie zu sparen, sind wir von der offiziellen Routen abgewichen und haben uns im Freestyle durch die Lande geschlagen. Auch da gibt es schöne Straßen und kleine Dörfer.

Gegen 13 Uhr waren wir dann schon in Rostock und natürlich viel zu früh am Fährhafen. Die Fähre war dann auch noch verspätet und so haben wir uns fleißig ausgeruht, bevor es kurz nach 17 Uhr in Gedser wieder von der Fähre ging.

In Dänemark begrüßte uns forscher Ostwind der uns die letzten Kilometer „begleitete“. Der erste angefahrene Campingplatz sah mal wieder komisch aus. Der Zweite gewinnt auch keinen Stern von uns, aber ist soweit okay. Es ist spät, die Beine müde, Zeit für’s Zelt.



 



 



 
*Tag 5 - Marielyst –> Koster, 55 km, Fahrzeit: 3:40h, 350hm*

Sonnig sollte es heute werden, mit ein bisschen Wind. Richtig windig ist es geworden, mit ein bisschen Sonne. Und natürlich kein Rückenwind.

Wir starten gemütlich, gegen den Wind kann man eh nicht ankommen, und rollen von kräftigem Ostwind begleitet Richtung NNO. Zum Teil führt der Weg an Feriensiedlungen entlang und durch den Wald, so dass wir etwas geschützt sind und es besser läuft als erwartet.

Nach knapp 23 km geht es endlich kurz gen Westen, mit ordentlich Rückenwind rasen wir zum heutigen Höhepunkt: die Fähre von Stubbekøbing auf die Insel Bogø. Bis direkt vor Ort war unklar, ob die saisonale Fähre überhaupt schon verkehrt. Wir haben Glück und kommen sogar pünktlich und können 15 min später schon übersetzen. 

Anschließend hieß es 6 km gen Osten über einer schmale Verbindungsstraße auf die Insel Møn zu kriechen. Brüllend bläst der Wind direkt von vorn, mehr als 10km/h zeigen sich nicht auf dem Tacho. Irgendwann zweigt der Weg nach links ab und es rollt wieder etwas schneller.

Damit verkürzen wir die Tour um etwa 70km, aber Hälfte davon wäre fast ausschließlich nach Osten verlaufen und der Wind soll morgen nicht viel besser werden. Und so beenden wir den Tag in Koster auf einem schönen Campingplatz mit heißer Dusche, frischer Wäsche und kreativem Essen.



 
*Tag 6 - Koster –> Rødvig, 67 km, Fahrzeit 4:17h, 370 hm*

Neuer Tag, neues Glück. Wir starten mit leichtem Ostwind in leicht westliche Richtung und kommen gut voran. In Præstø machen wir eine längere Pause, trinken Tee und Kaffee und machen den WE-Einkauf. 

Endlich finde ich auch ein Sportgeschäft in dem ich einen Erstaz für meine daheim vergessen Weste bekomme. Zwar spät, aber besser als nie. Heute hat sie gleich gute Dienste geleistet. Und zu übersehen bin ich nun auch nicht mehr.

Vollbepackt geht es weiter in nordöstliche Richtung mit – wie soll es anders sein – kräftigem Ostwind. Zusätzlich geht es lange an der Bundesstraße entlang, auch wenn die Autofahrer rücksichtsvoll fahren, ein eigener Radweg ist doch schöner. 

Wir kämpfen uns bis Rødvig durch und beschliessen Urlaub zu machen, vom Ostwind, schlagen das Zelt auf und schauen uns noch ein wenig den Hafen an. 

Morgen wollen wir bis kurz vor Kopenhagen fahren, es geht wieder ein gutes Stück gen Westen und daher soll es dann natürlich Westwind geben. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Aninaj (19. Mai 2017)

*Tag 7 - Rødvig –> Ishøj, 76 km, Fahrzeit: 4:08 h, 229hm*

Heute ging es mal wieder früh los. So ganz wussten wir nicht wie weit wir fahren wollen, daher haben wir uns alle Möglichkeiten offen gelassen. 

Zuerst ging es nach Stevns Klint wo wir uns zumindest von oben die Klippen angeschaut haben. Dann mit leichter Windunterstützung nach Køge, wo wir nach knapp 40km eine längere Pause einlegten und irgendwie auch beschlossen heute noch nicht mit den Rädern nach Københaven zu fahren.

Also rollten wir gemütlich nach Ishøj, wo wir gegen 15 Uhr das Zelt aufschlugen. Nach einer kurzen Pause entschlossen wir uns doch noch nach Københaven zu fahren, aber mit der S-Bahn. 

Dort haben wir uns ein berühmtes dänisches Softeis gegönnt und die alternative Kommune Christiania angeschaut, wo u.a. die Christiania Bikes gebaut werden. 

Nun müssen wir uns noch für einen Rückweg entscheiden. Entweder ganz gemütlich mit dem Bus ab Københaven nach Berlin, oder über Malmö und Trelleborg mit der Fähre nach Rostock und von dort mit Bus oder Zug nach Berlin.



 


 



 

*Tag 8 - Ishoj –> Trelleborg, 64,3 km, Fahrzeit: 3:49h, 150 hm*

Nachdem wir gestern schon mit der S-Bahn in die Stadt gefahren sind, ging’s heute gemütlich mit dem Radl bis zur kleinen Meerjungfrau. Dort wurden leider busseweise Touristen abgeladen und so sind wir schnell weiter zum Hauptbahnhof.

Bei McDonalds gibt es in Dänemark bereits glutenfreie Burgerbrötchen, also wurden die letzten DKK in Essen angelegt. Noch zwei Tickets für die Bahn nach Schweden und dann hieß „Bye Bye Denmark“. 

In Schweden wurden fleißig Pässe kontrolliert, fast wie am Flughafen. Bevor es nun endgültig Richtung Heimat geht, haben wir noch einen Blick auf die Øresundbrücke geworfen, die man ab 2020 vielleicht endlich direkt mit dem Rad befahren kann.

Die letzten 30 km von Malmö nach Trelleborg verliefen eher unspektakulär, die Schweden leicht unterkühlt. Trelleborg wirkt eher trostlos, die alte Burg ‚Trelleborg‘ bietet aber einen netten Park, zumindest so lange die Sonne noch etwas wärmt.

Und so verbringen wir die letzten kalten Stunden bei den „Ticketschaltern“, bevor kurz vor Mitternacht unsere Fähre nach Rostock ablegt und somit unsere 1. Skandinavienreise stilecht beendet.


----------



## sommerfrische (23. Mai 2017)

Nachdem es letzte Woche so gut geklappt hat mit dem - schneefreien - 2000er, wollte ich es gleich nochmal probieren und diesmal das Radl mitnehmen.

Ohne Kurbelfleiss...na ihr wisst schon. 





Der Weg war mir trotzdem lieber.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Obwohl er schnell steiler wurde...Im Hintetgrund ist schon das Ziel für heute zu sehen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ich hatte den weiteren, südseitigen Weg gewählt und das war gut so. Nordseitig lag tatsächlich noch Schnee und es ging ein kühler Wind.





Gemsen (oder: Gämsen in neuer Rechtschreibung*seufz)




Endlich ganz oben. Der Weg geradeaus führt auch ins Tal, aber ich "muss" schließlich auf dem Rückweg noch mein Radl holen, das ich zwischendrin geparkt hatte 




Dann kam mein Lieblingsstück des Wegs - abwärts 





Schön war's!


----------



## Lenka K. (24. Mai 2017)

Auch nördlich des Weisswurstäquators schönes Wetter 

Trails



 



Felsentor



 ​Weiter so!


----------



## Aninaj (28. Mai 2017)

Nachdem die Beine von der Radreise gestärkt waren, ging es für 3 Tage in die Vogesen - Trails rocken. Schee war's. 



 
Viele Höhenmeter müssen überwunden werden, aber der Ausblick ist erste Sahne.




Vorbei an vielen Wasserfäll(ch)en und Bächen schlängeln sich die Wege.



 
Bis meine Kamera mal lief, waren die anderen schon wieder aus dem Bild verschwunden  





Immer wieder an Bächen entlang 



 
Jeden Tag Sonne satt, war aber für Mai schon wieder zuviel. Trotzdem besser als Regen


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Mai 2017)

Auch hier gab's Sonne satt 

An dem Wasserfall bin ich bei der Karwendelrunde immer wieder vorbeigefahren, aber noch nie hatte er so viel Wasser wie jetzt bei der Schneeschmelze.






Karwendelkino





Heute ging es allerdings nicht auf die Karwendelrunde, ich wollte mir das Ganze mal von oben anschauen. So lange die Hütten noch zu haben, ist hier oben noch Ruhe.














Ein ganz bisschen Schnee gab's oben noch, aber alles gut fahr- und laufbar. Selbst die große Karwendelrunde dürfte gehen, da freu ich mich schon drauf. Hoffentlich wieder bei solchem Kaiserwetter. Schön war's!


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Mai 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ...der Ausblick ist erste Sahne.


Sieht wirklich klasse aus  Und bringt mich gleich auf trailrockige Gedanken  Wo hattet ihr denn euer Basislager?


----------



## Aninaj (28. Mai 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich klasse aus  Und bringt mich gleich auf trailrockige Gedanken  Wo hattet ihr denn euer Basislager?



Bei dir schaut's aber auch sehr geil aus - wenn ich das so sagen darf  Steht mal auf der langen Liste der Gebiete wo ich auch mal hin mag 

Unser Basislager war auf dem Campingplatz am Lac de Kruth-Wildenstein.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Mai 2017)

Ah, die Vogesen ... stehen bei mir auch auf der ersten Stelle der To-do-liste!


----------



## Perlenkette (31. Mai 2017)

In den letzten Tagen war ich gerne in der herrlichen Abendstimmung unterwegs - entweder nach Hitze oder Unwetter . Wenn´s nicht so diesig wäre, sähe man hier die Silhouette von Aachen; hinter der Kuppe führt die Straße in zwei Etappen "hinab ins Tal".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (1. Juni 2017)

Die Vogesen waren es (leider) nicht, aber  hübsche Trails gibt es hier auch 

In der "Grünen Hölle" Altmühltal 





Manche Pfade waren wirklich sehr zugewuchert nach dem nassen und nun heißen Frühjahr. Aber das meiste war super zum Fahren.









Da hatte ich Pech. Ausgerechnet das schönste Stück von einem meiner Lieblingstrails war gesperrt. Ich habe ein bisschen von den Arbeiten mitgekriegt - den Hinweis "Lebensgefahr" musste man wohl ernst nehmen.




Aber es gibt schließlich genug hübsche Wege in dieser Gegend 





Schön war's!


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Juni 2017)

Die Fränkische zum Dritten ...

Hinauf zur Burg ...











Vorbei an Zeugnissen der Volksfrömmigkeit





Und weiter unterhalb des Wahrzeichens der Fränkischen Schweiz





Zu tollen Trockenrasentrails!



 

​Mehr davon!


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Juni 2017)

Auf dem Rückweg vom Hausberg nen kleinen Umweg über den Klappermühlchentrail zum Klappermühlchen gemacht. Steht und klappert noch:



 
Dafür wird der Trail runter zum Bach immer ausgewaschener.


----------



## Nena (12. Juni 2017)

Impressionen vom AlpenX von vor 1 1/2 Wochen. Ein Quickie von Grainau bis Meran.




Yes!!!


 Mittagspause mit Salami, Soja Kakao und Vaseline.

 Kurz vor Regen da.


Blick über den Reschensee.

 
Champagnerbrunnen.


Eines der Highlights. Immer wieder schön.


Reschenpass geschafft.


 Unterwegs auf der Via Claudia.  

 Irgendwo unterwegs.


----------



## frechehex (12. Juni 2017)

Katzenkopf-Wiesmoosalm-Gaistal
Sehr schöne Tour gestern 




Blick nach Weidach







Abkühlung in der Leutasch (Gaistal)


----------



## Nena (12. Juni 2017)

So ein Abkühlungsbild habe ich auch im Angebot 
Allerdings aus dem Reschensee.


----------



## Perlenkette (12. Juni 2017)

Unterwegs im Siebengebirge; eine Runde zu-und-um  Hirschburg, Drachenburg, Drachenfels und Löwenburg am Freitag. 




 

Oben am ersten Gipfel - der Fensterblick über die sieben Berge zu den sieben Drachen 





...... und natürlich der klassische Blick auf den Rhein...





Meine Mitfahrerin hat alles voll im Blick und die Runde perfekt vorbereitet- incl. Höhenmeteransagen 



 



 

Runter geht´s einen schönen Spitzkehrentrail, leider holt mich irgendwann der Drachenfels-Drache ein, krallt sich mein Hinterrad und ich erfahre mir meinen allerersten Platten .  Nach der nächsten Berg-Etappe legen wir eine Pause ein 



 

und es gibt heute mal Fitness-Eulen statt Fischstäbchen 





Auf dem Weg zur Löwenburg fängt es an zu regnen- kein Problem, es macht trotzdem großen Spaß und bei Top-Wetter wäre die Runde wahrscheinlich stark  ̶b̶̶e̶̶v̶̶ö̶̶l̶̶k̶̶e̶̶r̶̶t̶  bewandert gewesen





 Meine nette Begleiterin hat sich die Siebenmeilenstiefel angezogen und trägt mir sogar mein Rad hoch zur Ruine.......





 

und wir nehmen noch den Ruinen-Trail mit 		   (sorry die folgenden Fotos haben alle Wasserflecken- es regnet immer noch )



 

.... zwar ein bissl eng aber beide Seiten fahrbar... 

nur am felsigen Irrgarten schieben wir lieber: 




 

Wieder runter zum Burghof





... und weiter auf den Trails......





So matschig war´s gar aber nicht und die Trails waren noch gut fahrbar 



 

Zurück am Startpunkt gewittert es und zuhause angekommen scheint die Sonne bei blauem Himmel und 25 Grad. Kann man auch positiv sehen- so kann ich mich im Garten- Liegestuhl erholen


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Juni 2017)

@Perlenkette Als Schönwetterfahrerin sag' ich nur: Respekt!


----------



## Schwimmer (13. Juni 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Unterwegs im Siebengebirge; eine Runde zu-und-um  Hirschburg, Drachenburg, Drachenfels und Löwenburg am Freitag.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 613519
> ...



Schaut nach viel Spaß aus ... 
Coole Strümpfe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (15. Juni 2017)

Das Bild passt hier eigentlich nicht ganz rein, weil Radfahren bei der Tour kaum eine Rolle spielte. Aber den Enzian (links) vor der Zugspitze (rechts hinten) fand ich einfach zu schön, deshalb wollte ich ihn euch zeigen


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Juni 2017)

Auf Tour in ... na, ihr wisst schon! 

Frankenaussicht





Frankenfels mit Frankentrail und ein anderer Frankentrail



 



Frankenhöhle





Schee woar's!


----------



## sommerfrische (16. Juni 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Frankenaussicht, Frankenfels mit Frankentrail und ein anderer Frankentrail, Frankenhöhle


Ein Franken-reicher Beitrag  Bei der Hitze gerade sind die schattigen Trails in der Fränkischen sicher herrlich


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Juni 2017)

Quasi eine Dauerwerbesendung fürs LO-Treffen im Herbst .


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Juni 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Quasi eine Dauerwerbesendung fürs LO-Treffen im Herbst .


Naja, ich tipp mal die Bilder sind rund um Hartenstein entstanden. Kleines bissl anders schaut's bei Pommelsbrunn schon aus... 
Hartenstein bin ich dann Ende Oktober wieder (JuHeBe)...


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Juni 2017)

Die Pommelsbrunner Gegend hatten wir ja schon im zweiten Teil der Werbekampagne .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (18. Juni 2017)

meine erste Tour im Schwarzwald.
Sasbachwalden-Mummelsee-Hornisgrinde













Zum Schluss noch dieser Trail. Leider is der für Anfänger völlig ungeeignet


----------



## lucie (18. Juni 2017)

Feld- und Wiesenrunde...


----------



## Martina H. (19. Juni 2017)

Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenrunde


----------



## lucie (19. Juni 2017)

Noch mal Feld und Wiese...


----------



## Aninaj (19. Juni 2017)

viele Höhenmeterrunde


----------



## sommerfrische (20. Juni 2017)

Alles-im/am-Fluss-Tour 




So eine liebevoll hergerichtete, hübsche - und bequeme  - Bank hatte ich noch nie gesehen.




Heute gehen es alle etwas ruhiger an: Siesta der Kühe bei 30°C plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hochufer





 ...und wieder runter.





 ....und wieder rauf.




Fluss und Genuss, das reimt sich 




Schön war's


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Juni 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Fluss und Genuss


Macht Lust auf einen Besuch!

Wird Zeit, dass ich die Flusstrails auch endlich unter die Stollen nehme ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Juni 2017)

Mangfalltrails?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## sommerfrische (23. Juni 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Mangfalltrails?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


Ja


----------



## Martina H. (24. Juni 2017)

... nie wieder orangenes Trikot 




 


... schön war es trotzdem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (25. Juni 2017)

Aussichtsreiche, lange Runde mit Trails, Trails, Trails .... 





Eibseeblick




Mal keine 'Birne' unterm Helm 








Die Zugspitze mit "Häubchen".




Schlenker und noch ein paar hm für mehr Trailspaß 













Schön war's


----------



## Perlenkette (26. Juni 2017)

Unterwegs am Bodensee. Ich fahre schon viele Jahre hierher, allerdings dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal mit den eigenen Bikes. 
Besondere Umstände ergeben, dass ich auf dem Bodensee-Radwanderweg mit dem 150er AM-Fully und später auf der größeren Trailrunde mit dem cc-HT unterwegs bin ; macht aber nix, ich freue mich hier _überhaupt _radeln zu können  .

Ich starte am See, nach einer Trail-Runde durch den nahgelegenen Wald fahre ich landeinwärts ...






... durch das nächste Städtchen....





.... hoch auf den Hausberg.










Etwas diesig ist es (dafür schön warm); den See mit Alpenpanorama am Horizont muss man sich dazudenken . Hoch auf den Berg habe ich es schonmal geschafft, am Aussichtsturm bin ich allerdings gescheitert .





Der Turm des Grauens. Nach der Anstrengung habe ich mir erstmal eine Pause verdient; hier ist auch schon das perfekte Plätzchen  





Weiter Richtung Wald und Trails; hier habe ich ein Bike versteckt:






Und wie ich da so lang genug am Trail-Einstieg herumlungere , entdecke ich ein Kästchen am Baum - eine Mischung aus Schlüsselkästchen und Vogelhaus. Und siehe da:






Ein Stückchen weiter gib´s einen etwas netteren Trail-Einstieg  ; die Trails hier sind ein Traum und mit dem cc-HT immer noch ein Träumchen.



 



Vom Sportplatz auf halber Höhe fahre ich nochmal hoch, um einige andere Abzweigungen zu nehmen. Ich stoße auf ein paar gebaute Trails  und schließlich:





Wieder am Wegesrand; diesmal direkt am Trail zwischen Kicker und gebauter Steilkurve. (Es handelt sich um zwei Stationen eines Caches, wie ich nachher erfahre; auf der Klorolle kann man sich eintragen)

Heimwärts geht´s in der Abendsonne





..... zurück zum See...









Feierabend mit Aussicht auf die schweizer Alpen:





Das war er, mein Urlaub vom Urlaub .


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juli 2017)

Nachdem ich 2 Stück Zwetschgenkuchen mit Sahne verdrückt hatte und gerade los wollte um die dadurch temporär erworbene höhere Hangabtriebskraft auszunutzen, hab ich den hier gesehen:




Hatte schon ewig keinen Hirschkäfer mehr bei uns gesehen. Ist noch ein Junger, der war noch nicht allzu groß.


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juli 2017)

aber ein schöner 

unser Kuchenerlebnis war nicht zu empfehlen heute  aber sonst wars ne schöne Tour


----------



## sommerfrische (17. Juli 2017)

Schöne Bike&Hike-Tour mit  Kaffee&Kuchen und 2 Gipfeln


----------



## Mausoline (17. Juli 2017)

Immer wieder schön  Abendrunde in den Weinbergen


----------



## Mausoline (21. Juli 2017)

Schöne Nachmittagsrunde


----------



## sommerfrische (21. Juli 2017)

Plaisir-Tour: Nach vergleichsweise wenig Kurbeln kommt ein laaaanger Trail bergab 














Vorbei an tollen Gumpen.

















Der Blick in die Schlucht und die Gumpen hatte Laune gemacht, danach ging's noch schnell in den See.






Schön war's


----------



## Mausoline (21. Juli 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Plaisir-Tour: Nach vergleichsweise wenig Kurbeln kommt einem laaaanger Trail bergab ...



Hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (21. Juli 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an


Gibt's bekanntlich viel zu selten: dass jeder hm bergauf sich in Trail-Tiefenmetern wieder runterfahren lässt. Meistens sind ja irgendwelche Schotterstrecken oder Schiebepassagen dazwischen. Hier nix als Flow (naja, oben Stolperflow 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Juli 2017)

Leider aus dem Bikeurlaub wieder zurück   Viele lohnende Touren blieben wieder ungefahren, viele lohnende Touren wurden unternommen.

Nachdem wir 2005 auf derselben Runde keiner einzigen Menschenseele begegnet sind, waren wir ob der Menschenmassen, die sich jetzt da tummeln, etwas entsetzt. Sogar etliche E-Biker sind uns begegnet.
 

Auf einer zünftigen Alm gab´s wirklich riesige Brotzeitplatten:

Und für Live-Unterhaltung war auch gesorgt:


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Juli 2017)

Auch auf dieser Tour ging´s an der Scharte zu wie auf dem Oktoberfest, auf dem Bild nicht zu erkennen. Überbleibsel aus einem sinnlosen Krieg, wenigestens freuen die gebauten Wege jetzt viele Biker und Wanderer.


----------



## Mausoline (23. Juli 2017)

Wo seid ihr denn unterwegs gewesen???
Beim ersten Bild dachte ich an Livigno


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Juli 2017)

Wir waren stationär in Mals, waren aber viel in der Schweiz biken. Den Lago di Livigno hast du richtig erkannt!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. Juli 2017)

Bin am WE auch mal wieder raus gekommen [emoji4] 
Wollte mal was fürs Sitzfleisch tun und bin mit dem crosser eine runde um den Chiemsee. 

Wetter war perfekt und da ich früh los bin hielt sich der "Verkehr" durch die E-Biker auch in grenzen [emoji1] 






Leicht überfluteter Radweg. Ich hätte mich kaputt lachen können über die Touris, die abgestiegen sind und sich lieber nasse Füße geholt haben als trocken durch zufahren [emoji16]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (4. August 2017)

Es gibt Touren, bei denen einfach alles passt und klappt. Das Wetter, die Fitness, die Planung. Und dann gibt es die anderen ... unser Kurztrip in die Schweiz war einer von  den letzteren 

Wo wir eigentlich hatten fahren wollen, hatte ein heftiges Unwetter in der Nacht vor unserer Ankunft die Straßen und Wege unter teilweise meterhohem Schutt und Schlamm verschwinden lassen. Außerdem plagten beide Fahrerinben plötzlich Zipperlein. Wir mussten also improvisieren - und dann war's am Ende überraschend schön. Aber seht selbst.


























Man darf sich eben nicht unterkriegen lassen 





Schön war's


----------



## sommerfrische (4. August 2017)

Da wollten wir dann doch nochmal hoch hinaus - und ärgerten uns über eine von Liften verschandelte Landschaft. Die Abfahrt hat sich dann aber doch ziemlich gelohnt 




























Die ursprünglich geplanten Touren müssen wir natürlich noch nachholen.


----------



## Mausoline (4. August 2017)

Der Pass Costainas hat wohl einigen die Tour vermasselt  echt schade

Wo seid ihr denn dann gelandet?
Ist das unten der Fimberpass, seid ihr Ischgl hoch?


----------



## sommerfrische (4. August 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Der Pass Costainas hat wohl einigen die Tour vermasselt  echt schade
> 
> Wo seid ihr denn dann gelandet?
> Ist das unten der Fimberpass, seid ihr Ischgl hoch?



Es war nicht nur der Pass Costainas gesperrt, auch die Uina Schlucht und sehr viele andere Wege in der Gegend. Eine Tour haben wir trotzdem in einem Nachbartal, parallel zum Costainas Pass machen können. Landschaftlich ein Traum - und sehr interessant zu sehen, wie schnell eine Landschaft verändert werden kann, dass Natur grundsätzlich nichts Statisches ist (was man eigentlich weiß, aber leicht vergisst, weil Berge so unverrückbar wirken  Wir haben unterwegs einen Hirten getroffen, der uns erzählt hat, dass ein Unwetter vor 2 oder 3 Jahren schon mal so gewütet hat, dass das Tal sich dadurch sehr verändert hatte und jetzt eben nochmal.

Die andere Tour führte, wie du richtig erkannt hast, auf die Seite "gegenüber", die deutlich weniger erwischt hatte.


----------



## Mausoline (6. August 2017)

Kleine lohnende Tour zu Fuß


----------



## Frau_B (6. August 2017)

Schon einen Monat her auch in der Schweiz, da gabs noch tolles Wetter. Alp Clünas Tour.


----------



## sommerfrische (6. August 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Kleine lohnende Tour zu Fuß



Lecker! Was hast du damit gemacht? Kuchen? Pfannkuchen? Die prächtige Ernte bringt mich auf so einige Gedanken....


----------



## Mausoline (6. August 2017)

Erstmal Blättchen rausgelesen und für Kuchen und Pfannkuchen  eingefroren, den Rest gibts morgen und vielleicht übermorgen


----------



## sommerfrische (8. August 2017)

Auf die Birkkarspitze wollte ich schon lange. Jetzt hat endlich alles dafür gepasst. 

Der Gipfelblick ist wirklich überwältigend.












Der Gipfel beim Abstieg.






Nach der "Arbeit" kommt das Vergnügen: endloses Sausen bergab durch das Karwendeltal bei schönstem Licht 






Schön war's


----------



## niceann (12. August 2017)

Urlaubs Impressionenen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (12. August 2017)

Oha, ist das Norwegen oder Island ?


----------



## Schwimmer (12. August 2017)

Auf geht's Mädels, viel Spaß beim Abstimmen:

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2181923?in=potdPool


----------



## niceann (12. August 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Auf geht's Mädels, viel Spaß beim Abstimmen:
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2181923?in=potdPool


Danke


----------



## niceann (12. August 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Oha, ist das Norwegen oder Island ?


Norwegen - Dovre Fjell


----------



## Schwimmer (12. August 2017)

niceann schrieb:


> Norwegen - Dovre Fjell



Danke


----------



## sommerfrische (16. August 2017)

Nochmal im Karwendel, nochmal Bike&Hike - diesmal mit sommerfrische-Junior  Es war seine erste "richtige" Bergtour, die uns auf knapp 2300hm führte  







Zur Belohnung für die Fahrt und die Wanderung bergauf gab's nicht nur einen guten Kaiserschmarrn, sondern auch diesen tollen Sonnenuntergang.






Am nächsten Tag gings dann zum Sunntiger. Die letzten ca. 50hm zum Gipfel habe ich Junior verboten, weil sie recht luftig sind, aber den Vorgipfel haben wir geschafft.
















Und wieder zurück zu den Rädern. Hier beim letzten kleinen Gegenanstieg. 






Schön war's


----------



## frechehex (24. August 2017)

Ich war vergangenes WE in Sölden - es war genial und sehr spaßig ;-)



 



 


 
Die liebe Kuh hat sich auch gar net gestört, daß sie mitten auf dem Trail steht ....


----------



## KaetheR (25. August 2017)

Bei schönstem Wetter hinauf zum Schönjöchl (Fiss) gestartet  Wir haben unterwegs viele ungläubige Blicke kassiert, da wir ohne "E" den Berg hoch gestrampelt sind :-D







Leider zog es sich immer mehr zu :-( ...




...und unsere Abfahrt über den Frommestrail wurde von Regen, Donner, Blitz & auch Hagel begleitet 




es hat trotzdem mega Spaß gemacht  






Kontrastprogramm dann in Ischgl: die Sonne scheint 





Runter ging es u.a. über den Velill-Trail 
sieht irgendwie aus wie  Mordor - hier verläuft das erste Stück des Velill 






 








Schön war's


----------



## Mausoline (27. August 2017)

Alle heile wieder von der Tour zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (29. August 2017)

.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. August 2017)

Ihr braucht Training im plaudern, futtern und lachen? 
Denn sooo hoch kommen wir definitiv nicht raus, dass ihr Höhentraining braucht!


----------



## Martina H. (29. August 2017)

... ihr seid raus - wer extra Höhentraining macht hat auf dem LO Treffen nix zu suchen


----------



## Martina H. (30. August 2017)

Hey, wo sind die Schockis hin?

War doch nur Spass


----------



## murmel04 (30. August 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hey, wo sind die Schockis hin?
> 
> War doch nur Spass



Was hast du wieder angestellt


----------



## lucie (30. August 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> .



Was ist denn hier passiert? Wo sind denn die Foddos hin??? Die Blinki-Smileys bei den nachfolgenden Posts hast Du wohl übersehen?
So etwas bitte bitte nicht bitterernst nehmen!!! Hier will niemand irgend jemanden vom Ladies-Treffen fernhalten - ist alles nur Spass.

Aaalso Foddos wieder rein und Schocki unbedingt mit nach Pommelsbrunn mitbringen - macht gute Laune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (31. August 2017)

Zum Schachen gibt es zwei (Rad)wege: Ich habe natürlich den schöneren (und etwas weiteren) genommen. 

An zwei Seen vorbei, einen kleinen Trail mitgenommen. 









Da kommt das Schachenschloss in den Blick.






Und wird kleiner und kleiner beim Weg zur Meiler Hütte.











Und noch weiter zTl auf Eisenwegen.






Blick über die großartige Mondlandschaft des Leutascher Platts bis weit in die Alpen hinein.






Belohnung 






Schön war's!


----------



## beuze1 (31. August 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> beim Weg zur Meiler Hütte.



geht da was mit dem Bike


----------



## sommerfrische (31. August 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> geht da was mit dem Bike


Hinter der Meilerhütte nicht: Der Weg ist (tief) schottrig, ausgesetzt, teilweise drahtseilversichert, ganz oben ist Klettersteig. 

Zum Schachen ist gut zum Fahren. Zwischen Schachenhaus und Meilerhütte ist Geschmacksache: Man kann sein Fahrrad hochtragen/schieben und - je nach Fahrkönnen - viel oder wenig runterfahren. Ich bin zu Fuß gegangen, weil ich so ein Gelände (S3 der 4?) nicht draufhabe und man bei einem Fehler gleich weg wäre. Aber wenn man gut fährt und nicht gerade im August unterwegs ist, wo an jeder Biegung ein Wanderer stehen könnte, geht´s schon.


----------



## Frau_B (31. August 2017)

Jippi endlich kann ich hinter Alpencross auch einen Hacken machen, hatte mir das auch noch vor meinem 40.er fest vorgenommen. War zwar jetzt kein riesen Ding, viel an der Via Claudia lang aber lest selbst.

https://aeoutdoor.wordpress.com/2017/08/29/alpencross-2017-die-reise/

Mein Fazit, möchte ich nochmal machen, allerdings hoffe ich noch eine bessere Kondition zu bekommen, um mehr Highlights wie das Rabbijoch mitnehmen zu können, und weniger Straße nutzen zu müssen,  oh Sofa führe mich nicht in Versuchung im Winter wieder auf dir zu faulenzen


----------



## Frau_B (31. August 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Zum Schachen ist gut zum Fahren.


 Da hatte es mich mal Bergauf gelegt, dämliche Clickies damals, wie konnte ich nur so lange damit , naja die Wanderer fanden es lustig


----------



## sommerfrische (31. August 2017)

Frau_B schrieb:


> Da hatte es mich mal Bergauf gelegt, dämliche Clickies damals, wie konnte ich nur so lange damit , naja die Wanderer fanden es lustig


Hihi. Mich hat es auch bei meiner ersten Schachen-Auffahrt wg der Clickies gelegt. War damals Clickie-Neuling und hatte bei meiner - damals noch hochstolzen - Ankunft am Schachenschloss ganz vergessen, dass ich eingeklickt war. Und bin vor den Augen zahlreicher anderer Biker im Stehen umgefallen.  Ich bin aber bei den Clickies geblieben. Wobei ich gerade den Umstieg auf Plattform erwäge, einfach weil ich mittlerweile doch viel zu Fuß gehe und bei Touren wie der gestrigen immer ein zweites Paar Schuhe im Rucksack mitführen muss....


----------



## Frau_B (31. August 2017)

Das ist wohl noch peinlicher, bei mir waren es nur paar Wanderer. Selbst mein Schatz ist mittlerweile auf Plattform umgestiegen, kommt damit auch viel besser klar. Und bei einem Alpencross oder Touren bei denen man schieben muss 1A.


----------



## Echinopsis (31. August 2017)

Ich hab auch ein paar Bilder aus den Bergen beizutragen. Leider war der Urlaub wieder viel zu schnell vorbei. Wo die Bilder entstanden sind, muss ich wahrscheinlich nicht dazu schreiben, die meisten werden es erkennen.
Immer wieder schön da und das Wetter war auch wieder super.





























Grüße Tine


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (14. September 2017)

Wir sind dann mal  vor dem schlechten Wetter in Richtung Süden geflüchtet


----------



## Mausoline (14. September 2017)

Wo seid ihr denn gelandet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (14. September 2017)

Irgendwo, wo es heute vermutlich nicht gehagelt hat Ist doch noch Sommer und nicht April (sagt mein Kalender und der muss es ja wissen  ) !!!


----------



## Mausoline (14. September 2017)

Ich hab Urlaub  seit heut


----------



## murmel04 (14. September 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich hab Urlaub  seit heut



Ich hab meine letzten Urlaubstage.
Das ganze fühlt sich ehr wie Winterurlaub an.


----------



## sommerfrische (14. September 2017)

Ein Bild von letzter Woche  Den Baum  hatte es offenbar frisch entwurzelt. Und der Wind hat gestern und heute noch zugelegt. Was für ein Ende des Sommers


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (15. September 2017)

Wir sind in Finale Ligure. Wollten ja eigentlich in die Dolomiten, aber da ist das Wetter auch zum Davonlaufen


----------



## Mausoline (15. September 2017)

da wollten wir auch hin


----------



## scylla (15. September 2017)

Alles richtig gemacht. Lieber kleinere Hügel als schlechteres Wetter


----------



## Silvermoon (28. September 2017)

....irgendwo im schönen Allgäu....Ecke Nesselwang... ein Stilleben für Zweiradler....


----------



## sommerfrische (1. Oktober 2017)

Weil der Herbst gerade so wunderschön ist: Bike & Steig beim "Kaiser"

Nach meditativem Gekurbel habe ich diesen hübschen Parkplatz für mein Radl gefunden.




 

Dann ging es erst wandernd, dann steigend und kletternd bergauf.



 


Licht am Ende der Nordwand 



 
Gipfelblick



 
Und dann der "gemütliche Teil": Als die Wanderer alle weg waren, gings auf (nicht nur gemütlichen) Trails bergab 





Schön war´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. Oktober 2017)

Mal wieder ein gemütliches Toürle 





mit leckerem Abschluß


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Oktober 2017)

Um den Böen von "Xavier" möglichst weit aus dem Weg zu gehen, hatte ich mich am Donnerstag in den äußersten tagestourtauglichen Südosten verzogen - und wurde mich mit einer spätsommerlich warmen Tour in kurz/kurz belohnt.





Einige hm und einen Kaiserschmarrn später ....





In der Ferne sieht man ein paar von den ganz Hohen, Weißen aufblitzen.





Und dann der spaßigste Teil der Tour .











Schön war´s   Ich hoffe, bei euch hat "Xavier" (auch) nicht zu viel kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Oktober 2017)

Die Gampenkogelrunde .... schön!
Und der "Naturspeicherteich" - wie von der Natur selbst geschaffen ... 

Unterwegs hast Du auch gute Einblicke in die tollen Skitourenmöglichkeiten der östlichen Kitzbühelern gehabt, hoffentlich wird frau sie in diesem Winter nutzen können -- ging die letzten Jahre schneemangelbedigt nicht .


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Oktober 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Gampenkogelrunde


Hast die Gegend gleich erkannt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Oktober 2017)

Übrigens sind auch die Marillenknödel am Brechhornhaus sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Oktober 2017)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Übrigens sind auch die Marillenknödel am Brechhornhaus sehr zu empfehlen!


Da muss ich wohl nochmal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (8. Oktober 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Die Gampenkogelrunde .... schön!
> Und der "Naturspeicherteich" - wie von der Natur selbst geschaffen ...
> 
> Unterwegs hast Du auch gute Einblicke in die tollen Skitourenmöglichkeiten der östlichen Kitzbühelern gehabt, hoffentlich wird frau sie in diesem Winter nutzen können -- ging die letzten Jahre schneemangelbedigt nicht .




Danke für den "Ort"    im Januar gehts erst mal hin zum Skifahren


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2017)

Eine Vielfalt von Naturgewächsen 





Eine Mutation


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2017)

wär ein AKW hübscher?


----------



## frechehex (14. Oktober 2017)

Wir waren im September/Oktober an den Montiggler Seen im Urlaub und sind tolle Touren gefahren bzw. gewandert 

*Zur Urlaubseinstimmung ne kleine runde um die Seen und zum Wilden-Mann-Bühel *
Von den Trails hab ich keine Fotos



großer Montigglesee



 
Pilze gab´s auch ganz viele 


 




 stoinerne Mandl auf dem Wilden-Mann-Bühel

*Zu den Rosszähnen über Leuchtenburg


*
Blick zur Leuchtenburg und Kaltern




In der Leuchtenburg




Blick zwischen die Rosszähne...



 Kalterer See


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> wär ein AKW hübscher?



Auf keinen Fall!
aber es gibt für Windräder auch ungeeignete Orte


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2017)

hast Recht, man könnte sie ja schließlich auch neben das nächse Dorf bauen, statt auf einen Hügel im Wald wo keiner wohnt 

Alle reden von Umweltschutz und erneuerbaren Energien. Aber die Produktionsstätten der erneuerbaren Energien will keiner haben, die sollen doch besser ganz weit weg dahin wo es jemand anders anschauen muss. Aber dann bitte auch keine Stromleitungen um den Strom von ganz weit weg zum eigenen Wohnort zu bringen. Unterirdische Stromleitungen nein danke, das wäre ja Steuergeldverschwendung. AKWs bitte auch nicht. Auf Strom verzichten natürlich erst recht nicht. Geht mir echt manchmal auf den S...enkel. Sorry, das musste jetzt kurz raus.


----------



## fuelex (15. Oktober 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> wär ein AKW hübscher?



beim KKW wuesste ich immerhin, dass es sicheren und guenstigen Strom liefert


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2017)

@scylla
Ja, ich gebe dir vollkommen recht.
Und plötzlich sieht man die Sache aber ganz anders 
Nahe meinem alten Wohnort wurden Anfang der 2000er Jahre 14 Windräder erstellt. Top Lage, Zufahrtstraße, an der die Räder links und rechts mit kurzen Wegen erbaut wurden, ist eine Bundesstraße, Höhe über NN ca. 800, fast ebenes Gelände. Riesiges Waldgebiet, wenig Besiedelung. Das Gelände wurde zuvor als Munitionsdepot zig Jahre genutzt und durfte sowieso nie betreten werden. Einziges Manko, es scheint wohl nicht immer genügend Wind zu haben.
Jetziger Wohnort, ca. 10km Bikestrecke entfernt, werden 11 Windräder gebaut. Gelände liegt zwischen ca. 450 und ca. 680 m ü.NN. Großes Waldgebiet, Nah- und Weiterholungsgebiet mit vielen Wanderwegen, u.a. der Westweg geht bzw. ging da durch, neben dem Windrad vom Foto.
Zufahrtstraßen sind Kreisstraßen, die durch kleine Orte führen, die es nahe rund um das Gebiet gibt, der Rest wird durch großen Schneisen bzw. Verbreiterungen der Forstwege erledigt. Ich war und bin immer mal wieder dort, ist schon immer Bikestrecke gewesen, um zu schauen, und ich bin entsetzt, was und wie dort alles umgepflügt und bearbeitet wird.
Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich bei einer Schneeschuhtour ein so schlechtes Gewissen, weil wir ein Stück durch den Wald liefen, ungefähr da, wo das Bild entstand, ich Idiot 

Und mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Oktober 2017)

fuelex schrieb:


> beim KKW wuesste ich immerhin, dass es sicheren und guenstigen Strom liefert


Und neu gebaut müssten die AKWs auch nicht werden.


----------



## Aninaj (16. Oktober 2017)

Tour Impressionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. Oktober 2017)

Bei so nem Wetter ist der Herbst einfach klasse 

Nochmal in der Gegend gewesen


----------



## lucie (16. Oktober 2017)

Herbst bei diesem Wetter ist einfach genial.


----------



## sommerfrische (16. Oktober 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Herbst bei diesem Wetter ist einfach genial.


Raschel-Trails


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Oktober 2017)

fuelex schrieb:


> beim KKW wuesste ich immerhin, dass es *sicheren* und guenstigen Strom liefert


Ja ne ist klar..


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Oktober 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Und neu gebaut müssten die AKWs auch nicht werden.


Die halten nicht ewig. Die wir hier noch haben müssten bald Grundsaniert werden, die sind am Ende ihrer Lebensdauer.
Ganz zu schweigen von der teuren und >ungeklärten< Entsorgung der radioaktiven Abfälle.
Ich bin froh wenn wir die los sind. So genug OT, Bitte wieder schöne Bilder.


----------



## Schwimmer (16. Oktober 2017)

fuelex schrieb:


> beim KKW wuesste ich immerhin, dass es sicheren und guenstigen Strom liefert



Warum nu(h)r muss ich gerade an ihn denken:


----------



## Mausoline (16. Oktober 2017)

Was für ein Genuß bei so nem Wetter durch den Wald zu radeln  herrliche Luft und eine Ruhe


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Oktober 2017)

fuelex schrieb:


> beim KKW wuesste ich immerhin, dass es sicheren und guenstigen Strom liefert



Unwahrheiten werden auch durch vielfaches Wiederholen nicht wahr.


----------



## sommerfrische (17. Oktober 2017)

Von mir kommt auch noch ein Herbstbild  entstanden im Karwendel. Der Weg führt immer am Kamm entlang über die ersten Gipfel, die hier zu sehen sind.

Es ist kein Fahrrad im Bild, weil ich diesmal keins mit hatte. Aber das eine oder andere Pfädchen wäre durchaus fahrbar gewesen, ich muss also nochmal wiederkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2017)

die letzten bunten Blätter


----------



## sommerfrische (26. Oktober 2017)

Nochmal ein wunderschöner warmer Herbsttag. Mit schier endlosen Rascheltrails  und solchen spannenden Wegen.








Schön - und stellenweise ganz schön Adrenalin-haltig - war's


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2017)

Hui hui bist du aufm falschem Weg gelandet


----------



## sommerfrische (26. Oktober 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hui hui bist du aufm falschem Weg gelandet



Nee, nee Mausi, ist ganz viel fahrbar - halt sehr luftig oben. Aber dann kommt schier endlos viel Flow weiter unten ...

Das Seil da braucht jedenfalls kein Mensch, ist nur zur Beruhigung der Wanderer (oder Biker-Abschreckung?) Naja, Letzteres hat jedenfalls nicht funktioniert


----------



## M_on_Centurion (27. Oktober 2017)

Wo war das denn?
Wenn ich eure Beiträge immer so sehe, möchte ich auch am liebsten das Radl ins Auto schmeissen und hinfahren.


----------



## Aninaj (27. Oktober 2017)

Nicht ganz so spektakulär, aber war auch sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (27. Oktober 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> stellenweise ganz schön Adrenalin-haltig



Und wie gemacht für die "modernen" 800mm-Lenker


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Oktober 2017)

Herbstliche Impressionen aus dem Meraner Land








 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 ​Und wer die Pferderasse erkennt, weiss, wo ich unterwegs war .

Schee woar's!


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2017)

Da ist ja Plattkofel und Marmolada im Hintergrund  sehr schön


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Oktober 2017)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Wo war das denn?
> Wenn ich eure Beiträge immer so sehe, möchte ich auch am liebsten das Radl ins Auto schmeissen und hinfahren.


Falls die Frage an mich ging: Das war im Isarwinkel/Vorkarwendel 

Nachdem ich Lenkas Bilder gesehen habe (und hier Winterkälteeinbruch ist, mit Schnee in den Bergen ), geht´s mir übrigens gerade wie dir: Würde am liebsten gleich das Radl verladen und Richtung Süden fahren.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (28. Oktober 2017)

Ja @sommerfrische, war auf deine Bilder bezogen. 
Ich würde am liebsten auch noch irgendwo hin fahren, wo es noch schön warm ist, oder zumindest trocken...


----------



## IndianaWalross (1. November 2017)

Winterpokal Montag und Dienstag. 
Erst bisschen Material getestet und dazu die Sonne genutzt (haha es war kalt!), Dienstag dann nightride mit anschliessendem Brötchenjagen "welcher Bäcker hat schon auf?" - der nicht, der auch nicht, der auch nicht - halbe Stunde später einen gefunden und dann auf dem Heimweg Spielkind auf der Skateanlage rausgelassen


----------



## samafa (1. November 2017)

Für den 1.Nov. war das heut ein super Wetterche.
Gleich mal ausgenutzt und ne kleine Tour zu einem meiner "Zwei (Lieblings) Türme gemacht.








Oben angekommen erst Mal auf die Plattform und die Aussicht genießen.




Und ein Bild vom Turm darf nicht fehlen 








Irgendwann ist Mal jeder Ausflug zu Ende, alle hopp wieder zurück nach Hause





äfach nur schee ...


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2017)

Sonnige Wege gesucht 





und zum Schluß noch die Weideabtriebler auf dem Nachhauseweg getroffen


----------



## Tikalla (1. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen, nachdem ich schon lange stille Mitleserin bin möcht ich nun auch endlich mal ein paar Bilder einstellen.
Alles aus dem wunderschönen Urlaub in Süditalien.





Blick vom Berg Richtung Meer





Bikes am Strand 





Treppe fahren macht auch mal Spass [emoji3]


----------



## sommerfrische (3. November 2017)

Wir wollten zum Lago, kamen auf dem Weg   an den Dolos vorbei  Da mussten wir bei dem herrlichen Herbstwetter natürlich anhalten und eine Tour fahren - und haben den Tag bis zum letzten Sonnenstrahl ausgenutzt 

Mit wunderschönen Ausblicken ging es bergauf - und auf flowigen, nadelig-knisternden Waldtrails bergab.

Das erste Bild ist für @Lenka K., die die Sehnsucht nach dem Süden kräftig befeuert hat mit ihren Meran-Bildern 

So schön war's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (3. November 2017)

Schön!

Ich finde Südtirol sowieso interessanter als Lago 
 (sagt die Schotterhasserin).


----------



## sommerfrische (3. November 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Schön!
> 
> Ich finde Südtirol sowieso interessanter als Lago
> (sagt die Schotterhasserin).


Bin gerade noch so berauscht von den Südtiroler Waldtrails UND den gigantischen Trails am See - ich könnte mich unmöglich entscheiden


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. November 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Bin gerade noch so berauscht von den Südtiroler Waldtrails UND den gigantischen Trails am See - ich könnte mich unmöglich entscheiden



Stimmt, alles zu seiner Zeit! 
Wirklich sehr schöne Bilder, Sommerfrische!


----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2017)

Auf Entdeckertour gewesen 

Schneckenpilz




Grüne Huschspinne


----------



## sommerfrische (5. November 2017)

Von mir noch ein paar Impressionen vom Lago (den ich für mich - mit Bike - eigentlich jetzt erst wirklich "entdeckt" habe). Die Bilder auch als Beleg (für @Lenka K. ) dass es dort nicht nur Albträume von Schotter , sondern auch viel Flow gibt. Das Wetter war übrigens sehr herbstlich: von kurz/kurz bis lang/lang war von einem Tag auf den anderen alles dabei. Aber herbstliche Farben sind am See auch sehr schön 































Allerheiligen in Pregasina






auf der Ponale im Mondschein


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. November 2017)

Hach, da möchte ich auch gleich wieder hin. Ich liebe die "Garda-Flow-Trails" mit ihrem Melonen- bzw. Kürbisschotter. Da steigt schon wieder die Vorfreude auf den Spätsommer 2018.

Ist die Ponale jetzt noch offen? Die sollte doch zwecks "Renovierung" ab November geschlossen werden.


----------



## sommerfrische (5. November 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hach, da möchte ich auch gleich wieder hin. Ich liebe die "Garda-Flow-Trails" mit ihrem Melonen- bzw. Kürbisschotter. Da steigt schon wieder die Vorfreude auf den Spätsommer 2018.
> 
> Ist die Ponale jetzt noch offen? Die sollte doch zwecks "Renovierung" ab November geschlossen werden.


Die Ponale war gerade noch offen - ab 6.11. wird sie mW gesperrt.


----------



## Lenka K. (5. November 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> "Garda-Flow-Trails" mit ihrem Melonen- bzw. Kürbisschotter


Eben .

Aber jede, wie sie mag. Ich bin auch nicht so der Massenansturmtyp, auch wenn sich das am Lago bestimmt einigermassen verteilt.

Die Bikerhundertschaften, die ich letzte Woche beim Schaulaufen in Finalborgo als Kletterin beobachten durfte, wären mir im jedenfalls Gelände ein Graus.


----------



## sommerfrische (5. November 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Eben .
> 
> Aber jede, wie sie mag. Ich bin auch nicht so der Massenansturmtyp, auch wenn sich das am Lago bestimmt einigermassen verteilt.
> 
> Die Bikerhundertschaften, die ich letzte Woche beim Schaulaufen in Finalborgo als Kletterin beobachten durfte, wären mir im jedenfalls Gelände ein Graus.



Ich habe die begründete Vermutung, dass @Chaotenkind andere Kaliber Trails fährt als wir  Mehr als Grapefrucht-Flow (um beim Obst zu bleiben) war bei uns nicht...

Aber ich verstehe, was du meinst - Gardasee wird schnell mal knifflig. Deshalb  hatte es mich bisher auch nicht so hingezogen. Aber jetzt war es toll dort: schon relativ still, aber noch Laub auf den Bäumen; südliche Vegetation; schier endlose Trails, auf denen man etwas "arbeiten" muss und darf; dazu immer wieder die Blicke auf den See....

Edit: Was argumentiere ich ... jede, wie sie mag, und gut dass es beides gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (5. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Auf Entdeckertour gewesen
> 
> Schneckenpilz
> 
> ...



Schön der Blick für Kleines!


----------



## Lenka K. (5. November 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Grapefrucht-Flow


Mir reicht schon Zwetschgenflow .

Lago ist halt nicht so mein Ding. Aber es freut mich trotzdem, dass es Dir dort gefallen hat!


----------



## Lenka K. (5. November 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> schon relativ still


Ist ja klar: alle waren diesmal in Finale!


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Schön der Blick für Kleines!



Danke  aber die Schnecke hab ich erst aufm Foto entdeckt


----------



## sommerfrische (5. November 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Zwetschgenflow


Neue Singletrailskala? [emoji38]


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2017)

ooohh  es sind noch welche vergessen worden 






und noch ein Stimmungsbildsche bei dem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (6. November 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe, was du meinst - Gardasee wird schnell mal knifflig. Deshalb  hatte es mich bisher auch nicht so hingezogen. Aber jetzt war es toll dort: schon relativ still, aber noch Laub auf den Bäumen; südliche Vegetation; schier endlose Trails, auf denen man etwas "arbeiten" muss und darf; dazu immer wieder die Blicke auf den See....


 
...und ein paar Lokale mit wirklich gutem Essen. Unsere Zimmerwirtin versorgt uns immer mit den Infos, wo sie selbst hingehen. Dieses Jahr hatten sie zudem in ner Eisdiele ein Schokoeis mit Schokosplittern und Amarenakirschen drin. Das war ein hundsgemeiner Anschlag auf die Bikinifigur. Das hätte ich täglich pfundweise futtern können.

Ende August/Anfang September ist es auf den Trails auch schon einsam. Radwege, See, Stadt natürlich nicht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. November 2017)

Nachtrag:
Dieses Jahr haben wir keine Fahrfotos gemacht, aber dafür von zwei Freunden beim füttern von gierigen Wasservögeln:




Nur letztes Jahr. Navene-Trail am "Loch". Hardtail hat den Test bestanden.


----------



## sommerfrische (7. November 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hardtail



Ich sag doch, @Chaotenkind ist (buchstäblich) härter drauf als wir...


----------



## Lenka K. (7. November 2017)

In jeder Hinsicht. Ich könnte nach ein paar Minuten auf den Lagotrails Ende August glatt den Krankenwagen rufen. Wg. technischer Probleme am eigenem Körper .


----------



## Perlenkette (7. November 2017)

Es war ein wunderschönes Wochenende im Spätherbst. Das bunt verfärbte Herbstlaub wiegt sanft im milden Wind, die Trails rascheln und knistern, und die zarte Herbstsonne sucht sich ihren Weg durch den schleiernen Morgennebel. Mild und freundlich zeigt sich der Pfälzerwald, als fünf sehr sportliche und ausgesprochen motivierte junge Damen zu einer Geländefahrradrunde aufbrachen, um den vorzüglichen Pfälzerwald-Flow zu genießen .





Die Romantik währte nicht lange, da es schon am Frühstückstisch zu scheinbar lauten und wilden Planungen kam (perfekte Ortskenntnis und vorgeplante, aufgespielte Touren werden überbewertet) - jedenfalls brachte der Wirt unaufgefordert eine Wanderkarte an den Tisch und das Paar am Nachbartisch schaute erst genervt und bat den Hüttenwirt schließlich um ein Gespräch .

Wir starten erst mal Richtung Kalmit, weil: Da soll´s sooooo schöne Trails geben und ich hab auch schon soooo schöne Fotos von dort gesehen... . Gemütlich einrollen wird auch überbewertet; unsere Hütte liegt zwar idyllisch und zentral im Wald, es geht aber erst mal stetig aufwärts. Oben angekommen knipsen wir gleich ein neidischmach-Selfie für die Ladys, die noch im Büro sitzen. Wir finden und fahren ein paar schöne Trails.......





Zumindest ich genieße zwischendurch immer mal die Aussicht, was von den Schweizerinnen milde belächelt wird . Zur Orientierung schauen wir ab und zu mal in die analoge Wanderkarte und schließlich haben wir ja noch die Trailbäume:






Auch hier gibt es Stutzen (Ohje- Deja-Vu, LO-Treffen); und beim kraftvollen Antritt reißt der Perlenkette die Fahrradkette. So ein Mist. Während ich noch mit Fluchen und Schimpfen beschäftigt bin , hat die Siebengebirgsfreundin schon das Werkzeug aus meinem und ein Kettenschloss aus ihrem Rucksack gekramt; zu dritt geht´s spielend  und schon bald können wir einen herrlichen Trail Richtung Neustadt hinunterflitzen. Der Plan: Nachzüglerin 1 treffen und im Velo-Geschäft alles kaufen, was noch so kaputt gehen könnte (eine schleifende Bremse haben wir auch noch an Bord) -  auf jeden Fall so viele Kettenschlösser, dass wir daraus eine neue Kette basteln können .
Merke: Kettenölen und Maniküre werden überschätzt.





Der nette und persönlich bekannte Veloladenbesitzer verspricht telefonische Rufbereitschaft nach Geschäftsschluss und wir fahren wieder hoch in den Wald und ziehen unsere Trailschleifen. Die Nachzüglerin ist orts-, wald- und trailkundig; und als geografisch Interessierte frage ich hier und da, welche Aussicht wir vor uns haben und schließlich an einer Pausenstelle, welche Burg wir denn da vor uns sehen. Sieht ja ganz nett aus.




Auweia- geschichtliches Defizit- es handelt sich um das Hambacher Schloss, die Wiege der Demokratie. Im Mai 1832 wehte dort zum ersten Mal die schwarz-rot-goldene Flagge. Hambacher Schloss. Auf dem Kastanienberg. Soso. Die Local/in überlegte, bei Regen am Sonntag eine Geschichtsstunde einzulegen.  Hier ist sie, die Wiege:





Ist gespeichert und weiter gehts, und weil es so schön idyllisch ist, noch ein Foto mit der Wiege...





und eins mit Abendsonne.......





Nach einem geselligen Abend  geht es am nächsten Morgen weiter.......





.... mit Verstärkung; wir sind nun zehn Mädels.





Zwei weitere Tage fahren wir tolle Trails und genießen schöne Aussichten 









390 Fotos sollten es letztendlich werden.. und dank @peppermint bin ich auch mal drauf 

















An diesem Turm bin ich schon mehrmals vorbeigefahren; und da grade Windjacken-Anziehen angesagt war, wollte ich gerne mal kurz hoch, wegen Aussicht und so. Passt grade noch ins Höhenangst-Profil , und so stapfe ich munter die Stufen hoch- die Mädels folgen dann doch noch -  mit Gelächter und Gebabbel- meine Güte, sind die laut! Oben angekommen steht ein junges Pärchen mit halb gefüllten Sektgläsern und nickt freundlich, da sind wir wohl grade in einen Heiratsantrag geplatzt. Auweia. Die Frage aller Fragen war wohl schon gestellt, aber das Pärchen ist _so_ frisch verlobt, dass die Tränen noch in beider Augen glänzen. Naja, jetzt haben sie wenigstens ein Foto von diesem romantischen Antrag, denn wo wir schon mal da waren, konnten wir wenigstens ein Bild des Paares knipsen.  Nach dem beidseitigen Schrecken haben wir uns noch kurz unterhalten, und schließlich wollten die beiden noch unbedingt ein Selfie, auf dem wir mit drauf sind, machen (wieder ein LO-Treffen-Deja-Vu ). Schnell noch ein Foto von oben, dann verkrümeln....




Es geht abwärts, es folgen Trails und Energieversorgung .....



















Aussicht mit Regenbogen...





Da ist sie wieder, die Wiege der Demokratie, 1832, Ihr wisst schon....






Zurück zur Hütte, Kuchen-Chill-Out und dann Heimreise.





Feddisch!

(late edit: leeren Fotolink durch Anhang ersetzt)


----------



## Martina H. (7. November 2017)

...,macht neidisch  - Danke


----------



## Perlenkette (7. November 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...,macht neidisch  - Danke


Neeein; nicht Dich/Euch; sondern die Mädels, die sich den Freitag nicht freigenommen hatten und später anreisten. Aber schön war es . FAST so schön wie das LO Treffen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. November 2017)

...sowas von neidisch, seufz....


----------



## frechehex (7. November 2017)

Eine herbstliche Tour mit viel Sonne bevor der Winter kommt ;-)
Trails gab´s nur am Isarhochufer. Aber dafür hab ich ne neue Tour gefunden.




 
Blick ins Isartal mit Georgenstein



 
Welche Gefahren sogar beim Windrad lauern ;-)




Aus´m Wald raus bei Mörlbach und von den beiden begrüßt.



 
hmmmm lecker ;-)


 Starnberger See


 
Auf dem Heimweg durch den Schweinchen Park


----------



## samafa (10. November 2017)

Hinterm Haus 





Nebelfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blossom7207 (13. November 2017)

Dank Winterzeit und kurzen Tagen wird ja jede Feierabendrunde automatisch zum Nightride.
Ich versuche mir die Sache damit schön zureden,  dass die Aussicht ganz nett ist.


----------



## Perlenkette (4. Dezember 2017)

Unterwegs am 1. Advent....



 



 




 

... im Winterwald bei trübem Wetter. Hier im heimischen Wald gibt es schon einige Jahre mehrere geschmückte Waldweihnachtsbäume -  Fotos davon habe ich letztes Jahr schon mal eingestellt. Im Gepäck befüllte Wunschkugeln für eine grade verstorbene Freundin. Heute ist der Schnee leider wieder weg - immerhin hat es für eine - meine erste-  Fatbikeschneeausfahrt gereicht.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Dezember 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Unterwegs am 1. Advent....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 671955
> 
> ...


Tolle Idee mit den kugeln auch wenn es ein trauriger Anlass ist [emoji853]

Ich freue mich immer über geschmückte Bäume oder ähnliche Dinge im Wald , zaubert mir jedes mal ein lächeln ins Gesicht [emoji4]


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (10. Dezember 2017)

*Wintertour Emscher Ruhr*


09.12.2017

Es ging auf Mitte Dezember zu und der erste richtige Schnee fiel in Dortmund, und blieb auch vorerst liegen. Das bot mir Samstag Gelegenheit für eine Schneetour. Dafür war das GT mit seinen Stollenreifen prädestiniert. So fuhr ich gegen Mittag bei leichten Minusgraden los. Wie so oft startete die Tour auf Phönix-West.








Das alte Stahlwerk im Schneemantel. Ein schöner Anblick. Ich war gespannt wie sich mein GT Karakoram unter diesen Umständen schlug.








Auf Schnee und vereistem Schneematsch ging es über die Trasse des „Feurigen Elias“ rüber zum Phönixsee, früher Phönix-Ost. Auch hier sah es schon sehr winterlich aus. Die Traktion der Reifen war gut auf dem schwierigen Untergrund.








Weiter ging es an der Emscher entlang.








Ein schmaler holpriger und glatter Pfad führte mich dann nach Aplerbeck.








Vor dem alten Rathaus in Aplerbeck war der Nikolausmarkt bereits in vollem Gange. Doch mir war zu kalt für eine längere Pause und so folgte ich weiter der Emscher. Kurz vor Holzwickede verließ ich dann den Emscherweg und bog direkt rechts Richtung Emscherquelle ab.








An einer Bahnschranke hieß es dann warten bis der Zug kam. Wusste gar nicht das die Bahn auch im Winter fahren kann, wo der Wintereinbruch jedes Jahr doch immer so überraschend kommt.








Noch ein bisschen den Berg hoch und ich hatte den Emscherquellhof erreicht. Bisher hatte ich nur wenige Spaziergänger, meistens mit Hund gesehen. Radfahrer waren fast gar nicht unterwegs. Eine ruhige Fahrt also.








Von Holzwickede fuhr ich dann über Hengsen Richtung Schwerte. Es fing an zu schneien. Zum Glück war ich passend angezogen. Nur die Überzieher für die Schuhe hatte ich vergessen. Und so spürte ich meine Füße nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr. Egal, einfach weiter. Die würden schon wieder auftauen.






Dann folgte ich einem holprigen Pfad durch den Bahnwald zwischen Holzwickede und Schwerte.








Kurz hinter Schwerte erreichte ich dann die Ruhr, die ordentlich Wasser führte. Der Ruhrtalradweg, dem ich nun folgte, war schön leer. Ein paar Jogger und wenige Spaziergänger, aber größtenteils hatte ich den Weg für mich alleine.








Über diese Brücke bin ich schon öfters bei der WWBT (eine Winter Mountainbike Serie) gefahren. Davon gibt es auch einige Fotos. Dieses Mal fuhr ich zur Abwechslung mal unter der Brücke hindurch. Danach ging es auf gefrorenem Schneematsch steil berghoch auf den Höhenweg entlang der Ruhr. Ich war erstaunt wie gut das GT diese Aufgabe meisterte. Nicht einmal drehte das Hinterrad auf dem glattem Untergrund durch. Das MTB begeisterte mich immer mehr.








Das Haus Ruhr wurde passiert. In früheren Touren kam ich hier schon einige Male vorbei.








Auf dem gemütlichen Rastplatz direkt an der Ruhr machte ich dann eine kurze Pause. Der Wettergott meinte es wirklich gut mit mir. Was sarkastisch klingt, meine ich wirklich ernst. Ich hatte irgendwie voll Bock auf Winter. So oft schneit es hier ja nicht.








Unterhalb der Hohensyburg angekommen, verließ ich die Ruhr und fuhr hoch zur Burg. Um etwas Abwechslung zu haben, wechselte ich von der Straße auf einen steilen Pfad durch den Wald. Gespickt mit Steinen und Wurzeln und dazu noch ziemlich glatt, kam ich Kräfte mässig bald an meine Grenzen. Das MTB bot aber gute Traktion. Schließlich erreichte ich einen breiteren Weg und bog rechts ab.








Der Weg führte zu einem alten Bergbaustollen aus dem 19. Jahrhundert. Überall gab es hier solche alten Stollen, die aus Sicherheitsgründen gesperrt waren. Ich kehrte zur Straße zurück, wo ich nach ein paar hundert Meter den Abzweig zur Hohensyburg erreichte. Jetzt wurde es noch einmal etwas steiler. Ich fuhr zunächst zum Kaiser-Wilhelm-Denkmal.








Von hier oben hatte man einen wunderbaren Ausblick auf die Ruhr. Na gut, dieses Mal war der Blick vielleicht etwas getrübt. Aber auch so gefiel es mir hier. Jede Menge Fußgänger waren hier oben, aber alle schön bequem mit dem Auto angereist und oben auf dem Berg geparkt. Radfahrer habe ich keine gesehen. Dann ging es vorbei an rodelnden Kindern und einigen Schneemännern rüber zur Burg.








Im Schnee wirkten die Burgruinen irgendwie noch morbider. Von hier oben hatte man die Ruhr früher schon gut im Blick und unter Kontrolle.






Dann sah ich eine Pflanze die wohl etwas zu optimistisch war. Blüten im Schnee bekam man ja nicht so oft zu Gesicht. Ab jetzt ging es erst einmal abwärts. Ich durchquerte Syburg und erreichte unterhalb das Wannebachtal, dem ich aber nur ein kurzes Stück folgte. Dann fuhr ich wieder bergauf, vorbei am Golfplatz. Das einzige was mir hier begegnete waren protzige SUV. Es lebe die Dekadenz. Gut das mein GT ohne Sprit fuhr.  Oben angekommen bog ich rechts auf die Wittbräucker Straße ab. Nach der Überquerung der A45 ging es links bergab nach Wellinghofen.








Dass Freibad in Wellinghofen konnte eindeutig über Besuchermangel klagen. Woran das wohl lag?








An der alten Kirche fuhr ich dann rechts runter nach Hörde. Aber vorher mal endlich ein Foto von dem alten Gebäude. War hier schon oft vorbei gekommen, aber Fotos habe ich kaum von dem alten Gemäuer. Am Nachmittag kam ich dann nach ca. 4 Stunden wieder zu Hause an.



Meine Füße spürte ich nicht mehr und kam mit dem Rad kaum die Kellertreppe runter. Die Tourdaten waren nicht so beeindruckend. Knapp 46 km und ein Schnitt den ich lieber nicht erwähne, sind kaum der Rede wert. Aber bei den Bedingungen ging das für mich in Ordnung. Es ging mehr ums durchhalten und weniger um sportliche Höchstleistungen (die ich bei den Bedingungen eh nicht leisten kann). Aber selten hat mir so ein Wetter einen solchen Spaß gemacht. Ach ja, ca. 500 Höhenmeter hatte ich auch noch zu verbuchen. Insgesamt musste ich schon sehr konzentriert fahren, um nicht zu stürzen. Das gelang mir auch. Fast. Auf dem engen Waldpfad unterhalb der Hohensyburg kam ich unfreiwillig zum stehen und klickte den rechten Fuß aus. Leider kippte das Rad nach einem kurzen Moment dann nach links und ich fiel in Zeitlupe in den hohen Schnee. Weder mir noch dem Rad passierte dabei etwas.


----------



## Perlenkette (11. Dezember 2017)

Unterwegs am 2. Advent











Zurück zuhause habe ich gemütlich auf der Couch mit Wärmflasche und Tee den Biathlon-Weltcup in Hochfilzen verfolgt. Hochfilzen im Pillerseetal  - da war doch was.... ach ja, da bin ich im Sommer durchgeradelt und habe mir natürlich auch das Biathlon-Stadion angesehen. Nicht ganz so romantisch anzusehen wie im Winter und auch nicht ganz so idyllisch gelegen, wie man sich das vorstellt.....  aber ich habe es mal gesehen .

Ortsdurchfahrt






Schießstand





Streckenkreuzung





Stadion mit Tribüne





Aussicht über den Gebäuden





Rad auf der Strecke 






Holzgebilde an der Radroute











Irgendwann bin ich hoffentlich mal live bei einem Rennen dabei!


----------



## ClaudiaH (12. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, nun mein erster Post generell hier. Habe bisher immer nur in der Galerie im 29-er Bereich gelesen. Wir waren am 2. Advent auch unterwegs. Der Tacho hat bereits minus Grade angezeigt, obwohl wir gegen Mittag unterwegs waren. Nur der Schnee ist bereits so gut wie wieder geschmolzen.


----------



## ClaudiaH (12. Dezember 2017)

Ok. Ihr merkt, es ist mein erster Post. Hätte das Bild wohl direkt einfügen sollen Dann kommt nun halt einfach Versuche Nr. 2 von unserer Tour 01.12.17.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Dezember 2017)

Nach einer Woche Erkältungspause (und das in den Ferien - bäh!)heute auf leicht angezuckerten Wegen unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Martina H. (29. Dezember 2017)

Traumhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (1. Januar 2018)

Ich war auch wieder a bissl mit dem Bike unterwegs... Schnee gibt´s rund um München nicht soviel, aber den wenigen hab ich genossen ;-)



 



 
Auf dem Heimweg begegnete ich wieder ein paar wilden Schweinchen ;-)



 
Weihnachtstour zum Lemberg bei Affalterbach (letzte Sonnenstrahlen eingefangen)



 
zweiter Weihnachtsfeiertag Öschelbronn und Pionierweg in der Sonne 

Und dann wurde ich leider krank :-( Naja spazieren gehen war dann halt angesagt.


----------



## Mausoline (1. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> ....
> Auf dem Heimweg begegnete ich wieder ein paar wilden Schweinchen ;-)
> ....



Fährst du da mitten durch


----------



## frechehex (2. Januar 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Fährst du da mitten durch



Ich bleib meistens kurz stehen und fahr dann langsam vorbei.
Die wilden Schweinchen sind die Menschen gewöhnt


----------



## sommerfrische (2. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> Ich bleib meistens kurz stehen und fahr dann langsam vorbei.
> Die wilden Schweinchen sind die Menschen gewöhnt


Sei bitte trotzdem vorsichtig. Gab schon Angriffe, weil Spaziergänger z.B. Plastiktüten dabei hatten und die Schweine darin Essen vermuteten. Gerade weil sie Menschen gewöhnt sind, sind sie manchmal gefährlich.


----------



## frechehex (2. Januar 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Sei bitte trotzdem vorsichtig. Gab schon Angriffe, weil Spaziergänger z.B. Plastiktüten dabei hatten und die Schweine darin Essen vermuteten. Gerade weil sie Menschen gewöhnt sind, sind sie manchmal gefährlich.



Ich hatte noch keine Probleme. Auf obigem Foto wurden die Schweinchen grad gefüttert (Winterzeit). Ich halte Abstand und je nach Situtation steige ich auch ab vom Radl und lauf dran vorbei. Ich weiß, daß es Wildtiere sind und verhalte mich dementsprechend im ganzen Park.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Januar 2018)

Abschluß vom gestrigen schönen Sonnentag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2018)

Sonne?  Die würde ich auch gerne mal wieder sehen. Gut, dass du sie fotografiert hast, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wieder, wie die ungefähr aussieht.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Januar 2018)

Das ist schön, wenns dir ein bißchen hilft


----------



## Mausoline (14. Januar 2018)

Hab noch ne untergehende Sonne von heut  bin halt immer ein bißchen spät dran


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2018)

Sehr schön  Bei uns war es wieder nur grau-weiß. Grau der Himmel, weiß der Nebel, weiß der Reif an den Zweigen. Naja, nächste Woche soll es wenigstens anders werden: grau-braun mit grauen Regenwolken und braunem Matsch


----------



## Mausoline (14. Januar 2018)

Gestern hatten wir auch Suppe, aber heut gabs doch mehrere Stunden Sonne. Was für ein Glück fürs Gemüt, ich weiß das zu schätzen.
Ich drück allen anderen die Daumen, dass sich das leuchtende Ding auch bei euch schnell wieder blicken läßt.


----------



## murmel04 (14. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte das gelbe unbekannte Ding heute auch.
Glaub das 1x seit 8 Wochen


----------



## sommerfrische (15. Januar 2018)

Gestern grau - aber heute scheint hier natürlich die Sonne ... und ich habe im Job einen wichtigen Termin...

Da habe ich vor der Arbeit noch eine Runde gedreht. Zapfig, aber wunderschön 






Kleine Mutprobe am Morgen - nasse Füße wären bei den Temperaturen heute gar nicht gut gewesen. War aber nicht so tief, wie ich erst gedacht hatte.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Januar 2018)

Immer nach Enten schauen. Wenn denen das Wasser nur bis zum Bauch geht, dann passt es.


----------



## sommerfrische (16. Januar 2018)

Was ganz anderes, eine Frage an evtl med.  Fachfrauen hier: bin heute das erste Mal überhaupt von einem Hund gebissen worden. Beim Radfahren rannte das Vieh aus vielleicht 300m! Entfernung sofort nach Sichtkontakt pfeilschnell auf mich zu und biss gleich in den Knöchel. 

Es ist KEINE Fleischwunde (hatte hohe Radelschuhe an, da hat das Tier wohl reingebissen). Erst dachte ich, es wär gar nix, dann habe ich heute Abend einen Zahnabdruck gesehen, wo die Haut weg ist (kleine rote Stelle). Hab mal Desinfektionsspray drauf. Man hört ja immer wieder Gruselgeschichten über Hundebisse. Aber muss ich bei so einer Miniverletzung noch was machen???


----------



## frechehex (16. Januar 2018)

@sommerfrische 

Bei Hundebisse sollte man sich beim Arzt vorstellen. Die Wunden, egal wie tief, können erst unauffällig sein und sich dann doch noch entzünden. 
Es muss eine gute Wundreinigung erfolgen, ggf ne Ruhigstellung.
Es ist wie bei Katzenbissen nicht bekannt wo er mit seinem Maul vorher war. Zudem is es ein fremder Hund.
Wichtig ist auch ein aktueller Impfstatus beim Tetanusschutz.

Ich hatte im vergangenen Jahr in der Sprechstunde Hunde- und Katzenbisse, welche anfangs reizlos waren und paar Tage später mussten die Patienten operiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (16. Januar 2018)

Danke dir, @frechehex. Die Verletzung ist tatsächlich winzig, aber ich lass meinen Hausarzt draufschauen.

War so perplex gestern, dass ich mir nicht mal die Personalien der Halterin habe geben lassen. Sie meinte, der Hund sei eigentlich lieb, nur bei schnell sich bewegenden Objekten raste er aus  d.h. das heißt, der Angriff auf mich war nicht der erste .... Ich mag Hunde, unsere Familie hatte/hat selbst welche, aber bei dem Tier wäre Leinen- oder Maulkorbzwang angebracht. Verstehe dir Halterin nicht, den frei laufen zu lassen.


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2018)

Übel 
Solche unerzogenen/unkontrollierten Viecher hab ich gefressen, vor allem wenn die Halter dann noch einen dummen Spruch loslassen wie "der will nur spielen" oder "das hat der noch nie gemacht". Gestern ist auch wieder mal einer unvermittelt auf mich losgesprungen als ich vorbeigefahren bin, war angeleint und Herrchen direkt daneben, aber die Leine war zu lose geführt. Gott sei Dank ging's bergab und er kam nicht ran, aber das Zuschnappen hab ich neben mir noch gehört. Wir bräuchten mal sowas wie einen verpflichtenden "Hundeführerschein", auch ein Schoßhündchen ist immer noch ein Raubtier, und im Endeffekt ist imo der Halter Schuld wenn was passiert, das Viech folgt nur seinen Instinkten und/oder seiner Erziehung.

Schade, dass du keine Daten von der Halterin hast. Wenn sie da mal einen Haftpflichtfall an der Backe hätte, würde sie vielleicht was draus lernen und in Zukunft ihren Hund besser sichern oder mal in die Hundeschule gehen mit dem Vieh.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. Januar 2018)

Ich würde Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten, wer weiß, was da noch so alles passiert.
Ansonsten ist neben dem Arztbesuch Betaisodona super. Ich habe das immer im Haus, das ist eine Jodsalbe, die die Wundheilung wunderbar unterstützt und dabei die Wunde desinfiziert. Darf man nur nicht zu lange verwenden, aber bei normaler Heilung ist das eigentlich nie ein Problem.


----------



## sommerfrische (16. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Schade, dass du keine Daten von der Halterin hast. Wenn sie da mal einen Haftpflichtfall an der Backe hätte, würde sie vielleicht was draus lernen und in Zukunft ihren Hund besser sichern oder mal in die Hundeschule gehen mit dem Vieh.


Das habe ich mir dann auch gedacht. Selbst wenn ich so gut wie nicht verletzt bin, hätte allein ihre Sorge, ob da was nachkommt,  "pädagogisch" wirken können. Naja, da war ich wirklich nicht geistesgegenwärtig, war nur froh, dass nichts Schlimmes passiert ist. Falls es ein nächstes Mal gibt (hoffentlich nicht), wäre ich auch schneller aus den Klickies raus, um das Tier ggf wegzutreten. Aber ich habe mir so einen gezielten Angriff (ohne vorheriges Anbellen, aus der ursprünglich sehr, sehr großen Entfernung zum Hund) schlicht nicht vorstellen können.

Anzeige gegen unbekannt finde ich dagegen schon heftig. Das würde ich jetzt nur machen, falls medizinisch noch was nachkommt.

Edit: "Hundeführerschein" ist wirklich eine gute Idee. Der dann auch entzogen werden kann, wenn Gravierendes passiert oder Halter in der Stadt die Haufen von ihren Tieren regelmäßig nicht ordnungsgemäß entsorgen....


----------



## lucie (16. Januar 2018)

Auf jefen Fall zum Arzt und wie @frechehex schon schrieb: Tetanus-Impfstatus prüfen!!!

Ich könnte die Besitzer manchmal derart in den Allerwertesten treten. Ihre Viecher hören wissentlich nicht und dann wird ihnen lange Leine oder gar noch Freigang gewährt.

Mich hat auch mal so ein mißratenes Hundeviech beim Üben von Backwheelhops vom Rad geholt. Konnte mich aber quasi davor retten, gebissen zu werden, da ich das Bike zwischen ihn und mich bringen konnte.
Auf meine zwar nicht ganz nette Ansprache an die Besitzerin, dass sie ja auch mit kleinen Kindern und älteren Menschen rechnen müsste, die vielleicht nicht so "schnell und elegant"  vom Rad hüpfen können, wurde mir einfach nur das Maul verboten und Prügel angedroht...


----------



## sommerfrische (16. Januar 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> das Maul verboten und Prügel angedroht...


nicht zu fassen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. Januar 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Anzeige gegen unbekannt finde ich dagegen schon heftig. Das würde ich jetzt nur machen, falls medizinisch noch was nachkommt.


Wie gesagt, wer weiß, was da noch alles passiert, du sagtest ja selber, dass du glaubst, dass du nicht die erste bist. Offensichtlich hat sie nichtmal ansatzweise verstanden, dass "lieb" und "rastet bei schnellen Objekten aus" in Kombi mit Freilauf ziemlich komplett ausschließen. 
Ich kann verstehen, wenn dir eine Anzeige zu heftig erscheint, aber ich würde eher auch mit an zukünftige Zwischenfälle denken.


----------



## frechehex (16. Januar 2018)

In München besteht Hundeleinen Pflicht, nur leider hält sich keiner dran und kontrolliert wird's auch nicht 
Da mir etwas ähnliches schon passierte, allerdings in Heidelberg, trete ich mittlerweile nach den Hunden. Die Schnauze ist der empfindlichste Teil..
Anzeige gegen Unbekannt ist ne Maßnahme, aber es passiert meist eh nix. 

Nur Betaisadona reicht leider nicht. Die Wunde muss gespült werden und meist kommt für 1-2 Tage ne Lasche rein. Ich empfehle die Vorstellung beim Unfallchirurg, weil die meisten Hausärzte leider nicht die Notwendigkeit sehen etwas zu tun.


----------



## sommerfrische (16. Januar 2018)

So - mein Hausarzt findet die Wunde tatsächlich harmlos. Ich glaube ihm das auch: es ist kein Blut geflossen, das Fetzchen Haut, was der Hund erwischt hat, ist winzig und "klappt" sogar noch über der Wunde, eine Hose war dazwischen, Rötung/Schwellung gibt es nicht. Habe dennoch die Gelegenheit genutzt, meine Tetanusimpfung aufzufrischen und muss die Stelle (und mein Allgemeinbefinden) natürlich im Auge behalten.

Was ich bzgl der Halterin mache, weiß ich noch nicht. Stimmt schon, dass der Hund auch für andere gefährlich werden könnte. Andererseits: Ich hatte ihr schon sehr deutlich gesagt, dass sie das Tier anleinen muss, weil sie sonst irgendwann einen Haftpflichtfall am Hals und ggf eine Körperverletzung zu verantworten hat. Sie schien zerknirscht oder hat zumindest so getan. Nur weil ich nicht geistesgegenwärtig genug war, mir ihr Adresse geben zu lassen, sie jetzt anzuzeigen, kommt mir auch nicht richtig vor. 

Mir gefällt die Idee mit dem Hundeführerschein immer besser. Habe die Hundegeschichte heute einigen erzählt und fast jeder hatte ein ähnliches Erlebnis parat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. Januar 2018)

Nimm doch vorsichtshalber noch Arnica Globuli oder Ledum.
Anzeige würd ich schon aus dem Grund erstatten, weil es immer mehr werden, die Hunde, die Hunde, die schnappen und beißen und die Hundebesitzer, die sich nicht kümmern und wir sagen, das lohnt sich doch nicht und das arme Hundilein kann doch nichts dafür etc. etc.


----------



## sommerfrische (16. Januar 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Nimm doch vorsichtshalber noch Arnica Globuli


Habe ich immer in der Satteltasche


----------



## frechehex (17. Januar 2018)

In Bogenhausen wurde letztes Jahr nen Kind angegriffen. Die Besitzerin is abgehauen. Aber diese kam vor Gericht . Geldstrafe und der Hund wurde ihr entzogen.
Ich kann mich noch an früher erinnern, da wurde jeder Hund der zugebissen hat, eingeschläfert. 

@sommerfrische 
das sind gute Nachrichten
Ich drück Dir die Daumen das es so bleibt.


----------



## ClaudiaH (17. Januar 2018)

Oh je. Ich glaube das mit der Hundeleinenpflicht ist fast überall, oder? Kenne mich mit Hunden nicht so aus, doch wie @frechehex bereits geschrieben hat, wird es wohl meist nicht eingehalten. Bei uns auch nicht. Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung. Und bei solchen Hundehaltern würde ich alles versuchen, um Daten in Erfahrung zu bringen und sie dann anzeigen. Die Menschen werden immer unverschämter und dümmer. Naja, hoffentlich können wir uns wieder schöneren Dingen widmen. Wir waren die Tage wieder mal auf dem Lehrpfad im Wald unterwegs. Am Ende kommt dieser Aussichtsturm


----------



## garfield70 (17. Januar 2018)

@frechehex
@sommerfrische

Hundeanleinpflicht ist Sache der Kommunen/Städte.
Oftmals...(jetzt nicht als grundsätzliche Regelung für alle Gebiete zu sehen) ist es, dass INNERHALB bebauter Ortslage eine grundsätzliche Anleinpflicht gilt. Außerhalb bebauter Ortslage sind Hunde in der Regel immer dann anzuleinen, (HalterIN sollte die Hunde zumindest zu sich rufen und festhalten) wenn andere Personen entgegenkommen/erscheinen.

Beißvorfälle können jederzeit angezeigt werden, zum einen bei der POL,(Anzeige i.d.R. wegen Fahrlässiger Körperverletzung) aber auch bei der zuständigen Stadt/Kommune.(auch ohne polizeilicher Anzeige) Meines Wissens hat jedes Bundesland auch ein Landeshundegesetz, in diesem klar geregelt ist, dass ein Hund der sich als "bissig" erwiesen als "gefährlich" eingestuft werden KANN. Hier ist z.B. eine Überprüfung möglich (machen in der Regel die Hundeführer der Polizei), allerdings beruht diese Überprüfung oftmals auf Freiwilligkeit, d.h. der HalterIN muss dies nicht zulassen. (kenne aber hier die einzelnen Landesregelungen nicht)

Konsequenz kann z.B. sein, dass hier eine grundsätzliche Leinenpflicht amtlich verfügt wird, oder im Extremfall sogar eine Maulkorbpflicht.

Grüße und auch sorry dass ich mich hier mal ins LO Forum verirrt habe 








ClaudiaH schrieb:


> Oh je. Ich glaube das mit der Hundeleinenpflicht ist fast überall, oder? Kenne mich mit Hunden nicht so aus, doch wie @frechehex
> [IMG]https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/wp_20180107_12_13_25_rich-jpg.686506/[/IMG]


----------



## Mr-Green (17. Januar 2018)

Auch wenn ich keine Lady bin....
Zum Thema Hund:ich kenne beide Seiten,bin selbst Hundebesitzer.
Leider nehmen beide Seiten oftmals zu wenig Rücksicht.
Das Ding mit der locker geführten leine ist ok.Eine straffe Leine baut Druck auf den Hund auf.
Wenn ich mit dem Hund unterwegs bin schaue ich das ich den Radfahrern Platz mache.
Wenn ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin fahre ich an Hunden langsamer vorbei als an Kindern,denn niemand kann das Tier wirklich einschätzen.
Das Thema mit dem hinterherrennen ist allerdings unter aller Sau,vorallem wenns bekannt ist.
So tut mir leid,sollte eigentlich kein so langer Text werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (17. Januar 2018)

Was ich noch schrecklicher finde, sind diese Schleppleinen. Sorry, ich kenne mich mit dem Thema Hund nicht aus; das scheint aber modern und pädagogisch wertvoll zu sein. Die Hundebesitzer laufen in aller Ruhe mit den Hunden durch die Gegend, welche ihre Leine kreuz und quer hinter sich herziehen; und erwarten dann, dass man um dieses manchmal wegeinnehmende Kräuselschlangengeflecht der 20m-Leine herumfährt / läuft oder - noch schlimmer- drüberlatscht/ fährt?  Oder wie ist das gedacht? Die Hunde laufen letztendlich frei herum und ziehen die Leine mit Gefahrenpotenzial hinterher.

Ich kenne eine Hundebesitzerin, die sich mit dieser Schleppleinenmethode die Hand gebrochen hat- beim Ausführen ihres eigenen Hundes.


----------



## Mr-Green (17. Januar 2018)

Schleppkeinen gehören nicht auf Wegen o.Ä.eingesetzt.
Und leider wissen viel zu wenig Leute wie diese Leinen eingsetzt werden sollten.


----------



## Mausoline (17. Januar 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> In Bogenhausen wurde letztes Jahr nen Kind angegriffen. Die Besitzerin is abgehauen. Aber diese kam vor Gericht . Geldstrafe und der Hund wurde ihr entzogen.
> Ich kann mich noch an früher erinnern, da wurde jeder Hund der zugebissen hat, eingeschläfert...



Ich wurde als Kind vom Nachbarhund gebissen. Hatte ihn beim Fressen gestört und er wurde auch eingeschläfert.
Deshalb ausnahmslos bei jedem Hundebiß dem Besitzer den Hund bzw. alle seine Hunde entziehen und eine hohe Geldstrafe und Schmerzensgeld für den Geschädigten.


----------



## frechehex (18. Januar 2018)

Mr-Green schrieb:


> Schleppkeinen gehören nicht auf Wegen o.Ä.eingesetzt.
> Und leider wissen viel zu wenig Leute wie diese Leinen eingsetzt werden sollten.



Auf dem Heimweg vor 2 Tagen im Hirschgarten wäre ich beinahe über eine drüber gefahren. Die Hundebesitzer maulte mich dann noch an. Sorry aber ich hab das Ding nicht gesehen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. Januar 2018)

Uh hört sich ja nicht so gut an.
Hier herrscht auch absolute Leinenpflicht. Ausser an speziell ausgewiesenen Stellen. Halten tut sich auch kein Mensch dran. Natürlich immer mit dem Spruch der hört ja so gut und würde nie in den Verkehr springen...

Uns haben auch schon diverse (Hof- & Hüte-) Hunde versucht zu jagen und / oder verbellen.
Mein Mann versucht dann immer zwischen mich und das Tier zu kommen und mit seinem Rad ne Wand zu bilden. Find ich lieb, aber hab mir angewöhnt dann sofort Tempo drastisch zu reduzieren und in beruhigendem Ton auf das Teil einzulabern was mich anbellt. Meistens beruhigen die sich dann schnell. Tempo raus um den Jagdtrieb garnicht erst anzuheizen und dann halt langsam und ruhig vorbei. Nach Möglichkeit noch die Straßenseite wechseln.

Wenn es nicht ein besonders aggressives und bösartiges Exemplar ist, dann beruhigen die sich tatsächlich.

Kann man natürlich nicht vorher wissen, aber so schnell da dran vorbei beschleunigen, dass die einen nicht kriegen kannste eh nicht. Sollten die dennoch nicht ablassen hab ich ne schöne schnell erreichbare Minipumpe als allerletzten Ausweg am Rahmen. Im Notfall würde ich die und meine Cleatsohlen auch einsetzen. Aber das musste noch niemals sein, dank meiner Deeskalations Taktik.

Am Feldweg sobald ersichtlich ist da ist ein Hund Tempo raus und ruhig vorbei rollen. Artig bedanken wenn Herrchen oder Frauchen Fiffi an die Seite nehmen, und schon deeskaliert und alles läuft friedlich ab. Müssen halt alle Seiten Rücksicht nehmen. Die Hunde wissen es ja nicht besser, da muss schon das andere Ende der Leine aktiv werden. Ganz selten sind da Idioten dabei die stänkern oder vollkommen verplant nicht wissen was zu tun ist und an welche Seite nun oder so. Das sind bei uns eigentlich immer die "Stadteier" mit "Minisalami" an der Schnackleine quer über den Weg. Ausserhalb läuft es zumeist gesittet und friedlich ab. 

Anzeigen nutzt leider nichts ohne Zeugen. Selbst wenn der Halter zunächst einsichtig ist, wenn es dann zur Sache geht herrscht oft Gedächtnisverlust.


----------



## frechehex (18. Januar 2018)

@Perlenkette 
Drüber laufen bzw fahren solltest Du nicht. Das stoppt den Hund plötzlich.
Es kam sogar in München schon eine Radlfahrerin zu Sturz, als sie über so ne Leine fuhr.
An der Isar läuft ne Frau tgl mit 4-6 Hunden rum, davodavon 2 mit den Schleppleinen, das sind eher Schleppbändel  . Die siehst gar nnicht


----------



## frechehex (18. Januar 2018)

Ich fahr generell an Hunden langsam vorbei.Man kann ja nicht einschätzen wohin der Hund plötzlich läuft. Die Besitzer sind meist nicht in der Nähe


----------



## Perlenkette (18. Januar 2018)

@frechehex  -  Sarkasmus!   Ich meinte eher: WAS DENKEN DIE SICH EIGENTLICH DABEI?


----------



## Martina H. (18. Januar 2018)

Kurze Mitteilung an den Hundebesitzer:

Wenn sie den nicht ausgeweidet in einer Plastetüte zurück haben wollen nehmen sie den JETZT an die kurze Leine!

Sorgt zwar für grosse Augen, hilft aber


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Januar 2018)

Da werden weiber zu hyänen ....
_F. Schiller_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (18. Januar 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da werden weiber zu hyänen ....



.... die auch gerne mal lästernde Herren im *LO* jagen ........

.....̶m̶̶a̶̶n̶  Frau könnte ja mal über etwas spannenderes als Hunde reden; über das Wetter beispielsweise . Das war ja ganz spannend heute #Friederike.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Januar 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> .... die auch gerne mal lästernde Herren im *LO* jagen ........


Lästern? Als langjähriger hundehalter bin ich erschrocken über die latente aggressivität, die hier in einigen postings zutage tritt.


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Lästern? Als langjähriger hundehalter bin ich erschrocken über die latente aggressivität, die hier in einigen postings zutage tritt.



Es haben halt wohl so einige schon negative Erfahrungen sowohl mit Hunden als auch den Haltern gemacht. Wald, Echo und so. Das ganze hat immer zwei Seiten, das ist klar. Allerdings sehe ich im Fall von (Raub)Tieren die Pflicht und Schuldigkeit erst mal eindeutig auf Seite des Halters. Wer ein Tier spazieren führt, das potentiell andere Leute verletzen kann, ist das, wenn man es ganz bösartig und überspitzt formulieren will, nichts anderes als Waffenbesitz. Im Fall von Schusswaffen gibt es (zu Recht) einen Waffenschein und strenge Auflagen. Auch für Kraftfahrzeuge, die ja irgendwie auch nichts anderes sind als eine große, schnelle Waffe, gibt es eine Führerscheinpflicht und andere Sicherheitsauflagen wie zum Beispiel den TÜV. Einen bissigen/unerzogenen Hund darf hingegen Hinz und Kunz halten und "ungesichert" auf andere Menschen loslassen.
Tierhasser ist hier sicherlich niemand.


----------



## lucie (18. Januar 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> .... die auch gerne mal lästernde Herren im *LO* jagen ........
> 
> .....̶m̶̶a̶̶n̶  Frau könnte ja mal über etwas spannenderes als Hunde reden; über das Wetter beispielsweise . Das war ja ganz spannend heute #Friederike.



Ja, die fegt heute wie eine Furie alle frei rumlaufenden, beißenden Hunde von den Wegen und Trails...


----------



## lucie (18. Januar 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Lästern? Als langjähriger hundehalter bin ich erschrocken über die latente aggressivität, die hier in einigen postings zutage tritt.



Gehst Du zum Lachen in den Keller? Nicht alles, was heiß gekocht wird, wird auch heiß gegessen.
Du würdest dich offebar gern von einem Hund beißen lassen... Deiner Meinung nach soll man stillhalten und sich fressen lassen. Kannst Du ja machen, aber dass andere diesbezüglich andere Befindlichkeiten haben, kann ich jedenfalls sehr gut verstehen, da ich, wie oben schon einmal geschrieben, auch schon einmal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. In diesem Fall eben nicht nur mit dem Hund!

Die von Dir angemahnte "latente Aggressivität" ist ja hier nur verbal, die latente Aggressivität beißender Hunde ist dagegen eindeutig KÖRPERVERLETZUNG!!!

Ich denke, dass es durchaus mal legitim ist, seinen Unmut über derartige Vorkommnisse auch mal mit etwas deftigeren Äußerungen kund zu tun. Deshalb wird hier niemand pauschal mit 'ner Panzerfaust auf jeden x-beliebigen Hund losgehen. ...oder vielleicht doch?


----------



## Mr-Green (18. Januar 2018)

@scylla
Wenn Du möchtest nehmen wir dich das nächste mal,wenn wir hoch auf den Meli laufen gerne mit(mit Hund).
Es ist wirklich nicht leicht es militanten Wanderern und Radfahrern(ich zähle Dich zu keiner der beiden) recht zu machen.
Gruss Thorsten(SAMi)


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2018)

Falls da jetzt was falsch rüber kam: Ich hab nichts gegen Hunde. Nur gut erzogen sollten sie sein, sprich dem Halter aufs Wort hören, und andere Menschen oder Tiere keinesfalls anfallen, beißen oder sonstige Aggressionen zeigen. Oder wenn es partout nicht möglich ist den Hund zu erziehen oder er einen aggressiven Charakter hat an einer kurzen Leine mit Maulkorb gehalten werden.
Wenn dein Hund ein Netter ist und hört, ist doch alles in bester Ordnung. Glaub ich dir auch, da brauch ich auch keine Demonstration.


----------



## Mr-Green (18. Januar 2018)

Jawohl,erzogen sollten sie sein.
Damit ist alles gesagt
Wir sehn uns...(und das ist auch nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## lucie (18. Januar 2018)

Meine Güte, da wird ja der Hund in der Pfanne verrückt. Hier ging und geht es verbal gegen agressive, beißende Hunde, die von ihren Haltern nicht an der Leine geführt wurden und gegen Halter, die kein Einsehen in die Notwendigkeit haben, ihre unerzogenen Vierbeiner wenigstens anzuleinen, um eben solche Situationen zu vermeiden.
Warum jetzt hier gleich sämtliche Hundehalter auf die Palme gehen - keine Ahnung. Es wurden nicht pauschal alle Hunde und ihre Besitzer in eine Pfanne geworfen, aber betroffene Hunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr-Green (18. Januar 2018)

Ich wollte hier nicht als militanter Hundebesitzer auftreten,sondern mal die Gegenseite,sagen wir mal vertreten,was ich im übrigen genauso im Hundeforum mache.
Aber Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir auch Recht.
Einigen wir uns auf ein miteinander?


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2018)

Mr-Green schrieb:


> (und das ist auch nicht böse gemeint)



das will ich doch hoffen, nicht dass du noch deinen Hund auf mich hetzt 
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Perlenkette (18. Januar 2018)

Das sind ja STÜRMISCHE Zeiten hier!!!


----------



## dorfteich (20. Januar 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Lästern? Als langjähriger hundehalter bin ich erschrocken über die latente aggressivität, die hier in einigen postings zutage tritt.



Du hast Ursache und Wirkung nicht verstanden. Ich habe noch nie einen Fußgänger, Radfahrer etc gesehen, der ein Hund verfolgt, gebissen oder angeschrien hat. Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus und somit wird der Mensch eben agro wenn der Hund oder Besitzer die Ursache ist, Punkt.
Im Wald ohne Leine bekommt jeder Besitzer ein Spruch zu hören und wer noch frech wird, wird angezeigt, ganz einfach.
Solche Leute lernen nur über den Geldbeutel, da im Wald* hier* grundsätzlich Leinenpflicht besteht.
Es geht ja auch nicht nur um Menschen, auch Rehe etc werden verschreckt und der Besitzer schreit sich die Bänder aus dem Hals.
Alles schon erlebt hier, aber um das auch zu sagen, zu 90% sind die Besitzer vorbildlich und halten den Hund am Hals fest oder hören aufs Wort, wenn man vorbei läuft oder fährt.


----------



## bobo2606 (20. Januar 2018)

dorfteich schrieb:


> .....da im Wald hier grundsätzlich Leinenpflicht besteht.......


Wenn du dich da mal nicht täuscht.

Sorry, Tante Edith hat mich zurechtgewiesen ich hab übersehen, dass du mit hier Hamburg gemeint hast...


----------



## dorfteich (20. Januar 2018)

mit *"hier"* könnte mein Wohnort gemeint sein.... für andere kann ich nicht sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfteich (21. Januar 2018)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich da mal nicht täuscht.
> 
> Sorry, Tante Edith hat mich zurechtgewiesen ich hab übersehen, dass du mit hier Hamburg gemeint hast...



Kein Problemchen, und bin froh, nicht in BW oder Österreich zu wohnen, da ist es auch für MTBler nicht einfach wegen Verbote.
Hier in HH kannste überall fahren (außer wo gesperrt) und an jedem Waldweganfang steht ein Schild was sache ist zum Thema Hund.
Jetzt neue Kassette testen am Renner, sonst verpufft das Höhenmetersammeln von letzter Woche auf Lanzarote.


----------



## frechehex (21. Januar 2018)

Ich bin heute mal bei viel Sonnenschein und a bissl Schnee durch den Forstenrieder Park geschlittert *yeah* das hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht 



 
allein im Schnee *yeah*



 Wildtierbeoachtung - Trek war zuhause auch am Bike und dann auch noch gefrohren


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Januar 2018)

Glück gehabt, dass du nur hungrige Hirsche und keine hungrigen Wildschweine getroffen hast. Da kriegt man das 1 Mal einen ganz schönen Schreck.


----------



## sommerfrische (31. Januar 2018)

Nach den paar sonnigen warmen Tagen bei uns im Süden habe ich heute die ersten Frühlingsblumen gesehen  Und die Tage werden auch schon wieder deutlich länger


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Februar 2018)

WAAAS? Gefällt mir nicht .

Ich meine, die Fotos und die Blumen schon, aber die Temperaturen ... Leute es ist JÄNNER!


----------



## murmel04 (1. Februar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> WAAAS? Gefällt mir nicht .
> 
> Ich meine, die Fotos und die Blumen schon, aber die Temperaturen ... Leute es ist JÄNNER!



Ich finde es klasse.
Es war kein Sommer also kann der Winter auch weg bleiben.
Auf jeden Fall hätte ich jetzt gerne mal etwas Sonne und 4 Wochen kein Nass von oben egal in welcher Form.


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Leute es ist JÄNNER!



Definitiv NEIN


----------



## sommerfrische (1. Februar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> JÄNNER!


Ende Januar kommen die Schneeglöckchen meistens raus. Ich vergesse das nur jedes Jahr und bin dann begeistert, wenn ich plötzlich vor so einer Blumenwiese stehe.


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2018)

Im Garten war das erste schon an Neujahr draußen


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Februar 2018)

In meinem Vorgarten blühen sogar schon die Krokusse. Der Winter soll laut Prognose aber wieder zurückkommen........

Ich habe gestern in einer Wetterstatistik zum Monatsende gehört, dass der Januar der dunkelste seit Jahren war. Stimmt - langsam brauch´ ich LICHT .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_on_Centurion (1. Februar 2018)

Die Allergiker freuen sich auch, Hasel und Erle sind schon unterwegs. 
Ich wollte die laufende Nase ja schon auf die Kollegen schieben...


----------



## Perlenkette (9. Februar 2018)

Unterwegs im Rheinland;  Donnerstag-ganz-schön-früh-morgens. Frisch ist es, als ich hinüber zum Stall gehe, um nach dem Kaltblüter unter den Rössern zu schauen. Schon wieder ein Jahr vorbei........






Der Dicke will nicht so recht - erst täuscht er einen Plattfuß vor und humpelt auf den Hof - dann versucht er, sich mit lautem Quietschen zu wehren - es ist schließlich sein erster Karnevalsauftritt im Rheinland- bekanntlich stammt er ja aus München . Hilft nix, er wird ins Haus geschleppt, wieder hergerichtet und ̶g̶̶e̶̶s̶̶c̶̶h̶̶m̶̶i̶̶n̶̶k̶̶t̶ geschmückt (Foto: später unterwegs/ siehe rechts: Eine Mitfahrerin hat sich für das Gegenteil, den schlanken Crosser entschieden )





Und los geht´s zur Altweiberrunde (im doppelten Sinne) an Fettdonnerstag -  Feiertag im Rheinland.

Sonnenaufgang:




Morgensonne:





.... und gleich die erste Schlüsselstelle:






Mini-Aussicht:





 Winteridylle:




Pause:






Letztes Jahr fuhr ich als Hexe - jedoch mussten wir die Tour wegen Unwetter und Orkan abbrechen; daher sollte dieses Jahr etwas Farbenfrohes, Fröhliches her - hat sich gelohnt, es war Kaiserwetter. Die Montagsfreundin hat sich mit demselben (grünen IXS) Helm in einen Froschkönig verwandelt. Fazit: Frotteehosen werden unterschätzt.

Es folgen verschneite Trails - teils sogar unberührt, teils mit Tiefschnee ...





.... und solche, bei denen es sich empfiehlt, die Kurve zu kriegen .......





(Schlecht zu erkennen, es ist recht eng und geht eine Böschung runter, dann die Linkskurve- oder gradeaus noch mal eine Böschung hinunter in den Bach .) Definitiv eine der Stellen, die schlechter zu laufen als zu fahren ist. Dramatische Schlüsselstellen haben wir nicht zu bieten, nur ein bissl Genuss-Schneesurfen





Unser Hausberg :




Der Schnee war super und nach dem feucht-dusteren Januar war die intensive Sonne ein Genuß - und der restliche Altweibertag auch......





Es war sooooo schön. Hab ich schon geschrieben, dass es schön war?


----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2018)




----------



## lucie (10. Februar 2018)

Schöne Bilder und klasse geschrieben. 
Hatte fast das Gefühl, dabei gewesen zu sein.
Gern mehr davon.


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank, das freut mich sehr; dabei war´s eigentlich nur "die normale" Hometrail-Runde .

Heute war ich mit @laterra im Bergischen Land unterwegs (#Dreiländereck meets #DerwildeSüden); das war auch sehr schön. Ein wenig duster und regnerisch bei 3 Grad; aber ich komme einfach im Frühjahr nochmal wieder!









Zurück zu hause scheint die Sonne (wie immer ) - der Frühling kommt!!!


----------



## lucie (11. Februar 2018)

Na dann will ich auch einmal einen Wochenendbericht abgeben. In Ermangelung an dem weißen Zeuchs, welches andere zur Genüge haben, hofften wir dort, wo wir kurzentschlosen eine Unterkunft gebucht hatten, plussige Spuren im Schnee hinterlassen zu können.

Naja, etwas von dem Gekrümel hatte sich aufgrund der Minusgrade noch vorfinden lassen, aber Schnee und richtiger Winter sehen irgendwie anders aus. Bei Ankunft an der Unterkunft dann das blanke Entsetzen:
Haus eingerüstet, alles wirkte etwas unfertig, unbewohnbar - Baustelle eben. Buh... im Buchungsdatum geirrt? Falsche Adresse? Keine Ahnung, aber Licht brennt, dann wird ja wenigstens jemand im Haus sein.









So war es dann auch. Und hier dann das Überraschungspaket:

Zimmer









Abendessen





Absacker





Perfekt, alles gut!!! 

Am nächsten Morgen dann ein ausgedehntes Frühstücksmenü, konnte von 9:00 Uhr bis 11:30 Uhr genossen werden. Wir haben es aber gegen 10:00 Uhr, zwar etwas unwillig, abgebrochen, denn draußen lockte Minikaiserwetter zum Winterbiken ein.





Ups falsch, Moment... 






Angemummelt, die Räder aus ihrer Kühlbox befreit und los ging's in Richtung,




vorbei an alten Relikten der Ost-Urlaubs- und Ferienkultur,








Teichen, die zum Pausieren und Biwakieren  einluden




sowie wirklich alten Ruinen,




trafen wir leider auch auf Friederikes Spuren. 

Echt heftig, was sich die Stöckchenlegerin




alles so einfallen läßt, um Wanderern und Mountainbikern das Durchkommen schwer bis unmöglich zu machen. 











Dann eben Umweg fahren und weiter zur nächsten Hürde, 



wobei sich diese Dame bei ihrem Vorhaben, diese zu überqueren, wohl arg überschätzt hat.

Im Ziel haben wir uns dann wirklich eine fette Stärkung verdient.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Februar 2018)

... sehr schöner Bericht... 

... leider kann die Qualität der Foddos  nicht annähernd die Qualität der Unterkunft, bzw. des Essens darstellen...


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2018)

Wenn das noch leckerer war als es auf den Fotos schon aussieht, wäre ich gar nicht erst raus gegangen sondern hätte mich einfach den ganzen Tag lang kugelrund gefressen


----------



## Martina H. (11. Februar 2018)

... die Versuchung war gross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Februar 2018)

Ich kriege grad Hunger...


----------



## Martina H. (11. Februar 2018)

... ich löse mal:

Erster Abend:

Gazpacho
Rinderfilet, bzw. Edelfisch und Riesengarnele an Wildpilzrisotto und Grillgemüse
Mandarinensorbet
Grauburgunder, bzw. Syrah

Zweiter Abend:

Consomme von Pute mit einem Hauch von Curry und Kokosmilch
Lachsforelle, bzw. Angus Rind, Spinat mIt Pilzen an cremigen Kartoffelpürree
Himbeersorbet
Syrah, bzw. Riesling


... ich sach Euch....


----------



## Martina H. (11. Februar 2018)

...ich brauch mal Schwarmintelligenz: 

Wer kann mir sagen, wo ich solche Gläser wie die auf dem letzten Bild herbekomme?


----------



## scylla (12. Februar 2018)

http://www.allesausglas.de/spirituo...rits-single-malt-whisky-tumbler-glaeser-31-cl


----------



## Martina H. (12. Februar 2018)

Wow, Danke - ich glaube, wir müssen mal was anderes als Fahrradteile bestellen


----------



## Schwimmer (12. Februar 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch einmal einen Wochenendbericht abgeben. In Ermangelung an dem weißen Zeuchs, welches andere zur Genüge haben, hofften wir dort, wo wir kurzentschlosen eine Unterkunft gebucht hatten, plussige Spuren im Schnee hinterlassen zu können.
> 
> Naja, etwas von dem Gekrümel hatte sich aufgrund der Minusgrade noch vorfinden lassen, aber Schnee und richtiger Winter sehen irgendwie anders aus. Bei Ankunft an der Unterkunft dann das blanke Entsetzen:
> Haus eingerüstet, alles wirkte etwas unfertig, unbewohnbar - Baustelle eben. Buh... im Buchungsdatum geirrt? Falsche Adresse? Keine Ahnung, aber Licht brennt, dann wird ja wenigstens jemand im Haus sein.
> ...



Hhhhmmm, schaut sehr lecker aus ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (14. Februar 2018)

Wir waren Rosenmontag unterwegs ua zum Neckar.
Wir hatten typisches Aprilwetter: Schnee, Sturm und Sonne.
Spaß hat's aber trotzdem gemacht  



  ich kam mir wie ein Schneemann vor



Sonne am Horizont



am Neckar war's wieder trüb.
Nachhause ging's im dicken Schneeschauer


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2018)

Heut bin ich mal auf die andere Seite gefahren und hab nach den neuen Gewächsen Ausschau gehalten 
Schnee hats ja leider keinen mehr bei uns


----------



## Mausoline (18. Februar 2018)

Gestern hats wieder geschneit  allerdings hats für Maschinenspuren nicht gereicht. Hab mich trotzdem auf über 800m hochgearbeitet


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Februar 2018)

Das ist ja das tolle am Langlaufen: es reichen 20cm Schnee um Spass zu haben (für klassisch  ).

Schön!


----------



## Mausoline (18. Februar 2018)

Wenn nur die ollen Fußgänger nicht immer in unseren Spuren laufen würden


----------



## honkori (21. Februar 2018)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Du hast Ursache und Wirkung nicht verstanden. Ich habe noch nie einen Fußgänger, Radfahrer etc gesehen, der ein Hund verfolgt, gebissen oder angeschrien hat. Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus und somit wird der Mensch eben agro wenn der Hund oder Besitzer die Ursache ist, Punkt.
> Im Wald ohne Leine bekommt jeder Besitzer ein Spruch zu hören und wer noch frech wird, wird angezeigt, ganz einfach.
> Solche Leute lernen nur über den Geldbeutel, da im Wald* hier* grundsätzlich Leinenpflicht besteht.
> Es geht ja auch nicht nur um Menschen, auch Rehe etc werden verschreckt und der Besitzer schreit sich die Bänder aus dem Hals.
> Alles schon erlebt hier, aber um das auch zu sagen, zu 90% sind die Besitzer vorbildlich und halten den Hund am Hals fest oder hören aufs Wort, wenn man vorbei läuft oder fährt.



Ohh...Sorry, das ich da mal kräftig lachen muss.
Nachdem der nette Biker von nebenan, oder seine 20 Kumpels, mit Full Speed 20 cm hinter einem Hund (egal ob auf dem Bürgersteig, im Park oder Wald) vorbei gebraust ist...muss sich niemand wundern das sich der Hund umdreht und die Ohren spitzt, wenn mal wieder eine Horde Unschuldslämmer im Anmarsch ist.
Ach ja, nicht vergessen die Breite der Wege zu beachten, wenn du anderen das Erschrecken von "Rehen" vorwirfst...peinlicher geht es wohl nicht. Vielleicht täte dir eine Leine auch ganz gut. 

ciiaooo


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. Februar 2018)

Bisschen spät, nech? 


Nachdem ich ja unbedingt im Schlamm spielen musste, obwohl das Rad dafür radiakl nicht ausgelegt ist, wird wohl eine größere Putzaktion fällig  , aber sche wars. Von dem sehr coolen Singletrail, auf dem ich zum Schluss gelandet bin, gibts leider keine Bilder, der war tatsächlich schön felsig und daher problemlos befahrbar.
Wobei ich da echt noch viel lernen muss. Bergab gibts gar keine Berührungsängste (nicht im Dowhillstil, ich "klettere" lieber), aber bergauf über Wurzeln/Steine kann ich mich irgendwie noch nicht überwinden und steig da lieber ab. Aber ich bin ja auch noch nicht so lange unterwegs.
Mit Mountainbiking anzufangen war eine wirklich gute Entscheidung. 





 

 

 


(Burg Eltz)


----------



## sommerfrische (21. Februar 2018)

So eine (Schlamm)packung ist ja angeblich gut für die Haut 

Bei uns waren die Verhältnisse ganz anders - nachdem es in diesem Winter nie gepasst hat, war das mein erster Snowride. Bei ganz, ganz feinen Bedingungen 









Da, wo das Radl steht, ist der Trail  





Die Erste war ich leider nicht immer, manchmal gab es das eine Reifenpaar vor mir. Aber was ist schon ein Reifenpaar ... 





Schön war´s


----------



## Mausoline (21. Februar 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> ....
> Mit Mountainbiking anzufangen war eine wirklich gute Entscheidung.  ....


----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. Februar 2018)

Und wenn ich das schon im Winter sage, wie wird das erst im Laufe des Jahres.  

@sommerfrische 

 Das ist mein Plan für dieses Jahr, die Trails hier soweit kennenlernen, das ich sie auch im Schnee finde, bzw. sie mir dann auch zutraue. Ich hoffe ja, dass es hier nochmal weiß wird, momentan ist es nachts richtig kalt und tagsüber dann wieder vergleichsweise warm, also leider weiterhin Schlammfahrtwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (23. Februar 2018)

Hallo
Auf dem Feldberg (alte Skipiste)




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Mausoline (24. Februar 2018)

Keine Skipiste aber Loipe mit Aussicht nach Nordosten





und mal wieder auf Abwegen  für einen Seitenwechsel





Vesperplatz mit Aussicht nach Westen


----------



## Mausoline (2. März 2018)

Wetter und Fortbewegungsmittel haben gewechselt


----------



## bikebecker (2. März 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wetter und Fortbewegungsmittel haben gewechselt



Aber der falsche Sattel im Bild 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Bettina (4. März 2018)

Endlich mal wieder in der schönen Pfalz 


 
Stabenberg mit Blick aufs Hambacher Schloss. Der Nebel löst sich auf 


 
Abfahrt Eckkopf


----------



## Aninaj (4. März 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder in der schönen Pfalz


----------



## scylla (4. März 2018)

Wir waren zwar nur kurz vor der Haustür, aber es war seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten endlich mal wieder warm und sonnig. Vielleicht wird das ja doch noch was mit diesem Frühling von dem alle reden 
(Natürlich voll in den Klamotten vergriffen, die Softshelljacke aus Gewohnheit anzuziehen war "etwas" übertrieben )


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. März 2018)

Ich hab heute auch seit langem mal wieder das Fully ausgepackt , war auch etwas "übertrieben" was die Streckenwahl betrifft , aber Frau braucht ja mal Abwechselung [emoji4]

Strahlender Sonnenschein und an windstillen Plätzen hat die sonne schon richtig Kraft [emoji7]



Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Perlenkette (4. März 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Stabenberg mit Blick aufs Hambacher Schloss



Hambacher Schloss, die Wiege der Demokratie, 1832, Ihr wisst schon.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (4. März 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Hambacher Schloss, die Wiege der Demokratie, 1832, Ihr wisst schon.............


Und das an dem Tag, an dem die GroKo wieder in die Wiege gelegt wurde...


----------



## Mausoline (4. März 2018)

Ich hab heut auch eins vom Wingert und schiefem Horizont 





nach meiner Langlaufrunde von gestern, musste ich aber an manchen nassen Stelle ganz schön kämpfen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. März 2018)

Letzte Sonnenstrahlen genießen, bevor morgen der Regen anfängt.


----------



## Mausoline (6. März 2018)

Oooh scheint ne nette Steigung zu sein


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. März 2018)

Ist etwas die Perspektive, allerdings gibt's hier tatsächlich ein munteres Auf und Ab mit ordentlich Steigungen. Mittelgebirge sind nicht ohne, dafür entschädigen dann die Trails hier sehr gut für die Mühe.


----------



## Drahteseli (7. März 2018)

Ich habe es heute auch mal geschafft ein paar Bilder während meiner morgendlichen Tour zu machen 

Das erste Bild ist von meiner Frühlingstour am Montag.
Da habe ich mir auch fest vorgenommen diese Woch einmal auf Arbeit zu radeln 



Gestern Nachmittag kamen mir Zweifel ob das eine gute Idee ist
Bei Schneematsch auf Arbeit zu fahren wäre echt fies




Heute morgen war es wieder Winter und ich hatte richtig Bock zum Biken
Ganz im Motto unseres WP Teams


 Kurz nach 6 habe ich noch etwas Licht benötigt, aber kurz darauf war es hell genug um ohne Licht durch den Wald zu Radeln


 Unter der Schneelast haben sich einige, dünnere Bäume über und auf den Weg gelegt



Die erste Hälfte des Weges war richtig cool. Entweder ging es im Neuschnee gut bergab oder es war schon geräumt / eine Spur gefahren



Ab da war ich die erste im Wald und es ging permanent durch bis zu 10 cm Neuschnee
Zu Beginn war es witzig, später nicht mehr so, weil es im ersten Gang gradeaus ging


 Hier habe ich mir nur noch gewünscht, dass ich bald durch bin

Nach 13 km und 1:45h war ich endlich im nächsten Ort
Das ist eigentlich erst die halbe Strecke zur Arbeit und deutlich länger wie ich normal für alles brauche...

Weil ich nicht wusste, wie es um den weiteren Radweg steht und ziemlich ausgepowert war, ging es den Rest mit dem Zug



Meine Kollegen haben mich als bekloppt erklärt
Aber insgesamt war es doch sehr witzig

Nun schmilzt der Schnee wieder und ich hoffe wirklich auf den Frühling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (7. März 2018)

Hallo wo hats denn soviel geschneit  bei uns ist Frühling.


----------



## lucie (7. März 2018)

@Drahteseli 

Den Rahmen kenn ich doch. 
Mein geklautes weißes Chameleon hätte man nicht so gut im Schnee gesehen - Chameleon eben. 
Bei uns gab es heute morgen auch so was Weißes, ist aber schon wieder wech, also keine schöne Schneetour, nur der 
verhasste, schnöde Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## Drahteseli (8. März 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hallo wo hats denn soviel geschneit  bei uns ist Frühling.


In Ostthüringen hat es von Dienstag zu Mittwoch ordentlich runter gehauen, spätestens am Wochenende sollte aber alles weg sein und der Frühling wiederkommen


lucie schrieb:


> Den Rahmen kenn ich doch.
> Mein geklautes weißes Chameleon hätte man nicht so gut im Schnee gesehen - Chameleon eben.
> Bei uns gab es heute morgen auch so was Weißes, ist aber schon wieder wech, also keine schöne Schneetour, nur der
> verhasste, schnöde Weg zur Arbeit.


Mein Plan sieht immernoch vor, dass das Schlumpfblau einem schönen Grün weicht
Dann ist es im Wald besser getarnt (wenn es nicht grade schneit)
Für den öden Teil zur Arbeit habe ich den Zug genommen

Ohne Schnee habe ich eigentlich auch noch eine richtig schöne Strecke zur Arbeit, allerdings ist der Weg noch immer voller umgestürtzter Bäume


----------



## Votec Tox (11. März 2018)

Gestern Bad Urach, Pfaffensteige bei Regen - echt rutschig,
dann aber drei dieser "Kameraden" getroffen: 







Paffensteige mit nassem Panoramabänkle...






Will auch Schnee


----------



## Lenka K. (11. März 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> drei dieser "Kameraden"


Ein Feuersalamander: wie schön!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ein Feuersalamander: wie schön!


Ich hab noch nie einen gesehen :-(
Sind die so selten? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Votec Tox (12. März 2018)

Vor allen Dingen im Winter. Und dann gleich drei davon.
Normalerweise überwintern sie ja in Spalten und Höhlen und kommen laut Lexikon nur bei warmen Tagen mal raus.
Habe seit meiner Kindheit keine mehr in freier Natur gesehen.


----------



## scylla (12. März 2018)

Ein hübsches kleines Salamanderchen 
An der Bergstraße muss man sich im November immer richtig vorsehen, keinen zu überfahren. Wenn es feucht ist kommen die in der Abenddämmerung raus und sitzen dann sehr sehr träge mitten auf den Forstwegen und Trails rum. Auf vielbefahrenen (Biker/Förster/Jäger) Forststraßen mach ich mir dann schon mal die Mühe alle die ich sehe in Sicherheit zu tragen, die bewegen sich wenn es kalt ist in Zeitlupe, und man sieht eh zu oft überfahrene. Selten sind die zumindest hier nicht, manchmal begegnet man dutzenden davon auf einer Tour. Man muss aber an den richtigen Tagen (regnerisch) und zur richtigen Uhrzeit (bevorzugt Abends) unterwegs sein.


----------



## Mausoline (12. März 2018)

Bei uns hier seh ich die nur überfahren 
Im Gebirge hab ich schon viele der schwarzen Molche gesehn.


----------



## Martina H. (12. März 2018)

Herrliches Wetter gestern, und kaum gerät man ein wenig auf Abwege, hmm 






Mausel eingeweiht: läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (12. März 2018)

Hoffe das is alles nur fruchtbare, duftende Erde


----------



## Martina H. (12. März 2018)

na klar, Gott sei Dank


----------



## lucie (13. März 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Mausel eingeweiht: läuft



Nee, nee, nee - gelaufen bist Du, Die Mausel war ja bockig und hat die rollende (laufende) Funktion komplett eingestellt.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. März 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bei uns hier seh ich die nur überfahren
> Im Gebirge hab ich schon viele der schwarzen Molche gesehn.



Bei uns gibt es nur überfahrene Kröten, keine Feuersalamander. Die sieht man hier nie. Bergmolche ab und zu. 

Am Rinerhorn/Davos haben wir mal zwei Alpensalamander gesehen, die sind viel zierlicher als Feuersalamander und ganz schwarz. Man konnte sie auf die Hand nehmen, findet sie aber wirklich nur an sehr wenigen Bergen.
Die Alpensalamander am Rinerhorn:


----------



## Lenka K. (13. März 2018)

Bei uns in den Bergen sieht man eher überfahrene Alpensalamander . Die kommen hier häufig vor, bevorzugt in felsigen Biotopen.

Und beim Feuersalamander aufpassen, nicht in die Hand nehmen, die Haut des Tieres ist mit einem giftigen Schleim überzogen, der Hautreizungen verursacht! Sagt mein Tierführer ...


----------



## scylla (13. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Und beim Feuersalamander aufpassen, nicht in die Hand nehmen, die Haut des Tieres ist mit einem giftigen Schleim überzogen, der Hautreizungen verursacht! Sagt mein Tierführer ...



Nur wenn man empfindlich ist oder kleine Verletzungen an der Haut hat. Ich hatte schon genügend in der Hand und hab nichts gemerkt.
Meistens nehm ich aber etwas Laub um sie aufzuheben. Denke das ist auch für das Salamanderchen besser, wer weiß ob der meine Haut auch giftig findet


----------



## Mausoline (14. März 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bei uns hier seh ich die nur überfahren
> Im Gebirge hab ich schon viele der schwarzen Molche gesehn.



Ich glaub das waren dann doch auch die Alpensalamander


----------



## Mausoline (26. März 2018)

Weils so schön war noch ein paar Schneefotos 

Kleines Skigebiet mit tollen Pisten und inmitten der 4000er 





und dann endlich mal wieder eine Skitour, wenn auch nur die für Warmduscher 





Ziel vor Augen





mit den Spuren des Unglücks vom Vortag


----------



## Lenka K. (26. März 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> eine Skitour


Vor dem Lüftungsschacht rechts abbiegen (ungefähr   ) und irgendwann kommt dann der schöne Skigipfel Pointe de Drone .



Mausoline schrieb:


> Spuren des Unglücks vom Vortag


 !

Letztendlich aber ein glückliches Ende für alle Beteiligten, Hubiabsturz ohne Verletzte und Verschüttungsdauer von 4! Stunden, da fuhren die Schutzengel Extraschichten!

Und schön, dass es bei dir mit dem Skifahren/touren wieder mal geklappt hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Vor dem Lüftungsschacht rechts abbiegen (ungefähr   ) und irgendwann kommt dann der schöne Skigipfel Pointe de Drone .
> .....



Ja, da sind welche hoch. Das war aber richtig steil und zwei drei kleine Lawinchen waren da auch auf dem Weg. Gleich nach der ersten Biegung sind viele weg. Vermutlich die sicherere Variante, nach der Lawine vom Vortag.





Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...Und schön, dass es bei dir mit dem Skifahren/touren wieder mal geklappt hat!



Allerdings war der Schnee leider nicht pulvrig, so wie bei euch. Sehr gepreßt und anstrengend zu fahren, noch nichts für ein noch nicht ganz fittes Knie. Nächsten Winter muss das wieder mehr werden, die Kondi ließ sehr zu wünschen übrig


----------



## Mausoline (31. März 2018)

Eine der Überraschungen  wenn sich nach´m Winter der Aktionsradius ändert.


----------



## Schildbürger (31. März 2018)

Ich fände es ein bisschen zynisch bei dem Bild "gefällt mir" anzuklicken.


----------



## niceann (1. April 2018)

Frühlingserwachen


----------



## Perlenkette (1. April 2018)

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2018)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ich fände es ein bisschen zynisch bei dem Bild "gefällt mir" anzuklicken.



Ich hoffe sehr, dass dieses Bild keine "gefällt mir"-Klicks erhält.

Nach den Touren der letzten 2 Tage bin ich echt bestürzt, in welchem Zustand die Wege nach oder bei Forst- und Bauarbeiten behandelt bzw. hinterlassen werden. Ich habe für mich beschlossen kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr zu haben, sollte ich einen "verbotenen Weg" befahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (2. April 2018)

niceann schrieb:


> Frühlingserwachen



Lecker, Bärlauch! Das schaut ja aus, wie bei uns im Vilbeler Wäldchen.


----------



## Martina H. (2. April 2018)

Tolles Wochenende bei bestem Wetter mit gut gelaunten Leuten - besser geht nicht


----------



## sommerfrische (4. April 2018)

Ein Tag in kurz/kurz, mit Temperaturen über 20° und feinen, trockenen Rascheltrails 





Ausblicke







Ein altbekannter Trail mal "andersrum" (nämlich runterzu )





Frühling ist was Feines


----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2018)

Frühühling auch hier


----------



## sommerfrische (11. April 2018)

Mein erster Ausflug mit dem Rad in die Berge in diesem Jahr, ich hatte bei dem schönen Wetter schon sehr mit den Hufen ... äh Reifen gescharrt. Dass ich - trotz Südseite - nicht bis ganz nach oben kommen würde, war absehbar. Bis rd 1300hm bin ich aber gekommen 





Und wer rauffährt, darf bekanntlich auch wieder runterfahren 





Schön war´s! An kurz/kurz Mitte April könnte ich mich glatt gewöhnen


----------



## Lenka K. (12. April 2018)

Fahrtechnikauffrischungsrunde



 



 ​Ging guad, nur: irgendwie braucht frau beim Radln andere Oberschenkel als beim Skifahren?


----------



## Perlenkette (18. April 2018)

Für @Bettina   (undalledielustzulesenhaben) .


Unterwegs im Dahner Felsenland. Es ist Freitag der dreizehnte, dreizehn Grad und es regnet, als ich dreihundertdreizehn km durch die graue belgische Landschaft, durch Eifel, Hunsrück und das Saarland fahre, um kurz vor dreizehn Uhr den Pfälzerwald zu erreichen. Still und friedlich ist es dort im Dörfchen, idyllisch die Landschaft:





All das ändert sich schon bald: die Sonne kommt heraus (und wird uns trockene Trails sowie T-Shirt-Wetter verschaffen), und die Sonne geht auf, als sich acht nette, lustige, sportliche Ladys versammeln, um gemeinsam ein Bike-Wochenende zu verbringen.





Schnell wird klar: Alle jemals produzierten Norrona-Shorts in grau mit blau-grünem Reißverschluss-Einsatz sind im LO untergekommen.









Felsig ist es hier im Felsenland; und einige Motive erkenne ich doch glatt aus diesem Thread wieder:




Die Teufelsladys .








#irgendwannbaldstürzterabvorsichterwackeltschon

.... leider unscharf, da zu schnell - wer hat ihn wohl verschreckt 





Es geht weiter im Felsenland......





Schön, gelle?




Transfer-Radweg





es grünt so grün im Pfälzerwald .........









Mittagspause





#ebikerinvasionanderhütte. Wir nicht (also ebike), wir treten noch selbst; und wir waren zuerst oben .

Falls es zu anstrengend war, konnte man zur Erfrischung hier eine Dusche nehmen 





Fotoshooting





Pause am Wasserfall















 Die maximale Erlebnis-Punktzahl wurde erreicht, deshalb:

#Fortsetzung im nächsten Beitrag


----------



## Perlenkette (18. April 2018)

#Fortsetzung

Feierabend:





auch für die  Räder.....






Was hier für den Laien aussieht wie Kuchenessen und Relaxen in der Sonne, ist in Wirklichkeit wertvolles  #vitaminDloading







Wer noch nicht ausgelastet war, konnte den Puls nochmal beschleunigen





Vorsicht, #̶d̶̶e̶̶r̶̶ ̶̶s̶̶c̶̶h̶̶r̶̶e̶̶c̶̶k̶̶e̶̶n̶̶ ̶̶d̶̶e̶̶r̶̶ ̶̶s̶̶t̶̶r̶̶a̶̶ß̶̶e̶   der Schrecken des Kickers 

Es waren verschiedene Trullas on Tour







In diesem Sinne:

"Wir sind zusammen groß, wir sind zusammen alt
Komm, lass 'n bisschen noch zusammen bleib'n"
(Clueso & Die Fantastischen Vier)



Es war ein tolles Wochenende!


----------



## lucie (18. April 2018)

Schöner Bericht, schönes Wochenende, schönes Wetter, schöner Pfälzer Wald. Einfach alles schööööööön. 

Danke noch einmal an @Bettina für die Superorganisation, war einfach alles perfekt. 

@Perlenkette - es steht beim Kickern noch eine Revanche aus.  Wann?


----------



## Martina H. (18. April 2018)

Danke für den schönen Bericht - ist nochmal eine gute Erinnerung an ein tolles Wochenende  

Zaubergegend
Zauberwetter
Zauberladies
Zauberwochenende

<<Denn nur zusammen ist man nicht allein
Komm, lass 'n bisschen noch zusammen bleiben>>

... da ist das andere Ende des Shootings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (18. April 2018)

Dankescheeee @Perlenkette 
Scheeee wars


----------



## Perlenkette (21. April 2018)

Danke!



lucie schrieb:


> @Perlenkette - es steht beim Kickern noch eine Revanche aus.  Wann?



Sehr gerne; ich werde vorher ein Trainingslager absolvieren. Ich finde, die Aktivposition ist schonmal gut. Ausserdem brauche ich nächstes Mal neben Schienbeinschonern noch einen Rippenschutz; meine Nachbarin hat geboxt!


----------



## sommerfrische (21. April 2018)

Sommer im April 





Weiter oben und schattseitig liegt noch jede Menge Schnee, aber südseitig war alles frei. Und wirklich jeder, den wir getroffen haben, war in Sommerlaune, die paar Wanderer, die wir gesehen haben, haben uns angefeuert beim Hochschieben- und Tragen.
So könnte es immer sein .



 

Nach dem Sinkflug Richtung See kam ein Grinse-Raschel-Trail....




... mit immer wieder Seeblick.





Schön war´s!


----------



## Martina H. (21. April 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ...nächstes Mal neben Schienbeinschonern noch einen Rippenschutz; meine Nachbarin hat geboxt!


----------



## Mausoline (21. April 2018)

war heut wieder allein unterwegs 





also fast 





schee wars trotzdem


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. April 2018)

Tolle Bilder [emoji7]

Insbesondere beim Pfalz treffen wäre ich ja auch gerne dabei gewesen [emoji6] Aber da hätte die nicht vorhandene Frühjahrsform sowieso nicht gereicht [emoji853]

Deswegen bin ich fleißig am trainieren und drehe zur Zeit eher km-lastige Runden mit Hardtail. Der Crosser parkt zu Trainingszwecken aktuell noch auf der Rolle, aber dank neu entdeckter Race-Pellen geht das Hardtail jetzt auch gut auf der Waldautobahn [emoji4]







Leider noch zu kalt zum Baden [emoji3]






Wenn die hohen Schleierwolken nicht wären hätte ich Bergblick gehabt [emoji41]






Seltsame Orte hier [emoji848] aber ein Marsmensch ist mir nicht begegnet [emoji23]





Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mausoline (22. April 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ...
> Deswegen bin ich fleißig am trainieren und drehe zur Zeit eher km-lastige Runden mit Hardtail...



Ein bißchen Spaß muss sein 

Ich bin dieses Jahr noch keine Flachetappe gefahren und letztes Jahr  glaub ich auch nicht.
Da mach ich mir nur Stress  weil ich schon schneller war


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (23. April 2018)

Schaut super aus. Ich wäre auch gerne näher an den Bergen dran 

In welcher Ecke bist Du denn da unterwegs gewesen? Den See erkenne ich leider nicht 



sommerfrische schrieb:


> Sommer im April
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 720953
> 
> ...


----------



## scylla (25. April 2018)

Ich werde "nebenan" peu a peu ein wenig über unseren letzten Bike-Trip nach Sardinien berichten. 
Wen's interessiert, hier entlang: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hard-tales-from-remote-places.732661/page-21#post-15224951


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. April 2018)

Ooh mal andere Ecke, bin ich gespannt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. April 2018)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Den See erkenne ich leider nicht



Da die Sommerfrische anscheinend in der Sommerfrische ist: Der See ist der Walchensee. Ich vermute mal, dass die Mädels auf dem Jochberg unterwegs waren.


----------



## sommerfrische (26. April 2018)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Da die Sommerfrische anscheinend in der Sommerfrische ist: Der See ist der Walchensee. Ich vermute mal, dass die Mädels auf dem Jochberg unterwegs waren.


Nix in der Sommerfrische - heftige Selbstverwirklichung am Arbeitsplatz 
@*Miss Geschick* hatte ich aber schon erzählt, wo wir waren...


----------



## frechehex (27. April 2018)

Wie? sommerfrische fährt auf den verbotenen Jochberg Trails ;-)


----------



## Mausoline (27. April 2018)

Kein Bike    aber der erste Fels in diesem Jahr 
schee wars


----------



## sommerfrische (28. April 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Kein Bike    aber der erste Fels in diesem Jahr
> schee wars



Ich klettere ja nicht. Jedenfalls nicht richtig... Aber wenn ich mir das so vorstelle: Sommertag, warmer Fels, einigermaßen gute Tritte und Griffe... da komme ich schon ins Grübeln. Sieht schön aus (und trainiert wahrscheinlich alles, was beim Lenkerhalten sonst zu kurz kommt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. April 2018)

Und wenn man oben ist,  ists wie beim Biken  alles so klein und weit weg von mir  





Blick auf Baden-Baden und die Höhen des Nordschwarzwalds ( Hornisgrinde 1163m)


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich werde "nebenan" peu a peu ein wenig über unseren letzten Bike-Trip nach Sardinien berichten.
> Wen's interessiert, hier entlang: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hard-tales-from-remote-places.732661/page-21#post-15224951



Ich lese da fleißig mit, aber bei mir macht sich der Eindruck breit: Warum in die Ferne schweifen, liegt das Gute (die Pfalz) doch so nah


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. April 2018)

Da will ich auch mal wieder hin. Bei schönem Wetter, denn die letzten beiden Male war Schmuddelwetter. Und ist leider schon ein paar Jahre her.


----------



## scylla (29. April 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich lese da fleißig mit, aber bei mir macht sich der Eindruck breit: Warum in die Ferne schweifen, liegt das Gute (die Pfalz) doch so nah



Der Eindruck täuscht nicht, als ein Trail-Paradies würde ich Sardinien jetzt nicht unbedingt bezeichnen. Wir sind halt auch etwas verwöhnt  mit der Pfalz quasi vor der Haustür haben wir es schon gut getroffen... und wenn man zu oft auf den Kanaren rumhängt senkt das die Messlatte auch nicht unbedingt. Aber immer nur dasselbe ist ja auch nix. Ich mag ab und zu einfach auch was Neues sehen, auch wenn's vielleicht nicht perfekt ist.


----------



## Martina H. (29. April 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Kein Bike    aber der erste Fels in diesem Jahr
> schee wars




wow,


----------



## Perlenkette (29. April 2018)

Unterwegs am Bodensee.....  mit einer ortsansässigen Pfälzerwaldbekannten. Wir sind genau einen Tag vor dem "Sommereinbruch" unterwegs und noch ist der Bärlauch das einzige Grün - hier gab es gleich ein ganzes, duftendes Tal davon:













Höhle (mit Sonnenflimmern)



 

Schmalspur-Wasserfall





Weinbergblick









Blick auf die Schweizer Berge





Die Touristenzone ist leergefegt; wir sind die einzigen, die draussen sitzen



 

 Feierabend- hausgemachter, warmer Kirschstrudel 





Rückfahrt zum Ferienort, Chill Out in der Abendsonne und Sonnenuntergang am See....





Es war trotz 13 Grad und kurzen Regenschauern ein toller Tag (und mein genehmigter Urlaubstag)!

Am nächsten Tag ist plötzlich Sommer und bei 27 Grad ist nicht nur kurz-kurz, sondern auch Planschen nach der Radtour angesagt.....



 

Merke: Nächstes Mal besser auf die Schuhe aufpassen . 

Lustig war´s!


----------



## Lenka K. (29. April 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Warum in die Ferne schweifen, liegt das Gute (die Pfalz) doch so nah


Manche würde gerne aus der Ferne wieder mal in die Pfalz schweifen! 

Auch wenn sie daheim auch keine Trails von schlechten Eltern haben ...


----------



## sommerfrische (1. Mai 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Warum in die Ferne schweifenAnhang anzeigen 723585


Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Hier die Eindrücke vom (verlängerten) Wochenende "vor der Haustür" 

In höchsten Höhen ... (*was halt südseitig geht, ohne im Schnee zu versinken )





... und tiefsten Tiefen (*vulgo: netter Schluchtweg) 





Gestern Nacht hatte es dann ein wenig geregnet und der ganze Blütenstaub und Saharastaub in der Luft waren endlich weg. Alles war wie reingewaschen - fast schon surreal klar und schön 

Start mit einer Flachetappe ....



Kurbel, Kurbel....




... und .... Trailspaß 













Da muss frau wirklich nicht wegfahren. Höchstens mal in die Pfalz ....


----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2018)

Samstagnachmittag, bestes Wetter und kein Mensch auf den Pfaden unterwegs 
2 Berge und die ganzen Trails   ganz allein für mich   juchhuuuuu

und nein  nicht in der Pfalz, Fernwanderweg Mittelweg rückwärts





Highlight mit so schönen Spitzkehren 





gut zum bergauf fahren





Verbindung zum Rückweg





scheee wars


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Mai 2018)

Gestern mit dem crosser mal wieder eine runde gedreht...

Und ganz schnell wurde on the road zu off the Road [emoji38]







Erstmal mal blöd geschaut , Straße war zwar ursprünglich gesperrt aber beim letzten mal waren sie schon am grundaufbau der Straße aber da war das Loch definitiv noch nicht da [emoji44]
Also mal vorsichtig über den Rand gelinst...






Immerhin hatte ein netter Mensch ein paar Steine gelegt . Sah bestimmt lustig aus wie ich mit den Rennradschuhen da rüber geeiert bin, hoffentlich hat mich keiner gesehen [emoji56]






Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (6. Mai 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Samstagnachmittag, bestes Wetter und kein Mensch auf den Pfaden unterwegs
> 2 Berge und die ganzen Trails   ganz allein für mich   juchhuuuuu
> 
> und nein  nicht in der Pfalz, Fernwanderweg Mittelweg rückwärts



Oh, das schaut gut aus, wenn du da nochmal unterwegs bist und ich nicht grad wie blöde beim Gäsbock auf dem Trail stehe, sag Bescheid


----------



## Mausoline (6. Mai 2018)

Gerne 
zwei Teile davon kennst du ja bereits


----------



## sommerfrische (6. Mai 2018)




----------



## Aninaj (7. Mai 2018)

Tour ist vielleicht übertrieben - Arbeitsweg trifft es besser. Bei der aktuellen Wetterlage ist aber jeder Arbeitesweg auch irgendwie ne schöne Tour. Daher hier ein paar Impression:



 
Der Sonne entgegen




Immer am Neckar entlang



 
Blick auf den Wasserturm in Ladenburg



 
Blick auf die Ladenbuger Eisenbahnbrücke




Blick von der Ladenburger Eisenbahnbrücke - im Hintergrund der Odenwald, links der Schriesheimer Steinbruch




Die knuffelige Schafsherde auf dem letzten Stück


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Mai 2018)

So nen tollen Arbeitsweg hätte ich auch gerne mal.....


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Tour ist vielleicht übertrieben - Arbeitsweg trifft es besser. Bei der aktuellen Wetterlage ist aber jeder Arbeitesweg auch irgendwie ne schöne Tour. Daher hier ein paar Impression:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 726855
> Der Sonne entgegen
> ...



Cool  ich hab mal in HD gewohnt, da war das öfter mal meine Lauf-Strecke. Nach Ladenburg zur Brücke und auf der anderen Neckarseite wieder zurück.


----------



## Aninaj (7. Mai 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Cool  ich hab mal in HD gewohnt, da war das öfter mal meine Lauf-Strecke. Nach Ladenburg zur Brücke und auf der anderen Neckarseite wieder zurück.



Uih, da biste aber auch nen gutes Stück gelaufen... Respekt


----------



## RaulEndymion (8. Mai 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Tour ist vielleicht übertrieben - Arbeitsweg trifft es besser. Bei der aktuellen Wetterlage ist aber jeder Arbeitesweg auch irgendwie ne schöne Tour. Daher hier ein paar Impression:



Schöne Eindrücke.
Genau da fahre ich immer mit dem Crosser lang, wenn es zeitlich nur für die kurze Runde reicht.


----------



## Perlenkette (8. Mai 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Arbeitsweg trifft es besser.





Ein Job ist dann der richtige, wenn man einen derart schönen Radtransferweg hat UND im Büro karierte Vaude-Bikeshorts tragen kann!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Mai 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ein Job ist dann der richtige, wenn man einen derart schönen Radtransferweg hat UND im Büro karierte Vaude-Bikeshorts tragen kann!!!



Ich darf auch pinke ION. Heute kombiniert mit grauem Biketrullashirt mit grünem Druck. Und Freeridern mit orangefarbenen Schnürsenkeln, garniert mit den Schlammspritzern von vor ein paar Wochen.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. Mai 2018)

Ich glaub ich muss in der Ecke auch mal wieder ne Runde drehen  
Evtl am Sonntag falls das Wetter mitmacht :-D 

Irgendwie bin ich gerade mehr im Schönbuch unterwegs und da auf Trailsuche 

Hilf mir mal mit dem ersten Bild, wo in etwa ist der Pfad denn?
Erzkopf etc erkenne ich ja. Nur beim ersten Bild hänge ich gerade fest 



Mausoline schrieb:


> Samstagnachmittag, bestes Wetter und kein Mensch auf den Pfaden unterwegs
> 2 Berge und die ganzen Trails   ganz allein für mich   juchhuuuuu
> 
> und nein  nicht in der Pfalz, Fernwanderweg Mittelweg rückwärts
> ...


----------



## Mausoline (11. Mai 2018)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> ....
> Hilf mir mal mit dem ersten Bild, wo in etwa ist der Pfad denn?
> Erzkopf etc erkenne ich ja. Nur beim ersten Bild hänge ich gerade fest



Dill'stein, gegenüber Schwimmbad an Haltestelle Mittelweg hoch zur Hoheneck
und später Westweg runter, 100 Treppenstufen  nur die restlichen 25 zur Hauptstraße runter hab ich geschoben 

Sonntag  vielleicht bin ich dabei


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Mai 2018)

Gestern mal wieder in der alten Heimat unterwegs gewesen...







Freilichtbühne, hier schon das ein oder andere Konzert/Theaterstück genossen





Gibt auch viele flowige Trails bei uns, mit dem Fully zwar etwas überdimensioniert... aber ich wurde ja für verrückt erklärt weil ich ein zweites bike mitnehmen wollte [emoji44][emoji38]





Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (13. Mai 2018)

Ich hab gestern auch mal das gute Wetter genutzt für eine kleine Runde im Schönbuch [emoji4]
Viele der Trails werden irgendwie kaum befahren oder es läuft da nie einer. Da wäre eine Machete manchmal von Vorteil [emoji51]


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Mai 2018)

Unser Urlaub hier zu Hause ist das erste Mal seit 12,5 Jahren schön - kann es kaum fassen. Leider sogar viel ZU schön und heiss. Also ab ans Meer hinterm Deich rumcruisen, Schafe gucken, futtern und abschliessend zum Sonnenntergang direkt ans Meer mit dem Cyclocrosser/Gravelbike  Das Leben kann SO schön sein!  Bilder in größer im Album.



















Bild vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (23. Mai 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Unterwegs am Bodensee.....  mit einer ortsansässigen Pfälzerwaldbekannten. Wir sind genau einen Tag vor dem "Sommereinbruch" unterwegs und noch ist der Bärlauch das einzige Grün - hier gab es gleich ein ganzes, duftendes Tal davon:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 723816
> 
> ...



Hihi ähnliche Bilder hab ich auch - aber den Landungssteg in Hagnau bekommt man schöner hin ;-)


----------



## Perlenkette (23. Mai 2018)

frechehex schrieb:


> Hihi ähnliche Bilder hab ich auch - aber den Landungssteg in Hagnau bekommt man schöner hin ;-)



Na dann; nur zu!
Mit Sicherheit; denn das ist nicht der Landungssteg von Hagnau!


----------



## Mr-Green (24. Mai 2018)

Westerhever Leuchtturm
SPO
In einer Woche bin ich da auch.....


----------



## frechehex (24. Mai 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Na dann; nur zu!
> Mit Sicherheit; denn das ist nicht der Landungssteg von Hagnau!



ist es Immenstaad?


----------



## IndianaWalross (24. Mai 2018)

Mr-Green schrieb:


> Westerhever Leuchtturm
> SPO
> In einer Woche bin ich da auch.....



Nimm literweise Sonnencreme mit. Sind fast 30 Grad angesagt nächste Woche.


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Mai 2018)

Die @sommerfrische in der Sommerfrische  Ganz ungewohnt für mich gab´s deutlich mehr Tiefen- als Höhenmeter. Das Meer war schon warm und das Essen ... ah... bella Italia 



 


 


 





















 

So schön war´s   Nur gut, dass der Sommer daheim gleich weitergeht


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (28. Mai 2018)

Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor  Finale Ligure?


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Mai 2018)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor  Finale Ligure?


Richtig erkannt 

Weil ich ja eigentlich eher Tourenbikerin bin, waren Rollercoaster und Co. mal eine ganz andere Erfahrung.... Aber klasse! Leider gefährlich für's Budget, weil für sowas eigentlich ein neues Rad her müsste. Und wenn man die Radl sieht, die dort so rumstehen... da kann frau schon mal auf teure Gedanken kommen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Juni 2018)

Gestern Westerwald. War eine schöne gemischte Tour inklusive kurze S1 Trails. Zum Glück viel Wald, sonst wäre ich offiziell zerflossen. 




 

 



Das war die letzte Vorbereitung für die Tour ab Sonntag, bin da guter Dinge.


----------



## sommerfrische (1. Juni 2018)

Wo geht's denn Sonntag hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Juni 2018)

Schwäbische Alb mit Zelt. Wobei ich schaun muss, wie es mit Gewittern sein wird, wenn alles gut geht, bin ich ne Woche unterwegs. Wenn nicht, dann such ich mir ne Basis in der Gegend und mach von da aus Tagestouren.


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Juni 2018)

Pfingsten in der Pfalz, das ist total klar . Das Junior-Team ist begeistert von den Fotos des Pfalz-Aprilwochenendes; der Große hat schon sämtliche Kameras parat. Dann kommt die Montagsfreundin zu Besuch und schwärmt von Sonne, Strand und Meer, und es wird klarer: Das Junior-Team ist _noch_ begeisterter (na gut, nach zweieinhalb Jahren Urlaub nur mit Bikes wollen die Kids mal wieder ans Meer).
 Also: Pfingsten  ̶p̶̶f̶̶a̶̶l̶̶z̶ Pfehmarn. 


Unterwegs im hohen Norden. Etwas unfreiwillig (div. Bekannte sind in Finale, Alpen und der Pfalz), und während der Anreise schimpfe ich vor mich hin, dass wir in den  elf (!!!), ELF  Stunden reiner Fahrtzeit auch in den Alpen, sogar in Finale- eigentlich überall sein könnten . Die Montagsfreundin ist voll entspannt und sagt: "Es wird Dir schon gefallen". Und da wir tatsächlich eine Woche TRAUMWETTER haben, habe ich auch genug Zeit und Möglichkeit, zu radeln. Ich muß zugeben: Ist ja ganz nett hier!

Laut GPS starte ich bei -12m (und werde bis auf +12m über NN hochfahren ). Dank der Dünen werden es dann zwischen 40 und 50hm pro 30-48km-Tour. Hier ist auch schon die Landkarte:





In Ermangelung eines flotten Crossers bin ich mit dem HT unterwegs; der Trekker/Reiserad staubt noch auf der Rolle ein.

Weiter geht es an den Dünen....









.... auf dem Dünentrail....





.... bis zum Dänischen ̶b̶̶e̶̶t̶̶t̶̶e̶̶n̶̶l̶̶a̶̶g̶̶e̶̶r̶  Flaschenlager......









Zwischendurch eine Riegelpause





weiter durch die schöne Landschaft......





.... an den nächsten Strand........ (Rockgarden)






....... und über Trails......








......zum übernächsten Strand..........





Naja am anderen Ende wäre ich jetzt auch ganz gerne....





....... und so sehe ich Trailschafe statt Trailkühe  .....









und Meeridylle statt Aussichten......





Der windige Skinnie:




Das Hobby der Anderen...




(das ist wohl das Surfer-Pfingstcamp )

Die lange Dünentreppe ist die einzige Spielstätte;  der Leuchtturm ist definitiv eine unlösbare Schlüsselstelle .



 




Noch schnell ein kleines Fischbrötchen zwischendurch.....







Feierabend (nach einem (Sand-)Strandbesuch - in der Bikeshort kann man ganz gut planschen )





Während der Sommerferien muß ich berufllich nach Hamburg.....und vielleicht eventuell.... also mal sehen........ äh gegebenenfalls könnte man ja mal schauen............


----------



## Martina H. (2. Juni 2018)

@linfer 

... viel Spass 

@Perlenkette 

cool - obwohl: Sand, Dünen = Fatbike?


----------



## Perlenkette (2. Juni 2018)

.... passt leider nicht mit 4 anderen Bikes ans / ins Auto......... Ausserdem überwiegt doch der Asphalt bei den Touren....


----------



## sommerfrische (6. Juni 2018)

Eine meiner Lieblingstouren, "mit allem", im wildesten Gebirge, das ich hier vor der Haustür habe 

Kurbeln zwischen Riesenklötzen





Dann kommen ein paar hm zum Schieben. Ich hab´etwas geächzt, weil ich das Zufußgehen in diesem Jahr noch nicht so gewöhnt bin. War also dringend nötig 





Oben regnete es leicht, das Wetter ist im Moment leider nicht stabil. Aber der kurze Schauer ließ sich bei einem Blaubeerschmarrn prima abwettern 

Lohn des Hochschiebens: viele, viele hm auf Trails bergab, mit wunderschönen Ausblicken .... sogar die Sonne kam wieder raus.











 

Vorsichtig an den Schafen vorbei, damit sie sich nicht erschrecken (das Lamm vorn hat trotzdem gemotzt).









Schön war´s!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte mir gestern mal den Spaß gemacht, per Komoot eine Route direkt über die App zu planen und unbearbeitet zu lassen. Vorgabe war Mountainbike und durchschnittliche Fitness (also eine Stufe über Couchpotato  ), was raus kam, war sogar echt brauchbar.





Die größte Schwierigkeit der Tour waren eigentlich nur so die ersten 45min, in denen die Höhenmeter gemacht wurden, danach gab es bis zum Zielort, der unten an der Mosel lag, nur noch gemütliches bisschen Rauf und bisschen Runter.
Wofür die App dann nichts konnte, war eine Vollsperrung wegen Baustelle, ohne dass es eine adäquate Umleitung gab. An der Stelle ziemlich uncool, weil es da über ein Autobahnkreuz ging. Dank Komoot konnte ich einen parallel zur Autobahn verlaufenden Wirtschaftsweg finden, der mich zur nächsten Brücke gebracht hat. Wirtschaftsweg = Da ist was bei Komoot eingezeichnet und da ist sicher irgendwann mal ein Auto durchgefahren.
Ergo war ich sehr dankbar für die Offroadqualitäten des Bikes und bin munter zur Brücke gehoppelt.



 

Da gabs nix zu sehen. 

Gegen Ende der Tour wurde ich dann von der Zerstörungsliebe der Forstwirtschaft begrüßt. Ich bin mir sicher, als ich vor einem Jahr da durchgewandert bin, war das noch keine meterbreite Forstautobahn. Außerdem hatte ich zusätzlich etwa zwei Kilometer mit wunderbarstem Schotter zu tun.



 

War sicherlich ein interessater Test in Sachen Fahrradbeherrschung und so weiter, erschwerend kam hinzu, dass da ca 1 Milliarde Schmetterlinge unterwegs waren, dh. ich durfte hin und wieder nette Ausweichmanöver auf diesem Untergrund fahren.



 

Bis auf die paar Ausnahmen war das tatsächlich eine für den Tag genau passende Tour, zurück gings dann ganz entspannt über den Weinbergradweg die Mosel runter.



 
(Moselbeispielbild von einer anderen Tour, ich war etwas fotografierfaul. Der andere Radweg verläuft oben parallel zu der Zugstrecke und dadurch schön weg von den Autos)


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2018)

.. endlich mal wieder in "meinem" Harz unterwegs: knapp 40 km allerfeinsten Harzer Schotter, Wurzeln und Steine. Schlagalle und superglücklich (obwohl ich schon ein bisschen erschrocken und traurig wegen der vielen toten Bäume bin)


----------



## bikebecker (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo
Im Odenwald unterwegs.


 

 

 

 Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Juni 2018)

@ bikebecker: in welcher Ecke im Odenwald seid ihr denn unterwegs gewesen? 

Gruß aus dem selbigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (17. Juni 2018)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @ bikebecker: in welcher Ecke im Odenwald seid ihr denn unterwegs gewesen?
> 
> Gruß aus dem selbigen


Hallo
Wir waren in Mömlingen.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## NomadsChant (19. Juni 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> .. endlich mal wieder in "meinem" Harz unterwegs: knapp 40 km allerfeinsten Harzer Schotter, Wurzeln und Steine. Schlagalle und superglücklich (obwohl ich schon ein bisschen erschrocken und traurig wegen der vielen toten Bäume bin)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 742508


Was sind denn das für schicke MTBs ? Suche gerade ein Hardtail...
Danke für Info.
Grüße


----------



## lucie (19. Juni 2018)

Das sind Lapierre Edge Plus HT. Mal auf deren Seite schauen, da stehen alle Infos dazu.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Juni 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> knapp 40 km allerfeinsten Harzer Schotter




Wahrscheinlich war meiner genauso fein, ich habs nur an dem Tag nicht zu würdigen gewusst.

Der Harz ist sowas von mal fällig, tolle Gegend.


----------



## Martina H. (20. Juni 2018)

mit "allerfeinster" ist nicht die Korngrösse gemeint


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Juni 2018)

Ich kenne dank meiner Tante die gemeinte Bedeutung, wobei sie sowas dann eher zu anderen Dingen sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (21. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre ja meistens Richtung Alpen, aber da sollte es heute ab Mittag gewittern. Deshalb habe ich mal die andere Richtung [email protected]-Land, für mich noch ziemlich unbekannt.

Kaum hatte ich dort ein paar Meter gemacht, komme ich an diese wunderschöne Badestelle: Am einen Ende der Kiesbank rein in den Fluss...treiben lassen...zurücklaufen....   Ein großer deutscher ... ach was ... europäischer Fluss und prima zum Baden. Supersauber, nicht zu kalt. Und was für eine Kulisse 





Das fing also schon mal gut an 





Eine Etage höher ... ein paar feine Trails gefunden.



 
Mein Fahrrad vor einem Weltkulturerbe ...  





Noch mehr schöne Wege und schön schattig.





Ein bisschen was zu spielen 





Schön war´s


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Juni 2018)

Schöne Rätselbilder für den Niederbayern/Oberpfalz-Fred .

Und hoffentlich hast Du auch den Biergarten im Kloster besucht ...


----------



## Martina H. (1. Juli 2018)

Panamericana


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Juli 2018)

Heute mal ein paar kürzlich entdeckte neu angelegte Trails auf meinen Hausberg mit dem Schweinderl abgegrast, mit dem Hardtail hatte ich sie schon mal letzte Woche unter die Stollen genommen. Aber heute war ich schneller. Also runter. Hochwärts (schön auf den Schotterwegen) hat es sich elend gezogen.

Ein paar kleine Eindrücke:



 



 



 

Und zum Schuss quasi vis-a-vis gegenüber dem Auslauf meines Lieblingstrails wieder ausgespuckt. Zum Glück führt der Bach derzeit wenig Wasser. Nicht mal die Reifen waren richtig nass.



 

Auf der anderen Bergseite hochgequält. Kurzen Imbiss genommen und meinen Lieblingstrail runter. Und wenn schon mal mit der fetten Sau, dann gleich mal überprüfen, was ich aus den 165 mm Federweg dort rausholen kann.
Hat schon gepasst.


 

Ich werde wohl mal ein wenig die Druckstufe erhöhen. Nicht viel, es soll ja schon noch plüschig bleiben.


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl mal ein wenig die Druckstufe erhöhen. Nicht viel, es soll ja schon noch plüschig bleiben.



Hat der DT Dämpfer überhaupt ne einstellbare Druckstufe?
Wenn du zu viel Federweg nutzt aber den Plüsch behalten willst, wäre Luftkammer zuspacern (z.B. aus einer Haribo-Plastikdose ein paar Streifen schneiden und in die Luftkammer geben) sowieso der bessere Weg. Mit einer kleineren Luftkammer erhöhst du die Endprogression ohne den Plüsch am Anfang zu verlieren.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juli 2018)

Äh, nee. Der Dämpfer ist mit 5 bar ok, max. 0,5 bar mehr, das reicht dicke. Das Heck ist etwas straffer, da nur 140 mm Federweg. Ist dem kurzen Sitzrohr geschuldet. Ich werde mal 0,5 bis 1 bar mehr auf die Gabel geben. Derzeit fahre ich die mit 2 bar. Das hat für das Tempo gepasst. Fast voll ausgenutzt, nix durchgeschlagen, durchgängig Plüsch. So soll es ja sein. Aber wenn ich noch etwas schneller dort runter will, wo ich runtergefahren bin, könnte es eng werden. Hab ich halt erst unten gesehen, dass da nicht mehr viel Spielraum ist.


----------



## silberwald (9. Juli 2018)

@sommerfrische hättest du für die Kehlheimer/Weltenburger Trails eine Einstiegsbeschreibung oder Fahrtverlauf?


----------



## sommerfrische (10. Juli 2018)

silberwald schrieb:


> @sommerfrische hättest du für die Kehlheimer/Weltenburger Trails eine Einstiegsbeschreibung oder Fahrtverlauf?


Ich hatte einen Track - dem ich aber diesmal nicht gefolgt bin  Die Badestelle lag nicht auf der Route, der Aussichtspunkt aufs Kloster auch nicht.... Aber ich guck mal und schick dir dann, was ich hab.


----------



## RedWitch82 (16. Juli 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Heute mal ein paar kürzlich entdeckte neu angelegte Trails auf meinen Hausberg mit dem Schweinderl abgegrast, mit dem Hardtail hatte ich sie schon mal letzte Woche unter die Stollen genommen. Aber heute war ich schneller. Also runter. Hochwärts (schön auf den Schotterwegen) hat es sich elend gezogen.
> 
> Ist das die "4-Zimmer-Wohnung"? Am HK bei Alzenau?


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Juli 2018)

Zur Zeit im Bregenzerwald/ Österreich mit dem MTB und den Wanderschuhen unterwegs 

*Schoppenauer Höhenrunde - Tour:*
Blick auf den Diedamskopf - rechts oben (oberhalb von Schoppernau / Österreich)






... Berge wohin man sieht





...ich in meiner Rolle als die Ziegenflüsterin - bestimmt war ich in einem meiner früheren Leben die Heidi von der Alm 





...die prompt die Verfolgung aufnahmen...





Die Breitenalpe war nach der Auffahrt zur Bergstation Diedamskopf die erste Anlaufstelle für eine wohlverdiente Rast...













...dann gings über die Falzalpe Richtung Nebelhornbachhaus, weiter zur Neuhornbachalpe...





...der Weg schlängelt sich gefühlt endlos durch die Wälder ins Tal hinunter nach Schoppernau









...und mit dem Blick auf den Diedamskopf gehts wieder zurück ins Hotel nach Au...
Eine sehr schöne Tour mit wahnsinnig vielen schönen Aussichtspunkten in die hiesige Bergwelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juli 2018)

@RedWitch82
Ja, die WG ist ganz witzig.


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Juli 2018)

Startpunkt Au....von unserem Hotel aus ging es immer an der Bregenzerach entlang Richtung Mellau...





Heute eher eine entspanntere Tour ...mit der Bregenzerwald Gästecard konnten wir in Mellau mit der Mellauer Bergbahn kostenlos zur Bergstation hochfahren, auch der Biketransport war hier für umme 



 Oben an Bergstation Rossstelle (auf 1400 m liegend) angekommen, kurze Orientierung, was bei der wirklich guten Ausschilderung kein Problem ist.
Ab da ging es stetig bergauf zur Kanisalpe, eine kleine bewirtschaftete Alpe...





...und Ziegen gab es hier natürlich auch wieder 





Nach einer kleinen Erfrischung verlassen wir diese kleine Ziegenalpe...





Und kurbeln hoch zur Wurzachalpe (1622 m), die auf dem Wurzachsattel liegt...
Nun gehts langsam abwärts, stets mit einem wundervollen Bergpanorama vor Augen 





Ein vielversprechender Weg Richtung Tal reizte uns zwar, aber diesen ausgesprochen nicht zu übersehenden Hinweis konnten wir dann doch nicht ohne schlechtes Gewissen ignorieren...





...und so zogen wir es doch lieber vor ganz brav den Güterweg Richtung Au hinab zu fahren...





...zumindest ging es immer schön den Berg runter


----------



## Mausoline (19. Juli 2018)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ... Ein vielversprechender Weg Richtung Tal reizte uns zwar, aber diesen ausgesprochen nicht zu übersehenden Hinweis konnten wir dann doch nicht ohne schlechtes Gewissen ignorieren...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 754025
> 
> ...und so zogen wir es doch lieber vor ganz brav den Güterweg Richtung Au hinab zu fahren... ...




kurz vor diesem Bild hab ich überlegt dich zu fragen, ob man da oben alles fahren darf  
aber schön siehts aus da  ich kenns teilweise nur in weiß


----------



## Mausoline (21. Juli 2018)

War endlich auch mal wieder für ne schöne Runde unterwegs 

Rote Markierungen verheißen nix Gutes 




Schloss mit einsamen Wegle




und Treppen




immer wieder schön und bei diesem Wetter schattig mit angenehmen Temperaturen  Westweg an der Enz


----------



## Aninaj (21. Juli 2018)

In den grossen Bergen unterwegs


----------



## sommerfrische (22. Juli 2018)

Diese Tour hatte ich schon länger auf dem Plan, aber ich wollte sie nicht alleine fahren  Sie liegt zwar einigermaßen "vor der Haustür", ist dafür aber ganz schön alpin.

Kurbeln, schieben, tragen …





… vor schönster Kulisse.





Das Wetter war leider nicht so gut wie angekündigt, deshalb war die Pause nur kurz.



Hier führt ein Weg zum Großen Grenzstein. Wir sind aber anders gefahren. Von der spannenden Querung gibt es leider keine Bilder, weil das Wetter zur Eile mahnte. Das Gewitter war zu sehen und zu hören, es blieb aber - wie angekündigt - fern.









Abfahrtsspaß 








Dann kam sogar wieder die Sonne raus - Zeit ein bisschen zu dehnen (im Hintergrund zu sehen: die Hohe Munde).





Von der Talabfahrt gibt dann keine Bilder mehr. Manchmal mag man die Hände nicht mehr vom Lenker nehmen


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Juli 2018)

Flowfahrerin in Reich der steinigen Trails (Grüsse an @Aninaj )

Runter





Nochmals runter (nach dem zähen Rauf)





Endlich oben
(und wer genau hinschaut, sieht, da ist was faul am Hinterrad: richtig, eine gebrochene Speiche! Hab's allerdings erst am nächsten Tag beim Runterschieben durch die Felswand gemerkt, das Laufrad hat aber beide Touren (mit einem Achter) überstanden  )





Wieder runter





Endlos runter





Am Panoramatrail die Aussicht lieber nur im Stehen geniessen 









Runter (mit Leiterpassage durch die Felsen)





Alpentrail zum geniessen 





Walserkultur am Strassenrand





Schilderwald statt Föhrenwald, oder nach dem Rauf ist vor dem Runter 





Schee woar's, auf bald!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Juli 2018)

Sowas von nächsten Sommer


----------



## Mausoline (23. Juli 2018)

Hab gestern die Trails zu Fuß erledigt  ein bißchen Bergtraining fürs nächste Wochenende





und leckere blaue Beerchen gesammelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lichtenauer (24. Juli 2018)

Wow, das sieht echt super aus. war das ein bestimmter Trail?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. Juli 2018)

Wir sind gerade auch in den Bergen unterwegs...
Zuerst im Chiemgau beim Chiemgau King


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. Juli 2018)

Danach in den Dolomiten


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. Juli 2018)

Und jetzt grade in Sölden 


 

 

 

 

 

 

Dort hatten wir nachts auf dem Campingplatz auch in zwei Nächten einen Besucher


----------



## sommerfrische (25. Juli 2018)

Jetzt aber Schluss mit solchen Bildern. Wie soll das ein (im Moment noch) arbeitender Mensch denn aushalten 
Nein, im Ernst: Superschön! Was für Landschaften und was für ein Wetter


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Juli 2018)

@*Miss Geschick* 

.....oooooohhhh.....da geht einer Katzenmami gerade das Herzchen auf... das war ja ein süßer Übernachtungsgast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Juli 2018)

Vielleicht wollte die Miez nicht nur übernachten sondern auch die Staatsbürgerschaft ändern?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. Juli 2018)

Ne 
Die wurde auch schon vermisst. Gehört einer Nachbarin und ist nun auch wieder dort. Zurückgelassen hätten wir die sonst nicht wenn sie am Freitag immer noch dagewesen wäre.


----------



## Mausoline (25. Juli 2018)

Sella Ronda, Bindelweghütte, Marmolada ....

Wow  "seufz"


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. Juli 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Sella Ronda, Bindelweghütte, Marmolada ....
> 
> Wow  "seufz"



Gut erkannt


----------



## Mausoline (25. Juli 2018)

Lohnt sich dieser Chiemgau King, kann man den mal fahren?
Wieviel Tage habt ihr gebraucht?

--- und Sölden mußt du sowieso erzählen


----------



## Mausoline (25. Juli 2018)

Lichtenauer schrieb:


> Wow, das sieht echt super aus. war das ein bestimmter Trail?



Ja.





BaWü, 2m Regel 

@Bettina und @Bikebetti  das gehört zu dem unfahrbaren Teil berghoch von einer unserer geplanten Touren


----------



## Fasani (26. Juli 2018)

Wahnsinnsbilder!! *seufz**
und die Katz ist sehr süss


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Juli 2018)

@*Miss Geschick* Schöne Bilder, vor allem aus den Dolos!

Aber: ich staune immer wieder, wie es die Österreicher schaffen, ihre industriellen Bikeghettos (a.k.a. Bikerparks, mit vielleicht ein Paar Alibinaturtrails) als ein tolles Bikeurlaubsziel zu verkaufen .

Vergleiche dazu auch die Bilder von @Silvermoon weiter oben ...


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (26. Juli 2018)

Es hat beides seinen Reiz. Wenn ich es ruhiger will gehe ich in die Dolomiten. Wenn ich mehr "Murmelbahnen" und mal abends mit anderen Bikern zusammensitzen will nach Sölden, Saalbach etc 
So hat es zum Glück für jeden was dabei. Wir haben ja auch beides gemacht 



Lenka K. schrieb:


> @*Miss Geschick* Schöne Bilder, vor allem aus den Dolos!
> 
> Aber: ich staune immer wieder, wie es die Österreicher schaffen, ihre industriellen Bikeghettos (a.k.a. Bikerparks, mit vielleicht ein Paar Alibinaturtrails) als ein tolles Bikeurlaubsziel zu verkaufen .
> 
> Vergleiche dazu auch die Bilder von @Silvermoon weiter oben ...


----------



## sommerfrische (5. August 2018)

Ein Bild von unterwegs, die zwei Specis sind gerade in der Schweiz. Und es ist sooo schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (5. August 2018)

Neid! 

Doch angesteckt?


----------



## Mausoline (5. August 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Neid! ...



+1


----------



## sommerfrische (6. August 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Neid!
> 
> Doch angesteckt?


Unheilbar infiziert  So eine schöne Landschaft und so radlerfreundliche Menschen


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2018)

Herbst


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. September 2018)

Ein paar Urlaubsimpressionen vom Lago:



 
Argon auf dem Hausberg



 
Nochmal Monte Brione. Ich liebe diese Treppe. Immer schön warten, bis keine Fußgänger da sind. Und niemand von der Forstverwaltung. Man muss keinen Ärger provozieren.



 
Ende der offiziellen MTB-Strecke vom Monte Brione. Ist nett. Klassifizierung als XC. Oben ist er etwas rumpliger, aber da musste ich um Wanderer rumkurven. Da hatte ich keine Lust anzuhalten um Fotos zu machen.



 
Schöner Garda-Flowtrail mit Blick auf den See. Dort waren die Wanderer meistens sehr nett und haben Platz gemacht. Aber hier musste ich mal anhalten um zu warten, bis die Fußtruppe vorbei war. Da konnte ich auch gleich ein Foto machen.



 
Regentag. Da wollte ich ursprünglich nur ne Asphaltrunde mit dem Starrbike drehen. Habe aber bei der Gelegenheit Trails gefunden, die Starrbiketauglich aussahen und sie deshalb einfach mal ausprobiert. Ging etwas auf die Handgelenke, aber sonst ok. Alles andere fuhr und lief nebendran auf dem asphaltierten Weg.



 



 



 
Man muss die Leute wirklich nicht verstehen. Ist doch viel hübscher als Asphalt. Und S0 am Gardasee hat man nicht oft.

Viele Fotos habe ich nicht gemacht in den zwei Wochen. Irgendwie stört das Anhalten den Flow, wenn man gerade so schön irgendwo am runterhopsen ist. Und es ist mitunter schwierig, wieder vernünftig aufs Bike zu kommen. Vor allem, wenn es steil und rumpelig ist.


----------



## niceann (14. September 2018)

Paar Bildle aus dem Vinschgau Urlaub


----------



## Silvermoon (16. September 2018)

Eine Woche Bike- und Wanderurlaub im Bregenzerwald-Österreich ging wieder mal viel zu schnell vorbei 
....aber die Eindrücke bleiben 

...neue Freundschaften wurden geschlossen... 


 

endlose Wege nach oben führen irgendwann mal zum Ziel....


 

...um oben auf dem Gipfel (hier der Lug auf 1762 m ) glückselig mit einem fetten Lächeln ...


 

...einen wunderschönen Blick auf Au - Schoppernau und die benachbarten Berge genießen zu können...
Das sind solche Momente, die man wohl nie vergessen  wird...


----------



## Lenka K. (16. September 2018)

Irgendwie passend, die österreichischen SchotterMOTORWAYS ...


----------



## murmel04 (17. September 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Irgendwie passend, die österreichischen SchotterMOTORWAYS ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (17. September 2018)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Eine Woche Bike- und Wanderurlaub im Bregenzerwald-Österreich ging wieder mal viel zu schnell vorbei
> ....aber die Eindrücke bleiben
> ...neue Freundschaften wurden geschlossen...
> Anhang anzeigen 773443....



Was seh ich denn da  
Iiiiiih-Motor  
aber nur leihweise oder


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2018)

Was für ein Wolkenbild heut Abend


----------



## sommerfrische (19. September 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Iiiiiih-Motor


Seufz. Ich hatte den auch nicht gleich gesehen. Aber @Lenka K. hat wohl eine so ausgeprägte Allergie dagegen, dass das körpereigene Abwehrsystem gleich anschlägt 
Kann's aber verstehen, ich werde auch immer unleidlicher....


----------



## Schwimmer (19. September 2018)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Eine Woche Bike- und Wanderurlaub im Bregenzerwald-Österreich ging wieder mal viel zu schnell vorbei
> ....aber die Eindrücke bleiben
> 
> ...neue Freundschaften wurden geschlossen...
> ...



Sehr schön  
... aaaber, Iiieeeh-Bikes


----------



## murmel04 (19. September 2018)

Eigentlich wollte ich nix dazu sagen, aber so langsam nervt es mit den Kommentaren zum EBike.

Jede soll fahren was sie kann und mag.
Und ja ich fahre EBIKE und auch normales Bike, je nach Lust, Laune und körperlichen Empfinden.


----------



## Schwimmer (19. September 2018)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nix dazu sagen, aber so langsam nervt es mit den Kommentaren zum EBike.
> 
> Jede soll fahren was sie kann und mag.
> Und ja ich fahre EBIKE und auch normales Bike, je nach Lust, Laune und körperlichen Empfinden.



Ein Forum und das wahre Leben sind u.a. dazu da Meinungen auszutauschen.
Da kommen auch 'mal Gegensätze zum Vorschein.
Es hat Silvermoon niemand ausgeredet oder ihr untersagt ihr E-Bike zu fahren.
Scheinbar ist es bei Dir unerwünscht eine eigene von Deiner abweichenden Meinung zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (19. September 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Ein Forum und das wahre Leben sind u.a. dazu da Meinungen auszutauschen.
> Da kommen auch 'mal Gegensätze zum Vorschein.
> Es hat Silvermoon niemand ausgeredet oder ihr untersagt ihr E-Bike zu fahren.
> Scheinbar ist es bei Dir unerwünscht eine eigene von Deiner abweichenden Meinung zu haben.




So ein Blödsinn.
Es ist nur echt nervig zu lesen wie Ihhh ein EBike ist sobald mal ein Bild davon auftaucht.

Deswegen jede wie sie mag.
Aber deswegen muss man nicht immer gleich Ihhh sagen wenn es kein bike ist das dem eigenen Vorlieben entspricht.

Und damit ist das Thema für mich erledigt, ist mir zu müssig.


----------



## scylla (19. September 2018)

Nachdem ich's nicht in den Hochtouren-Thread gepostet hab, weil mir da u.a. eine E-Bike Diskussion auf den Senkel ging, poste ich es jetzt hier um eine solchige abzuwürgen . Ich hoffe es klappt, genügend Bilder sollten's sein. Zur Strafe gibt's auch noch Männer zu sehen 

Verlängertes Wochenende in der Schweiz (so teuer wie eine ganze Woche in Frankreich )

Abends nach der Anfahrt noch mal eben kurz hocheiern so weit die Piste reicht ...



dann noch ein bissel hatschen...






... aber nur bis zur Hütte dann reicht's auch schon nach einem langen Tag im Auto




Am nächsten Tag geht der Hatsch dann in die Verlängerung









endlich der ikonische Gipfel-Zacken in Sicht (wer weiß wo's ist?)



ausgedehntes Gipfel-Päuschen bis die Wanderer sich endlich alle fort gemacht haben




Von da an ging's bergab.
erst ein bisschen rumposen






dann sackensteil und weich






dann panoramisch












danach eine fahrtechnisch nette Passage über Gletscherschliff


















ein bissel auf der Moräne rumflowen






(die Wanderer wollten unbedingt dass wir fahren, eigentlich wollten wir ihnen den Vortritt lassen )



nach einem Stück Schwarzwälderkirsch ist es unter der Hütten auch nochmal nett




Nach einer mäßig bequemen Nacht im Hotel-Matratzenlager für 65CHF pro Nase  am nächsten Tag dann noch ein Quicky über den Nachbarpass, runter zum Auto und heim.



auch nicht schlecht...






















Für zeitverhinderte Liebhaber von außergewöhnlichen Gletscherpanoramen, die kein Problem damit haben, ihr Radl stundenlang auf Berge zu schleppen, wärmstens zur Nachahmung empfohlen. Günstig ist anders. Bequem ist auch anders (zumindest im Holzklasse-Standard, der das Maximum ist, was wir uns in der Schweiz leisten wollen/können). Aber toll ist es trotzdem


----------



## Aninaj (19. September 2018)

Also die Bider sind ja mal der Oberknaller!  Danke dafür. 

Vielleicht, irgendwann, mach ich auch mal sowas...


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Nachdem ich's nicht in den Hochtouren-Thread gepostet hab, weil mir da u.a. eine E-Bike Diskussion auf den Senkel ging, poste ich es jetzt hier um eine solchige abzuwürgen . Ich hoffe es klappt, genügend Bilder sollten's sein. Zur Strafe gibt's auch noch Männer zu sehen   .....




Jetzt wollt ich grad was dazu schreiben  


.... aber ich glaube die Hütte auf dem 4. Bild ist die Turtmannhütte und der Gletscher ist der Turtmanngletscher und der Buckel ist das Bishorn, ne vermutlich das Brunegghorn   oder


----------



## scylla (19. September 2018)

Fast. Die Hütte und der Gletscher stimmen. Bishorn und Brunegghorn sind nebendran, die stellen das Panorama auf den Panoramafotos. Bishorn ist oben ziemlich vergletschert, da gehen die meisten als Seilschaft hoch wegen Spalten. Ein paar Irre haben's zwar auch schon mit Bike gemacht, aber mir wär das nix, ich mag ja schon daheim kein Schnee und Eis (aus der Ferne angucken ist ok )
Barrhorn wär richtig gewesen.


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2018)

Ha, hab den Cheffe gefragt, der weiß es besser 
Barrhorn ist der markante Gipfel und das Nachbartal ist das Val d´Anniviers. 

Seid ihr mit der alten Gondel   nach Oberems hochgefahren oder ist die inzwischen neu 



Wir hatten mehrere Jahre relativ günstige Übernachtung im Massenlager mit Frühstücksbuffet im Hotel Europa in Brig, ca. 30 - 35 CHF.
Groooße Lager, aber mit wenig Leuten. Es gibt im Tal schon noch bezahlbares, aber die Hütten, ja die kosten  Dafür ist die Gegend genial 

Klasse Bilder


----------



## Martina H. (19. September 2018)

... da jagt ja ein Highlight das Andere: erst Schweiz, dann LO Treffen


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2018)

Es gibt dort in der Gegend auch nicht ganz so anspruchsvolle   schöne Touren zu fahren


----------



## scylla (19. September 2018)

Die Gondel sah so klein aus, dass ich mir nicht sicher wäre ob die Bikes mitnimmt 
Ne, wir hatten ein Auto oben bei Gruben und eins unten im Rhonetal. Anders wär's sich zeitlich nicht ausgegangen mit 3 Tagen inclusive An- und Abreise... vor allem wenn man sich als Flachlandtiroler zum ersten Mal im Jahr ohne Akklimatisierung in einem Rutsch auf deutlich über 3k begibt und entsprechend laaaangsam ist 
Im August ist halt auch echt voll, und wir mussten wegen Wetter sowieso pokern und kurzfristig fahren, da muss man dann halt nehmen was man kriegt. Für den gebotenen Standard fand ich die Preise aber echt dreist. Naja, macht man ja nicht ständig


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2018)

Die Gondel ist immer noch die alte  2 Personen passen grade rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (19. September 2018)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Jede soll fahren was sie kann und mag.


Die Sache ist: mit dem E-Bike-Boom und der dazugehörigen stärkeren Frequentierung von Trails wird es nicht allzu lange dauern, bis ALLE nicht überall fahren werden dürfen.

Die Neuseeländer (und die Amis auch) sind da schon weiter:




©Stuntzi

In diesem Sinne: enjoy the trails, while you can!


----------



## murmel04 (20. September 2018)

Arbeitsteilung zuhause.
Mann streicht Küche ich ich geh radfahren.

Gute Einteilung


----------



## Schwimmer (20. September 2018)

murmel04 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn.
> Es ist nur echt nervig zu lesen wie Ihhh ein EBike ist sobald mal ein Bild davon auftaucht.
> 
> Deswegen jede wie sie mag.
> ...



Letzendlich ist es auch egal ob du mir nicht folgen kannst oder willst.
Du kannst das Thema E-Bike durch ein x-beliebiges Thema ersetzen und Du wirst sicherlich genau wieder so reagieren.



murmel04 schrieb:


> Arbeitsteilung zuhause.
> Mann streicht Küche ich ich geh radfahren.
> 
> Gute Einteilung



Gute Einstellung ...
Super, wenn so etwas ein Mann gepostet hätte, uiiih da wäre was los ...
... tja, wenn zwei das gleiche tun ist es noch lange nicht dasselbe.


----------



## scylla (20. September 2018)

Jungs und Mädels, jetzt muss ich doch nochmal kurz meinen Senf zum E-Bike Thema geben:
Im Grunde genommen dreht sich die Diskussion immer nur im Kreis, oder auch: es wurde alles schon mehrfach gesagt nur noch nicht überall und von jedem. Jeder hat da seine eigenen Vorbehalte und Gründe dafür. Mir geht es ja auch gegen den Strich, dass E-Bikes gleichgestellt zu ganz normalen Fahrrädern sein sollen. Aber deswegen das jedem ständig auf die Nase binden muss ich auch nicht.
Im Endeffekt bringt es halt einfach nichts sich darüber die Köpfe heiß zu reden. Jemand der auf ein E-Bike abfährt wird es nicht lassen nur weil er in einem Forum dafür gedissed wird. Jemand der E-Bikes nicht mag wird seine Meinung nicht ändern weil jemand E-Bike-Bilder postet.
Also warum lassen wir es nicht einfach gut sein? Der Trend ist da und lässt sich nicht mehr umkehren. Das wird sich nicht ändern, egal wie kontrovers wir darüber diskutieren mögen. Das einzige was sich dabei ändert ist, dass es den Umgang untereinander vergiftet, und das wollen wir ja hier alle nicht, oder? Was aus der E-Bike Geschichte wird, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Hoffen wir einfach mal das beste, was anderes können wir eh nicht tun. Peace and love 



Schwimmer schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung ...
> Super, wenn so etwas ein Mann gepostet hätte, uiiih da wäre was los ...
> ... tja, wenn zwei das gleiche tun ist es noch lange nicht dasselbe.



bitte den Ironieverständnis-Knopf wieder anmachen, danke


----------



## Mausoline (20. September 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Gondel sah so klein aus, dass ich mir nicht sicher wäre ob die Bikes mitnimmt
> Ne, wir hatten ein Auto oben bei Gruben und eins unten im Rhonetal. Anders wär's sich zeitlich nicht ausgegangen mit 3 Tagen inclusive An- und Abreise... vor allem wenn man sich als Flachlandtiroler zum ersten Mal im Jahr ohne Akklimatisierung in einem Rutsch auf deutlich über 3k begibt und entsprechend laaaangsam ist ....



Mich würd noch interessieren wie ihr wieder ins Rhonetal runter gekommen seid  
Die Straße kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das kann keinen Spaß machen. Seid ihr nochmal den Berg hoch? Chandolin, St. Luc, Bella Tola und über den Illsee runtergefahren.
Da unten hatten meine Eltern mal ein Chalet  das war so eine optimale Lage  da hätten wir 25 Mädels unterbingen können ... schade.


----------



## scylla (20. September 2018)

Wir haben nach der eigentlichen Barrhorn-Abfahrt auf halber Höhe noch ein bisschen gequert zu einem hübschen Wald-Flowtrail der kurz oberhalb Gruben rauskommt. In Gruben haben wir dann im Hotel Schwarzhorn übernachtet und sind am nächsten Tag nochmal hoch zum Augstbordpass und von dort dann auf Trail ins Mattertal und zum Schluss auf Radwegen ganz runter nach Visp wo das Auto stand.

Die Trails (eigentlich alle auf der Runde) fand ich alle nicht sooo schwierig da muss niemand Angst davor habe. Runterfallen tut man da eher weil man die ganze Zeit nur auf das Gletscherpanorama starrt statt vor's Rad . S3 maximal, im Gletscherschliff vielleicht mal 2m S4 aber nur wenn man die Linie vergeigt, Durchschnitt eher S2. Die Hauptschwierigkeit ist imo der unglaublich weiche tiefe Sandboden oben am Barrhorn, teilweise wirklich felgentief. Vielleicht wird das ja besser wenn man etwas länger nach der Schneeschmelze zuwartet, aber ich glaubs eher nicht. Am Augstbordpass sind oben ca 300hm verblockt durch Steinfelder. Der Rest ist Flow.
Am Barrhorn muss man halt das Gässi überwinden hoch wie runter, da sind insgesamt ca 100hm "unfahrbar" davon ca 50hm seilversichert durch eine Felswand die ich aber ganz angenehm zu gehen fand, also man hat immer genug Tritte um ganz normal zweibeinig hoch/runter zu laufen, kraxeln muss man nicht.


----------



## Mausoline (20. September 2018)

Aah andere Richtung  Danke für Info  
Embd sind wir auch mal runter, aber das ist schon einige Jahre her.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (21. September 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die Gondel ist immer noch die alte  2 Personen passen grade rein


wir schafften letztens sogar 3 bikes und 5 personen, sardinenfeeling 

@scylla:   die barrhörner habe ich auch noch auf meiner wunschliste, augstbordpass haben wir letztes jahr in der anderen richtung gemacht


----------



## scylla (21. September 2018)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> wir schafften letztens sogar 3 bikes und 5 personen, sardinenfeeling




erinnert mich an die livigno gondel... 
*einer geht noch, einer geht noch rein, einer geht noch, ...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missfranzi (21. September 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> ... Barrhorn-Abfahrt ...


nach Jürgens Bericht haben wir das doch Barrhorn weggelassen, als wir danach im Oberwallis waren... steil und tiefer Schotter - muss nicht unbedingt sein ;-)
Panorama - Aussicht: das muss ja aber super gewesen sein! Klasse Bilder


----------



## scylla (21. September 2018)

missfranzi schrieb:


> nach Jürgens Bericht haben wir das doch Barrhorn weggelassen, als wir danach im Oberwallis waren... steil und tiefer Schotter - muss nicht unbedingt sein ;-)
> Panorama - Aussicht: das muss ja aber super gewesen sein! Klasse Bilder



mit 1mm Restprofil an den Reifen und ohne funktionierende Hinterradbremse ist das in der Tat nicht fahrbar  Ich hatte anfangs zwar auch starke Bedenken aber nachdem Ray mich dann überredet hat und mir erklärt hat wie man da bremsen und stehen muss (also halt nicht wie ein Stolperbiker alles nur vorne weil das ist so tief, dass sich das Vorderrad dann nur eingräbt und umschlägt), fand ich's gar nicht mehr so furchtbar.
Außerdem kann man, wenn man es überhaupt nicht leiden mag, auch übers Schöllijoch runter, dann hat man eigentlich nur auf den oberen 100hm mit dem steilen Tiefsand zu tun. Auf der Variante übers Schölli ist der Sand/Schotter viel fester, eher normale alpine Verhältnisse. So gehen auch alle Touren die ich gefunden habe, wahrscheinlich weil keiner den tiefen Schotter auf der Direttisima mag  Schölli sind wir halt nur hochgewandert. Runter wollten wir nicht dasselbe nochmal, deswegen sind wir nach dem Gipfelaufschwung gleich vor dem Inners Barrhorn auf die Direttissima, die ist steiler und deutlich schottriger/tiefer. Sobald man auf dem Gletscherschliff ist (da kommen beide Aufstiegsvarianten zusammen) ist der Spuk sowieso vorbei.

Schade, dass ihr euch das ausreden habt lassen. Auch wenn's fahrtechnisch für manche Menschen enttäuschend sein mag weil sie entweder ihr Rad nicht in Ordnung bringen vor dem Urlaub  oder weil es da nur S2 Schotter aber keine S5 Treppen gibt  fand ich es vom ganzen Ambiente her eine der besten Sachen, die ich in den Alpen je gemacht hab und würde es jederzeit wiederholen (obwohl ich tiefen Schotter eigentlich nicht mag). Müsst ihr halt nochmal hin. Mit gescheiden Reifen


----------



## missfranzi (21. September 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Müsst ihr halt nochmal hin.


darauf können wir uns einigen ;-)
Leider wird es dies Jahr wohl eher eng, da wir potentiell erst ab Mitte Oktober könnten, und da kann es noch gehen in den Hochalpen, aber es kann auch schon alles weiss sein...mal sehen. Ggf. ist man da im Tessin dann schon wieder besser aufgehogen (mit hoffentlich weniger Buchenlaub)

Wir hatten aber auch ohne Barrhorn einige tolle Bikebergwandertouren - am besten ists irgendwo über 2300m wo warum auch immer wenig Leute hinkommen und man mit den Murmelis und den Adlern allein ist


----------



## scylla (21. September 2018)

Allein im Wallis ? Da müssten wir evtl mal per Mail o.ä. drauf zurückkommen wo man sowas findet 
Ich kenne Wallis egal wo und wann nur mit Jahrmarkt aufm Berg, aufm Barrhorn war's heuer nicht anders... eine der wenigen Sachen die mich da stören.


----------



## missfranzi (21. September 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Allein im Wallis ?


na ja... vielleicht nicht ganz, und nicht nur Wallis...
Aletsch - Wahnsinn, aber da waren wir nicht wirklich allein...
Simplon Richtung Bistine und Gibidumpass - insgesamt vielleicht ne Handvoll Wanderer sobald wir vom Simplon weg waren (und viele Schafen und Langfell-Ziegen). Bedretto war auch eher ruhig, und am Gotthard waren wir auf ner kurzen Runde erstaunlicherweise echt einsam... okay, da hat vielleicht auch der Nebel geholfen. Abfahrt von der Adulahütte - da haben wir niemand getroffen, erst im Dorf unten (und waren vorher schon mit den Hüttenwarten ÜN allein  
Insgesamt macht es aber wahrscheinlich auch nen Unterschied, ob man unter der Woche im Urlaub da ist, oder eben die Wochenenden nutzen muss...


----------



## sommerfrische (22. September 2018)

Noch einmal Sommer. Auf so ein Traumwetter - wolkenlos, nicht zu heiß, stabil bis in den späten Abend - hatte ich länger gewartet, für eine ganz besondere Tour 

Nach dem üblichen Gekurbele (überholt/begleitet von wenigen E-Bikes  kam einen schöner Up-Hill-Trail. Am Anfang fahrbar, dann gut zu schieben.






In wunderschöner Landschaft....






Mit tollen Blicken ging es immer weiter bergauf. Meistens schiebend. Zwischendurch musste ich ein bisschen tragen, weil der Weg nicht überall "gepflegt" war (kleiner Felssturz)  
E-Bikes hatte ich da übrigens schon lang nicht mehr gesehen  






Lohn der Schlepperei waren prächtige Ausblicke.






Endlich oben - mit dem Blick auf Traumtrails (wie sich herausstellte: bis auf ganz kurze Passagen flowig bis ins Tal  

Während meiner Pause war übrigens ein anderer Biker oben angekommen (der einzige Mensch, den ich oberhalb des Sees an dem Tag gesehen habe). Wir sind dann ein Stück zusammen gefahren und haben jeweils ein Bild vom anderen gemacht. Deshalb gibts hier sogar ein Pic "im Einsatz". 












Schön war´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (23. September 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Jungs und Mädels, jetzt muss ich doch nochmal kurz meinen Senf zum E-Bike Thema geben:
> Im Grunde genommen dreht sich die Diskussion immer nur im Kreis, oder auch: es wurde alles schon mehrfach gesagt nur noch nicht überall und von jedem. Jeder hat da seine eigenen Vorbehalte und Gründe dafür. Mir geht es ja auch gegen den Strich, dass E-Bikes gleichgestellt zu ganz normalen Fahrrädern sein sollen. Aber deswegen das jedem ständig auf die Nase binden muss ich auch nicht.
> Im Endeffekt bringt es halt einfach nichts sich darüber die Köpfe heiß zu reden. Jemand der auf ein E-Bike abfährt wird es nicht lassen nur weil er in einem Forum dafür gedissed wird. Jemand der E-Bikes nicht mag wird seine Meinung nicht ändern weil jemand E-Bike-Bilder postet.
> Also warum lassen wir es nicht einfach gut sein? Der Trend ist da und lässt sich nicht mehr umkehren. Das wird sich nicht ändern, egal wie kontrovers wir darüber diskutieren mögen. Das einzige was sich dabei ändert ist, dass es den Umgang untereinander vergiftet, und das wollen wir ja hier alle nicht, oder? Was aus der E-Bike Geschichte wird, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Hoffen wir einfach mal das beste, was anderes können wir eh nicht tun. Peace and love
> ...



scylla, wenn Fakten und die sich daraus gebildeten Meinungen als "Blödsinn" bezeichnet werden, dann werde ich sauer!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. September 2018)

Es ist sicher möglich, so etwas per PM zu klären oder alternativ einen der vielen E-Bike-Threads aufzuwecken. 
Diskussionen schön und gut, aber offensichtlich ist dies hier nicht der richtige Ort dafür.


----------



## Martina H. (23. September 2018)

jenau!


----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2018)

Angestrahlt  
ganz schnell noch ne Minirunde


----------



## sommerfrische (29. September 2018)

Die Tour gilt eigentlich als unschön, weil die Auffahrt teils fies steil ist. Deshalb war ich sie bislang auch noch nicht gefahren  
Am See traf ich ein älteres Ehepaar, dem ich erzählte, wo ich hin will. "Das wird grimmig", hieß es.... Au weia 






Aber was soll ich sagen... es war leichter, als ich gedacht hatte. Und für die wirklich fiesen, geröllig steilgen Meter hatte ich ja ein Paar Füße mit  






Schon oben - zwischen lauter Seilbahnwanderen.






Und dann ging es auf feinen Trails bergab - leider ohne Bilder "im Einsatz". Der Berg ist zwar ein Seilbahnberg, aber abseits vom Gipfel hatte sich fast niemand "verirrt".






Es ist eben alles relativ. Nach der Schlepperei bei der letzten Tour war diese hier sehr gemütlich.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. September 2018)

Eigentlich hätte es zum Klettern nach Spanien gehen sollen. Eigentlich ... 

Eine Traumrunde in der Fränkischen ist aber auch kein schlechtes Trostpflaster .


----------



## Schwimmer (30. September 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte es zum Klettern nach Spanien gehen sollen. Eigentlich ...
> 
> Eine Traumrunde in der Fränkischen ist aber auch kein schlechtes Trostpflaster .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 778229​



Das ist 'mal ein Tausch, da hättest Du es echt schlechter erwischen können ...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich war heute mal auf der anderen Flusseite unterwegs. Das Gross der Mountainbiker duerfte bei uns im Stadtwald unterwegs sein, da hats Zugang zu relativ vielen Trails in einem recht engen Umkreis, aber die andere Seite ist dafuer perfekt fuer Touren.
Zwei Trails bin ich auch das erste Mal gefahren und war froh ueber die Erfahrungen, die ich das Jahr ueber gesammelt hatte. Dann ist ein Steilhang halt ein Steilhang und kein unueberwindbares Hindernis.
Schoen war fuer mich der laengste der Trails, den war ich ganz zu Anfang meiner Mountainbikekarriere gefahren, fand den toll fuer Anfaenger, bin aber an zwei Stellen immer die chicken line gefahren. Es hat mich zwar heute gelegt (passend fast direkt vor die Fueße einer Wandergruppe), aber nichtsdestotrotz, keine chicken line gefahren und jede Menge Spaß gehabt. Das war schon eine sehr geniale Runde. Wird denke ich Sonntag wiederholt. 

Passend zu der Jahreszeit hatte ich mordsklischeehafte "gleich kommt ein Einhorn um die Ecke"-Momente im Wald und auch ansonsten liebe ich einfach den Herbst.



 



 



 



 



 

Bin seit dem LO-Treffen schwer im "muss es ein Fully sein?"-Modus und bis ich mich entschieden habe, huepfe ich weiter mit dem Stoppelhopser die Trails runter. Soweit sehe ich bisher nur klar ein Komfortlimit, ansonsten stuerzt sie sich munter alles runter.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Oktober 2018)

... das erste Foto ist Hammer 



linfer schrieb:


> "muss es ein Fully sein?"



Nööö, der Trend geht zum 2. Hardtail 



linfer schrieb:


> stuerzt sie sich munter alles runter.



... und nimmt das wörtlich


----------



## lucie (10. Oktober 2018)

@linfer Wow, das erste Foto ist genial! 

Absolutes Herbstwaldzauberlicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Oktober 2018)

Richtig schön!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Oktober 2018)

Das Licht war echt die Belohnung nach fluchendem die Panzerstraße Hochschnaufen. 

@2. Hardtail
Ich hab tatsaechlich schon angefangen zu recherchieren, eher kein custom, aber es gibts ja ein paar vielversprechende Marken, die Fertigbikes anbieten.
Muss mich da aber noch etwas einlesen


----------



## missfranzi (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde Dir ja gern für das erste Bild nen Stern geben, aber das geht nicht...
Kein Album in Fotos oder so? Kein Foto des Tages :-(


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Oktober 2018)

Ne, muss nicht sein. Aber danke


----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2018)

missfranzi schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir ja gern für das erste Bild nen Stern geben, aber das geht nicht...
> Kein Album in Fotos oder so? Kein Foto des Tages :-(



Von mir auch ein Stern  obersupergenial


----------



## Aninaj (10. Oktober 2018)

Super schönes Bild! Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich hoffe du hast nix dagegen, dass ich mir das gerade als Desktop-Hintergrund geladen habe  
Was für eine außergewöhnliche Lichtstimmung, super eingefangen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Martina H. (10. Oktober 2018)

Kannst es Dir ja von @scylla mit Tips gegen Fully/proHT  bezahlen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Oktober 2018)




----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2018)

ok, das ist einfach 

Also... letzte Woche hab ich auf dem Handy gelesen wie ein Kollege geflucht hat weil ihm am Lago der Dämpfer seines Fullies explodiert ist, während unsere Hardtails zeitgleich brav und defektfrei auf 3k ein Gipfelkreuzchen verzierten 




 

(und gestern hab ich gelesen was der neue Dämpfer kostet, was ungefähr das doppelte meines Hardtail-Rahmens beträgt )


----------



## Martina H. (10. Oktober 2018)

Ok:

HT: 2
Fully: 0


----------



## lucie (10. Oktober 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> (und gestern hab ich gelesen was der neue Dämpfer kostet, was ungefähr das doppelte meines Hardtail-Rahmens beträgt )



Fully, was'n das? Ah ja, was Vollgefedertes:


----------



## Martina H. (10. Oktober 2018)




----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2018)

Daunen sind ok (in der Jacke )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2018)

ooohh explodiert


----------



## lucie (10. Oktober 2018)

Ah, alle noch wach.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Oktober 2018)

tja, wenn der Kiwi explodiert, wird er zum Sekretär


----------



## sommerfrische (10. Oktober 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Fully, was'n das? Ah, was vollgefedertes:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 782230


  Hihi, da muss ich mir mein Rad doch mal genauer anschauen, so fullyfluffig kam es mir gar nicht vor. 
Aber wahrscheinlich gucke ich genau so, wenn ich vollgefedert wieder mal absteigen muss bergab.
Typisch Fluffy-Fahrerin eben


----------



## Martina H. (10. Oktober 2018)

...siehste, Absteigen ist bei HT auch leichter

HT: 3
Fully: 0


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2018)

Hardtails sind federfluffigleicht 





HT: 4
Fully:0


----------



## Aninaj (10. Oktober 2018)

@linfer also so wie du mit deinem HT beim LO unterwegs warst, würde ich dir, wenn du über eine neues Bike nachdenkst, ein etwas potenteres HT vorschlagen. Etwas mehr Federweg, etwas flacherer LW, etwas mehr Sattelstützenversenkweg .


----------



## Martina H. (10. Oktober 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Typisch Fluffy-Fahrerin eben




ahh, Fluffy Fahrerin:





 


...schiebst Du noch, oder saugst Du schon?


----------



## lucie (10. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ahh, Fluffy Fahrerin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moderne Trailpflege eben...


----------



## sommerfrische (10. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ahh, Fluffy Fahrerin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tztz... diese Hacheintrail-Fahrerinnen haben doch keine Ahnung. Am Lenker gesaugt wird beim Hochfahren, danach kommt der fluffige Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (11. Oktober 2018)

...jetzt hat die *H*achein*T*rail - Fahrerin ein komisches Bild im Kopf 

@scylla ...und Fullys können nicht schwimmen

HT: 5
Fully: 0


----------



## Deleted 454842 (11. Oktober 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> @linfer also so wie du mit deinem HT beim LO unterwegs warst, würde ich dir, wenn du über eine neues Bike nachdenkst, ein etwas potenteres HT vorschlagen. Etwas mehr Federweg, etwas flacherer LW, etwas mehr Sattelstützenversenkweg .


  Ich hoffe, ich kann ein Nukeproof Scout 275 in meinem Urlaub testen, das geht schon sehr in die gewuenschte Richtung.

Und ich bin ja sehr in die Vario verliebt. Auf meiner Seite des Flusses schoenes Gimmick, aber wuerde auch so gehen, speziell bei dieser Tour absolute Liebe. Bisher scheinen die 150mm auch auszureichen, dh mehr ist sicher immer ok (dafuer ist im Zweifel dann der Schnellspanner da), aber ich hab mich damit auch im steilen Gelaende wohlgefuehlt und hatte nicht das Beduerfnis, noch weiter runter gehen zu muessen.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Oktober 2018)

Scout


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2018)

>>Werbung an
diese Kotig Harträder gibt es übrigens auch als Komplettrad zu kaufen 
<<Werbung aus



Martina H. schrieb:


> ...jetzt hat die *H*achein*T*rail - Fahrerin ein komisches Bild im Kopf



nicht nur eine


----------



## sommerfrische (11. Oktober 2018)

Fluffige Herbst-Tour






Hatte mir nach der Debatte gestern mal eine Runde mit einer saftigen 20-Prozent-Steigung ausgesucht. Und was soll ich sagen -  ihr habt recht: Von wegen LenkerSAUGEN - BEISSEN ist da angesagt 





Den Schlüsselmoment des Tages (vom vollgefederten Rad absteigen) habe ich übrigens mühelos bewältigt 




Beim - teilweise weglosen - Gipfelanstieg musste das Rad sogar zurückbleiben.









Ob eine Fully fährt, Hardtail, Fat Bike, Semi Fat oder mager, 26er, 27,5er oder Riesenrad ist mir übrigens ziemlich schnuppe. Hauptsache, es passt und macht Spaß 

Schön war´s


----------



## Martina H. (11. Oktober 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Hauptsache, es passt und macht Spaß



...völlig korrekt


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ob eine Fully fährt, Hardtail, Fat Bike, Semi Fat oder mager, 26er, 27,5er oder Riesenrad ist mir übrigens ziemlich schnuppe.



Vor irgendwas falsch rüberkommt: ich hab von jeder der genannten Kategorieren eins im Keller, bis auf das Riesenrad, aber ich befürchte auch das wird noch kommen. 
Aber Necken macht auch Spaß 
(und Hardtailfahren am meisten )


----------



## lucie (11. Oktober 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ob eine Fully fährt, Hardtail, Fat Bike, Semi Fat oder mager, 26er, 27,5er oder Riesenrad ist mir übrigens ziemlich schnuppe. Hauptsache, es passt und macht Spaß



...da feht doch was bei der Aufzählung...

DAS E-RAD!!!


----------



## sommerfrische (11. Oktober 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> ...da feht doch was bei der Aufzählung...
> 
> DAS E-RAD!!!


Heute hat einer im Zug sein schweres E-Trumm auf mein Rad einfach draufgeschmissen und es am Lenker zerkratzt  Und das war leider nicht das erste Mal...hatte schon mehrfach Ärger mit E-Bikern, die das Ding nicht mal gescheit abstellen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (11. Oktober 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> ich hab von jeder der genannten Kategorieren eins im Keller


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> ...da feht doch was bei der Aufzählung...
> 
> DAS E-RAD!!!







sommerfrische schrieb:


> ... Ob eine Fully fährt, Hardtail, Fat Bike, Semi Fat oder mager, 26er, 27,5er oder Riesenrad ist mir übrigens ziemlich schnuppe. Hauptsache, es passt und macht Spaß
> 
> Schön war´s



Lass die ruhig mal in unser Alter kommen  wenn du deine Finger nicht mehr strecken kannst und dich abstützen musst, dass du nicht kopfüber nach vorne fällst, bist du froh, wenn du auf nem weichen Sessel Platz nehmen und ein bißchen schaukeln kannst


----------



## lucie (12. Oktober 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Heute hat einer im Zug sein schweres E-Trumm auf mein Rad einfach draufgeschmissen und es am Lenker zerkratzt  Und das war leider nicht das erste Mal...hatte schon mehrfach Ärger mit E-Bikern, die das Ding nicht mal gescheit abstellen können.



Ja, das habe ich auch schon oft gesehen, gerade in überfüllten Cityzügen im Fahrradabteil:
Da geht noch eins. Neiiiin! Dooooch! Schranz...
Ohne Rücksicht auf fremdes Eigentum, ich finde das echt nervig. Wenn man dann noch was sagt, bekommt man meistens eine blöde Antwort oder die Verursacher haben für den Betroffenen max. ein müdes, abfälliges Grinsen übrig.
Wenn denen das Teil zu schwer, unhandlich ist, um es bei jeder Gangart vernünftig händeln zu können, dann sollten sie besser einfach zu Fuss gehen. Allerdings sind das nicht nur die bestromten pseudoichtuwasfürdieumweltradler, sondern auch die, die tatsächlich noch komplett mit eigener Kraft in die Pedale treten.

Wieder etwas zum eigentlichen Thema: Bin dann mal weg:


----------



## Schwimmer (12. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist´s bunt 





und wer kennt ihn nicht  den Siemens Lufthaken


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Oktober 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> ... bis auf das Riesenrad, aber ich befürchte auch das wird noch kommen.
> Aber Necken macht auch Spaß
> ...



ja, das befürchte ich auch ...   



scylla schrieb:


> Vor irgendwas falsch rüberkommt: ich hab von jeder der genannten Kategorieren eins ...



... Du weißt ja, plötzlich liegt man unter dem Stein ...  
... always look on the bright side of life ... la la la la la la la ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2018)

Bei dem Herbstwetter muss man den Berg hoch 
Start bei ca. 380m, da kommt so ein schönes Pausenplätzchen nach einigen hm grad recht





und dann 2x kurz hintereinander die 1000er geknackt 





ein paar m gehn noch und werden mit tollen Blicken belohnt


----------



## Aninaj (17. Oktober 2018)

Die Tage werden so schnell kürzer, das ist wirklich erschreckend  Dafür gibt es aber zumindest am Morgen aktuell noch sehr schöne Impressionen meiner täglichen Arbeitswegtour 

Sonnenaufgang über dem Odenwald:


 

Licht und Schatten


 

Mystische Nebelschwaden über den Feldern


----------



## sommerfrische (17. Oktober 2018)

Toller Arbeitsweg  Wenn ich da an meinen denke...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Oktober 2018)

Seufz, meiner ist ja auch ganz schön, aber wenn ich morgens losfahre, ist es jetzt dunkel. Aber dafür heute morgen nen Fuchs aufgeschreckt und auf dem Heimweg dann einen Fasan.


----------



## Martina H. (18. Oktober 2018)

....mal wieder in der alten Heimat gewesen


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2018)

@Aninaj  schöne Stimmung auf deinen Fotos 

Herbstlicht ist einfach genial


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2018)

Immer wieder  muss ich an einem Lieblingsplatz vorbei





davor die 1000er nur zu Fuß erklommen 





heute einsame Wege gesucht, tolle Stimmungen erlebt und leider nicht eingekehrt  Menschenmassen an den Topspots  Wahnsinn


----------



## Aninaj (22. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> heute einsame Wege gesucht, tolle Stimmungen erlebt und leider nicht eingekehrt  Menschenmassen an den Topspots  Wahnsinn



Jupp, Herbstzeit ist Wanderzeit. In der Pfalz sind auch überproportional viele Menschen unterwegs. Aber nicht mehr lang.. dann haben wir den Wald wieder für uns


----------



## Mausoline (22. Oktober 2018)

Der Hüttenwirt meinte "er will nicht mehr"  jeden Tag Unmengen von Menschen auch unter der Woche. Ja, die Rentner sind schwer aktiv 


 wie lange dauerts noch .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wendeline (23. Oktober 2018)

Dann will ich auch mal Bilder von meiner letzten Tour zeigen  die letzten schönen Tage genutzt und jetzt freu ich mich auf die kommenden Schlammschlachten

   

Schöne Tour mit meinem neuen Giant Trance 1.5. Mein erstes Fully und sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## sommerfrische (23. Oktober 2018)

Auch ich wollte noch einmal den herrlichen Oktober genießen, bevor nun der Regen (und sogar der Schnee ) kommen sollen.
Einen kleinen Vorboten davon gab es am Morgen - Rauhreif und sehr zapfige Temperaturen.





Zur Sonne gekurbelt 









Ein bisschen Schieben noch...bis zum Rundumblick am Gipfel.





Kreuz mit berühmter Wand im Hintergrund.





Blick ins Tal.



 
Die ersten Meter bergab waren zu schwierig für mich, auch wenn der Weg auf dem Bild nicht so schwer aussieht.  Aber dann kamen hunderte Tiefenmeter feinster Trail bis ins Tal  




Schön war´s


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2018)

Wendeline schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal Bilder von meiner letzten Tour zeigen  die letzten schönen Tage genutzt und jetzt freu ich mich auf die kommenden Schlammschlachten ...
> Schöne Tour mit meinem neuen Giant Trance 1.5. Mein erstes Fully und sehr zufrieden damit!



Bei dir hats ja nur Trails


----------



## Lenka K. (24. Oktober 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> feinster Trail


Wenn Du da warst, wo ich vermute, dass Du warst, dann wären das für mich hunderte Tiefenmeter feinstes Radwandern! 
Hab' die Tour im Sommer zum Glück zu Fuss rekognosziert ...

Respekt!


----------



## Wendeline (24. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bei dir hats ja nur Trails



Es ist schon ein Vorteil (fürs biken als auch wandern), dass Premiumwanderwege einen hohen Pfad-Anteil haben müssen um sich so nennen zu dürfen


----------



## Perlenkette (24. Oktober 2018)

(kann wie immer Spuren von Sarkasmus und (Selbst-) Ironie enthalten; nichts ist abschätzig oder negativ gemeint. #Urlaubsübermut)

Unterwegs auf der Insel . Ich bin mal ganz anders unterwegs: Pauschalurlaub, All-Inclusive, Last Minute. Mein erstes Mal - zwischen Buchung und Abreise liegen noch ganze 13 Stunden. Das bereits geplante Biken lasse ich mir trotzdem nicht entgehen, und dann geht´s auch schon in den Super-Touri-Mutter-Sohn-Mallorca-Kurzurlaub.

Am Tag darauf ist es schön sonnig und warm, der Sandstrand leer, das Meer rauscht. Perfekt. Ideal für einen entspannten Strandtag. Soll ja ganz nett sein. Biken und Aktivurlaub werden überbewertet, denke ich, als wir am Strand liegen. Superschön!! So für eine halbe Stunde, dann reicht es uns schon. Genug des Strandurlaubs .





Wir packen unsere Sachen und schauen, ob wir irgendwoher ein Fahrrad kriegen. An der Strandpromenade lieber nicht, aber im Ort hat ein größerer Verleiher zwei schöne Räder für uns:





Monntannbahiks sagt der nette Herr am Schalter - ich würde eher sagen: Basic-Crosser, aber flitzeschnell, da orange. Geschätzte 16kg plus Schloss, Schaltung 3x8, Tektro-Felgenbremse, Flutschpedale - passt! Ich habe einen Reiseführer mit Inselkarte aus dem Jahr 2000 und genug Wasser dabei; es kann also losgehen und wir düsen los. Der Küstenradweg ist schön, aber auch stark befahren. Er führt teils direkt am Meer entlang -abschnittsweise sogar mit unverhoffter Salzwasserdusche- es ist windig geworden.






Die  (e-Bike-) Touris sind entsetzt. Die großflächigen nassen Abschnitte auf dem Radweg sind ja auch eher unscheinbar. Weiter geht´s - es ist echt schöööön...




Der Radweg bietet außerdem knackige Kurven, diverse Hindernisse wie z.B. ins Bild springende Promenadenspaziergänger, klappernde Holzbrücken und schließlich eine ausgeschilderte Wasserdurchquerung. Die (ebike-) Touris drehen empört um. Der Radweg führt tatsächlich ein Stück durch das Meer; und da ein Rennradfahrer ungeniert durchbrettert, machen wir das auch. Sehr schön!





Auweia; umkippen kann man nicht nur mit dem Fahrrad. Das Boot liegt ganz schön schief und wird mit Wind und Wellen gegen die Klippen geschlagen .

Wir fahren weiter, wollen nun ins Landesinnere. Der Junior soll ja was von der Landschaft sehen. Die Herausforderung besteht darin, aus der Stadt herauszukommen. Wir müssen gefühlt eine Autobahn überqueren - zwar mittels Kreisverkehr, die Autofahrer sind aber nicht ohne, um es positiv auszudrücken. Der zunehmende Rennradlerverkehr bestätigt, dass wir auf der Stadtauswärtsroute sind. Wir sind froh, als wir durch das erstmal trostlose Hinterland rollen. Die verlassene Landstraße mit welligem Profil, die neben der Autobahn führt, dient als Rennradautobahn. Dort entlang fahren wir erst mal bis Llucmajor. Wir werden natürlich ständig überholt, nähern uns aber auch irgendwann einer Gruppe Rennradherren, die wir schließlich einholen. Das macht mich kurz stuzig- ich bin eher nicht so der Typ Rennrad-Einholer  (sicher fahren die GA0 oder eine 400km-Strecke). Als wir vorbeifahren und grüßen, höre ich die Kommentare wie - "typisch Touristen, viel zu schnell unterwegs, können ihre Kraft nicht einteilen, können nach der nächsten Kurve nicht mehr, überschätzen sich, sind viel zu weit von der Küste entfernt". Man kann es ihnen nicht verübeln, wir sehen wirklich aus wie die Super-Touris (OK wir *sind* es ). In modischer Straßenkleidung mit Sneaker, der Junior im Palmen-Poloshirt mit Schulrucksack und Gürteltasche, ich mit Cityrucksack und der analogen Karte an der Seite. Ich habe natürlich wie immer einen knallroten Kopf von Sonne und Wind . Die vorderen beiden Radler der Gruppe sind eher gehässig und sagen laut: "Ihr könnt eh´ gleich nicht mehr. Ihr Touristen habt alle keine Ahnung". Darauf sage ich: "Falls es anstrengend wird, können wir uns nachher am Hotelpool erholen, wir haben uns heute morgen schon Liegen mit Handtüchern reserviert" . Die Stimmung unterwegs ist aber sonst eher entspannt; die meisten grüßen freundlich. Wir fahren auf ein Rennradlerpärchen auf und fahren ein Stück zusammen, er erzählt lustige Mallorca-Rennradlergeschichten und erkundigt sich, wo wir denn hinfahren möchten. Er fährt zum Strand, irgendwo zu einer verlassenen Bucht. Wir: In die Berge. Also in die zwei (kleinen) Berge, die es hier gibt. Hoch nach Randa und dann auf den Klosterberg (549m) nach Santurai de Cura. Er schüttelt freundlich den Kopf. "Sehr sportliches Ziel", sagt er. "Es geht ganz schön hoch. Und es ist steil. Das ist wohl etwas übermotiviert. Und ihr müsstet auch gleich am Kreisverkehr links abbiegen". OK- das mit dem Linksabbiegen ist erstmal kein Problem ; alles andere lassen wir auf uns zukommen. "Wir lassen den Berg erstmal auf uns zukommen" antworte ich. Das Pärchen fährt weiter gradeaus- wir wünschen einen schönen Tag und er uns viel Glück.





Wir erreichen Llucmajor und fahren weiter aufwärts nach Randa. Da wir im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes am Meeresspiegel gestartet sind und die Straße wellig verlief, dürften es etwa 600-650hm sein. Der Großteil davon liegt nun geballt vor uns.





Wir fahren erst mal bis zum Aussichtspunkt, genießen und fotografieren - es ist ja schließlich Urlaub. Dann geht es die letzten 5km über Serpentinen zum Gipfel. Die Füße finden irgendwie einen runden Tritt und wir gelangen ganz gut nach oben. Da ist es, das Kloster Santuari de Cura aus dem 14. Jahrhundert. Sehr schön.



 


 

Im Innenhof parken bereits unzählige Rennräder, und wir stellen unsere Flitzer dazu. Anerkennende Blicke und Daumen hoch von einigen Rennradlern und auch von den Autoausflüglern, die wir schon unten am Aussichtspunkt getroffen haben. Ein Wandergrüppchen fragt, ob wir mit dem Rad hier sind, als wir die Räder in den Innenhof schieben. Ich bin froh, dass wir es geschafft haben; auch wenn die faktischen Zahlen für den trainierten Sportler eher undramatisch sind. Aber: Es ist soooo schön!





Wir genehmigen uns eine Mittagspause, genießen die Aussicht, essen und sitzen in der Sonne, fotografieren andere Leute und hören uns deren Urlaubsgeschichten an. Es ist ganz schön heiß geworden.





Nach einer Stunde geht´s zurück bergab und wir sind gefühlt nach dreißig Sekunden wieder im Tal . Die ganzen Höhenmeter in dieser schönen Landschaft auf Asphalt zu vernichten, ist schon eine mentale Herausforderung. Die Bremsen sind die technische. Aber wir kommen heil unten an und überlegen, was wir mit dem angebrochenen Tag anfangen können.





Wir entscheiden, noch ein bisschen weiter zu fahren. Der Getränkevorrat lässt sich trotz Siesta in der Filiale einer deutschen Drogeriemarktkette auffüllen. Der Junior verputzt eine Tafel Schokolade und ich schaue auf die alte Karte - die historischen Ruinen werden ja wohl noch da sein, wo sie auch im Jahr 2000 schon waren. Weiter geht´s  also über eine kleine Straße durch die schöne mediterrane Landschaft: Steinmauern, Fincas, Höfe, roter Boden, Olivenbäume, Schafe. Der Junior ist begeistert und fotografiert (ich auch).





Wir erreichen Capocorb Vell, klettern ein bisschen auf den Steinen der historischen Ausgrabungsstätte herum.......





.....  und fahren weiter zu Cala Pi und anschließend zum Cap Blanco





MTB- Déjà-vu:  Beim (fernen) Anblick der Steilküste kriege ich sofort Höhen-und Absturzangst .......





........also schnell weiter und zurück auf die Küstenstraße, die uns wieder auf sehr welligem Profil  und zum Ende hin mit etwas zähem Verlauf nach Badia Grande und zurück zu unserem Startpunkt führt.









Zurück am Ausgangspunkt unserer spontanen Tour geben wir die Räder ab, kaufen eine Luftmatraze für den Junior und einen Flamingo für mich und genießen den späten Nachmittag bis zum Sonnenuntergang am, im und auf dem Meer.









Der Junior trackt 72km mit 1136hm (?). Es war ein toller Tag und ich glaube nicht, dass es mit einem anderen Rad oder anderen Klamotten ganz anders gewesen wäre- nur der Rucksack hat genervt. Nächstes Mal packen wir aber mal ein Funktionsshirt und ne Radlerhose ein; so viel wiegen die ja nicht.

Abends genießen wir das Buffet sowie danach einige Getränke an der Bar bzw. im Innenhof des Hotels, bevor wir kurz vor 22.00 noch mal ans Dessertbuffet gehen, um Late-Night-Kuchen zu essen. Wenn mir jemand 48 Stunden vorher gesagt hätte, ich führe mit dem Rad auf Mallorca herum, den hätte ich für total verrückt erklärt.
Schön war´s! Habe ich das schon geschrieben?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Oktober 2018)

Sehr erfrischend 

Dein Sohn kann sich glücklich schätzen so ne tolle Mama zu haben


----------



## Aninaj (24. Oktober 2018)

super schöner Bericht und eine sehr gelungene Auszeit! Und Respekt für die Urlaubstour. Machen sicher auch die wenigsten


----------



## Martina H. (24. Oktober 2018)

cool  - würde auch gern mit meinem Sohn mal wieder losziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (26. Oktober 2018)

Danke euch !

@Martina H. gute Idee !!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Oktober 2018)

Wow, von mir ist ein Bild in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages, das war ja noch nie der Fall! 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2326541?in=potdPool


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2018)

Schon gesternt 

Hattet ihr einen festen Stützpunkt oder habt ihr eine Mehrtagestour gemacht?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Oktober 2018)

Wir waren stationär im Val di Dentro, eine Mehrtagestour hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gemacht. Stationär ist halt doch etwas entspannter und man kann mehr "rumprobieren". Ich finde, so lernt man eine Gegend halt noch besser kennen, weil man mehr rumprobieren kann. Und wenn man mal einen Tag nicht so gut drauf ist, ist´s auch wurscht, dann fährt man halt eine kleinere Tour.

Danke für´s Sterndl!


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2018)

Verrätst du mir wo das Bild gemacht worden ist


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Oktober 2018)

Na klar, das kennst Du auch! Das ist auf dem Weg zur Bocchetta di Pedenolo, wenn man von den Seen bzw. Torri di Fraele rauffährt bzw. schiebt. Auf einem Alpencross kommt man halt meist vom Umbrail hoch. Als Tagestour ist das so eine ziemlich coole Runde, auch wenn die "Auffahrt" ne ziemliche Schinderei ist. Aber das Highlight war, dass wir wirklich die allereinzigsten auf dem Berg waren! Kein Wanderer, keine Radlfahrer, nix.  Wir waren an einem Donnerstag dort, da sind die ganzen Alpencrosser schon jwd. Und die Schnelleln haben einem schon lang überholt und sind schon wieder drunten, bis wir oben sind. Hat alles seinen Vorteil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (30. Oktober 2018)

Kenn ich leider noch nicht  wollten wir mal. Wir sind nur mal bis zum Abzweig zum Valle Forcola gefahren und dann nach Bormio runter.
Ihr seid dann über Bocchetta di Forcola und dann Pedenolo runter. Da oben das fehlt mir noch 
Einfach ne klasse Gegend


----------



## lucie (31. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Martina H. (31. Oktober 2018)

Jekyll and Hyde


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Kenn ich leider noch nicht  wollten wir mal. Wir sind nur mal bis zum Abzweig zum Valle Forcola gefahren und dann nach Bormio runter.
> Ihr seid dann über Bocchetta di Forcola und dann Pedenolo runter. Da oben das fehlt mir noch
> Einfach ne klasse Gegend



Wahre Worte... Ich glaube, wir fahren da nächstes Jahr nochmal hin. Es gibt immer noch was zu entdecken. Und andere Sachen sind so toll, dass man sie auch 2 oder 3x fahren kann. Aber die Auffahrt zum Pedenolo brauch ich nicht nochmal.


----------



## Lenka K. (31. Oktober 2018)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Auffahrt zum Pedenolo brauch ich nicht nochmal


Es gab Zeiten (2007), da fuhr im Sommer mehrmals täglich von Bormio zum Stilfserjoch der Linienbus, der auch Bikes mitnahm. Den Service hab' ich gerne in Anspruch genommen .


----------



## lucie (31. Oktober 2018)

Im Flachland den Feiertag und das geniale Herbstwetter genutzt, die Farben und das Licht sind einfach irre:


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2018)

Bist du jetzt vom 1. Bildl zum 2. gesprungen


----------



## lucie (1. November 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt vom 1. Bildl zum 2. gesprungen



So ungefähr.


----------



## Martina H. (1. November 2018)

Landung verkackt


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2018)

Nachdem es auf der 1. Hütte kurz getröpfelt hat, hatte das Wetter dann doch noch erbarmen mit uns, und die Wolken verzogen sich. Übrig blieb ein sonniger Herbstnachmittag, sogar mit Regenbogen (den ich leider fotographisch nicht eingefangen habe):





alte Sturmreste auf den Wegen




Tolle Farben 




Talblick mit Burg (wenn da nicht immer diese Bäume im Weg stehen würden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2018)

Das war echt ein wahnsinniges Licht heut Nachmittag, nachdem die Wolken weg waren 













20 Minuten später daheim war die Sonne weg  optimal erwischt


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. November 2018)

Na toll, bei euch war die Sonne also. 

Schöööne Bilder


----------



## Lenka K. (1. November 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Na toll, bei euch war die Sonne also.


Bei uns gab's zwar keine Sonne, dafür 18 Grad und kurz/kurz!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. November 2018)

Hier war's zumindest trocken. Dafür hatten mir aber Holzfällarbeiten einen dicken Strich durch 1/3 der geplanten Strecke gezogen.


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Bei uns gab's zwar keine Sonne, dafür 18 Grad und kurz/kurz!



Bei uns Sonne s.o. 11-14 Grad und lang/lang


----------



## Schwimmer (1. November 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bei uns Sonne s.o. 11-14 Grad und lang/lang



... ach, der war mit Dir Biken ...


----------



## Aninaj (2. November 2018)

Es ist zwar mittlerweile schon ganz schön kalt geworden und die Schuhheizung ist auch schon teilweise im Einsatz, aber das Licht und die bunten Wälder sind schon toll...


----------



## Mausoline (3. November 2018)

Oh ja, das war ganz schön frisch heute, aber auch superschön in der Pfalz rumzutrailen 





Blick aufs Hambacher Schloss





Auch mal wieder ganz oben und unten gabs Leckeres von den Kirwebuam 





Durch die Vergangenheit gefahrn


----------



## Aninaj (3. November 2018)

Also in der Sonne war es angenehm warm, in den schattigen Tälern dafür ganz schön kalt. Aber so kommt man wenigstens flott den Berg hoch, da wartete nämlich die Sonne 



 
Pfalzblick mit Rad 



 
Pfalzblick vom Felsen 




Und das schaut natürlich nicht so steil aus, wie es in Wirklichkeit war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (4. November 2018)

Neid. Will auch wieder in den Pfälzer Wald! Kann der nicht mal zu mir kommen, wäre ja der gleiche Weg.

Egal, dann muss Conchita BFe W. das Hüpfen eben im Flachland lernen:


----------



## Martina H. (4. November 2018)

... kann man springen..



 

... muss man aber nicht


----------



## sommerfrische (4. November 2018)

Okay, ich sehe schon, bei euch war die Sonne   Aber ich locke sie jetzt mal zu mir


----------



## lucie (4. November 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Okay, ich sehe schon, bei euch war die Sonne   Aber ich locke sie jetzt mal zu mir



Du hast dafür die Berge vor der Nase! Ich finde die Verteilung ziemlich gerecht.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. November 2018)

Sonne, was ist das. 

Dafuer gabs malerischen Nebel, so.



 

Ich mag die Moselhoehen  Ist eher gemuetliches Hoppeln ueber Feldwege, aber man hat einen schoenen Blick.



 

Ne ganz Huebsche. War auch sehr neugierig.



 

Burg Eltz.
War zum Glueck nicht zuviel los, hab mir aber schon ne Kuhglcke gewuenscht.
Vom Trail runter ins Tal gibts leider keine Bilder, sehr flowig, mit einigen Wartepassagen und insgesamt sehr entspannten Begegnungen mit Wanderern. Hab mir aber heute spaßeshalber eine Swissbell bestellt, die kommt hier sicher gut an. 



 

Zurueck gings dann so lange die Mosel runter, wie ich Bock hatte, danach mit dem Zug bis in den Heimathafen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. November 2018)

Um meine Swissbell bin ich gestern auch beneidet worden.  Gegen unseren Nebel war es bei Dir ja glasklar!  Dafür ist bei uns heute wieder schönster ungetrübter Sonnenschein und man kann kurzärmlig draußen sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2018)

Heute eine ganz andere Richtung und vor allem rauf in die Sonne  

zuerst ganz hoch auf den Turm 




ein Berg gespickt mit schönsten Schwarzwälder Trailabfahrten


----------



## Mausoline (9. November 2018)

Flachetappe





mal wieder Sonnenstrahlen eingefangen


----------



## Pfefferminza (10. November 2018)

Richtig nebelig und kalt war es heute:




Und auch wenn man das nicht sieht: das ist steil!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. November 2018)

Bei uns war es heute so warm, dass man kurz-kurz fahren konnte und am Berg vor der Hütte mit genialem Blick draußen sitzen. Für ein Foto war ich mal wieder zu faul


----------



## Pfefferminza (11. November 2018)

Heute war es zuerst auch wieder sehr neblig und grau, aber dann hat es aufgerissen und die Tour war großartig!

























Auf einmal hat sich eine richtige Alm aufgetan:









Irgendwie habe ich nur die Forststraßenabschnitte fotografiert, aber es hatte dazwischen auch ganz anderes Gebiet, keine Ahnung


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. November 2018)

Heute mal eine Runde aus einem MTB Buch ausprobiert 
Wir sind bei Nieselregen am nördlichen Ende des Ammersees gestartet und haben uns auf in die Sonne gemacht 


 
Dier Tour hat stark angefangen, auf schmalen Trails direkt am See entlang, Spaziergänger hielten sich auch in Grenzen 


 

Hier sieht man auch die Einfahrt zum Trail


 
Als wir den See verließen ging es steil hoch zum Kloster Andechs. Hier wollten wir eigentlich gemütlich was Essen und ein gutes Bier trinken  Aber ich war total entäuscht, eine einzige Massenabfertigung und Horden von Menschen 




Danach gibts keine Bilder mehr ,weil es nur noch Waldautobahn und Radweg gab


----------



## Lenka K. (11. November 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Waldautobahn und Radweg


Ja, so ist's bei uns im Süden oft, leider.

Die Trails in den Bergen sind oft teuer durchs stundenlange Schotterschrubben und/oder Schieben erkauft, Trailrunden im Flachland die Ausnahme. Dafür lacht hier im Herbst oft die Sonne, wenn frau im trailigen Altmühltal im Nebel stochern würde .


----------



## Mausoline (11. November 2018)

Schöne Fotos Mädels


----------



## sommerfrische (11. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ja, so ist's bei uns im Süden oft, leider.
> 
> Die Trails in den Bergen sind oft teuer durchs stundenlange Schotterschrubben und/oder Schieben erkauft, Trailrunden im Flachland die Ausnahme. Dafür lacht hier im Herbst oft die Sonne, wenn frau im trailigen Altmühltal im Nebel stochern würde .



Naja, so wirklich greislig finde ich Radeln in unseren Bergen nicht 

Erster Trail gestern .....



 
Dazwischen ein kleiner Uphilltrail und bisschen Schotter weg kubeln...


 



 
Schade nur, dass die Tage schon so kurz sind.


----------



## Mausoline (11. November 2018)

Eine der wenigen trockenen Stellen heute in der Pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (11. November 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Eine der wenigen trockenen Stellen heute in der Pfalz



Na sooo naß war es auch nicht. Ich sah ziemlich sauber aus und auch mein Rad war eher auf der sauberen Seite. Aber wer weiß, wo du dich da rumgetrieben hast


----------



## Mausoline (11. November 2018)

Ich glaub wir waren in der dunkleren Ecke unterwegs  letzte Woche sahs da noch anders aus.


----------



## Lenka K. (11. November 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> so wirklich greislig


Gewusst wo fotografieren . Siehe hier.



sommerfrische schrieb:


> bisschen Schotter weg kurbeln


Eben . Ähm, bergauf .


----------



## Mausoline (12. November 2018)

Ich weiß  so langsam wirds langweilig, immr nur Herbst und Sonne 
aber heut wars auch noch wahnsinnig warm  





und im Sonnenstrahl hab ich meinen ersten Bernstein gefunden  Harz an einem Laubbaum  kenn ich nicht bisher


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. November 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und im Sonnenstrahl hab ich meinen ersten Bernstein gefunden  Harz an einem Laubbaum  kenn ich nicht bisher


Einerseits schlecht, weil ein Baum harzt wenn er verletzt ist z.B. durch den Borkenkäfer, die vertreibt er damit aus dem Holz. Aber es ist auch gut, weil es zeigt dass der Sommer bei euch wohl nicht so extrem trocken war. Woanders sind viele Bäume abgestorben, weil sie nicht genug Wasser zum Harzen hatten


----------



## lucie (13. November 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Einerseits schlecht, weil ein Baum harzt wenn er verletzt ist z.B. durch den Borkenkäfer, die vertreibt er damit aus dem Holz. Aber es ist auch gut, weil es zeigt dass der Sommer bei euch wohl nicht so extrem trocken war. Woanders sind viele Bäume abgestorben, weil sie nicht genug Wasser zum Harzen hatten



Genau so ist es. Und jetzt hat der miese, kleine Borkenkäfer in verschiedenen Regionen leichtes Spiel.


----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Einerseits schlecht, weil ein Baum harzt wenn er verletzt ist z.B. durch den Borkenkäfer, die vertreibt er damit aus dem Holz. Aber es ist auch gut, weil es zeigt dass der Sommer bei euch wohl nicht so extrem trocken war. Woanders sind viele Bäume abgestorben, weil sie nicht genug Wasser zum Harzen hatten



Danke für Info. Der Baum hatte mind. 3 solcher großer Bernsteine, deshalb ist er mir aufgefallen. Die anderen drumrum hatten nix und ich dachte gleich, dass er vielleicht krank ist. Und ja, wir hatten komischerweise alle paar Wochen etwas Regen, der Boden danach war aber sofort wieder trocken. Und auch unsere Quellen hier lassen rapide nach  das gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## missfranzi (14. November 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> kleine Borkenkäfer


nicht nur der - da gibt es auch noch ne ganze Latte weiterer Schädlinge (nicht nur tierische), die die verringerte Abwehrkraft der Bäume ausnutzen... Und dann sind  da auch noch die, die sonst auch da wären, dem Baum jetzt aber mehr Stress machen als normal, weil er ja 'vorgestresst' ist.
@Mausoline was war es denn für ein Baum? Kann ich so auf dem Bild nicht erkennen...


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2018)

Wildkirsche, Buche, Erle 
Kannst du das am Stamm erkennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergets (14. November 2018)

Sieht nach Kirsche aus. Ich bin grad wieder weg


----------



## missfranzi (14. November 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Kannst du das am Stamm erkennen


Kirsche, irgendwas Prunus hätte ich danach auch gedacht - 

https://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/gummifluss-13786

Stress, hatten wir ja schon...


----------



## Aninaj (15. November 2018)

November Pfalz (letztes WE)


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. November 2018)

Schwarzwald 

Ich hatte wahnsinniges Glück mit dem Wetter, das heißt die letzte Woche, bevor es abrupt schweinekalt wurde und obendrauf allerschönste Herbstsonne.















Rauf ging es unter anderem den Kybfelsen und den Rosskopf, leider war die Borderline die ganze Woche gesperrt, aber es gab auch so genug Abwechslung. Den Schauinsland habe ich zumindest gestreift.


















Begegnungen mit Wanderern waren entspannt, wobei ich jetzt nicht einschätzen kann, ob das jetzt an der Gegend lag oder die 2m-Regel auf die Mehrheit gesehen eh niemanden interessiert, den Eindruck hatte ich zumindest.
O-Ton der Wanderführerin einer sehr großen Gruppe, nachdem ich Hallo gesagt hatte und danach meinte, dass ich den Trail dann lieber vorfahre, damit sie ihre Ruhe haben: "Wir tun Ihnen schon nix."
Fand ich schön 

Trailbell war immer dabei und auf den kleinen Trails auch aktiv, kam auf jeden Fall weiter runter Richtung Freiburg gut bei Hundebesitzern an.









Leider war meine Kondition platt gesagt fürn Arsch gegen Mitte der Woche, dh die trailigen Tiefenmeter und besonders die Aussicht über das Nebelmeer musste ich mir echt hart erkämpfen, aber es hat sich mehr als nur gelohnt.
Bisschen unterschätzt hatte ich, wie schnell es dunkel wird, ich war eher spät noch hochgestrampelt/geschoben, um den Canadian nochmal zu fahren und musste nach der 6. Sektion abbrechen, wel die Kombi aus Nebel, sonnenabgewandter Seite und eben hereinbrechender Dunkelheit sehr fies wurde. 



 



 



 

Dank Komoot hab ich dann auch recht zügig wieder in die Zvilisation gefunden.

Schön wars, eindeutig Wiederholungsgefahr


----------



## Mausoline (20. November 2018)

Toll, ja der Schwarzwald kann auch schön sein  Vor allem oben bei der Inversionswetterlage.
Und auch ganz schön und schnell dunkel  und unheimlich.



linfer schrieb:


> ...Begegnungen mit Wanderern waren entspannt, wobei ich jetzt nicht einschätzen kann, ob das jetzt an der Gegend lag oder die 2m-Regel auf die Mehrheit gesehen eh niemanden interessiert, den Eindruck hatte ich zumindest.
> O-Ton der Wanderführerin einer sehr großen Gruppe, nachdem ich Hallo gesagt hatte und danach meinte, dass ich den Trail dann lieber vorfahre, damit sie ihre Ruhe haben: "Wir tun Ihnen schon nix."
> Fand ich schön ....



Das wird hauptsächlich für die Politik von den Medien aufgeschaukelt bzw. künstlich dramatisiert. Im Großen und Ganzen ist es ein nettes Miteinander. Vor allem mit Älteren kommt man oft ins Gespräch und mit Klingel bekommt man häufig Lob


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. November 2018)

Dachte ich mir schon. Macht diese Regel nicht weniger schwachsinnig, aber wenigstens ist es dann nicht so wie in Österreich.
Was mir aber der unfreiwillige Nightride gezeigt hat, dass meine Lampe sowas von nicht geeignet ist und ich definitiv eine Helmlampe brauche. 
Für Forststraßen und mildes S1 war der Chinaböller ganz ok, aber weit davon entfernt, dass ich mich wirklich wohl gefühlt hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. November 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir schon. Macht diese Regel nicht weniger schwachsinnig, aber wenigstens ist es dann nicht so wie in Österreich.
> Was mir aber der unfreiwillige Nightride gezeigt hat, dass meine Lampe sowas von nicht geeignet ist und ich definitiv eine Helmlampe brauche.
> Für Forststraßen und mildes S1 war der Chinaböller ganz ok, aber weit davon entfernt, dass ich mich wirklich wohl gefühlt hätte.



Auf dem Foto sieht es dem Lichtkegel nach zu urteilen so aus, als wäre die Lampe am Lenker montiert, kann das sein? Zumindest scheint es, als wäre die Lichtquelle irgendwo unterhalb der Kamera.
Ich persönlich nehme für Trail-Nightrides gerne zusätzlich eine Helmlampe, deren Kegel dann dahin scheint, wohin ich den Kopf drehe, was meist die Richtung ist, in die ich auch fahren will. Dahingegen leuchtet die Lenkerlampe immer nur in Fahrtrichtung, was in Kurven das Vorausschauen erheblich erschwert... Vielleicht ist das hilfreich!?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. November 2018)

Jupp, deswegen meinte ich auch, dass ich eine Helmlampe brauche, hab bisher nur Straßenausstattung.  Gerade die Tatsache, dass ich nicht um Kurven schauen konnte, hat mich echt kirre gemacht. Bisher waren Nightrides halt nie in dem Maße relevant, bzw. keine Nightrides auf Trails, aber es macht halt schon Spaß.


----------



## scylla (22. November 2018)

Weil mir grad langweilig ist, arbeite ich mal ein paar alte Fotos vom Herbst ab.

Vielleicht kann es ja der Ein oder Anderen als Anregung dienen, mal die ausgetretenen Zentralalpen-Pfade gegen noch nicht gar so vielbekannte und befahrene Pfade in den Westalpen zu tauschen. Die Sommer-Planungs-Saison beginnt ja gerade erst 

Wir sind Anfang Oktober, noch bevor die Sintflut die Südalpen überrannte, nochmal meistens flowig und manchmal weniger flowig durchs Maira, Stura und Varaita Tal getrailt. Mit Stützpunkt am Anfang des Mairatals erreicht man alle drei Regionen mit dem Auto relativ gut. Weil das Neuland für unsere Radelkumpanen war, haben wir einfach bewährte und gute Rosinen gepickt statt rumzuexperimentieren.

Zum Einrollen gab es eine Tour am Talschluss des Mairatals über den Monte Freide. Man kann bis 2800 auf einer meistens gemütlichen Piste hochradeln. Pisten gibt's in der Grenzregion zwischen Italien und Frankreich viele zu den unmöglichst abgelegenen Pässen oder Gipfeln, alle militärichen Ursprungs aus dem 1. Weltkrieg, um die Verteidigungs-Anlagen mit Kriegsgerät zu erreichen. Unschöner Grund um sowas zu bauen, aber heute erfreuen sie halt tragefaule Bergradler, also sind sie doch noch zu was gut . Ab der obligatorichen verfallenen Militäranlage am Pass muss man dann nur noch isohypsig wellig rüberqueren. Fahrbar ist auf der Querung zwar fast nur der bergab führende Teil der Wellen, aber man kommt doch ganz gut voran.



Dann geht's auch schon los mit dem Flow bis runter nach Chiappera (mit kurzer Flowunterbrechung zum Spielen in der Mitte)
















Am nächsten Tag dann eine "Schlechtwettertour" mit Abstecher ins Stura nach Sambucco. Aus dem Mairatal führt eine kleiner Straßenübergang direkt ins Sturatal, so dass man direkt oben am Pass in den Trail starten kann.
Eine viele km lange Trailquerung über den tiefhängenden Wolken



führt schließlich an den Rand eines tief eingeschnittenen Felscanyons, der einen bis runter nach Sambucco begleitet. Das Geröll, das mal den unteren Teil des Trails charakterisierte, ist wohl schon lange rausgetreten und gebremst... aber schön ist's trotzdem noch.






Vor allem ist man auf die Art zeitig aus dem Trail raus, so dass man dann von der nachmittäglichen Schlechtwetterfront nur noch beim Heimrollen gewaschen wird (das dann aber zünftig).

Nach einem Wintereinbruch über Nacht (Puderzuckerschnee bis weit unter 2000m) darauf gleich nochmal ein Ausflug ins Stura... ist einfach weniger hoch und weniger waldig wenn man schon nicht so hoch kommt. Bis knapp 2500 haben wir's dann doch noch geschafft, nachdem die Sonne nach eisigem Start rasch wärmte. Auch im Sturatal kommt man auf viele Pässe auf bequemen ehemaligen Militär-Wegen. So auch hier.
Blick auf die Kehrenabfahrt vom Scaletta-Pass (Mitte vom Bild) vom militärsteigig bequemen Aufstieg zum Stau aus betrachtet.


Abfahrt vom Colle Stau... auf den oberen Metern ist der ganze Hang mit Stacheldraht belegt und man muss teils auch auf dem Weg aufpassen weil das Zeug bedenklich weit reinhängt oder drübergezogen ist. Gott sei Dank nur am Anfang.









Im unteren Teil wird der Flow dann etwas steiler und schotterrutschiger und stellenweise etwas essdreiig.






Am Rückweg nach Pontebernardo kann man, statt einfach die Straße runter zu donnern, nochmal übers Hügelchen. Eigentlich wäre der Trail andersrum deutlich besser, aber nutzt ja nix wenn es die falsche Richtung ist. So ist es halt im oberen Teil nicht besonders spannend auf einem (mal wieder) alten Militärsteig bevor's unten dann doch nochmal gut wird (falls man steile enge Kehren mag, ansonsten kann man diesen Teil einfach auf einem Sträßchen umfahren).










Als nächstes einer meiner absoluten Lieblings-Klassiker im Mairatal: der Holytrail vom Colle Munie über den Lago Visaisa.
Das Ding kann man auf etwa hundert verschiedene Arten mit unterschiedlichem Aufstieg, zusätzlichen Pässen oder Gipfeln verbasteln. Gut ist irgendwie alles. Wir wählten diesmal eine recht kurze Version, damit am nächsten Tag alle noch fit sein sollten.
Die ersten Meter über einen steilen eingelaufenen Wiesenhang fangen noch etwas komisch an, aber dann wird es einfach nur gut bis ganz unten. Mit Geröll und S2+ sollte man allerdings schon klarkommen um es richtig genießen zu können.



















Tags drauf dann gleich das nächste Highlight in der Sammlung mit dem Passo Chiaffredo im Val Varaita an der Flanke des Monte Viso. Leider mochte der Viso sich wie so oft nicht zeigen und versteckte sich in einer Wolke. Der Pass und die Abfahrt waren aber auch ohne Viso-Blick mal wieder saugut. Eher von der stolperflowigen Sorte, S3 und höher ist oft vorhanden und S2 normal. Aber bis auf eine Engstelle von ca 2m Länge komplett fahrbar und die Landschaft ist einfach wunderschön. Wer das nicht mit dem Fahrrad tun will, der sollte es zumindest mit Wanderstöcken tun. Wenn man es als Tagesrunde vom Val Varaita aus machen möchte, bekommt man leider leicht über 2k hm und einiges an Schlepperei zusammen. Deutlich kürzer wird es, wenn man eine mehrtägige Monte Viso Umrundung draus macht und in einer Hütte auf der anderen Seite übernachtet.
















Nun kommt die einzige Tour, die ich nicht ohne weiteres zum Nachahmen empfehlen würde (außer für Masochisten). Aber einfach geil war's... Monte Chersogno BBS. Genaueres bei Bedarf lieber per PN 































Zum Abschluss gab's dann leider nochmal Sauwetter. Also halt nochmal Stura (irgendwie immer unsere Schlechtwetter-Ausweichzone) und eine kurze Tour auf den Kuhberg (Monte Vacchia). Der GTA ist eigentlich in beiden Richtungen gut, die imo bessere ist die nach Sambucco. Schönes abwechslungsreiches Stolperflowtrailchen (S0-S3 alles enthalten), das man sich aus jeder gewählten Richtung durch Tragen und Schieben erarbeiten muss. Leider (zu) nass. Zumindest den Kollegen Salamander hat das Wetter getaugt.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. November 2018)

Wen ich groß bin, will ich sowas mal fahren können.


----------



## Mausoline (22. November 2018)

Hab letztens schon die Bilder bestaunt und gegoogelt wo das Valle Maira liegt


----------



## Lenka K. (22. November 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Wen ich groß bin


Ich bin schon gross, aber so werde ich nie fahren können .

Macht aber nix, mir reicht, dass ich die Ecke im Winter mit Tourenski erkunden konnte (Valle Stura und Maira). War auch so super!

@scylla Supertouren, Superbilder und supergefahren!

Ich nehme an, Anfang Oktober wäre auch ein guter Zeitpunkt, um der Hütehundproblematik auszuweichen? Bin da als Solistin und Hundefürchterin recht panisch .


----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. November 2018)

Sind das so Patous? Die Geschichten zu denen klingen...interessant?


----------



## scylla (22. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Anfang Oktober wäre auch ein guter Zeitpunkt, um der Hütehundproblematik auszuweichen? Bin da als Solistin und Hundefürchterin recht panisch .



Die Taktik könnte aufgehen. Die Schafherden waren alle schon in den tieferen Lagen. Wir sind nur einmal am ersten Tag auf ca 1500m an einer Herde samt Patou vorbeigeradelt (der war Gott sei Dank gut trainiert und hat uns nur beobachtet aber ansonsten in Ruhe gelassen). Dank des Wintereinbruchs am zweiten Tag hatte sich das dann aber hernach auch richtig erledigt, die letzte Herde wurde im Schneegestöber gerade runtergetrieben als wir mit dem Auto vom Pass runtergefahren sind, danach gab's am Berg nur noch die Hinterlassenschaften der Schafe zu sehen.

Weiterer Vorteil an Oktober: es ist quasi menschenleer.
Die italienische Seite der Berge ist im Spätsommer/Herbst ideal. Vor allem das Mairatal ist spät im Jahr meistens noch sehr wetterstabil, weil im Westen und Norden durch hohe Berge "abgeschattet". Hochsommer ist dagegen eher keine so gute Zeit für die italienische Seite, weil da aus der Po-Ebene oft Wolken hochziehen und sich am Nachmittag dann gern zu Gewittern aufbauschen, da ist man auf der französischen Seite drüben oft besser dran.



linfer schrieb:


> Sind das so Patous? Die Geschichten zu denen klingen...interessant?



Ja, genau die.
Das sind keine Hütehunde sondern Schutzhunde, die die Schafherden auf den Bergen vor Wölfen (ja die gibt es da schon länger wieder) beschützen sollen (die Viecher könnten im Zweifelsfall Wölfe auch töten). Wenn die Hunde gut erzogen sind, dann wissen sie, dass sie Menschen in Ruhe lassen sollen und "begleiten" einen nur kläffend aber mit ausreichendem Abstand, wenn man sich der Herde zu sehr nähert. Leider sind meiner Erfahrung nach die wenigsten gut abgerichtet, und ein paar davon sind sogar richtig meschugge.
Unterschätzen sollte man die Viecher auf gar keinen Fall. Ich mag die auch nicht.


----------



## Mausoline (22. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...Macht aber nix, mir reicht, dass ich die Ecke im Winter mit Tourenski erkunden konnte (Valle Stura und Maira). War auch so super!....



Kam da mal ein Bericht über eins der Täler in Bergauf Bergab letztes oder vorletztes Jahr?


----------



## Lenka K. (22. November 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> wo das Valle Maira liegt


Grob gesagt auf der anderen Seite von Queyras


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (22. November 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bericht über eins der Täler in Bergauf Bergab


Genau. Gibt's immer noch online in der Mediathek.


----------



## Lenka K. (22. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Taktik könnte aufgehen


Das klingt gut. Vielleicht schaffe ich es endlich dorthin mim Radl, denke bei jedem Kletterbesuch in der Ecke (quasi jedes Jahr   ), dass es auch zum Biken toll wäre. Und im Sommer wäre es mir sowieso zu heiss!


----------



## scylla (23. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Grob gesagt auf der anderen Seite von Queyras



Queyras ist auch toll


----------



## Lenka K. (23. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Queyras ist auch toll


Liesse sich ja auch gut verbinden, solange die Pässe offen sind.


----------



## scylla (23. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Liesse sich ja auch gut verbinden, solange die Pässe offen sind.



Als "Roadtrip" oder als Rundkurs/Cross mit dem Fahrrad geht das definitiv. Machen wir im Sommerurlaub auch immer so, 2 Wochen am Stück am selben Fleck bleiben wir eigentlich nie. Wenn man Tagestouren mit fester Unterkunft macht muss Standort-Wechsel aber imo dann schon sein, sonst sitzt man im Endeffekt mehr im Auto als auf dem Rad. Im Maira-Tal hintenraus gibt's keinen Straßenübergang, um mit dem Auto nach Frankreich zu wechseln muss man erst rüber ins Stura-Tal und da über den Col de Larche ins Ubaye oder nördlich ins Varaita-Tal und über den Col Agnel. Ansonsten geht's aus dem Maira-Tal nur mit dem Rad hinten über die Wanderwegs-Passübergänge (auch ein paar schöne Sachen dabei...).


----------



## scylla (23. November 2018)

ein paar Eindrücke aus den französischen Grenzregionen (Queyras und Ubaye) vom Sommer


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. November 2018)

Null Kondition dank Erkältung, aber wenigstens eine kurze Flusstour war drin.


----------



## scylla (23. November 2018)

was ist das für eine burg (schloss?)?


----------



## Lenka K. (23. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn man Tagestouren mit fester Unterkunft macht muss Standort-Wechsel aber imo dann schon sein


Na klar, von Terme di Valdieri nach La-Roche-de-Rame braucht's im Sommer mit dem Auto fast den ganzen Tag .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> was ist das für eine burg (schloss?)?


Die Marksburg


----------



## sommerfrische (23. November 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 798227
> 
> kurze Flusstour


Hübsch!


----------



## Martina H. (25. November 2018)

Heute mal wieder mit Mausel unterwegs:



 



 

... immer wieder geil


----------



## Perlenkette (9. Dezember 2018)

Der Weihnachtsbaum am Rockefeller Center wird überbewertet.
Waldweihnachtsbäume sind ja ganz nett.
Den schönsten Weihnachtsbaum hat eindeutig unser Dorf :


----------



## Fasani (10. Dezember 2018)

Flach, aber schön: der Niederrhein

  die Jungs könnten ein bisschen besser hupfen als ich

Nachdem am Wochenende so gar nix biketechnisch ging, da quasi die Welt untergegangen ist, musste ich mich grad nochmal an dem Super-Sommer erfreuen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. Dezember 2018)

Samstag gerade so noch perfekte Konditionen erwischt, dh trocken, gefrorener Boden und angenehme Kälte.
Das Enderttal runter ist witzig, weil sehr stark schwankend zwischen S0/flowig und STIIIIIRB. Im Sommer bin ich dann denke ich ein bisschen mutiger, weil es nicht ganz so tragisch sein wird, wenn ich in den Fluss/Bach falle.



 

 

 


Irgendwie hatte wer vergessen, bei der Umleitung ab Cochem dazuzuschreiben, dass selbige von einer Fähre abhängig ist, die um die Jahreszeit nicht fährt. 
Hat aber nicht viel ausgemacht, weil ich dadurch herausgefunden habe, dass die andere Moselseite eine tolle Alternative zum eher langweiligen Moselradweg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. Dezember 2018)

Gestern wars mir zu frostig





und die Sonne hab ich auch nicht erreicht





bin ich halt zum Weihnachtskaffee


----------



## Mausoline (27. Dezember 2018)

Heut war die Sonne noch weiter weg  
gesehn hat man eigentlich nix ausser


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Dezember 2018)

Wenigstens warst du biken 
Da beneide ich dich schon drum


----------



## Aninaj (27. Dezember 2018)

Wir mussten nur hoch genug, dann gab es so etwas wie blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein  Der Weg dahin war aber schon sehr trüb und saukalt! Aber irgendwie sind diese weißen Bäume und Sträucher ja auch schön


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (27. Dezember 2018)

Wir waren heute auch eine Runde unterwegs 
Ich wollte irgendwie mal weg von diesem tristen grau und kalt


----------



## Mausoline (27. Dezember 2018)

Das ist ja nicht grad um die Ecke 




greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wenigstens warst du biken
> Da beneide ich dich schon drum



Psssst  heut warn wir nur querfeldeinlaufen, das war mir zu ekelhaft. Also nur halber Neid


----------



## Mausoline (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich habs nochmal versucht heut und hab mich warm eingepackt





auf der Suche nach der Sonne 
Gefunden hab ich Engelshaar



 



aber leider keine Aussicht bei der Aussicht


----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. Dezember 2018)

Dafür ist das letzte Bild so schön atmosphärisch. 

Bei mir versprach die Wettervorhersage das Blaue vom Himmel, ich war dann mal auf der Suche:



 






Schon besser



 



Theoretisch ist da unten eine 110.000 Einwohner Stadt 





Ich liebe diesen Abschnitt unseres wohl flowigsten Trals (zumindest auf dieser Flusseite).





Ich dachte ja mal, die Linienwahl ist hier nicht so entscheidend (bin irgendwie immer links gefahren), aber dann stand ich plötzlich vor einem Drop. Dann doch lieber 5cm weiter links am Ende. Steil gerne, springen/droppen noch nicht.





Rückspiegel

Fazit, besonders nach dem Fußmarsch einen Steilhang runter (sehr cooler Trail, ahem): Muss mehr biken, da geht noch deutlich mehr.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Dezember 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> keine Aussicht bei der Aussicht


Auch ohne Sonne schöne Bilder!


----------



## Mausoline (7. Januar 2019)

Wegen scheußlichem Nasswetter in den Niederungen nach oben in den Schnee gefahren und nen leider auch nassen Schneewalk gemacht.
An den Moorseen vorbei zu schaun lohnt sich bei (fast) jedem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (10. Januar 2019)

Schöne Grüße aus dem Winterwonderland. Jeden Morgen erstmal aus der Hütte rausbuddeln.....
Es ist alles sehr...weiss


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Januar 2019)

Ganz schön weiß! Wo ist das denn?

Bei uns ist's immerhin auch weiß - anders als im 30km entfernten Nürnberg, wo es Gerüchte von der Sichtung vereinzelter Schneeflocken gibt, deren Existenz aber nie bewiesen wurde


----------



## Fasani (10. Januar 2019)

Zillertal. Und mir als absoluter Skianfänger mit erstem Mal Winterurlaub deutlich zuviel 
Aber ich schlag mich tapfer. Mir sind zwei gescheite Reifen deutlich lieber als diese rutschigen Bretter. Abfahrt ist definitiv nicht mein Sport.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Januar 2019)

Fasani schrieb:


> Zillertal. Und mir als absoluter Skianfänger mit erstem Mal Winterurlaub deutlich zuviel
> Aber ich schlag mich tapfer. Mir sind zwei gescheite Reifen deutlich lieber als diese rutschigen Bretter. Abfahrt ist definitiv nicht mein Sport.


Hihi, das kenn ich. Ich bin damals als Anfängerin auch zweimal mit extremem Wetter konfrontiert gewesen (am zweiten Skitag mit Sturm, beim dritten Skiwochenende auch mit so krassen Neusschneemassen) - aber ich aknn dir sagen, es lohnt sich: Wenn man dann Skifahren kann, kann man's auch bei Schönwetter auf der Piste... Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## Fasani (10. Januar 2019)

Danke!
Morgen soll es mal ein bisschen trocken bleiben. Vielleicht krieg ich dann ja Spass dran. Ich bleib am Ball 
Das wäre die erste Fahrt ohne Schnee von oben....


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Januar 2019)

Besser im Neuschnee auf der Piste weich stürzen, als sich an der Eis(Kunstschnee)bahn jedes mal blaue Flecken holen!


----------



## Brezensalzer (10. Januar 2019)

@WarriorPrincess: Schaut nach einer ziemlich leistungsfähigen Beleuchtung aus! Was ist das für eine Lampe?


----------



## Martina H. (10. Januar 2019)

... vermutlich Lupine Piko ...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Januar 2019)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> @WarriorPrincess: Schaut nach einer ziemlich leistungsfähigen Beleuchtung aus! Was ist das für eine Lampe?


Lupine Neo am Helm, in Kombination mit ner MagicShine MJ880 am Lenker - beide auf höchste Stufe gestellt für das erste Foto.
Auf dem zweiten werd ich mit ner MagicShine ausgeleuchtet, ich habe meine aber ausgemacht und die Neo am Helm auf niedrigste Stufe - damit ich nicht nur als Irrlicht zu sehen bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. Januar 2019)

...uups, falsch getippt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Januar 2019)

Wir haben hier in Bayern mittlerweile echt viel Schnee  aber leider zuviel davon 

Dank Schneebruchgefahr sind wir heute fast nur auf Straße und Radweg unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Aninaj (12. Januar 2019)

Was habt ihr nur alle mit dem weissen Zeugs auf euren Bildern?


----------



## Mausoline (13. Januar 2019)

Na ja man hat  oder man hat nicht 
wir hatten unten geweißelt und oben  das mußte natürlich genutzt werden 

Skiopening in der Heimat 





da runter war leider zu wenig




aber am Pistenrand wars noch super fluffig


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Was habt ihr nur alle mit dem weissen Zeugs auf euren Bildern?


Frau braucht halt das richtige Sportgerät .

Oder hat auch mit vermeintlich falschem richtig Spass!


----------



## Mausoline (13. Januar 2019)

Und gestern das Sportgerät gewechselt  passend zu den Bedingungen

Schneeschuhtour in bekanntem Gebiet abseits der Touriwege 





auf Bike geeigneten Wegen nach BaWü-Regeln 





und auf schmalen Pfaden





Nach der Einkehr und einbrechender Dunkelheit haben wir uns für den Touri-Rückweg entschieden und auch hier haben wir wieder unbezahlbare Stimmungsbilder erlebt. Die Insel war noch da 





leider gabs hier noch mehr Schneebruch als letzte Woche






und bis morgen wird von diesem Schnee nicht mehr viel übrig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (13. Januar 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wegen scheußlichem Nasswetter in den Niederungen nach oben in den Schnee gefahren und nen leider auch nassen Schneewalk gemacht.
> An den Moorseen vorbei zu schaun lohnt sich bei (fast) jedem Wetter


Wo bist Du unterwegs? Schaut ja super aus ;-)


----------



## Mausoline (13. Januar 2019)

Nordschwarzwald, Hochmoorgebiet Kaltenbronn


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2019)

Wen ein paar Impressionen aus Madeira interessieren: ich schreib gerade hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hard-tales-from-remote-places.732661/page-23#post-15689536 ein wenig dazu (kommt mit der Zeit noch mehr, je nach Lust und Laune)


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Januar 2019)

Toller Ausblick! Madeira hatte ich mal vorgeschlagen, der Herr damals wollte allerdings nicht. Allerdings, die seitliche Absturzkante, brrr! Da wäre ich keinen Meter gefahren, weil Kopfsperre. Von daher:


----------



## Mausoline (15. Januar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Wen ein paar Impressionen aus Madeira interessieren: ich schreib gerade hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hard-tales-from-remote-places.732661/page-23#post-15689536 ein wenig dazu (kommt mit der Zeit noch mehr, je nach Lust und Laune)




Tolle Fotos


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> was ist das für eine burg (schloss?)?


Erinnerungen verloren?


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Erinnerungen verloren?



 Ich bin doch bei unserer letzten Tour auf den Kopf gefallen


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich bin doch bei unserer letzten Tour auf den Kopf gefallen


Das erklärt alles.
Vom Boden aus hättest du beim Hochschauen die Marksburg sehen müssen. sie liegt auf der anderen Talseite.


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Januar 2019)

Könnt ihr mal bitte was von dem weissen Zeugs eintüten und hier hoch schicken? Ausser Regen, Regen, Regen, Sturm, Regen - und erwähnte ich Sturm und Regen schon? - NIX, einfach nix, - AUSSER: Arschkalt!


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Januar 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Regen, Regen, Regen, Sturm, Regen


Optimales Segelwetter? 
Duck und weg!

Aber ich fühle mit dir: ich hab' als passionierte Skifahrerin vier Winter in Grossbritannien und Holland verbracht. VOR Easyjet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (17. Januar 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte was von dem weissen Zeugs eintüten und hier hoch schicken? Ausser Regen, Regen, Regen, Sturm, Regen - und erwähnte ich Sturm und Regen schon? - NIX, einfach nix, - AUSSER: Arschkalt!




Wir sind schon die ganze Zeit am Tüten hin und hertragen, damit das bißchen auch bleibt 
Von hier kann ich leider nix abgeben


----------



## lucie (18. Januar 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte was von dem weissen Zeugs eintüten und hier hoch schicken?



Da musst Du wohl eher deinen Dealer fragen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. Januar 2019)

Hat prompt geklappt, sind zwar nur 3cm oder so ABER es liegt Schnee - fing gestern abend 1 Stunde nach meinem Post an - ungelogen Schneegestöber


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. Januar 2019)

Schneeeeeeee 
Hatte ich nicht wirklich am Abfahrtsort mit gerechnet, aber danke und gerne.
Teils sogar abseits von Viechzeug völlig unberührt. 















Hatte allerdings einen entscheidenden Nachteil: Ich bin ohne Ortskenntnisse und nur nach Komoot gefahren, an dem einzigen reinen MTB-Trail musste ich entsprechend passen, weil 0 sichtbar. Zum Glück ging parallel ein Wanderpfad runter. 



 Wegen der Tourabweichung musste ich prompt einen mit Dornen völlig zugewachsenen Pfad runter. All hail tubeless


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Schneeeeeeee
> Hatte ich nicht wirklich am Abfahrtsort mit gerechnet, aber danke und gerne.
> Teils sogar abseits von Viechzeug völlig unberührt.
> 
> ...


Sieht nach der Lahn aus?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. Januar 2019)

Dausenau über Nassau und dann auf der anderen Seite zurück. Wobei ich mir ein paar Höhenmeter auf der Nassauer Seite gespart hatte, bin noch nicht ganz fit.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Januar 2019)

Wollte heute unbedingt die Sonne genießen 


 

 

Nachteil an der Sache war, es hatte 5 Grad Minus 
Leider hatte ich auch die Schneelage unterschätzt, sodass ich dann mal ne halbe Stunde in unberührtem, knietiefem Schnee geschoben habe


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Januar 2019)

Wie cool!!!  (Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes )
Ich darf heut drin bleiben  - leicht verschnupft und Korrekturzeuch auf'm Schreibtisch (OK - schlimmer wär's, ich würd meine Arbeit nicht schaffen, wenn ich gesund wär und das Wetter nutze...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Januar 2019)

@greenhorn-biker : WOW, bei Euch hat es ja noch viel Schnee! Bei uns hat die trockene Luft die Wiesen schon fast alle wieder grün gemacht! Nur auf den Feld-und Waldwegen liegt natürlich noch der Schnee (oder Eis).  Und auf der Straße muss man auf die Eisplatten aufpassen, sich beim Abtauen der Schneehäufen gebildet haben. Dafür hatte es bei uns auch nur -3 Grad  Für lange Ausflüge ist mir das echt zu kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (19. Januar 2019)

Langlaufimpression


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2019)

Am Bellachini Brunnen in der schönen Pfalz gibt es mal wieder lustige Winterphänomene zu bestaunen. Aktuell: eine 2cm dicke transparente Blankeiskruste und lustige Eisblumen im Umkreis von 20m um die Fontäne. Bin mal gespannt wie hoch der Eisturm dieses Jahr wird, wenn es weiter frostet


----------



## Fasani (20. Januar 2019)

Ohne Schnee - aber mit Elfensichtung:


----------



## bikebecker (20. Januar 2019)

Hallo
Puderzucker im Taunus



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Aninaj (20. Januar 2019)

Hab auch mal nach dem weissen Zeugs gesucht...


----------



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2019)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Puderzucker im Taunus


 

... die Hose. beschde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (20. Januar 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... die Hose. beschde



Der Rest auch
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2019)

... na klar  - wissen wir doch....


----------



## lucie (20. Januar 2019)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Der Rest auch
> Gruß bikebecker



Ja ist ja schon gut, das Bike auch.


----------



## sommerfrische (20. Januar 2019)

Apropos "weißes Zeug"... hier gab's reichlich davon. Skitour-Impressionen...





 .


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Januar 2019)

Heute nur schriftliche Impressionen, da mein Handy auf der Arbeit liegt. Da ich ja völlig abhängig davon bin in Bezug auf Tourennavigation, musste ich etwas kreativ werden, dh die komplette Route in Teilstücken ausdrucken, mich schon am Startort verfahren, an der entscheidenden Kreuzung die Karte doch richtig lesen, in einer Absperrung für eine Drückjagd landen, fluchen, einen zugewachsenen und offensichtlich aufgegebenen Forstweg ein Stück davor teils hochschieben, teils tragen, ab da an ohne Karte fahren müssen, pi mal Daumen in die richtige Richtung zielen, pi mal Daumen per ausgeschildertem Wanderweg Richtung Zielort navigieren, glorreich am Ziel ankommen.

Das Ziel war die Geierlaybrücke, die hundsgenial ist.



 

(geklaut von Google klick)

Leider wusste ich noch nicht, dass ich mich für die falsche Richtung der Wanderrunde entschieden hatte, wobei die auch sehr cool war, aber nachdem ich heil über die Brücke gekommen war (erlaubt für Fahrräder, war aber diesen Sonntag schon arg grenzwertig, Geduld ist alles) und recht schnell und unzeremoniell im Tal war, ging es einen laaangen wunderschönen Wanderpfad stracks bergauf zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.  Das nächste Mal brüte ich besser über Höhenlinien und so, das, was ich zur Brücke gefahren bin, hätte ich lieber geschoben, bzw. wäre auch andersrum fahrbar gewesen. 
Die nächste Tour dorthin aber lieber unter der Woche.

So sehr ich Komoot als Navi schätze, es hat schon echt Bock gemacht, quasi blind zu fahren. Wobei es in dem Fall auch recht einfach war, da hilfreiches Wanderwegenetzwerk, ohne das hätte ich ein paar Mal  da gestanden und wäre wohl mehr Asphalt gefahren.


----------



## Mausoline (21. Januar 2019)

Mal wieder  Impressionen von der Loipe 

















und ein bißle Blödsinn im Abendlicht  weils so schön war


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Februar 2019)

Reichlich Schnee im Westen 

Am Mittwoch früh um 6.15 war  -bis auf wenige alte Schneereste-  alles grün; um 7.00 war alles weiss und um halb neun war ich von einer lautlosen Tiefschneepulverlandschaft umgeben. Also schnell den Feierabend einläuten, raus aufs Fatbike rein ins Schnee ̶v̶̶e̶̶r̶̶g̶̶n̶̶ü̶̶g̶̶e̶̶n̶ gestöber.






Zugegeben, idyllisch war es nicht die ganze Zeit- Schneeflocken können ganz schön erbarmungslos sein, und sowohl das Bike als auch ich haben mindestens je 3 Kilo an Gewicht zugelegt . Aber der unberührte, tiefe, lockere Pulver war einfach genial zu fahren- wenn auch mit etwas erhöhtem Rollwiderstand verbunden










Am Donnerstag Morgen war leider dank praller Sonne, trockener Luft und gefestigtem Schnee wieder kein Bürowetter- endlich kommt die Genuss-Schneezeit........


Minus fünfkommafünf






Morgensonne







Energieversorgung





Nach der Kür kommt nachmittags die Pflicht






Am Rodelberg ist es aber auch nicht ganz unspaßig 

Abendsonne




Das Maskottchen hat leichte Erfrierungen






Soooooo schööööön

So, jetzt aber Schluss mit den Fotos- ich äh- muss dann jetzt noch etwas arbeiten...............


----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte auf der Samstagstour zwar Schnee, aber leider diesen Plusgradepappschnee und oben drauf die völlig falschen Reifen. Aggressor und Schnee vertragen sich mal eben null. 
Hinzu kam, dass man einfach mal gar nichts von irgendwelchen Feldwegen gesehen hat, das heißt Komoot wollte mich auf ein wunderhübsches und unberührtes Feld schicken, das mit passenden Reifen sicher auch drin gewesen wäre, ab einem gewissen Grad bin ich dann aber doch lieber auf tatsächlich existenten und bewanderten Wegen gefahren.

Für mich gings wieder zur Geierlay-Brücke, und die Komoot-Route dorthin war tatsächlich netter als meine handylos zusammengestrickte, da komplett Forstwege und kein Asphalt. Glücklicherweise war dieser wunderhübsche Wanderpfad bergab von Mörsdorf aus so gut wie schnee- und eisfrei, das heißt es hat irre Spaß gemacht, da runterzuzirkeln, nur unten hab ich wieder den Weg aufgrund von Schnee verloren, ging aber dank GPS und so weiter ganz gut.
Auf dem Weg zurück von der Brücke über Lieg nach Treis-Karden musste ich dann übelst mit Tiefschnee kämpfen, hab mir sehnlichst taugliche Reifen gewünscht und bin aber doch gut durchgekommen. Allerdings muss ich mal testen, wie der Grip meiner Wanderstiefel auf den Flats ist, meine Vaude Moab waren zwar tapfer dabei, sind aber halt nur wasserabweisend und nicht gerade für Wanderungen durch Tiefschnee gedacht.



 

 

 

 

 

 



Und ja, viele Windräder, aber zumindest unter diesen Bedingungen interessant creepy.


----------



## beuze1 (3. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich bin doch bei unserer letzten Tour auf den Kopf gefallen




Hallo scylla, was für Knie-/Ellbogenschützer fährst Du den?
Die Teile, die du letztens in Madeira dabei hattest, sehen interessant aus.


----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2019)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Hallo scylla, was für Knie-/Ellbogenschützer fährst Du den?
> Die Teile, die du letztens in Madeira dabei hattest, sehen interessant aus.



Knie/Schienbein hab ich von TSG die Blend D3O (gibt es leider nicht mehr, bzw. nur noch als Auslaufmodell). Ellbogen hab ich die IXS Carve Evo+.
Ich finde beide super bequem. Die TSG sind leider nicht die haltbarsten, die Klett/Gummibänder musste ich schon ersetzen und der Stoff an den Seiten ist von Dornen etc mittlerweile auch ziemlich zerfetzt. Haben halt den Vorteil, dass man sie komplett öffnen kann und deswegen zum an/ausziehen keine Schuhe ausziehen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (24. Februar 2019)

*Eine kleine Anekdote über das "erste Mal" (man verzeihe mir diese Zweideutigkeit ) nach einer gefühlt langen Winterpause.... 
Eine Tourimpression mit viel Selbstironie, Melancolie, einigen "Hindernissen" und einer ziemlich einfachen Selbsterkenntnis....*



Heute, die Sonne strahlt, blauer Himmel, ein Hauch von Frühling macht sich breit. Mein Freund ist beruflich in der Schweiz, ich sitz zuhause.
Na primmel....
ich beschließe Biken zu geh'n. Zum Glück steht mein Spectral noch in der Garage meiner Eltern, für Notfälle. Der Rest der fahrbaren Untersätze stehn inzwischen alle in der Garage meines Freundes. Schnell die Luft an Reifen, Gabel und Dämpfer überprüfen.... Nach langer Standzeit hat da bissi was gefehlt. Na, gut das ich ein so gewissenhafter Mensch bin und schreibe mir immer alles auf, was im einzeln überall an PSI rein muss. Ok, man kann es auch einfach nur anfängliche Demenz nennen, die mich dazu nötig alles aufzuschreiben....
Nun schnell umziehen. Und das scheint sich nun doch als etwas schwieriger zu gestalten als erwartet.... Im Laufe der Zeit sind alle langen Bikehosen im Kleiderschrank meiner besseren Hälfte gelandet. Und nun   tja, improvisieren heißt es. Meine ganze Hoffnung liegt auf die irgendwann mal gekauften, aber noch nie genutzten langen Beinlinge, die irgendwo in den Katakomben meines Schrankes liegen müssten.....gefunden
Mit ner kurzen Bib - perfekt gelöst, Bikeshort drüber - fertisch  der Rest ist ja Gott sei Dank noch ausreichend vorhanden, frau neigt ja dazu stets nie was zum Anziehen zu haben 

Los, geht's....tja, leider gleich gehörig bergauf  Egal wie ich es angehe, ich muss IMMER zuerst Höhenmeter machen.... nun, 3 Monate Winterpause, nichts tun und das ausschweifende Leben einer Couchpotatoe machen sich schon nach kurzer Zeit bemerkbar! Mist! Mein Puls wird vehement nach oben getrieben und der Pudding in meinen Beinen....ach, reden wir gar nicht erst drüber. Tapfer kurbel ich den Anstieg hoch (gefühlt scheint dieser über Winter immens steiler geworden zu sein), langsam. Oben angekommen, bleib ich stehn, versuche wieder " runterzukommen", ruhig zu atmen....es raschelt im Wald....ein Rehbock und 2 Rehe... ich verharre still ( zum Glück nicht mehr laut nach Luft japsend) und beobachte die 3, welche an mir vorbei ziehen und im Dickicht verschwinden. Schön, denke ich noch, als ein weiteres Reh noch vorbei läuft. Na, dachte ich, wohl den Anschluss verpasst.... so wie ich...
Ich fahr weiter, es sind noch etliche Höhenmeter zu bewältigen, auf meiner Hausrunde, bis ich mich in meine Hometrails stürzen kann.
Die Sonne scheint und wärmt. Die Beinlinge sind gar net so schlecht. Langsam gewöhnt sich auch mein etwas träge gewordene Körper an die Belastung, ja, tatsächlich, er scheint sich dran zu erinnern   immer wieder verweile ich einen Moment und genieße die Sonne... ok, ich muss auch zwischendurch mal verschnaufen, weil doch hin und wieder ein kurzer aber knackiger Anstieg kommt und ich konditionell etwas schwächel.. .
Dann die erste Abfahrt  juchuuuu.... zumindest läuft es bergab schon mal was geschmeidiger als berghoch, wo ich versuche betont lässig hochzufahren als mich ein älteres Ehepaar auf seinen E-Bikes überholt... ach ja, das E-Bike...steht auch in der Garage des Zweitwohnsitzs. Das wäre jetzt echt ne feine Sache  und so sinniere ich noch ein wenig vor mich hin und denke drüber nach wie anstrengend doch das betont lässig sein eigentlich sein kann....
....und so fahr ich weiter und komme meinem Ziel immer näher: meine geliebten Hometrails warten auf mich  Auf diejenige, die sie letzten Herbst noch mit einer schwunghaften Eleganz, im absoluten Flow und in einem recht beachtlichen Tempo gefahren ist.... über schmale Pfade, gespickt mit Wurzeln und Steinen....
ok, das war zumindest mal so. Es kommt die Ernüchterung  und das ist dieses mal nicht meine etwa verloren gegangene Kondition oder etwa fehlendes fahrerisches Können, nein, es ist die Tatsache, das von diesen einst so schönen Trail nichts mehr übrig ist. Große schwere Harvester haben sich ihren Weg gesucht. Der Pfad ähnelt einer Waldautobahn  alles platt. Der Trail, welcher berghoch einige Anstrengung kostete und bergab gespickt mit gehörig Speed und einem breiten Grinsen voll Spaß machte, tja, den gibt's nimmer  und da fiel mir plötzlich wieder dieser etwas MTB feindliche Bericht neulich in unserer Tageszeitung ein. In dem sich Jäger, Forstleute,Waldbesitzer und Wanderer über Mtbiker recht negativ geäußert hatten.
Von Rücksichtslosigkeit und Zerstörung war da u.a. die Rede... und nach wie vor erscheint mir diese Art von Rücksichtslosigkeit und Zerstörung durch die Forstwirtschaft nicht ganz schlüssig zu sein. Schonend kann das doch auch nicht sein, wenn da tonnenschwere Maschinen mit viel Getöse ihren Weg durchs Unterholz bahnen. Aber sicherlich ist das heimische Wild an dieses Szenario gewöhnt. Und sicher auch an die Herscharen von Wochendausflüglern, Pilzesuchern, Geochacher und und und.... Mtbiker sind da natürlich total Hardcore und nur bedingt tragbar (am besten auf eigens angelegte Strecken....so hieß es damals in diesem Bericht).....  ich werde ein wenig zynisch in meinen Gedanken. ...ach, was reg ich mich da auf...ich genieße lieber diesen tollen Sonn(en)Tag!
Was die Vögel zwitschern...Schön...

Weiter geht's auf den Trails, die noch so sind, wie ich Sie in Erinnerung hatte. Ok, der eine hatte auch recht "Federn" gelassen. Der Trail, der sich einst durch ein dichtes Waldstück schlängelt, wirkt durch das Abforsten vieler Bäume im Laufe der Zeit recht unübersichtlich. Man kann nur noch erahnen, wo dieser mal entlang lief. Der Flow will sich irgendwie nicht einstellen. Zu sehr muss man sich konzentrieren, wo es langgeht... schade....ja, irgendwie war früher alles anders, schöner...ein wenig Melancolie macht sich in mir breit. Was bin ich diesen Flowtrail früher gefahren... und immer wieder außen herum den Waldweg zum Zugang des Trails zurück und wieder um die Bäume gezirkelt, immer ein wenig schneller, die eigenen Grenzen ausloten, haarscharf mit den Lenkerenden an den Bäumen vorbei, hin und wieder auch mal mit den Kurbelarmen aufgesetzt, weil man im Kurveninneren den falschen Fuß unten hatte. Also, noch mal zurück und wieder gefahren, bis es fahrerisch perfekt war....ja, so war das... früher...als hier oben im Wald noch alles heile war, diese eigene Unbedarftheit zu Höchstleistungen motivierte.... und nun?  Die Wirklichkeit hat mich ganz schnell  wieder als just in diesem Moment die Kette runterspringt  verdammt! Ich fummel das Ding wieder drauf.... anscheinend war ich in Gedanken so in der Vergangenheit , das ich wohl versuchte auf ein nicht vorhandenes 3. Kettenblatt zu schalten...es grüßt die alte 3x9 Schaltung von damals 
Eine kleine Gruppe Biker biegt vor mir in den Wald und verschwindet dort, so nehme ich dann doch den direkten Weg zum nächsten Trail und düse diesen beherzt runter, schlängel mich um die Bäume und bin gerade so schön im Flow als plötzlich wie aus dem Nichts, seitlich aus dem Wald, ein Biker aus der zuvor genannten Gruppe vor mir auf den Trail fährt und mittendrin anhält, um auf seine Mitfahrer zu warten! Sch...  zu meinem Erstaunen, wenn ich schon meine Kondition nicht über den Winter retten konnte, so zumindest zum Glück meine schnelle Reaktionsfähigkeit. Ein beherztes Ausweichmanöver verhinderte schlimmeres, jedoch blieb ich bei dieser Aktion mit dem Fuß an einem Ast hängen. Ich sah mich schon durch die Gegend fliegen, doch der Ast war glücklicherweise so morsch, das er durch die Wucht krachte. Mein Bike kam kurz ins schlingern, aber ich konnte es abfangen und einen Sturz verhindern. Hinter mir hörte ich nur noch das erschrockene HUCH des anderen Mtbiker. Hui, da hatte ich noch mal Dussel gehabt  Ok, ja, ihr habt sicherlich recht, einige würden jetzt sicherlich sagen " da fährt man auch mal was langsamer, besonnener, aufmerksamer..." keine Ahnung was...aber ich war gerade so schön im Flow 
...und der andere hätte ja auch etwas aufpassen können. Naja, alles noch mal gut gegangen  aber nen gehörigen Schrecken hab ich dennoch bekommen und mein Puls war enorm in die Höhe geschnellt....
So entschied ich mich mein Glück nicht nochmals herauszufordern und fuhr auf direkten Weg zu meinem Lieblingsplatz, um mal ein Päuschen zu machen. Augen zu, die Sonne und die Wärme genießen....ja, genau..... die kleinen Reste des Astes fischte ich bei der Gelegenheit mal aus meinem Schuh 
Ich mach mich dann irgendwann wieder Richtung Heimat. Fahr den Höhenweg entlang, 2 kleine knackige Aufstiege fordern mich erneut, aber inzwischen haben sich meine Beine wieder ein wenig an diese noch etwas befremdliche Anstrengungen gewöhnt.  Hallo Form, da biste ja! Ok, sie steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen und ist sicherlich noch ausbaufähig 
In der Ferne sehe ich die Frankfurter Skyline und auch einen Heißluftballon.... am hinteren Horizont kann man den Taunus erkennen. Ja, eigentlich hab ich ne schöne Heimat, nein, ich hab ne schöne Heimat. Man kann hier toll Biken. Ich meine, wer kann schon von sich aus gleich mit dem Bike losfahren und ist mitten in der Natur, es geht bergauf und bergab, hier gibt es tolle Trails ....und das alles vor der eigenen Haustür!? Ein wenig Stolz macht sich in mir breit, ja... zu Recht.
Ich beschließe, einen kurzen Trail noch mitzunehmen. Ein kleines Schmankerl, kurz aber schön. Schön langsam aber dieses mal,  will ja mein Glück nicht nochmals heraufbeschwören 
Ich lass mich in den heimischen Hof rollen, zufrieden und glücklich steige ich vom Bike....Autsch, verdammt mein Ganglion im rechten Knie macht sich bemerkbar  na toll, das gibt's ja auch noch. Hat sich wohl auch über die Wintermonate nicht in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. Und so humpel ich, inzwischen Heißhunger auf Kuchen, zu meinen Eltern rüber, schnapp mir ein Stück von dem selbstaufgetauten gedeckten Apfelkuchen, und sitze mit unserem Hund an der Seite auf der Mauer in der Frühlingssonne....und leider Gottes kann ich diesem aufgetauten Apfelkuchen nicht wirklich was abgewinnen, aber wisst ihr was, darauf kommt es jetzt gar nicht mehr an...
...*weil sich gerade in diesem Moment in mir eine innere Zufriedenheit breit macht, ja, die Zufriedenheit über das hier und jetzt, und das macht mich glücklich....*
....auch wenn der Kuchen ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig schmeckte, meine Kondition meinem Couchpotatoe-Dasein zum Opfer fiel (aber nicht meine Reaktionsfähigkeit ), ich dennoch dem Übermut stellenweise erlag (ok, ich nenne es FLOW ), ich der Vergangenheit ein wenig wehmütig hinterher trauerte (damals war alles besser ), meine Handykamera mal wieder streikte(daher nur ein etwas doofes Foto) und Beinlinge gar .net so schlecht sind... als mich eine warme nasse Hundeschnauze dann doch aus meiner philosophischen Selbsterkenntnis holte 

*In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen für 2019 viele glückliche Momente....*

Und danke, dass ihr alles gelesen habt 

Ps: ich merk jetzt schon den Muskelkater in meinen Beinen.....


----------



## Martina H. (24. Februar 2019)




----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Februar 2019)

@Silvermoon :Sehr schön geschrieben  
Habe heute auch eine kleine Runde gedreht, war allerdings recht kalt. Zum Glück kam im letzten Viertel die Sonne raus , sodass ich nicht frieren musste 
Bei uns liegt leider immer noch teilweise Schnee und auch Eisplatten im Wald  deswegen waldautobahn und Radweg


----------



## Fasani (10. März 2019)

Matsch--Alaaaaarm
Aber kein Mensch unterwegs, wunderbar!
Und die Sonne ließ sich auch kurz blicken


----------



## Pfefferminza (11. März 2019)

Da hatte ich es ja fast noch matschrei gestern


----------



## Fasani (11. März 2019)

Und mit dem gleichen Sattel unterwegs....!


----------



## Mausoline (11. März 2019)

Hat es bei euch nicht gestürmt


----------



## Fasani (11. März 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hat es bei euch nicht gestürmt


Morgens war's noch windstill, das ging noch.


----------



## Pfefferminza (11. März 2019)

Fasani schrieb:


> Und mit dem gleichen Sattel unterwegs....!



Haha,  . Ja, bei uns ist es auch erst später richtig stürmisch geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (21. März 2019)

Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Der Tag kann nur gut werden!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. März 2019)

Sonne genießen  mit dem ersten Sonnenbrand auf der Nase 
Grundlageneinheit um den Chiemsee


----------



## Schwimmer (28. März 2019)

Hier bitte applaudieren:

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2368535?in=potdPool


----------



## lucie (29. März 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Hier bitte applaudieren:
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2368535?in=potdPool



Ich dachte, dass wäre schon längst durch...  

@Schwimmer Was soll das? Dieses FdT-Format ist doch eh nur noch Humbug! Oder hat die Redaktion bzw. die Jury etwas an ihren Auswahlmodalitäten geändert?

Solange 8 Bikefotos (ohne Steuermann/-frau) zur Auswahl angeboten werden (und das kam in den letzten Monaten oft genug vor) oder gar nur 1Foto, 1!!! zur Auswahl steht, ist das eh nur noch Nonsens.

Entweder gefällt es den Leuten oder eben nicht, hier muss doch wohl niemand um Sternchen betteln - wozu auch. 

Auch im LO-Unterforum werden oft direkt geniale Bilder ins die Threads geladen (also ohne sie hier in den Bereich "Meine Fotos" auf den Server hochzuladen), die bei diesem Pseudowettbewerb ja absolut keine Beachtung finden, außer natürlich im Thread selbst. Und wie es aussieht, reicht das den meisten hier auch, wenn unter dem Post dann einmal ein paar Daumen zum Himmel gerichtet werden oder das Bild direkt auch einmal mit einem netten Kommentar gekröhnt wird.

Aber nichtsdestotrotz: ich applaudiere still. (@scylla: immer wieder sehr schöne Trails und sicher auch mit richtig viel Fahr- bzw. Stolperspass).


----------



## scylla (29. März 2019)

und genau wegen der Mecker-Mentalität ist es mittlerweile zur Farce verkommen. Leider. Früher fand ich's immer schön die Bilder im Pool oder in den Galerie-Threads anzuschauen. Manchmal kann man sich inspirieren lassen eine neue Gegend zu erkunden, manchmal bekommt man Bock auf Biken, oder einfach nur was schönes zu sehen.
Aber wenn irgendjemand immer irgendwas auszusetzen hat oder eine Verschwörungstheorie dazu parat hat, sei es am Bild, am Fahrstil, an der Gegend, am Trail, am Panorama, an den Leuten, an der Auswahl, oder einfach nur daran, dass was hochgeladen wurde... da kann ich es verstehen, wenn sich immer mehr Leute, die früher Content beigetragen haben, zurück ziehen, und auch die FdT Pool-Jury keine Lust mehr hat. Am Ende bleiben dann halt nur noch die Unzufriedenen übrig, die sich dann letztlich noch darüber aufregen können, dass der Content weg ist.

Und mecker doch bitte nicht Schwimmer an nur weil dir die FdT Sache nicht passt. Er wollte doch nur nett sein, und mit den Problemchen des FdT hat sich sicherlich noch nicht jeder auseinandergesetzt. Danke für das Kompliment, auch im Namen des Fotografen @Schwimmer 

Wo man was hochlädt oder nicht hochlädt oder wie man es einbettet sei doch bitte jedem selbst überlassen. Ich persönlich halte Attachment für eine technisch+organisatorisch schlechte Lösung, daher werde ich auch weiterhin ins Album hochladen und Attachment nur im Ausnahmefall benutzen. Wer es als Attachment machen will, bitte. Wer garnichts machen will, bitte. Wie auch immer, wenn es mir gefällt, dann freue ich mich darüber, wenn es mir nicht gefällt dann scrolle ich weiter. Am allerschlechtesten fände ich, wenn niemand mehr irgendwas machen möchte.

Wer weiter über die FdT Modalitäten diskutieren will: hier ist der passende Thread dazu. Ich find die Entwicklung wie gesagt auch nicht gut, auch wenn es wichtigeres gibt. Ändern können nur die Admins was daran. Vielleicht hat ja jemand konstruktive Vorschläge was man besser machen könnte.

Ach so, hier das fragliche Foto auch nochmal eingebettet, ist ja ne Galerie


----------



## lucie (29. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> und genau wegen der Mecker-Mentalität ist es mittlerweile zur Farce verkommen. Leider. Früher fand ich's immer schön die Bilder im Pool oder in den Galerie-Threads anzuschauen. Manchmal kann man sich inspirieren lassen eine neue Gegend zu erkunden, manchmal bekommt man Bock auf Biken, oder einfach nur was schönes zu sehen.



Das ist keine Meckermentalität, es ist eine Tatsache, dass das FdT einfach zum Nonsens verkommen ist.
Ich schaue mir die hochgeladenen Fotos auch gern an und vergebe auch gern mal Sternchen.
Befremdlich finde ich einfach nur das Pushen von Fotos in den verschiedensten Threads (nicht immer vom User selbst) und die Aufforderung zum "Applaudieren"  auch durch andere User. Hat so etwas von den Typen, die bei Fernsehshows ein Schild mit "bitte jetzt klatschen" gen Publikum hochhalten.



scylla schrieb:


> Aber wenn irgendjemand immer irgendwas auszusetzen hat oder eine Verschwörungstheorie dazu parat hat, sei es am Bild, am Fahrstil, am Panorama, an den Leuten, an der Auswahl, oder einfach nur daran, dass was hochgeladen wurde... da kann ich es verstehen, wenn sich immer mehr Leute, die früher Content beigetragen haben, zurück ziehen, und auch die FdT Pool-Jury keine Lust mehr hat. Am Ende bleiben dann halt nur noch die Unzufriedenen übrig, die sich dann letztlich noch darüber aufregen können, dass der Content weg ist.



Ok, verstanden. Sternchen = prima, Kritik = nicht erwünscht. Dann kann man doch gleich die Kommentarfunktion sperren, dann passieren auch keine verbalen Ausbrüche mehr.
Recht gebe ich Dir bezüglich der Art und Weise, wie sich manche User gegenüber anderen äußern - geht schon manchmal arg unter die Gürtellinie.
Und ja, ich finde Fotos, die duchaus einen gewissen Werbehintergrund haben nicht geeignet, um sie in den Pool zu schieben. Das finde ich den "normalen" Usern und den Ottonormalfotografen gegenüber ziemlich unfair.



scylla schrieb:


> Wo man was hochlädt oder nicht hochlädt oder wie man es einbettet sei doch bitte jedem selbst überlassen. Ich persönlich halte Attachment für eine technisch+organisatorisch schlechte Lösung, daher werde ich auch weiterhin ins Album hochladen und Attachment nur im Ausnahmefall benutzen. Wer es als Attachment machen will, bitte. Wer garnichts machen will, bitte. Wie auch immer, wenn es mir gefällt, dann freue ich mich darüber, wenn es mir nicht gefällt dann scrolle ich weiter. Am allerschlechtesten fände ich, wenn niemand mehr irgendwas machen möchte.



Daccord. Habe nie etwas anderes behauptet oder sagen wollen.



scylla schrieb:


> Und mecker doch bitte nicht Schwimmer an nur weil dir die FdT Sache nicht passt. Er wollte doch nur nett sein, und mit den Problemchen des FdT hat sich sicherlich noch nicht jeder auseinandergesetzt. Danke für das Kompliment, auch im Namen des Fotografen
> 
> @Schwimmer



Ich mecker @Schwimmer nicht an, sorry wenn das so rüber gekommen ist. Ich habe ihm eine Frage gestellt, es hätte ja sein können, dass ich da auch etwas nicht mitbekommen habe, dass sich die Modalitäten inzwischen doch geändert haben. Ich befasse mich auch nicht ständig mit der Materie FdT.

Um Konstruktives dazu beizutragen zu können, müssten die Admins erst einmal das genaue Procedere öffentlich bekanntgeben, damit man überhaupt erst einmal weiß, wie die Auswahl zustande kommt.

Vielleicht habe ich es auch übersehen. Wenn ja, wo steht das denn?



scylla schrieb:


> Ach so, hier das fragliche Foto auch nochmal eingebettet, ist ja ne Galerie



Siehe oben: Daccord, kannst Du gern weitermachen.  Finde ich ja auch gut, schaue mir die Bilder ja auch immer gern an. 

Vielleicht wissen aber auch viele nicht, dass nur in ein Album hochgeladene Fotos eine Chance haben, in den Pool geschoben zu werden. Da viele inzwischen ihre Bilder direkt vom Handy als Attachment hochladen, finden diese ja nicht dort hin und können max. einen Daumen im Thread erhalten. Ist ja auch ok so. Jeder wie er mag und wie er es weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Ok, verstanden. Sternchen = prima, Kritik = nicht erwünscht. Dann kann man doch gleich die Kommentarfunktion sperren, dann passieren auch keine verbalen Ausbrüche mehr.



Nein, das wollte ich damit nicht sagen. Natürlich ist Kritik erwünscht, solange sie konstruktiv und nicht unter der Gürtellinie ist. Und natürlich muss nicht jeder überall ein prima Sternchen dranhängen.
Es ist aber immer wieder zu beobachten, sei es in Foto-Kommentaren oder in Threads, dass Leute oder Fotos nicht nur kritisiert sondern niedergemacht werden, die eigentlich niemandem etwas böses wollten, z.B. weil einfach jemandem die Auswahl im FdT Pool nicht passt. Oder weil jemand der Meinung ist, jedes Foto müsste Profiqualität haben und anderes wäre nicht würdig gezeigt zu werden. Etc, etc.. Ich denke jetzt z.B. an gewisse Kommentatoren, die eine Allergie gegen Landschafts/Panorama-Fotos zu haben scheinen und das eine Zeit lang notorisch unter allen möglichen Bildern, die im FdT Pool landeten, kund tun mussten.

Ebenso wurde eine Zeit lang überall auf der FdT Jury rumgehackt. Die Bilder die sie auswählen wären unwürdig. Sie würden nur ihre eigenen Bilder einstellen. Sie würden immer nur denselben Bildtypus auswählen. Und so weiter...
Ja, jetzt haben sich die meisten aus der Jury halt verabschiedet und wollen es nicht mehr machen, das kommt halt nun davon. Und nun ist es natürlich auch wieder nicht recht.

Was bringt es denn, immer nur zu betonen, dass man dies oder das schlecht findet und es zu boykottieren, und sich dann hinterher darüber aufzuregen, dass es durch den Boykott nur noch noch schlechter geworden ist? Konstruktiv wäre an der Stelle: Vorschläge für praktikabel umsetzbare Änderungen im entsprechenden Thread. Oder einfach mal selber auswählbaren Content beitragen, wenn einem der Content der anderen nicht gefällt. Oder an andere Fotos die man als "würdig" betrachtet Sternchen hängen, damit die dann auch ohne die Jury in den Pool kommen anstatt irgendwelcher Teile-Standbilder. Oder einfach in der Auswahl dann für die würdigen Bilder stimmen, damit nicht das Teile-Standbild am Ende FdT wird (vor das jetzt als betteln verstanden wird: ich möchte damit nicht sagen, dass jemand MEINE Bilder sternen soll, auch wenn ich mich natürlich freue wenn's jemandem tatsächlich gefällt).

Ja, so wie es gerade ist, sieht es im FdT und in den Galerien manchmal mau aus. Aber hilft es, darüber zu motzen, damit es nur noch mehr Leuten zu doof wird? Es haben sich ja schon einige zurückgezogen die früher schöne Bilder und anderen Content geliefert haben. Oder sich gar ganz aus dem Forum abgemeldet. Finde ich in einigen Fällen ziemlich schade.
Und dass das FdT nun dank des Rückzugs der Jury zu der Farce geworden ist, die es momentan tatsächlich ist, finde ich genauso schade.



lucie schrieb:


> Um Konstruktives dazu beizutragen zu können, müssten die Admins erst einmal das genaue Procedere öffentlich bekanntgeben, damit man überhaupt erst einmal weiß, wie die Auswahl zustande kommt.
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich es auch übersehen. Wenn ja, wo steht das denn?



Ich bin da auch nicht 100% bewandert wie das läuft, aber ich versuch's mal soweit meine Kenntnis reicht:
Es gibt wohl einen automatisch erstellten Pool in den jeden Tag die am Vortag innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitfensters (von 8 bis 8?) im Fotoalbum hochgeladenen Bilder einsortiert werden, abhängig von Likes, Kommentaren und Klicks die die Bilder bis dato bekommen haben. Wie das konkret gewertet wird weiß ich nicht.
Für die in den Pool einstellbaren Fotos gibt es noch ein paar Kriterien, die ich aber auch nicht alle weiß. Sicher: nur Querformat. Hat sicher den Grund in der Darstellung der Seite (Hochformat wäre an der Stelle wo das FdT/FdW präsentiert wird eher ungeschickt bzw würde das Layout durcheinanderbringen). Und es dürfen keine Redaktions-Bilder rein, weil im FdT User-Fotos präsentiert werden sollen.
In den Pool kommen nur Bilder rein die im Album hochgeladen wurden (ich vermute vor allem aus technischen und praktischen Gründen), keine Attachments.

Neben dem automatisch erstellten Pool gibt es dann noch eine Jury aus (50?) Leuten, die sich irgendwann mal durch ihre fotografischen Fachkenntnisse oder Qualitäten hervorgetan haben. Diese Jury kann den Pool manuell befüllen nach ihrem Gutdünken und den automatisch erstellten Pool somit "überschreiben". Wenn niemand aus der Jury aktiv ist und das tut, dann steht nur der automatisch erstellte Pool zur Wahl.
Wenn nur ein Jury-Mitglied aktiv war, und diesem nur ein Foto als Pool-würdig aufgefallen war, dann aber im Laufe des Tages keine anderen Jury-Mitglieder noch was anderes in den Pool nachschießen, kann es auch sein, dass den ganzen Tag nur ein Foto im Pool ist.
Da die Jury-Mitglieder keine Bots sind und nicht um 8 Uhr morgens wenn der neue Pool zur Wahl gestellt wird Gewehr bei Fuß stehen, kann sich der Pool auch im Lauf des Tages manchmal noch ändern, je nachdem wann mal jemand was tut. Oder halt auch garnicht, so wie es jetzt ist, nachdem keiner mehr darauf Lust hat.



lucie schrieb:


> Siehe oben: Daccord, kannst Du gern weitermachen.  Finde ich ja auch gut, schaue mir die Bilder ja auch immer gern an.



Danke


----------



## scylla (29. März 2019)

a propos Gemecker:
Ich hasse diese Tour erbärmliche Vernichtung unschuldiger Höhenmeter auf jämmerlich faden Schlackehaufen. Abgrundtief. Jedes Mal wo ich dazu mitgeschleift werde noch mehr.


----------



## sommerfrische (29. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> a propos Gemecker:
> Ich hasse diese Tour erbärmliche Vernichtung unschuldiger Höhenmeter auf jämmerlich faden Schlackehaufen. Abgrundtief. Jedes Mal wo ich dazu mitgeschleift werde noch mehr.



Ich sitze gerade im Büro. Mein Faschingsurlaub ist ausgefallen. Will auch auf einen Trail in die Sonne mitgeschleift werden


----------



## lucie (29. März 2019)

Dann mal wieder was zum Thema Impressionen :


----------



## Schwimmer (29. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass wäre schon längst durch...
> 
> @Schwimmer Was soll das? Dieses FdT-Format ist doch eh nur noch Humbug! Oder hat die Redaktion bzw. die Jury etwas an ihren Auswahlmodalitäten geändert?
> 
> ...



So, dann versuche ich, da ich sehr direkt "angesprochen" wurde, Licht in mein/Dein Dunkel zu bekommen:

1. Finde ich das Foto bemerkenswert
2. Kann @scylla über den Trail und die dicksten Brummer schlafwandlerisch schweben, das siehst Du doch auch so, wie ich, oder?
3. War es als Service für die Ladies und die Cotics, die das hoffe ich zu schätzen wissen, gedacht, da ich auch öfters 'mal was nicht mitbekomme, also gaaanz falsch mit pushen ...
4. Kann man (Idenfinitpronomen, unbestimmtes Fürwort, um vorzubeugen), über das Procedere reden, aber auch da bin ich auch der Meinung von scylla, dass Verschwörung und Mißmut nicht das ist was weiterführt.
5. Wie wer was hochlädt, sollte jedem bekannt sein wie das mit dem FdT funktioniert, das es nur über das Album geht, so sind die Spielregeln, außerdem finde ich es problematisch, wenn ich ein Bild auf irgendsoeinem tollen Upload-Portal anschaue und dann Spam-Mails bekomme, aber das nur am Rande ...



lucie schrieb:


> Das ist keine Meckermentalität, es ist eine Tatsache, dass das FdT einfach zum Nonsens verkommen ist.
> ...



Oha ... 




scylla schrieb:


> ...
> Und mecker doch bitte nicht Schwimmer an nur weil dir die FdT Sache nicht passt. Er wollte doch nur nett sein, und mit den Problemchen des FdT hat sich sicherlich noch nicht jeder auseinandergesetzt. Danke für das Kompliment, auch im Namen des Fotografen @Schwimmer



... bitte, gerne ...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (29. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Dann mal wieder was zum Thema Impressionen :


O-Ton einer aus meiner MTB-Truppe vor ein paar Wochen: "Das Cotic-blau ist halt schon toll."

Definitiv Wertstoff zum Mitnehmen


----------



## Perlenkette (30. März 2019)

Heute gibt's mal eine Ladys-Only-Auswahl!


----------



## lucie (31. März 2019)

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool

Noch irgendwelche Fragen???

Bitte Sternen!!! Welches? Keine Ahnung...  Ich nehm vielleicht das blaue Auto. 

Zurück zum Thema:

Bei Kaiserwetter und ersten Frühlingsanzeichen, es war einfach traumhaft.


----------



## lucie (31. März 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> So, dann versuche ich, da ich sehr direkt "angesprochen" wurde, Licht in mein/Dein Dunkel zu bekommen:
> 
> 1. Finde ich das Foto bemerkenswert
> 2. Kann @scylla über den Trail und die dicksten Brummer schlafwandlerisch schweben, das siehst Du doch auch so, wie ich, oder?
> ...



Hast PN, müssen hier nicht sinnlos weiterdiskutieren und den schönen Thread verschandeln, auch wenn ich eigentlich damit angefangen habe.


----------



## scylla (31. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
> 
> Noch irgendwelche Fragen???
> 
> Bitte Sternen!!! Welches? Keine Ahnung...  Ich nehm vielleicht das blaue Auto.



Lad doch einfach deine schönen Fotos ins Album hoch, wir machen viele Sternchen dran, und morgen gibt's was vernünftiges im Pool auch ganz ohne aktive Jury


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (31. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Lad doch einfach deine schönen Fotos ins Album hoch, wie machen viele Sternchen dran, und morgen gibt's was vernünftiges im Pool auch ganz ohne aktive Jury



Nein, nein - alles gut.  Trotzdem Danke für das Angebot.  

Ich möchte das für mich garnicht und darum ging es mir auch nicht. Da wurde offensichtlich etwas grundsätzlich missverstanden. Schaue ja relativ oft in den Bereich FdT bzw. schaue mir auch gern die neu hochgeladenen Fotos an. Es gibt von mir natürlich auch Sternchen für Fotos, die ich persönlich gut finde, unabhängig vom User oder der Action und auch unabhängig davon, ob es qualitativ perfekt ist oder nicht - nur versteckte Werbung, die sich ins öffentliche Forum einschleicht, mag ich eben nicht (ist sicher nicht immer nur Verschwörungstherorie ).

Ich habe meine Alben aus diversen Gründen schon vor längerer Zeit gelöscht, möchte vorerst auch keine Fotos mehr in ein Album hochladen.

Mir reicht es, Fotos in diversen Threads zu teilen, und lade sie dann dort einfach als Attachment hoch.


----------



## Fasani (31. März 2019)

Heute mal über die Grenze. Da macht man zwar keine Höhenmeter, aber Sandböden fahren merkt man irgendwann auch....
Und: Sonne!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. März 2019)

Am Wochenende mal wieder Im Altmühltal gewesen 


 

 
Tour aus dem Internet nachgefahren und es ist so ziemlich das schlimmste passiert was es gibt  der Albtraum eines jeden Bikers.
Die haben die Tour tatsächlich falsch herum eingestellt  d.h. wir haben die Trails hoch geschoben bzw. getragen und sind Straße und Forstautobahn runter gefahren 


 
Kleine Tour zu Hause gedreht und das erste Mal die kleine Quelle (viereckiges Loch im Boden ) genauer unter die Lupe genommen/probiert. Bis jetzt leben wir noch alle


----------



## lucie (31. März 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Die haben die Tour tatsächlich falsch herum eingestellt  d.h. wir haben die Trails hoch geschoben bzw. getragen und sind Straße und Forstautobahn runter gefahren



Man muss bei Touren, die man aus dem Netz läd auch aufpassen, wann sie eingestellt wurden.
Haben wir mehrfach missachtet und landeten in einer Sackgasse.  Mehrere Kilometer zurückfahren? Nö, dann lieber auf allen Vieren, die Fatbikes hinter uns herschleifend den Hang hochgekrochen. Ergab sicher ein lustiges Bild, habe nur leider keins.


----------



## Aninaj (1. April 2019)

Graveln am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen


----------



## Lenka K. (1. April 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Die haben die Tour tatsächlich falsch herum eingestellt


Ärgerlich!

Aber ich glaub', beim nächsten mal schaut ihr euch die Tour noch auf der Karte an, gell?


----------



## snowbikerin (1. April 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Heute gibt's mal eine Ladys-Only-Auswahl!



Durch Zufall gerade auf die letzten Geschehnisse in diesem Thread aufmerksam geworden und vielen Dank an @scylla für die Kurzzusammenfassung der FdT-Wahl.

Für mich, die ich ja doch eher sehr passiv hier im Forum ist, war z.B. das FdT ein unfassbares Highlight. Ich hatte keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert und habe einfach mal wieder ein Bild in ein Album außerhalb meines Benutzeralbums geladen. Verrückt, was daraus wird, zumal ich "mir gegen ein Foto von scylla" und dann auch noch so einer tollen Aussicht keine Chancen ausgerechnet habe (es sei nun mal dahingestellt, was einem das FdT bringt oder nicht). 

Mir hat es meinen Sonntag erhellt, das blaue Auto erhellt meinen Montag und irgendwie finde ich das FdT einfach ein nettes Gimmik des Forums.

Euch allen einen guten Start in die Woche


----------



## lucie (1. April 2019)

Der Thread nimmt ja wieder richtig Fahrt auf. 

Im LO war es in den letzten Monaten still, zu still.

Das mit dem FdT ist leider (meine persönliche Ansicht!) eben nicht mehr das, was es mal war - nämlich ein nettes Gimmick, zumindest nicht jeden Tag!!! 
Vielleicht laden auch deshalb viele User nicht mehr in Alben hoch. Wie @scylla schon schrieb, wurden dort auch Fotos von diversen Usern in den Kommentaren verbal und mit Bermerkungen tief unter der Gürtellinie verrissen.

*DAS* finde ich schade, und genau *DARUM* meine ich, dass das FdT zum Nonsens verkommen ist, da es eben auch keine vernünftige Auswahl mehr gibt, u.a. weil die Jury quasi ihren Dienst (z.T. auch verständlich) quittiert hat, und jetzt selbst ein Teller Fritten FdT werden kann. Andererseits sehen wir dabei zu, wie andere es einfach so demontieren.

Vielleicht kann man ja doch wieder einige Fotos hier in Alben hochladen und einfach die Kommentarfunktion beim jeweiligen Foto sofort schließen. Dann entfallen zwar auch nette Kommentare, aber auch die unerwünschten. Klar geht es einfacher und schneller, wenn man die Fotos direkt in die Threads als Attachment postet, aber auf die andere Weise flutet man einfach den täglichen Fotopool. Den können alle sehen und vielleicht gewinnt dann das Gimmick FdT wieder an Attraktivität und die Auswahlvielfalt bikebezogener Fotos, Fotos von WP-Aktivitäten und schönen Landschaftsfotos nimmt wieder etwas zu.

Nur beim "Sternchenbetteln bin ich raus. 



snowbikerin schrieb:


> ...das blaue Auto erhellt meinen Montag und irgendwie finde ich das FdT einfach ein nettes Gimmik des Forums.



https://fotos.mtb-news.de

Welches blaue Auto?  

Gestern standen mehrere Bilder von Bikes, eins mit schönen bunten Sattelklemmen und eben ein blaues Auto zur Auswahl. Das hübsche blaue Auto hat gewonnen und war auch entsprechend zu sehen und jetzt? Wo ist es hin?

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2369531?page=2&in=date

Ah, da ist es ja. 

Als FdT isses aber wech. Ah ja... , schade.


----------



## scylla (1. April 2019)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> in ein Album außerhalb meines Benutzeralbums geladen



Anmerkung: in den FdT Auswahl-Pool kann jedes Foto kommen, das in irgendein Album hochgeladen wurde. Also auch Fotos aus privaten Benutzeralben. Nur keine Attachments (also direkt im Beitrag angehängte Dateien).



lucie schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man ja doch wieder einige Fotos hier in Alben hochladen und einfach die Kommentarfunktion beim jeweiligen Foto sofort schließen. Dann entfallen zwar auch nette Kommentare, aber auch die unerwünschten. Klar geht es einfacher und schneller, wenn man die Fotos direkt in die Threads als Attachment postet, aber auf die andere Weise flutet man einfach den täglichen Fotopool. Den können alle sehen und vielleicht gewinnt dann das Gimmick FdT wieder an Attraktivität und die Auswahlvielfalt bikebezogener Fotos, Fotos von WP-Aktivitäten und schönen Landschaftsfotos nimmt wieder etwas zu.



... und es ist für einen selber einfach übersichtlicher. In Attachments findet man die Sachen doch nach einiger Zeit nie wieder. 
Kommentare die unter die Gürtellinie treffen kannst du auch einfach melden, dann kommen die weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (1. April 2019)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> Für mich, die ich ja doch eher sehr passiv hier im Forum ist, war z.B. das FdT ein unfassbares Highlight. Ich hatte keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert und habe einfach mal wieder ein Bild in ein Album außerhalb meines Benutzeralbums geladen.



@snowbikerin Es ist eigentlich egal, ob Du ein Foto in ein Album oder einfach in Deinen Bereich hochlädst. Es erscheint in jedem Fall unter der Forumsrubrik "FOTOS" --> "DIE NEUSTEN FOTOS" des jeweiligen Tages, an dem Du es hochgeladen hast.


----------



## lucie (1. April 2019)

Da war jemand schneller.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (1. April 2019)

Fasani schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 844807
> 
> Heute mal über die Grenze. Da macht man zwar keine Höhenmeter, aber Sandböden fahren merkt man irgendwann auch....
> Und: Sonne!


Grenze, Sandböden? Wo bist Du denn?


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2019)

Muss auch noch was loswerden zum FdT 
Ich bin ja auch ne Meckerin  aber ich schreibe auch positive Kommentare und ich lade Bilder hoch und vergeb Sternchen.
Lange Zeit meist nur an die, die zur Auswahl standen. Wie oben erwähnt, habe ich darauf wegen der angebotenen Fotos auch keine Lust mehr.
Inzwischen versuch ich so oft es geht die täglich hochgeladenen anzuschauen und Sternchen vergeben, manchmal keine, manchmal ziemlich viele.

Und wie @scylla schreibt, schau auch ich gern, wo sich andere rumtreiben  findet man interessante Alben, Anregungen für Touren oder Reiseziele und noch viele schöne Fotos mehr als im Pool. Deshalb lade ich weiter Bilder hoch und freue mich an den noch von anderen Usern hochgeladenen Bildern.



lucie schrieb:


> Der Thread nimmt ja wieder richtig Fahrt auf. ....



Bitte an alle, immer fleißig Bilder posten


----------



## snowbikerin (2. April 2019)

@scylla und @lucie ich danke euch!

Zum Aufleben des Threads ein Foto von gestern mit Blick auf den Ruhrpott  Nur als Attachement, da mir der Rest übers Handy zu unhandlich ist ;-)


----------



## HeikeK (2. April 2019)

Wie war der Auftrag? Ach ja, Fotos posten. Hier wurden meine letzten Winterpokal-Punkte geholt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (2. April 2019)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Grenze, Sandböden? Wo bist Du denn?


Das war in den Maasdunen. Sehr sehr schön, ich fahr echt gerne bei unseren holländischen Nachbarn rum, da sind die Menschen so entspannt, was Radfahrer angeht


----------



## Fasani (2. April 2019)

Und wenn's nur auf ne Pommes ist


----------



## Martina H. (2. April 2019)

*Fdt!!!!! *


----------



## Fasani (2. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> *Fdt!!!!! *


Ich konnt's mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## Martina H. (2. April 2019)

... iss aba nur n Anhang - so funzt et nich


----------



## Fasani (2. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... iss aba nur n Anhang - so funzt et nich


Für intern hier reicht's


----------



## Martina H. (2. April 2019)




----------



## scylla (2. April 2019)

Tour-Impression von heute:





Da fehlt doch was in der Halterung am Lenker? 

Oder auch: sie zog aus, um das gestern verlorene Rücklicht ihres Gatten zu finden, verlor ihren Tacho auf dem Weg , und fand ... ein paar Extra-Kilometer bei der zweiten Suchrunde, sonst nix 

Ich weiß immer noch nicht so richtig, ob ich das jetzt
- peinlich
- kagge
- urkomisch 
finden soll. Und nochmal suchen fahren trau ich mich auch nicht, sonst verlier ich am Ende noch meinen Haustürschlüssel oder so


----------



## Martina H. (2. April 2019)

... frag ihn doch mal wo er lang gefahren ist


----------



## scylla (2. April 2019)

Den Gatten, den Tacho, oder den Haustürschlüssel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> *Fdt!!!!! *



Unscharf, kein Kontrast von Zwiebel und Mayo


----------



## Martina H. (2. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Unscharf, kein Kontrast von Zwiebel und Mayo




...und?


----------



## scylla (2. April 2019)

Weil hier grad was los ist mach ich gleich mal weiter mit noch ein paar La Palma Impressionen (bin grad dabei Bilder auszumisten)...

irgendeine Variante vom Heli



(zu viele Kiefernnadeln, Biker im Schatten, Bäume schief)

9er 



(keine Staubwolke die vom Hinterrad aufspritzt, schon wieder langweiliges Panoramafoto, der 6. Baum hinten rechts ist unscharf)

14er an der Cumbre Vieja



(zu viele blöde Steine auf dem Foto, Horizont schief, Biker unstylisch kunterbunt angezogen)

Westkante



(langweiliges Gestolper, blöde Stelle, Biker guckt verkniffen)


----------



## Mausoline (2. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...und?



Hauptsache gschmeckt hats


----------



## Mausoline (2. April 2019)

@scylla 
Bild 1 und 2 find ich landschaftlich klasse getroffen


----------



## Martina H. (2. April 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Biker guckt verkniffen



Nicht schlimm, sieht man (wegen Verkleidung) ja nicht


----------



## lucie (2. April 2019)

Baummikado... 

@scylla Der Untergrund auf Bild 3 sieht so aus als wäre 'ne Rotte Wildschweine drübergerüsselt. Ist aber wohl eher Lavagedöhns.


----------



## Martina H. (2. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hauptsache gschmeckt hats




So ist es richtig: immer Prioritäten setzen


----------



## scylla (2. April 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> @scylla Der Untergrund auf Bild 3 sieht so aus als wäre 'ne Rotte Wildschweine drübergerüsselt. Ist aber wohl eher Lavagedöhns.



Der Trail läuft in der oberen Hälfte durch ein recht junges (geologisch gesehen) Feld voller großer und kleiner, fester und loser Lavabrocken, so wie es der Vulkan halt ausgeworfen hat. Höllisch scharfkantig wie tausend kleine Skalpelle, ich hab einen riesen Respekt vor dem Zeug. Wildschwein möchte man da nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Trail läuft in der oberen Hälfte durch ein recht junges (geologisch gesehen) Feld voller großer und kleiner, fester und loser Lavabrocken, so wie es der Vulkan halt ausgeworfen hat. Höllisch scharfkantig wie tausend kleine Skalpelle, ich hab einen riesen Respekt vor dem Zeug. Wildschwein möchte man da nicht sein


Vor dem Zeug hatte ich auch höchsten Respekt.


----------



## scylla (3. April 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Vor dem Zeug hatte ich auch höchsten Respekt.



Sag bloß, haben wir uns schon wieder knapp verpasst?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Sag bloß, haben wir uns schon wieder knapp verpasst?


Nein, das ist schon etwas her.
Nicht dass jemand denkt ich sei Dobby....


----------



## scylla (3. April 2019)

Noch ein paar...

Ortsangabe unnötig da meistfotografierter Weg der Kanaren 







SL 101




die sogenannte "Piratenbucht" (doofer Name da vollkommen an den Haaren herbeigezogen )


----------



## scylla (4. April 2019)

Und noch die letzten paar von La Palma...

3er 



[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2371021]
	
[/URL]

irgendein namenloser OSM Fund zwischen den DH-Strecken bei El Paso




hmmm, 5er oder 4er... kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen 




Virgen del Pino






nochmal 9er 




und (bisher unbekannt) 15er Ost








Jetzt ist endlich Schluss  Gott sei Dank haben wir die meisten Trails einfach garnicht fotografiert, sonst müsste ich noch ein paar Tage weiterspammen


----------



## lucie (4. April 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Tour-Impression von heute:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 845437
> 
> ...







@scylla War heute auf Minitour, habe aber weder das Rücklicht noch den Tacho gefunden, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. April 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> @scylla War heute auf Minitour, habe aber weder das Rücklicht noch den Tacho gefunden, sorry.



Ray und ich heute auch nicht (er wollte nicht locker lassen und wenigstens jetzt meinen Tacho finden ). Aber wir haben diesmal nichts mehr verloren


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. April 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Aber wir haben diesmal nichts mehr verloren


Ist doch auch schon mal ein Anfang


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. April 2019)

Irgendwann lern ich dazu und nehme mir grundsätzlich eine Powerbank mit...oder ne schnöde Papierkarte. 
Mit 35% Akku gestartet, zwei Stunden später bei 23% fast am Traileinstieg angekommen (der Punkt der Tour, ab dem ich kein Navi mehr brauchen würde), durch Blödheit innerhalb von 4 Sekunden auf 0% gekommen. Zum Glück ein paar freundliche Forstarbeiterinnen auf dem Weg getroffen, die Bestätigung erhalten, dass ich richtig bin ("Einfach rechts halten, und da liegen glaube ich auch keine umgestürzten Bäume mehr.") und danach musste ich nur noch samt Bike unter einem umgestürzten Baum durchkriechen (wild entschlossen).

Runter ging es dann das Enderttal bei Cochem. Beim letzten Mal hatte ich noch einiges geschoben, diesmal habe ich so viele dieser Stellen geschafft.  
Technisch bergauf muss ich halt noch etwas üben, wobei ich hier auch lieber etwas vorsichtiger war, da alleine, Trail sehr ausgesetzt und teils mit viel Luft abwärts. Aber so ein bisschen erfolgreich war ich da auch. 
Keine Ahnung, obs am anderen Bike lag oder an dem Mehr an Fahrpraxis oder alles zusammen, aber schee wars. 

Bilder gibts nicht, der Weg zum Trail war langweilige Landstraße und dann wars Handy halt ausgeknockt.

So ein gaaanz bisserl hatte ich ja das Wetter unterschätzt, dh zum Glück obenrum warm genug, aber untenrum halt nur kurze Hose. Da wurden die Knieschoner zackig zu Kniewärmern umdeklariert.


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

... wie kommt man in 4 Sekunden von 23% auf Null? (frage für einen Freund  )

... und Knieschoner taugen gut für warme Knie, mach ich auch immer so


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. April 2019)

Ich hatte vergessen die Tour runterzuladen. Grundsätzlich kann man die sich dann immer noch anschauen, hat aber keine Navifunktion. Für die letzten Kilometer (Davor war ich eh anders gefahren) hätte ich das aber gerne gehabt. Irgendwo mit semischeißem Empfang zu versuchen was runterzuladen...offensichtlich suboptimal. Davor war ich komplett mit Flugzeugmodus gefahren, da hat das Handy wohl nen Schreck bekommen.


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

ah, ok - fürs Navigieren kann ich Dir Orux empfehlen. Funktioniert auch offline - muss man natürlich trotzdem zu Hause runterladen...

Also sprich: ganz ohne Vorbereitung geht das auch nicht...


----------



## lucie (6. April 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich hatte vergessen die Tour runterzuladen. Grundsätzlich kann man die sich dann immer noch anschauen, hat aber keine Navifunktion. Für die letzten Kilometer (Davor war ich eh anders gefahren) hätte ich das aber gerne gehabt. Irgendwo mit semischeißem Empfang zu versuchen was runterzuladen...offensichtlich suboptimal. Davor war ich komplett mit Flugzeugmodus gefahren, da hat das Handy wohl nen Schreck bekommen.



 Ja die Elektronik - die will bekuschelr werden. Läßt man sie unbeachtet, rächt sie sich.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (7. April 2019)

Und so langsam sollte ich es besser wissen.  Auf der anderen Seite sind für mich daraus bisher eher lustige Situationen enstanden, aber außerhalb der deutschen "Wildnis" müsste ich es echt nicht haben.


----------



## snowbikerin (7. April 2019)

@linfer mit welchem bike warst du denn unterwegs? ein anderes? steht zumindest dort oben ...
falls du noch nach einer powerbank suchst: ich möchte eine abgeben, die hat sogar 2 anschlüssel und eine kleine led zum leuchten


----------



## Deleted 454842 (7. April 2019)

Ne, hab ne super Powerbank, ich muss sie halt nur mitnehmen. 

Die Tour war ich das erste Mal vor ein paar Monaten mit meinem Canyon gefahren. Da der Trail jetzt nicht abgefahren technisch ist, denke ich lags eher an der Praxis, wobei das Bird halt soviel mehr verzeiht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (7. April 2019)

Oh, ja gut. Alzheimer 1. Stufe diagnostiziere ich mir ebenfalls in regelmäßigen Abständen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. April 2019)

Es wird hier aber auch ständig von neuen Bikes geredet.


----------



## Fasani (14. April 2019)

Heute bei Super-Wetter wieder ne schöne Tour bei unseren Nachbarn gemacht. Hätte was von Achterbahn


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. April 2019)

Oder Murmelbahn.


----------



## Fasani (14. April 2019)

Und jetzt das Kontrastprogramm


----------



## sommerfrische (15. April 2019)

Endlich Früüüüühling 








Stand eines faulen Jägers. 






 
Es war in diesem Jahr die erste Runde in kurz/kurz, auf trockenen, menschenleeren Rascheltrails. Bitte  weiter so.


----------



## Lenka K. (15. April 2019)

Schön!

Bei der Runde ist nur blöd, dass die beste Wirtschaft auf dem falschen Ufer steht. Und keine Brücke weit und breit!


----------



## sommerfrische (15. April 2019)

Heute war mal nix blöd. Schon gar keine Wirtschaft, die ich nicht besucht habe .

Den Tipp für die gute Wirtschaft nehme ich trotzdem gern - welche meinst du?


----------



## Lenka K. (16. April 2019)

Landgasthof Perzl in Lohhof.

Schöner, ruhiger Biergarten direkt an der Donau, gute Kuchen und deftige Oberpfälzische Küche. Die Schlachtplatte, die es dort jeden Donnerstag gibt, hab' ich jedoch noch nicht probiert .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (16. April 2019)

Hallo
Reiserad Tour
￼





Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Mausoline (20. April 2019)

Gestern Rumpftraining 




Heute Bärlauchholrunde


----------



## Mausoline (23. April 2019)

Und weil die Rheinbrücke am Montag wieder offen war gings in die schöne Pfalz 





nicht um zu klettern  nee, Genussbiken zwischen den Felsen und aber auch zum staunen 




nach berghoch



Belohnung auf flowigen Felsenpfaden 








Schöne Stimmungen, Aussichten und ziemlich abseits der Massen


----------



## missfranzi (24. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> gings in die schöne Pfalz


in welchem Eck wart ihr denn?
Bei uns sah es teilweise so ähnlich aus - aber ich glaube, Du bist uns nicht über den Weg gefahren... ;-)


----------



## Mausoline (24. April 2019)

Östlich Hauenstein, Richtung Lindelbrunn, Wasgauhütte.
Sehr schön, wenig los und ausbaubar 

Uns ist nur ein Päärchen mit Bike verkommen.


----------



## missfranzi (25. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Östlich Hauenstein


Tja, nah genug, um ähnlich auszusehen, zu weit, als dass sich die Wege hätten kreuzen können... ;-)
Dort waren wir eher Sonntag - haben sämtliche Hügel rund um Lug auf Serpentinensuche abgegrast... Montag das gleiche dann eher südwestlich von Dahn - dort waren sie allerdings eher einfacher und teils ausgefahrener... insgesamt aber sehr schöne 2 Tage - inklusive Nutriafamilien am Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (25. April 2019)

Am Montag noch Pulver und Firn, gestern Trockenrasentrails und Kurz/Kurz!


----------



## Mausoline (25. April 2019)

missfranzi schrieb:


> .... sämtliche Hügel rund um Lug auf Serpentinensuche abgegrast...



 genau deshalb kam dirs bekannt vor  
also wir haben noch nicht alles abgegrast und fahren wieder hin


----------



## missfranzi (26. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> fahren wieder hin



wir sicher auch... nur eher nicht für einen Tag...


----------



## sommerfrische (26. April 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Am Montag noch Pulver und Firn, gestern Trockenrasentrails


Ich bin Anfang letzter Woche meine vielleicht letzte Skitour für diese Saison gegangen. Mit Harscheisen ein steiles Nordkar hochgeschlurft - hab mich ein bisschen gefürchtet und vor allem geärgert, weil unten schon Frühling war.... Seitdem geht's aufs Rad - hier die Bilder der Ostertouren 

Bergfrühling - endlich sind die ersten Wege schneefrei.











Und ein paar Trails gehen auch schon.




Das erste Gipfelchen in diesem Jahr mit dem Fahrrad.



Der Trail runter lohnte sich 




Gestern dann mal was ganz anderes. Es ging ins Altmühltal, um dem Föhn in den Bergen zu entgehen.



Noch mehr Burgen 



Trails und noch noch mehr Trails 











Schön war's  Und dank Öffi-Anfahrt und entsprechender "Ein- und Ausrollphase" standen gestern sogar ordentlich km auf dem Tacho. So darf die Radlsaison weitergehen.​


----------



## Lenka K. (26. April 2019)

Schöne Rätselbilder für den Niederbayern/Oberpfalz Fred .

Prunn ist immer eine Reise wert, schade nur, dass der Stufentrail unterhalb der Burg wg. Felssturzgefahr gesperrt (verrammelt!) ist und es vermutlich auch so bleibt. Aber auch so gibt es genug Trails.

Übrigens: ich war am Mittwoch notgedrungen auch mit der Bahn unterwegs. Und ich glaube nicht, dass ich das so schnell freiwillig wieder mache. Bei der Anfahrt zum Hbf 30 Minuten zittern, ob ich den Zug erwische (Zeitpuffer 15 Min, aber die Stammstrecke zickte mal wieder), auf der Rückfahrt dürfte ich 40min im 31 Grad heissen Waggon hocken, weil in 2/3 des niegelnagelneuen Zuges die Klimaanlage ausgefallen war ... . Ende Rant .


----------



## sommerfrische (26. April 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Schöne Rätselbilder für den Niederbayern/Oberpfalz Fred .
> 
> Prunn ist immer eine Reise wert, schade nur, dass der Stufentrail unterhalb der Burg wg. Felssturzgefahr gesperrt (verrammelt!) ist und es vermutlich auch so bleibt. Aber auch so gibt es genug Trails.
> 
> Übrigens: ich war am Mittwoch notgedrungen auch mit der Bahn unterwegs. Und ich glaube nicht, dass ich das so schnell freiwillig wieder mache. Bei der Anfahrt zum Hbf 30 Minuten zittern, ob ich den Zug erwische (Zeitpuffer 15 Min, aber die Stammstrecke zickte mal wieder), auf der Rückfahrt dürfte ich 40min im 31 Grad heissen Waggon hocken, weil in 2/3 des niegelnagelneuen Zuges die Klimaanlage ausgefallen war ... . Ende Rant .


Ja, die Bahn kann frustrierend sein - Autofahren aber auch. Leider ist die Bahn immer wieder ein unfreiwilliger Trainingsanreiz  Bin gestern ab Gundlfing die Altmühl runtergerast wie blöd, um den Zug zu erwischen. Und Skitouren oder Langlaufrunden mit der Bahn sind echt aufwändig. Neues Auto ist deshalb bestellt. Das Öffinetz ist einfach noch zu löchrig. Was schade ist - ich mag, es nach einer Tour einfach nur faul im Zug zu sitzen (und hab bei Vielfahrerei auch ein besseres Gewissen). Hab mir vorgenommen, auch als Autobesitzerin die Bahn zu nutzen, wo sinnvoll.


----------



## Aninaj (26. April 2019)

War auch mal wieder in der Region unterwegs und habe eine OneWay Strecke gewählt und den Zug zurück genommen. Finde das eigentlich ein gutes Konzept. Ich komme mehr rum und kann entspannt zurück fahren - oder eben erst irgendwohin mit der Bahn und dann auf dem Rad heim.

Reifen sind zwar etwas schmaler als gewohnt, hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2019)

... sind  für unsere Spasstour vor Ostern auch mit der Bahn angereist: hat gut geklappt, war aber auch ohne Umsteigen. Ich habe da auch schon andere (sehr schlechte) Erfahrung gemacht. Deshalb versuche ich immer Verbindungen ohne Umsteigen zu nutzen, dann geht es eigentlich...


----------



## Lenka K. (26. April 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Neues Auto ist deshalb bestellt


Bergsport ist Motorsport .

Meine Tour war eigentlich die ideale Bahntour -- eigentlich, vorausgesetzt, frau startet direkt in MUC. Dann wäre auch die veranschlagte Zeit in etwa der mit der Autoanfahrt vergleichbar, und nicht doppelt so lang.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Verbindungen ohne Umsteigen zu nutzen


Genau! Direkt von A nach B geht gut, da sind ein Paar Minuten Verspätung nicht so dramatisch, und dass Züge eine halbe Stunde Verspätung haben oder ganz ausfallen, kommt doch eher selten vor. Aber sobald Anschlusszüge erwischt werden müssen, kann es richtig stressig werden.


----------



## Pfefferminza (28. April 2019)

Die ersten 2 90km+ Touren mit dem neuen Rad liegen hinter mir, gleich geht es noch auf zur "Kipferlrunde" (unterwegs gibt es eine supergute Bäckerei  ).









Kakaopause




Die Felder blühen schon richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2019)

...und, wie fährt es sich? Ist es das, was Du wolltest/erwartet hast?


----------



## Pfefferminza (28. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...und, wie fährt es sich? Ist es das, was Du wolltest/erwartet hast?



Es fährt sich super. Das Fahrverhalten ist ruhig, die Rahmengröße passt wirklich und auf den Touren bisher keine eingeschlafenen Füße. Der linke kleine Finger ist eingeschlafen, ich werde es mit anderen Griffen/Handschuhen probieren. Heute habe ich die Proberunde mit der draufmontierten Sweetroll absolviert, aber nur mit rund 50% des Gewichts, das sie sonst hat; das war absolut einwandfrei und ließ sich fein handeln. Da der Rahmen recht klein ist und ich zum Gepäcktransport eine Rahmentasche brauche (und nicht z.B. nur eine halbe verwenden kann, weil ich sowieso keinen Flaschenhalter mehr unterbekomme, wie bei den größeren Rahmen halt noch möglich), werde ich an die Gabel vorne 2 Flaschenhalter montieren, bin gespannt, wie es dann tut.

Ich bin sehr, sehr verliebt!


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2019)

na, dann hat sich das doch gelohnt und mit ein bisschen "Feintuning" bekommst Du den Rest (was eingeschlafene Extremitäten angeht) bestimmt auch noch hin. Glückwunsch


----------



## lucie (30. April 2019)

Leider keine Tour, nur der Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## Aninaj (30. April 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 856705
> 
> Leider keine Tour, nur der Weg zur Arbeit.



Besser als gar kein Rad fahren  Wirklich weit fährst du aber mit dem Bike vermutlich nicht, oder?


----------



## lucie (30. April 2019)

Nö, knapp 3km. Auf dem Weg dahin gibt es aber viel zum Spielen - Treppen, Mauern und Bänke am Fluss zum Ausruhen. 

Mit einer Übersetzung 26/17 geht's auch nur eher gemächlich vorwärts.


----------



## Martina H. (1. Mai 2019)

... da hatte jemand Durst (und anschliessend Kopfaua)


----------



## Aninaj (1. Mai 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... da hatte jemand Durst (und anschliessend Kopfaua)



Aber cool schaut es aus!


----------



## Aninaj (1. Mai 2019)

Mal wieder ne Runde gedreht, durch die Pfalz mit einigen Höhenmetern und sogar Trails (davon gibts keine BIlder, die Händen haben mir vom Bremsen so weh getan  - frage mich, ob hydraulische Bremsen hier besser wären, oder ob Trails mit so einem Rad einfach nicht gehen ). War trotzdem schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (2. Mai 2019)

Ihr hattet den Pfälzer Wald jetzt lange genug. Bin dafür, dass er mal umzieht. Möchte auch mal soviel Spielplatz quasi vor der Haustür haben.


----------



## Aninaj (2. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Ihr hattet den Pfälzer Wald jetzt lange genug. Bin dafür, dass er mal umzieht. Möchte auch mal soviel Spielplatz quasi vor der Haustür haben.



So unterschiedlich ist die Wahrnehmung: Ich denke immer, ich sollte mal näher an den Pfälzerwald ziehen, der ist so weit weg


----------



## lucie (2. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich ist die Wahrnehmung: Ich denke immer, ich sollte mal näher an den Pfälzerwald ziehen, der ist so weit weg



 485km zu xxxkm???


----------



## Mausoline (4. Mai 2019)

Extra für euch weitere Pfälzerwaldeindrücke 

Kleiner Bericht von einer schönen 1. Mai-Tour
oder _3 + 2 halbe Gipfel-Tour_ 
oder _schöne Blicke-Tour_
oder _schöne Trails-Tour_
oder _perfekt alles in einem Tour_ 

Die ersten km einfahren auf welligem Trailgelände, berghoch fahrbar und trotz 1. Mai und ganz in der Nähe von Hot Spots wenig bis keine Wanderer auf unseren Wegabschnitten 





1. Abfahrt an Felsen vorbei mit Kehren und Stufen




zum nächsten fast Gipfel etwas Wegsuche, dann doch den Pfad hoch und ein schönes Plätzle gefunden 




herrlicher Blick auf die Hot Spots 




einmal um den Buckel rum, dazwischen einen Pfad bergab mit Umspringspitzkehren  leider nix für uns, aber dann gleicher Weg runter wie rauf  und war gar nicht schlimm 




weiter zum nächsten 1. Gipfel, der allerdings mit hochschieben erkämpft werden mußte und sich als geniales Aussichtsplätzle entpuppte 
Aussicht nach Südwest



Aussicht nach Norden



und allein waren wir auch nicht 




Verbindungspädel  zum nächsten Berg. 



Den dazwischen mußten wir leider auslassen  hatten noch eine Verabredung  




Nach der Stärkung zum höchsten Punkt mit Aussicht




und Turmbesteigung



und nein ist nicht fahrbar 

immer wieder gern hier runter 












und dann Rückweg aber nicht ohne letzten Aussichtspunkt, die letzten Meter zu Fuß erklommen  wunderschöner Platz




auch von 2 älteren Pfälzer Damen empfohlen "da geht dann ein Pädel runter zum Parkplatz, das könnt ihr fahren"  




und genau am Parkplatz ausgeworfen  Perfekt  schee wars mal wieder.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Mai 2019)

In der Tat: sehr schön!


----------



## cschaeff (4. Mai 2019)

Schön der Schwalbenschwanz, schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. Mai 2019)

In Kanada hab ich letztes Jahr einige gesehn, hier bei uns noch nie.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Mai 2019)

@cschaeff und @Mausoline Da treibt ihr euch aber in den falschen Ecken Deutschlands herum .

Grad vor zwei Wochen einen im Altmühltal bei Eichstätt gesehen -- das war allerdings noch a bissl zu früh, normalerweise fliegen die eher in Mai-Juli. Der Schwalbenschwanz betreibt in der Paarungszeit das sogennante "Hilltopping", d.h. die Tiere fliegen bei der Partnersuche auf waldfreien Anhöhen herum, da gibt's auch gute Chancen, einen zu sehen. Im Altmühltal praktisch überall auf den sonnigen Wacholderheiden, aber auch in Oberfranken recht häufig -- z.B. am Hohenstein oder Hohe Leite.

Im Oberbayern fliegt der Schwalbenschwanz regelmässig am Jägerkamp, das ist aber mim Radl a bissl umständlich!


----------



## Mausoline (4. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...Der Schwalbenschwanz betreibt in der Paarungszeit das sogennante "hilltopping", d.h. die Tiere fliegen bei der Partnersuche auf waldfreien Anhöhen herum, da gibt's auch gute Chancen, einen zu sehen....[/USER]



kein Wunder seh ich im Schwarzwald keinen 
aber schön, dass es noch welche gibt


----------



## cschaeff (4. Mai 2019)

Wacholderheiden hats bei uns einige und kahle Bergkuppen auch...
Vielleicht hilltoppen die einfach nicht


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Mai 2019)

Kachelmann sagte: Bis zum frühen Nachmittag trocken. Also spontan zu ner kleinen Hausbergrunde aufgebrochen.
Nach wenig erbaulichen Schotterweg- und Höhenmetern kam dann endlich sowas wie Flow auf. Schön ein paar Wurzeln runterhobbelt:




Weitergesurft bis zum (fast) Trailende:



Nein, die Spuren waren nicht von mir. Ich kam von über dem Bach.

Wieder über WABs hoch und rüber zu den Naturfreunden.
Bienenstich- und Rhabarberstreuselmassaker:



Statt den direkten Heimweg zu nehmen, doch nochmal dazu verleiten lassen, eine Extraschleife zu drehen (und dafür bergauf zu fahren), für etwas Murmelbahnfeeling runterwärts.



Und beim Hochfahren habe ich mich mal wieder gefragt, warum es zwei Stück Kuchen sein mussten und anschließend noch ne Laugenbrezel.
Für das Runter war das temporäre Mehr an Hangabtriebskraft dann wieder ok, aber bis dahin....

Danach wieder ein paar HM auf Schotterwegen und den letzten Trail Richtung Heimat dann (fast) durchgesurft. Der auf meiner Brusthöhe quer liegende Baum zwang zum absteigen, nach dem unten drunter durchkrabbeln hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr auf Fotos.
Und statt der anvisierten 350 HM sind es dann doch 440 geworden.


----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2019)

Das Grün macht schon was her


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Mai 2019)

Ja, das ist Frühling. Noch alles schön frisch. Vor allem nach dem Regen von gestern. Der hat auch noch die Trails entstaubt, wobei es zum Glück dabei zu wenig Wasser war, um sie siffig zu machen. Idealbedingungen vom Untergrund her.


----------



## missfranzi (5. Mai 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> aber schön, dass es noch welche gibt


Wir haben am 1. Mai zwei gesehen, auf dem Hohrupf, Vorhügelgipfel beim Grand Ballon...
Ob die da wohl gegehilltoppt haben? Würde vom Ausdruck her passen ;-)


----------



## sommerfrische (8. Mai 2019)

Hier hatte es am WE wieder weit heruntergeschneit, auf die Ski hatte ich so spät im Jahr aber keine Lust mehr. Stattdessen sattes Maigrün im Voralpenland , weniger Höhen- , mehr Entfernungskilometer.






Bisschen im Wald spielen...




Ausblicke auf tief verschneite  Berge.








Verschneit, aber schön 




Nicht nur royale Babies werden präsentiert 




Schön war's. Aber jetzt wird's Zeit, dass der Schnee endlich verschwindet (troll dich, hast jetzt eh keine Chance mehr  ).


----------



## Schwimmer (9. Mai 2019)

.... eine Empfehlung von mir ...
... a bissl was aus der Glotze ...
... weil's schee iss ... 

https://www.ardmediathek.de/br/play...mNi1iMGVmLWRiMjhiMDcxOTJkMQ/die-berge-und-ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (9. Mai 2019)

Hätten wir mal nen Film gedreht wären wir auch schon in der Glotze gekommen  vor Jahren


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Mai 2019)

Endlich mal Boppard unsicher gemacht. Schönes Fleckchen


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Mai 2019)

In den Bergen liegt immer noch zu viel Schnee, deshalb ging es heute nochmal ins Altmühltal. In einem bekannten Gebiet hatte ich mir eine "Best of"-Runde zusammengestellt - so einen hohen Trailantrail (rauf und unter und sogar die meisten "Verbindungswege") habe ich echt selten. 

Immer wieder schön.....


 Man beachte das ungewöhnlich saubere, weil frischgeputzte Radl 

Feiner Flow.



Und immer wieder schmale Wege an der Hangkante, nicht immer nur flowig.


 
Schön war's


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Mai 2019)

Schee ... aber .

Und ist der blöde Zaun nahe Foto 1 weg???


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Schee ... aber .
> 
> Und ist der blöde Zaun nahe Foto 1 weg???


Der Zaun ist noch da (wenn du den meinst, den ich meine ).
Und der Schnee soll jetzt mal weg.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Mai 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> wenn du den meinst, den ich meine


Ja, genau den! Oder: wie man unliebsame Biker von bestimmten Flächen weghält, ohne Bikeverbote aufstellen zu müssen ....



sommerfrische schrieb:


> Und der Schnee soll jetzt mal weg


Schnee in den Bergen und im Altmühltal 18 Grad, damit hätte ich kein Problem. Aber im Flachland Mitte Mai 12 Grad???


----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. Mai 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Man beachte das ungewöhnlich saubere, weil frischgeputzte Radl


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Mai 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Man beachte das ungewöhnlich saubere, weil frischgeputzte Radl


Es sieht v.a. auch auf Foto 3 ganz sauber aus -- waren die Trails so trocken???


----------



## sommerfrische (15. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Es sieht v.a. auch auf Foto 3 ganz sauber aus -- waren die Trails so trocken???


Ja. Sogar ein Trail am Fluss ging gut, die üblichen Wege am Hang schön raschelig. Hatte die letzten Tage den Regenradar verfolgt - die Ecke ist ziemlich verschont geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarinS (15. Mai 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Hier hatte es am WE wieder weit heruntergeschneit, auf die Ski hatte ich so spät im Jahr aber keine Lust mehr. Stattdessen sattes Maigrün im Voralpenland , weniger Höhen- , mehr Entfernungskilometer.



warst Du da in der Gegend Ilkahöhe / Osterseen unterwegs?


----------



## sommerfrische (15. Mai 2019)

KarinS schrieb:


> warst Du da in der Gegend Ilkahöhe / Osterseen unterwegs?


Ja, genau dort.


----------



## KarinS (15. Mai 2019)

wo wohnst Du denn?


----------



## sommerfrische (15. Mai 2019)

KarinS schrieb:


> wo wohnst Du denn?


München. Tourstart wahlweise Gauting, Starnberg oder Tutzing.


----------



## Mausoline (15. Mai 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> München. Tourstart wahlweise Gauting, Starnberg oder Tutzing.



Jetzt mußte ich echt auf der Karte nachschauen, Altmühltal kenn ich ein anderes und da von Tutzing so mal hinfahren machte mich stutzig 
außerdem meine ich  ist da nicht soviel für Biker erlaubt.


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Mai 2019)

Das ist der falsche Eidruck! Es gibt nur ganz wenige Abschnitte mit Radverboten, die ganze Aktion mit den ILLEGALEN Bikeverboten wurde ja vor Gericht geklärt und für nichtig befunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (15. Mai 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Jetzt mußte ich echt auf der Karte nachschauen, Altmühltal kenn ich ein anderes und da von Tutzing so mal hinfahren machte mich stutzig
> außerdem meine ich  ist da nicht soviel für Biker erlaubt.


@KarinS meinte wohl die Tour davor  Von Tutzing ins Altmühltal wäre - als Tagestour - wohl nicht sooo traillastig  
Zu den Radlverboten hat  @LenkaK ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. Mai 2019)

Gründe, warum ich den Bell Super DH liebe:





Erst eine Runde Bikepark (wobei es für mich kein idealer Tag war, da reinzuschnuppern, der Track ist nicht ohne und ich war an dem Tag nicht so gut drauf), dann mit der Hunsrückbahn hoch auf die andere Seite und Endlosflow runter gen Rhein.








 










Wird im Sommer schwieriger werden, wenn die Wege voll sind mit Wanderern, aber es ist nah genug, dass ich sogar unter der Woche am Nachmittag noch mindestens eine Abfahrt, wenn nicht sogar zwei schaffen könnte, wenn ich direkt nach der Arbeit in den Zug hüpfe.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> @KarinS meinte wohl die Tour davor  Von Tutzing ins Altmühltal wäre - als Tagestour - wohl nicht sooo traillastig
> Zu den Radlverboten hat  @LenkaK ja schon geschrieben.



Wer lesen kann kommt weiter  Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## M_on_Centurion (18. Mai 2019)

@sommerfrische 
Welche Gegend im Altmühltal war das denn?


----------



## sommerfrische (18. Mai 2019)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> @sommerfrische
> Welche Gegend im Altmühltal war das denn?


Das war um Kinding/Kipfenberg


----------



## Drahteseli (19. Mai 2019)

Gestern war ich relativ spontan auf meinen Hometrails guiden 

Es war echt ne coole Runde und statt mit dem Plüschsofa bin ich mit dem Hardtail unterwegs gewesen, ganz im Sinne der Gruppendynamik

Die Quote an Mädels und Hardtails haben wir gestern schön nach oben gedrückt 

Das Wetter war perfekt und ich konnte das Bekannte auch wieder auf eine neue Art und Weise sehen. 
Die Begleitung war grandios und wird mich wohl nun öfter belästigen 

Ein kleiner Eindruck für euch 


 
Mehr Bilder und Tourenkritik folgen bestimmt bald 

Zunächst müssen sie erstmal die "Stadt im Nebel" begutachten


----------



## sommerfrische (19. Mai 2019)

Das Gras sieht ja toll aus. Richtig wuschelig und so richtig maigrün.


----------



## Mausoline (19. Mai 2019)

Schönes Bild FdT 

Ich hab mal wieder Wege getestet 

hat gut angefangen




ist dann feuchter geworden mit Schiebestellen




jetzt nur noch schieben und suchen 




und dann hat auch noch die Brücke gefehlt 




dann hab ich noch Wegumfahrungen für ein bestimmtes Vorhaben getestet und bin am höchsten Punkt vorbei




und an einer meiner Lieblingsstellen




zurück wollte ich noch was Unbekanntes fahren, bin dann aber von oben überrascht worden und musste 45 Minuten Zwangspause einlegen 
dann hatte sich das erledigt  und schee wars trotzdem


----------



## Martina H. (19. Mai 2019)

...superschöne Tour in unbekannter, neuer Gegend mit tollen Trails und viel Gelegenheit meine Schiebetechnik zu verbessern  ,  bei Superwetter, tollem Guiding - heute ist nicht alle Tage, wir kommen wieder, keine Frage


----------



## Schwimmer (19. Mai 2019)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Gestern war ich relativ spontan auf meinen Hometrails guiden
> 
> Es war echt ne coole Runde und statt mit dem Plüschsofa bin ich mit dem Hardtail unterwegs gewesen, ganz im Sinne der Gruppendynamik
> 
> ...



... Du hast die "Reiseleiterin" gegeben, dann ist das Bfe Dein Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (19. Mai 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... Du hast die "Reiseleiterin" gegeben, dann ist das Bfe Dein Bike?


Nein das bfe ist mir ein wenig zu groß. 
Meins ist das Mini Dartmoor in der Mitte


----------



## Martina H. (19. Mai 2019)

komisch, ich habe ein ähnliches


----------



## Mausoline (19. Mai 2019)

@Martina H. hast du dich hinterm Baum versteckt  komm raus


----------



## Martina H. (19. Mai 2019)

...nö, ich liege im Gras und locke Zecken an - guckst Du


----------



## lucie (19. Mai 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... Du hast die "Reiseleiterin" gegeben, dann ist das Bfe Dein Bike?



Nö, meins.


----------



## scylla (19. Mai 2019)

Ihr könnt doch nicht erzählen, dass ihr nur im Gras halb begrabene Räder fotografiert habt...


----------



## lucie (19. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ihr könnt doch nicht erzählen, dass ihr nur im Gras halb begrabene Räder fotografiert habt...



Dooooch. 

Ach ja, Trails gab's glaube ich auch - die Natur war aber soooo unschlagbar präsent, einfach traumhaft schön.


----------



## Drahteseli (19. Mai 2019)

Dank @Martina H. gibt es noch ein schlechtes Actionbild vom Trail.
 
Also das Bild ist gut, ich nicht so 
Im letzten Moment hab ich mich für weg drücken statt springen entscheiden

Ansonsten habe ich nur wenige Fotopausen bemerkt


----------



## Mausoline (23. Mai 2019)

Auf der Heimfahrt kreuz und quer gefahren 





und dabei vom Westweg Talvariante








auf die Höhenvariante Westweg gewechselt




Schön in der Abendsonne und mit dem vielen Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (31. Mai 2019)

Die ultimative Uphillchallenge auf einem meiner Lieblingswanderwege gepackt. Strenggenommen einfach nur felsig bergauf, aber ich war bisher immer daran gescheitert.
Not today 

Ansonsten war die ganze Runde Zucker, bergauf trailig und gemütlich mit ein paar technischen Herausforderungen, bergab flowig bis Whaaaat!
Was ich nicht gedacht hatte, dass es mir so Spaß machen würde, sehr ausgesetzte Wege zu fahren. Blickführung ist nicht immer meine beste Freundin, aber da klappts super.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juni 2019)

Erste Impressionen vom langen Wochenende 

Mittagspause




Aussicht




Wasser




Orchideen am Wegesrand


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Juni 2019)

Ich sage nur - Augen auf bei der Tourenauswahl 

Nachdem ich diverse Runden "auf sicher" gefahren war, wollt ich nun auch mal nachschauen, wo denn die Schneegrenze ist. Jetzt weiß ich es  




Hab das Rad hochgetragen - erst auf trockenen Wanderwegen, dann durch Schmelzwasserbäche, dann durch den Schnee...und dann wieder runtergeschoben 

Weil der Schnee aber nicht ganz unerwartet kam, hatte ich noch was in petto...





... nämlich den Berg gegenüber 





Gleiche Höhe, andere Expo...und weil ich zwischendurch meinen Teller (mit Käsekuchen) brav leer gegessen hatte, kam auch wieder die Sonne raus.





Wünsche allen sonnige Feiertage


----------



## Tatü (8. Juni 2019)

Schöne Bilder. Ab welcher Höhe hattest du Schnee? Ich habe auch keine Lust durch Schmelzwasserbäche zu fahren. Wo warst du unterwegs?


----------



## sommerfrische (8. Juni 2019)

Tatü schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Ab welcher Höhe hattest du Schnee? Ich habe auch keine Lust durch Schmelzwasserbäche zu fahren. Wo warst du unterwegs?


Das war die Tegernseer Gegend. Schattseitig/in Mulden lag der Schnee ab ca. 1300hm.


----------



## Mausoline (9. Juni 2019)

Impressionen rund um unsere Wege vom letzten Wochenende 

Hochmoorseen








Vegetation












Panoramen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. Juni 2019)

scheee war's


----------



## Martina H. (10. Juni 2019)

... hab noch eins...


----------



## sommerfrische (10. Juni 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Impressionen rund um unsere Wege vom letzten Wochenende
> 
> Hochmoorseen
> 
> ...


Sehr schöne Landschaftsbilder 
Wo wart ihr?


----------



## Mausoline (10. Juni 2019)

Das ist meine Heimat  auf dem Westweg auf den Höhen des Nordschwarzwalds unterwegs.

Wenn ich mal alle Fotos hab  gibts auch noch nen kleinen Bericht.


----------



## Mausoline (10. Juni 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... hab noch eins...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 872616




Obwohl ich Bilder mit den gelupften Hinterrädern nicht mag, wär das heut das FdT für mich 


Sehr schöne Stimmung


----------



## Martina H. (10. Juni 2019)

Danke


----------



## Fasani (11. Juni 2019)

Von Mainz an den Niederrhein in 3 Tagen. Ohne MTB, den Fluss im Blick und als Mitbringsel eine Überlastung der Achillessehne, nur weil ich so nett war, mein Rad für einen Tag zu tauschen. Scheiss-Idee *mimimi* 
Aber egal, schön war's!


----------



## lucie (11. Juni 2019)




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juni 2019)

Ich durfte auch mit, also nicht Mädels alleine.


----------



## lucie (13. Juni 2019)

Müsste eigentlich "Impressionen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit" heißen, aber ich war ja immerhin mit dem Ratt dorthin unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (23. Juni 2019)




----------



## sommerfrische (23. Juni 2019)

Urlaub daheim  









Spaß 





Schön war´s


----------



## sommerfrische (24. Juni 2019)

Sehe gerade, dass es eines meiner Fotos (gestern hochgeladen, aber hier noch nicht gepostet aus Zeitmangel....) in die FdT-Auswahl geschafft hat. Ein Blümchenbild  - wen´s interssiert...


----------



## IndianaWalross (24. Juni 2019)

Zunächst 2 GoPro screenshots - wer rechnet mitten in der Stadt mit sowas, wenn er ganz harmlos graveln gehen will? Da kamen wir noch durch...





Hier verfing sich dann mein Antrieb in den Kletten, und die restlichen 50m oder so hab ich den Hobel dann rausgetragen  Zwischen Bild 1 und 2 gab es noch einen Brombeerast auf Gesichtshöhe quer über dem Weg! Schön hinter einer Kurve, die hydraulische Bremse hat mir mein Gesicht gerettet, kam 1-2cm davor zum stehen und aus den Pedalen!





Danach ging es wunderbar über die Felder zum Dosenmoor..





Wo ich mir dann mal kurz ein MTB gewünscht habe, da waren 2 Löcher unterm Gras, da haben unsere Felgen dann 2x gescheppert das es krachte - ist aber Gott sei Dank alles an Mensch und Material heile durchgekommen... Da über den zugewachsenen "Weg" kamen wir her... gesehen hat man dank Sonne direkt auf die Brille genau nix, Blindflug...




Danach einmal Abflug im Morast für das Walross, Glück im Unglück alles heile geblieben bis auf ein paar unbedeutende Kratzer und den Stolz, sah danach etwas Moorleichig aus, aber immerhin weich gefallen _hüstel_. Da wir kein Licht mit hatten und es immer später wurde haben wir dann erstmal abgebrochen und den Heimweg angetreten parallel zum Einfelder See:


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Juni 2019)

Heute war ich auf Grund der Hitze mal froh, dass es auf der Arbeit spät geworden ist.


----------



## IndianaWalross (1. Juli 2019)

Dagegen hilft nur um vor 5 mit Sonnenaufgang loszukommen > haben unseren Graveltrip diesmal bei Tageslicht und anfangs 13°C fortgesetzt... als wir gegen 9:30 Uhr wieder zu Hause einrollten zeigte das Thermometer bereits 27°C 

Morgensonne im Nebel





Rundblättriger Sonnentau





Eidertal-Wanderweg





Blaue Brücke (Eidertal-Wanderweg)





Mitten über die Kuhweide





Heuballen


----------



## sommerfrische (1. Juli 2019)

Ist zwar OT (bzw. OR=ohne Rad ):

Der Hitze in eine (halbwegs) schattige Schlucht entflohen, der Lawinenrest war noch weit über frau hoch.





Oben bin ich dann doch ziemlich gegrillt worden. Dafür war Sicht bis zum Mittelmeer und wg der Hitze niemand unterwegs


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Juli 2019)

Warst du in der Wolfsschlucht?

Die Tour hab' ich auch mal zu Fuss an einem Hitzetag gemacht, in der Annahme, eine schattige Tour durch eine Nordseitige Schlucht zu machen. Was für ein Irrtum! Hab's als Winterkind nur knapp überlebt . Als Belohnungs gab's in Wildbad Kreuth tollen Räuchersaibling -- sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## sommerfrische (1. Juli 2019)

Ja, war die Wolfsschlucht. Ich mag die Ecke sehr, vor allem den Blaubergkamm (den ich wg der Hitze allerdings diesmal ausgelassen hab  ). Fand den Schatten in der Schlucht übrigens ausreichend wg der Bäume. Nur oben war's selbst für eine sommerfrische etwas warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (1. Juli 2019)

Ja, den Blaubergkamm hatte ich damals auch geplant, die Vernuft hat aber obsiegt .


----------



## Wendeline (5. Juli 2019)

Heute einen schönen Nachmittag auf dem Ettelsberg, Willingen gehabt und die neuen Flowtrails im Park unter die Stollen genommen Mit dem Lift hochgondeln ist auch mal schön


----------



## sommerfrische (5. Juli 2019)

Jetzt komme ich endlich dazu, Bilder von meinem Kurzurlaub VOR der Großen Hitze zu posten 

2 Mädels - ein Gedanke 





Jeder erstrampelte Höhenmeter wurde zum Trail-Tiefenmeter, so soll es sein 





Endlich bin ich auch mal am Brennergrenzkamm gewesen - mit einem  an @Pfadfinderin, die dort wohl mindestens einmal im Jahr langstrampelt (für mich war es das erste Mal).





Ist wirklich schön da. Das Verbotsschild beim "bösen Bauern" und die Zäune erschienen uns allerdings so eindeutig abweisend, dass wir lieber den Pfad hochgeschoben haben. Lohn der Mühe: ein Almrausch-Frühlingstraum  (das Bild ist tatsächlich FdT geworden, obwohl es natürlich nicht ich gemacht habe.)





Am Gipfel.





Die "Tankstelle" kam zur rechten Zeit





Und Abfahrt 





War ein später, aber feiner Saison-Start ins richtige Bergradeln.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich nicht mehr arbeiten muss, verkaufe ich meine Wohnung hier und ziehe in eine Gegend mit richtigen Bergen und Liften.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Juli 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Endlich bin ich auch mal am Brennergrenzkamm gewesen - mit einem  an @Pfadfinderin, die dort wohl mindestens einmal im Jahr langstrampelt (für mich war es das erste Mal).



Ich hoffe, nächstes WE ist es wieder so weit  , sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Dass die Tankstelle auf hatte, da hattet Ihr Glück! Seid ihr auch an der Sattelbergalm eingekehrt und habt die sensationellen Kaspressknödel probiert?
Wie seid Ihr denn dann weitergefahren?


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Juli 2019)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, nächstes WE ist es wieder so weit  , sofern das Wetter mitspielt.






Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Seid ihr auch an der Sattelbergalm eingekehrt und habt die sensationellen Kaspressknödel probiert? Wie seid Ihr denn dann weitergefahren?


Wir waren etwas in Eile, das Wetter war nicht hundertprozentig stabil angesagt, deshalb keine Pause mit Kaspressknödel  Abgefahren sind wir beim Sandjoch, dann zurück zum Brenner, wo wir gestartet sind. Haben die Tour auf dem Rückweg von Südtirol gemacht. Ich bin an dem Tag dann noch mit dem Zug heimgefahren. Viele der "üblichen" Touren in der Gegend wären aber auch noch nicht gegangen, weil noch viel Schnee lag. Brennergrenzkamm war gerade so machbar (paar Schneefelder noch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich am Brenner starte, dann schenke ich mir den Sattelberg. Wobei die Aussicht vom Gipfel schon sehr toll ist, das muss ich zugeben.


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juli 2019)

Wo ist denn die Tankstelle


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Juli 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Tankstelle


Die liegt auf dem Weg (am Kamm), gerade so weit vom Sattelberg entfernt, dass das Auftanken schon wieder lohnt.


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juli 2019)

Da sind wir dann vor 2 Jahren dran vorbeigerauscht


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Juli 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Da sind wir dann vor 2 Jahren dran vorbeigerauscht


Oder es gab sie noch nicht? Oder sie war gerade nicht befüllt? Wie man sieht, waren das "nur" Getränke in einem Brunnen zur Selbstbedienung.


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Juli 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> auf dem Rückweg von Südtirol


Bilder Bilder Bilder ...!


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Bilder Bilder Bilder ...!


Man sollte bekanntlich nicht alles dokumentieren  
Aber ein wichtiges Bild hatte ich tatsächlich ausgelassen:



Buchweizenkuchen und ein GARANTIERT chemiefreies Getränk 

Hier für @Lenka K.: noch ein Fleißbeweis.....



.... und Spaß-Belege 









Schön und viel zu kurz war's


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juli 2019)

Das kommt mir bekannt vor: ist das an den Stoamandeln bei Meransen/Gitschberg?


----------



## Mausoline (10. Juli 2019)

Wo du schon überall warst  aber ich war auch schon dort  zu Fuß, muss so 1977/78 gewesen sein  Schullandheim

und ich hätte es gern vor 2 Jahren in unsere Tour eingebunden, hat aber leider nicht gepaßt.

@sommerfrische wie hats dir dort gefallen?


----------



## Aninaj (10. Juli 2019)

Heute auf der Testrunde schöne Ausblicke gehabt ☺️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (10. Juli 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @sommerfrische wie hats dir dort gefallen?


Schöne Hütte, schöner laaanger Trail  Aber oben auch sehr verbaut. Und auch das letzte Stück Weg zum Gipfel ist mittlerweile breit ausgebaut


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Juli 2019)

Den breiten Forstweg gibt es, seit sie das Hotel nach der Anratter Hütte gebaut haben. Früher musste man ja die Wiese hochschieben, da geht der Forstweg deutlich entspannter. Der Trail vom Gipfel runter ist vor 2 oder 3 Jahren ziemlich erodiert, der war zuvor auch noch deutlich fluffiger. Ich jedenfalls finde, dass Schinderei und Trailspaß in einem nicht mehr günstigen Verhältnis stehen, zumal die Auffahrt schon ziemlich gach ist (vor allem nach dem Parkplatz Wetterkreuz).


----------



## Perlenkette (12. Juli 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Heute auf der Testrunde schöne Ausblicke gehabt ☺



Schöööön! Ist das zufällig hier?


----------



## Aninaj (12. Juli 2019)

Genau da! Hab da ne wirklich nette Tour für den Heimweg gefunden  jetzt fehlt nur noch das passende Rad dafür


----------



## sommerfrische (12. Juli 2019)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls finde, dass Schinderei und Trailspaß in einem nicht mehr günstigen Verhältnis stehen, zumal die Auffahrt schon ziemlich gach ist (vor allem nach dem Parkplatz Wetterkreuz).aber


Du bist aber streng  Ich fand den Trail schöööön. Und nach den üblichen Voralpenfahrten herrlich lang. Klar, Erosion gibt es. Sah für mich aber nicht schlimm und nicht nur menschengemacht aus. Und genug Fluff war auch


----------



## sommerfrische (12. Juli 2019)

@Pfadfinderin warst du denn inzwischen am Brenner?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Juli 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> @Pfadfinderin warst du denn inzwischen am Brenner?



Nein  leider nicht. War für dieses WE geplant, macht aber bei den Wetterausichten keinen Sinn. Jetzt geht es dann erst mal nach Bormio in den Urlaub


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Juli 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ich fand den Trail schöööön


Mich hat der Knappensteig auch nicht von den Socken gehauen ... war mir irgendwie zu schottrig .

Das Ambiente 2014 ... naja. Seht selbst .












Nur die Tatsache, dass ich dank Gästekarte ganz warmduscherinartig das Schotterschrubben vermeiden konnte, hat den Tag gerettet. Die schönsten Trails waren nämlich die alpine Querung Gitschberg-Moserhütte-Altfasstal und die alten Pfade Spinges-Mühlbach.


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Mich hat der Knappensteig auch nicht von den Socken gehauen ... war mir irgendwie zu schottrig .
> 
> Das Ambiente 2014 ... naja. Seht selbst .
> 
> ...


Iiih, das ist wirklich hässlich. Da warst du wohl pünktlich zu den Bauarbeiten da oben. So akut schlimm ist das nicht mehr, aber mir war's, wie gesagt, auch zu verbaut. Was den Trail angeht - das ist nicht der Holy Trail, aber mir hat's gereicht  Wahrscheinlich seid ihr einfach Besseres gewohnt als ich, ich komme offenbar doch zu wenig rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Juli 2019)

Nein, so würde ich das nicht sagen! Vor 2 Jahren haben sie einfach in den Trail sehr tiefe Rinnen gegraben, damit wohl das Wasser abfließen kann. Die waren perfekt, um mit dem 26" Rad einzuparken. Irgendwann nervt´s dann. In der Mitte kommt man ja bei einer Alm vorbei, da steht immer alles unter Wasser, egal, wie trocken der Rest ist. Also vor 3 oder 4 Jahren war der Trail wirklich 1. Sahne! Sonst hätte ich mich nicht den steilen Sch...ß hochgequält.  Aber in der Gegend gibt es schon noch paar schöne Sachen, z.B. vom Roßkopf ein Stück den Dolomieuweg und dann den Trail ins Pflerschtal. Erstaunlicherweise kann man oben am Roßkopf, obwohl Gondel etc. recht gut einkehren!


----------



## bikebecker (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo 
Auf dem Heidschnuckenweg. 







Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. Juli 2019)

Lahnhöhen  Gerne unterschätzt, aktuell mein Lieblingsrevier


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juli 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 887788
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 887787
> 
> ...


Da gibt es noch viel viel mehr, mehr per PM.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. Juli 2019)

Ich weiß


----------



## sommerfrische (22. Juli 2019)

Eine entspannte Tour....









... und eine etwas sportlicherere am See.





Der versprochene "Sinkflug" nach unten wurde durch pulvertrockenen, echt schotterigen Karwendelschotter und ein paar spitzige Spitzkehren leider etwas erschwert 





Hier war dann schon wieder alles easy...





Und das Finale hat mir auch gefallen: dem Regen in den Bergen konnte ich buchstäblich davon fahren und dann fuhr auch noch dieser hübsche alte Dampfzug direkt unterhalb von meinem Trail durch.





Schön war´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (22. Juli 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Eine entspannte Tour.... Schön war´s



So schaut's auch aus ...


----------



## bikebecker (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo 
Über Nauders. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Juli 2019)

Neuradl testen & der Hitze entfliehen in Davos 

Hochgebirgstrail





Fast oben





Ziel in Sicht





Almschönheit





Lieblingstrail





Schee woar's (is   )!


----------



## sommerfrische (23. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Neuradl testen & der Hitze entfliehen in Davos
> 
> Hochgebirgstrail
> 
> ...


Herrlich. Und bei der Hitze alles richtig gemacht. Klimatisiertes Büro ist da nur die zweitbeste Lösung Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Perlenkette (24. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Neuradl testen & der Hitze entfliehen in Davos


Schöööön! Sieht super aus.    (Das passt; Gestern habe ich eine Last-Minute-Ferienwohnung in Davos gesehen........ ; bin irgendwie planlos und unentschlossen dieses Jahr)


----------



## Schwimmer (24. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Neuradl testen & der Hitze entfliehen in Davos
> 
> Hochgebirgstrail
> 
> ...



Schee, und wo iss s'Radl ...


----------



## Lenka K. (24. Juli 2019)

Davos contd. 

Ein weiterer Hochgebirgstrail





Eine weitere Almschönheit





Traumabfahrt vom Jakobshorn







​
Schilder zum Schmunzeln





Schilder zum Weinen ...




... ist das die Zukunft des Bikens? Trails nur für bergauffahrende E-Bikes erlaubt??? 


Kontraste am Wegesrand





Ein sehr heisser Supertag mit einem neuen Supertrail, auf den ich mich mit dem alten Radl (@scylla, @Votec Tox et al. bitte nicht lachen) nicht getraut hab'. Zu recht, denke ich, aber heute hat's richtig Spass gemacht!


----------



## Mausoline (24. Juli 2019)

Das Foto ist nicht ganz lesbar. Also die E-Biker dürfen bergauf fahren und die Biobiker müssen die Straße benutzen


----------



## Lenka K. (24. Juli 2019)

P.S. Bilder vom Radl gibt's morgen .


----------



## Lenka K. (24. Juli 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das Foto ist nicht ganz lesbar. Also die E-Biker dürfen bergauf fahren und die Biobiker müssen die Straße benutzen


So isses!

Das Problem sind hier gar nicht die Wanderer, denn der Trail führt in der "Abfahrt" eigentlich die meiste Zeit eben oder leicht bergauf. Aber nach Trailende gibt's eine steile Forststrasse, die an einem Hof vorbeiführt und anscheinend  ist dem Bauer ein Biker zuviel entgegengerast (trotz zahlreicher "Bitte langsam fahren"-Schilder).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (24. Juli 2019)

Dann muss er ja jetzt nur noch vor den bergauf rasenden E-Bikern auf die Seite springen  viel Spaß


----------



## scylla (25. Juli 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das Foto ist nicht ganz lesbar. Also die E-Biker dürfen bergauf fahren und die Biobiker müssen die Straße benutzen


Reingezoomt erkennt man's. E-Biker dürfen den Trail benutzen (bergauf), Bio-Biker müssen die Straße nehmen (bergab) 

PS: wer würde denn über Spaß auf schönen Trails lachen? Grinsen vielleicht


----------



## Schwimmer (25. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> P.S. Bilder vom Radl gibt's morgen .



OK, Scottie beam me up ...


----------



## Schwimmer (25. Juli 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Reingezoomt erkennt man's. E-Biker dürfen den Trail benutzen (bergauf), Bio-Biker müssen die Straße nehmen (bergab)
> 
> PS: wer würde denn über Spaß auf schönen Trails lachen? Grinsen vielleicht




.... ohne meinen Anwalt sage ich nix mehr über diese Mopeds ...


----------



## sommerfrische (25. Juli 2019)

Die Schweiz war es nicht . (Früh) ins (Hoch)gebirge starten, um der Hitze zu entfliehen, das geht aber auch hier 





Man sieht im Bild unten den hübschen Weg am Fels entlang, der für mich allerdings unfahrbar ist (S4??). Die Räder hatten wir deshalb am Beginn der Felsen geparkt und waren zu Fuß auf dem Gipfel.





Fahrspaß gab es dann noch genug 









Blick zurück






Schön war´s


----------



## scratch_a (26. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Davos contd.
> ...
> Schilder zum Weinen ...
> 
> ...



Wo steht das Schild? Das haben wir letztes Jahr nicht gesehen. Wenn man die Sertigstraße benutzen soll, dann müsste es ja die 647 Rinerhorn/Sertig-Runde sein, oder? Die ist in der interaktiven Karte aber noch so drin, wie wir sie letztes Jahr gefahren sind 

/edit: Ok, bei Outdooractive haben sie ihn schon anders drin, auf der Straße. Find ich sehr schade, erstens weil es ein sehr schöner Trail für den Einstieg/zum ausrollern ist und zweitens, weil wir da letztes Jahr so gut wie keinem begegnet sind. Außerdem wäre der an den meisten Stellen problemlos mit Gegenverkehr zu befahren.


----------



## Mausoline (26. Juli 2019)

Durscht


----------



## Schwimmer (26. Juli 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Die Schweiz war es nicht . (Früh) ins (Hoch)gebirge starten, um der Hitze zu entfliehen, das geht aber auch hier
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 889564
> 
> ...



... auch nicht schlecht ...  
... und sogar mit Bike und Bikerin ...


----------



## Perlenkette (26. Juli 2019)

Inspiration unterwegs:






gesehen; getan- nach der Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (26. Juli 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> dann müsste es ja die 647 Rinerhorn/Sertig-Runde sein


Genau. Sperrungsgründe siehe oben.


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Juli 2019)

Auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch 











​Leider keine Äkschnbilder, das ist beim Solofahren a bissl schwierig .


----------



## scratch_a (26. Juli 2019)

Habe ich gelesen. An die Stelle kann ich mich aber nicht so recht erinnern bzw. hab zwar eine im Kopf, weiß aber nicht, ob es die wirklich war. Da fuhr man aber nicht direkt durch einen Hof. Naja, wie auch immer. Schade, dass zu solchen Maßnahmen gegriffen werden muss. Eine Sperrung ist ja immer der letzte Ausweg 
Die Straße runter rollern ist ja mehr als fad, oder?


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Juli 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> nicht direkt durch einen Hof


Direkt durch den Hof nicht, aber direkt vor dem parkenden Auto des Bauern ...


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 889935
> 
> ...



So isch's recht ...  
Wünsche werden wahr ... 

L i Ä sozusagen,
Lenka in Äkschn  

näksch 'mal vielleicht, Äkschnbilder ...


----------



## Schneeflocke (27. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Schilder zum Weinen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... ist das die Zukunft des Bikens? Trails nur für bergauffahrende E-Bikes erlaubt???



Danke für die Info! Das bringt meine Tourenplanung für kommende Woche etwas durcheinander... Ob man den "Trail" anders rum wohl auch ohne E-MTB fahren darf? Dann könnte man ja noch den Epic-Trail aufs Rinerhorn dranhängen. Aber so richtig Spaß hätte ich da bergauf vermutlich sowieso nicht  Anders rum wars einfach schön flowig, immer ein toller Abschluss  Und der Felsenweg ist auch gesperrt. Gibts noch weitere Einschränkungen rund um Klosters/Davos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (29. Juli 2019)

Schneeflocke schrieb:


> Gibts noch weitere Einschränkungen rund um Klosters/Davos?


Nicht dass ich wüsste ...


Schneeflocke schrieb:


> Und der Felsenweg ist auch gesperrt.


Die Sperre lässt sich bei der Chörbschhorntour mit a bissl treten gut über den Panoramaweg umfahren. Näheres hier.


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Juli 2019)

Mellental-Runde (bei Mellau/ Österreich)..... ein kleines Zicklein beäugt ziemlich neugierig während der Einkehr auf der Alpe mein Bike ...


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juli 2019)




----------



## Lenka K. (30. Juli 2019)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Mellental-Runde (bei Mellau/ Österreich)..... ein kleines Zicklein beäugt ziemlich neugierig während der Einkehr auf der Alpe mein Bike ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 891316


Geschickt gewählter Bildausschnitt!


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 889935
> 
> ...


Ich versuchs mal:
1. Bild: Latschnfüegga, da geht es dann entweder links weiter zum Chörbschhorn oder runter Richtung Arosa oder zurück zur Schatzalp usw., da hat man diesen tollen Blick und kann die Trails Richtung Arosa erahnen...

2. Bild: da hätte ich spontan auf die Hütte oben am früheren Schlepplift der Madrisa getippt aber da paßt der "Hügel" samt Flagge nicht, somit vermute ich die Schutzhütte unterhalb vom Chörbschhorngipfel

3. Bild: Da bin ich mir unsicher, Rinerhorn runter oder Jakobshorn?


----------



## Lenka K. (30. Juli 2019)

Bilderrätsel Schweiz?  

1+2: richtig!
3: Rinerhorn nach Jenisberg, halbrichtig.

Macht 150 Punkte für @Votec Tox!


----------



## Schneeflocke (5. August 2019)

Ein paar Tage rund um Klosters/Davos (CH).

Der Übergang von Davos über den Wolfgangpass nach Klosters ist ausgebaut worden und sehr flüssig zu fahren.
Einerseits schade, aber andererseits gut für die nicht so starken kleinen und großen Biker.





U.a. bin ich die Tour 647 gefahren, von Davos aus aufs Rinerhorn (zum Glück hatte ich vergessen wie steil es da ist) und dann die Abfahrt ins Sertigtal.


----------



## Aninaj (5. August 2019)

War auch mal wieder ein paar Tage in den großen Bergen unterwegs 




Sonne




ein bißchen weiß




ein bißchen mehr weiß




kühler Bergsee




lila Blümchen




Gipfel in tief fliegenden Wolkenfetzen




kurze Pause im Grünen




einfach schön




und wir mittendrin


----------



## Lenka K. (6. August 2019)

Traumhaft!  

Wallis?


----------



## Aninaj (6. August 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Traumhaft!
> 
> Wallis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (8. August 2019)

...immer wieder geil


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (9. August 2019)

Ich war die letzten Tage auch in Davos unterwegs und bin immer wieder begeistert


----------



## Schwimmer (9. August 2019)

Downhillqueen79 schrieb:


> Ich war die letzten Tage auch in Davos unterwegs und bin immer wieder begeistert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 895265Anhang anzeigen 895267Anhang anzeigen 895268Anhang anzeigen 895269Anhang anzeigen 895270Anhang anzeigen 895271



Sehr schön ...


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2019)

War auch mal wieder mit Bike unterwegs 









und als spezielles Training Schiebestrecke berghoch




Test bestanden


----------



## sommerfrische (10. August 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> als spezielles Training Schiebestrecke berghoch
> 
> Test bestanden


Klingt, als hättest du was Besonderes vor 
Mal wieder AX?


----------



## Aninaj (10. August 2019)

Dem Rucksack nach würde ich auch auf AX tippen


----------



## sommerfrische (10. August 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Dem Rucksack nach würde ich auch auf AX tippen


Wer weiß, was @Mausoline bei Tagestouren so alles mitnimmt. Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte, Geschirr, eine Bialetti für den Kaffee.... Schon ist der Escapist voll


----------



## Mausoline (10. August 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Wer weiß, was @Mausoline bei Tagestouren so alles mitnimmt. Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte, Geschirr, eine Bialetti für den Kaffee.... Schon ist der Escapist voll



Wimperntusche nicht vergessen 

AX leider nicht  eine Runde ist geplant
aber die Schiebestrecke war vermutlich zu kurz und nicht steil genug


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2019)

Als Mann lese ich hier gerne mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (10. August 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Als Mann lese ich hier gerne mit



... kluges Kind ...


----------



## Lenka K. (10. August 2019)

Die lila Schuhe - top!


----------



## Mausoline (10. August 2019)

Die alten sind türkis


----------



## Denzinger (19. August 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wimperntusche nicht vergessen
> 
> AX leider nicht  eine Runde ist geplant
> aber die Schiebestrecke war vermutlich zu kurz und nicht steil genug


 Da hast wohl recht die Schiebestrecke war zu kurz und nicht steil genug, aber dass hast ja inzwischen selber festgestellt, wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. August 2019)

@RockyRider66
Den Trail, den du erwähnt hattest, haben mir btw zwei MTBler kürzlich gezeigt. Falls du diesen lustigen Achterbahntrail nach der Rüttelwiese meinst. Der endet zumindest da unten, wo auch ca der dritte Abschnitt des anderen Trails endet.
Besonders diese Steilabfahrt mit dem unmöglichen Anfahrtswinkel ist witzig. Hab auch nur....einige Anläufe gebraucht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. August 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 901370
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 901371
> ...


Hi,

ja genau den Trail meinte ich.
War gestern auch unterwegs, zumindest unten am Torbogen hätten wir uns über den Weg fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. August 2019)

Ah, schön

Die Tour war vom Dienstag, nur eben recht spät gepostet. _gg_ Da auch ohne den Trail, hatte keine Lust, das alles wieder hochzustrampeln .


----------



## Mausoline (24. August 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... aber die Schiebestrecke war vermutlich zu kurz und nicht steil genug





Denzinger schrieb:


> Da hast wohl recht die Schiebestrecke war zu kurz und nicht steil genug, aber dass hast ja inzwischen selber festgestellt, wenn ich mich nicht irre




Ich wußte es 
Hier nach ca. 1,5 km schieben  da wars schon wieder ziemlich flach


----------



## cschaeff (25. August 2019)

Ah, Aufstieg Monte Roen?
Kann mich noch an die Latschenkiefer links erinnern


----------



## Bettina (25. August 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ah, Aufstieg Monte Roen?
> Kann mich noch an die Latschenkiefer links erinnern


Hast du dort eine Markierung hinterlassen?


----------



## cschaeff (25. August 2019)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hast du dort eine Markierung hinterlassen?


Nein, aber ich speichere Alles in meinem fotografischen Trailgedächtnis ab. Bei den Fotos in den bike-Bravos brauch ich keine Bildunterschriften mehr zulesen, ich sehe auf einen Blick, vor welchem Berg die gerade posen


----------



## Mausoline (2. September 2019)

Zur Abwechslung hab ich gestern eine schöne kleine Runde in meiner Urheimat gedreht 
und dabei

Geschichte abgefahren




einen Weg zum ersten Mal befahren




im Dschungel gelandet 




seit bestimmt 20 Jahren endlich den wieder gefahren 




und den gibts auch noch 




und dabei immer hart an der Grenze entlang 








und zum Schluß noch nen richtigen Kerl getroffen


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung hab ich gestern eine schöne kleine Runde in meiner Urheimat gedreht
> und dabei
> 
> Geschichte abgefahren
> ...


Grüne Fichten?
Gibt es bei uns nicht mehr viele.


----------



## Martina H. (2. September 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Grüne Fichten?
> Gibt es bei uns nicht mehr viele.



Harz?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Harz?


Nein unten am Rhein


----------



## Martina H. (2. September 2019)

...ah, weil im Harz sieht es auch schlimm aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. September 2019)

Bei uns wird zwar immer viel Holz gemacht, aber ich fand so schlecht sah der Wald nicht aus.
Ist allerdings auch Hochmoorgebiet und deshalb noch an vielen Stellen feucht.
Wenn aber dann mal die Borkenkäfer vom Nationalpark ausschwärmen


----------



## Martina H. (2. September 2019)

...so sieht es da aus...


----------



## Mausoline (2. September 2019)

ooooh mein Gott, das ist ja schrecklich

Ich liebe meinen Schwarzwald


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 905705
> 
> ...so sieht es da aus...


Leider.


----------



## Martina H. (2. September 2019)

...jo, die Stürme, die Trockenheit und die Borkenkäfer haben ganze Arbeit geleistet. Da sind riesige Flächen tot, sieht gruselig aus


----------



## sommerfrische (6. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 905705
> 
> ...so sieht es da aus...



Puh, das ist ja wirklich schlimm. Da traue ich mich kaum, meine Bildchen zu posten....

Bin gerade mit Familie auf Sizilien. Mit gottseidank (=länger recherchiert ) einem guten Bikeverleih vor Ort, teils wirklich schönen Trails, Korkeichen, Kaktusfeigen und herrliche Feigen zum Pflücken im Vorbeifahren.















Herrlich warm ist es, schön ist es


----------



## lucie (15. September 2019)

Morgenstund...


----------



## bikebecker (15. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 905705
> 
> ...so sieht es da aus...


Hallo
Auf dem Limes im Taunus ist man da schon weiter






Gruß bikebecker


----------



## lucie (15. September 2019)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Auf dem Limes im Taunus ist man da schon weiter
> Anhang anzeigen 910188
> Anhang anzeigen 910189
> Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. September 2019)




----------



## Wendeline (15. September 2019)

Wolkenstein, Südtirol  bestes Bikewetter und tolle Trails


----------



## Martina H. (22. September 2019)

Heute eine kleine Ausrüstungstestrunde gedreht


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. September 2019)

Wir waren das erste Mal mit unserem neuen Camper unterwegs und auch das erste Mal im Vinschgau und in Livigno   

Anreise über Reschen, ging schon gut los weil Reschenstrasse gesperrt 




Trailzauber fand ich eigentlich am Besten  tolle Aussichten, tolle Trailabschnitte, spaßige Kehren und nicht zuviel hm zum treten 







Weiter oben Latscher Alm




Leider waren die Trails für uns doch ordentlich anspruchsvoll, weswegen es so gut wie keine Actionfotos gibt  war für mich dann doch eher überlebensmodus 

Wanderweg 4b war aber  




Annaberger Böden




Weiter gings spontan nach Livigno...







Wenig Action aber wenigstens kann man in den murmelbahnen die Kurventechnik verfeinern 




Auf 3000m




Mein erstes Murmeltier in freier Wildbahn 







Tolle Sonnenuntergänge gabs auch


----------



## lucie (22. September 2019)

Fortsetzung:


----------



## Martina H. (22. September 2019)

@greenhorn-biker 

Neuer Camper? Zeig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. September 2019)




----------



## Martina H. (22. September 2019)

und? wie wars?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. September 2019)

Wir müssen noch ein bisschen Feintuning betreiben (beim Innenausbau), aber der Transit Custom ist   
Mit 130 PS sind wir flott die Serpentinen hoch gekommen und wendig ist er auch. Wenn man nicht schneller als 130 auf der Autobahn fährt  braucht man auch nur gute 7,5L 

Samstag auf Sonntag war es dann um die Null Grad  da hätten wir uns schon einen kleinen Heizlüfter gewünscht  Schlafen war jetzt nicht das Problem aber man schält sich so ungern aus der warmen Decke.


----------



## Martina H. (22. September 2019)

... da haben wir ja die Luxusvariante: so mit Standheizung und so 

Aber ist schon cool mit so einem Teil. Wo seid ihr untergekommen - Zeltplatz?


----------



## Mausoline (22. September 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Fortsetzung: ....



Hatte mich schon gewundert für was ihr ne Plane zum Biken dabei habt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... da haben wir ja die Luxusvariante: so mit Standheizung und so
> 
> Aber ist schon cool mit so einem Teil. Wo seid ihr untergekommen - Zeltplatz?


Campingplatz in Latsch, mit einem Stellplatz direkt an der Etsch   
Der in Livigno war nicht so schön, im Prinzip ein Parkplatz mit Rasensteinen  dafür sehr günstig.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (23. September 2019)

@greenhorn-biker 
was seid ihr in Livigno gefahren? Mottolino oder Carosello?


----------



## Martina H. (23. September 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Campingplatz in Latsch, mit einem Stellplatz direkt an der Etsch
> Der in Livigno war nicht so schön, im Prinzip ein Parkplatz mit Rasensteinen  dafür sehr günstig.




... wir waren mal in Glurns auf dem Campingplatz - kleiner aber schöner Platz...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. September 2019)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> @greenhorn-biker
> was seid ihr in Livigno gefahren? Mottolino oder Carosello?


Carosello 3000, das geshapte muss man mögen. Der neue The Bomb war gesperrt und für den Enduro war keine Zeit mehr, die sollen etwas natürlicher und schwerer sein. Den Rollercoaster fand ich am Besten 

Aber falls du meinen Kommentar mit den schweren Strecken meinst, der bezog sich auf die Strecken im Vinschgau. Sehr verblockt und steinig und auch wenn es "einfach" gekennzeichnete Strecken gibt würde ich da mit keinem Anfänger hinfahren


----------



## sommerfrische (27. September 2019)

Spätsommertour 






Habe dabei schwer mit meinem neuen breiteren Lenker gerungen,  mein gutes altes Speci musste erst wieder "mein" Rad werden. Und da ich mit den Öffis unterwegs war, waren es knapp 35 km Anfahrt bis zum Tourstart und am Ende 90km auf dem Tacho. Viel Fleißarbeit auf Schotter und Asphalt, aber hat sich gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2019)

Sieht aus wie Königssee


----------



## sommerfrische (27. September 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Königssee


Nee, anderer See, in Ö. Das Land mit den Bikeverboten.....


----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2019)

Ich glaub dann weiß ich es


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2019)

Kleine Runde pädeln gewesen mit bekannten Blicken 





gegenüber


----------



## Aninaj (29. September 2019)

Soso, in der Pfalz treibst du dich rum. Da war ich heute auch unterwegs, aber weiter nördlich 

(So wie letzte Woche)


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2019)

schön von dir zu hören und zu sehen


----------



## Lenka K. (29. September 2019)

Pädeln ist immer schön! 

Klettern in Spanien aber auch .


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. September 2019)

Männer sind zumindest fürs Fotografieren gut....


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. September 2019)

Und da sind noch mehr Frauen unterwegs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. Oktober 2019)

Herbst


----------



## Deleted 454842 (5. Oktober 2019)

Da hatte ich am Sonntag auch ein paar hübsche am Wegrand.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2019)

Winter.......


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2019)

Frauen unter sich


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2019)




----------



## sommerfrische (8. Oktober 2019)

Viel zu kurzes Langes Wochenende 





Erst ein Stopp in den Dolomiten, wo sich die Mitfahrerin bestens auskannte (und nicht nur dort ).
Ich durfte dankbar auf südseitigen Trails hinterherradeln 





Dann weiter in die Stollen und auf die Trails am Lago.....










Und auf traumhafte Flowtrails bei Rovereto. Runterfallen durfte ich da allerdings nicht. 









Schön war´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Oktober 2019)

Wie schön. Jetzt bin ich gerade mal seit 2 Wochen wieder zurück vom jährlichen Bikeurlaub am Lago und will schon wieder hin.


----------



## Mausoline (9. Oktober 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> ....
> Erst ein Stopp in den Dolomiten, wo sich die Mitfahrerin bestens auskannte (und nicht nur dort ).
> Ich durfte dankbar auf südseitigen Trails hinterherradeln
> 
> ...



Da waren wir in gleicher Richtung unterwegs 





allerdings wir zu Fuß und erst am Freitag, da wir den ganzen Tag   auf der Autobahn zugebracht haben.
Immer wieder ein Genuss


----------



## Martina H. (13. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2019)

Kannst dich noch so aufblasen  schaffst du nie.


----------



## Martina H. (13. Oktober 2019)

- btw. die Mauer sieht toll aus mit den Kürbissen, haben sie jedes Jahr, aber dieses mal sind sie richtig gross...


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2019)

Kleine Testrunde nach ner kranken Woche im schönen Herbstlichtwald


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Oktober 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Kleine Testrunde nach ner kranken Woche im schönen Herbstlichtwald


Testrunde 
Gibts was neues ?


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2019)

Nee leider nicht  wollte nur testen ob nach der *kranken *Woche bei dem super Wetter wieder was geht 

 aber anscheinend dauert im Alter alles etwas länger


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - btw. die Mauer sieht toll aus mit den Kürbissen, haben sie jedes Jahr, aber dieses mal sind sie richtig gross...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 923348



Und das Bike farblich passend dazu.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Oktober 2019)

dit issn Zufall 

 Hier gibt es noch ein paar Bilder zur Kurztour am Wochenende (#1516)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. Oktober 2019)

Am Freitag spontan für heute Urlaub genommen und meinen Crosser noch einmal ausgeführt. 
Es ging die Standardrunde um den Chiemsee.








Beim Zwischenstopp an einer Bäckerei, tolle Sache    Na wer is des bayerischen mächtig ?




Da es nach der Hälfte doch etwas zugezogen ist und es frisch wurde, gabs was warmes saisonales


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ... Beim Zwischenstopp an einer Bäckerei, tolle Sache   Na wer is des bayerischen mächtig ?
> Anhang anzeigen 923795
> ...



Dös woaß an jeder 

oder so ähnlich


----------



## scratch_a (14. Oktober 2019)

Bei uns dadad des  "zum Radl aloana" hoißen. Is mir scho oft aufgfalln, dass die Oberbayern eher des "o" am Anfang hom und mir Oberpfälzer eher des "a"


----------



## Aninaj (14. Oktober 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Am Freitag spontan für heute Urlaub genommen und meinen Crosser noch einmal ausgeführt.
> Es ging die Standardrunde um den Chiemsee.
> Anhang anzeigen 923793
> Anhang anzeigen 923794
> ...



Da muss ich auch mal drum rum radln. Wie lang ist dei Strecke?


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Oktober 2019)

Blindseetrail









Und nochmal Sommer im Herbst - wie schön


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Oktober 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Da muss ich auch mal drum rum radln. Wie lang ist dei Strecke?


Gemütliche 60km   damit sich das zum herfahren lohnt könntest du aber noch ne schleife dran hängen


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Blindseetrail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt es dazu vielleicht einen Track?
Bin schon so oft vorbei gefahren, hatte aber statt Lenker eine Lenkrad in der Hand....


----------



## sommerfrische (15. Oktober 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu vielleicht einen Track?
> Bin schon so oft vorbei gefahren, hatte aber statt Lenker eine Lenkrad in der Hand....



Du hast Post


----------



## Teuflor (15. Oktober 2019)

Au weh, ist der Blindseetrail jetzt zugeschüttet worden.. der war vor 2 Jahren noch ein durchgehend S2 trail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (15. Oktober 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Au weh, ist der Blindseetrail jetzt zugeschüttet worden.. der war vor 2 Jahren noch ein durchgehend S2 trail...


Im unteren Teil haben sie den Trail "restauriert", es gibt dazu auch Berichte im Forum. Die ausgewaschenen Rinnen, die du vermisst (ich finde solche Fahr- und Erosionsspuren ja nicht soo toll) gibt es weiter oben.


----------



## Teuflor (15. Oktober 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Im unteren Teil haben sie den Trail "restauriert", es gibt dazu auch Berichte im Forum. Die ausgewaschenen Rinnen, die du vermisst (ich finde solche Fahr- und Erosionsspuren ja nicht soo toll) gibt es weiter oben.


Ok, die Rinnen hat wirklich niemand vermisst. Aber die größeren Felsen mitten drin.. die waren schön  Hoffentlich gibts die noch!


----------



## sommerfrische (15. Oktober 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Ok, die Rinnen hat wirklich niemand vermisst. Aber die größeren Felsen mitten drin.. die waren schön  Hoffentlich gibts die noch!


Paar Felsen haben sie uns schon gelassen


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Oktober 2019)

Goldener Oktober in der Fränkischen 







​


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2019)

Immer noch nicht fit  deshalb wieder nur ne kleine Homerunde

verkehrter Blick


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2019)

Coole Optik-Spielerei  
Auch wenn der rationale Teil meines Gehirns längst erfasst hat was da abgebildet ist und es ganz "normal" findet, wird mir trotzdem irgendwie schwummrig beim Anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missfranzi (17. Oktober 2019)

...und ich hab mich gefragt, ob Du noch so unfit bist, dass Du unterm Rad liegst ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Oktober 2019)

missfranzi schrieb:


> ...und ich hab mich gefragt, ob Du noch so unfit bist, dass Du unterm Rad liegst ?


Ich kenne den Blick nur zur Genüge, gewöhnt man sich dran.
Es beginnt wieder die Zeit des Bodenturnens.....


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Oktober 2019)

Coole Perspektive - hat nen Moment gedauert, bis ich das richtig erfasst hatte.!


----------



## Aninaj (17. Oktober 2019)

Und ich hab gedacht - das ist aber nen komisch verkohlter Baumstamm da links oben


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Blick nur zur Genüge, gewöhnt man sich dran.
> Es beginnt wieder die Zeit des Bodenturnens.....



Falsch  kein Bodenturnen notwendig ...  aber ich geb zu ich habs um 180 Grad gedreht


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2019)

missfranzi schrieb:


> ...und ich hab mich gefragt, ob Du noch so unfit bist, dass Du unterm Rad liegst ?



Ich musste nur aufpassen  dass ich nicht zu weit vorgehe.


----------



## Fasani (18. Oktober 2019)

Mega-Foto!


----------



## lucie (20. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Martina H. (20. Oktober 2019)

@Verwirrbildmacherin

Verwirrbilder kann @lucie auch


----------



## lucie (20. Oktober 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @Verwirrbildmacherin
> 
> Verwirrbilder kann @lucie auch



Nur nicht so schön verwirrend, wie das Foddo von @Mausoline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Nur nicht so schön verwirrend, wie das Foddo von @Mausoline.



aber für den Anfang nicht schlecht  meine Lokalität war vermutlich besser
Ich find das  macht Spaß


----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2019)

Heut war Pilztag  also für mich nur zum fotografieren

den kenn ich 




aber den   ist das eine Mini Krause Glucke?


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2019)

die essbare Ausbeute der gestrigen kurzen Tour über die Haushügel


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Oktober 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> die essbare Ausbeute der gestrigen kurzen Tour über die Haushügel
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 926849



 oooh, sehr lecker


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2019)

Das Grüne sieht aber giftig aus


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Oktober 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das Grüne sieht aber giftig aus



Steinpilze sind nicht giftig, sie sind seeehr lecker   
Die sind halt schon ein wenig reifer, da iss nich mehr alles so wie am Anfang ...


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das Grüne sieht aber giftig aus



Schwimmer hat Recht: wenn Steinpilz schon etwas älter sind, bekommen sie eine gelbgrüne Färbung der Röhren. Die Schirme sind in dem Alter dann halt nicht mehr so fest sondern werden beim Kochen recht schwammig (im Risotto egal). Geschmacklich aber immer noch sehr lecker. 
Das schöne an Steinpilzen ist, dass man sie eigentlich garnicht mit irgendwas giftigem verwechseln kann. Allerhöchstens mit dem Gallenröhrling, aber der ist nicht direkt giftig sondern nur bitter, und wenn man sich unsicher ist, kann man einfach ein Stückchen abbrechen und mal daran lecken (passiert nichts dabei) -> wenn sofort bitterer Geschmack auf der Zunge dann Gallenröhrling.

Ich bin auch überhaupt nicht firm bei Pilzen, deswegen trau ich mich (zur eigenen Sicherheit) nur Steinpilz und Parasol mitzunehmen, zweitere haben zwar einen seltenen giftigen Verwandten, aber sind dennoch anhand ein paar einfacher Merkmale sicher zu bestimmen.
(Und beide sind so groß und eindeutig, dass man sie vom Rad aus beim Vorbeifahren erkennen kann )


----------



## sommerfrische (14. November 2019)

Vom Pilz-Herbst nun zu ... _something completely different _




Eine Skitour hat mich heute schon schwer gelockt. Aber erstens hab ich dem Schnee ohne Unterlage noch nicht getraut... und zweitens hatte ich wahnsinnig Lust auf eine Pulver(radl)tour.

Also ab ins November-Winterwonderland (wohlgemerkt sind das die Hausberge, nicht der Alpenhauptkamm).




Da oben gab's dann schon so viel Pulver, dass ich das Radl kurz tragen musste.
Aber Runterfahren ging dann schon wieder.





Kalt und schön war's (schön kalt eben)


----------



## KarinS (15. November 2019)

@sommerfrische  ist das in Bad Kohlgrub am Hörnle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (15. November 2019)

Das zweite Bild würde sich gut für den Rätselfred eignen .

Und ich würde sagen, gestern waren in den Hausbergen weder die Ski noch das Radl das optimale Sportgerät ...


----------



## Lenka K. (15. November 2019)

.


----------



## sommerfrische (15. November 2019)

.


----------



## sommerfrische (15. November 2019)

KarinS schrieb:


> @sommerfrische  ist das in Bad Kohlgrub am Hörnle?


Nein. Aber weil Lenka K. ganz recht hat mit ihrer Anregung


Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild würde sich gut für den Rätselfred eignen .


sag ich mal lieber nicht, wo das war 


Lenka K. schrieb:


> Und ich würde sagen, gestern waren in den Hausbergen weder die Ski noch das Radl das optimale Sportgerät ...


Optimal wären wohl Schneeschuhe gewesen. Aber das gibt ja keine Punkte beim Winterpokal, außerdem hatte ich darauf keine Lust  
Radl ging ganz gut. Unter Bäumen war die Schneeauflage gerade so hoch, dass ich sogar raufzu fahren konnte (runter geht ja eh viel mehr... ist mit meinen relativ schmalen Reifen nur manchmal ein ziemliches Geeiere ).


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. November 2019)

A Traum deine Schneebuidl @sommerfrische .


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> ...Optimal wären wohl Schneeschuhe gewesen. Aber das gibt ja keine Punkte beim Winterpokal, außerdem hatte ich darauf keine Lust ...



Schneeschuhe keine Punkte  ist mind. so anstrengend wie Laufen, je nachdem wie tief und gespurt der Schnee ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (15. November 2019)

Punkte egal, aber mit Schneeschuhen runterlatschen? Dann lieber Funkenflug mit Ski bzw. das Radl im Tiefschnee hochschieben .


----------



## sommerfrische (15. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Punkte egal, aber mit Schneeschuhen runterlatschen? Dann lieber Funkenflug mit Ski bzw. das Radl im Tiefschnee hochschieben .


Ich schmeiß mich weg, allein das Wort "runterlatschen"  Gesprochen wie eine leidenschaftliche Skifahrerin 
Ich mag Schneeschuhe ja gar nicht so ungern. Nur das Runter ...äh ... latschen  ist wirklich unbefriedigend. Irgendwie fehlt da was....


----------



## Lenka K. (15. November 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt da was....


die Abfahrt?


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2019)

Mit Schneeschuhen laufe ich keine Berge hoch und wieder runter, womöglich noch die gleiche Strecke  
aber bei uns im Mittelgebirge kann man tolle Runden laufen, wenn man weiß wo


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. November 2019)

basti321 schrieb:


> A Traum deine Schneebuidl @sommerfrische .


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Mausoline (24. November 2019)

So Mädels  extra für euch ein bißchen Trailerkundung 

nass und mystisch berghoch



bergab flowig



und matschig



geschichtsträchtige Wege



Wurzeln gabs ziemlich viele und vor allem viele schräge nasse rutschige 



und Sonne gabs heut mal wieder 




Hab ich gern gemacht für euch


----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. November 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wurzeln gabs ziemlich viele und vor allem viele schräge nasse rutschige


Haha, ja, da hatte es mich sonntags deswegen gemault. Zum Glück auf weichem Lehm.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Dezember 2019)

Gestern nach Feierabend aus dem Nebel hochgeklettert und prompt belohnt worden.


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Dezember 2019)

@Mausoline 

....das sieht doch schon mal richtig vielversprechend aus


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Dezember 2019)

War ganz schön frisch am Wochenende  das erste mal unter Null.
Im Wald gings, aber auf Freiflächen zapfig 

Bei mir wurden die neuen Pedale eingeweiht, jetzt is aber genug mit lila 
Ganz ehrlich 




(sieht iwie immer nach Kinderfahrrad aus wenn der Sattel unten ist )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. Dezember 2019)

Macht sich aber gut das Lila


----------



## Mausoline (2. Dezember 2019)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @Mausoline
> 
> ....das sieht doch schon mal richtig vielversprechend aus




Ich glaub wir müssen noch nen Tag dranhängen


----------



## Bettina (4. Dezember 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> War ganz schön frisch am Wochenende  das erste mal unter Null.
> Im Wald gings, aber auf Freiflächen zapfig
> 
> Bei mir wurden die neuen Pedale eingeweiht, jetzt is aber genug mit lila
> ...


Obwohl die Hope Bremsscheibe in purple....


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2019)

Bettina schrieb:


> Obwohl die Hope Bremsscheibe in purple....



Mach das nicht, auch wenn es gut ausschaut. Die neuen Hope Scheiben mit dem "Blumenkohl" Reibring-Design sind echt Bockmist bezüglich Haltbarkeit, genau das Gegenteil der alten Saw-Scheiben. Ich glaub die benutzen jetzt eine weichere Legierung oder so. Wir hatten uns mal bei einem günstigen Angebot mit einigen Scheiben eingedeckt und ich ärger mich jetzt total, obwohl die preislich sogar recht günstig waren. Bremsen tun sie ja immer noch gut. Aber innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen in alpinem Gelände weit unter Verschleißlimit runter, ist jetzt schon am dritten Satz von den Dingern so, und auch bei meinem Mann dasselbe.

(Sorry für OT)


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Mach das nicht, auch wenn es gut ausschaut. Die neuen Hope Scheiben mit dem "Blumenkohl" Reibring-Design sind echt Bockmist bezüglich Haltbarkeit, genau das Gegenteil der alten Saw-Scheiben. Ich glaub die benutzen jetzt eine weichere Legierung oder so. Wir hatten uns mal bei einem günstigen Angebot mit einigen Scheiben eingedeckt und ich ärger mich jetzt total, obwohl die preislich sogar recht günstig waren. Bremsen tun sie ja immer noch gut. Aber innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen in alpinem Gelände weit unter Verschleißlimit runter, ist jetzt schon am dritten Satz von den Dingern so, und auch bei meinem Mann dasselbe.
> 
> (Sorry für OT)


Finger von der Bremse....


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Dezember 2019)

Bettina schrieb:


> Obwohl die Hope Bremsscheibe in purple....


Leider passt das Elox Purple so gar nicht  und will mir auch nicht so richtig gefallen weil es eher mehr in die Richtung pink geht 

Hab es auch mit einem Purple Kettenblatt probiert, aber das kommt jetzt runter weil der Ton nicht mehr zum Rest passt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. Dezember 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Mach das nicht, auch wenn es gut ausschaut. Die neuen Hope Scheiben mit dem "Blumenkohl" Reibring-Design sind echt Bockmist bezüglich Haltbarkeit, genau das Gegenteil der alten Saw-Scheiben. Ich glaub die benutzen jetzt eine weichere Legierung oder so. Wir hatten uns mal bei einem günstigen Angebot mit einigen Scheiben eingedeckt und ich ärger mich jetzt total, obwohl die preislich sogar recht günstig waren. Bremsen tun sie ja immer noch gut. Aber innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen in alpinem Gelände weit unter Verschleißlimit runter, ist jetzt schon am dritten Satz von den Dingern so, und auch bei meinem Mann dasselbe.
> 
> (Sorry für OT)



Was für Beläge fahrt ihr? Kann deine Erfahrungen nicht bestätigen und ich gehe durch einige Satz Beläge in der Saison (original ogranisch). Vor Jahren hatte ich mit den alten Scheiben das Problem in Kombination mit Kevlar Belägen von Superstarcomponents.


----------



## Perlenkette (4. Dezember 2019)

@greenhorn-biker; das  schöne Lila am mattscharzen Bike sieht super aus!!!! Vor allem die Griffe sind echt hübsch, ich wusste gar nicht dass es diese Farbe gibt. Ich suche grade neue, da meine gelben Ergon-Griffe nach relativ kurzer Zeit echt grauenhaft aussehen; @linfer ist es bei Dir auch so oder kann man die mit nem Trick reinigen?


----------



## Bettina (4. Dezember 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> @greenhorn-biker; das  schöne Lila am mattscharzen Bike sieht super aus!!!! Vor allem die Griffe sind echt hübsch, ich wusste gar nicht dass es diese Farbe gibt. Ich suche grade neue, da meine gelben Ergon-Griffe nach relativ kurzer Zeit echt grauenhaft aussehen; @linfer ist es bei Dir auch so oder kann man die mit nem Trick reinigen?


Spüli schon probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Leider passt das Elox Purple so gar nicht  und will mir auch nicht so richtig gefallen weil es eher mehr in die Richtung pink geht
> 
> Hab es auch mit einem Purple Kettenblatt probiert, aber das kommt jetzt runter weil der Ton nicht mehr zum Rest passt.
> Anhang anzeigen 947005



die Farbe von den Griffen und Stickern dürfte echt sehr schwierig werden mit Elox. Hab ich jedenfalls noch nirgends so gesehen, die Purple Elox Teile, die ich kenne, gehen alle mehr in die Richtung wie das Kettenblatt.



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Was für Beläge fahrt ihr? Kann deine Erfahrungen nicht bestätigen und ich gehe durch einige Satz Beläge in der Saison (original ogranisch). Vor Jahren hatte ich mit den alten Scheiben das Problem in Kombination mit Kevlar Belägen von Superstarcomponents.



Je nach Bremse die Organischen von Hope, Magura P, Sixpack Semimetall oder Trickstuff Power. Magura Storm und auch die alten Saw Hope Scheiben halten anstandslos mit nur minimalem Verschleiß bei gleichem Gebrauch und gleichen Belägen, während die neuen Hope Scheiben dahinschmelzen wie Butter in der Sonne.
Aber das gehört eh wo anders hin, wollte keine Bremsendiskussion lostreten.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. Dezember 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ist es bei Dir auch so oder kann man die mit nem Trick reinigen?


Ich ignoriere es.  Wobei ich es auch nicht dramatisch schlimm finde bei mir.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Dezember 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ...
> Bei mir wurden die neuen Pedale eingeweiht, jetzt is aber genug mit lila
> Ganz ehrlich


Sicher? Ich werd mein HT von lila weg umbauen (ungelogen!) und hätt dann demnächst lila Lenker und Pedale übrig...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. Dezember 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich werd mein HT von lila weg umbauen (ungelogen!) und hätt dann demnächst lila Lenker und Pedale übrig...


Kommen die dann nicht ans Fully   ?
Was kommt dann ans HT?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Dezember 2019)

Das Fully ist ja rot und die Farbkombi passt nicht - hab's schon probiert.

Das HT soll jetzt im Farbspektrum rot bis gelb bleiben...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (5. Dezember 2019)

Der frühe Vogel und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (5. Dezember 2019)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## frechehex (6. Dezember 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Soso, in der Pfalz treibst du dich rum. Da war ich heute auch unterwegs, aber weiter nördlich
> 
> (So wie letzte Woche)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 916460


Da war ich im Sommer auch unterwegs


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2019)

frechehex schrieb:


> Da war ich im Sommer auch unterwegs


The Way nächst Lambrecht runna....


----------



## Mausoline (7. Dezember 2019)

Gestern Trailchecking zu Fuß 





wunderschöne Kehren, optimal zum Fahren 




ich glaub  es waren 16 oder 17 am Stück 




ein Pausenplätzchen gabs




und ein Treppchen




das wär doch was


----------



## Deleted 454842 (7. Dezember 2019)

Ooooooooh.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Dezember 2019)

Jaaaah.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Dezember 2019)

Das sieht seeehr nett aus!


----------



## frechehex (10. Dezember 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gestern Trailchecking zu Fuß
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo warst Du unterwegs?


----------



## Mausoline (10. Dezember 2019)

Baiersbronn, Nordschwarzwald


----------



## frechehex (12. Dezember 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Baiersbronn, Nordschwarzwald


Da bin ich an Pfingsten 2 Tage. Freu ich mich schon drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (20. Dezember 2019)

Eine knappe Woche vorher war ich in der Gegend noch mit Ski unterwegs gewesen, mit Schnee vom Parkplatz weg. Inszwischen hat der Föhn ganze Arbeit geleistet, und der Schnee war im Wald und auf den Südseiten schon wieder verschwunden. 

Ein bisschen Schieben mussten wir trotzdem, nicht nur am letzten Gipfelhang, sondern vor allem auf der Forststraße, wo sich der Schnee am besten gehalten hatte.





Oben blies dann ganz schön der Wind. Deshalb nichts wie weg. Die Abfahrt war dann auf durchgängig schneefreien, überwiegend knusprig trockenen Trails  





Einen kurzen Stopp gab es an der wie immer schön gelegenen, aber diesmal geschlossenen und deshalb ruhigen Hütte.





Ich war Anfang November schon einmal hier. Wer hätte gedacht, dass es Ende Dezember immer noch - oder besser: schon wieder  geht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2019)

Lappland, -17 Gard....


----------



## sommerfrische (20. Dezember 2019)

Cool, in jedem Wortsinn  Du hast hoffentlich auch Langlaufski dabei? Dann werde ich nämlich ein wenig neidisch....

Hier waren gestern übrigens zweistellige Plustemperaturen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Cool, in jedem Wortsinn  Du hast hoffentlich auch Langlaufski dabei? Dann werde ich nämlich ein wenig neidisch....
> 
> Hier waren gestern übrigens zweistellige Plustemperaturen.


Langlauf haben wir zum ersten Mal versucht.
Außerdem Schneeschuhwanderungen, Schlittenhundetouren, Snowmobiltouren.
Nur für die Polarlichter war es leider zu bedeckt.


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Dezember 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Außerdem Schneeschuhwanderungen, Schlittenhundetouren, Snowmobiltouren.


Das beste ist jedoch das Fatbike!


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mich vorhin von dem Beitrag oben verlocken lassen, den weihnachtlichen Fensterputz unterbrochen und bin zu einer sonnigen Fatbikerunde aufgebrochen  . Verlockend schön war's, sodass ich immer und immer weiter gefahren bin - am kürzesten Tag des Jahres. Ganz schön früh ganz schön duster, aber sooooo schön war's!!! Jetzt schnell noch Plätzchen backen........


----------



## Mausoline (30. Dezember 2019)

Trocken und kalt hat was  vor allem nach so vielen nassen Tagen

ein Spielplätzchen zum Warmhalten




auf der Sonnenseite ists trocken und warm








noch ein paar Strahlen gesichtet




und dann noch rechtzeitig den untergehenden Ball erwischt




Heute war wieder Engelshaarwetter




und am Ende musste ich nochmal die tolle Stimmung einfangen




Tut gut


----------



## Aninaj (31. Dezember 2019)

Bin die Tage eher flach unterwegs. Da lässt es sich besser mit der Kälte aushalten (nicht so sehr schwitzen berghoch und dann erfrierend den Berg wieder runter... ? ) einfach immer kurbeln:


----------



## Martina H. (31. Dezember 2019)

Ecapade doch wieder rausgekramt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (31. Dezember 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ecapade doch wieder rausgekramt?



Stand tatsächlich ne Weile rum, aber für flache Runden ist es gut. Da muss ich ja nicht so viel bremsen und dann fällt auch nicht auf, dass die Bremsen Mist sind ? Und bei den aktuellen Temperaturen macht flach fahren für mich mehr Sinn, als hoch und runter. Und mit dem Gravelbike ist man ja nicht auf glatte Strassen angewiesen, also grad das perfekte Rad.


----------



## Martina H. (31. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Mausoline (31. Dezember 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Bin die Tage eher flach unterwegs. Da lässt es sich besser mit der Kälte aushalten (nicht so sehr schwitzen berghoch und dann erfrierend den Berg wieder runter... ? ) einfach immer kurbeln: ...



Wenn du gleich flach wegfahren kannst stimm ich dir zu, wenn du aber zuerst hoch und/oder runter musst bin ich auch für flach fahren schon verschwitzt oder erfroren. Da fahr ich doch lieber langsam bißle hoch, bißle runter, kreuz und quer und kundschafte die Gegend aus 
Unsere alte Flachetappe hat auf knapp 30 km ca. 280hm


----------



## sommerfrische (2. Januar 2020)

War diese Woche das allererste Mal überhaupt bouldern....den Tag darauf das erste Mal Skaten in dieser Saison...daraufhin fielen mir gestern fast die Hände und Arme ab und die Schultern erst.... 

Aber Radfahren geht immer. War heute wie Nachhausekommen 

Eiskunstwerke an gefrorenen Trails




Seeblick




Morgen dann wieder Boulderhalle?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Januar 2020)

Bouldern, Skaten, Biken. O mei, mein Neid ist mit dir, Martina.
Habe am Silvesterabend meine Frau in's KH gebracht. Nichts sehr ernstes, hypertensive Krise, die Dritte seit Weihnachten. Aber jetzt muss sie halt drinbleiben und eingestellt werden und ich hoffe, dass sie eine gescheite Diagnostik machen. Aber von daher komme ich momentan nicht wirklich in die Puschen, was winterliche Aktivitäten anbelangt. Für Sonntag ist mit den Jungs Piste geplant. Da freue ich mich schon drauf (auch wenn das punktemäßig nicht sehr viel bringt).


----------



## sommerfrische (2. Januar 2020)

basti321 schrieb:


> Bouldern, Skaten, Biken. O mei, mein Neid ist mit dir, Martina.
> Habe am Silvesterabend meine Frau in's KH gebracht. Nichts sehr ernstes, hypertensive Krise, die Dritte seit Weihnachten. Aber jetzt muss sie halt drinbleiben und eingestellt werden und ich hoffe, dass sie eine gescheite Diagnostik machen. Aber von daher komme ich momentan nicht wirklich in die Puschen, was winterliche Aktivitäten anbelangt. Für Sonntag ist mit den Jungs Piste geplant. Da freue ich mich schon drauf (auch wenn das punktemäßig nicht sehr viel bringt).


Na, da wird Biken ja mal (fast) unwichtig. Gute Besserung für deine Frau! Hoffentlich seid ihr an gute Ärzte geraten, die die Ursache finden und sie richtig einstellen. 

Und trotz allem: viel Spaß am Sonntag mit den Jungs im Schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. Januar 2020)

Von mir auch gute Besserung für deine Frau.

@sommerfrische  wie hat dir das Bouldern gefallen? ausser den dicken Armen natürlich


----------



## sommerfrische (2. Januar 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @sommerfrische  wie hat dir das Bouldern gefallen? ausser den dicken Armen natürlich


Hat Spaß gemacht. War allerdings nicht ganz einfach, Routen zu finden, die leicht genug für mich waren


----------



## Mausoline (2. Januar 2020)

Du musst ja nicht gleich @HiFi XS nachsteigen


----------



## sommerfrische (2. Januar 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Du musst ja nicht gleich @HiFi XS nachsteigen


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Januar 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> War allerdings nicht ganz einfach, Routen zu finden, die leicht genug für mich waren


Naja, heutzutage kann frau sich nicht einfach nach Griffgrösse orientieren  .


----------



## bikebecker (4. Januar 2020)

Hallo
Auf dem Berg hat es plus, im Stadtwald sind Minus 2C.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Januar 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht. War allerdings nicht ganz einfach, Routen zu finden, die leicht genug für mich waren


Von einem 'fellow boulderer' habe ich gehört, dass die Boulder Probleme in München erheblich schwerer gesettet werden! Du bist gern eingeladen hier in Berlin mit mir zu Bouldern. Da findest Du garantiert Boulder, die machbar sind!


----------



## Bener (8. Januar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Bin die Tage eher flach unterwegs. Da lässt es sich besser mit der Kälte aushalten (nicht so sehr schwitzen berghoch und dann erfrierend den Berg wieder runter... ? ) einfach immer kurbeln:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 958290


Das Bild seh ich ja jetzt erst! Die Brücke kenn ich, ist bei mir um die Ecke, hab da schon mal mit meiner Familie gepicknickt. Wirklich hübsch dort!


----------



## sommerfrische (8. Januar 2020)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Von einem 'fellow boulderer' habe ich gehört, dass die Boulder Probleme in München erheblich schwerer gesettet werden! Du bist gern eingeladen hier in Berlin mit mir zu Bouldern. Da findest Du garantiert Boulder, die machbar sind!


Wir wollen mit unserem Sohn (demnächst 14) dieses Jahr tatsächlich nach Berlin, ihm endlich mal die Hauptstadt zeigen. Dann nehme ich dich beim Wort


----------



## Aninaj (11. Januar 2020)

Ist das Kunst, oder kann das weg 






Eine Probefahrt (nicht für mich) durch den Schlamm, Schutzblech hat leider ned so funtkioniert wie gehofft, aber immer noch besser als nix, bei dem Schlamm aktuell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (12. Januar 2020)

Fällt kaum auf  kann bleiben


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Januar 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Wir wollen mit unserem Sohn (demnächst 14) dieses Jahr tatsächlich nach Berlin, ihm endlich mal die Hauptstadt zeigen. Dann nehme ich dich beim Wort


Ja!! Cool.


----------



## sommerfrische (18. Januar 2020)

Ein Wetterchen wie Ende März  Genussrunde mit Rascheltrails und draußen Kaffee trinken :


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Januar 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ein Wetterchen wie Ende März


Heul ...  . Aber ein schönes Bild!

Und: nur die Anpassungsfähigen werden überleben .


----------



## sommerfrische (18. Januar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Heul ...  . Aber ein schönes Bild!
> 
> Und: nur die Anpassungsfähigen werden überleben .


Ja  Schnee kommt schon noch, da bin ich sicher. Aber vielleicht wird so ein Winter wie 2020 Normalität werden, da ist ein "Zweithobby" wie Biken nicht schlecht


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Januar 2020)

Das Hobby gäbe es schon, nur mit der Anpassungsfähigkeit hapert's noch a bissl ... muss da immer an die Zeitungsannoncen denken .

Aber im Januar 2007 bin ich auch relativ viel geradelt, weil es bei uns einfach überhaupt keinen Schnee gab. Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Januar 2020)

Ich vermisse den Schnee ganz toll   Kalt genug ist es auch nicht. Frischer Wind und Sibirische Kälte kann schon kommen...


----------



## IndianaWalross (25. Januar 2020)

Hier oben ersaufen wir dafür. 1-3°C und es schüttet oder nieselt zumindest in einer Tour. Alle Wege und Trails matschig und eklig (mit dem Gravelbike) einfach nur eine Tragödie. Da nähme ich lieber schön fett hart gefrorenen Schnee oder einfach nur die sibirische Kälte gern auch mit Sonne ?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. Januar 2020)

Ach von euch oben kommt nächste Woche der Regen runter. 
Bin da aber auch echt verwöhnt hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (8. Februar 2020)

Hab mal wieder etwas gebastelt. Jetzt mit versenkbarer Stütze (musste ich erst reparieren, sackte um ganze 2cm ab  ) und etwas mehr Reifen an der Front.





Die Bremse vorn muss ich allerdings auch noch mal angehen. 160er Scheibe und MT4 reichen nicht um im steilen ausreichend zu verzögern. Aber war ne schöne Runde und fuhr sich gut - bissel weniger Druck in den Reifen hätte vermutlich auch gut getan


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder etwas gebastelt. Jetzt mit versenkbarer Stütze (musste ich erst reparieren, sackte um ganze 2cm ab  ) und etwas mehr Reifen an der Front.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 976781
> 
> Die Bremse vorn muss ich allerdings auch noch mal angehen. 160er Scheibe und MT4 reichen nicht um im steilen ausreichend zu verzögern. Aber war ne schöne Runde und fuhr sich gut - bissel weniger Druck in den Reifen hätte vermutlich auch gut getan


Passt da noch ne Flasche rein oder hast du gar keine Löcher für einen Halter?


----------



## Aninaj (8. Februar 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Passt da noch ne Flasche rein oder hast du gar keine Löcher für einen Halter?



Aber natürlich hat der Rahmen Ösen für nen Flaschenhalter  Ich hab echt versucht an ALLES zu denken. Mit der Tasche wird das allerdings wirklich eng. Irgendwas is ja immer.


----------



## Martina H. (8. Februar 2020)

und? Passt das Fahrgefühl?


----------



## Aninaj (8. Februar 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> und? Passt das Fahrgefühl?



Ah, ich hab grad nen neuen Sattel montiert, der irgendwie (noch) nicht richtig eingestellt ist. Da probiere ich grad noch rum. Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass es vom Reach gefühlt noch länger sein könnte. Im Sitzen finde ich es aber sehr gut, da wäre länger jetzt nicht nötig. Ich schau mal noch wegen Satteleinstellung und Vorbaulänge, ob ich das noch etwas besser hinbekomme. Aber passt deutlich besser als der alte Rahmen


----------



## lucie (8. Februar 2020)

Frühlingsboten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (10. Februar 2020)

Mein bisheriger Winter...

vor ein paar Wochen zum Besuch im Thüringer Wald:

Auf dem Berg lag so komisches weißes Zeug, hat beim Biken aber nicht gestört



und im Tal war es wieder weg




Gestern sah es bei Jena dann so aus:
Vom Herbst in den Frühling







Mittlerweile habe ich mich schon damit abgefunden, dass der Winter für mich ausfällt


----------



## Martina H. (15. Februar 2020)

Winterlinge begrüssen den Frühling


----------



## Aninaj (15. Februar 2020)

Das neue Bike mal mit dem zweiten LRS ausgerüstet. Erste Fahrversuche waren erfolgreich.


----------



## Aninaj (16. Februar 2020)

Heute eine kleine Tour in den Norden nach Darmstadt. Dank Rückenwind war das eine sehr lockere Angelegenheit 

Bild mit Fehlerteufel


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Heute eine kleine Tour in den Norden nach Darmstadt. Dank Rückenwind war das eine sehr lockere Angelegenheit
> 
> Bild mit Fehlerteufel
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 981711



und zurück ? mit Gegenwind oder hat er gedreht.

Fehlerteufel - Das L ist nicht lesbar, entweder die Gabionenwand oder die Schrift schlecht platziert


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2020)

Gabionenwand - Du bist sooooooo schlau


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2020)

Na ja, das Wenige, was ich weiß, muss ich halt gut einsetzen und da hab ich gedacht boah jetzt muss ich einen reinhauen 

aber ich glaub, es ist nicht der gemeinte Fehlerteufel


----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Heute eine kleine Tour in den Norden nach Darmstadt. Dank Rückenwind war das eine sehr lockere Angelegenheit
> 
> Bild mit Fehlerteufel
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 981711



Cool, Antrieb auf der linken Seite. Wie fährt sich das so?


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2020)

...nu, dass ist wie bei den BoxerBMW - wir haben damals "automatische Fahrbahneinfädelung" dazu gesagt


----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2020)

Spieglein, Spieglein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2020)

... noch so'ne Schlaue


----------



## Aninaj (16. Februar 2020)

so rum kann ja jeder


----------



## Aninaj (16. Februar 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und zurück ? mit Gegenwind oder hat er gedreht.


Zurück? Wer will denn sowas? Und dann auch noch gegen Victoria??? Neee. Sowas machen wir nicht!


----------



## Mausoline (17. Februar 2020)

Lauter Schlaue   Top LO


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Februar 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... und da hab ich gedacht boah jetzt muss ich einen reinhauen
> ...



... Du bisch halt a ächt's Käppsele ...    



Mausoline schrieb:


> ...
> 
> aber ich glaub, es ist nicht der gemeinte Fehlerteufel




... war seitenverkehrt schon ...


----------



## lucie (17. Februar 2020)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... war seitenverkehrt schon ...



Nö, wie kommst Du denn darauf?


----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Lauter Schlaue   Top LO




... nur einer schwimmt ein bisschen langsam


----------



## Aninaj (1. März 2020)

Der Frühling naht in großen Schritten ?

****** SAMSTAG ******

Gestern eine kleine Graveltour zum Speyerer Dom. Erstmal über's Wasser "tragen" lassen:





Und dann dieses große Gebäude bewundern (die olle Tür hab ich mal geschickt ausgelassen, da bauen sie grad fleissig, gibt wohl immer was zu tun an so einem großen alten Haus ):





Zurück dann schön über Schotter und durch die Auen in die Heimat. Grad noch rechtzeitig vor dem Regen daheim angekommen. So muss das sein!

****** SONNTAG ******

Heute gab's dann nur ne kleine Tour, vorbei an den lustigen Schafen:




Und den schottischen Hochlandrindern:




Durch den Wald. Mit Fahrradständern mitten im Weg. Weiß noch nicht genau wie praktisch ich das finden soll ?



War recht windig und viel mehr Sonne als angekündigt...


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2020)

sehr schön... und ich hab die Schn.... so voll:  

Donnerstag - Nass geworden

Heute: Nass geworden

und sonst: wenn nicht nass, dann stürmisch/windig - natürlich immer Gegenwind :grrr:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (1. März 2020)

Unter der Woche werde ich aktuell auch regelmäßig nass. Ist doch insgesamt bisher sehr regnerisch dieses Jahr. Umso mehr hat mich die Sonne und die trockenen Abschnitte diese WE gefreut. Vor dem los fahren hatte es auch kurz geregnet und aktuell regnet es auch schon wieder.


----------



## lucie (14. März 2020)

Schon mal für's Osterfeuer gesammelt. Wird wohl leider unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit stattfinden müssen... 

Bleibt alle gesund und optimistisch, auch wenn es gerade nicht wirklich rosig aussieht.


----------



## Martina H. (14. März 2020)

...ich find das schöner - hat eine positivere Ausstrahlung


----------



## Aninaj (14. März 2020)

Das erste hat mehr Abenteuercharakter, das zweite mehr Ruhe


----------



## Mausoline (14. März 2020)

Ich dachte beim Oberen als erstes an den Scheiterhaufen 

Wünsch euch auch allen, dass ihr gesund bleibt


----------



## lucie (15. März 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich dachte beim Oberen als erstes an den Scheiterhaufen



Grundsätzlich liegst Du da nicht verkehrt, war auch mein erster Gedanke, als ich den Haufen sah, wollte das Ganze aber nur ein wenig abmildern.  Ist aber egal, brennen wird er sowieso - der Haufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (15. März 2020)

... aber ohne Bikes


----------



## lucie (15. März 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... aber ohne Bikes



Na klar. Dafür fahr ich das Teil einfach zu gern.


----------



## Martina H. (15. März 2020)

... und Mausel wird auch nicht gegrillt!!!!!!


----------



## bikebecker (15. März 2020)

Betreutes Internet für @Bikebetti

Rundtour um den Flughafen. 



Im Ried.



An der 18 West.



So ruhig wie heute, war hier nur nach dem Vulkanausbruch auf Island. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. März 2020)

Sonntag mal die neue Schaltung bei bestem Wetter und feinstem Gravel getestet


----------



## Aninaj (17. März 2020)

Was für eine Schaltung fährst du jetzt?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. März 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Habe jetzt wie folgt umgebaut:
> 
> gebrauchter 2-fach STI 50€
> Shimano Deore 9-fach Schaltwerk RD-M592 lang 27€
> ...


Wollte eine leichtere Übersetzung und das größere Kettenblatt musste weg, hab ich nie benutzt 
Zweifach war aber gesetzt und ja ich kann noch mit dem Umwerfer umgehen und verliere nicht ständig die Kette


----------



## Aninaj (18. März 2020)

Das ist aber eine wilde Mischung.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. März 2020)

Wenn man nicht soviel Geld auf einmal verbrennt, kann man öfters was neues kaufen   
Ich wollte möglichst flexibel von der Übersetzung bleiben, nicht soviel Geld ausgeben und es muss einfach funktionieren.
Leider funktionieren meine 105er STI aus der 5700er Reihe wegen dem Übersetzungsverhältnis nicht mit dem GRX Schaltwerk sonst hätte ich das gekauft  dann wäre es nicht ganz so wild geworden


----------



## Aninaj (18. März 2020)

So ganz habe ich das nicht verstanden:



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Die Gänge flutschen jetzt besser und ich muss aufpassen, dass ich sauber schalte sonst krachts ab und an weil den Weg für anderthalb Gänge drücke.



Wieso "drückst" du 1,5 Gänge, aber schaltest nur einen? Das kann ich mir grad irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (18. März 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Möchte euch ein kurzes Update mit Fazit geben, vllt möchte ja auch jmd anderes kostengünstig umbauen.
> 
> Habe jetzt wie folgt umgebaut:
> 
> ...





Aninaj schrieb:


> So ganz habe ich das nicht verstanden:
> 
> Wieso "drückst" du 1,5 Gänge, aber schaltest nur einen? Das kann ich mir grad irgendwie nicht vorstellen.



Ich vermute mal 10-fach STI mit 9-fach Schaltwerk und 10-fach Kassette?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. März 2020)

Früher gingen die Gänge schwerer rein, ich musste einfach mehr Druck auf den Hebel geben.
Jetzt gehts so leicht dass die Kette gleich klettert und teils schon an der übernächsten Kletterhilfe greift weil ich zu weit drücke. Es bleibt aber bei dem einen Gang weil natürlich gleich loslasse, wenn ich das merke.
Keine Ahnung wie ichs sonst erklären soll


----------



## lucie (18. März 2020)

Dann fällt mir noch ein, dass Rennrad Shifter (STI) eine andere Übersetzung haben und mit MTB Schaltwerken (Deore) nicht kompatibel sind, eben wegen eines differenten Übersetzungsverhältnisses.

Lösung wäre wahrscheinlich ein 10-fach Rennradschaltwerk: Sora, Tiagra, 105er.


----------



## scylla (18. März 2020)

Nein. Bei Shimano ist das Übersetzungsverhältnis von 10fach Rennrad Schaltung und 9fach Mtb Schaltung in der Tat exakt gleich.
Ist ein recht beliebter und oft durchgeführter "Hack" um größere Kassetten fahren zu können. Bin ich auch lange Zeit so gefahren, mit 10fach Ultegra STIs und einem ollen 9fach XTR Schaltwerk. Funzt perfekt. Mittlerweile ist diese Schaltung am Pendlerrad-Gravel von meinem Mann gelandet, und da tut sie immer noch perfekt.

(Dafür fahr ich jetzt Sram 10fach Hebel mit 11fach Wifli Schaltwerk, was ebenfalls perfekt harmoniert. Wäre ja schließlich gegen die Ehre, was sortenreines zu fahren  )


----------



## Aninaj (18. März 2020)

Ah okay, du drückst aus Gewohnheit "zu weit", da man ja beim hochschalten auch mehrere Gänge schalten kann. Aber der reine Seileinzug entspricht genau einem Gang am Schaltwerk. Passt


----------



## Mausoline (18. März 2020)

Greeny hat halt zuviel Power


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. März 2020)

Wenn ich das jetzt noch in den Beinen hätte


----------



## Martina H. (19. März 2020)

... nur gut, dass ich ein altes, schwaches Weib bin. Da kann ich ganz langweilig einfach  sortenreines SRAM einfach fahren


----------



## lucie (19. März 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... nur gut, dass ich ein altes, schwaches Weib bin. Da kann ich ganz langweilig einfach  sortenreines SRAM einfach fahren



Stimme ich Dir zu, wenn da nicht die feineren Abstufungen mit 2-fach wären. 
Im Gelände fällt das nicht so auf, auf der Asphaltautobahn dann schon. Man n6ss sich eben drauf einstellen, dann passt das schon für alle Gelegenheiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (19. März 2020)




----------



## Martina H. (19. März 2020)

wow...


----------



## Mausoline (19. März 2020)

Magnolien könnten das ganze Jahr blühen  einfach toll


gut, dass du die Stromkästen etwas verdeckst


----------



## Aninaj (19. März 2020)

Der Baum ist echt beeindruckend. War leider schon etwas dunkler, aber ich glaube das kommt trotzdem ganz gut rüber


----------



## Aninaj (20. März 2020)

Ohje, wer weiß, wann das (PfalzRide) wieder möglich sein wird. Daher schnell noch eine kleinen Burgentour (teils im T-Shirt!) gedreht:













Schee war's. Und mein Clay befindet sich jetzt langsam in der fertigen Ausbaustufe


----------



## sommerfrische (22. März 2020)

Der Frühling weiß nichts vom Virus 













Raus, so lange es geht!

Edit: Mit Abstand natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. März 2020)

Deine Fotos sind klasse 

Bei uns ist auch Frühling  und ich darf wieder loslegen 

Weiß jemand wie das blaue Blümli heißt


----------



## sommerfrische (22. März 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ich darf wieder loslegen


----------



## scylla (23. März 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie das blaue Blümli heißt



Die Optik ist Programm: Blausterne sind das


----------



## Mausoline (23. März 2020)

Danke 
hab nach Wiesen und Waldrandblumen gegoogelt.
Hat sich hier wohl verwildert und ist eine Bienenblume


----------



## Mausoline (23. März 2020)

Heut bin ich kreuz und quer gefahren, berghoch geht noch nicht gut und flach ist der eiskalte Wind durchgepfiffen.

Aufm Schotter der alten Eisenbahnlinie




gemütlich und fast ohne Leute heute


----------



## Mausoline (23. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ohje, wer weiß, wann das (PfalzRide) wieder möglich sein wird. Daher schnell noch eine kleinen Burgentour (teils im T-Shirt!) gedreht: ...
> Anhang anzeigen 998703
> ...



Was ist das eigentlich für eine Burg? fällt mir grad auf, dass ich die vielen Treppen nicht kenne.
Ist das die Wolfsburg?


----------



## Aninaj (23. März 2020)

Das ist die Burg Erfenstein. Auf dem Panorama BIld sieht man rechts noch eine Burg, das ist Burg Spangenberg. Eigentlich ein Teil der Pfalz, in dem ich auch nicht so oft unterwegs bin, aber dann doch ab und an mal


----------



## Mausoline (23. März 2020)

Oooh vorbeigefahren bin ich da schon, aber dort war ich noch nicht.


----------



## lucie (24. März 2020)

100m Hindernislauf in rekordverdächtiger Zeit


----------



## Lenka K. (24. März 2020)

@Mausoline Schön! Und ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit! 

Aber auch: Neid  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (24. März 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @Mausoline Schön! Und ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit!  ....




Was    für die entgangenen Wintersportaktivitäten 

 nee nee, alles gut  ich konnte mich so schon quarantänemäßig im Indoorsport üben _der auch überhaupt nicht geschadet hat_
Ich kann das Rausgehen voll genießen und der Frühling ist ja auch eine herrliche Zeit.


----------



## Mausoline (24. März 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> 100m Hindernislauf in rekordverdächtiger Zeit
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1001092




Mann   die legen euch ja mords Stöcke in den Weg


----------



## lucie (24. März 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Mann   die legen euch ja mords Stöcke in den Weg



Solange es keine Mammutstöcke oder Ausgangssperren sind...


----------



## Mausoline (24. März 2020)

.... und ist mal eine Abwechslung zum Fahren  absteigen - drübersteigen - aufsteigen - fahren - absteigen - drübersteigen - aufsteigen - fahren absteigen - drübersteigen - aufsteigen - fahren ...


----------



## lucie (24. März 2020)

Intervalltraining


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. März 2020)

Warst du bei uns unterwegs? Den gleichen Spass hatte ich kurz vor dem Naturfreundehaus in Rodenbach. Runterwärts noch wegen der Stöckchen für einen anderen Trail entschieden, aber später musste ich den verschmähten Trail hoch, weil ich keinen Umweg auf Schotter fahren wollte.

Und ich vermisse meine Kuchenpause bei den Naturfreunden. Statt dessen ist Kuchen mitnehmen und Picknick angesagt, nur dass man den Kuchen aus der Verpackung löffeln kann, nachdem er ordentlich durchgeschüttelt wurde. Schmeckt zwar genauso gut, aber die Optik ist eher naja.


----------



## missfranzi (25. März 2020)

aber hey - solange wir immerhin noch raus dürfen und geschüttelten Kuchen draussen essen dürfen...


----------



## Martina H. (25. März 2020)

...das gehört eigentlich hierhin


----------



## Fasani (25. März 2020)

Die Sonne tat so gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2020)

Hab die letzten Sonnenstrahlen für eine kleine Runde genutzt


----------



## lucie (26. März 2020)

Wow, 54" Räder?


----------



## Aninaj (26. März 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Wow, 54" Räder?



Klar, ich sag euch, das rollt über ALLES drüber...


----------



## lucie (28. März 2020)

Die Natur hat uns im Würgegriff...





Hab das Rad nur kurz dort abgestellt, hatte Schiss, dass es als nächstes dran ist...


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. März 2020)

Auf dem Weg zur Spätschicht gestern noch mal etwas die Sonne genossen. Auf dem Heimweg nachts sehe ich dann die Lichter der Harvester, die immer noch das ganze Totholz rausholen, dass die Fallböe im letzten Herbst verursacht hat. Bis Dezember war an vielen Stellen kein durchkommen. Die Bäume lagen kilometerlang durch mehrere Landkreise auf eine Breite von ca. 1,50 m kreuz und quer übereinander. Das waren grüne Wände.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. März 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Die Natur hat uns im Würgegriff...



Bei uns ist die Natur freundlicher:




Warn heut auch nochmal bei warmem Winterwetter unterwegs, bevor morgen das kalte Sommerwetter kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (28. März 2020)

...jo, war einfach schön heute


----------



## Aninaj (28. März 2020)

Nachdem ich am Gravel endlich mal meine Bremse richtig eingestellt habe, sollte es heute eine schöne Trailrunde werden. Fazit: Bremskraft ist tatsächlich ausreichend - Handkraft aber leider nicht. Es ist besser als vorher, aber die Hände tun nach einer Weile einfach zu sehr weh. Daher warte ich nun mittlerweile sehr ungeduldig auf meine hydrauliche Bremse... die aber irgendwie nicht kommen will 

Hab das mal in bewegten Bildern festgehalten - vielleicht erkennt die eine oder andere TN beim LO in HD den ersten Trail  (Quali aufgrund der Frontkamera leider etwas mies... )


----------



## Aninaj (29. März 2020)

Gestern oben rüber, heute nur unten lang:





Letztes Jahr hatte ich mir wegen diesen Kleinen den Daumen zerdeppert (wird wohl nie wieder 100%), daher dieses Jahr angehalten und Foto gemacht


----------



## Mausoline (29. März 2020)

Im Tal der vielen Wässer unterwegs

Die 2 sind noch ohne




mit Abstand natürlich




ganz entspannt




fließendes Wasser




spiegelndes Wasser




Biotopwildnis




und endlich Sumpfdotterblumen


----------



## Mausoline (29. März 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Bei uns ist die Natur freundlicher:
> Anhang anzeigen 1004002
> ....



der nette Knubbel wurde manipuliert 

... trotzdem ziemlich krebsig eure Baumbilder


----------



## Mausoline (30. März 2020)

Ich muss die einfach zeigen  die haben mich so angelacht





und die Blausterne waren auch noch da


----------



## Martina H. (30. März 2020)

Gänseblümchen


----------



## frechehex (2. April 2020)

So viele schöne Fotos von Euch. Bin den Winter auch durchgefahren, bei Kälte und Sonne, auch ohne Sonne. Die schönsten Touren sind für mich, wenn es anfängt zu grünen und zu blühen ?



Nach Hößlinswarth im Rems-Murr-Kreis. Es war frisch. Eine schöne Tour ?



Sonnenuntergang am Korber Kopf


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2020)




----------



## Lenka K. (3. April 2020)

Zuerst werden die Räder aufgespiest und später die renitenten Radlerinnen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (4. April 2020)

Zumindest bleibt der Sattel von oben trocken, wenn es regnet.


----------



## Mausoline (5. April 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1008766




Langeweile


----------



## lucie (5. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Langeweile



Nö, abhängen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. April 2020)

Gestern das erste Mal wieder die Sommerbereifung ausgeführt   



Und es hatte tatsächlich meine Lieblingseisdiele mit Straßenverkauf offen


----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2020)

Wir haben bis jetzt keine geöffnete Eisdiele gefunden 

dafür hab ich wieder eine Pflanze entdeckt, die ich noch nie gesehen hab und auch bei Tante Google nicht gefunden habe.
Kennt die jemand?




Südseite




Nordseite


----------



## missfranzi (6. April 2020)

weiße Pestwurz?


----------



## Lenka K. (6. April 2020)

missfranzi schrieb:


> weiße Pestwurz?


Wie passend .


----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wie passend .



Vielleicht ist das ein Zeichen    

Sieht schon ziemlich ähnlich. Die mit den langen Stengeln und verteilten Blüten und die in Rosa kenn ich.
Vielleicht komm ich mal wieder da vorbei und seh vielleicht wie sie sich verändert.


----------



## Aninaj (7. April 2020)

Nach dem Home Office eine kleine Runde mit Abstecher in den Odenwald. Die Apfelbäume starten grad so richtig durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missfranzi (7. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Sieht schon ziemlich ähnlich.


Ich kenn die hauptsächlich vom Straßenrand - wenn wir so im Frühjahr in den Schwarzwald zu meiner Schwiegerfamilie unterwegs waren, sind mir immer diese grünen Boppel aufgefallen, die aus dem ansonsten noch braunen Untergrund rausgelugt haben. 
Wenn sie dann 'ausgewachsen' waren, sind sie mir nicht mehr so aufgefallen, bzw. die Zuordnung von Boppel zu Dolde ist in meinem Kopf wahrscheinlich nicht erfolgt.  
Da ich die Boppel idR vom Auto aus gesehen hab, blieb die detaillierte Betrachtung bisher aus (beim Biken muss ich doch den Trail nen Meter vor meinem balancierenden Vorderrad fixieren ?) .
Dein Bild hat aber eben schon an meine Boppel erinnert (wenn auch in größerem Detail), und auch die Pestwurz-Bilder, die ich so im Netz gefunden habe. ?


----------



## Mausoline (7. April 2020)

Die Boppel sind hier schon ziemlich dicht mit Blüten übersät, im Inet sind die etwas "dünner"
aber ich denke Pestwurz passt.
War nur dieses eine Feld und sah vom Bike sehr spannend aus.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. April 2020)

Besser ist das!


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. April 2020)

Gestern Abend auf dem Heimweg vom Spätdienst, Blick nach Westen auf den Feldi im Taunus. Die Säufersonne im Osten zum gleichen Zeitpunkt war auch sehr schön, konnte sie mit meinen Photographierkünsten allerdings nicht wirklich gut eingefangen.


----------



## Martina H. (8. April 2020)




----------



## Mausoline (10. April 2020)

Am Mittwoch  bei der Heimfahrt vom Büro einen schööönen   Umweg gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (10. April 2020)

Das gute Wetter genutzt und den Silberflitzer ausgeführt. Eine schöne XC Runde mit einigen Trails 

Auch andere waren unterwegs, allerdings deutlich luftiger:



Egal wie oft man hier hoch fährt, der Ausblick ist immer wieder toll:



Langsam wird es waldiger:



Einsamer Waldautobahnen. Zu weit im Wald, um vom Fußvolk bevölkert zu werden:



So ein Bild gehört ja anscheinend zum guten Ton, daher ich auch 



Und nach einem laaaaaaangen Trail wieder am Talboden angekommen (von rechts) bevor es auf der anderen Seite nochmal halb hoch geht:



Um einen Blick auf's Schloss zu werfen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. April 2020)

Interessante Kombi mit Hans Dampf und Race King   
Schaut nach einer tollen Tour aus 

Wegen Galerie...
Die Woche eine Runde nach der Arbeit gedreht.


----------



## Aninaj (10. April 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Interessante Kombi mit Hans Dampf und Race King
> Schaut nach einer tollen Tour aus



Haha, ja. War halt da. Und fährt sich eigentlich echt nicht so schlecht. Für die Rumpelpassagen genug Gripp vorn und für die Anfahrt einen leicht rollenden Reifen hinten. Für mich paßt's 

Tour war super, wenn die Anfahrt nicht immer so langweilig wäre  Aber das ist wahrscheinlich auch jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## lucie (10. April 2020)

Kar(corona)freitag:


----------



## Mausoline (11. April 2020)

Nur noch wenige Zimmer frei  muss anbauen 






Euch allen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. April 2020)

Sehr cool, da hast du wohl alles richtig gemacht   
Gerade der Platz wo man es aufstellt ist besonders wichtig, sonst wird es nicht angenommen.


----------



## lucie (12. April 2020)

Achtung Bilderflut:

Ankunft






Zum Wohl!



Alternatives Osterfeuer...



Sonnenaufgang...



0°C Brrrrrrr...



Schnell 'nen heißen Kaffee...






Geniale morgendliche Ruhe...



Euch noch einen schönen Ostermontag!


----------



## Martina H. (12. April 2020)

....sehr, sehr schön - und zum Abschluss noch dies


----------



## lucie (12. April 2020)

Bin satt...


----------



## Martina H. (12. April 2020)

...ich weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (12. April 2020)

Kriege Hunger....


----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. April 2020)

Gut, dass ich schon gegessen hab.


----------



## Martina H. (12. April 2020)

...hey, soooooo schlecht wars nicht


----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. April 2020)




----------



## Aninaj (12. April 2020)

Bin heute mal Fremdgegangen  





Ist ein bissle was anderes. Aber auch schön


----------



## Mausoline (12. April 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ....sehr, sehr schön - und zum Abschluss noch dies
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1016292



Was ihr nicht alles so im Gepäck habt


----------



## Mausoline (12. April 2020)

Bin auch ne schöne Osterrunde gefahren  

Herrlich das Licht solang die Sonne scheint




und weil ich versucht hab, Hauptwege zu meiden, waren dann doch ein paar Trails dabei schön


----------



## lucie (12. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Was ihr nicht alles so im Gepäck habt



Es ist schon erstaunlich, was alles so ans Bike passt:





Der Herd steht rechts - außerhalb des Bildes.


----------



## Mausoline (12. April 2020)

Wenn du den Tisch weiter links ins Foto gerückt hättest, wär der Herd noch drauf sichtbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2020)




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2020)




----------



## Lenka K. (12. April 2020)

@lucie & @Martina H. 
Also, mangelnden Mut zur Farbe kann frau euch echt nicht unterstellen!   

Knallorange und Giftgrün rule!


----------



## lucie (12. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @lucie & @Martina H.
> Also, mangelnden Mut zur Farbe kann frau euch echt nicht unterstellen!
> 
> Knallorange und Giftgrün rule!



Im Schnee würden die Dicken farblich wohl noch viel mehr hermachen, aber den hast Du ja immer ganz allein für dich und Deine schönen Skitourengehfotos gebucht (Neid). Und wir bekommen in den niedrigeren Lagen nie, nie nichts mehr davon ab. 
Den letzten richtigen Schnee hatten wir 2010/2011.

Naja, mit ein paar Kilometer Autofahrt klappte das dann im Januar 2017 doch einmal:


----------



## lucie (13. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Es ist schon erstaunlich, was alles so ans Bike passt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1016563
> 
> Der Herd steht rechts - außerhalb des Bildes.



...und an diesem steht Martina H., die wollte aber nicht mit auf's Foddo.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> ...und an diesem steht Martina H., die wollte aber nicht mit auf's Foddo.


Wer sich nicht wehrt, endet am Herd!  

Der tägliche Zweikampf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (13. April 2020)

Hier ein kleiner Einblick in meine Knie-Reha 
Ich war im Feb. noch mal schnell auf Skitour gestürzt, bevor es dann verboten wurde .








Mit dem Reiserad zum Bärlauchschnuppern.






Ernährungsexperten raten in Reha-Phasen zu einer ausgewogenen Ernährung 



Hier noch ein paar Blümchen - gerade heute frisch gepflückt 




Wünsche allen noch Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Mausoline (13. April 2020)

Ich komm so langsam wieder in die Gänge und muss nicht mehr nur auf den vielbesuchten Radwegen fahren, aber auf deinen Bildern seh ich, dass deine Auswahl an flachen Wegen bunter ist als bei uns.
Viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## sommerfrische (13. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Aufbau


Tatsächlich nutze ich die doppelte (Un)gunst der Stunde (Knie und Corona), um im erweiterten Nahbereich neue Wege zu erkunden. Erstaunlich, was es an Pfaden noch zu finden gab. War trotz Osterferien und -feiertage immer wieder völlig einsam unterwegs. Und gar nicht mal nur flach, heute das erste Mal längere Uphilltrails. Sooo gut, dass das wieder geht 

Dir auch viel Spaß beim Wieder-Durchstarten


----------



## Lenka K. (16. April 2020)

Coronafrei


----------



## Aninaj (17. April 2020)

Frühling lässt sein blaues Band
Wieder flattern durch die Lüfte;
Süsse, wohlbekannte Düfte
Streifen ahnungsvoll das Land.
Veilchen träumen schon,
Wollen balde kommen.
— Horch, von fern ein leiser Harfenton!
Frühling, ja du bist's!
Dich hab' ich vernommen!

(Eduard Mörike, 1804-1875, deutscher Lyriker)


----------



## Martina H. (17. April 2020)

wow, so poetisch


----------



## Aninaj (17. April 2020)

Ja wer kann (aus dem Internet kopieren), der kann eben ?


----------



## Lenka K. (17. April 2020)

Heutzutage zählt doch nicht mehr das *Wissen*, sondern die *Kompetenzen*! 

Alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> sondern die *Kompetenzen*!


Lieblingswort in den oberen Rängen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. April 2020)

Heute einfach mal improvisiert und es war gar nicht mal schlecht  
Wollten eigentlich ne Runde mit den Hardtails drehen, kommen in den Keller. Reifen vom Rad der Freundin platt 

War aber zu faul zum flicken, also kurzerhand das Gravel geschnappt. Und es war mal was anderes auf der Strecke und es hat echt Spaß gemacht  (Gott sei dank haben wir gleiche Größe und Schrittlänge )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (17. April 2020)

Es grünt so grün ...  

Giftgrün ist zur Zeit voll die Tarnfarbe -- genau die Farbe der frisch gespriessten Blätter .


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Es grünt so grün ...
> 
> Giftgrün ist zur Zeit voll die Tarnfarbe -- genau die Farbe der frisch gespriessten Blätter .


Deswegen musste der Holzstapel als Kontrast her, sonst hätte man ja keine Bikes gesehen


----------



## Lenka K. (17. April 2020)

Coronafrei zum Zweiten   













Das Eis und Mitnehmkaffee danach hab' ich leider vergessen zu fotografieren. In den vom Tourismus abhängingen Gegenden, die jetzt Hochsaison hätten, freuen sich die Wirte über jeden Euro, den sie verdienen können ...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. April 2020)

Wozu in die Ferne schweifen


----------



## Aninaj (18. April 2020)

Da das hier ja ein MountainBike Forum ist, habe ich auch mal wieder das MTB ausgeführt - das kam in den letzten CoronaWochen doch etwas kurz. Schön war's. 

Den ersten Ausblick genießen:



Das neue helle grün der Bäume  



Einge der Bänke sind "gesperrt" (man kann's auch übertreiben) - zum Glück nicht alle



Und dann ging's noch mal hoch hinaus, ein wenig für's Radl



und ganz noch oben für mich



Nur die Hütteneinkehr hat schon irgendwie gefehlt


----------



## LeaLoewin (19. April 2020)

Nein nach meinem Kreuzbandriss fahre ich noch nicht wieder MTB... Sprachs und fuhr halt mit dem Gravelbike Trails 





War nicht ganz so geplant, aber ging erstaunlich gut und war super für den Kopf.
... 6km über Stock und Stein am Bach entlang, auch mit so Oberschenkel dicken Wurzelfeldern und das Knie ist nicht dick geworden, noch hats gemeckert, noch hab ich mich unsicher oder instabil gefühlt.
...vielleicht darf das Hardtail ja doch früher wieder raus als geplant.





Regen und Matsche haben wir sogar auch gefunden.
Am Ende waren es 58km und knapp 600hm... Und n bisschen Luft wäre noch übrig gewesen... Da hatte ich morgens noch dolle Angst und hab mir die 10km 100hm Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt gespart


----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Da das hier ja ein MountainBike Forum ist, habe ich auch mal wieder das MTB ausgeführt - das kam in den letzten CoronaWochen doch etwas kurz. Schön war's.
> 
> Und dann ging's noch mal hoch hinaus, ein wenig für's Radl
> Anhang anzeigen 1021964
> ...




Eckkopf schön 


war gestern Abend auch noch ne Minirunde unterwegs.
Schön im Abendlicht die Blüten, herrlich die Farben 





leider kann man den schönen weißen Blütenbogen nicht richtig erkennen


----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2020)

@LeaLoewin 
du scheinst ja superfit zu sein.
Ich hatte zwar keinen Kreuzbandriss, aber ich bin viel vorsichtiger eingestiegen. Viel Trailfahren ist anfangs schon eine Beanspruchung fürs Knie.
Weiter viel Erfolg


----------



## hardtails (19. April 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1021488Anhang anzeigen 1021489Anhang anzeigen 1021490Anhang anzeigen 1021491
> 
> Wozu in die Ferne schweifen



fährt die bahn ganz normal nach regelfarhplan? oder hat die auch eingeschränkten betrieb? online nix dazu gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. April 2020)

Die ist zumindest gestern so gefahren, wie es im DB Navigator drin stand.


----------



## LeaLoewin (19. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @LeaLoewin
> du scheinst ja superfit zu sein.
> Ich hatte zwar keinen Kreuzbandriss, aber ich bin viel vorsichtiger eingestiegen. Viel Trailfahren ist anfangs schon eine Beanspruchung fürs Knie.
> Weiter viel Erfolg



ne Absolut nicht superfit... aber ich arbeite dran ... vor der Tour waren seit mitte März schon 400km in 20 Touren... angefangen bei 30min mit 5kmh durch den Park ohne Höhenmeter und mit dem MTB weil das nur ne 170mm Kurbel hat und die 172 und 175 an den anderen Rädern nicht gingen.
... 140mm Bike mit dicken Reifen, was meinst du was die Jogger und Spaziergänger geguckt haben wenn sie mich überholt haben 

eigentlich war das Ziel zum wieder Fit werden ja nen Triathlon in Norwegen im August... Aber nachdem Schwimmen schon früh nach der OP wieder ging und die Zeiten ok waren, sind jetzt die Bäder zu ... und Joggen geht noch nicht wieder... und ob im Sommer irgendwas möglich ist ... keine Ahnung

aber vielen Dank


----------



## Perlenkette (19. April 2020)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Sprachs und fuhr halt mit dem Gravelbike Trails


Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das meine Hometrailrunde, die auch  @laterra mittlerweile kennt. Dort bin ich ein paar Tage zuvor ebenfalls gefahren, allerdings bei Sonnen(brand)schein und mit dem FATBIKE .


----------



## LeaLoewin (19. April 2020)

Hey 

ja da sind wir auch schon vieles von zusammen gefahren ... Die Bäume liegen da über den Hasselbachgraben
(der Trail runter zum Bach bei Rott ging auch mit dem Gravelbike ?, auch wenn das glaub nicht im Sinne des Entwicklers oder meiner Physio war?)


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2020)

...was man alles so sieht, wenn man mal nicht so durch die Gegend hetzt 

Schwan auf dem Nest





kleines Federvieh





schlaue Sprüche





schöne Bäume





komische Tore





Eis zum Mitnehmen


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. April 2020)

Gestern mit einem Freund eine der GEO-Runden im Odenwald abgefahren. Dort ist ja zum Glück generell wenig los. Kurze Rast an Römerresten, immer schön mit viel Abstand.



Immerhin, gute 700 MH waren es dann doch. In der nächsten Zeit steht die MIL1 auf dem Programm, das ist die mit dem Bierkühler im Wald. Die haben sie im letzten Herbst ordentlich erweitert, da bin ich mal gespannt. Es wurde u.a. irgendwas von Spitzkehren gemurmelt. Auch berauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (20. April 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...was man alles so sieht, wenn man mal nicht so durch die Gegend hetzt
> ...
> komische Tore
> 
> ...



Mutig 
aber es scheint, das Deckelchen ist nicht runter gefallen


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. April 2020)




----------



## Mausoline (20. April 2020)

Schön, wo ist das? Pfalz


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Schön, wo ist das? Pfalz


Nein.
Das ist das Donnerloch Richtung Brodenbach an der Mosel. 
Los geht es oben bei Pfaffenheck/ Udenhausen.


----------



## Mausoline (20. April 2020)

Danke, das ist nicht meine Gegend


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. April 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das ist das Donnerloch Richtung Brodenbach an der Mosel.


 Muss ich mal wieder fahren


----------



## Mausoline (23. April 2020)

Meine Lieblingsblume in Kindheitstagen, da waren die Wiesen voll davon  und die Farbe ist immer noch toll.




ist das überall trocken  die Bäume zerbrechen beim Umfallen in zig Teile




war ne schöne abwechslungsreiche Abendrunde mit vielen Strecken ohne Menschen


----------



## sommerfrische (23. April 2020)

Ganz viel Frühling.





Ganz viele Trails ....




... und viel Wasser....



..
.. ergeben einen wunderbaren Tag 

(Nur mit den neuen Flatpedals kämpfe ich noch - war immer Klickifahrerin - vor allem bei Wurzeln bergauf.)


----------



## Mausoline (23. April 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> ...
> (Nur mit den neuen Flatpedals kämpfe ich noch - war immer Klickifahrerin - vor allem bei Wurzeln bergauf.)



Bist du auch wegen dem Knie umgestiegen 
Ich hatte auch gesagt, das ist nur vorübergehend, aber ich bin zu bequem zum wieder ändern. Außerdem funktionierts ganz gut


----------



## Flohmanti (23. April 2020)

I also went to the forest today...



Leider war beim Baumstamm Schluss, weil ich nicht wußte, wie ich da rüber komme.
Musste dann umkehren und nach Hause schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (23. April 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> I also went to the forest today...Anhang anzeigen 1025701
> Leider war beim Baumstamm Schluss, weil ich nicht wußte, wie ich da rüber komme.
> Musste dann umkehren und nach Hause schieben.



Einfach mit dem Kettenblatt durchsägen und dann weiter...


----------



## Aninaj (23. April 2020)

War heute mal in den Dünen unterwegs 





Und dann mal als MulletBike abgelichtet. Das müßten vorn mind. 32" sein


----------



## Lenka K. (24. April 2020)

Bikequertour statt Skihochtour

Trailvalley 











​
Felsen behördlich gesperrt 



​
Corona?  





Schatzi 




Schee woar's!


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2020)

... ich möchte nicht alles doppelt posten - wen es interessiert:

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. April 2020)

2 Stück Kuchen bei den Naturfreunden am "Kuchenfenster" ergattert, die letzte Trailabfahrt hat er dann noch gut überstanden, meinen Freßflash allerdings nicht.


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2020)

Heute nur Impressionen  beim Spitzkehrenmassaker war ich zu beschäftigt 

mal wieder alte Strecken gefahren




diese Farben musste ich festhalten, so genial 




allein auf weiter Flur - dachte ich - und plötzlich eine Radfahrerin, eine alte Schulkameradin  super wir sind natürlich zusammen weiter gefahren und sie hat mir auch noch ein paar Wegle gezeigt 




und zum Schluß hab ich dieses Herz gefunden 




Schöne anstrengende Tour  muss ich wieder hin, gibt noch anderes


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> super wir sind natürlich zusammen weiter gefahren und sie hat mir auch noch ein paar Wegle gezeigt





...schöne Blümchen


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. April 2020)

Hallo Mausoline


Darf ich fragen, auf welcher Höhenlage das am 6.4. mit dem Vergleich von Süd - zu Nordseite gewesen ist ? 


Grüße und Danke 
Schwarzwaldbiker



Mausoline schrieb:


> Wir haben bis jetzt keine geöffnete Eisdiele gefunden
> 
> dafür hab ich wieder eine Pflanze entdeckt, die ich noch nie gesehen hab und auch bei Tante Google nicht gefunden habe.
> Kennt die jemand?
> ...


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ich möchte nicht alles doppelt posten - wen es interessiert:
> 
> Schönes Wochenende
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1028403



aber das ist doch doppelt 

doppeltes Lottchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2020)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hallo Mausoline
> Darf ich fragen, auf welcher Höhenlage das am 6.4. mit dem Vergleich von Süd - zu Nordseite gewesen ist ?
> Grüße und Danke
> Schwarzwaldbiker




Klar, mußte nur nachschauen.
Südseite auf 900 m, Nordseite auf ca. 870m


----------



## LeaLoewin (27. April 2020)

Hätte ich gestern Bilder gemacht hätten sie wohl so ausgesehen :

Meep meep

An Rad und Unterschenkeln fanden sich jedenfalls messbare Staubschichtdicken.


Kette hätte ich unterwegs bestimmt 2x nachölen können... Hatte nur kein Öl dabei

85km 1000hm 21,5 im Schnitt bei 50-60% Schotter und ein paar Trails... Für 4 Monate nach Kreuzbandriss und OP bin ich da schon ein bisschen ziemlich stolz drauf


----------



## Perlenkette (27. April 2020)

Montagmorgen, 5. Woche Homeschooling









(sie überqueren grade das Viadukt )


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. April 2020)

Voll cool 
Da bin ich echt neidisch, ich musste als Kind immer alleine fahren, weil meine Eltern absolute Sportmuffel waren


----------



## Mausoline (27. April 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Montagmorgen, 5. Woche Homeschooling
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hatten die Jungs Sportunterricht


----------



## LeaLoewin (27. April 2020)

hmm wer weiß... vieleicht auch Naturkunde, oder Geographie... aber Literatur-Unterricht scheint mir doch am naheliegensten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (27. April 2020)

Der Mini hat montags in der 1.+.2. Stunde Sport; der Junior startet den Schultag erst um 11.00 dafür bis 16.00 . Und die aufsichtsführende Hilfslehrerin konnte sich nach der Tour in den sonnigen Liegestuhl legen........

Es standen übrigens 2 Wörterbücher von Pons drin; Deutsch-Englisch und Deutsch-Französisch; aber leider kommen Sprachen grade nicht so gut an.


----------



## Martina H. (27. April 2020)

... puh 5 Wochen - kommt ihr klar? Anstrengend, oder?


----------



## Lenka K. (27. April 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> 2 Wörterbücher


Obacht! Wörterbücher können beim Homeschooling SEEEHR gefährlich sein! Den Augenblick, als meine Mutter qua Aushilfslehrerin (nach mehreren Monaten) ein Wörterbuchbrocken nach mir geworfen hat,  nachdem ich sie in der Russischstunde zur Weissglut gebracht hab', vergess ich nie   .

Sie hat verfehlt, ich war eine flinke 10jährige .


----------



## Perlenkette (28. April 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... puh 5 Wochen - kommt ihr klar? Anstrengend, oder?


Alles gut; hier fliegen (noch) keine Wörterbücher


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2020)




----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Mai 2020)

Kleine Matschrunde. 
Es ist so, so, so schön aktuell im Wald. Rutschig wie Sau, aber schön


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Mai 2020)

Tolle Farben bei wechselhaftem Wetter 
Risiko hat sich gelohnt, weil wenig Menschen unterwegs, auch wenn mich ein paar Tropfen vor dem Unterstellen erwischt haben 

Ich hoffe ihr hattet einen ruhigen Feiertag und konntet alle eine Tour drehen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Mai 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> auch wenn mich ein paar Tropfen vor dem Unterstellen erwischt haben


Dito, wir hatten aber nichtsdestotrotz perfektes Timing und waren für den größten Guß in der einzigen Wanderhütte weit und breit grade so noch untergekommen.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Mai 2020)

Am Wochenende war klettern bei Schmuddelwetter angesagt. Aber davor mussten die knochentrockenen Verhältnisse noch für eine Biketour genutzt werden!













Weiter so!


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Mai 2020)

Der Regen hat den Trails gut getan, nicht matschig, aber schön griffig.
Mit einem Freund die Mi1 abgefahren, so kam ich dann u.a. auch mal zu Fahrfotos.

Kurz nach dem Start, Aussicht auf Miltenberg, noch etwas bewölkt:




Auf den Trails:















Der Erdkühler war ziemlich geräubert. Ein Radler, Wasser und ein paar Dosen Äppler waren noch da. Also für mich blieb es dann halt beim mitgenommenen Wasser.




Den Cappucino, bzw. Milchkaffee, im Ort gab es dann to go, aber eine sonnige Treppe zum hinsetzen fand sich.




Und weil wir schon mal da waren, noch ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für unsere Sekretärin beim Konditor-Weltmeister mitgenommen:




Baumkuchen im Klorollendesign.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. Mai 2020)

Sieht gut aus 


@Lenka K.  - Altmühltal?


----------



## Martina H. (4. Mai 2020)

M1 - schööön...


----------



## Perlenkette (4. Mai 2020)

@Chaotenkind - das drittletzte Foto ist ein echt schönes Bild von Dir! 

(Das Trikot stammt doch vom LO Treffen, oder?)


----------



## Silvermoon (4. Mai 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Der Regen hat den Trails gut getan, nicht matschig, aber schön griffig.
> Mit einem Freund die Mi1 abgefahren, so kam ich dann u.a. auch mal zu Fahrfotos.
> 
> Kurz nach dem Start, Aussicht auf Miltenberg, noch etwas bewölkt:
> ...



Tolle Fotos....aber...
....ich will ja hier nicht klugscheissen, aber das ist Michelstadt und nicht Miltenberg 
Mi1=Michelstadt...... Mil1= Miltenberg....  
Klugscheissmodus*aus* 

Gruß von ner Einheimischen 

PS: Aber die Strecke ist einfach nur geil


----------



## Martina H. (4. Mai 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> - das drittletzte Foto ist ein echt schönes Bild von Dir!



...fragt sich, wen sie da so nett anlacht


----------



## Mausoline (4. Mai 2020)

Die Farbe steht ihr richtig gut 


@Chaotenkind - sind das Knielinge? Wenn ja bitte Marke etc.  danke


----------



## Perlenkette (4. Mai 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Alles gut; hier fliegen (noch) keine Wörterbücher



DIE LAGE HAT SICH HEUTE GEÄNDERT
Ich musste irgendwie mal ausflippen, dann kam 5 Minuten später passenderweise das singende Aachener Feuerwehrauto vorbei (kenn Ihr das aus den Nachrichten "immer wieder geht die Sonne auf")  und nach nem Glas Wein geht´s jetzt wieder.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Mai 2020)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Tolle Fotos....aber...
> ....ich will ja hier nicht klugscheissen, aber das ist Michelstadt und nicht Miltenberg
> Mi1=Michelstadt...... Mil1= Miltenberg....
> Klugscheissmodus*aus*
> ...



Stimmt. Ich komme zwischen Mi1 und MIL1 ständig durcheinander. Die MIL1 ist ja in Bayern.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Mai 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind - das drittletzte Foto ist ein echt schönes Bild von Dir!
> 
> (Das Trikot stammt doch vom LO Treffen, oder?)



Danke! Ja, das war die Fifii-Geschichte.



Martina H. schrieb:


> ...fragt sich, wen sie da so nett anlacht



Den Photographen, siehe Erdkühler. Ist ein sehr netter Freund. Wir kennen uns schon lange.



Mausoline schrieb:


> Die Farbe steht ihr richtig gut
> 
> @Chaotenkind - sind das Knielinge? Wenn ja bitte Marke etc.  danke



Danke! Passend zum Trikot (ist aber Zufall).

Nein, keine Knielinge. Es ist ne 3/4 lange Unterhose von Supernatural. Merinowollgemisch, aber schön dünn. Gerade richtig, wenn es so um die 15°C hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (4. Mai 2020)

Satt grüner Wald ?
Endlich mal wieder eine kleine Tour in der Pfalz gefahren und dabei den garstigen Wolken davon gefahren.


----------



## sommerfrische (4. Mai 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> >


Kenn ich. Heute auch Hyperstress im Homeoffice, Kind (naja: Jungmann) will entweder zocken oder braucht immer wieder irgendwas anderes für die Schule... Mit Büchern werfe ich nienienie. Aber als der Tag endlich um war, brauchte es ein Pistazieneis  Es goss zwar gerade in Strömen, Temperatur war mies, aber ich habe mich warm angezogen, untergestellt, und als das Eis auf war und sich der Regen verzogen hatte, war endlich alles gut 

Alles Gute auch weiter für euch!


----------



## Perlenkette (4. Mai 2020)

NeeNee, mit Büchern habe ich auch nicht geworfen; aber ein bissl genervt darf man mal sein, oder?


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Mai 2020)

Ich hab' damals gelernt: Homeschooling ist nix für Eltern mit schwachen Nerven und Kinder mit einer ausgeprägten antiautoritären Haltung!  

Aber ich glaub', das ist bei euch nicht der Fall! Wünsche euch, dass es beide Seiten gut überstehen und "Beruhigungmittel" stets zur Hand sind .


----------



## Martina H. (4. Mai 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> NeeNee, mit Büchern habe ich auch nicht geworfen;



...noch nicht  - nee, Du schaffst das 



sommerfrische schrieb:


> Aber als der Tag endlich um war, brauchte es ein Pistazieneis



Auch gut  

Ich sach ja, wenn dieser Mist durch ist, haben wir in Deutschland nur noch Superfitte oder fettleibige Alkoholiker


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Mai 2020)

Oder fitte Alkoholikerinnen   

Bei uns ist auch ohne schulpflichtige Kinder seit Corona der Weinkonsum deutlich gestiegen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Mai 2020)

Bei uns steigen Schokoladen-Konsum und Tourenlänge - hilft beides gegen Frust (auf der anderen Seite des Remote-schooling).
Zumindest, wenn man eine bestimmte Spitzkehre auslässt, die dann doch für Frust und Tränen sorgt.


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Mai 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Schokoladen-Konsum


Damit hab' ich es in den ersten 2 Wochen auch versucht. Nach dem ersten Klettertag draussen bin ich dann lieber auf Alkohol umgestiegen .


----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Zumindest, wenn man eine bestimmte Spitzkehre auslässt, die dann doch für Frust und Tränen sorgt



Kopf hoch, das wird  und ggf. doch auf Alkohol umschwenken, dann gibts ein besseres Kurvenfeeling


----------



## Aninaj (5. Mai 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Zumindest, wenn man eine bestimmte Spitzkehre auslässt, die dann doch für Frust und Tränen sorgt.



So darfst du das nicht sehen. Diese Spitzkehren sind einfach noch eine Herausforderung. An der kannst du dich abarbeiten. Wenn du schon alles kannst... wäre doch auch langweilig.

Ich bin gestern mal wieder unser Spitzkehrenmassaker gefahren und jetzt gibt es nur noch 1 Kehre, die ich nicht fahren kann, aber die knacke ich auch noch. Die läßt sich nicht mehr fahren und man muss zwingend umsetzen und das klappt dann, wie bei dir, manchmal, aber nicht immer und nicht in besonders frickeligen Kehren. Die andere Kehre, bei der man umsetzen muss, hat gestern geklappt 

Also, ned aufgeben, das wird!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Mai 2020)

Dann fall ich ja noch schneller um und steh dann auch nimmer auf (da ich ja nie Alkohol trink).

Ich probier schon immer fleißig bei den Kehren bei uns - und hab auch letztens endlich bei der letzten Kehre zu @scratch_a sagen können "Ich brauch dich nicht mehr!" - wohlgemerkt nur nicht mehr als Sicherungsposten, damit mir diese Kehre so gefährlich vorkommt. Sie klappt zwar immer noch nicht immer, aber so 8-9 von 10 Mal schon, sogar mit kleinen Hupfern. Ein Riesen-Fortschritt.
Aber blöderweise fuchst mich dadurch angepusht diese eine (mit dem Geländer) so sehr. Ich will zuviel auf einmal.
Aber zurück zum Thema - Impressionen von der Tour: Schöne kleine Blümchen, von denen ich keine Ahnung hab, was es ist, die aber geholfen haben, die kleine Kehre nicht abzukürzen (weil dann ja die Blümchen kaputtgegangen wären)


----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2020)

Die sieht ja urig aus. Eine unserer Expertinnen kennt die sicher


----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Kopf hoch, das wird  und ggf. doch auf Alkohol umschwenken, dann gibts ein besseres Kurvenfeeling



aus unserem Gemeindeblatt:
_Die Medien melden, dass der Weinverbrauch im ersten Quartal 2020 um etwa 30% höher ist als im ersten Quartal 2019._


----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2020)

...sieht halt nicht für alle Branchen sch... aus


----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2020)

... und die Polizei hat in unserer Gegend übers Wochenende einige Autofahrer mit Drogen und Alkohol rausgezogen


----------



## bikebecker (8. Mai 2020)

Hallo 
Mal wieder betreutes Internet für @Bikebetti
Am Mainnufer Radweg. 




Fahrradbrücke. 








Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (8. Mai 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mal wieder betreutes Internet für @Bikebetti
> Am Mainnufer Radweg.
> Anhang anzeigen 1037865
> ...


Schöne Bilder!


----------



## sommerfrische (8. Mai 2020)

Endlich wieder in den Bergen 




... mit Frühlingsgefühlen


----------



## bikebecker (9. Mai 2020)

Hallo 
Im Hintertaunus unterwegs. 



Hoch geht's. 



Felsenweg.



Holzköpfe.



Windgeschützt.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Deleted 454842 (9. Mai 2020)

Dem Fabio Schäfer sein Eis




Der Brummer wurde mal an die Waage gehängt, 15.1 kg   Kein Wunder, dass ich grade gut Kondition aufbaue. 





Goldene Stunde


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Mai 2020)

Kunst kann frau derzeit nur in der freien Natur betrachten 

"Kraftfeld" in der Oberpfalz


----------



## sommerfrische (10. Mai 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Kunst kann frau derzeit nur in der freien Natur betrachten  .


Das ist nicht richtig. Wenn du auf die Homepage der SZ gehst, ist dort eine Liste geöffneter Museen.

Trotzdem ein hübsches Bild


----------



## lucie (10. Mai 2020)

Heute single unterwegs.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Mai 2020)

....hey, ich war dabei


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Mai 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Kunst kann frau derzeit nur in der freien Natur betrachten
> 
> "Kraftfeld" in der Oberpfalz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1039275​


 Das sieht aus wie überdimensionale Sandaale, die sich in eine Wiese verirrt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (10. Mai 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. Wenn du auf die Homepage der SZ gehst, ist dort eine Liste geöffneter Museen.


Das hab' ich gelesen. Nur für Bayern stand da nichts  .

Deshalb korrigiere ich mich:


Lenka K. schrieb:


> Kunst kann frau derzeit *in Bayern* nur in der freien Natur betrachten



Und edit sagt: ab heute gilt das nicht mehr .


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Mai 2020)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das sieht aus wie überdimensionale Sandaale, die sich in eine Wiese verirrt haben


Also, deine Vorstellungskraft möchte ich haben .


----------



## sommerfrische (11. Mai 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Also, deine Vorstellungskraft möchte ich haben .


Und ich kapiere jetzt erst, dass Sand-Aale gemeint sind (was auch immer das sind) und nicht Sandale falsch geschrieben wurde.... Ich habe die ganze Zeit verzweifelt versucht, Schuhsohlen in den Dingern zu erkennen. 

Gut, dass die Museen (auch in Bayern) wieder aufmachen, da kann man ggf nachlesen, ob es sich um  "Sandaale" oder "Sandalen" handelt


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Mai 2020)

Oops .

Sagt eine, die die Wallfahrtstadt in Oberbayern immer wieder "Al-tötting" auspricht .

@sommerfrische Danke für die detektivische Erklärungsarbeit!


----------



## Mausoline (11. Mai 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Kunst kann frau derzeit nur in der freien Natur betrachten
> 
> "Kraftfeld" in der Oberpfalz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1039275​



Für mich sehn diese Stelen eher so aus, als würden sie in sich zusammensinken, also das Gegenteil von einem Kraftfeld


----------



## Mausoline (11. Mai 2020)

Heute brrrrrr  und Reeegen 
letzte Woche Feierabendrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (11. Mai 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Für mich sehn diese Stelen eher so aus, als würden sie in sich zusammensinken, also das Gegenteil von einem Kraftfeld


Ich hätte eher an "Sonnenanbeter" oder so getippt


----------



## sommerfrische (11. Mai 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Sagt eine, die die Wallfahrtstadt in Oberbayern immer wieder "Al-tötting" auspricht .


Mein Bruder nach seiner theoretischen Führerscheinprüfung: Er hätte ja alles gewusst, aber was "Spurrillen" sind ....   Spurrillen mit Betonung auf der 2. Silbe,  als wär's ein ekliger Krankheisserreger


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Mai 2020)

Vorgestern erste Ausfahrt neuer Flitzer, und gestern das Bombenwetter nochmal genutzt bei 24°C - heute Poppes abfrieren bei 10°C und Sturm ?
Zweite Testtour mit dem neuen Flitzer - überholt uns doch beim Wendepunkt einer mit exakt dem selben Rad!!! Damit fahren im Umkreis von 40km schonmal mindestens 3 Stevens Izoard Disc rum jetzt ?


----------



## Aninaj (11. Mai 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> - überholt uns doch beim Wendepunkt einer mit exakt dem selben Rad!!!



Ich hoffe doch es war das gleiche Rad. Ansonsten müßte ihr euch ja immer absprechen, wer das Rad denn jetzt fahren darf


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Mai 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Und ich kapiere jetzt erst, dass Sand-Aale gemeint sind (was auch immer das sind) und nicht Sandale falsch geschrieben wurde.... Ich habe die ganze Zeit verzweifelt versucht, Schuhsohlen in den Dingern zu erkennen.
> 
> Gut, dass die Museen (auch in Bayern) wieder aufmachen, da kann man ggf nachlesen, ob es sich um  "Sandaale" oder "Sandalen" handelt



Ich bin sooo blöd, ich meinte auch keine Sandaale, also weder die Fische noch die zum Anziehen, sondern Röhrenaale!!! https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Röhrenaale
Wenn die aus ihren Löchern draußen sind, schaut das auch so aus 
Aber der Gag mit den Schuhen ist natürlich auch Klasse!


----------



## sommerfrische (11. Mai 2020)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich bin sooo blöd, ich meinte auch keine Sandaale, also weder die Fische noch die zum Anziehen, sondern Röhrenaale!!! https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Röhrenaale
> Wenn die aus ihren Löchern draußen sind, schaut das auch so aus
> Aber der Gag mit den Schuhen ist natürlich auch Klasse!


Eine Skulptur mit Ohrfleck-Röhrenaalen also. Soso. Sagte das schon jemand: dein Vorstellungsvermögen möchte ich haben?


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Mai 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch es war das gleiche Rad. Ansonsten müßte ihr euch ja immer absprechen, wer das Rad denn jetzt fahren darf



Ja gut ok, das GLEICHE Rad, ich glaub sogar es war ein 56! Das was mein Mann deswegen nicht kaufen konnte weil "ausverkauft" weswegen er zur 58 griff, und meins ist 50. Jetzt müssen wir nur noch die anderen Rahmengrößen auftreiben zur lustigen Party.  ?
Ich fad das so lustig. Wir vorschriftsmäßig linksseitiger Radweg (die rasen da immer so auf der Straße) - ich war gerade am kotzen weil's Garmin schon wieder abgekackt war - zischt rechts was von hinten auf der Straße heran und ich seh diesen neongrünen Schriftzug auf dunklem Grund, schaue etwas genauer hin und erkenne den vorderen Teil des Rahmendreiecks das Muster und die Farbe - und weg war er auch schon. Mein Mann konnte garnicht so schnell gucken als ich meinte das war "unser" Rad - hat sich dann auch kaputt gelacht.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Mai 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die Mütze und das Eis 
obwohl ein bunteres Eis hätte besser gepasst


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. Mai 2020)

Ja buntes Eis, ich war froh überhaupt eines kaufen zu dürfen - die Eiskisten standen hinter der Abdeckung 50cm hinter dem Absperrband in einer Höhe die ich mit 160cm NICHT einsehen konnte, es gab 20 Sorten deren Namen ich somit nicht lesen konnte - die Trulla hinterm Tresen war nur am hetzen - und neben mir kam die 5köpfige Familie seit 15 Minuten nicht aus dem Arsch und hinter mir drängelte bereits die nächste Großfamilie, so dass mir insgesamt 30 Sekunden blieben um die 1 Kugel wenigstens aussuchen zu dürfen!

Das Ganze kotzt mich nur noch an, ich werd noch spindeldürr wenn das so weitergeht, Eis im Supermarkt einkaufen darf ich ja schon nicht mehr weil Rotzlumpen mit Asthma für mich kacke ist und nun nichtmal mehr ein dummes Eis an der Bude kaufen... 

P.S.: ich liebe diese Mütze, auch wenn sie etwas zu groß ist, aber mit Helm sieht es noch annehmbar aus. ?


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Mai 2020)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Röhrenaale


Ich hab' erst jetzt nachgeschaut, was das ist.

Also: kein Vorstellungsvermögen, sondern das geschulte Taucherinnenauge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> ich nur noch an, ich werd noch spindeldürr wenn das so weitergeht, Eis im Supermarkt einkaufen darf ich ja schon nicht mehr weil Rotzlumpen mit Asthma für mich kacke ist und nun nichtmal mehr ein dummes Eis an der Bude kaufen...



Kurze Richtigstellung: Niemand möchte dich verhungern lassen oder dir das Einkaufen im Supermarkt verbieten 
Wenn du aufgrund deines Asthmas medizinisch nicht in der Lage bist, einen Mundschutz zu tragen, dann zwingt dich niemand dazu.



Spoiler: Veröffentlichung der Staatskanzlei Schleswig-Holstein



Wer ist von der Maskenpflicht ausgenommen?

Ausgenommen von der Pflicht sind Kinder bis zum vollendeten 6. Lebensjahr, das Personal, das Fahrpersonal im Öffentlichen Personennahverkehr (ÖPNV) und das Fahrpersonal von Taxen bei einer Taxifahrt. Außerdem sind Personen von der Pflicht ausgenommen, die aufgrund medizinischer oder psychischer Beeinträchtigung oder einer Behinderung nicht in der Lage sind, eine Mund-Nasen-Bedeckung zu tragen und dies nachweisen können.









						Häufig gestellte Fragen
					






					www.schleswig-holstein.de
				







Die Mütze ist echt cool


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. Mai 2020)

OT:
Ja ich weiss wie die Gesetzeslage ist - aber geh mal einkaufen wenn die Leute dich schon ernsthaft ankeifen wo gefälligst dein Scheiss Rotzlumpen sei, und was du dich ohne erdreistest in den Laden gehen zu wollen (andere Kunden!). Solange diese Hysterie anhält muss mein Mann halt alleine los. Ist aber sicher eh egal wenn die Schleusen ab 18.5 komplett offen sind und einen die Urlauber über den Haufen rennen 

OnTopic:
Die Aale sind äh - ja - ? Finde die einerseits spannend aber andererseits irgendwie auch eklig wenn die da alle so rausgucken.  
Das Kunstobjekt hätte ich jetzt eher mit "Spaghetti im Wind" assoziiert - denke halt nur ans Futtern 

Die Mütze ist übrigens von "look mum no hands" > Pizza Cat Cycling Cap (by Bob Motown) und ein Lieblingsteil. ?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. Mai 2020)

Mal das Canyon wieder ausgepackt. Gefühlt 10kg leichter und immer noch eine gute Wahl.   














Diesmal von Koblenz über Waldesch nach Buchholz und von dort über hübsche Pfädchen runter ins Tal nach Boppard.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Mai 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Mal das Canyon wieder ausgepackt. Gefühlt 10kg leichter und immer noch eine gute Wahl.


Sei ehrlich, jetzt macht es doppelt Spaß so flott durch den Wald zu flitzen 
Und wenn du wieder aufs Fully steigst kommt es dir wie ein Panzer vor


----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. Mai 2020)

Ich werds direkt morgen merken, wenn der Panzer wieder ausgeführt wird.


----------



## Flohmanti (13. Mai 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Mal das Canyon wieder ausgepackt. Gefühlt 10kg leichter und immer noch eine gute Wahl.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1041012Anhang anzeigen 1041013Anhang anzeigen 1041014Anhang anzeigen 1041015Anhang anzeigen 1041016
> 
> Diesmal von Koblenz über Waldesch nach Buchholz und von dort über hübsche Pfädchen runter ins Tal nach Boppard.


Wie lustig. Ergon Griffe in blau und eine Supacaz Ahead Kappe. Das ist ja jemand genauso detailverliebt wie ich.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Mai 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn du aufgrund deines Asthmas medizinisch nicht in der Lage bist, einen Mundschutz zu tragen, dann zwingt dich niemand dazu.





IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss wie die Gesetzeslage ist - aber geh mal einkaufen wenn die Leute dich schon ernsthaft ankeifen wo gefälligst dein Scheiss Rotzlumpen sei, und was du dich ohne erdreistest in den Laden gehen zu wollen (andere Kunden!).


Sorry für noch mehr OT, aber dazu ein Kommentar:








						„Ich werde dargestellt wie ein Verbrecher, wenn ich keine Maske trage“
					

Wie geht es Menschen, die aus gesundheitlichen Gründen keinen Mund- und Nasenschutz tragen können und sich immer wieder dafür rechtfertigen müssen?




					www.jetzt.de


----------



## scylla (13. Mai 2020)

Ja mei. Natürlich ist es kacke, wenn sich Mitmenschen als Hilfssheriffs gerieren, aber das ist wohl eher ein allgemeines gesellschaftliches Problem und tritt auch bei anderen Themen, die nichts mit Rotzlumpen oder Viren zu tun haben, zutage. Schön ist es nie.
Ich habe mir schon lange vor es Pflicht wurde freiwillig so einen Rotzumpen vor die Fresse gepackt beim Einkaufen, um meine Umwelt vor meinen potentiellen Keimen zu schützen. Obwohl ich auch nicht gerade gut Luft bekomme unter so einem Teil und nach 15 Minuten die Kopfschmerzen des Todes bekomme. Dafür bin ich auch blöd angemacht worden. "Paranoide Schnepfe" war noch eins von den netteren. Na und? Man kann sich von jedem D*** aus dem Konzept bringen lassen... oder halt nicht. Mein Mann ist auch Asthmatiker, daher erledige schon seit Februar ich alle Besorgungen und Einkäufe allein. Na und? Hat weder mein Mann noch ich ein Problem damit, verhungert ist noch niemand, und man sollte auch mal festhalten, dass es uns immer noch verdammt gut geht. Wenn er ein Eis aus dem Supermarkt haben möchte, bring ich ihm einfach eins mit.
Einfach mal nicht mehr dramatisieren als es sein muss. Wie geht dieses Sprichwort? _"Gib mir die Gelassenheit, Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann, den Mut, Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann, und die Weisheit, das eine vom anderen zu unterscheiden."_

Tourimpressionen 

vor dem Regen




und nach dem Regen


----------



## Mausoline (13. Mai 2020)

Ganz brav ne Runde pfalzen gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (14. Mai 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Ja mei. Natürlich ist es kacke, wenn sich Mitmenschen als Hilfssheriffs gerieren, aber das ist wohl eher ein allgemeines gesellschaftliches Problem und tritt auch bei anderen Themen, die nichts mit Rotzlumpen oder Viren zu tun haben, zutage. Schön ist es nie.
> Ich habe mir schon lange vor es Pflicht wurde freiwillig so einen Rotzumpen vor die Fresse gepackt beim Einkaufen, um meine Umwelt vor meinen potentiellen Keimen zu schützen. Obwohl ich auch nicht gerade gut Luft bekomme unter so einem Teil und nach 15 Minuten die Kopfschmerzen des Todes bekomme. Dafür bin ich auch blöd angemacht worden. "Paranoide Schnepfe" war noch eins von den netteren. Na und? Man kann sich von jedem D*** aus dem Konzept bringen lassen... oder halt nicht. Mein Mann ist auch Asthmatiker, daher erledige schon seit Februar ich alle Besorgungen und Einkäufe allein. Na und? Hat weder mein Mann noch ich ein Problem damit, und verhungert ist auch noch niemand. Wenn er ein Eis aus dem Supermarkt haben möchte, bring ich ihm einfach eins mit.
> Einfach mal nicht mehr dramatisieren als es sein muss. Wie geht dieses Sprichwort? _"Gib mir die Gelassenheit, Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann, den Mut, Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann, und die Weisheit, das eine vom anderen zu unterscheiden."_
> 
> ...


wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## Martina H. (16. Mai 2020)




----------



## Aninaj (16. Mai 2020)




----------



## frechehex (17. Mai 2020)

Ich bin heute ne schöne Runde über den Kleinheppacher Kopf und Buoch gefahren, inkl Trails. Ich hab gaaaanz viel Selbstvertrauen getankt. Und Fahrtechnik geübt, denn das geplante MTB Camp im Schwarzwald fällt leider aus ?


----------



## bikebecker (17. Mai 2020)

Hallo 
Im Odenwald. 






Gruß bikebecker


----------



## sommerfrische (18. Mai 2020)

Im Altmühltal gewesen  In den Bergen muss es regelrechte Völkerwanderungen gegeben haben, hier war fast nix los.





Btw. Erste Zugfahrt seit Corona. Bis dahin war ich in "Carantäne" geblieben, aber bei der Tour ist Zugfahren einfach besser. Es war erst seltsam (wg Maske...), aber bald ganz okay. Und die Waggons waren leer = min 20 Meter Abstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Mai 2020)

Wie gut, wenn man einen Freund dabei hat, der photographieren kann.
Die ersten beiden genehmigten Hahnenkammtrails sind offen, Wetter ist gut, also am Sonntag hin, gucken und "anfassen".

Anreise mit gewolltem Umweg, oben erst mal Pause nach 470 HM. Der Berggasthof darf erst heute wieder öffnen, wenngleich die Wanderer- und Bikerkundschaft dennoch den Biergarten okupiert hat. Also gestern halt Rucksackverpflegung.




Jetzt geht es los. Erst mal den Burgentrail, Kat. blau.



Sehr hübsch, ne Menge enger Kehren, nur etwas rumpelig, alle Sprünge abrollbar.



...und aus ner anderen Perspektive




Dann nochmal hoch und ab auf den Speicherbachtrail, Kat. rot. Im unteren Bereich durfte der ehemals illegale Teil weiterverwendet werden. Immer noch wunderschönes Achterbahnfeeling, deswegen ohne Photos.
Ansonsten viele enge Kehren und etwas mehr rumpeliger. Sprünge nicht immer abrollbar, wenn man nicht hüpfen möchte, besser die Chickenways nehmen. Was das Chicken dann auch tat.




Heimweg mit kleinem Umweg, so langsam wird im Wald aufgeräumt nach der Fallböe vom letzten August.





An der Eisdiele im Ort ne lange Schlange vor dem Straßenverkauf Also Verzicht und warten auf die nächste Tour, wenn in Bayern zumindest die Außengastronomie (eingeschränkt) wieder offen hat.

41 km, 810 HM waren es dann am Ende.


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Mai 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Im Altmühltal gewesen  In den Bergen muss es regelrechte Völkerwanderungen gegeben haben, hier war fast nix los.


Im Altmühltal war die ganze Zeit wenig bis nix los, auf allen Ebenen .
Ich hab' die Tour extra in der Woche vor der Einführung der Maskenpflicht gemacht, im ganzen Zug zurück nach Eichstätt zum Auto (ich finde die Richtung O->W besser   ) ausser mir 4 Personen, alle mit mir ausgestiegen und der Zug düste völlig leer weiter nach Ingolstadt und MUC.


----------



## sommerfrische (18. Mai 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> die Richtung O->W


Bin ich noch nicht in dieser Richtung gefahren, aber ergibt natürlich eine "ganz neue Tour"  Hast mich also auf eine Idee gebracht...

Maske im Zug ist lästig, aber ging. Die Zugfahrerei gestern war auch ein Test für eine geplante Sechs-Stunden-Fahrt. Ob ich das überhaupt aushalte im eigenen Atemdunst... Ich weiß ja nicht, was ich schlimmer finde: Wenn ich das nicht ausgehalten hätte oder dass ich mich so leicht daran gewöhnt habe... Diese praktische, aber eigentlich unerträgliche menschliche Anpassungsfähigkeit an ätzende Umstände...


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Mai 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Bin ich noch nicht in dieser Richtung gefahren, aber ergibt natürlich eine "ganz neue Tour"


Melde dich, wenn es soweit ist, ich fahre da nicht ausschliesslich auf dem APW, sondern baue immer zusätzliche Trailschlaufen ein, um den Fahrspass zu erhöhen .


----------



## Perlenkette (20. Mai 2020)

Am Rande der Baumfällarbeiten im Aachener Wald


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Mai 2020)

Ein letztes Mal noch kurz OT und dann soll das auch gut sein dazu...
Natürlich kann man jetzt sagen: ja bleib halt zu Hause und geh nie wieder raus und lass alles andere für dich erledigen - aber welcher Erwachsene Mensch möchte das Zeit seines Lebens bitteschön?! Man wird also quasi schon komplett aus dem Leben ausgeschlossen und blankes Überleben wenn man wie ein Kleinkind bevormundet und zwangsversorgt wird - danke darauf kann ich verzichten.

Ich bin seit meinem 6ten Lebensjahr zur Selbstständigkeit erzogen worden, Schlüsselkind, alleine zu Fuß zur Grundschule, für Mutti Besorgungen erledigen usw. Ich WILL einfach einen normalen geregelten Alltag, dazu gehört auch nun mal einkaufen zu können! Und darauf habe ich auch ganz sicher das Recht. Seuchenschutz hin oder her.
Ich kann und will auch nicht alles meinem Mann aufbürden - im Übrigen vollkommen schwachsinnig denn er schützt mich null damit da er sich den Schiet einfangen kann und dann an mich weiterreicht von daher völlig sinnentleert...
Ich möchte mich auch einfach mal umsehen was es so neues gibt an Leckereien, spontan umentscheiden usw. und dann halt das kaufen was gerade gefällt. Also ein stinknormales Leben führen. Ich hab weder Angst die Schlotze zu bekommen, noch Angst daran elendig zu Grunde zu gehen, meinetwegen braucht auch garkeiner das Teil im Gesicht zu tragen um mich zwangs-zu-schützen gegen meinen Willen. Und nein ich nehm der lieben 102jährigen Omi von nebenan nix weg, ich darf nicht intubiert werden. Falls es mich dann doch erwischt, dann ist das eben so. Wer Angst vorm Sterben an sich hat, ist im Leben auch irgendwo falsch. 

Ich kam mir bis Februar wie ein normaler, akzeptierter Mensch vor, kam mir nicht im mindesten krank vor, hatte gelernt damit zu leben. Dumme Blicke aufgrund meiner Autoimmunkrankheit gab es nur noch äußerst selten. Früher bin ich so oft gemobbt und zusammengeschlagen worden das ich aufgehört hatte zu zählen (insbesondere während meiner Schulzeit usw.) Ich kann die Krankheit nunmal nicht verstecken, spätestens mit kurzem Hemd und Hose sieht man es von weitem.

Seit Anfang März werde ich wieder angeschaut, als ob ich Lepra hätte! Solange es die Maskenpflicht nicht gab wurde wenigstens Abstand gehalten! Ich mag so Geknuddel eh nicht, halte seit jeher von mir aus Abstand, alleine weil ich ja oft genug deutlich gemacht bekommen habe wie andere sich vor mir ekeln aufgrund meines Hautbildes. Reicht scheinbar ja aber als Strafe dafür das ich existiere noch nicht, nein nun gibt es Corona...

Gestern war ich nach Wochen des Maskenterrors mal wieder mit einkaufen weil ich die Schnauze voll hatte die Wohnung nur noch für Radsport zu verlassen! Keiner (!!!) hält mehr Abstand! Egal wer! Auch die sogenannten anderen "Risikogruppen" nicht! Im Übrigen sehen die Kettenraucher direkt vor dem Supermarkt ja 0 ein dass auch sie schon wegen dem 50km Bierbauch selber zur Risikogruppe gehören wie eigentlich 80% der Bevölkerung, irgendwas hat ja quasi jeder... 
"Hab ja Maske also immer ran an den Mann/Frau" scheint das neue Motto zu sein. Ich war immer 2 Zentimeter an meinem Mann dran der dann auf der Seite mit Einkaufswagen als Abstandhalter fungierte. Es hatte auch scheinbar garkeiner Angst er könnte sterben weil ich halt ohne Maske da war. ? Null Berührungsängste, keinerlei Rücksicht, alles drängelt obwohl riesen Supermarkt - megabreite Gänge usw. ich war also auf einer Seite nur am weghopsen wegen solcher Idioten.
Wäre vielleicht besser die Masken wieder abzuschaffen und bei Nichteinhaltung des Abstandes dann die Leute aus dem Laden zu werfen... (andererseits hat unsere 79.000 Einwohnerstadt zur Zeit wahnwitzige 11 Fälle davon 2 seit zig Wochen im KH - kein Wunder das es keine Sau juckt also).

An der Kasse packe ich also brav alles aufs Band - schreit die Kassiererin bis zum hinterletzten Gang des Ladens: WO IST IHRE MASKE?! Ich hab bald ne Herzattacke bekommen, mein Puls war eh schon 180 nonstop und meine Atmung durch den Stress sowieso auf Anschlag. Ich hab dann meinen Inhalator hochgehalten und sofort war Ruhe. Hat mich aber irgendwie an "TINA WAT KOSTEN DIE KONDOME?!" erinnert wo man eine Stecknadel hätte fallen hören können, die älteren unter uns erinnern sich an die tolle Werbung... So ähnlich war es dann um uns rum, naja die Bengels hinter uns waren dann auch schon wieder auf Tuchfühlung 20cm sind ja auch 150 oder nicht? Da war sie dann damit beschäftigt denen den Marsch zu blasen...
Draussen erstmal ne ordentliche Dosis aus dem Püster und dann Hakenschlagend um das Volk zum Auto - und das war der größte Supermarkt im Ort - wir fangen mal von dem winzigen mit den 50cm breiten Gängen nicht an, der wird mich wohl niemals wiedersehen unter den Umständen...

Ich hab es übrigens vorausgesagt als das alles anfing, da schwallten die Leute ja zu allem noch alles sei ja immer freiwillig, niemand würde zu was gewzungen... du brauchst garkeine massenhaften Pflichten oder Zwang für etwas, die Masse an Leuten die brav alles angeordnete ungefragt befolgt wird schon Terror auf alle bösen Nichtbefolger ausüben, so dass die sich selbst wegisolieren und nie mehr rauskommen und daran dann halt zugrunde gehen statt an Corona... 

Vielleicht nimmt sich das ja mal der eine oder andere zu Herzen und denkt drüber nach wie wir zwangs-geschützten uns gerade fühlen, sehr sehr viele Betroffene (ich kenne da etliche) wollen nicht beschützt werden! Wir wollen lieber kurz leben dafür leben statt nacktes Überleben. Danke wer bis hierher gelesen hat und vielleicht auch mal an die andere Seite denkt ausserhalb von "OH GOTT ALLE MÜSSEN BESCHÜTZT SEIN!" Danke!

Wartet auf die App - da kriegt dann jeder ohne Smartphone halt nen Schlüsselanhänger (hatte in nem Bericht gelesen sie arbeiten halt daran alles dran zu setzen jeden mitzunehmen ob Smartphone oder nicht vorhanden) wenn nicht genügend "frewillig" mitziehen... hört auf meine Worte...

So und nun endgültig wieder zum Thema! Ihr habt so tolle Bilder hier immer - versuche jetzt im Urlaub auch mal wieder gescheite beizutragen!


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Mai 2020)

Habs gelesen  geh einfach im Bauernmarkt einkaufen oder in ein "besser sortiertes" Lebensmittelgeschäft, Reformhaus oder was auch immer, in dem es etwas teurer ist: weniger los, freundliche Menschen auf Abstand. Das hat nichts mit der Breite der Gänge zu tun sondern mit Rücksichtnahme und Respekt und natürlich auch damit ob weniger Menschn dort einkaufen. Ich behaupte mal, fast alle die hier über ihre vielen schönen Räder philosophieren, können es sich leisten ein wenig mehr Geld für Lebensmittel auszugeben.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Mai 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, fast alle die hier über ihre vielen schönen Räder philosophieren, können es sich leisten ein wenig mehr Geld für Lebensmittel auszugeben.


Dh für einen Funken Normalität gezwungen sein, deutlich mehr Geld fürs Leben auszugeben?   im übrigen ändert das ja nix, wie grundsätzlich mit Leuten umgegangen wird, die keine Masken tragen können. Btw, ich arbeite im Biolebensmitteleinzelhandel, Abstand, was ist das. Und ja, seit den Masken ist es schlimmer geworden.


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Mai 2020)

Ich kaufe ohnehin fast alles von lokalen Lebensmittelerzeugern ein, wohne aber diesbezüglich im Paradies (hier wächst einfach alles ;-) somit ändert sich für mich nichts. Ich empfinde es einfach nicht so negativ wie es hier geschildert wurde.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Mai 2020)

Dann freu dich, aber relativiere bitte nicht die negativen Erlebnisse anderer. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass indiana grade Tips fürs Leben sucht.

Btw, ich trage nach 3 Wochen Urlaub (dh Urlaub ab Maskenpflicht) jeden Tag über Stunden eine Maske. Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen, wie das auch nur kurze Zeit mit gesundheitlicher Beeinträchtigung wäre.
Oder darauf hoffen zu müssen, dass andere nicht scheiße darauf reagieren, dass ich keine Maske trage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (21. Mai 2020)

Kann ich so auch nur bestätigen. Ich arbeite in einer großen Klinik, da muss das medizinische Personal ganztägig einen Mundschutz tragen und der Witz dabei ist, dass diese auch noch zugeteilt werden, während die Studenten, die sich im Lehrbetrieb (Lehre, die nicht digital, sondern nur mit Präsenz durchgeführt werden kann) befinden, bekommen teils für 1,5 Stunden jedesmal einen hinterhergeworfen.

Die sitzen dann mit ca. 2m Abstand mit Mundnasenschutz im Hörsaal bzw. in den Seminarräumen - schon alles etwas gaga bzw. paradox das Ganze, da das Tragen eines MNS lange Zeit als abwegig beschieden und dann plötzlich, erst Wochen später, zur Pflicht gemacht wurde.

Wer direkt vom Erzeuger kaufen und es sich leisten kann, kann sich glücklich schätzen - das gilt aber nicht für jeden (auch hier im Forum nicht, auch wenn sich einige ggf. 1-2 teurere Räder leisten)! Dafür müssen einige sicher bei vielen anderen Dingen Abstriche machen, um das geliebte Hobby ausleben zu können. Ich spreche da nicht für mich, würde selbst aber nicht so pauschalisieren.

Dass unsere netten Mitmenschen, die quasi mit dem Finger auf jemanden zeigen, der beim Einkaufen begründet und erlaubterweise *keinen* MNS trägt ist schon doof und nicht gerade empathisch. Dies sind aber eh Menschen, die sich nie selbst hinterfragen und der Meinung sind, selbst immer alles richtig zu machen und dass die Fehler immer bei den anderen liegen.

Der MNS hat in vielen Bereichen tatsächlich wieder zu mehr Nähe geführt, die Abstandswahrung ist perse im Eimer, so jedenfalls meine Beobachtungen im privaten wie beruflichen Bereichen.


----------



## lucie (21. Mai 2020)

So, zurück vom OT:

Ich stelle einfach einmal 22,7kg in den Raum, Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Mai 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> So, zurück vom OT:
> 
> Ich stelle einfach einmal 22,7kg in den Raum, Fortsetzung folgt...


Topic: Tour-Impressionen
Hinweis: 22,7kg
.
.
.
Kuchen?


----------



## lucie (21. Mai 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Topic: Tour-Impressionen
> Hinweis: 22,7kg
> .
> .
> ...



Könnte sein, in den nächsten Tagen mehr.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Mai 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> ....im übrigen ändert das ja nix, wie grundsätzlich mit Leuten umgegangen wird, die keine Masken tragen können. Btw, ich arbeite im Biolebensmitteleinzelhandel, Abstand, was ist das. Und ja, seit den Masken ist es schlimmer geworden.


 
Jepp. Ich hasse diese Kuschelei in den Läden. Nicht einmal für den normalen Höflichkeitsabstand reicht es bei vielen. Ich trage die Maske, halt so kurz wir möglich, müsste aber auch nicht. Einkaufen geht derzeit halt schneller. Man muss aber auch mal die andere Seite betrachten. Menschen, welche berechtigt Angst um ihre Gesundheit haben und Nichtmaskenträger somit als Bedrohung selbiger empfinden. Oder die Ladenbetreiber, welche bei einer Kontrolle vom Ordnungsamt angekackt werden, wenn sie nicht auf Einhaltung der Regeln achten, bzw. deren Angestellte, welche vom Chef angekackt werden, wenn sie die Kundschaft nicht im Zaum halten. Und woher sollen die alle denn wissen, dass der andere es nicht aus bösem Willen tut, sondern es aufgrund seiner eigenen Gesundheit nicht soll bzw. darf? Hellseherische Fähigkeiten?
Das ist wie die Mutti, welche mich mal ankackte, als ich mich ihr von hinten mit dem Rad annäherte und, ja, klingelte. Dreht sich rum und kreischt: "Sie brauchen nicht klingeln"! Ja, toll und woher nehme ich die Info? Hab dann zurückgekrischen, sie möge sich doch bitte einen großen Zettel mit der Info auf den Rücken pinnen. Wenn ich hellsehen könnte hätte ich ne eigene Show in Las Vegas.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. Mai 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch mal die andere Seite betrachten.


Nuja, es muss ja zwei Seiten geben, sonst würde es ja nicht so eine Reaktion geben.
Diese Angstreaktionen sollten aber trotzdem nicht das Problem derer sein, die einfach nur weiter im öffentlichen Raum exitstieren, bzw. leben wollen.

Das hat btw dann auch einfach mit Informationspolitik zu tun, sei es politisch oder ladenintern und dann kommen dann halt noch all die dazu, die sich als öffentlicher Blockwart fühlen und andere maßregeln wollen.
Und wieder: Das sollte nicht das Problem derer sein, die einfach nur weiterleben wollen, wird es aber.
Und oben drauf dürfen sie sich noch dafür rechtfertigen, warum sie einfach ganz simpel bisschen Normalität beibehalten möchten. Finde ich schade.


----------



## Martina H. (21. Mai 2020)

... tja, da sind wir dann bei der Quintessenz:

Wenn jeder/jede/*in auf den Andere/Andere/*in bereit ist Rücksicht zu nehmen, Verständnis zu haben, tolerant ist, dann klappt das auch mit Corona (und generell sowieso)...

Von daher: Mädels, immer locker durch die Hose atmen und sich an dem freuen was man hat - immer in dem Bewusstsein, dass es Anderen evtl. nicht ganz so gut geht wie einem selbst.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen eine gute Zeit


----------



## lucie (21. Mai 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> So, zurück vom OT:
> 
> Ich stelle einfach einmal 22,7kg in den Raum, Fortsetzung folgt...



BMI: 31,9 

Ganz schön zugenommen in Coronazeiten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Mai 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... tja, da sind wir dann bei der Quintessenz:
> 
> Wenn jeder/jede/*in auf den Andere/Andere/*in bereit ist Rücksicht zu nehmen, Verständnis zu haben, tolerant ist, dann klappt das auch mit Corona (und generell sowieso)...
> 
> ...



Eben. Und daran denken, Rücksicht und Kommunikation sind keine Einbahnstraßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (21. Mai 2020)

Dann mal wieder Bilder von unterwegs, angeregt durch Eure Gravelbilder habe ich mein 10 Jahre altes Rennrad (hat heuer Geburtstag ;-) mal wieder etwas mehr ausgeführt und es funktioniert prima als Gravel (einzige Modifikation: Schwalbe Marathon "unplattbar" drauf):








Mit Sattelstütze oben und schlappen Bremsen "unten" wird jede Abfahrt zum Steilhang:







Leider sind es nur mäßig gute Felgenbremsen und da bleibt nur der Untergriff:









"Zitter, zitter" hier runter und dann um eine Kehre...





Nicht vergessen, ist ein alter Renner mit schmalen Reifen und zw. 5-6 Bar drauf


----------



## bikebecker (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo 
Wald und Wiesentour im Odenwald. 



Mit Abstand, ohne Maske. 
Gruß  bikebecker


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. Mai 2020)

Wie versprochen zurück zum Thema. Eigentlich null aus dem Quark gekommen und irgendwie auch bocklos heute. Aber der neue Sattel und der Shockstop Vorbau wollten auch mal getestet werden, also los. Jeden Plattenweg und einige neue abseitige Schotterpfade mitgenommen.
Fühlt sich irgendwie merkwürdig an wenn der Gravelvorbau einfedert. Zwar nur maximal 2cm - aber komme mir mit den 40er G-One Bite vor wie fetter Panzer jetzt - extra jedes Schlagloch mitgenommen! Lol!!! Allerdings tiefer Sand ist echt nicht witzig mit den Bite - hätte ich vorher nicht den Fuß aus dem Pedal genommen - autschn. Gerade so schlingend abgefangen bevor es krachen konnte. ?

Ja, auch für dumme Faxen und ein abschliessendes Eis war Zeit - endlich darf man wieder auf die Spielplätze ?


----------



## Aninaj (21. Mai 2020)

Gemütliche Tour im Flachland, da Umwerfer ja immer noch nicht am Rad  War trotzdem schön

Schnittlauch mal anders:




Rollrasen zwischen Erbbeeren und Spargel 




Chillen am Weiher:


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2020)

Wir waren gestern auch mal wieder Graveln in der schönen Pfalz. Auf 80km feinsten Graveltrails insgesamt vielleicht 10 Menschen getroffen... an Himmelfahrt 
Für mich Radgattung des Jahres 
Man kann Ecken und Trails neu "entdecken", die man mit den dicken Mtbs schon längst als nicht lohnend abgehakt hatte, und eine einfache Flowtrail-Erkundungs-Strecke-Tour mit ein wenig Sightseeing macht wieder richtig viel Spaß. Und wir haben endlich rausgefunden, wofür die Pfälzerwald-Mtb Strecken gut sind 
Weil wir die Kollegen zu Hause teilhaben lassen wollten was sie verpasst haben, haben wir doch etwas öfter mal das Handy gezückt... Den Mann auf den Bildern müsst ihr ertragen, ist ja schließlich meiner


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Mai 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern auch mal wieder Graveln in der schönen Pfalz. Auf 80km feinsten Graveltrails insgesamt vielleicht 10 Menschen getroffen... an Himmelfahrt
> Für mich Radgattung des Jahres
> Man kann Ecken und Trails neu "entdecken", die man mit den dicken Mtbs schon längst als nicht lohnend abgehakt hatte, und eine einfache Flowtrail-Erkundungs-Strecke-Tour mit ein wenig Sightseeing macht wieder richtig viel Spaß. Und wir haben endlich rausgefunden, wofür die Pfälzerwald-Mtb Strecken gut sind
> Weil wir die Kollegen zu Hause teilhaben lassen wollten was sie verpasst haben, haben wir doch etwas öfter mal das Handy gezückt... Den Mann auf den Bildern müsst ihr ertragen, ist ja schließlich meiner
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. Mai 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> .... Rollrasen zwischen Erbbeeren und Spargel
> Anhang anzeigen 1048321




du hättest den Golfschläger einpacken sollen 

...  soll der Boden nicht austrocknen ...


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2020)

Super, wenn jetzt alle graveln gehen, dann sind die wirklichen Trails ja wieder in Ruhe befahrbar.


----------



## Mausoline (23. Mai 2020)

Ich fahre immer noch mit meinem alten Rocky rum 




und es macht immer noch Spaß  auch wenn sich die Sattelstütze grad nicht nach unten bewegen lässt 




es gibt auch dohoim rom immer wieder was zu entdecken 




schöne Farbe der rote Fingerhut  gell


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Mai 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich fahre immer noch mit meinem alten Rocky rum
> und es macht immer noch Spaß



... ich auch immer noch mit meinem alten BMC, schon den 9. Sommer, aber ich habe auch überhaupt keine Ambitionen für ein neues Radl.   Und ich werde immer fotografierfauler.


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> So, zurück vom OT:
> 
> Ich stelle einfach einmal 22,7kg in den Raum, Fortsetzung folgt...






WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Topic: Tour-Impressionen
> Hinweis: 22,7kg
> .
> .
> ...






lucie schrieb:


> BMI: 31,9
> 
> Ganz schön zugenommen in Coronazeiten.



Hier die Erklärung mit Fortsetzung.


----------



## Mausoline (23. Mai 2020)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... ich auch immer noch mit meinem alten BMC, schon den 9. Sommer, aber ich habe auch überhaupt keine Ambitionen für ein neues Radl.   Und ich werde immer fotografierfauler.




Ich will schon ein Neues  aber ich komm irgendwie nicht dazu.

Und wegen dem fotografieren ....  psssst das sind immer gute Gelegenheiten um mal zu verschnaufen


----------



## Mausoline (23. Mai 2020)

@IndianaWalross 
ich muss doch auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben 
Es ist wirklich nicht in Ordnung jemand blöd anzumachen, weil er keine Maske tragen kann, aber wer weiß das, wenn er dich nicht kennt oder wenn du kein Schild um den Hals hast  Ich glaube diejenigen haben einfach Angst, Angst vor Ansteckung oder dass sie Strafe zahlen müssen oder?
Allerdings, und ich muss ja sowieso schon die ganze Zeit wegen meinem Mann besonders aufpassen, geh ich auch nur in kleinere übersichtliche (Bio) Supermärkte, weil eben dort das Publikum überwiegend ein anderes ist und grundsätzlich nicht soviel los ist. Für Nichtlebensmittel und auch sonst hab ich mir jetzt eine Einkaufszeit ausgetestet (im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten) in der auch noch wenig los ist. Wenn ich sehe, dass zuviel los ist, dreh ich wieder um. a) ich verhungere nicht so schnell, irgendwas ist immer noch daheim b) kauf ich eben mehrere Teile auf einmal ein und nehm dann auch mal das Teurere mit, um nicht noch in einen anderen Laden zu gehn.


----------



## IndianaWalross (24. Mai 2020)

Naja am besten einfach garnichts sagen und sich seinen Teil denken, Freitag hat es auch geklappt da kam nichts. Und wenn ich Angst vor jemanden hab dann halte ich halt wenigstens den Mindestabstand, tut ja nur keiner  Ich denk mir inzwischen: euer Bier ICH bin ja zumindest theoretisch geschützt weil IHR tragt ja Maske ihr Nüsse. Wobei man ja nie weiss wie nass die schon sind etc. Deswegen halte ich halt Abstand.

Unsere Lieblingskassiererin im Edeka meinte zu meinem Mann (der ist so eng der Laden, da bleib ich weg zur Zeit) das sie das auch garnicht fragen dürften wo die Maske sei vonwegen Datenschutz!

Egal - heute nicht los gekonnt wegen Sturm. Gegen Abend flaute der endlich ab, aber morgen bzw. heute ist ja noch mehr Sturm angesagt. Wat macht man also? Nightride! Ich sollte nur den Shockstop für Straßentouren doch etwas härter stellen und ggf. statt der 3,5 Bar 40er Bite dann lieber die 6 Bar Contis nehmen... ? Ab Kilometer 35 ca. fing es dann auch noch richtig schön an zu pissen, schönen Dank. Naja konnte die Shakedry endlich auch mal ihren Einsatz haben. ?
Wie ätzend lang einem 8km im Regen im Stockfinstern (da half auch die Lupine nix mehr) auf einer schnurgeraden Landstraße vorkommen! Dann endlich wieder bekannte Gegend und die restlichen 16km einfach nur noch runtergespult, ankommen war angesagt. Fertig wie ein ?! Viel Fotos kamen auch nicht rum, aber meiner heimlichen Leidenschaft konnte ich immerhin frönen und es ablichten:


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (31. Mai 2020)

Hi Lenka K.

Sind diese 3 Fotos auch vom Altmühltal ? Oder von woanders ?


Grüße und Thx 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Lenka K. schrieb:


> Am Wochenende war klettern bei Schmuddelwetter angesagt. Aber davor mussten die knochentrockenen Verhältnisse noch für eine Biketour genutzt werden!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1034678
> 
> ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. Mai 2020)

Der Kollege hat uns ermahnt noch ein paar km zu fahren bevor es die erste Pause gibt  (gesehen bei einem bayerischen Gasthaus)





Am Starnberger See dann eine kurze Mittagspause, war erstaunlich wenig los 




Kurzer Abstecher durch die Maisinger Schlucht






Wilde Würmtrails, es war sehr abenteuerlich 







Die tapferen Rösser 




Hat jemand schon mal "blühende Algen" gesehen  sehen aus wie kleine Gänseblümchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Juni 2020)

Letzter Tag im Mai, es standen die drei Flowtrails bei Bad Orb auf dem Programm.

Der Guide:




...und die Mitfahrerin:




DonBosco ist hübsch. Den Haseltal kannte ich schon, leichtes Bikeparkfeeling. Wintersberg gestern das erste mal gefahren. "Felsen", Steine und Absätze, hin und wieder etwas steiler. Ein Hauch von Lago di Garda. Definitiv mein Favorit.


----------



## bikebecker (1. Juni 2020)

Hallo 
Wieder mal im Odenwald. 



Neben der ausgeschilderten Strecke einen Spielplatz entdeckt.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (1. Juni 2020)

wow...


----------



## Martina H. (1. Juni 2020)

...und dies...


----------



## Martina H. (1. Juni 2020)

...oder das...


----------



## Martina H. (1. Juni 2020)

und das noch...


----------



## lucie (1. Juni 2020)

Oder das:


----------



## Aninaj (1. Juni 2020)

Heute eine kleine Entspannungstour  durch den Odenwald. Schön leer war's.

Erstmal in Ruhe und ohne Verkehr den ersten Anstieg nehmen




Den Kühen Hallo sagen:




Bevor es in den ersten FlowTrail geht




Dann wieder den schönen Apfelbäumchenweg hinauf




Und über bisher unbekannte (und offensichtlich nicht so oft begangene) Pfade wieder abwärts 




Noch ein bißchen Ausblick genießen, der Turm war das letzte Ziel für heute.


,

Fast am Turm ein letzter Blick Richtung Rheinebene, bevor es runter und heim ging.




Schon auch schön, der Odenwald.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. Juni 2020)

Hallo Mausoline


Welcher See/ Moor ist das ? 


Grüße und Thx 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Mausoline schrieb:


> Leider nur zu Fuß..........aber immer wieder faszinierend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (1. Juni 2020)

Das ist der Wildsee, Kaltenbronn, nicht der im Nationalpark


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juni 2020)

Steile Forstwege und sandige Spitzkehren in der Südpfalz


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2020)

Gestern weiter wenig besuchte Ecken des Pfälzerwalds erkundet und schon wieder einen Volltreffer gelandet. Nachdem ich mit der Gegend nordwestlich von Annweiler bislang nie viel anfangen konnte, avanciert sie langsam zu meinem Lieblingsgebiet. Wunderschöner weitläufiger Wald und menschenleere Trails, selbst an den Feiertagen. Der Trick ist ganz einfach, die dicken Mountainbikes zu Hause zu lassen. Mit den Gräwwels zu gut ?


----------



## lucie (2. Juni 2020)




----------



## Martina H. (2. Juni 2020)

pah, kann ich auch...


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Juni 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Schon auch schön, der Odenwald.





....find ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (2. Juni 2020)

Bei @lucie s und @Martina H. s Bildern entsteht der Eindruck, dass die beiden eine Gourmet Schlemmer Tour gemacht haben


----------



## Mausoline (2. Juni 2020)

@scylla fährt Flowtrails  wer hätte das gedacht und dann noch in Lycra 



scylla schrieb:


> Gestern weiter wenig besuchte Ecken des Pfälzerwalds erkundet und schon wieder einen Volltreffer gelandet. Nachdem ich mit der Gegend nordwestlich von Annweiler bislang nie viel anfangen konnte, avanciert sie langsam zu meinem Lieblingsgebiet. Wunderschöner weitläufiger Wald und menschenleere Trails, selbst an den Feiertagen. ...



Mir hats dort schon immer gefallen  schön, wenn es doch immer wieder Möglichkeiten gibt Bekanntes oder Unbekanntes zu entdecken


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juni 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Bei @lucie s und @Martina H. s Bildern entsteht der Eindruck, dass die beiden eine Gourmet Schlemmer Tour gemacht haben



...eine Gourmet Tour der ganz besonderen Art


----------



## lucie (3. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...eine Gourmet Tour der ganz besonderen Art







So sehen wir jedenfalls nicht aus, weil:


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2020)

Hoffentlich fahrt ihr in den Essenspausen auch noch etwas Rad, sonst .... ?


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juni 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fahrt ihr in den Essenspausen auch noch etwas Rad, sonst .... ?







nö - warum?


----------



## bikebecker (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo 
Mehr Kalorien und Promille als Kilometer und Höhenmeter 
Respekt vor der Leistung   
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2020)

Eilmeldung - aus bislang unbekannten Gründen brachen zwei Radfahrerinnen im Landkreis xxx in den Boden ein und verschwanden spurlos. Augenzeugen zufolge wurden die beiden kurz zuvor in fröhlicher Stimmung beim Verzehr von zwei großen Waldbeer-Vanilleeisbechern beobachtet.

?


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juni 2020)

Gründe sind bekannt  



bikebecker schrieb:


> Mehr Kalorien und Promille als Kilometer und Höhenmeter



...das gilt es erst mal auszurechnen


----------



## Perlenkette (3. Juni 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Bei @lucie s und @Martina H. s Bildern entsteht der Eindruck, dass die beiden eine Gourmet Schlemmer Tour gemacht haben



Bitte keine Fotos von Speisen oder Leckereien über 300 kcal posten, vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (3. Juni 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Bitte keine Fotos von Speisen oder Leckereien über 300 kcal posten, vielen Dank!



Was sind schon 300 kcal? Die brauche ich schon allein pro Stunde, wenn ich mit knapp über 300 Watt Rattfahren muss.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juni 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Bitte keine Fotos von Speisen oder Leckereien über 300 kcal posten, vielen Dank!



ham wer nich


----------



## lucie (3. Juni 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mehr Kalorien und Promille als Kilometer und Höhenmeter
> Respekt vor der Leistung
> Gruß bikebecker



Arbeiten gerade am optischen Image. Wir fahren nicht umsonst Plusser.


----------



## bikebecker (3. Juni 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Arbeiten gerade am optischen Image. Wir fahren nicht umsonst Plusser.


Das ist der Grund warum ich ein Fatbike fahre. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## lucie (3. Juni 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund warum ich ein Fatbike fahre.
> Gruß bikebecker



Als ich noch mit dem Fatbike unterwegs war, kam ich mit dem Essen nicht mehr hinterher. Bin dann auf den Renner umgestiegen, fühlte mich aber immer zu klapprig. Erst mit Semifat und ü50 fühle ich mich richtig pudelwohl.


----------



## lucie (3. Juni 2020)

Soooooo, welches Foto wollt ihr heute sehen?


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2020)

Nachdem wir gerade auf dem Rennrad herzhaft geduscht wurden, bin ich für den Wasserbewohner ?


----------



## Perlenkette (3. Juni 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Soooooo, welches Foto wollt ihr heute sehen?



Kleiner gemischter Salatteller


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juni 2020)

@scylla

Dein Wunsch sei erfüllt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (3. Juni 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Kleiner gemischter Salatteller



Knapp daneben, aber nicht ganz kalt und klein.


----------



## lucie (3. Juni 2020)




----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2020)

wie jetzt, kein Dessert?  ?


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juni 2020)

..doch, warte...


----------



## lucie (3. Juni 2020)




----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2020)

Ach jetzt hab ich's. Ihr seid in den USA in den 1920er Jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (3. Juni 2020)

...naja, nachdem uns das schwarze Loch verschluckt und wieder ausgespuckt hat, haben wir uns schon gewundert...


----------



## lucie (3. Juni 2020)

Wer mehr als 300kcal nicht verträgt, kann sich auch gern mit vom Boden verschlucken lassen.
Los traut euch ?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. Juni 2020)

Hi Scylla


Toller Tiefblick und cooler Gletscherblick ! 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




scylla schrieb:


> je Butter, desto gut. Ich glaub ich muss da mal hin, jetzt hab ich ja schon wieder Hunger
> 
> Tourimpressionen gegen zuviel Text:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325316


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Juni 2020)

Late-Night-Tour in Zeeland:


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Juni 2020)

@Perlenkette Traumhafte Fotos!

Ich hab' zuerst "Zealand" gesehen  .


----------



## sommerfrische (11. Juni 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @PerlenketteIch hab' zuerst "Zealand" gesehen  .


Das wäre wirklich ein Traum. Kenne jd, der zum Pandemie-Start zufällig dort war...und erstmal bleibt. Keine Coronamaßnahmen nötig, traumhafte Landschaft. Aber man kommt nicht rein.  (damit auch Corona draußen bleibt).


----------



## Perlenkette (11. Juni 2020)

Danke! Es waren auch wirklich drei traumhafte (Sommer-) Tage, die nach der langen Zeit so wertvoll wie ein Urlaub waren. Leider "nur" Zeeland in NL; zu mehr hat´s nicht gereicht ; ca. 2,5 Autostunden von hier entfernt.


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Juni 2020)

Am "Zee" ist NL sowieso am schönsten!


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juni 2020)

Auch unterwegs....


----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. Juni 2020)

... das Titan scheint zu gefallen


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juni 2020)

@Perlenkette 

Das 3. ==> Kalenderfoto


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Juni 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1064488


Bodensee? Also am Überlinger See mit Blick Richtung Konstanz, Obersee?


----------



## Aninaj (15. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... das Titan scheint zu gefallen



Für diese Art Touren genau das richtige Rad



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Bodensee? Also am Überlinger See mit Blick Richtung Konstanz, Obersee?



Jepp, der Bodensee, aber von Konstanz aus gesehen (stehe auf der Seestrasse).


----------



## Aninaj (15. Juni 2020)

Tag 2


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Juni 2020)

Das ist schon schwerer: Donautal?


----------



## beuze1 (15. Juni 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Donautal?



würde ich auch meinen...


----------



## Martina H. (15. Juni 2020)

Tag 2? Also eine längere Tour?

Und wo bleibt der Bericht? Du kannst uns doch nicht mit "jedenTageinBildvomLenkerundVorbau" abspeisen...


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juni 2020)

Vor 2 Wochen noch unbekannte Wege in der Heimat gefahren 

ganz oben gestartet und mit schönsten Wegen und Aussichten belohnt




einfach nur schön 




von weit unten musste ich auch wieder hoch




nach 100ten von hm bei der Pause mit dem Ausblick auf die Vogesen belohnt




und dabei Leben in der Pfütze entdeckt 




vor der Heimfahrt hab ich mich nochmal mit dem Blick in die herrliche Weite belohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (15. Juni 2020)

...ich glaub, wir müssen Dich mal besuchen


----------



## Aninaj (15. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Tag 2? Also eine längere Tour?
> 
> Und wo bleibt der Bericht? Du kannst uns doch nicht mit "jedenTageinBildvomLenkerundVorbau" abspeisen...


Na gut, dann heute mal das ganze Bike: Tag 3


----------



## Aninaj (15. Juni 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das ist schon schwerer: Donautal?





beuze1 schrieb:


> würde ich auch meinen...



Nicht ganz. Der Fluß ist die Lauchert, ein Nebenfluß der Donau


----------



## Martina H. (15. Juni 2020)

...na toll, jetzt das ganze Bike, bepackt für 3 Wochen Urlaub - und sonst????


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ich glaub, wir müssen Dich mal besuchen



Dann auf  fliegen ist wieder erlaubt


----------



## Aninaj (16. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...na toll, jetzt das ganze Bike, bepackt für 3 Wochen Urlaub - und sonst????



3 Wochen wären schön, aber sind nur 4 Tage geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2020)

...pfffffff....und Du hast genau 4 Fotos gemacht - ja, nee, iss klar


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...pfffffff....und Du hast genau 4 Fotos gemacht - ja, nee, iss klar



Ihr wart doch auch nur essen


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2020)

...aber alles fotografiert  und ausserdem stimmt das ja so nicht - hast doch hier mitgelesen


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> 3 Wochen wären schön, aber sind nur 4 Tage geworden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1066441



Was'n das für 'ne hübsche Meta da an der Front? Schminkköfferchen? 

Nein im Ernst, welche Marke ist das, oder ist es eine selbstgenähte?


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...aber alles fotografiert  und ausserdem stimmt das ja so nicht - hast doch hier mitgelesen



Aber auch erst nach der Tour 



lucie schrieb:


> Was'n das für 'ne hübsche Meta da an der Front? Schminkköfferchen?
> 
> Nein im Ernst, welche Marke ist das, oder ist es eine selbstgenähte?



Fast, ne Waschtasche. Preisgünstige Version einer Lenkertasche. Ist sogar alles trocken geblieben bei der Regenfahrt, wobei es nicht geschifft sondern nur anhaltend leicht geregnet hat.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juni 2020)

Ich packe immer alles in die 3l Frischhaltebeutel mit Zipper.
Wenn der Beutel voll ist setz ich mich drauf, komprimieren alles und zieh dann den Zipper dicht.

Und zack ist der Beutel nur noch halb so groß und wasserdicht.


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juni 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich packe immer alles in die 3l Frischhaltebeutel mit Zipper.
> Wenn der Beutel voll ist setz ich mich drauf, komprimieren alles und zieh dann den Zipper dicht.
> 
> Und zack ist der Beutel nur noch halb so groß und wasserdicht.



Und den Beutel tackerst du dir an den Lenker? Oder wie muss ich den Kommentar verstehen?


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juni 2020)

So, dann will ich mal ein bißchen mehr berichten. Von unterwegs ist das nicht immer so einfach, zumal ich (a) bei Freunden übernachtet habe, da hatte ich also nicht wirklich Zeit und (b) eine Kamera dabei hatte, deren Bilder ich unterwegs nicht auslesen konnte.

Meine *BaWü Tour* ging von ganz im Süden (Konstanz am Bodensee) nach fast ganz im Norden (Rhein Neckar Kreis). Dazu hieß es am 1. Tag erstmal zum Zug und mit diesem ab an den Bodensee. Zeitweilig war es recht voll und so hieß es fast 5h lang Maske tragen.





Als ich in den Konstanz dann endlich aus dem Zug hopsen konnte, habe ich mich ernsthaft gefragt, ob ich nicht die Maske aufbehalten sollte ... Konstanz war voll wie auch sonst an einem sonnigen Juni-Tag. Daher nur ein kurzer Blick aus der Ferne auf die Imperia und schnell raus aus dem Gewimmel.





An der Seestraße noch ein kurzer Halt für einen etwas ruhigeren Blick auf die Schweizer Berge.





Von dort startet die Tour so halb mit einer kleinen Einfahrrunde zu meiner 1. Unterkunft in Radolfzell im auf Radwegen entlang des Gandensees. Ich wollte eigentlich auf der anderen Seite fahren, aber die schweizer Grenzen waren noch nicht für touristischen Verkehr offen.









Tag 1: 23,3 km , 75 hm, 1:10 h


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juni 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Und den Beutel tackerst du dir an den Lenker? Oder wie muss ich den Kommentar verstehen?


Nein.
So verpacken wir unseren Kram platzsparend und wasserdicht.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber auch erst nach der Tour



... da hast Du natürlich recht  




Aninaj schrieb:


> So, dann will ich mal ein bißchen mehr berichten.



...jetzt geht's loooohooos - Prima 


Also, wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe, ich weiss nicht, dieses Blau am Himmel... war bei uns auch so und hat mich auch immer wieder erstaunt (und ich habe schon viele blaue Himmel gesehen, aber dieses Jahr...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe, ich weiss nicht, dieses Blau am Himmel... war bei uns auch so und hat mich auch immer wieder erstaunt (und ich habe schon viele blaue Himmel gesehen, aber dieses Jahr...)



Coronablau, kommt von zu viel Alkohol...


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Juni 2020)

@Aninaj : Das ist ja lässig, wohl fast zu gleichen Zeit als Du um den Gnadensee nach Rzell geradelt bist - Radweg ist auf der linken Seite auf dem Bild - hätten wir Dir im Markelfinger Winkel vom Wasser aus zuwinken können 
Coronablauer Himmel und blaues Wasser:








Und mit dem Rad bin ich dann am Montag am See entlang, vom Gnadensee beruflich nach Romanshorn - endlich wieder in die Schweiz!
Hier am Romanshorner Bahnhof mitten im Zentrum ein verlassenes Haus mit Eseln als Rasenmäher:







Und dann wieder zurück, insges. 89 km mit meinem 10 Jahre alten Renner, den ich damals schon im "Graveleinsatz" hatte.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2020)

...auf dem (Auto)Renner steht LO


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juni 2020)

Tag 2 - Radolfzell - Sindelfingen

Die längste je von mir gefahrene Strecke stand heute auf dem Programm. Dank Corona habe ich meine Tour an den Wohnorten von Freunden ausgerichtet. So war mir eine Unterkunft sicher und außerdem hat man dann gleich ein Abendbeschäftigung - ausgiebig quatschen  Aber da die Leute irgendwie so ungünstig wohnen hieß es für diesen Streckenabschnitt, früh aufstehen und lange fahren.

Nachdem Coronablau des Vortages begrüßte mich ein grau in grau, beim Frühstück tröpfelte es ganz leicht. Als ich startet ist es aber trocken und nach einem letzten Blick auf den Bodensee geht es gen Norden.





Da die Strecke lang und ich nicht ständig anhalten wollte, sind fast alle Bilder mit der Lenkerkamera aufgenommen. Leider hab ich den Flecken auf der Linse erst später bemerkt. Aber sie vermitteln glaube ich trotzdem einen ganz guten Eindruck der Landschaften und Radwege nach Norden.





Es wechselt zwischen frischem, neuen Asphalt,





etwas älterem Asphalt,





feinem Schotter,





und etwas gröberem Schotter ab.





Im Laufe der Zeit wird auch der Himmel immer heller und die Sonne kommt raus.





Die Radwege gehen beständig rauf und runter.





Manche Anstiege sind so steil, dass ich mir hin und wieder einen kleineren Granny Gear wünsche.





Aber im Großen und Ganzen komme ich gut voran und kann die Landschaft und das Wetter genießen.





Auf einer schattigen Bank mache ich eine kurze Pause, um den Blutzucker nicht in den Keller rauschen zu lassen.





Viel los ist auf der ganzen Strecke nicht.





Mir begegnen nur wenige Radler, obwohl ich fast ausschließlch auf Radwegen unterwegs bin. (In den Orten die ich durchfahre ist natürlich etwas mehr los)





Hin und wieder überholt mich ein eBiker (meist in den Anstiegen).





Auf der flachen Strecke und bergab trage ich auch ab und an den Sieg davon 





Je näher ich meinem Ziel komme, desto mehr Wolken zeigen sich wieder am Himmel.





Aber es bleibt bis zum Schluß trocken.





Und obwohl ich den ganzen Tag gen Norden gefahren bin, habe ich abends etwas viel Farbe im Gesicht. Man sollte die UV Strahlung echt nicht unterschätzen.

Am Ziel werde ich herzlich empfangen und nach einer erfrischenden Dusche gibt's lecker Essen und viel zu erzählen. Ich war tatsächlich schneller als ich gedacht hätte, trotz Gepäck und doch einiger Höhenmeter (die Höhenmeter unten stimmen vermutlich nicht, meine Uhr mißt immer zu wenig, angegeben war die Strecke mit 1500hm).

Tag 2: 153,56 km, 1.131 hm, 8:08 h


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2020)

...da hast Du ja ecbt Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt 

Wie hast Du die Strecke geplant? Einfach mit Karte und los? Oder hast Du elektronische Helfer benutzt?


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...da hast Du ja ecbt Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt
> 
> Wie hast Du die Strecke geplant? Einfach mit Karte und los? Oder hast Du elektronische Helfer benutzt?



Warte mal bis Tag 3 bevor du das Wetter lobst 

Ich plane eigentlich mittlerweile alle meine Strecken mit Komoot und der darin enthaltenen Cycle Map. Das funktioniert gut, nur kurz nach Radolfzell hatte ich nicht aufgepaßt. Da führt der ausgewiesene "Radweg" über eine Bundesstrasse auf der 100 erlaubt ist. Das fand ich ziemlich daneben von den Planern. Zumal es für mich berghoch ging und es auch noch eine Leitplanke gab - ausweichen also unmöglich war. Zum Glück war nicht viel los und die Autofahrer fuhren (bis auf einen) recht rücksichtsvoll. Aber da habe ich auch überlegt, wo man sich da wohl beschweren kann.


----------



## Mausoline (17. Juni 2020)

Wird das nicht langweilig 
8 Stunden auf fast immer gleichen Strecken.


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juni 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wird das nicht langweilig
> 8 Stunden auf fast immer gleichen Strecken.



Darfst gerne das nächste mal mitfahren


----------



## lucie (18. Juni 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wird das nicht langweilig
> 8 Stunden auf fast immer gleichen Strecken.



Der Weg ist das Ziel und natürlich: das Ankommen. Ich finde es Klasse und manchmal sogar auch entspannend, das Rad auch mal auf solchen Wegen zu bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (18. Juni 2020)

Außerdem fahren wir ja auch immer dasselbe: schmale Wald-/Wiesen- oder Felswege. Wird auch nie langweilig 

Edit: Hab gestern mal dieses Rad bewegt. Nicht so weit wie @Aninaj , aber Geschwindigkeit und Reichweite haben schon auch was.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (18. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @scylla
> 
> Dein Wunsch sei erfüllt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1057507


Ist Dorsch auf Tintenfisch?


----------



## Martina H. (18. Juni 2020)

Nö, guckst Du Karte...



lucie schrieb:


> Soooooo, welches Foto wollt ihr heute sehen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1057443




...lässt Du Dich immer vom Leuchtenträger und Walsumer vorschicken?


----------



## jalgrattad (18. Juni 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Tag 2: 153,56 km, 1.131 hm, 8:08 h



Süddeutsches Premium-Graveln - ohne postglaziale Sandwege, kaputten Asphalt & Kopfsteinpflaster


----------



## Deleted 78298 (18. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nö, guckst Du Karte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, die sind aber so schüchtern.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (18. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nö, guckst Du Karte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (18. Juni 2020)

Tag 3 - Sindelfinden - kurz hinter Pforzheim

Der Wetterfrosch orakelte schon seit Tagen eher regnerisches Wetter. Zwischendurch ließ er mich im Glauben, dass es gut werden würde, aber als ich morgens aus dem Fenster schaue regnet es. Das Regenradar läßt auch wenig Hoffnung aufkommen. Zum Glück ist die heutige Etappe kurz, da kann man schon auch mal nass werden.

Nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück, noch mehr quatschen und einem leichten Mittagessen schmeiße ich mich in die Regenschale und mache mich auf den Weg.





Direkt aus Sindelfingen führt mich ein kleiner Pfad, bei dem ich mich dann auch gleich so richtig einsaue.





Aber was soll's wäscht ja der Regen eh wieder ab 





Nach einer Weile hört der Regen doch tatsächlich auf.





Und ich werde nur noch von unten naß.





Es wird ein wenig heller.





Und ich ziehe die Regenkluft erstmal aus, darunter bin ich mittlerweile fast nasser, als es noch von oben tröpfelt.





Die ersten 20 km geht es auf gutem Asphalt immer leicht hoch und runter.





Und ohne Regenkluft fährt es sich auch ganz angenehm.





Dann biege ich auf den Würmtal Radweg ab und folge der Würm knapp 20 km bis Pforzheim durch den Wald.





Etwa 8 km vor Pforzheim fängt es wieder an zu regnen und selbst das Blätterdach kann die Regenmassen der letzten Stunde nicht mehr abhalten und ich muss doch die Regenkluft wieder aktivieren.




Weiter geht's an der Würm entlang.





Bis zur goldenen Pforte von Pforzheim. Dem Startpunkt des Westwegs (den ich vor ein paar Jahren mal zum Teil gewandert bin - auch toll!).





Von hier sind es noch knapp 10 km durch Pforzheim und über'n Berg zu meiner heutigen Übernachtungsmöglichkeit. 





Dort schlage ich dann ordentlich eingesifft auf und werde trotzdem herzlichst mit einem "Du bist verrückt" von @Mausoline empfangen 





Aber echte Biker sind ja ausgestattet und so gibt's erstmal den Gartenschlauch für's Rad und eine warme Dusche für mich und sogar die Klamotten werden auf Vordermann gebracht. Danke dafür 
Wir futtern lecker Flammkuchen (mit Hummus, kann ich nur empfehlen) zum Abendbrot und diskutieren - wie kann es anders sein - über Bikes. 

Tag 3: 52,44 km, 370 hm, 2:45 h


----------



## Martina H. (18. Juni 2020)

Top  - und zu welchem Schluss seid Ihr gekommen?


----------



## Mausoline (18. Juni 2020)

Dass es kompliziert ist für mich ein Bike zu finden


----------



## sommerfrische (18. Juni 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Dass es kompliziert ist für mich ein Bike zu finden


Tja, vielleicht haben wir ein ähnliches Problem .... Ich suche auch schon seit längerem nach einem neuen Rad und fühle mich beim Probesitzen immer wieder wie auf Riesenrädern  Notabstieg nach hinten wird zur gymnastischen Übung, nach der ich auf den Zehenspitzen stehend den Lenker mit den Fingerspitzen gerade noch greifen kann. Oder die "Damenversion" (=kleine Größe) ist miserabel ausgestattet. 

Naja, aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist dein Problem ja ganz anders.... Einrad mit E-Antrieb? Enduro unter 10kg


----------



## Mausoline (18. Juni 2020)

Das hört sich an, also ob du zumindest welche zum Probefahren hast


----------



## sommerfrische (18. Juni 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das hört sich an, also ob du zumindest welche zum Probefahren hast


Sind bei euch alle Räder Corona-bedingt ausverkauft? Hier nur fast.... Oder hat niemand die kleinen Größen? (Hier auch kaum.)
Habe auf dem neu erworbenen Rad einer Freundin gesessen: Pivot Mach 5 Carbon, gebraucht geschossen, was für eine Macht... Aber trotz 27,5 nichts für Zwerge .... Habe auch das eine oder andere 29er kurz ausprobiert. Kein Kommentar


----------



## Martina H. (19. Juni 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Dass es kompliziert ist für mich ein Bike zu finden




... das glaube ich: wenn Du noch eins in 27.5 bekommst, musst Du Dich zumindest auf die neuen Geos  (langer Reach) einlassen. Aber zumindest werden die Sitzrohre ja kürzer


----------



## lucie (19. Juni 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wird das nicht langweilig
> 8 Stunden auf fast immer gleichen Strecken.



Du Schelm. Das war doch ein abgekartertes Spiel, um uns von Deiner Fährte abzubringen!

@Aninaj Top und Respekt. Ich hoffe, die Titaninvestition hat sich vollends gelohnt und vielen Dank für's Mitnehmen, auch wenn ich (leider) nicht in Pfortzheim angekommen bin, aber auch dahin ganz liebe Grüße.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Juni 2020)

Noch kurz OT (@sommerfrische vielleicht einen neuen Fred "Bikes für Zwerginnen" ) eröffnen?
Ich bin echt froh, dass ich eine "grosse" Zwergin bin, für mich passt das Genius in S gut, auch wenn es vom 26er eine Umstellung war. Aber mit fast 10cm weniger wäre es nicht mehr so lustig.  

Bei vortriebsorientierten Bikes wäre VPace vermutlich keine schlechte Lösung, aber das ist höchstwahrscheinlich nicht dein Anforderungsprofil . Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung bei den abfahrtslastigen Rädern anschaue, werden allerdings auch die 27er immer weniger, von daher vielleicht lieber nicht allzu lange fackeln? Oder halt gebraucht ...


----------



## Aninaj (19. Juni 2020)

Tag 4 - Kurz hinter Pforzheim - nach Hause

Heute geht es heim. Es soll trocken bleiben und so mache ich mich nach eine geruhsamen Nacht und einem gemütlichen Frühstück auf den Weg. Wirklich einladend schaut es zwar nicht aus, aber zumindest von oben bleibt es heute trocken.

Nicht so von unten. Dank meiner Wegführung über Waldwege sehe ich schon nach wenigen Metern wieder etwas eingesaut aus.






Die Damen am Wegesrand sind noch nicht ganz wach 





Die asphaltierten Wege sind Dank des vielen Regens gestern auch noch ziemlich nass und teilweise verdreckt.





Je weiter ich komme desto trockener die Wege und auch der Dreck an meinen Beinen trocknet langsam fest 





Mein Navi sagt jetzt rechts und ich schau und schau und brause erstmal vorbei...





Ein schmaler Trail, der Dank des Regens ordentlich rutschig ist schlängelt sich in den nächsten Ort. Wer das wohl als Radweg definiert hat?





Der nächste schmale Weg fährt sich dann schon etwas besser.





Im Ort mache ich einen kurzen Stop beim Bäcker, bevor ich mich den nächsten Anstieg rauf schaffe und eine schöne Bank für eine Pause finde.





Mit Blick auf den Ort, einem leckeren Kuchen in der Hand, und sogar die Sonne läßt sich blicken und wärmt mich 





Weiter geht es nun nur noch bergab und flach heimwärts.





Die Strassen werden schlechter...





Und die Wegführung fragwürdig... Was sich die Planer wohl dabei gedacht haben???





Als nächste folge ich einer schnurrgeraden Radstrasse durch den Wald. War wohl früher mal die normale Strasse.





Einzige Abwechslung sind die Baumstämme am Wegesrand. Und ein reiseradelndes Pärchen, das ich in der Mitte treffe. Gut bepackt mit Zelt & Co soll es nach Frankreich gehen. Ich drücke ihnen die Daumen, dass sie ihre Tour fahren können.





Für mich geht es weiter, immer weniger Wald und mehr urbane Regionen.





Bis ich an einer Schranke stehe und warten muss...





Langsam befinde ich mich in einer Gegend die ich gut kenne.





Weiche noch schnell auf einen netteren Waldweg aus, bevor ich den Wald endgültig verlasse und die letzten Kilometer durch den Ort heim radl.





Die letzten Kilometer habe ich etwas rausgezögert und noch eine etwas längere Pause im Wald gemacht, aber irgendwann musste ich dann doch heim. Ist schon schade, dass solche Touren immer viel zu schnell zu Ende sind.

Aber schön war's, insbesondere auch ein paar Leute mal wieder gesehen zu haben. So wegen C und so...

Tag 4: 86,92 km, 565 hm, 4:39 h

*Gesamt (ungefähr) : 322 km, 2157 hm, 16:17 h*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (19. Juni 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ...
> Die letzten Kilometer habe ich etwas rausgezögert und noch eine etwas längere Pause im Wald gemacht, aber irgendwann musste ich dann doch heim. Ist schon schade, dass solche Touren immer viel zu schnell zu Ende sind. ...



Wie wahr  und das kommt immer so plötzlich.


----------



## Mausoline (19. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... das glaube ich: wenn Du noch eins in 27.5 bekommst, musst Du Dich zumindest auf die neuen Geos  (langer Reach) einlassen. Aber zumindest werden die Sitzrohre ja kürzer



Also nochmal OT  ein Bike 2 Nummern größer zu fahren ist ja möglich, aber wie schätze ich die GEO vom Kleinen auf meine Größe ein  und dann haste eins im Auge und dann fällt dir auf da passt keine Flasche rein oder die Tretlagerhöhe ist vielleicht ziemlich niedrig aber auf dem Großen ist es dir gar nicht aufgefallen. Was machen  so ein Rädle bezahl ich ja nicht mitm Taschengeld.


----------



## Martina H. (20. Juni 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Tretlagerhöhe ist vielleicht ziemlich niedrig aber auf dem Großen ist es dir gar nicht aufgefallen




....das......



verstehe ich grad nicht - da steh ich wohl auf dem Schlauch??????




Mausoline schrieb:


> dann fällt dir auf da passt keine Flasche rein



...ich glaube, für Dich ein (passendes) Bike zu finden ist eh' nicht ganz leicht, da sollte das Dein kleinstes Problem sein 


Um den Thread hier nicht zu sprengen, können wir ja auch umziehen


----------



## frechehex (21. Juni 2020)

Gestern sind wir ne schöne Wanderung rund um den Bismarckturm gelaufen. Leider kann ich nicht biken, hatte nen Radlsturz ???






Nette Trails gibt's hier ?



Kiefern... So weit mein Blick reicht



Lustige Hinkelsteine







Das Männchen sitzt dort schon länger ?


----------



## Martina H. (21. Juni 2020)

...da wär sie dann gewesen, wenn sie dagewesen wär


----------



## Aninaj (21. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...da wär sie dann gewesen, wenn sie dagewesen wär


----------



## Martina H. (21. Juni 2020)

Wir haben einen kleinen Sommersonnenwendausflug zu einem Observatorium gemacht. Wenn es nicht zum Sonnenaufgang so bewölkt gewesen wär, hätte durch die "Tür" die Sonne scheinen müssen - aber erzählen können sie uns ja viel die Bauern von 4800 v.Chr.


----------



## Aninaj (21. Juni 2020)




----------



## Votec Tox (21. Juni 2020)

Schöne Bilder von Euch 

Heute Mittag war ich dort, o.k. kein MtB... aber ein Fulli und die Gegenbewegung zu 29" 
17 Zoll rockt!







und abends wieder am Bodensee zum Eisessen - dazwischen ein wenig ICE...







Andere Spielsachen von Gleichaltrigen, welche ich unterwegs getroffen habe:







Dann Vollgas heim:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Juni 2020)

Wieder mal die Trails um Bad Orb abgeritten, diesmal in einer anderen Kombination.

Kurze Rast nachdem wir ein zweites Mal wieder "oben" waren. Der höchste Punkt in diesem Beritt und der Beweis, dass das Rad mit war, darf nicht fehlen.




Etwas später ging es dann ein zweites Mal auf die Trails. Fast 8 km am Stück, leider nicht alles bergab, sondern teilweise auf den Höhenlinien entlang. Anstrengend. Wieder unten angekommen, Krampf im rechten Oberschenkel. Grrrrr....

Dritte Runde fiel flach, fast 800 HM und gute 35 km reichten mir definitiv. Dafür noch das Bedürfnis nach kurzkettigen Kohlenhydraten gestillt (und dafür sogar noch einen Umweg zum Ausgangspunkt in Kauf genommen).
Aussicht 1:




Und Aussicht 2:




Cafe mit eigener Konditorei und 80jähriger Tradition. Zum Glück spät dran und daher tatsächlich einen freien Tisch ergattert. So was ist dort sonst Mangelware, unabhängig von Corona. Und die haben viele Plätze....


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Juni 2020)

Und noch ein paar Impressionen....

Das erste Mal wieder unten am Haupttreffpunkt:





Unbedingt was essen.



...ganz schön was los....

Wieder oben, ein bisschen schlammig war es hier und da schon.




Und tatsächlich auch mal etwas weniger Wurzeln...


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Juni 2020)

... ganz schön breit für kurzkettig ...   






... kein so ein 1/14 Alibi-Stückle ...


----------



## Aninaj (22. Juni 2020)

Habe heute eine Runde durch den Odenwald gedreht. Mit der neuen Kamera mache ich viel zu viele Aufnahmen  Da fällt die Auswahl echt schwer und kostet auch Zeit. Muss mir da mal noch was überlegen. So lange müßt ihr leider meine Bilderflut ertragen 

Los gings über Heidelberg,




Am Neckar entlang (alte Brücke):




Mit Blick auf die 4 Burgen (3 im Bild):




Bis nach Hirschhorn:




Ab hier ging es stetig bergauf durch den Wald




An Hütten vorbei




Bis es etwas luftiger wurde




Und ich "am Ziel" ankam:




Konnte aber leider nicht fahren, der Bikepark hat heute zu  Also ging es weiter




Durch Wald und Flur



An Brücken vorbei die schon weit länger stehen (186x) und wohl deutlich stabiler sind, als die Hochstrassen in LU (diese hier wurde mit dem IngenieursPreis ausgezeichnet... soll wohl was heißen)




Über (deutlich) kleinere Brücken,




Entlang an weiten Feldern mit Stromerzeugern am Horizont,




auf waldigen Pfaden,




an Bänken vorbei,




auf Schotterwegen,




mit Blick auf endlose Odenwaldfelder.




Bis ich wieder die Rheineben erreiche,




und mich die Weinberge der Bergstrasse zurück haben.




Schee war's und am Ende standen 130,8 km und 1208 hm in 7,5 h auf der Uhr (was immer das heißen mag, die Tour war mit 1500 hm angegeben - irgendwie schummel ich immer ).


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juni 2020)

... Du entwickelst Dich zum Kilometerfresser


----------



## Aninaj (23. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... Du entwickelst Dich zum Kilometerfresser



Ich „kompensiere“ nur die diesjährige Reiseradtour, die Dank C. leider nicht stattfinden konnte. Außerdem ist Abwechslung gut, will ja nicht, dass sich ein Bike benachteiligt fühlt und es am Ende zum Streit kommt ? Nee Nee. Dürfen alle mal raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... Du entwickelst Dich zum Kilometerfresser


Kann man mehr Kuchen essen


----------



## Aninaj (23. Juni 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Kann man mehr Kuchen essen



Unbedingt, denn eine Radtour ist nur mit Kuchen eine echte Radtour. Gestern gab's Johannisbeerstreusel


----------



## Martina H. (23. Juni 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Kann man mehr Kuchen essen





Aninaj schrieb:


> Unbedingt, denn eine Radtour ist nur mit Kuchen eine echte Radtour.



Jenau


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juni 2020)

Geiler Milchschaum


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juni 2020)

Der Kuchen macht den locker wett. Wenn ich das sehe..... Muss unbedingt mal wieder bei den Naturfreunden einfallen. Das letzte Mal habe ich drei Stücke bei denen verputzt. Apfelstreusel, Kirschstreusel, Käsekuchen. Große Stücke. Ich sage immer, sie sollen alles auf einen Teller packen und die fragen dann, ob sie zwei Gabeln dazulegen sollen. Nee, eine reicht. Alles für meinen Magen.
Vielleicht sollten wir den Thread umbenamsen. Kuchenimpressionen nach der Tour.


----------



## lucie (24. Juni 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Geiler Milchschaum



Hä? Was stellst Du denn für Ansprüche? Wir waren froh, dass überhaupt ein Café auf hatte (natürlich nur Straßenverkauf, war ja erst der 16.05, da war ja alles noch gaaaanz anders).

Unter diesen Umständen kann ich gut auf perfekten Milchschaum verzichten. Dafür kam der selbst gebackene Kuchen frisch aus dem Ofen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. Juni 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir den Thread umbenamsen. Kuchenimpressionen nach der Tour.


Ah gut, dann hab ich ja doch was für den Thread.  






Heute nachmittag den Emser Bikepark unsicher gemacht. Bin zwar noch gefühlt weit von den schwersten Dingern entfernt, aber dieses Jahr ist es kein "Never ever...what!", sondern ein "Cool, das ist ja echt machbar."
Paar Bauarbeiter etwas erschreckt, weil ich das Minibachgap völlig verhonkt rüber bin aka ungewollter Schrägflug, war aber witzig.
Ich hätte mir sogar mehr Zeit für Fotos nehmen können, bin dann aber doch praktisch in einem Zug runter, ergo ist das Nusseckenbild vom Schluss noch das spannenste.:??:





Gestern zumindest bisschen auf einem durch Forstarbeiten zugeworfenen Trail geräumt. Ab einem gewissen Punkt ist es leider ein Unterholzmassaker, dh ohne Werkzeug nicht machbar.
Der Baum mit den Kettenblattspuren, der zuuufällig vorm Traileingang gelandet ist, lädt ja förmlich dazu ein, da einen Kicker hinzubauen. Das überlass ich aber definitiv "wem anders" und eventuell wirds ja doch noch abtransportiert.











Nebeneffekt: Ich bin mal einen alternativen Trail gefahren, von dem ich bisher nur das Ende kannte. Kein vollwertiger Ersatz, aber cool gebaut.
War mal ein etwas anderer und witziger Nachmittag.

Das Aeris ist jetzt auch "vollständig", d.h. richtige Feder und richtiger Link. Die Werkstatt hatte nie den 160mm Link verbaut wie eigentlich angewiesen, das ist mir erst aufgefallen, als die richtige Feder drin war und es immer noch nicht so war wie es sein sollte. Schon ganz schön plüschig jetzt.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo Chaotenkind


Ich finde den Trail und den Wald auf deinem untersten Foto einfach cool ! 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und noch ein paar Impressionen....
> 
> Das erste Mal wieder unten am Haupttreffpunkt:


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Juni 2020)

Danke! Das Foto hat ein Freund geschossen, mit dem ich an diesem Tag dort unterwegs war. Ist ein Teilstück vom Eselsweg im Spessart. Alter Handels-, jetzt Wanderweg, den sie teilweise in das Flow-Trail-Konzept Bad Orb mit eingebunden haben.


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2020)

Ladies (und weitere amüsiert Mitlesende):


The Show must go on 






@RockyRider66 : besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo 
Der Kuchen musste sich vorher verdient werden. 











Gruß bikebecker


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ladies (und weitere amüsiert Mitlesende):
> 
> 
> The Show must go on
> ...


Viel besser ?


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Juni 2020)

Ach schau mal. Da treibt ihr Euch also in meinem erweiterten Beritt herum.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Juni 2020)

Kachelmann sagte gestern, zum Nachmittag hin geringere Regenwarscheinlichkeit. Also ab in den Wald, die "Trails" um das Naturfreundehaus abgrasen und dann bei eben jenen einfallen.

Gab diesmal nur zwei Sorten. Aprikosenstreusel und Puddingkirschstreusel. Ok, dann halt nur zwei Stücke. Apfelsaftschorle dabei, machte zusammen 4,60 Euronen.




Dreiviertelzeitstand:




Bäuerchen




Und ab mit halbvollem Ranzen hoch zum nächsten Trail und wieder runter.



Also ich bin den nicht hochgefahren. Hatte nur das Bike gegen die Fahrtrichtung geparkt.

Und wie ich da so rumstehe, viel mir auf, dass die Buchen dort mir unbekannte Mitbewohner hatten. Weiss jemand was das ist?




Kaum zu Hause ging Dauerregen los. So viel zu sinkender Regenwarscheinlichkeit zum Nachmittag. Nicht mal auf Kachelmann ist mehr Verlass.


----------



## missfranzi (29. Juni 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Buchen dort mir unbekannte Mitbewohner








						Title
					

Description




					pflanzenschutzdienst.rp-giessen.de


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juni 2020)

Ein bißchen war ich auch draußen und hab gewaldbadet 





trotz allem Strecken getestet




Erfolgsrate Spitzkehren heute leider bei 0 




wichtige Hinweise!




Selbstbedienung  dafür obersuperlecker


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Juni 2020)

missfranzi schrieb:


> Title
> 
> 
> Description
> ...



Ah, danke! Was es doch so alles für Viecher gibt....


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo Mausoline


Ist das auf dem ersten Bild im Hintrgrund das Tal bei Baiersbronn ?



Mausoline schrieb:


> Ein bißchen war ich auch draußen und hab gewaldbadet



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Fasani (30. Juni 2020)

Durch den Dünenwald:



Um dann hier zu enden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (30. Juni 2020)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hallo Mausoline
> 
> Ist das auf dem ersten Bild im Hintrgrund das Tal bei Baiersbronn ?
> 
> ...



Das Bild wär eigentlich was für das Erkennungs-Spiel 
Der Blick von Norden ins Murgtal, im Hintergrund müßte Klosterreichenbach sein.


----------



## frechehex (1. Juli 2020)

Guten Morgen Zusammen, 
nicht ganz passend zum Thema, aber hier gibtes einige von Euch, welche die Pfalz gut kennen. 
Kann man im Isenach Weiher bei Frankenstein baden? 
Sonnige Grüße aus Bad Dürkheim


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2020)

Isenachweiher – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




"Zur Wahrung des ökologischen Gleichgewichts ist das Baden oder Angeln im See sowie das Ausbringen von Fisch- oder Vogelfutter verboten."


----------



## frechehex (1. Juli 2020)

@scylla 
Danke ?. 
Gibt's in der Nähe von Bad Dürkheim einen Badesee, welchen man empfehlen kann?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo Chaotenkind



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Danke! Das Foto hat ein Freund geschossen, mit dem ich an diesem Tag dort unterwegs war. Ist ein Teilstück vom Eselsweg im Spessart. Alter Handels-, jetzt Wanderweg, den sie teilweise in das Flow-Trail-Konzept Bad Orb mit eingebunden haben.



Ok, dann muß ich den Spessart auch mal auf meine To-Do-Liste nehmen.  

(war bisher noch nie im Spessart).


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. Juli 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das Bild wär eigentlich was für das Erkennungs-Spiel



Ahso, habe ich dir das jetzt "verdorben" ? 



> Der Blick von Norden ins Murgtal, im Hintergrund müßte Klosterreichenbach sein.



Ahja, interessant. In Klosterreichenbach gucke ich als alle paar Tage mal eine Webcam (nähe Skilift) an.


Grüße 
Schhwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (2. Juli 2020)

Ein Kurzurlaub in der Brennergegend





@Pfadfinderin erkennt das natürlich sofort , wahrscheinlich auch die meisten anderen von euch. Am ersten Tag waren wir am Grenzkamm, weil die Runde einfach so schön ist.





So langsam wurde das Motto des Trips immer klarer: blühende Berge - überall Blümchen, ganze Wiesen voller Almrausch.





Das Beste an der Runde: 1000 flowige Tiefenmeter bergab 













Und weil wir unter der Woche unterwegs waren, war nur ein (1!) Biker mit uns auf dem Trail.

Schön war´s! So darf der Kurzurlaub weitergehen.


----------



## sommerfrische (2. Juli 2020)

Am nächsten Tag aufs Eggerjoch, die Auffahrt wieder in einem Blütenmeer.





Dann gings mit Fahren (und ein bisschen Schieben) zum See. Ja wirklich 





Ups ... Restwinter.









Lichtsee.









Und dann noch ein See...





Auch das eine schöne Tour 

Am nächsten Tag hatten wir unser Wetterglück aufgebraucht, bei der Auffahrt ... tröpfelte es zuerst ... dann regnete es ... stärker ... goss es .... schließlich kam der Regen waagerecht ... bis ich oben (wir waren am Blaser) keinen trockenen Fetzen mehr an hatte.

Zwei heiße Zitronen, eine heiße Speckknödelsuppe und ein Stück Kuchen später  hatte auch der Regen aufgehört...

Es konnte weitergehen 





So schön war´s


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (2. Juli 2020)

Hi Sommerfrische


Ein cooler Bericht von einem sicher tollen Kurzurlaub. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




sommerfrische schrieb:


> Am nächsten Tag aufs Eggerjoch, die Auffahrt wieder in einem Blütenmeer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sommerfrische (2. Juli 2020)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Sommerfrische
> 
> 
> Ein cooler Bericht von einem sicher tollen Kurzurlaub.
> ...


Dankeschön! Nach 3 Monaten Homeoffice und Homeschooling endlich wieder raus. (Naja, raus war ich vorher schon, aber endlich wieder "richtig" raus.)  Hab so eine Sehnsucht nach den hohen Bergen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Juli 2020)

Klaro erkenn ich das. Auf der Blaserhütte war ich auch schon 2x, die haben einen guten Kaiserschmarrn und der Blick zur Nordkette ist einfach spektakulär. Aber die Auffahrt ist ech zach, oder? Ich fahr für was Kleineres gern ins Pflerschtal zur Roßhütte und dann übers Skigebiet Ladurns zurück, da gibt´s nette Trails zurück nach Gossensass.
Ich glaub fast, Eggerjoch kenn ich noch nicht...  Muss gleich mal googlen. Wir wollten heuer auch schon wieder zum Brenner, aber es hat einfach keine 3 stabilen schönen Tage am Stück - und dann noch über´s WE.


----------



## sommerfrische (3. Juli 2020)

Die Auffahrt ist vor allem dann 





Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ech zach


wenn es dir von oben ... unten .. und seitwärts reinregnet. War selten so "unmotiviert" wie die ersten zehn Minuten nach Ankunft auf der Hütte. Mein Freund, der warme Ofen  So viel dann auch zu "drei stabile Tage am Stück"


----------



## Perlenkette (3. Juli 2020)

Schöne Bilder aus den Bergen  

Ich habe Neues aus der regionalen Häkelstraße:




Einen schönen Sommer!


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juli 2020)

Oooh ist das süß


----------



## Martina H. (4. Juli 2020)

da zieht das aber jemand mit System durch


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Juli 2020)

Gestern mal das kleine Schwarze auf leichten Trails Gassi geführt (der Sattelfahrstuhl musste ja ausprobiert werden).






Kurz danach gab eine kleine Baumlücke den Blick auf auf die Skyline vom Nachbarort frei. Leider keine klare Sicht.




Kuchen gab es auch, aber diesmal ohne Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. Juli 2020)

...ohne Kuchenfoddo gildet dat nich


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Juli 2020)




----------



## sommerfrische (5. Juli 2020)

Du hast hoffentlich die Kuh auf dem Weg nicht überfahren  
Ist das im Finzbachtal?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juli 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Du hast hoffentlich die Kuh auf dem Weg nicht überfahren
> Ist das im Finzbachtal?


Die Kuh mussten wir umfahren.
Ja im Finzbachtal.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. Juli 2020)




----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Kuh mussten wir umfahren.



die arme Kuh, da habt ihr sie tatsächlich umgefahren


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juli 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> die arme Kuh, da habt ihr sie tatsächlich umgefahren


Ja, wir kamen stehend einfach nicht über das Vieh.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juli 2020)




----------



## sommerfrische (8. Juli 2020)

Toll  Weg zur Reintalangerhütte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juli 2020)

Touren zu den Sehenswürdigkeiten der Fränkischen Schweiz


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Toll  Weg zur Reintalangerhütte?


Du kennst dich aus, ja stimmt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Juli 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ohne Kuchenfoddo gildet dat nich



Damit es gildet....

Etwas an der Bergstrasse rumgefahren, im Prinzip ist die Be1 Starrbiketauglich, aber das Argon wollte auch mal wieder raus.

Ausblick vom Weinberg aus:




Blick auf den Melli (wo wir herkamen):




Und natürlich den, schon angefressenen, Kuchen zum Schluss:


----------



## Martina H. (12. Juli 2020)

... so muss dat


----------



## Aninaj (12. Juli 2020)

Heute eine Runde durch den Odenwald gedreht:




Dank Komoot gab es ein paar wirkliche nette Abschnitte, über schöne Wege:




und sehr schmale / wenig begangene Wege:




Zwar kein Kuchen, aber zur aktuellen Jahreszeit mind. genauso gut :




Noch ein schneller Blick auf's Schloss, noch alles da:




Und willkommen zurück bei den Vollhonks :




Schee war's.


----------



## lucie (12. Juli 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Damit es gildet....
> 
> Etwas an der Bergstrasse rumgefahren, im Prinzip ist die Be1 Starrbiketauglich, aber das Argon wollte auch mal wieder raus.
> 
> ...



Geht doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (13. Juli 2020)

(Landschafts)genussrunde 

(@RockyRider66 hat mich übrigens auf den Gedanken gebracht, die Runde mal wieder zu fahren.)




Die bekannte Gumpe - ein kleiner Pool mit fantastischem Blick.




Ursprung - so oft ich schon hier oben war, an diesem Punkt war ich noch nie.




@Lenka K. findet die "klassische" Abfahrt unlohnend, hat sie mal gesagt. Und wo sie Recht hat... Deshalb lieber einen kleinen Umweg gemacht und auf Trails ins Tal gerauscht 
Hier kam ich an.




Schön war's.


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2020)

Endlich mal wieder in den Vogesen gewesen  Ich hatte sie schon so vermisst!


----------



## Preme (15. Juli 2020)

@sommerfrische, gibt's mehr Informationen zu der Landschaftsgenussrunde? Sieht super aus!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Juli 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder in den Vogesen gewesen  Ich hatte sie schon so vermisst!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1082537


Immer diese querfeldein Fahrer die alles zerstören, da ist noch nicht mal ein Weg


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2020)

ohne einen gut angelegten Weg würde man wohl kaum durch das Steinfeld durch kommen  ?‍♀️

Hier besser erkennbar, dass es ein ganz normaler Weg ist?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Juli 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> ohne einen gut angelegten Weg würde man wohl kaum durch das Steinfeld durch kommen


Also ich hätte es dir zugetraut


----------



## sommerfrische (15. Juli 2020)

Preme schrieb:


> @sommerfrische, gibt's mehr Informationen zu der Landschaftsgenussrunde? Sieht super aus!


Danke  Das ist die Runde zur Reintalangerhütte.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juli 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> ohne einen gut angelegten Weg würde man wohl kaum durch das Steinfeld durch kommen  ?‍♀️
> 
> Hier besser erkennbar, dass es ein ganz normaler Weg ist?



Ja, ja, was so ein Perspektivwechsel doch ausmacht.
Das war aber nicht die gleiche Stelle!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Juli 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> ohne einen gut angelegten Weg würde man wohl kaum durch das Steinfeld durch kommen  ?‍♀️
> 
> Hier besser erkennbar, dass es ein ganz normaler Weg ist?


Schaut schön aus der Weg! Sehr artgerechte Bewegung für's Rad. Gut, dass meine Scarlett nicht zuschaut, die muss noch auf den nächsten Urlaub warten...
Was hast du da am Oberrohr?


----------



## Schwimmer (15. Juli 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> ohne einen gut angelegten Weg würde man wohl kaum durch das Steinfeld durch kommen  ?‍♀️
> 
> Hier besser erkennbar, dass es ein ganz normaler Weg ist?



... ja ja ...
Es war einmal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ja, ja, was so ein Perspektivwechsel doch ausmacht.
> Das war aber nicht die gleiche Stelle!



Nein, nur gleicher Trail etwas weiter oben.



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Schaut schön aus der Weg! Sehr artgerechte Bewegung für's Rad. Gut, dass meine Scarlett nicht zuschaut, die muss noch auf den nächsten Urlaub warten...
> Was hast du da am Oberrohr?



Das arme Rad hatte ja noch garnicht seine Vogesen-Taufe, die musste nachgeholt werden. 
Aber ehrlich gesagt... mit dem Hardtail ist so Blockerzeug schöner und einfacher ?

Das am Oberrohr ist ein grob zurechtgebastelter Rahmenschützer aus dem Obi Thermoplast-Zeugs, weil mein Schalthebel ins Oberrohr dengelt, wenn der Lenker umschlägt.


----------



## Aninaj (16. Juli 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Das arme Rad hatte ja noch garnicht seine Vogesen-Taufe, die musste nachgeholt werden.
> Aber ehrlich gesagt... mit dem Hardtail ist so Blockerzeug schöner und einfacher ?



Hmm... Inwiefern ist das einfacher? Weil der Hinterbau da nicht so rumwippt? Krafttechnisch hätte ich jetzt erwartet, dass es mit einem Fully einfacher ist...


----------



## lucie (16. Juli 2020)

Ich vermute, dass z.B. beim HRVersetzen der Impuls, den man aus einem starren Hinterbau generieren kann wesentlich effizienter ist, als sich jedes Mal aus dem Sag "herauszukatapultieren". Die Kraft bzw. der Impuls, der aus den Beinen kommt, verpufft nicht im Federweg.

Mochte das beim Fully ebenso wenig, mit dem HT fühlen sich technische Passagen einfach direkter und kraftsparender an - meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> .... mit dem HT fühlen sich technische Passagen einfach direkter und kraftsparender an - meine Erfahrahrung.



dto.
Und deswegen sind die Fullys bei mir seit diesem Jahr endgültig Geschichte. Nur noch Starr, oder HT.


----------



## Martina H. (16. Juli 2020)

...aha, Starr, HT, ca. 12 kg


----------



## lucie (16. Juli 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...aha, Starr, HT, ca. 12 kg



Jehört hier nich hin! Aber dort hin -->


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Juli 2020)

Vorderradbremse am Argon zickt gerade etwas, also mal wieder das Starrbike bemüht. Hin und wieder etwas anstrengend, aber grundsätzlich machbar.

Durch diese hohle Gasse.....





Verdammt, es sind noch mindestens 200 HM bis zu den angegebenen 880.





Schäfchen gucken.




Und die guckten zurück.




Kuchen gab es anschließend keinen, dafür Spagettieis. Das war schneller inhaliert, als man die Knipse zücken konnte.


----------



## Martina H. (20. Juli 2020)

...gemeldet...


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Juli 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...gemeldet...



Habe ich was angestellt, oder was verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Juli 2020)

Was verpasst. Spam


----------



## lucie (20. Juli 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Habe ich was angestellt, oder was verpasst?



Was verpasst. Da stand komische Werbung, is jetzt wech...

...zum Glück.


----------



## Perlenkette (20. Juli 2020)

Achso, ich dachte kurz schon an die Stylepolizei


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Juli 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte kurz schon an die Stylepolizei



Zu wenig Farbe?


----------



## Perlenkette (20. Juli 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Zu wenig Farbe?


Nein- perfekt!


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Juli 2020)

Unterwegs zur Seiser Alm in Gröden, Dolomiten

Start nahe der Fischburg




Blick auf St. Christina




Transfer-Radweg




... durch einen Tunnel.....










Oben auf der Seiser Alm







Kurzer Bikecheck zwischendurch




Tourifoto




Parkplatz vor der Hütte













Rückweg über Monte Pana




Pause am Wasserspielplatz, das Juniorteam sucht Caches und ich plansche - naja zumindest für 3 Sekunden bei gefühlt 3 Grad 




Das Juniorteam kurz vor dem Ziel




Feierabend






Fehlt noch was? Klar, Verpflegung! 





und natürlich Kühe - gleich in drei Farbvarianten











Schön war´s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (21. Juli 2020)

... ich hau Dich gleich


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Juli 2020)

Ich würde sagen, ein perfekter Tag.


----------



## TechieTech (22. Juli 2020)

Sieht wie ein ganz toller Tag aus!
Ich habe auch schon lange davon geträumt, in den Dolomiten velofahren zu gehen. 
Jetzt mit der Corona-Situation, scheint es perfekt für die Sommer Ferien zu sein!


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Juli 2020)

Kann ich auch empfehlen. Eine wirklich schöne Gegend, sogar dann, wenn das Wetter nicht ganz so perfekt ist.


----------



## Perlenkette (23. Juli 2020)

Danke Euch; es war wirklich schön! Die Dolomiten sind sehr beeindruckend.




Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ich hau Dich gleich


----------



## sommerfrische (25. Juli 2020)

Eindrücke aus Davos ...

... im Himmel der Flowfahrer/innen 





Und der Flow hört gar nicht mehr auf 





...geht immer weiter....





Felsenweg (das Wetter war nicht immer gleich gut)





... aber der Flow hält 





Weil es nicht so super Wetter hatte, waren die Trails menschenleer und Murmele zu sehen 










Da allein unterwegs (hier die Ausnahme ) nur dieses eine Bild im "Einsatz".





Scoutingtour 





... in eine sensationell schöne Landschaft.





Ein Klassiker: Pischa-Grat.





... nach dem tollen Grat geht´s hier hinab.









Schön war´s


----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. Juli 2020)

3. -6.8. Bock?   

Hach, ich freu mich so. Hoffentlich mit schönem Wetter.


----------



## Perlenkette (25. Juli 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> 3. -6.8. Bock?


Klar!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. Juli 2020)

Lol, echt jetzt?


----------



## Horalka (26. Juli 2020)

Hallo Mädels. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen? Hättet ihr vielleicht en Vorschlag wo man schwanger fahren gehen könnte? Ich meine für en Kurz Urlaub, so 2-3 Tage mit eher Fliwigen Trails, also kein DH mehr. Ich suche und recherchiere viel im Internet aber ja. So wirklich ob das oder das was wäre steht a niergens natürlich. Und hab nicht unbedingt Lust auf böse Überraschungen wenn paar 100 Kilometer gefahren bist und dann DH vorfindest, was ich nicht mehr fahre oder nur Wald Autobahnen vorfindest. Vielleicht war die eine oder andere auch wo im Urlaub Schwanger? Ich denke euch sehr im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (26. Juli 2020)

Horalka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen? Hättet ihr vielleicht en Vorschlag wo man schwanger fahren gehen könnte? Ich meine für en Kurz Urlaub, so 2-3 Tage mit eher Fliwigen Trails, also kein DH mehr. Ich suche und recherchiere viel im Internet aber ja. So wirklich ob das oder das was wäre steht a niergens natürlich. Und hab nicht unbedingt Lust auf böse Überraschungen wenn paar 100 Kilometer gefahren bist und dann DH vorfindest, was ich nicht mehr fahre oder nur Wald Autobahnen vorfindest. Vielleicht war die eine oder andere auch wo im Urlaub Schwanger? Ich denke euch sehr im Voraus



Fährst Du mit dem Fatbike DH?


----------



## Mausoline (26. Juli 2020)

Horalka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen? Hättet ihr vielleicht en Vorschlag wo man schwanger fahren gehen könnte? Ich meine für en Kurz Urlaub, so 2-3 Tage mit eher Fliwigen Trails, also kein DH mehr. Ich suche und recherchiere viel im Internet aber ja. So wirklich ob das oder das was wäre steht a niergens natürlich. Und hab nicht unbedingt Lust auf böse Überraschungen wenn paar 100 Kilometer gefahren bist und dann DH vorfindest, was ich nicht mehr fahre oder nur Wald Autobahnen vorfindest. Vielleicht war die eine oder andere auch wo im Urlaub Schwanger? Ich denke euch sehr im Voraus



Wann willst du denn weg? Jetzt? 
und wie weit willst du fahren?  Livigno fällt mir ein, aber da ist jetzt doch alles schon voll Italiener und um Pontresina, BerninaPass, Suvretta Loop

Sonst im Ländle bleiben und die Pfalz oder Baiersbronn besuchen


----------



## Horalka (26. Juli 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wann willst du denn weg? Jetzt?
> und wie weit willst du fahren?  Livigno fällt mir ein, aber da ist jetzt doch alles schon voll Italiener und um Pontresina, BerninaPass, Suvretta Loop
> 
> Sonst im Ländle bleiben und die Pfalz oder Baiersbronn besuchen


Für 2-3 Tage mit dem Womo kann man auch kurzfristig was machen. Ja hab an Bayern oder Tschechien, Österreich gedacht und da en E bike ausleihen, damit ich mehr km zusammen krieg. Wenn dir was genaueres für die Pfalz einfällt nur her damit ???? Komooot oder GPS Daten. Womo Stellplatz findet man schon. Vielen lieben Dank für die Vorschläge


----------



## Aninaj (30. Juli 2020)

Nachdem ich von GoPro ne Austauschkamera bekommen habe, musste ich die natürlich testen. Hab auch ein paar Anbringungen und Ausrichtungen der Kamera ausprobiert und das Ganze  zu einem kleinen "Trailer" verarbeitet (geht schnell und kann man sicher auch noch optimieren was Auswahl und Anordnung angeht, aber nicht mehr heute Nacht  ). Viel Spaß


----------



## scylla (30. Juli 2020)

Endlich wieder Italien


----------



## frechehex (31. Juli 2020)

@TechieTech 
ich war dort 2009. Es war ein Bike/Wander Urlaub. Wir haben unsere Bike Touren von St. Ulrich gestartet und mit der Seilbahn hoch. Das Gebiet ist sehr schön und außerhalb der italienischen Urlaubszeit sehr ruhig ?


----------



## frechehex (31. Juli 2020)

@sommerfrische 
Sehr schöne Fotos. 
Bin die Trails auch schon gefahren ?. 
Ist dort sehr viel los derzeit?


----------



## sommerfrische (31. Juli 2020)

frechehex schrieb:


> @sommerfrische
> Sehr schöne Fotos.
> Bin die Trails auch schon gefahren ?.
> Ist dort sehr viel los derzeit?


Als ich dort war, war wenig bis sehr wenig los. Allerdings war das gerade noch vor den bayer. Sommerferien und in einer Woche mit Wackelwetter. Dürfte in dieser Woche anders gewesen sein.


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Juli 2020)

Kumpel sagt, Firma macht Betriebsferien, übersetzt, er hat Urlaub. Ob ich Lust auf ein paar GEO-Nationalparkrunden hätte.
Ja, klar. Und so ein kleiner Urlaub, bevor es dann länger an den Lago geht, kommt gerade recht. Er kümmert sich um die Zimmer, die Hexe um das Wetter.
Der Hauptbesen ist natürlich noch immer nicht flugbereit, weil die Ersatzbrocken für die Bremse nicht beikommen. Der "Ersatzbesen" wird gerade in Lübbrechtsen zusammengebraten, also wieder den alten Arbeitsbesen bemühen.

Anreisetag letzten Samstag, kurz im Hotel gemeldet und erst mal Abflug auf die MIL1.
Tobis Trail, sehr schön flowig....







Odin guten Tag gesagt:




...und etwas Aussicht auf den Ort...




Bis dahin alles fahrbar für den Alltagsbesen. Teilweise halt langsamer, damit er einen nicht abwirft, wenn es etwas rumpeliger wird.

Den Steinhaufen habe ich dann doch verweigert:



Im Nachhinein und von dieser Seite aus betrachtet, links mit dem Starrbike machbar. Beim nächsten Mal. Zumindest weiss ich jetzt, wo die ideale Linie für den Alltagsbesen verläuft.

Und schon war der erste Tag rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Juli 2020)

Tag 2, die Wetterhexe hat versagt. Regen war gemeldet und Regen kam.
Kurze Überlegung, ist ja nur Wasser, warmes Wasser, ungiftig, chemisch neutral, geht maximal bis auf die Haut und läuft dann ab, also kurze Runde geht.
Abflug auf die Bü1.

Halbzeitstand, Regen hat aufgehört, aber es ist nass...




Trail bergauf 



...und Handschuhe immer noch durchgeweicht = Schwimmbadhände

Noch etwas Aussicht und "Kultur"....







Die Trails nass, aber runterwärts durchgehend flowig, passte schon.

Die Belohnung am Ende:



Für die Hexe natürlich zwei Stücke. Erdbeer-Tiramisu und Käse-Heidelbeer.
Mit Anfahrt von Miltenberg gute 27 km und 620 HM. Reichte auch, da die MIL vom Vortag mit 29 km und ca. 830 HM noch in den Knochen steckte.


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Juli 2020)

3. Tag = Ruhetag. Mit dem Bike im Ort rumeiern, mal kurz nach Amorbach, Touristenfotos machen, was, 32 km?!









Nächster Tag, jetzt aber wieder richtig radfahren. Abflug zur GH1.



16% Steigung bis hierher, erst mal anhalten, Luft holen und was essen.

Etwas weiter, ab auf den Dönertrail. Warum der so heisst, hat sich mir beim runterfahren nicht erschlossen.




Die Tour führt am Trialgelände Großheubach vorbei, wir hörten Moppedgeräusche, also kurz reingefahren und den Steinhopsern ne Weile zugeschaut.








Nochmal Aussicht...



Und schon war die Runde rum. Mit Anfahrt 42 km und 900 HM, alles fahrbar (außer bergauf), trotzdem fix und foxi.


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Juli 2020)

Letzter Tag, noch immer fertig. Ich werde zu alt für sowas.
Trotzdem, jetzt sind wir schon mal da, auschecken, Geraffel ins Auto und quasi "auf dem Heimweg" über Collenberg gefahren. Zum Glück besteht die CO1 aus zwei Runden, so dass man nach einer problemlos aussteigen kann.
Aber erst mal los und nach einer längeren Steigung eine genauso lange flowige Trailabfahrt.
Mittendrin....



 Zwischendurch Aussicht:




Und Trail mit Kumpel:




Am Kreuzungspunkt zur zweiten Runde ausgeklinkt, es reichte nach 16 km und 500 HM konditionell.

Der Herr fuhr die zweite Runde, die Hexe fuhr runter zum Main und überbrückte die Wartezeit mit der Überlegung, welche der vier in den Bräter passen könnte.




Noch ne Libelle mit dem Foto eingefangen:




Und dann war es das. Abflug nach Hause.
Gestern dann Erholung extrem, heute mal ein kurzer Ausflug mit dem Bike ins Nachbarort.

Und daheim den Bräter ausgemessen:



Passt net.


----------



## IndianaWalross (3. August 2020)

Wollten nur kurz noch ne nette 51km Gravelrunde drehen. 
Nach wenigen Kilometern sah es bereits so aus, aber Wetterapp sagt nur höchstens wenige Tropfen an... :





Also weiter... hier und da gab es mal einen Tropfen. Nix dolles... hinten rechts im Bild sah es aber bereits nach Wolkenbruch aus, und genau da sollte es hingehen  ? :





Aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker, und es ist ja nix Dolles angesagt... ?. Da am ende, also ca. 100m weiter fing es dann doch an mehr zu tröpfeln, also da am Ende die Shakedry rausgezaubert und während es anfing in immer dickeren Tropfen auf uns niederzuprasseln noch den Ass Saver festgetüddelt...





Während 3 leicht bekleidete Kids Steinespritzend auf ihren MTBs kreischend an uns vorbei rasten, sattelten wir auf, und begannen stoisch bergauf zu pedalieren, statt die Abkürzung zu nehmen... Tragik nimm deinen Durchlauf...
Statt nun die _nächste_ Abkürzung zu nehmen, wollte mein Göttergatte gerne weiter der Route folgen, also weiter bergan... Oben war eigentlich ein leckeres Bier und Laugenstangen im Abendrot vorgesehen... Davon sahen wir aber aus noch ungeklärten Gründen ab ??
Langsam sah es so aus:





Irgendwie wurde mein rechter Fuß immer feuchter, da suppte es schön von oben rein... Diesmal setzte ich mich durch ("Nein Schatzi, das hört ganz sicher nicht gleich wieder auf!") und wir bogen Richtung heimatlichem Wohngesims ab. Nach der folgenden Abfahrt sah ich trotz Cap NIX mehr vor Wasser unter der Brille!!! Es schon quasi oben und von der Seite rein ? Wir fanden ein trockenes Plätzchen zum Gesicht abwischen





Außerdem wurde es das erste Mal Zeit hierfür:





Die Northwave Outcross plus GTX sind auf jeden Fall wasserdicht und zwar in jeder Hinsicht! Bei jedem Schritt quatschte es, und die Suppe lief oben und durch die Lüftungslöcher raus! Sowas hab ich ja noch nichtmal im Winter bei Dauerregen erlebt, aber gut da fahre ich mit langer Regenhose drüber, und nicht in kurz/kurz.

Immerhin kamen trotz Abkürzungen 38km zusammen. Wären wir direkt nach dem Anziehen der Shakedry umgekehrt,  hätten wir dem Regen vielleicht sogar entkommen können, zumindest dem meisten, und wären nach 24km zu Hause gewesen.

Vor der Haustür nochmal





Shakedry war auf jeden Fall jeden Cent wert. Wenn sonst wirklich ALLES komplett durch war inklusive Bib samt Polster - unter der Shakedry war alles gut und windgeschützt. Auch der große Ass Saver war eine günstige aber nützliche Investition. 

Spoiler: in der Wohnung erstmal duschen und Schuhe hochkant zum Trocknen aufgestellt. Nach dem Duschen konnte man die NOCHMAL auskippen (!!!) und die Einlegesohlen brachten beim Auswringen zusätzlich die selbe Wassermenge hervor. Brrrr. Das ist sogar nem Walross zuviel. 

Exakt vor dem Losfahren, und 1,5 Stunden nach der Heimkehr tat der Himmel übrigens als ob nie was gewesen wäre...


----------



## Martina H. (3. August 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Exakt vor dem Losfahren, und 1,5 Stunden nach der Heimkehr tat der Himmel übrigens als ob nie was gewesen wäre...



 - so kann es manchmal gehen 

@Chaotenkind : sieht nach 'nem tollen Wochenende aus


----------



## IndianaWalross (3. August 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - so kann es manchmal gehen



Ja Skandalös. 
Übrigens, die Bodyglide Cycle Poppes Creme geht ja unter der Dusche schon ohne Seife prima ab mit viel Wasser - steht zwar dran mit Seife, aber bei der Tour konnte ich mich wieder super von der Wasserlöslichkeit überzeugen. Lief mir grad so am Hintern runter beim Ausziehen der Bib! War schon vor der Dusche nix mehr da. Da kann man sich mal vorstellen WIE es geschüttet hat  ? 
Bei großer Hitze ab 50km+ passiert das auch mal, wenn man extrem schwitzt. Aber noch nie so. Krass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. August 2020)

Bisserl Sicht gab's dann doch.






Blick auf Davos

Morgen wird's nochmal schmuddelig, Mittwoch dann angeblich Sonne.


----------



## Votec Tox (3. August 2020)

Abfahrt Chörbschhorn?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. August 2020)

Bin noch etwas vorsichtig (was nix genutzt hat, ahem), daher erstmal nur die blauen Trails. Das ist Jatzhütte -> Ischalp

Werd ich morgen nochmal fahren und dann wieder mit der Bahn hoch für den ersten Teil vom Alps Epic.


----------



## Mausoline (3. August 2020)

Viel Spaß


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. August 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Bin noch etwas vorsichtig (was nix genutzt hat, ahem), daher erstmal nur die blauen Trails. Das ist Jatzhütte -> Ischalp
> 
> Werd ich morgen nochmal fahren und dann wieder mit der Bahn hoch für den ersten Teil vom Alps Epic.


Fahr bis runter nach Sertig, fahr 1min nach links und trink ein Bier.
Dann würde ich das Sertigtal runter fahren und rüber nach Davos zurück.
Von Sertig den Trail hoch ist Plackerei, besonders im nassen.

Ich würde mit der Rinnerhornbahn hoch, dann links rüber und den Trail von der anderen Seite ins Sertigtal nehmen.

Meiertäli wird ich dir im nassen nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. August 2020)

Wird wohl Regenluschengeschichte, dh mit dem Postbus zurück. 

Wie sind Teufi und Chörbschhorn bei Regen? Wobei ich mir ersteres wohl eher für den sonnigen Mittwoch aufhebe.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. August 2020)

Äbirüegg geht bei Regen gut, sagt eine Schönwetterfahrerin. 

Sertigtrail würde ich bei Nässe meiden, recht viele schräge Wurzeln.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. August 2020)

Jaja, die Wurzeln   







Bin dann, weil's mir zu haarig war, Forststraße zurück, ab der Jatzhütte nochmal etwas geforststraßelt bei geschlossener Schneedecke und ab Ende Schnee dann rüber zum nächsten Trail.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. August 2020)

@linfer : Den schönen Trail vom Jakobshorn nach Teufi runter haben sie auch entschärft, wie viele Trails in Davos, allerdings ist er immernoch schön, das untere Stück ist noch nahezu so wild wie früher und bei Trockenheit einfacher zu fahren, wird sicherlich Morgen spaßiger, zumal Du dann auch eine bessere Fernsicht hast.

Aber schöner Schnee! 
Und nun *ABSOLUT OffToppic*  am letzten Samstag, den 1. August, ohne Bike in Äktsch:


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. August 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> wird sicherlich Morgen spaßiger


Ich hoffe, der Schnee ist dann überhaupt schon weg. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (4. August 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und nun *ABSOLUT OffToppic*  am letzten Samstag, den 1. August, ohne Bike in Äktsch:





linfer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, der Schnee ist dann überhaupt schon weg. ?



...kann ja nicht wahr sein!!! Ich drück die Daumen...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. August 2020)

Zum Glück hatte ich nur lose Pläne und ganz zum Glück gibt's hier genug Trails, die im Trockenen halt kein Ding wären, aber durch Nässe schön spannend werden. 
Morgen mal schaun, Gotschnagrat hatte laut Kabinführer keinen Schnee, das heißt da werd ich morgen mal vorsichtig die Lage checken.


----------



## Martina H. (4. August 2020)

... dann mach ich mal Sommer...









Elternpaar mit 2 Jungvögeln - war wohl das erste Gelege, dass es in den letzten Jahren geschafft hat. Und ja, die haben auch geklappert (leider ist die Handykamera mit sowas leicht überfordert  ) Die sahen soooooo schön aus, als sie vor dem blauen Himmel geflogen sind.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. August 2020)

@linfer : Gotschna - Schwendi, also oben am Grat berauf schauend nach rechts weg fahren, erst auf einem Schotterweg, dann später beim Wanderschild in den Trail einmündend, war früher mein Lieblingstrail, ist aber auch nach dem "Bügeln" der oberen Hälfte immernoch schön, die zweite Hälfte im Wald über die Wurzeln ist klasse, bei Nässe spannend aber machbar, klappt gut mit wenig Reifendruck.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. August 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Zum Glück hatte ich nur lose Pläne und ganz zum Glück gibt's hier genug Trails, die im Trockenen halt kein Ding wären, aber durch Nässe schön spannend werden.
> Morgen mal schaun, Gotschnagrat hatte laut Kabinführer keinen Schnee, das heißt da werd ich morgen mal vorsichtig die Lage checken.


Der Grat hat nur wenige Meter, hört sich nach mehr an als es ist.


----------



## paulipan (5. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich lese schon einige Zeit hier mit....
Wir (ich und meine Freundin) sind in 4 Wochen auch in Davos zum Biken. 
Welche einfach zu fahrenden und schönen Trails könnt ihr empfehlen? 

Rinerhorn - Sertig Dörfli habe ich schon geplant....
Was gibts vom Jakobshorn denn runter? Bzw. der Seilbahn gegenüber?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2020)

Jakobshorn rechts runter unter der Seilbahn durch ganz runter, glaube das ist der Techniktrail?

Jackobshorn über den Gotschnagrat runter zur Mittelstation, der Grat ist nicht lang und im schlimmsten Fall in 10min geschoben.

Parsennbahn links zum Strelapass, von da den Panoramaweg zurück Richtung Parsennbahn

Oder am Strelapass den Weg nehmen, der fast parallel zum Panoramaweg etwas mehr bergab geht. Irgendwann landet man auf einem Schotterweg den man bergab immer wieder kreuzen kann. Man kommt wieder in Davos runter.


----------



## LeaLoewin (8. August 2020)

Bin gestern voller Hoffnung früh los, erst lag das Müsli noch ziemlich schwer im Magen, aber einmal im kühlen Wald angekommen lief und lief es... Also das Rad.
.. Nur meine Flasche schien ein Loch zu haben, musste ständig nach Wasserstellen suchen... Da kam mir das Trinkwasserresevoir gerade recht.
.. Und die kühle seebriese auch.

Nur nach dem verweilen standen noch 35km Rückweg an... Zwar bergab, aber zunehmend weniger Schatten, Aachen in seiner Kessellage und es war dann auch schon nach 12.
.. Und es lief... Also der Schweiß und mein Kreislauf.
Völlig überhitzt bei 35grad war ich um eins dann endlich zurück in meiner schön kühlen halbkeller-Wohnung.

76km 700hm

21kmh Schnitt

30grad im Schnitt

5Falschen Wasser... min 2 zuwenig

Kein Riegel, kein Geld

... Wollte ja eigentlich nur kurz morgens ne Stunde oder zwei fahren.

... Waren dann mit Pausen 5h



... Und nachmittags bin ich dann noch zum Mädelstreffen in den Bikepark hoch... Aber da ich ja noch krankgeschrieben bin und noch ne hakenplatte in der Schulter habe, natürlich ohne schoner nur zum hallo sagen.

... Aber mal vorsichtig mit runter Rollen?

... Hmm weiß nicht

... Ach mal gaaaanz vorsichtig

... Hab ich schon gesagt das ein Hardtail langsam nicht fahrbar ist weil man überall hängen bleibt, vor allem wenn die Kraft schon alle ist 

... Der Kopf war eindeutig weich gekocht gestern... Aber das hilft anscheinend ihn aus zu schalten


----------



## lucie (8. August 2020)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Aber da ich ja noch krankgeschrieben bin und noch ne hakenplatte in der Schulter habe, natürlich ohne schoner nur zum hallo sagen.



Ja nee, is klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeaLoewin (8. August 2020)

mein arbeitgeber meint halt mich erst wieder zu wollen wenn ich wieder alles darf.
Ich wär schon vor 4 wochen gern wieder arbeiten gegangen.
Darf nur nicht schwer heben und nicht über die horizontale mit dem Arm.
Stützen ist gottseidank schon länger kein problem mehr, nur die Innenrotation um nen geraden MTB lenker zu halten ist lange schmerzhaft gewesen... da ging dann nur Rennlenker.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. August 2020)

Schnell morgens in den Wald, bevor es zu warm wird. Etwas rumtrödeln, da die Futterquelle erst um 10:00 Uhr öffnet.

Die Schotterwege voll, die Trails leer, so muss das.





Noch an dem Mini-Weiher vorbei, tatsächlich noch Wasser drin und das erste Mal, dass ich da ne Seerose sehe. Also runter vom Bike und Fotos machen.

Einmal aus der Nähe...



Und einmal mit Abstand und ein paar sich spiegelnden Bäumen.




Dann den obligatorischen Kuchen und ne Flasche Blubberlutsch für 4,60 Euronen, bevor es wieder heim ging.




Immerhin 33 km und 500 HM.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (9. August 2020)

paulipan schrieb:


> Welche einfach zu fahrenden und schönen Trails könnt ihr empfehlen?


Ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit der App Trailforks gemacht. Die grünen und blauen Trail sind Anfänger bis Fortgeschrittene, da ist der Alps Epic  dabei oder der Panoramaweg. Super schön war auch der Trail vom Gotschnaboden nach Davos Wolfgang.


----------



## sommerfrische (12. August 2020)

Eindrücke einer hochsommerlichen Tour 




Etwas Schinden (aber im Schatten)





Schöne Landschaft







Endlich rollt's wieder.... 


Und dann hat es ZISCH gemacht 




Schön war's


----------



## Lenka K. (12. August 2020)

Und, hat sich die Plackerei gelohnt?


----------



## sommerfrische (13. August 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Und, hat sich die Plackerei gelohnt?



Jein. War eine gute Tour für die Hitze: schattig, kühlende Gewässer überall. Völlig einsam in der eigentlich überlaufenen Gegend und landschaftlich schön. Aaaber: oben war der Weg (wahrscheinlich absichtlich) ungepflegt, wir sind nicht richtig ins Fahren gekommen. Irgendwann dann besser bis sehr flowig. Wird aber keine meiner Standardtouren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. August 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> die zweite Hälfte im Wald über die Wurzeln ist klasse, bei Nässe spannend aber machbar, klappt gut mit wenig Reifendruck.


Aaaaaaah! ??
Pro Meter 5x gestorben, das war ein ganz schönes Stein/Wurzelmassaker

Das war btw das Gelände, bei dem ich wirklich ernsthaft gemerkt hab, was für ein geiles Bike das Aeris ist. Wusste ich ja vorher, aber die Art und Weise, wie ich damit den Trail runterfahren konnte, das war völlig abgefahren. Es gab Stellen, wo mich Mut und damit die nötige Geschwindigkeit verlassen haben, aber wenn alles gestimmt hat, dann war das ne 100%ige Einheit, ich habs gedacht, das Bike hats sofort ohne Zögern und ohne einmal die perfekte Linie zu verlassen einfach ausgeführt, inkl. Spitzkehren mit Stufen, Rinnen, Wurzeln, was auch immer.
Ich bin dabei so...um einiges über mich rausgewachsen. Danach war ich fix und alle, aber das war schon genial.

Strenggenommen gibt es hier in Koblenz mindestens einen Trail, der diese Bedingungen gut simuliert, dh schnelle Abfolge von recht schwierigen Schlüsselstellen, aber der ist dann halt 800m lang und nicht..paar Kilometer. Trotzdem, das Trailnetz hier ist schon ne echt gute Vorbereitung und ich bin froh, dass ich sowas allgemein auch alleine fahren kann.
Bei all dem Pech mit dem Wetter hatte ich dann doch viel Glück, der Trail war nur unten etwas feucht, aber nichts, was für mich ein Risiko dargestellt hätte. Dito Teufi, der war insgesamt toll, unten definitiv noch zu groß für mich, zumindest nur für eine Abfahrt, mehr gabs nicht.

So Ausrüstungstechnisch war speziell der Kaiser Projekt Apex in 2.4 vorne eine Bank, das Upgrade auf 203mm vorne 1a und die 4Kolben SLX liebe ich ja eh schon seit ich das Bike hab.  Insofern hat alles perfekt hingehauen, und ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde. Die wird es geben, auch wenn die Sommerferien leider nächstes Jahr scheiße liegen und ich viel später als gewünscht fahren müsste.


----------



## Martina H. (15. August 2020)

also alles richtig gemacht, supi


----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. August 2020)

Aber sowas von


----------



## Mausoline (21. August 2020)

Sieht man oft fliegen, aber mit geschlossenen Flügeln eine wirkliche Schönheit


----------



## PrincessMargot (22. August 2020)

Hoi,

Heute morgen war ich Mal wieder bei mir zu Hause unterwegs. 

Mutzig/Guirbaden/Grendelbruche/Purpur-Kopf/Rosenwiller/Dreispitz/Mutzig
(Vogesen)



Leider nur Handybilder ...denkt euch die danach kommende Spitzkehren und Granitblöcke einfach dazu.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. August 2020)

Wir haben im Urlaub ne neue Kategorie von Tour-Impressionen geschaffen: Das perfekte Pannen-Panorama. Seht selbst - hier unsere ersten drei Versuche:








War aber trotzdem ein toller Urlaub:



(Sorry, dass ich hier mit auf der Impression bin - aber unterstützt hoffentlich die Impression "kalt" )


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. August 2020)

Oh wo wart ihr denn?
Das ist bestimmt der neueste Geheimtipp für Radfahrer, die bei einem foto nicht wissen wohin mit ihren Händen 
"Tu mal so als würdest du was reparieren, das sieht bestimmt cool aus"


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. August 2020)

Ja, aber für die perfekte Pannenimpression muss man das Hinterrad ausbauen...

Waren wieder in Pontresina, dieses Mal unter Vermeidung von Bahnen (die haben wir nur an einem einzigen Tag genutzt, als wegen "schlechten" Wetters auch nur sehr wenige andere die genutzt haben...)


----------



## Martina H. (24. August 2020)

Kind, Du musst mal was essen 

Ihr fahrt doch tubeless, oder? Reifen von Felge geploppt?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. August 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Kind, Du musst mal was essen


Ist das Kritik an fehlenden Gourmetfotos? Essen gab's unterwegs nur Croissants etc. vom Bäcker, denn a) wir waren in der Schweiz und b) wollte ich Corona-Hütten vermeiden. Und abends war das Essen dann aufgefuttert, bevor ich ans fotografieren denken konnte. Sorry, Essen ist nicht zum fotografieren da.
Aber stell dir mal vor, wir würden noch mehr essen - das könnte die Reifen gefährden! 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt doch tubeless, oder? Reifen von Felge geploppt?


Ja, Andys erste Panne (Bild 1) war tubeless. Da hat er sich den Mantel an zwei Stellen aufgeschlitzt, da war selbst mit viel Salami nix mehr zu machen. Bild 2 war dann mit Schlauch: Snakebite.

Ich hatte nur ein kleines Löchlein im Reifen, aber irgendwie war die Milch verdunstet (obwohl wir den Mantel erst 2 Wochen vorher aufgezogen hatten) und ohne Milch ist tubeless halt wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (24. August 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ist das Kritik an fehlenden Gourmetfotos?



Nö, meinte eher Dich 



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Mantel an zwei Stellen



aah, blöd 



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> war die Milch verdunstet



...welche nutzt Ihr?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. August 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nö, meinte eher Dich


Ich ess bis ich fast platz. Und dann noch die Nachspeise.





Martina H. schrieb:


> ...welche nutzt Ihr?



Wir waren uns nicht mehr einig, welche beim Mantelwechsel den Weg in meinen Hinterreifen gefunden hatte. An dem Tag wurden einige Mäntel gewechselt und Reste aufgebraucht und neues ausprobiert. Vielleicht war auch einfach nur zu wenig drin.  Jetzt ist wieder Doc Blue drin, wie im gesamten pannenfreien Jahr vorher auch schon...


----------



## Martina H. (24. August 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich ess bis ich fast platz. Und dann noch die Nachspeise.







WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Vielleicht war auch einfach nur zu wenig drin.



...manchmal läufts blöd


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. August 2020)

Ich bin nur Fotograf.....


----------



## Mausoline (24. August 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ...
> (Sorry, dass ich hier mit auf der Impression bin - aber unterstützt hoffentlich die Impression "kalt" )
> Anhang anzeigen 1104375



Ist das der Lej Minor?

Irgendwie hab ichs mir gedacht, um St. Moritz, Bernina rum  supi.
Mir fehlen die Berge "schnief"

Das erste Foto ist dann von der Fourcla Minor oder vom Piz Nair  oder bin ich ganz falsch


----------



## Mausoline (24. August 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1104769
> Ich bin nur Fotograf.....



Das machst du gut


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. August 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ist das der Lej Minor?
> 
> Irgendwie hab ichs mir gedacht, um St. Moritz, Bernina rum  supi.
> Mir fehlen die Berge "schnief"
> ...


Die Gegend stimmt schonmal.
Der kalte See ist der Lej Muragl und der wolkenumwaberte Gipfel im ersten Bild der Piz Padella.


----------



## Mausoline (24. August 2020)

Piz Padella habt ihr aber ziemlich hochgetragen, oder?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. August 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Piz Padella habt ihr aber ziemlich hochgetragen, oder?


Ja, komplett ab dem Weg der unterhalb der trais fluors lang geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2020)

Jetzt interessierts mich aber doch 
Gefahren seid ihr runter ab Bergstaion Sass Nair? dann hoch auf Padella und runter wo?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. August 2020)

Ab Padella auf Alp Muntatsch und dann runter auf Samedan.


----------



## Mausoline (26. August 2020)

Mädle, lass dir net alles aus der Nase ziehn 
Seid ihr auf dem Bergrücken zur Alp Muntatsch oder gleicher Weg runter und die 672er Tour nach Alp Muntatsch?

Kriegst auch noch ne PN


----------



## Aninaj (6. September 2020)

Hab mich mal wieder auf ein etwas längere Tour gewagt. Mal schauen, was möglich ist.

Damit ich am Ende nicht in die Dunkelheit komme - Sonne geht aktuell gegen 20 Uhr unter - stand ich morgens um 8 startbereit vor dem Haus.




Hoffentlich nix vergessen  Und los geht's. Erstmal auf bekannten Wegen durch Ladenburg, wo noch alles ruhig ist.




Weiter am Neckar entlang, wo auch noch nix los ist,




bis nach Heidelberg, wo mir einige Läufer mit Laufnummer entgegen kommen. Die meisten mit Laufwesten und Verpflegung. Am Ufer dann auch ein privater "Verpflegungstand", daneben die Yoga Gruppe. Für mich geht's aber direkt weiter, am Schloss entlang




In Neckargemünd fahre ich dann auch direkt an meiner Abzweigung vorbei und muss wieder zurück, um auf die andere Neckarseite und somit nach Sinsheim zu kommen.




Irgendwie finde ich keinen Bäcker und so mache ich im grünen eine kleine Pause und futter Banane und Riegel.




Je weiter ich in den Südwesten komme, umso besser wird das Wetter.




Die Beinlinge werden ausgezogen und die Ärmel hoch gekrempelt, bevor es weiter geht. Zur nächsten Rast irgendwo hinter Dürrenbüchig (auch noch nie gehört ).




Jetzt noch die letzten beiden kleinen Anstiege, bevor ich mich südlich von Karlsruhe zum Rhein durchschlage. Hier erstmal die Beine ins Wasser und etwas ausruhen, bevor es ab jetzt dem Rhein folgend wieder nach Norden geht.




Kurz hinter Leimersheim erwischt mich eine Regenwolke, unter derm Dach einer der vielen Häuschen am Rheinradweg finde ich eine halbwegs trockene Stelle um den Schauer abzuwarten.





Nach etwa 15 min wird es wieder heller und ich nehme die letzten Kilometer auf ziemlich leeren Wegen in Angriff.




Ein kurzer Blick auf den Speyerer Dom, als es wieder zu tröpfeln anfängt, zum Glück aber dabei bleibt und auch schnell wieder aufhört.




So komme ich trocken in Altrip, mit seiner sehr Industrie geprägten Aussicht, an und warte auf die Fähre, die mich über den Rhein nach Mannheim bringen soll.



Noch ein letzter Blick von der Autobahnbrücke auf die Heimat und ich bin wieder daheim.




Um 19:50 stehe ich wieder vor der Haustür mit ein paar Kilometern mehr auf der Uhr 





Heute ist daher Extremcouching angesagt


----------



## Mausoline (6. September 2020)

Ist schon Winterpokal 
Super Leistung 


Wir haben letzte Woche in Bad Dürkheim eine schöne Runde gedreht 

einer von mehreren Foto-Shooting- Plätzen 




und gefahren sind wir auch


----------



## sommerfrische (6. September 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1111694


Starke Leistung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (6. September 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> bis nach Heidelberg, wo mir einige Läufer mit Laufnummer entgegen kommen



...das kommt mir jetzt dunkel bekannt vor 



Aninaj schrieb:


> halbwegs trockene Stelle um den Schauer abzuwarten.



unterstellen gildet nicht 

Cool, Dein ?erster? 200er - Respekt, dann taugt Dir also das Bike


----------



## Aninaj (6. September 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ist schon Winterpokal
> Super Leistung



Neee, und da wäre ich vermutlich unterwegs irgendwann erfroren ?



Martina H. schrieb:


> Cool, Dein ?erster? 200er - Respekt, dann taugt Dir also das Bike



Jepp, war mir sicher, dass ich das schaffe, aber glauben und machen ist dann ja doch nicht das gleiche. Plan war die 200km in 10h reiner Fahrzeit zu packen und Punkt 10:00h stand 200km auf dem Tacho


----------



## Martina H. (6. September 2020)

- bei mir geistert da was mit 170km im Kopp rum, na, schaun mer mal


----------



## Martina H. (13. September 2020)

Erschreckend: sooo viel tote Bäume 





Und deswegen: tolle Aussichten


----------



## Mausoline (14. September 2020)

... nochmal Pfalz  eine kleine Runde Weinbiet





auf dem Weg zur Wolfsburg




und Päuschen


----------



## Mausoline (17. September 2020)

Letzte Woche konnte ich zum 1. Mal ein passendes Bike richtig testen 

auf allen möglichen Untergründen, berghoch auf Teer wars aber echt zäh  ist aber eh nicht mein Boden




weiter oben gings dann recht gut aufm Trail berghoch, wenn man die recht schlecht vorhandene Kondi ausser acht lässt 




bergab genial, die niedrige Sattelstütze  Kehren fahren auf Anhieb überraschend gut und dann noch die Location 




Cooles Bike  aber doch so anders als mein Rocky  ich weiß noch nicht


----------



## Mausoline (21. September 2020)

Danach war ich natürlich wieder mit dem treuen Rocky unterwegs 
Ein Heimat Revival stand schon lange an.
Auf dem Weg zur Suche von ganz früheren Trails was wunderschönes Neues entdeckt 




Vom Wiesenweg bis zum Urwald alles vorhanden 




und der Trail von vor ca. 25 Jahren war auch noch da allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich damals alles gefahren bin  eher nicht. Ein langes Steilstück in der Fallinie, hab ich aber nicht so aufs Foto bekommen. Da hätt ich gern das Orange gehabt 




Später gabs noch ein Teil eines neuen örtlichen Rundwegs an meinem alten Hausberg, sehr schön gemacht.
Aussicht ins Tal




Oben und wie die meiste Zeit allein auf weiter Flur - supi Tour


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. September 2020)

Hallo Martina H.

Darf ich fragen in welchem Gebirge das Foto entstanden ist ?

Und war dort im Vordergrund früher durchgehend Wald ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Martina H. schrieb:


> Erschreckend: sooo viel tote Bäume
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1115540
> 
> Und deswegen: tolle Aussichten


----------



## Aninaj (21. September 2020)

Kleine Abendrunde vor der Haustür. So gelbes Zeugs blüht mal wieder


----------



## Martina H. (21. September 2020)

.


Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hallo Martina H.
> 
> Darf ich fragen in welchem Gebirge das Foto entstanden ist ?
> 
> ...




... ist im Harz - in der Gegend von Hasselfelde...

Auf Grund der Baumstümpfe würde ich sagen: ja, da war vorher Wald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (22. September 2020)

Kennt ihr das, habt ihr das auch? Diese "Torschlusspanik", wenn bald der Herbst losgeht und man schnell noch Sachen radeln muss, bevor sie nicht mehr gehen?
Das war eine davon 





Desensibilierungspfad für Bergradler mit Höhenangst  









Nachdem das "erledigt" war, durfte ich mir was gönnen: Ich radle meilenweit für einen echt italienischen Cappuccino  (daneben übrigens: Rosmarinschorle, lecker)













Ach so: einen Trail runter gab´s natürlich auch 

Schön war´s


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. September 2020)

Ja, ich kenn das auch und leide grad ganz stark darunter  Zig Touren, die ich heuer noch machen wollte und nicht geschafft habe, weil am WE so oft das Wetter schlecht war.


----------



## Mausoline (22. September 2020)

Da bist du nicht allein  wir können aus verschiedenen Gründen eine ganze Gruppe aufmachen.

Aber so haben wir schon für nächstes Jahr wieder Ziele


----------



## Mausoline (22. September 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das, habt ihr das auch? Diese "Torschlusspanik", wenn bald der Herbst losgeht und man schnell noch Sachen radeln muss, bevor sie nicht mehr gehen?
> Das war eine davon
> 
> 
> ...




Radeln, da warst du hochzus doch bestimmt auch einiges zu Fuß unterwegs 
In welcher Richtung macht man den Höhenweg und lohnt es sich 

Den Bildern nach auf jeden Fall  seufz


----------



## Mausoline (22. September 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... Ein Heimat Revival stand schon lange an.
> Auf dem Weg zur Suche von ganz früheren Trails
> 
> und der Trail von vor ca. 25 Jahren war auch noch da allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich damals alles gefahren bin  eher nicht. Ein langes Steilstück in der Fallinie, hab ich aber nicht so aufs Foto bekommen. Da hätt ich gern das Orange gehabt
> ...



Ich will euch noch mein Radl von damals zeigen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. September 2020)

Das sieht aus wie der Trail zwischen Portjoch und Sandjoch?

@Mausoline : Vielleicht sollten wir eine Fotogalerie mit historischen Bilder eröffnen


----------



## sommerfrische (23. September 2020)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das sieht aus wie der Trail zwischen Portjoch und Sandjoch?
> @Mausoline
> Richtig erkannt  Und weil @Mausoline gefragt hat: Ich bin den Trail vom Portjoch Rg Sandjoch gefahren, umgekehrt geht es genauso und ist wahrscheinlich sogar etwas angenehmer, weil es in die Richtung ein bisschen bergab ginge. Ist halt die Frage, wie man die Höhenmeter danach "vernichten" will. Ab Sandjoch geht der bekannte wunderschöne Trail runter, die Wege ab Portjoch wären für mich wahrscheinlich schwer oder gar nicht fahrbar.
> 
> Was den Herbstblues betrifft: liebe Grüße an alle, die auch noch offene "Trailrechnungen" haben   Irgendwas wartet immer


----------



## Mausoline (23. September 2020)

Und wo bist du hoch? vom Obernberger See?
und dann Tal vor und mitm Zug zurück bzw.  auf welcher Seite hoch und auf welcher runter,
ich weiß nicht wo der schöne Trail runtergeht, zu lange her als ichs mal gelesen hab


----------



## Mausoline (23. September 2020)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das sieht aus wie der Trail zwischen Portjoch und Sandjoch?
> 
> @Mausoline : Vielleicht sollten wir eine Fotogalerie mit historischen Bilder eröffnen




Das Wochenende wird regnerisch, da können wir gleich anfangen 
allerdings sind die frühen Zeiten auf Papier oder Dia  die müssen erst gescannt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (24. September 2020)

...zurück vom Lago
Viel gefahren, wenig Photos gemacht, aber ein paar sind es dann doch geworden.

Pausenbilder:






Nach vielen abstinenten Jahren mal wieder die Touristentour gemacht, das kleine Schwarze wollte schließlich auch bewegt werden.









Und auf der anderen Seite:






Die Schotterpiste runtergesurft, rüber zum Passo Nota und weiter Richtung Passo Rocetta.
Nein, dort nicht den 422 genommen (nur fürs Foto), wir halten uns an das Verbot, aber direkt nebendran verläuft ein starrbiketauglicher Rumpelweg.




Der anschließende 422B ist dann erlaubt und menschenleer (ein paar Tage vorher kam mir dort nur ein einsamer Trailläufer entgegen, während ich da runterhobbelte). Sonst läuft und fährt alles auf dem Schotterweg. Und das was auf dem Schotterweg fährt, trägt meist den großen Kampfanzug und hat die Gopro im Anschlag.  Gehört wohl mittlerweile zum Leihumfang eines E-Federwegmonsters mit dazu.

Trotzdem, es war schön. Und etwas leerer als sonst.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. September 2020)

Toll, mal wieder ein Schwalbenschwanz! Bei uns sieht man die ja gar nimmer


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. September 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wo der schöne Trail runtergeht, zu lange her als ichs mal gelesen hab



Vom Sandjoch nach Gossensass, den bist Du doch auch erst vor paar Jahren gefahren, als ihr danach übers Pfischerjoch seid!


----------



## Mausoline (24. September 2020)

Ach den 1er  
Ich hab jetzt auf ein anderes Zuckerl gehofft


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. September 2020)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Toll, mal wieder ein Schwalbenschwanz! Bei uns sieht man die ja gar nimmer



Ja bei uns leider auch nicht. Und deswegen bin ich dem mit der Kamera ganz schön hinterhergejagt um ihn mehrfach zu erwischen.


----------



## Mausoline (24. September 2020)

Hat sich gelohnt.
In der Pfalz hab ich letztes Jahr einen gesehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. September 2020)

Letztes Jahr haben wir bei einer Wandung bei Bayerischzell einen ganzen Schwarm gesehen. Ich war auch gleich ganz begeistert. Andere Wanderer haben mich dann gefragt, ob das denn was Besonderes sei.  Ohne Worte, oder?


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2020)

So ein Mistwetter  brrrrr 

Was war das  für ein schöner Tag  vor ein paar Wochen


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Oktober 2020)

Och, Heute wars doch ganz schön:
Ruhige Straßentour:








Gestern dagegen... aber diese kleine Mountainbikerin wollte unbedingt aufs Rad!
Zitat: "Ist doch nur Wasser!"


----------



## Puky-Schnucki (18. Oktober 2020)

Dieses Wochenende nochmal das tolle Wetter genutzt und gleich beide Tage unterwegs gewesen. Foto ist von gestern, heute hab ich keins gemacht... Lichtverhältnisse waren etwas schwierig, wollte dass man das Bike im Schatten und das Schloss in der Sonne erkennen kann. Naja, für einen Schnappschuss ganz ok


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2020)

@Votec Tox - ooh was hast du für ein nettes Rädchen, mit dem kann man nur gemütlich 


Heut wars besser  aber bis gestern gräußlich


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Oktober 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @Votec Tox - ooh was hast du für ein nettes Rädchen, mit dem kann man nur gemütlich



@Mausoline : Ein Moulton AM, meins ist knapp 40 Jahre alt, entwickelt Anfang der 60er Jahre von Dr. Alex Moulton, damals schon vollgefedert, vorn eine Parallelogrammgabel und achtern eine Gummielementfederung. Übrigens 1988 brachte er das AM als Mountainbike raus!
Hier für Interessierte:


			MOULTON Bicycle Company
		


Da ich mein Rennrad verkauft habe (ja, ja die Halswirbel...) fahre ich Asphalttouren mit dem AM und bin für mich ausreichend schnell unterwegs (Slicks mit 7 Bar plus entsprechende Schaltung). Der Rahmen ist aus handgewalzten Reynoldsrohren - in England handgelötet, geschweißt und ziemlich leicht - jedenfalls wenn man sonst ein Bigbike fährt 

Den Gepäckträger kann man mit einer Schraube lösen und dann abziehen:






Auch Sattel und das meiste Andere kann man mit einem Imbusschlüssel, der unterm Sattel befestigt ist, lösen usw.


----------



## Mausoline (19. Oktober 2020)

Das ist echt eine coole Konstruktion  danke für Info.


----------



## Aninaj (25. Oktober 2020)

Bei schönstem goldenen Oktober Wetter das neue Bike in der Pfalz ausgeführt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. Oktober 2020)

Und wie fährt's sich?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Oktober 2020)

...läuft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (25. Oktober 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...läuft?



 ...nee, fährt...


----------



## Martina H. (25. Oktober 2020)

... wie läuft Dein Bike?  Es fährt - und wie fährt es? Es läuft


----------



## Aninaj (25. Oktober 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wie läuft Dein Bike?  Es fährt - und wie fährt es? Es läuft



Ungefähr genau so 

Ich find's geil. Läuft super. Die erste Spitzkehre habe ich auch im ersten Anlauf "bezwungen", das Rad ist schon ca. 2 cm länger (Radstand) als das Clay. Ein wenig mehr Komfort wünsche ich mir noch für hinten  Da werde ich definitv ne breitere Felge einziehen und ein wenig mehr Gummi drauf packen. Aber dann sollte das Teil so richtig laufen. Gabel wird noch getauscht, sobald der passenden Airshaft da ist.

Winterzeit ist Hardtailzeit - oder wie war das 🤪


----------



## lucie (25. Oktober 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Winterzeit ist Hardtailzeit - oder wie war das 🤪



Bei mir ist das ganze Jahr Winter.


----------



## Martina H. (25. Oktober 2020)

"Es lässt sich eine wissenschaftliche Hypothese zwar niemals erweisen, wohl aber, wenn sie falsch ist, widerlegen, und es fragt sich deshalb, ob nicht Tatsachen beigebracht werden können, welche mit einer der beiden Hypothesen in unauflöslichem Widerspruch stehen und somit dieselbe zu Fall bringen." -  August Weissmann, 1868


----------



## Perlenkette (25. Oktober 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Winterzeit ist Hardtailzeit - oder wie war das


Falsch, Winterzeit ist Fatbikezeit !


----------



## Mausoline (25. Oktober 2020)

Wir waren gestern in der Pfalz   was für eine Herbststimmung


----------



## Aninaj (26. Oktober 2020)

Der Winterpokal hat gerufen und ich habe mal geschaut, was er will  Eine kleine Tour in den herbstlich-nebligen Odenwald.


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2020)

Noch eins von vorgestern wegen der schönen Örtlichkeit   und weil ich heute nicht zum Winterpokalen gekommen bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (26. Oktober 2020)

Das kommt mir doch bekannt vor 





cooler Rucksack


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2020)

Hab ich mir gedacht, dass du die Stelle kennst  ist echt schön dort.

Der AX-Rucksack   kommt ja sonst nicht zum Einsatz, passen viele Klamotten und die Schoner rein


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2020)

Die Treppe bist du bestimmt runter gefahren und die andere mit dem ausgesetzten Podest


----------



## Aninaj (27. Oktober 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die Treppe bist du bestimmt runter gefahren und die andere mit dem ausgesetzten Podest



Das Podest bin ich tatsächlich noch nicht gefahren. Man kann das wohl schräg anfahren und dann ist es nicht so schwierig, aber ich bin selten dort und bisher hatte ich nicht das Gefühl es wäre ein guter Tag es mal zu probieren


----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. Oktober 2020)

Heute liebe ich den Herbst ganz besonders 😁


----------



## bikebecker (31. Oktober 2020)

Hallo 
Durch den Stadtwald. 



Auf den Staufen. 



Und zurück. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. Oktober 2020)

Heute auch das schöne Wetter genutzt und mit der besseren Hälfte ein bisschen im Alpenvorland unterwegs gewesen. 

Durch ein kleines Feuchtbiotop




Den Berg auffe Richtung Berge und dem Kuchen entgegen 




Ein tolles kleines Bauernhof Café gefunden, ohne Touri Auflauf und mit leckerem Kuchen 




Noch ein letztes Mal den Bergblick genießen 




Und dann den Rückweg durch Mo(o)rdor angetreten, mit baatzigen Bikes und nassen Füßen


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ...
> Noch ein letztes Mal den Bergblick genießen
> Anhang anzeigen 1142199
> ...



Wie lang hab ich schon keine solchen Berge mehr gesehn


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2020)

Gestern eine gemütliche Herbstgenussrunde gemacht





Das Licht und die schönen Farben tief eingesogen 




und die Wegle ohne Publikumsverkehr gesucht


----------



## Perlenkette (2. November 2020)

Das Foto ist nominiert 








						Licht und Schatten
					

Foto: Licht und Schatten - Dohoim dromrom




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Mausoline (2. November 2020)

Ist ja auch das Schönste der Auswahl heute, gell.
Ist aber nicht das vom Bericht oben.


----------



## Aninaj (2. November 2020)

Sooo schön heute... in kurzer Hose und T-Shirt unterwegs. So muss Herbst sein  🥰


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. November 2020)




----------



## Chaotenkind (10. November 2020)

Seufz,......Neid.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. November 2020)

Schichtdienst hat seine Vorteile. 😅


----------



## Mausoline (10. November 2020)

Ich war gestern auch auf der Sonnenseite unterwegs 

unbekannte Wegle getestet 




hier darf noch gekuschelt werden 




herrlicher Pausenplatz 





und mal wieder fast allein unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. November 2020)

Und nochmal was zum Angucken aus der schönen Pfalz vom Wochenende


----------



## M_on_Centurion (12. November 2020)

Ich will auch wieder Sonne. 
Seit Freitag durchgehend Nebel...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. November 2020)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Ich will auch wieder Sonne.
> Seit Freitag durchgehend Nebel...


Musst Richtung Norden fahren , wir hatten am Samstag etwa ab Stammham strahlenden Sonnenschein, den ganzen Tag bis zum Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Martina H. (12. November 2020)

und? Zufrieden mit Santa?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. November 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> und? Zufrieden mit Santa?


Ja alles richtig gemacht  
Ist etwas länger als das Aeris und ich fühle mich dadurch mehr im Rad und nicht mehr so oben drauf. Es fühlt sich im technischen aber trotzdem nicht länger,sperriger an.
Kein Wheel-Flop, also einklappen vom Vorderrad  wo ich echt froh bin, weil ich das nämlich gar nicht mag 
Läuft wesentlich ruhiger und es nimmt mehr Schläge weg, es scheppert also weniger auf rumpeligen Trails und gibt mir dadurch mehr Sicherheit. Bergauf geht es genauso gut, Vorderrad steigt nicht, das Aeris war vllt noch einen kleinen tick spritziger, obwohl das Gewicht identisch ist.

Fahre es bisher noch in der hohen Position, vllt wechsel ich im Sommer für Bikepark und Urlaub auf die niedrige Position. 

Unterm Strich würde ich sagen, sehr unauffällig und ausgewogen. Draufsetzen und wohlfühlen


----------



## Lenka K. (12. November 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1148842



Rascheltrails!  

Gibt's in der Konditorei in Riedenburg Kuchen zum Mitnehmen -- so wie im Frühjahr?


----------



## Martina H. (12. November 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ja alles richtig gemacht
> Ist etwas länger als das Aeris und ich fühle mich dadurch mehr im Rad und nicht mehr so oben drauf. Es fühlt sich im technischen aber trotzdem nicht länger,sperriger an.
> Kein Wheel-Flop, also einklappen vom Vorderrad  wo ich echt froh bin, weil ich das nämlich gar nicht mag
> Läuft wesentlich ruhiger und es nimmt mehr Schläge weg, es scheppert also weniger auf rumpeligen Trails und gibt mir dadurch mehr Sicherheit. Bergauf geht es genauso gut, Vorderrad steigt nicht, das Aeris war vllt noch einen kleinen tick spritziger, obwohl das Gewicht identisch ist.
> ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. November 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Rascheltrails!
> 
> Gibt's in der Konditorei in Riedenburg Kuchen zum Mitnehmen -- so wie im Frühjahr?


Puuh keine Ahnung 
Da gibts ja mehrere Cafes, eins direkt an der Hauptstraße hatte auf jeden Fall zu und in der Straße rauf zur Burg, hatte ein Cafe teilweise auf, glaub aber nur für Eisverkauf.


----------



## Schwimmer (13. November 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Musst Richtung Norden fahren , wir hatten am Samstag etwa ab Stammham strahlenden Sonnenschein, den ganzen Tag bis zum Sonnenuntergang
> Anhang anzeigen 1148842Anhang anzeigen 1148843Anhang anzeigen 1148844



A scheenes Radl isses scho ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (13. November 2020)

Gratuliere zum schönen SC!

Heute Morgen eine Runde am Hausberg, mal schauen ob über dem Nebel auch wirklich die Sonne scheint ;-)





(Da war tatsächlich noch Rauhreif auf den Blättern!)







Sonne


----------



## sommerfrische (13. November 2020)

Schöne Stimmung!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. November 2020)




----------



## Martina H. (15. November 2020)

...auf der Suche nach der Herdenimmunität


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1150682
> 
> ...auf der Suche nach der Herdenimmunität


Das Schweigen der Lämmer?


----------



## Martina H. (15. November 2020)

<<Haben die Lämmer aufgehört zu schreien?>>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1150682
> 
> ...auf der Suche nach der Herdenimmunität




Perfekter Abstand  entweder einzeln oder zu zweit


----------



## Martina H. (15. November 2020)

...manchmal hat man den Eindruck die Viecher sind schlauer als wir


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2020)

Von manchen Viechern weiß mans ja 

Rindviecher auf jeden Fall nicht


----------



## Martina H. (16. November 2020)




----------



## Mausoline (16. November 2020)

Schon wieder Pfalzen 

Sonnenseite




 ...... richtig oder falsch




Guck ins Land


----------



## Votec Tox (16. November 2020)

Schöne Bilder von Euch! All das Laub, seit langer Zeit mal wieder auf einem wenig genutzten einfachen Trail gefahren, konnte ihn kaum vor lauter Laub erkennen!
Äktschn 







Laubrutsche 








Flow macht tatsächlich auch mal wieder Freude:


----------



## Schwimmer (17. November 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder von Euch! All das Laub, seit langer Zeit mal wieder auf einem wenig genutzten einfachen Trail gefahren, konnte ihn kaum vor lauter Laub erkennen!
> Äktschn
> 
> 
> ...




Da war der Spaß ganz schön groß bei Dir ...


----------



## Martina H. (19. November 2020)

....gestern Abend Feierabenrunde - schade, dass es so früh dunkel wird - schön, dass es so früh dunkel wird


----------



## Mausoline (22. November 2020)

Schon wieder ich 

gleiche Ecke Pfalz, sanfter Beginn







Pausenplätzchen 



Mittendurchbi(r)ken 




... und es gibt immer noch ungefahrenen Wegle


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. November 2020)

Hi Greenhorn-Biker


Wie heißt das Tal mit dem Fluss ? 


Grüße und Thx 
Schwarzwaldbiker



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Musst Richtung Norden fahren , wir hatten am Samstag etwa ab Stammham strahlenden Sonnenschein, den ganzen Tag bis zum Sonnenuntergang
> Anhang anzeigen 1148842Anhang anzeigen 1148843Anhang anzeigen 1148844


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. November 2020)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Greenhorn-Biker
> 
> 
> Wie heißt das Tal mit dem Fluss ?
> ...


Hallo Schwarzwaldbiker,
das ist im Altmühltal und das war am "Drachenflugfelsen", so grob zwischen Beilngries und Kinding. Da gibt es sogar eine richtige Startrampe für die Drachenflieger 😳


----------



## surferM (27. November 2020)

Heute dem Nebel entflohen und kräftig Punkte gesammelt mit einer Fahrt auf den Hausberg.


----------



## Schwimmer (27. November 2020)

surferM schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1158347Anhang anzeigen 1158348
> 
> Heute dem Nebel entflohen und kräftig Punkte gesammelt mit einer Fahrt auf den Hausberg.


... traumhaft schön ...


----------



## Mausoline (27. November 2020)

Berge


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. November 2020)

Am Freitag Spätnachmittag ins kalte Wochenende gestartet. 
Mein Handy ist nach zwei Minuten fotografieren dann in den Kältestreik getreten. Der Akku ist wohl doch schon etwas altersschwach - waren nur -3,6°C...


----------



## Mausoline (29. November 2020)

Boah, da wars ja bei mir heute wärmer  -3° bis -1° aber saukalter Wind

Heute daheim aufn Berg




Teepäuschen mit Aussichtstisch




und den Blick nach Westen ganz zum Schluß




Gestern wars bedeutend wärmer  9°




immer da rumgekurvt wo keiner war


----------



## scylla (29. November 2020)

Oha, ganz schön zapfig bei euch! Und wir haben heute schon bei -2° Minimaltemperatur gebibbert und gemosert


----------



## Mausoline (29. November 2020)

an den Füßen hab ich auch gebibbert  meine Fußwärmer wollten nach 1 Stunde nicht mehr


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. November 2020)

Naja immerhin scheinen wir alle zusammen gefroren zu haben. Gabs ausnahmsweise mal keine unfaire Verteilung in Deutschland 😉
Das Garmin hat bei mir auch -2 Grad angezeigt,aber gefühlt sind es meist ja doch weniger 🥶


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (29. November 2020)

War definitiv kalt heute:

  

Leichte unschärfen durch den arktischen Wind 🥶


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. November 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Naja immerhin scheinen wir alle zusammen gefroren zu haben.



Ich nicht, war erstaunlich warm gewesen 😁 Dafür ist es heute arktisch.


----------



## surferM (11. Dezember 2020)

🥶 Kalte Finger auf der Abfahrt.


----------



## missfranzi (11. Dezember 2020)

surferM schrieb:


> Kalte Finger auf der Abfahrt.


mit welchem Sportgerät?


----------



## surferM (11. Dezember 2020)

Mit dem Bike, nur die letzten 50 Höhenmeter bin ich gewandert für die Aussicht.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Dezember 2020)

... boah, sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (11. Dezember 2020)

surferM schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1166944
> Anhang anzeigen 1166942Anhang anzeigen 1166943
> 🥶 Kalte Finger auf der Abfahrt.


Das sieht unten nach einer Skatingloipe aus  Wo ist das?


----------



## surferM (11. Dezember 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Das sieht unten nach einer Skatingloipe aus  Wo ist das?



Das ist auf dem Zugerberg. Und ja, da hat es eine Loipe und gerade sogar Schnee. Die Saison ist oft relativ kurz, da nur auf ca 900 m ü. M.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Dezember 2020)

Aber es ist Schnee   Neid
tolle Bilder


----------



## sommerfrische (11. Dezember 2020)

Ein bisschen Schnee habe ich heute auch zu bieten.





Herrliches Geknirsche, wenn der Reifen auf Gefrorenem rollt


----------



## Mausoline (11. Dezember 2020)

Bis ich daheim war hats geregnet  und morgen oder Sonntag wird bei uns aufm Berg der Schnee weg sein.


----------



## Schwimmer (12. Dezember 2020)

surferM schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1166944
> Anhang anzeigen 1166942Anhang anzeigen 1166943
> 🥶 Kalte Finger auf der Abfahrt.




... wieder traumhaft ...


----------



## Aninaj (13. Dezember 2020)

Heute hat sich endlich mal wieder die Sonne gezeigt, das musste natürlich genutzt werden 

  
 

​Mein erstes "Auf dem Rad Selfie" ist leider etwas unscharf, finde es aber trotzdem ganz schön, daher darf es hier rein. Mal schauen ob's das nächste mal besser klappt


----------



## Mausoline (13. Dezember 2020)

Mir gefällts sehr gut, von der Perspektive und den Farben 

und ein Schattenbild konnte ich heut auch machen


----------



## bikeseppl (14. Dezember 2020)

Schöne Bilder, fahrt ihr schon die neuen 40" LR'er


----------



## Mausoline (14. Dezember 2020)

wär auf jeden Fall ne gute Möglichkeit für mich endlich mal groß rauszukommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (14. Dezember 2020)

Eigentlich war Sonne angesagt, aber sie hat mich nur anfangs begleitet, schade.

da hab ich einen Besuch in Pilzhausen gemacht 




und die verdiente Aussicht in die Pfalz genossen 




Burgfräulein geht nicht mehr, aber ein paar Treppchen sind noch da 




Guat wars


----------



## Mausoline (18. Dezember 2020)

Goldenes Licht heute 





und ich hatte wieder Begleitung   streckenweise


----------



## Aninaj (18. Dezember 2020)

WOW... in welcher Senke wohne ich denn da grad... Heute sah es den ganzen Tag so aus:


----------



## Mausoline (18. Dezember 2020)

verleiht den Bildern aber auch was Besonderes 
z.B. Kälte 

neeee also das zweite sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## Aninaj (18. Dezember 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> verleiht den Bildern aber auch was Besonderes
> z.B. Kälte
> 
> neeee also das zweite sieht richtig gut aus


Kalt war's definitiv... Und Dank Brille auch gleich doppelt dunstig... Aber immer noch besser als drinnen vergammeln


----------



## Aninaj (19. Dezember 2020)

Heute wieder ein wenig Sonne gefunden 











Und ja, die Reifen sind unterschiedlich, ich weiß 😅


----------



## Mausoline (19. Dezember 2020)

Kann das sein, dass du heute da warst, wo wir uns letztens mal getroffen haben 

und das erste Foto ist das Richtung Eckkopf hoch? da hatte ich auch einmal ein so mystisches Foto mit den Bäumen, sieht genial aus.


----------



## Aninaj (19. Dezember 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass du heute da warst, wo wir uns letztens mal getroffen haben


 Sehr gut erkannt. Wir haben nach euch Ausschau gehalten  

Aber Eckkopf ist es nicht. Eine andere Ecke. Aber ein sehr schöner Trail 

Die Gegend ist von uns die kürzeste Anfahrt mit schönen Strecken. Daher sind wir da besonders im Winter gerne unterwegs.


----------



## Mausoline (19. Dezember 2020)

Die Aussichtsplätze waren bei uns immer besetzt heute 

Die Gegend ist klasse für kühlere/kältere Temperaturen, weil, wenn man nicht grad ganz runter zum Schlangenweiher fährt, es meist kürzere Abfahretn und kürzere Anstiege sind, d.h. man erfriert beim Abfahren nicht 

Wir werden wiederkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (20. Dezember 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


>



Wenn ihr magt, könnt ihr die Dame liken


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Dezember 2020)

Nachdem ich gestern ein Motivationstief hatte, da ich seit zig Wochen mit einem verhärteten Bluterguss neben dem Daumengelenk kämpfe, aber leider keinen Hausarzt mehr habe, heute trotz mäßigem Wetter "kacheln" (Veloviewer) gewesen... Komoot war so frei, uns mit dem Rennrad quer über den Kartoffelacker zu routen! Ich hatte dann aber auch keinen Bock mehr umzudrehen und hab es durchgezogen!

Entsprechend sah mein Pumpkin aus 😭 Zwischendurch mehrfach die Lampe hergerichtet weil die nicht mehr sichtbar war. Kleine AssSaver sind Schrott, ganze Jacke gesprenkelt... Hab erstmal alles abgeklebt und den Großen wieder ausgepackt nun...
Musste fast eine Stunde den Sand aus den Ritzen pulen. Ausserdem in 💩 gelatscht 🤬 zum kotzen, Überschuhe und Schuhe nochmal 30 Minuten bis die wieder sauber waren bzw. Überschuhe eh in die Maschine...🤮















An meiner Lieblingskirche vorbei gekommen, auf die Lebensgroße Holzkrippe freu ich mich ja das ganze Jahr. Diesmal hingen Zimtstangen an einem Baum. Duftete herrlich.










Auf dem Heimweg dann überraschend ein Stand, Nanu? Bratwurst? _sabber sabber_ aber nö, nur ein schnöder Weinstand mitten im Nirgendwo! Immerhin hatten sie nen alkoholfreien Sekko aus Baden im Angebot, nur wie transportieren??? Die Lösung: Shakedry von Männe in meine Lifeisaride und die Buddel in seine kleine Rahmentasche. Passt schon so. Immerhin 6 Kacheln und 21/44 neue Kilometer. Löppt...
Hummeln im Hintern gefällig?





Jedenfalls komplett genutzter Adventssonntag ☺️


----------



## sommerfrische (20. Dezember 2020)

Darf ich ausnahmsweise OT? 
Heute ohne Rad unterwegs - aber was für eine Lichtstimmung ....


----------



## bikebecker (29. Dezember 2020)

Hallo 
Hier ist leider nichts weißes. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Mausoline (30. Dezember 2020)

Endlich  Schnee und Ski und dazu noch nen Parkplatz ergattert

für diese Abfahrt reichts leider nicht




aba guat doa hots uff älle Fäll


----------



## Martina H. (31. Dezember 2020)

... und? Taugt das neue Zeug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (31. Dezember 2020)

Meinst du die Langlaufski 
die konnt ich noch nicht testen, hab noch keinen Parkplatz gefunden.

Gestern war ich mit den Tourenski unterwegs, die haben bereits die 3. Saison



*Guten Rutsch euch allen  🥳*


----------



## Lenka K. (31. Dezember 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> die konnt ich noch nicht testen, hab noch keinen Parkplatz gefunden.


Schneesuche einfacher als Parkplatzsuche ...  oder ?

Aber auf jeden Fall Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Martina H. (31. Dezember 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Meinst du die Langlaufski
> die konnt ich noch nicht testen, hab noch keinen Parkplatz gefunden.


...gut, was Skier angeht, bin ich gänzlich unterbelichtet  - dachte nur, dass Du mit den Neuen unterwegs bist...

Allen ein gutes, anderes, neues, lustiges, gesundes, feines, tolles, positives 2021 - wir sehen uns, live und in echt und ohne Abstand


----------



## Mausoline (31. Dezember 2020)

Na ja wo der Schnee ist, weiß man ja, aber es wissen auch viele andere und vor allem die, die normalerweise jetzt in Winterurlaub sind und die überrennen uns  an die gespurten Loipen zu kommen ist nur in der Dunkelheit möglich und ab 20 Uhr ist Ausgangssperre .

Aber unsere Skilifte vermieten jetzt stundenweise, so ist zuminest das Rodeln dort verboten. An einem Hang darf ich auch noch mit den Tourenski


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2020)

Guten Rutsch euch allen! 🥳





(mehr Schnee gibts hier nicht zu finden, und ein schärferes Bild auch nicht  )


----------



## Mausoline (1. Januar 2021)

... du warst zu schnell  vermutlich wolltest du auch so schnell als möglich aus 2020 verschwinden.


----------



## Aninaj (2. Januar 2021)

Heute mal wieder den jüngsten Spross im Stall ausgeführt. Klebt noch bissle Dreck vom letzten Jahr dran - das wird man nicht so einfach los


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... du warst zu schnell  vermutlich wolltest du auch so schnell als möglich aus 2020 verschwinden.



Also ich muss jetzt wirklich mal eine Lanze für dieses S***...eltsame Jahr brechen: wir waren heute wieder auf dem Hügel, und der Schnee von 2020 hat sich 2021 in heimtückisches Glatteis verwandelt. Zumindest eins war in 2020 besser


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Januar 2021)

Euch Allen ebenfalls eine Frohes Neues Jahr!

Und immer wieder aufs MtB im Jahr 2020:








So nah und doch so fern: die Schweizer Alpen:







Den bisher einzigen Tag auf einer Skipiste in der CH gab es im November, coronagerecht auf leeren Abfahrten:







Dafür eisige Ausfahrten auf dem Hausberg:







Wo seltene Pilze wachsen (Scharlachroter Becherling):







Und die Kindergarten- und schulfreien Kinder der Freunde bespaßt, hier schläft die kl. Nachwuchspilotin tatsächlich ca. 4,5 sec. zwischen zwei Abfahrten auf der örtlichen DH-Strecke:







Als leidenschaftliche Skifahrerin Vorgestern aus lauter Verzweiflung  im Schwarzwald mal XC Langlauf gemacht:


----------



## Martina H. (2. Januar 2021)

...das Erste :doppeldaumen:

Schöne Grüsse zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (3. Januar 2021)

Ich wünsche euch allen auch noch ein gesundes neues Jahr 🍀

Die letzten Tage konnte ich auch mal wieder ein paar Impressionen mit dem Drahtesel sammeln und habe hier die Frauenquote gehalten.

Zuerst war es sehr trist, matschig und dunkel.




Dann gab es mal etwas neues zum Testen mit dem Fazit 12 Fach fetzt schon 😁



Und es kam neue Farbe ans alte Rad






Die letzten Tage wurde es auch hier immer weißer in der Umgebung




Bis es heute sogar in der Stadt im Nebel angekommen ist 😊








Zwar keine Frau im Bild aber dafür war das Licht so schön 






Vor lauter Biken hatte das Pferd schon die Hoffnung auf chillen mit den Kumpels. Zu seinem Leidwesen musste er aber doch auch mal mit den verrückten Bikern los ziehen 




Mal sehen wann es die nächsten Drahtesel Impressionen gibt


----------



## Aninaj (3. Januar 2021)

@Drahteseli

Oh... mir gefällt der Aufkleber auf deinen Bikes... kann man den irgendwo kaufen?


----------



## Drahteseli (3. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> @Drahteseli
> 
> Oh... mir gefällt der Aufkleber auf deinen Bikes... kann man den irgendwo kaufen?


Den habe ich von einer Freundin bekommen. 
Ich glaube sie hat die selbst entworfen oder anfertigen lassen. 

Mein Freund und ich waren mega Happy jeweils einen (auch noch farblich abgestimmt) bekommen zu haben. 
Hier wollen auch alle so einen 

Bei Gelegenheit kann ich sie mal fragen ob sie nicht in Serie gehen möchte damit


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Januar 2021)

Schau mal hier https://rideordiemtb.com/collections/stickers


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2021)

@Drahteseli - frag sie  _edit: ok hat sich erledigt s.o. _... und überhaupt ist es gar kein Problem hier regelmäßig Impressionen einzustellen 



Was bleibt einem übrig, wenn man in der Heimat nicht mal mehr bis zu den eigenen Ski bzw. Schneegebieten durchkommt 





Richtig  palzen zu gehn _auch wenns im Tal regnet_


----------



## Perlenkette (3. Januar 2021)

Der Junior hat diesen Schriftzug auch auf dem Bike (farblich passend) kleben- und so fahre ich ihn auch manchmal durch die Gegend . Er hat ihn auf einem Festival erhalten..........


----------



## Aninaj (3. Januar 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Richtig  palzen zu gehn _auch wenns im Tal regnet_



Im ersten Moment habe ich gedacht - huch, jetzt doch ein Orange 🧐

Beim näher anschauen des Bildes dann das zweite Bike auf dem Foto gefunden 😅 Haste aber wirklich gut versteckt


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2021)

Ja ich hab mich echt unterbelichtet


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Im ersten Moment habe ich gedacht - huch, jetzt doch ein Orange 🧐
> 
> Beim näher anschauen des Bildes dann das zweite Bike auf dem Foto gefunden 😅 Haste aber wirklich gut versteckt



 exakt so ging's mir gerade auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (5. Januar 2021)

Hallo 
Nachtrag vom Wochenende. 



Im Taunus. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Cycliste17 (5. Januar 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @Drahteseli - frag sie  _edit: ok hat sich erledigt s.o. _... und überhaupt ist es gar kein Problem hier regelmäßig Impressionen einzustellen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Farbe der Bank 👍


----------



## Mausoline (5. Januar 2021)

und mitten auf einem ewigen Weg  aber mit Aussicht


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Januar 2021)

Bei uns unten nur traurig schmelzende Flocken, aber 100hm weiter oben:
White-out



Schnee im Wald



Und komische Schneemenschen. Ich würd sagen, der hat nen 29er Bauchumfang. Neben dem sieht man sogar in Dirtlej-Michelin-Montur schlank aus


----------



## Mausoline (7. Januar 2021)

Ich musste heute wieder in den Schnee  das Bike muss leider warten

Heut hab ich eine Aufstiegsvariante getestet




man solls ja nicht übertreiben   also ganz gemütlich nach oben




auf der Loipe bin ich dann hoch bis 900m




dann die Verbindung zur Piste 




und irgendwann war ich auch wieder fast unten





Sorry für die vielen Schneebilder, ich hatte letzten Winter 0 Schneetage, es ist einfach ein Genuss


----------



## Aninaj (8. Januar 2021)

Hab ein bißchen von dem weißen Zeugs gefunden, was da auf euren Bildern prangt, aber deutlich mehr von dem braunen Zeugs - die Schuhe glänzen normaler Weise nicht so 





Bissle Dreckig der Bock...




Ich sehe aber auch nicht viel besser aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surferM (9. Januar 2021)

Endlich mal wieder Sonne.


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2021)

Ah, das helle Dingsbums am Himmel nennt sich also "Sonne", interessant. Hab schon Erzählungen aus grauer Vorzeit davon gehört. Würde ich auch gerne mal in freier Natur beobachten  🧐


----------



## sommerfrische (9. Januar 2021)

Von wegen 


scylla schrieb:


> graue(r) Vorzeit.


Graue Gegenwart meinst du wohl....  in mehrfacher Hinsicht  Wobei...gerade kommt hier auch das große gelbe Ding zum Vorschein. Schnell raus also


----------



## sommerfrische (9. Januar 2021)

Eislaufen in der - ja wirklich  - Sonne.


----------



## Aninaj (9. Januar 2021)

Versuch No. 2 - nur nicht aufgeben, dann klappt’s auch mit dem weißen Zeugs und als Zugabe mal wieder dieses gelbe Dingens da am Himmel. Hatte schon ganz vergessen wie es sich anfühlt 😌













Nach der Abfahrt sah das Bike aber genauso (und ich auch) aus, wie bei den letzten Touren. Das erspare ich euch jetzt aber mal 😁


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2021)

So sieht das bei uns aus....


----------



## Perlenkette (9. Januar 2021)

Boah Mann ey, ich muss immer voll lange auf meine Mitfahrer warten- die sind alle soooooooo unfassbar langsam!!!!!!!


----------



## Martina H. (9. Januar 2021)




----------



## Mausoline (9. Januar 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Eislaufen in der - ja wirklich  - Sonne.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1184946
> 
> ...



In Corona-Parzellen aufgeteilt  
Die Eisdicke war aber überall gleich oder gabs Klassenunterschiede 



Bei uns ohne Sonne eine kleine Schneeschuhrunde am späten Nachmittag, da wir erst die Touris wieder wegfahren lassen mussten 
aber schön wars trotzdem 




Herrlich, dass wir dieses Weiß als kleinen Ausgleich zu Corona erhalten haben


----------



## sommerfrische (9. Januar 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> In Corona-Parzellen aufgeteilt
> Die Eisdicke war aber überall gleich oder gabs Klassenunterschiede


Es gab eine oder mehrere warme Quellen, dadurch Corona-Parzellen mit direkten Seezugang (offene Stellen). Die waren dann nicht so begehrt  Insgesamt aber alles entspannt, friedlich und mit Abstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. Januar 2021)

Ich mal wieder  morgen muss ich wieder arbeiten, deshalb heut nochmal ne schöne Schneeschuhtour mit Tochter gemacht 

erstmal berghoch, um die Sonne länger genießen zu können




herrlicher Rückblick 




oben, also nicht ganz 




tja und runterzus wurds dann wieder richtig zapfig 🥶





Vielleicht haben wir Glück und in den Hochlagen schneits nochmal ein bißchen dazu. Ich hab noch ein paar Wege ein petto


----------



## sommerfrische (11. Januar 2021)

Sonne, Schnee und Blick auf die Zugspitze


----------



## lucie (12. Januar 2021)

Ich will auch so weißes Zeuch!!! 

Jetzt können wir auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht mal mehr dahin, wo welches vorrätig wäre. 

Schöne Winterimpressionen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. Januar 2021)

Wir haben zumindest ein bisschen Feigenblattschnee.
Leider nicht auf den Trails, da variierts zwischen wintertauglich matschig und knöcheltief.


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich will auch so weißes Zeuch!!!
> 
> Jetzt können wir auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht mal mehr dahin, wo welches vorrätig wäre.
> 
> Schöne Winterimpressionen.


Willkommen im Klub!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Januar 2021)

Unser Schnee liegt nur an den Rändern...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. Januar 2021)

Das andere vom 4Season-Anlieger war malerischer.


----------



## lucie (12. Januar 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Unser Schnee liegt nur an den Rändern...



Iiiiiih, das sieht aber gar nicht hübsch aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Januar 2021)

linfer schrieb:


> Das andere vom 4Season-Anlieger war malerischer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. Januar 2021)

@Ahija  kann es zwar nicht bestätigen, weil er da schon lange weg war, aber ich hab von oben bis unten durchgeknurrt.  😬 diesen Winter nicht meine Welt.


----------



## lucie (12. Januar 2021)

Nettes Profilbild.


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2021)

... meinst das mit der Taucherbrille?


----------



## Ahija (12. Januar 2021)

linfer schrieb:


> @Ahija  kann es zwar nicht bestätigen, weil er da schon lange weg war, aber ich hab von oben bis unten durchgeknurrt.  😬 diesen Winter nicht meine Welt.


Du warst auch unten noch am Murren..  😇 Bin doch sehr überzeugt das erneutes rauffahren und den anderen Trail nehmen die beste Entscheidung für mein Wohlbefinden auf der Tour war!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. Januar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... meinst das mit der Taucherbrille?


Super Goggle für Brillenträger 😁

@Ahija
Ja 🙈


----------



## sommerfrische (12. Januar 2021)

Gerade gesehen: @Mausoline ´s Bilder sind in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages. Hatte ohnehin schon eines gesternt - so schöne Winterimpressionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (12. Januar 2021)

Habs auch grad gesehn, und beide ohne Bike 
Aber das Sonnenbild ist auch echt schön und vor Ort wars ne geniale Stimmung.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (14. Januar 2021)

Zum Glück gestern früh motiviert gewesen.


----------



## Wendeline (14. Januar 2021)

Zwar nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs aber Schneeschuhwandern ist bei dem Wetter auch super


----------



## bikebecker (16. Januar 2021)

Hallo
Im Taunus.









Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Aninaj (17. Januar 2021)

Der Blick aus dem Fenster verspricht etwas Abwechslung:





Na dann auf in den Wald! Auf dem Weg dahin läßt sich das rare Weiß mehr erahnen und auf den Strasse liegt auch schon nix mehr...






Egal, weiter geht's und es wird besser:





Im Wald liegt so viel, dass sogar was am Reifen hängen bleibt 🤗









Die Kumpels im Wollkleid schauen allerdings genauso "belämmert" wie immer 🥰




Und die Aussichten sind zwar eher trüb, aber ich war dabei - oder so ähnlich 😅


----------



## L+M (17. Januar 2021)

Das Bild auf den Gleisen und die Brücke sieht nach Darmstadt aus?


----------



## Drahteseli (17. Januar 2021)

So lustiges, weißes Zeug gibt es hier mittlerweile auch ausreichend.

Letztes Wochenende hatte ich eine tolle Begleitung dank Bestechung 
Ein kleines tolles Radl fahren war genügend Motivation um zwei Herren zu bewegen. 



Endlich mal Pferd und Möhrchen vernünftig in Szene 



Das Wetter war mega 




Mittlerweile liegt im heimischen Wald zu viel Schnee zum biken so das der Schnee anders gepflügt werden musste
Die Fahrradausrüstung kam aber dennoch teilweise zum Einsatz 
Die Gelegenheit musste auf Film gebannt werden 



Nach genügend Gas gab's auch mal ein Päuschen 




Gegen den Muskelkater gab es dann heute noch Bewegung in etwas weniger Schnee 





Oben auf dem Berg lag dann schon mehr, aber zum Glück gut verdichtet 







Zwischendurch wurde es dann doch mal tief und anstrengend 



Komische Schlitten sind hier mehrmals den Berg runter 



Lustige Gesellen gab es auch unterwegs.


----------



## Aninaj (17. Januar 2021)

L+M schrieb:


> Das Bild auf den Gleisen und die Brücke sieht nach Darmstadt aus?



Ja, vermute es gibt auch in Darmstadt Gleise und Brücken. Da kann so eine Ähnlichkeit schon mal auftauchen 😉


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2021)

Darmstadt lässt sich eindeutig ausschließen. Hier gibt es ungefähr drei Mal so viel Schnee und drölfzigmillionen Mal so viel Glatteis wie auf dem Gleisfoto 

Impression von gestern aus dem nördlichen Odenwald:


----------



## Mausoline (17. Januar 2021)

Am Freitag schnell noch eine Nachmittagsrunde gedreht im Schnee  ohne Bike 

Aufstieg




da gings runter




das wars dann fast schon, anstrengend aber hat sich gelohnt  _hmmm sieht ziemlich flach aus aufm Foto, ist in Wirklichkeit steiler, die Pistenwalze kann im mittleren Stück nicht fahren_





Gestern dann nochmal die Schneeschuhe eingesetzt 

klasse Winterwald 




1. Ziel, war ich schon lange nicht mehr




ein Genuss  herrlich




jawoll, das sieht gut aus, passt 




und dann gings wieder runter




das muss auch noch sein  unten auf dem Weg zum Auto




perfekte Runde  ausbaubar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. Januar 2021)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> So lustiges, weißes Zeug gibt es hier mittlerweile auch ausreichend.
> 
> Letztes Wochenende hatte ich eine tolle Begleitung dank Bestechung
> Ein kleines tolles Radl fahren war genügend Motivation um zwei Herren zu bewegen.
> ...


Oh schön, hab den Bismarkturm gleich erkannt.


----------



## Mausoline (18. Januar 2021)

Für diese Woche die letzten Schneeundnichtbikefotos  ich verspreche

Fast unberührter Hang 




Aufstieg und Abfahrt




Startplatz zur Abfahrt mit Aussicht




1. Teil der Abfahrt




und dann noch ganz allein  perfekt, das hat heut gepasst


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Januar 2021)

So schöne Skibilder, seufz... ich vermisse es so sehr...
Aber zum Trost haben wir hier am See richtig viel Schnee:







Also Langlauf "offtrack", der Blick nach vorn:






Und nach hinten: brav gespurt, inzwischen ist daraus eine Hauptverkehrsloipe geworden 







Jeder Hügel in der Nähe "spielt" Alpen:







Dem entflieht man besser in einsamere Gefilde "um die Ecke" (da kann man schlecht parken und schwupp ist dort Keiner) und "aus lauter Verzweiflung" angefangen Schneeschuh zu gehen, mhmm...







Zum Abschluß noch ein Bild aus der Stadt, man muß sich vorstellen bei uns wachsen auf dieser schon seit eh und je bei Künstlern beliebten Halbinsel gleich nebendran im Sommer Pfirsiche, Kiwis usw. und im Winter sagen Besucher: bei Euch läuft immer eine Fußbodenheizung im Ort und dann so etwas - einfach herrlich:






Endlich Schnee!!!


----------



## Mausoline (18. Januar 2021)

Ihr habt die Menge Schnee auf einmal bekommen, die sich bei uns in der Höhe peu a peu angesammelt hat 


Votec Tox schrieb:


> ... Und nach hinten: brav gespurt, inzwischen ist daraus eine Hauptverkehrsloipe geworden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor Jahren als bei uns der Schnee noch ausreichte waren wir auch so 2 oder 3 Wildspurer 
Den oberen Teil meiner Aufstiegsspur heute musste ich auch selbst spuren, ganz schön anstrengend bei 60-70cm Schnee, aber beim 2. Mal wars schon super zu gehen 
Ich genieß es total


----------



## sommerfrische (18. Januar 2021)

Ich war gestern Langlaufen - von der Haustür weg. Wegen mir dürfte das eine Weile so bleiben.


----------



## Martina H. (19. Januar 2021)

...alle haben Winter - wir haben November


----------



## Aninaj (19. Januar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...alle haben Winter - wir haben November


Schaut hier auch nicht viel besser aus. Der Schnee am WE war dünn und schon am tauen, kaum, dass er lag.


----------



## bikebecker (19. Januar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ..alle haben Winter - wir haben November





Extra für dich (okay für die anderen die kein Schnee haben auch)
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (19. Januar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (19. Januar 2021)

Hast du für das Foto extra das Bike gestaucht  sieht fast so aus, als sei dir jemand aufs Hinterrad aufgefahren und hat u.a. das Schutzblech zusammengeschoben.
Aber das Herzle ist nett


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Januar 2021)

Heute etwas früher Schluss gemacht, um ein bisschen die Sonne zu genießen 😎

Momentan kann man bei uns leider nur Straße fahren, da es im Wald nur platt getrampelten und vereisten Schnee gibt 😔


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Januar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Darmstadt lässt sich eindeutig ausschließen. Hier gibt es ungefähr drei Mal so viel Schnee und drölfzigmillionen Mal so viel Glatteis wie auf dem Gleisfoto
> 
> Impression von gestern aus dem nördlichen Odenwald:
> Anhang anzeigen 1190104


Was habt ihr denn da für Rücklichter dran?
Suche auch was für die Sitzstrebe, weil die Revive jetzt doch ins Hardtail gewandert ist 😇


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn da für Rücklichter dran?
> Suche auch was für die Sitzstrebe, weil die Revive jetzt doch ins Hardtail gewandert ist 😇



Das ist ein uraltes Smart Rücklicht, da war ein Halter für die Sitzstrebe schon dabei.
Den von Smart finde ich nicht mehr, aber schaut genauso aus wie der hier: https://www.rosebikes.de/litecco-g-ray-cando-halter-fur-sattelstutze-sattelstrebe-2674477


----------



## Babsi2012 (24. Januar 2021)

Also wegen mir darf der Schnee auch gerne noch ganz lange bleiben  

Radfahren im Schnee ist nicht so meins, da muss man super genau putzen danach. Langlaufen aber umso mehr. Den Luxus von direkt vor dem Haus starten habe ich zwar nicht, aber es ist trotzdem sehr nah  

Falls noch jemand überlegt es mit dem Skaten auszuprobieren, kann ich es wärmstens empfehlen. Ich konnte dadurch in nur 6 Wochen zurück zur Sommerform kommen  

Wie läuft euer Wintertraining so?









						Langlauf "Skating" - Sommersportler werden im Winter gemacht , Lelia König
					

Wie du deine Performance auf dem Mountainbike und Rennrad ganz leicht über den Winter steigern kannst Solltest du dich mit professionellen Radsportlern über das Thema Wintertraining unterhalten, wird früher oder später immer das Wort „Skating“ bzw. „Cross-Country Skiing“ fallen. Nicht umsonst...




					misslksunshine.com


----------



## M_on_Centurion (24. Januar 2021)

Kann man eigentlich in den gängigen Gebieten auch immer Skaten?
Wenn‘s bei uns mal ganz viel Schnee gibt, dann werden manchmal Loipen gespurt, aber leider nie gewalzte Strecken für uns Skater präpariert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (24. Januar 2021)

Das ist genau der Punkt. In den "richtigen" Skigebieten werden natürlich Skatingstrecken angeboten.
Hier zu Hause werden in den Höhenlagen allenfalls Loipen gespurt.
Drum ist eigentlich das Querfeldeinlanglaufen wie es die Skandinavier gern tun, eine prima Sache.


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Januar 2021)

Und Heute war der Schnee auf dem Trail gut zu fahren, zumindest bergab...
10 bis 15 cm Neuschnee, mit dem älteren Hardtail und Täschle am Lenker 







Los gehts, der Trail noch unverspurt:







Wenn schon nicht auf Ski dann mit dem Bike bei Sonne im Schnee:


----------



## Mausoline (24. Januar 2021)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich in den gängigen Gebieten auch immer Skaten?
> Wenn‘s bei uns mal ganz viel Schnee gibt, dann werden manchmal Loipen gespurt, aber leider nie gewalzte Strecken für uns Skater präpariert.


Bei uns im Norschwarzwald werden zu den meisten Loipen Skatingspuren mitgewalzt, da dürfen auf manchen Strecken allerdings auch die Fußgänger laufen. Daneben gibts noch extra Skating Trainingsstrecken.
Kommt auch daher, dass wir hier eine aktive Langlaufhochburg sind und es auch einen Trainingsstützpunkt gibt oder zumindest gab bis zu diesem Winter


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2021)

Bei uns wurde am Samstag auch neu gewalzt und gespurt....


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. Januar 2021)

Teils völlig gaga mit dem Grand Canyon, aber macht Laune. Vorne Baron, hinten Crossking, Lenker festhalten nicht vergessen. 😁


----------



## Mausoline (24. Januar 2021)

Ich halt mich ja zurück 

aber der Rucksack ist mein alter Bike-Rucksack


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Januar 2021)

Hier heut auch noch mehr von dem weißen Zeuchs... Etwas fies mit starkem Gegenwind - wie kleine Nadeln, aber egal. Hauptsache Spaß... (sorry - ich gehör zur Impression)




Aber vielleicht ist ohne Brille heut doch besser gewesen - mit hat man(n) nix gesehen:


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Februar 2021)

Heut war's nicht so kalt wie gestern - Sattelstütze trotzdem wieder eingefroren


----------



## sommerfrische (11. Februar 2021)

Sehr schön. Aber brrrr ....🥶 
Bin gerade vom Stadtrad gestiegen, selbst die Lammfell-gefütterten Handschuhe und Schuhe nützten bei uns heute nichts.


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Februar 2021)

Ja, war schon frisch. Musste zur Kontrolluntersuchung ins KH, die Sonne schien, also das kleine Schwarze bemüht. Fazit: Stadtradeln ist unerquicklich, kalte Füße, aber immerhin hatte ich zum Schluss 34 km und 130 HM auf der Uhr. Die Strecken werden länger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (12. Februar 2021)

Sauwindig und frisch  🥶 aber Sonne  
Querfeldein vor der Haustüre hat super Spaß gemacht


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2021)

2 Spuren nebeneinander im Schnee deuten auf einen  verzogen Rahmen hin.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Februar 2021)

Die Lichtstimmungen sind momentan einfach super.
Nur die Temperaturen lösen beim Mann die Reaktion "Du glaubst doch nicht, dass ich bei -8°C die Handschuh auszieh, nur damit ich ein Foto von dir mach!" aus. Also ich hab die Handschuh ausgezogen um Fotos zu machen....


----------



## Mausoline (13. Februar 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 2 Spuren nebeneinander im Schnee deuten auf einen  verzogen Rahmen hin.


 Du musst aber zugeben, dass ich die Spur gut gehalten hab mit dem Rahmen


----------



## Martina H. (13. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> "Du glaubst doch nicht, dass ich bei -8°C die Handschuh auszieh, nur damit ich ein Foto von dir mach!"


...das muss Liebe sein


----------



## Aninaj (13. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Die Lichtstimmungen sind momentan einfach super.



Finde ich auch. So Kurz vor Sonnenuntergang. Nur wird's da auch gleich deutlich schattiger 🥶




Aber tatsächlich werden die Hände beim anhalten und ohne Handschuhe Fotos machen wieder etwas wärmer, daher kann man das schon machen ☺️


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...das muss Liebe sein


Immerhin hat er ein Video gemacht, das ging auch mit Handschuehen an. Und heut hat er den Zug der Sattelstütze gefettet, sodass ich nicht nach 30 Minuten wieder in Oberschenkel-Trainings-Modus wechseln musste.


----------



## Martina H. (13. Februar 2021)

Hoch- oder Querformat?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hoch- oder Querformat?


Einmal darfst du raten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (13. Februar 2021)

- lasst es Euch gutgehen und liebe Grüsse


----------



## Mausoline (13. Februar 2021)

Der Rahmen stimmt immer noch nicht 





und fotografieren musste ich auch selber 





LL querfeldein ist top, aufm Trail musste ich quasi absteigen, der Weg war zu schmal, zu steil und die Kurven zu eng


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Februar 2021)

Seufz, bei uns ist der Schnee schon wieder fast weg.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Februar 2021)

Bei den Temperaturen kann ich nicht biken, daher heute zu Fuss bei Kaiserwetter unterwegs











Dann überall so ein leises Racheln gehört, was ist das?






da









überall so winzige, kleine, dicke Vögel auf der Futtersuche


----------



## bikebecker (14. Februar 2021)

Hallo 



Endlich Sonne und das hier. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2021)

Hat was  blauer Himmel, Schnee und Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Februar 2021)

Ich war gestern seit gefühlt ewigen Zeiten mal wieder unterwegs.

Bei uns liegt noch Schnee und wenn ich ehrlich bin wars für mich auch grenzwertig kalt 🥶
Teilweise schon arg festgetreten und glatt, deswegen überwiegend Straße 😔


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> überall so winzige, kleine, dicke Vögel auf der Futtersuche


Ein Wintergoldhähnchen .


----------



## Martina H. (15. Februar 2021)

aahh, Danke


----------



## Martina H. (15. Februar 2021)

(Foddo nicht von mir)


----------



## Mausoline (15. Februar 2021)

Ganz schön fluffig das Kleine 
hab ich noch nie gesehn.

Gestern nochmal die LL-Skier angeschnallt und nach dem großen Trubel die Aussicht und die Ruhe auf der Loipe genossen. Das letzte Mal in diesem Winter 




Schönes Licht gabs auch


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Februar 2021)

Hach, wie süß.
Bei uns sind derzeit ne Menge Spatzen auf Hochzeitsfüßen unterwegs und schon wieder kräftig am Nester bauen. Die nisten sich auf der Dienststelle seit ein paar Jahren direkt unterm Dach in der Fassadendämmung ein. Wenn weisse Krümel am Fenster vorbeirieseln, dann ist es kein Schnee, sondern Polystyrol.
Wollte schon mal bei der Bauaufsicht ne Anzeige machen. Nicht genehmigter Dachgeschossausbau zu Wohnzwecken im Gewerbegebiet. Aber immer wenn man den Fotoapparat zückt, hauen die ab.


----------



## Mausoline (15. Februar 2021)

Bei uns klagt die ganze Nachbarschaft, dass kaum mehr Vögel unterwegs sind 
Vielleicht verstecken sie sich nur, da es hier sehr viele Katzen gibt  heut morgen war auf jeen Fall großes Gezwitscher


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Februar 2021)

Ooooooh, wo gibt's die denn??
Die stehlen unseren Eisvögeln (die man jetzt bei Schnee und Eis trotz ihres Namens grad nicht mehr sieht) die Schau . Die sehen aus, wie von Disney oder Pixar erfunden.

Aktuell auch bei uns nur Spatzen, die aus den Feldern in großen Scharen aufstieben, sobald man in die Nähe kommt und man kann sich nur wundern, wie die als gesamte Gruppe dann auch noch scharfe Richtungswechsel schaffen...


----------



## Aninaj (15. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> man kann sich nur wundern, wie die als gesamte Gruppe dann auch noch scharfe Richtungswechsel schaffen...



Aber der Mensch hält sich ja für ach so schlau und glaubt alles besser zu können... naja, sehen wir ja grad, dass dem wohl doch nicht so ist 

Schon faszinierend, die Natur


----------



## Schwimmer (15. Februar 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich war gestern seit gefühlt ewigen Zeiten mal wieder unterwegs.
> 
> Bei uns liegt noch Schnee und wenn ich ehrlich bin wars für mich auch grenzwertig kalt 🥶
> Teilweise schon arg festgetreten und glatt, deswegen überwiegend Straße 😔
> ...



... och, die Bikes sind doch schon grün, das lässt doch hoffen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Februar 2021)

Die Goldhähnchen waren früher öfter mal bei uns Vogelhaus. Aber derzeit haben wir auch hauptsächlich Spatzen und Erlenzeisige.


----------



## Mausoline (21. Februar 2021)

Gestern so _also mit Absicht, weil mir die 20 Grad viel zu warm waren_





angenehme Temperatur 




Heute so


----------



## sommerfrische (27. Februar 2021)

Februarfrühling  

Mit trockenen Trails in den (zumindest halbhohen) Bergen. Da wechselt sogar @Lenka K.  das Sportgerät 

















Mal wieder kurz/kurz (wenn auch nur für kurze Zeit, der Winter meldet sich schon noch zurück). Schön war´s


----------



## Mausoline (1. März 2021)

Kurz kurz ging nicht gestern, der Wind war zu kalt

Voll Sonne und warm




Voll Sonne und Schatten und trocken




Kaum Sonne und schattig brrrr  Besuch bei Freunden und deren Freunde


----------



## Aninaj (10. März 2021)

Kleine Mittagsrunde im angrenzenden Wald 🤗


----------



## Mausoline (13. März 2021)

Weils Wetter so eklig ist ein paar Bildsche vom Montag 

Treppenkehren war angesagt 



perfekte Bedingungen 




und coole Stimmung


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (15. März 2021)

Hallo Mausoline

Auf welcher Höhenlage war der zugefrorene See ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker





Mausoline schrieb:


> Gestern so _also mit Absicht, weil mir die 20 Grad viel zu warm waren_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mausoline (15. März 2021)

Nach Komoot sinds ca. 540/520  - aber das war doch schon vor 3 Wochen


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (15. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Nach Komoot sinds ca. 540/520  - aber das war doch schon vor 3 Wochen



Ok.

Ist nicht schlimm, dass es schon vor 3 Wochen war. 
Hat mich nur so interessiert.

Übrigens habe ich gesehen, dass jetzt wieder sogar recht lange Loipen im Nordschwarzwald gespurt sein sollen. 
Und hier im Süden sowieso. (nur für den Fall, dass du deine Ski-LL Saison noch nicht beendet haben solltest.  


Ich nutze es noch, solange es geht.

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (15. März 2021)

Die Skier sind noch nicht weg geräumt


----------



## lucie (25. März 2021)

Endlich frühlingshafte Temperaturen und eine Fahrt in den Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. März 2021)

Hi Mausoline



Mausoline schrieb:


> Die Skier sind noch nicht weg geräumt





Das ist gut. 

Ich habe meine auch noch im Auto drin liegen. 

Runde 300 Km an Loipen sind hier im Südteil noch gespurt.


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Mausoline (27. März 2021)

Es ist vorbei  ich hatte eine tolle Wintersaison  und einen tollen Abschluß






						WP Team Ladies Only - der wilde Süden
					

Hmmm :ka: dann müssen wir uns was überlegen @Perlenkette und @laterra Christine scheint nicht mehr im Forum aktiv zu sein :( schade, wir wollten doch auch so gerne mal nen Schweizbesuch machen.    Wenn ich Glück hab und in den nächsten Monaten einen Job finde, kannst du den bei mir machen ^^...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. März 2021)

Hallo Mausoline



Mausoline schrieb:


> Es ist vorbei  ich hatte eine tolle Wintersaison  und einen tollen Abschluß
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das freut mich sehr, dass du zudem nochmal einen tollen Abschluß hattest. 👍 Ich habe beschlossen noch so lange wie es geht zu laufen, also so lange wie noch mind. 1 Loipe frisch gespurt werden kann. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## lucie (28. März 2021)

Unser Wald ist bald kein Wald mehr  😭 :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. März 2021)

Wenn die noch höher stapeln, sieht man auf jeden Fall den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr.  🤪

Unsere Impressionen waren schöner (weil außerdem lila und stark duftend):


----------



## Mausoline (28. März 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Unser Wald ist bald kein Wald mehr  😭 :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1237778



was bauen die  einen Flugplatz

... sind die alle kaputt ❓


----------



## Mausoline (28. März 2021)

Bei mir gabs Gänseblümchen bei meiner Wochenendbeginningrunde


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. März 2021)

Hi Lucie

Oje - was für eine Hardcore-Fällaktion machen die denn bei euch.  

Darf ich fragen in welchem Gebirge das ist ?



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




lucie schrieb:


> Unser Wald ist bald kein Wald mehr  😭 :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1237778


----------



## missfranzi (29. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... sind die alle kaputt


die Bäume? 
Kann schon sein, dass die kaputt waren


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. März 2021)

Ist hier aber nicht anders mit den Bäumen. Es wurde sich zig Jahre nicht um die Knicke gekümmert, eigentlich sollten das Büsche und Hecken sein - ist aber alles voller 30m hoher Bäume weil nie was getan wurde. 
Entsprechend gab es 2020/2021 die größte Fällaktion der letzten 15 Jahre in SH. Quasi JEDER Knick um Umkreis 60km von meinem Wohnort wurde auf den Stock gesetzt! Das sieht entsetzlich aus und da sind Berge an Holz zusammen gekommen, das ist schier unglaublich.

Gut es ist nicht auf einer Stelle soviel Holz gebunkert, aber man stelle sich vor das hier 60% aller Straßen Feldwege entlang von Knicks sind und da wurde quasi nix stehen gelassen!


----------



## Mausoline (29. März 2021)

Wer braucht schon Bäume ....




missfranzi schrieb:


> die Bäume?
> Kann schon sein, dass die kaputt waren


ich frage nur, weil bei uns grad einiges Gutes nach Asien geht, sauber gesägt auf Länge natürlich  und unsere Holzpreise täglich steigen


----------



## missfranzi (29. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ich frage nur, weil bei uns grad einiges Gutes nach Asien geht, sauber gesägt auf Länge natürlich  und unsere Holzpreise täglich steigen


was heißt 'bei uns' und 'unsere Holzpreise'?

Ich bin jetzt auch nicht mehr so ganz dran am Forst... kann schon sein, dass sie die guten Bäume rausholen solang sie noch was dafür kriegen. Und vieles muss raus, bevor es noch mehr kaputt geht. Ich weiss es wie gesagt nicht, kann mir aber vorstellen für so einfaches Nadelholz sind die Preise nicht so gut gerade.?


----------



## Mausoline (29. März 2021)

bei uns - BaWü
unsere Holzpreise in - Deutschland - steigen wegen fehlender Holzlieferungen, da sehr viel nach China und Japan verkauft wird und das Holz für Japan, das ich gesehen hab sah sehr gut aus.
Wenn das kaputte oder kaputt gehende Holz gefällt wird, ist ja nix dagegen zu sagen, die Asienlieferungen dagegen sind sehr ärgerlich.

Mir fällt auf den Fotos mit Holzbeugen auf, dass die Stämme alle so eine Containerlänge haben.
Das ist Japanholz.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. März 2021)

Hintergrundinfo:









						Ebersberg liefert Holz in die USA
					

Die Holzfahrer lassen sich für die Grenze täglich testen. Zahlkräftige Stammkunden kommen von weit her.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				











						Bayern: Zimmereien geht wegen Exports das Holz aus
					

Amerikanische Firmen erobern den deutschen Markt mit hohen Preisen. Im Kreis Ebersberg hat ein Existenzkampf begonnen.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Zwar mit Bezug auf Bayern, es dürfte aber überall ähnlich laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jefe (30. März 2021)

Lustig, letztes Jahr hab ich mich mal ein bisschen mit Forst Leuten unterhalten die da Hektarweise Fichten wegen Borkenkäfer Befall umnieten und raus schaffen mussten und die meinten der Holzpreis sei derartig im Keller das man fast drauf zahlt wenn man die ins Sägewerk schafft.


----------



## Perlenkette (30. März 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> Lustig, letztes Jahr hab ich mich mal ein bisschen mit Forst Leuten unterhalten die da Hektarweise Fichten wegen Borkenkäfer Befall umnieten und raus schaffen mussten und die meinten der Holzpreis sei derartig im Keller das man fast drauf zahlt wenn man die ins Sägewerk schafft.


Das habe ich allerdings auch gehört, im WDR war ein Bericht darüber mit einer Reportage über eine Waldbesitzer-Familie und einer Försterin.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. März 2021)

2019 gab es wegen der niedrigen Holzpreise in den Staatsforsten in Bayern sogar einen Schlagstop -- es wurde nur Schadholz rausgeholt. Aber wie man sieht, tempi passati.


----------



## Mausoline (30. März 2021)

_"Verglichen zum Dezember 2020 sind die Holzpreise auf das Doppelte angewachsen."_

Da bin ich gespannt wie das bei uns im Holzbau weitergeht


----------



## surferM (30. März 2021)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2021)

Urlaub 

wie im Süden, heiß und trocken 🥵





und irgendwie sind wir mehr hoch als runter gefahren 🤔








dafür gabs genügend Platz für die Bikes


----------



## Perlenkette (4. April 2021)

Frohe Ostern!!

Familien-Ostertour mit kleinen und größeren Lämmern. Die hinteren Lämmchen sind etwa 1-2 Tage alt und tragen noch Nabelschnur:


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. April 2021)

Wie süß. Vor allem das mittelgroße Braune. Zum Glück mag ich keinen Lammbraten. Mir reicht es wenn sie mir später etwas von ihrer Wolle abgeben.


----------



## sommerfrische (5. April 2021)

Eine Runde bei irrem Wetter. Die Trails so trocken, wie ich sie selten erlebt habe. Dabei brauste es in den Baumkronen. Die Routenwahl richtete sich danach, wo es am windgeschütztesten war. Am See dann ein echtes Sturmspektakel. An der Seite, wo das Bild entstand, ging es noch. An der gegenüberliegenden Seite haben es dann nur noch ein paar Hardcore-Windsurfer ausgehalten. Und jetzt (paar Stunden später) schneit es in der Stadt  Gut, die vorerst letzten Frühlingsstunden noch erwischt zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (24. April 2021)

Komische Insekten beim Abhängen. 🦥


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2021)

Gestern bin ich eine lange Hüttentour 





leider mit nur eigener Verpflegung 




und einer lohnenden Radwegumfahrung 




gefahren. War am Schluß dann doch ein bißchen zu viel


----------



## p100473 (9. Mai 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> ustig, letztes Jahr hab ich mich mal ein bisschen mit Forst Leuten unterhalten die da Hektarweise Fichten wegen Borkenkäfer Befall umnieten und raus schaffen mussten und die meinten der Holzpreis sei derartig im Keller das man fast drauf zahlt wenn man die ins Sägewerk schafft.


ich denke mal, letztes Jahr war einfach eine solch große Holzmenge auf dem Markt, dass im Inland keine Verkaufsmöglichkeit mehr bestand. was hätten die Waldbesitzer machen sollen? Alles Hackschnitzel in den Wald blasen? Das Holz fehlt jetzt natürlich, zumal aufgrund des "Forstschädensausgleichsgesetzes" (FSAG) kein Frischholz mehr eingeschlagen werden darf. Jetzt steigen die Preise für Fichte zwangsläufig. damit wird auch nach Beendigung des FSAG auch wieder Holz im Inland zur Verfügung stehen. Aber die Fichten die auf den großen Kahlflächen im Harz und Sauerland weg sind, werden auch so schnell nicht wieder kommen, weil das Klima immer ungünstiger für die Fichte wird. das wird ein Problem für die großen Fichtensäger.
Also das ist mein Kenntnisstand. 
Aber viel wichtiger ist , dass jetzt Wälder entstehen, die  der Klimaveränderung besser wiederstehen können.
Wir können froh sein, dass wir die Wälder in D noch als "Kulisse " für unseren Sport nutzen können. Wald ist doch einfach beruhigend!


----------



## Mausoline (9. Mai 2021)

Das ist leider nicht ganz richtig 
Große Mengen unseres Holzes geht nach Kanada und Amerika, da dort ein großer Ausfall wegen Käfer etc. zu verzeichnen ist. China ist schon lange bekannt und Japan kann man inzwischen auch aus der Presse entnehmen erhalten auch große Mengen.
Die Großhändler verkaufen natürlich dahin, wo sie den höheren Preis erzielen. Die Holzverarbeiter verzweifeln, die Kunden erhalten kaum Angebote mehr, es gilt fast ausschließlich der Tagespreis, sofern sie Holz ergattern können.


----------



## p100473 (9. Mai 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Große Mengen unseres Holzes geht nach Kanada und Amerika, da dort ein großer Ausfall wegen Käfer etc. zu verzeichnen ist. China ist schon lange bekannt und Japan kann man inzwischen auch aus der Presse entnehmen erhalten auch große Mengen.


ich weiß jetzt nicht, was deine Infoquelle ist. Dass aus D Holz in alle möglichen Länder dieser Welt geht, liegt in der Natur der Sache bzw. eines globalen Marktes. Den Umfang der Lieferungen kann man in der Außenhandelsbilanz nachlesen. Aber so detailliert bin ich da nicht eingestiegen und habe es auch nicht vor. 
Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass es in einer Situation wie letztes Jahr , wo das Fichte Käferholz vom inländischen Markt nicht mehr aufgenommen werden konnte, für mich nachvollziehbar ist, wenn Waldbesitzer Holz dorthin verkaufen, wo sie zumindest noch 50 Eu/fm dafür bekommen haben und das Holz nicht aus Forstschutzgründen nur mit Kostenaufwand als Hackschnitzel in den Wald blasen mussten. 
Natürlich finde ich es besser, wenn das Holz im Sinne kurzer Lieferwege in der Region verbleibt. 
So weit ich es für unsere Region (Spessart) beurteilen kann, bleibt der überwiegende Teil des Buchen- und Eichenholzes in der Region für mittelständische Säger in der Region Steigerwald/Rhön/Spessart. 
Selbst bei großen Sägern in BaWü (Ladenburger) kann man selbst als Hausbauer Holzlieferungen in Auftrag geben. 
Ich hatte erst kürzlich einen Auftrag an einen kleinen Säger bei Bad Orb (Palige) gegeben und mein Holz für eine Terrasse innerhalb von 4 Wochen bekommen.
Diese dramatische Darstellung, dass es kein Holz mehr gibt für den Verbraucher, kann ich (persönlich) nicht teilen. sage mir was du brauchst, vielleicht kann ich hier mal fragen.... das meine ich ernsthaft.
Für mich ist das alles nur ein "Randthema" . Weit wichtiger finde ich, wie sich der Wald der Zukunft angesichts der dramatischen Klimakrise entwickeln wird.


----------



## Mausoline (10. Mai 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> ...
> Für mich ist das alles nur ein "Randthema" . Weit wichtiger finde ich, wie sich der Wald der Zukunft angesichts der dramatischen Klimakrise entwickeln wird.


In diesem Punkt stimme ich dir vollkommen bei.
Da komm ich hier bei uns im Nordschwarzwald echt in Konflikt. In meiner Umgebung sind viele Windräder geplant. Grundsätzlich bin ich voll dafür. Aber an den geplanten Plätzen ist Wald, dichter Wald und es sind teilweise steile Berghänge und noch sieht hier der Nadelwald recht gut aus (mehr kann ich nicht beurteilen)
Da blutet mir schon das Herz, wenn ich mir vorstelle was alles abgeholzt werden muss. Die großen Kahlflächen bieten dann wiederum Angriffsflächen für Wind und Trockenheit, etc.

Und noch kurz zum anderen und dann gehört dieses Thema als Diskussion nicht mehr hierher. 
Ich bin in der Baubranche (Holzhäuser), da reichen ein paar Terrassenhölzer leider nicht aus. Und da wir Deutschlandweit bauen, weiß ich, dass es überall gleich aussieht. Konstruktionsholz und Fassadenholz inzwischen sogar bis zu 3-fach teurer, sonst gibts gar nix  Aber danke für dein Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leFafnir (10. Mai 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt nicht, was deine Infoquelle ist. Dass aus D Holz in alle möglichen Länder dieser Welt geht, liegt in der Natur der Sache bzw. eines globalen Marktes. Den Umfang der Lieferungen kann man in der Außenhandelsbilanz nachlesen. Aber so detailliert bin ich da nicht eingestiegen und habe es auch nicht vor.
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass es in einer Situation wie letztes Jahr , wo das Fichte Käferholz vom inländischen Markt nicht mehr aufgenommen werden konnte, für mich nachvollziehbar ist, wenn Waldbesitzer Holz dorthin verkaufen, wo sie zumindest noch 50 Eu/fm dafür bekommen haben und das Holz nicht aus Forstschutzgründen nur mit Kostenaufwand als Hackschnitzel in den Wald blasen mussten.
> Natürlich finde ich es besser, wenn das Holz im Sinne kurzer Lieferwege in der Region verbleibt.
> So weit ich es für unsere Region (Spessart) beurteilen kann, bleibt der überwiegende Teil des Buchen- und Eichenholzes in der Region für mittelständische Säger in der Region Steigerwald/Rhön/Spessart.
> ...


Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen. Bin aus der Holzbaubranche und es ist derzeit sehr schwierig, die Baustellen am laufen zu halten.
Wie oben schon erwähnt, geht seeehr viel Holz ins Ausland (In Klammern: 2020 wurden 80% aller Erntehoelzer aus Deutschland nach China und in die USA exportiert.).
Die Preise sind unnachvollziehbar stark am steigen, beim Waldbesitzer vor allen den kleinen und auch kleinen Sägewerken kommt wenig davon an.
Es ist ein Kampf um jeden m³ Holz und wenn man ökologisch baut, besonders auch die Holzfaserdämmung,
hier ist der Markt bereits komplett zusammengebrochen.
Es stehen bereits bei kleinen Zimmerein die Baustellen.
Viele Städte haben jetzt den Holzbau für sich entdeckt und wollen hier immer mehr so bauen lassen, da im Gegensatz zum Betonbau massiv co² eingespart wird.
Für den kleinen Häuslebauer wirds sehr teuer werden, wenn er überhaupt sein Haus bekommt.
Der Bedarf ist so gigantisch, das in Osteuropa überall der Wald auf Raubbau fällt.


----------



## p100473 (10. Mai 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> nd noch kurz zum anderen und dann gehört dieses Thema als Diskussion nicht mehr hierher.


Da gebe ich dir jetzt aber Recht! Hatte mich eh gewundert, wie es jetzt gerade hier zu diesem "Thema splitting" kam. 
Diskutieren wir halt im "Holz Forum" weiter....


leFafnir schrieb:


> Der Bedarf ist so gigantisch, das in Osteuropa überall der Wald auf Raubbau fällt


leider war das in Osteuropa/Afrika/Malaysia/Indonesien schon immer so. Siehe Holzeinschlag im NP Bialowizce/POL.
Es ist ja schon mal ein Fortschritt, dass die Menschen hier bei uns weniger Gartenmöbel aus Teak o.ä. kaufen. Um so wichtiger ist es, überall die Waldbesitzer zu unterstützen, die eine naturnahe/nachhaltige Waldbewirtschaftung praktizieren. Also zumindest sollte weniger Holz eingeschlagen werden als jährlich neu zuwächst. Aus dem Grunde gibt es in D ja forstliche Inventuren! Ist nicht überall so.....
Aber jetzt bin ich endgültig raus aus dem Thema hier....


----------



## Mausoline (23. Mai 2021)

Ich war endlich mal wieder für ne Minirunde mitm Bike unterwegs und hab mal nach den Wasserständen geschaut

die Seerosen blühen noch nicht




Bächle gibts hier überall 




dahin musste ich auch noch einen Abstecher machen 




anstatt Trails gabs endlich mal wieder lecker Happihappi  


  Vegan


----------



## missfranzi (23. Mai 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> hab mal nach den Wasserständen geschaut


die sind grad eher hoch, oder?


----------



## Mausoline (23. Mai 2021)

Es sieht grad so aus, als ob´s genügend Wasser gibt in der Gegend.
Das Tal ist aber auch ein Wassertal


----------



## JanineOnNomad5 (24. Mai 2021)

Letzte Tour - unterwegs am schönen Hochrhein (Südschwarzwald)


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Mai 2021)

Gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen, jetzt erwachen so langsam die Lebensgeister wieder.
Im Nachbarlandkreis:






Da mit Schlamm gerechnet wurde, besser gleich den Spielanzug genommen.




Zurück im Ort an einer Straußenwirtschaft. Wir dachten, wir bekommen was "to go". Da etliche Leute im Hof saßen, vorsichtig nachgefragt, ob stationär für alle gilt. Ja und sogar ohne aktuellen Negativtest. Inzidenz seit 5 Tagen bei 32. Breites Grinsen, rein in den Hof und passend zu den abgefahrenen Trails "Handkäs" und "Äppelwein" selbiges geordert und verzehrt. Ok, nicht ganz, für mich Appelsaft.


----------



## Mausoline (24. Mai 2021)

JanineOnNomad5 schrieb:


> Letzte Tour - unterwegs am schönen Hochrhein (Südschwarzwald)



superschöne Fotos  was ist das für eine Burg


----------



## JanineOnNomad5 (24. Mai 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> superschöne Fotos  was ist das für eine Burg


Vielen Dank! Das ist die Küssaburg. Sehr schön dort und ringsum hat es ein paar flowige Singletrails! Lohnt immer einen Besuch!


----------



## Martina H. (25. Mai 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Mai 2021)

Ihr Ferkel, ihr!


----------



## Aninaj (25. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1279282


Wohin geht's? Oder ist das der Rückweg?


----------



## lucie (25. Mai 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wohin geht's? Oder ist das der Rückweg?



Der Rückweg. Kurztrip in den Harz bei gestern gefühlten Temperaturen von ca. 17°C und heute Morgen von 3°C zudem Wind mit ca. 16m/s und fetten, ergiebigen Regengüssen.


----------



## Mausoline (25. Mai 2021)

Ich dachte es geht los 🚴‍♀️ endlich Urlaub.
War hoffentlich trotzdem schön


----------



## Martina H. (25. Mai 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ihr Ferkel, ihr!


hey, sach so was nicht 


lucie schrieb:


> gestern gefühlten Temperaturen von ca. 17°C und heute Morgen von 3°C zudem Wind mit ca. 16m/s und fetten, ergiebigen Regengüssen.


Du untertreibst...gestern gefühlt 25 (wollte mir schon alle Klamotten vom Leib reissen), heute Orkanböen, gefühlte Null Grad und Graupel vom Feinsten und keine Besserung in Sicht (ok, jetzt übertreibe ich  ) - es war jedenfalls grausig!!!


Mausoline schrieb:


> War hoffentlich trotzdem schön


Klar, bis auf oben erwähnte Kleinigkeiten - Bericht und Fotos folgen


----------



## Mausoline (25. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Bericht und Fotos folgen


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (25. Mai 2021)

Hi JanineOnNomad5




JanineOnNomad5 schrieb:


> Letzte Tour - unterwegs am schönen Hochrhein (Südschwarzwald)



Ist auf Bild 5 die Küssaburgruine zu sehen ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## JanineOnNomad5 (25. Mai 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi JanineOnNomad5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau! Gut erkannt! 😉👍🏼 Einer der schönsten Flecken hier in der Ecke ❤️


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. Mai 2021)

Hi JanineOnNomad5




JanineOnNomad5 schrieb:


> Genau! Gut erkannt! 😉👍🏼 Einer der schönsten Flecken hier in der Ecke ❤️



Ja, da fahre ich evtl. bald mal mit dem Bike hin. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Bericht und Fotos folgen



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/unterwegs-mit-marie-und-dem-franzosen.920296/post-17458279


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Mai 2021)

Schon mal vorgelesen...


----------



## JanineOnNomad5 (26. Mai 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi JanineOnNomad5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rund um die Küssaburg gibt es ein paar flowige Trails! 👍🏼 Viel Spaß dir!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. Mai 2021)

JanineOnNomad5 schrieb:


> Rund um die Küssaburg gibt es ein paar flowige Trails! 👍🏼 Viel Spaß dir!



Danke dir !


----------



## Martina H. (30. Mai 2021)

...heute mal alternativ unterwegs - was man alles so mitbekommt, wenn man aufmerksam durch den Wald schleicht...


----------



## lucie (30. Mai 2021)

Kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (30. Mai 2021)

... der Kleine


----------



## lucie (30. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... der Kleine



...Rotschopf...


----------



## Mausoline (30. Mai 2021)

..also @lucie ich glaub dein Bild ist gepimpt, du hast da einen roten Buschel reingemalt 🤔



schön erwischt .


----------



## lucie (30. Mai 2021)

Der kleine Rotschopf wird, wenn ich das richtig recherchiert habe, gerade von der Mama gefüttert.

Der Papa hätte im Nacken eine Rotfärbung. 

Haben aber auch den erwischt, wie er den Nachwuchs mit grünen Haribo-Bärchen zum Naschen animiert hat.


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Mai 2021)

Sieht nach Buntspecht aus. Wie schön.


----------



## JanineOnNomad5 (31. Mai 2021)

Tolle Tour heute über die Bolgenalpe zum Schwabenhaus und ab der Hörnerbahn rasant wieder runter! Witzig war‘s! Aber die knapp 900hm waren nicht ohne und leider lag die Trail-Passage noch im Winterschlaf #Allgäu


----------



## Aninaj (31. Mai 2021)

Sehen wir da jeweils 2 Finger an der Bremse? 🧐

Besser ist nur mit einem Finger zu bremsen
1) damit der Lenker jederzeit fest im Griff bleibt
2) du mit einem Finger dosierter bremsen kannst

Außerdem ist deine Bremse auch so eingestellt nur mit einem Finger zu bremsen. Dann fasst du den Lenker nämlich auch wirklich auf voller Breite.


----------



## JanineOnNomad5 (1. Juni 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Sehen wir da jeweils 2 Finger an der Bremse? 🧐
> 
> Besser ist nur mit einem Finger zu bremsen
> 1) damit der Lenker jederzeit fest im Griff bleibt
> ...





Aninaj schrieb:


> Sehen wir da jeweils 2 Finger an der Bremse? 🧐
> 
> Besser ist nur mit einem Finger zu bremsen
> 1) damit der Lenker jederzeit fest im Griff bleibt
> ...


Das war tatsächlich nur für‘s Bild (kurz hoch und hoffen, dass man nicht sofort umkippt 😅), auf dem Schnee konnte man nicht wirklich fahren, da er durch die Wanderer schon ziemlich zu Slush verarbeitet wurde. Trotzdem danke für den Tipp, sehr weitsichtig, wenn man Bilder genau anschaut und weiterhelfen möchte! 👍🏼


----------



## Sub-Zero (1. Juni 2021)

Da habt ihr euch mit dem Bolgental aber auch grad eines der größten Schneelöcher weit und breit als Tour raus gesucht


----------



## JanineOnNomad5 (1. Juni 2021)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Da habt ihr euch mit dem Bolgental aber auch grad eines der größten Schneelöcher weit und breit als Tour raus gesucht


😅🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Juni 2021)

Heut mal wieder ne längere Tour mit mehr hm... Verdammt, was ist mit der geringen Kondition passiert?
Leider nicht auf den Bildern - der krönende Abschluss im Gasthof mit Bier und Bärlauchgnocchi. Oh Mann, ich hatte ganz vergessen, wie genial eine Tagestour ist, wenn man am Ende einkehren kann. Und dass Pommes nach der ganzen Anstrengung eigentlich noch besser sind als Bärlauchgnocchi.
Aber genug - hier jetz ein paar Bilder mit Kitsch-Schäfchenwolken:


----------



## Aninaj (3. Juni 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Heut mal wieder ne längere Tour mit mehr hm...



Und welches Bike durfte die heutige Tour bestreiten? Und wenn ja, warum 😅


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Juni 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Und welches Bike durfte die heutige Tour bestreiten? Und wenn ja, warum 😅


Heute Scarlett. Ich bilde mir immer noch ein, dass ich mit ihr nen Ticken besser Steigungen hochkomm (ist ja auch logisch, dass ich mit dem Enduro besser da raufkomme, als mit dem Trailbike, oder??) und ich wusste, dass da evtl. ein, zwei steile Stellen drin sind.
Andererseits komm ich mit dem Muli bei uns auch viele sehr steile Anstiege hoch, die ich vorher auch mit Scarlett gemeistert hab.

Aber das ist tatsächlich ein Problem, dass ich immer noch nicht rausbekommen hab, wann ich welches sinnvoller benutze. Ich bin noch in der Experimentierphase, die manchmal aber auch sehr abstruse neue Ideen aufbringt... Momentan ist das ein gerechtes Abwechseln: "Tut mir leid Scarlett, du warst gestern draußen, heute darf das Muli mal wieder raus..." 🤪


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2021)

Ich bin nur der Fotograf....


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2021)

Ich bin nur der Fotograf....


----------



## JanineOnNomad5 (4. Juni 2021)

Lochbachtal - Rohrmoos, da ruckelt‘s runter zu aber ganz schön mächtig! 😅 #allgäu


----------



## Martina H. (4. Juni 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ....wie genial eine Tagestour ist, wenn man am Ende einkehren kann.


jaaaaa, die Einkehrschwünge - irgendwie fehlen die doch mehr als gedacht. Haben wir auf unserer Tour auch bitter vermisst 


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Aber genug - hier jetz ein paar Bilder mit Kitsch-Schäfchenwolken:


...der Himmel ist zu Zeit echt genial, diese Wolkenformationen


----------



## Mausoline (4. Juni 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich bin nur der Fotograf....



na auch in den Süden gefahren, wie so viele


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2021)

Ja das musste sein. Ist alles sehr 


Mausoline schrieb:


> na auch in den Süden gefahren, wie so viele


entspannt, nicht so heiß und auch nicht überlaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (6. Juni 2021)

Ein frühsommerlicher Ausflug in die Fränkische mit @Lenka K. (die dort vermutlich jede Wurzel persönlich kennt ), dem befreundeten Pivot und meinem neuen grauen Urzeit-Viech .

Hier das Yeti, gut getarnt, in einer passenden Umgebung:





Flowtrails.....













Fränkische = Kultur-Tour









Nachdem das Wetter zuvor mies war, waren das die ersten etwas längeren Touren mit dem Yeti. Über die Schweißperlchen, die es kostet, das Urviech der flotten Lenka K. hinterher zu treten, wollen wir nicht reden  Aber selten hat das Abwärtsrauschen so viel Spaß gemacht wie mit dem Yeti


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juni 2021)

Das 3. Bild von unten  oder das 4. von oben von @sommerfrische steht in der Auswahl zum FdT.
Ihr dürft liken, wenns euch gefällt 

...scheint du hast mit dem Viech einen guten Fang gemacht. Und wie ist es bergauf? merkst du das Gewicht?


----------



## lucie (7. Juni 2021)

Mal wieder mit dem Monster unterwegs:


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juni 2021)

tolle Blumenwiese


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Juni 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das 3. Bild von unten  oder das 4. von oben von @sommerfrische steht in der Auswahl zum FdT.
> Ihr dürft liken, wenns euch gefällt
> 
> ...scheint du hast mit dem Viech einen guten Fang gemacht. Und wie ist es bergauf? merkst du das Gewicht?


Hey verrückt, wollte das Bild erst gar nicht posten, weil es so schummrig ist. Aber schön, wenn es gefällt 

Das Viech passt (von der Geo und Größe her) gut zu mir. Dank der langen Sattelstütze kann ich bei eingefahrener Stütze nun sogar lässig auf dem Sattel sitzennd die Füße flach aufsetzen und cool aus der Wäsche schaun 

Das Gewicht, die dickeren Reifen und die Eher-bergab-Geo merke ich natürlich bergauf. Vielleicht kann ich durch ein paar Umbauten noch ein paar hundert Gramm rausholen, das Yeti und ich sind noch in der Findungsphase. Aber bei langen Touren, die ich ja mache, wird es anstrengender werden. Aber was nützt es, dass es  Räder gibt, die für mein (unser?) Fahrprofil besser passen, aber nur als 29er kommen oder auch als 27,5er zu lang oder hoch sind. Das Yeti und ich sind ein Match  Bin auf die Berge gespannt...


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Juni 2021)

Beim Doc gewesen, Bike mitgenommen und bei der Gelegenheit mal geschaut, was in der Nähe so (legal) gebaut worden ist. Weil ich das letzte Mal 2015 dort war und da war das Ganze noch illegal.



Einstieg auf die Red-Line, natürlich links den Chickenway genommen.

Einstieg in die Blue-Line, die hab ich mir geklemmt, wollte nicht wieder komplett hochfahren.




Beim hochfahren das Ende der einen Black-Line in Augenschein genommen. Nein. Auf gar keinen Fall. Weder die linke, noch die rechte Variante.




Die andere Schwarze war ok. Auch vom Einstieg her.



Natürlich mal wieder das ganze Protektorengeraffel im Auto gelassen. Aber wollte eh erst mal nur "gucken". War ja auch noch ziemlich nass. Trotzdem, alles fahrbar und auch mit reduziertem Tempo spassig. Und alles leer im Wald. Schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 514691 (8. Juni 2021)

JanineOnNomad5 schrieb:


> Lochbachtal - Rohrmoos, da ruckelt‘s runter zu aber ganz schön mächtig! 😅 #allgäu


Heimat😍😍


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Juni 2021)

@sommerfrische : Hast Dir ein neues Radl angeschafft? Aber dein Speci hast schon noch, oder?


----------



## sommerfrische (9. Juni 2021)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @sommerfrische : Hast Dir ein neues Radl angeschafft? Aber dein Speci hast schon noch, oder?


Ja, hab ein neues Rad, mit kräftiger Aufmunterung aus dem Forum (im "Bikes für kleine Leute"-Faden). Das Speci hab ich noch und habe (eigentlich) auch vor, es weiter zu fahren. Für eine Karwendelrunde oder ähnlich braucht es das Yeti wirklich nicht


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Juni 2021)

Da gratulier ich Dir doch recht schön!


----------



## sommerfrische (10. Juni 2021)

@Mausoline Was ist eigentlich aus deinen Radkaufplänen geworden? Kommst du voran? Mein Angebot einer Probefahrt steht. Ähnlich groß (klein) sind wir ja.
Und danke für den Hinweis auf mein Bild. Yeti und ich sind tatsächlich FdT geworden


----------



## bikebecker (15. Juni 2021)

Hallo 
Inspiriert durch 2 liebe Freundinnen, habe wir nach über 20 Jahren wieder eine Bikepacking Tour gemacht (ich glaube das Wort gab damals noch nicht)



Gut bepackt. 



In den Odenwald. 



Am Ziel. 



Das Zimmermädchen war noch nicht da. 



Heiß war es auch. 



Zugelaufen. 

War ein gelungenes Wochenende. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (15. Juni 2021)

...supi


----------



## sommerfrische (16. Juni 2021)

Bergsommer 





Endlich....





Und nun eine laaaaange Abfahrt.





Schön war´s. Und warm. Aber ich bin immer wieder begeistert, was für eine tolle "Klimaanlage" doch der Bergwald ist


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Juni 2021)

Heute eine kleine Inspektionsrunde gedreht. Wald ist mittlerweile wieder fast leer, anscheinend gibt es wieder ausreichend andere Möglichkeiten sich die Langeweile zu vertreiben.

Wurzelmassaker, runterwärts immer wieder gerne genommen (wenn niemand da ist, weil, du, du, du!). Und es war niemand da.







Fingerhüte am Wegesrand....




...und eine einsame Erdbeere.




Endlich ist auch wieder eine Kuchenpause drin, die Naturfreunde haben wieder auf.
Kirschstreusel oder Rhabarberstreusel? Ach, egal, beides.


----------



## Aninaj (20. Juni 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Kirschstreusel oder Rhabarberstreusel? Ach, egal, beides.


Und das Kleine rechts unten ist das Doping zum Verdauen? 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Juni 2021)

Ja, so ungefähr. Ist die Lactasetablette. Ist zwar nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, aber hilft trotzdem merklich wenn das Futter Lactose enthält. Und Verzicht kommt nicht in Frage.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Juni 2021)

...seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder im Dschungel unterwegs...


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Juni 2021)

Mal wieder Argon Primo Gassi geführt, damit es sich nicht zurückgesetzt fühlt. Gemütliche 31 km und 430 HM.

Von nun an geht es (erstmal) bergab. Ein wenig unter den beiden Überhängern durchschlängeln und dabei die Linie nicht verfehlen. War lange nicht da, aber klappt immer noch.




Kurz vor Trailende, Rückblick auf die "Bäh-schlammig" Bachdurchfahrt. Man kann ja nicht langsam machen, weil, dann verhungert man an dem kurzen Steilstück danach.




Kurz vor der Futterstation, noch ein kurzer (und vor allem leerer) Trail.




Pudding-Kirsch-Streusel und braunes Wasser, wie der Filterkaffee von unserer Italienisch-Dozentin genannt wird.






... und Bäuerchen.


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2021)




----------



## lucie (27. Juni 2021)

Suchbild:




Ah...


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Suchbild:
> Anhang anzeigen 1298916



Wieso Suchbild? Die wunderschönen Fingerhüte sind doch ideal auf dem Bild platziert!
😜


----------



## lucie (27. Juni 2021)

Naja, ich dachte nur, dass einige auf dem Blümchenauge eher blind sind. Daher der indirekte Hinweis auf die wunderschöne Vegetation...


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juni 2021)

Und extra farblich passend zum Trikot, die Blümchen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Juni 2021)

Heute mit einer Freundin den Rosenheimer Radmarathon bei bestem Wetter gefahren 🤩












Edit: nein es ist kein Rennen, sondern eine RTF (=Radtourenfahrt) ohne Zeitnahme  auf ausgeschilderten Routen mit leckerer Verpflegung 🍌🥪🥣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (27. Juni 2021)

Walliser Flow   









​


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Juni 2021)

DSC00268
					

Foto: DSC00268 - Alles Mögliche




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Lucies Blümchen stehen zur Auswahl beim FdT.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Juni 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Heute mit einer Freundin den Rosenheimer Radmarathon bei bestem Wetter gefahren 🤩



Den bin ich vor 2 Wochen mit meinem Mann als 2-Tagestour gefahren, mit Übernachtung am Pelhamer See. Dafür sind wir schon in Aibling gestartet. Echt eine Klasse Strecke.


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Juli 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Heute mit einer Freundin den Rosenheimer Radmarathon bei bestem Wetter gefahren 🤩
> Anhang anzeigen 1299137Anhang anzeigen 1299138Anhang anzeigen 1299140Anhang anzeigen 1299141Anhang anzeigen 1299142
> 
> Edit: nein es ist kein Rennen, sondern eine RTF (=Radtourenfahrt) ohne Zeitnahme  auf ausgeschilderten Routen mit leckerer Verpflegung 🍌🥪🥣



Mei, und soo schee grün iss ...


----------



## Smithie (9. Juli 2021)

Noch einige Impressionen aus dem Wallis:



























​A Traum (ein lang gehegter   )  woar's und kaum jemand unterwegs. Trailorgien inmitten blühender Almwiesen, dazu noch Wahnsinnspanorama, frau könnte sich daran gewöhnen  .


----------



## sommerfrische (12. Juli 2021)

Im Karwendel  das Yeti ans Klettern gewöhnen 









Nach langer Zeit mal wieder dort oben....





Ein bisschen Abfahrtsspaß gab´s dann auch noch ...





Schön war´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surferM (13. Juli 2021)

Es ist gerade sehr nass hier, aber das Wochenende war top. Hier ein paar Eindrücke vom Sonntag.

Anfahrt ins Tal dem Fluss entlang



Nach einem anstrengenden Aufstieg allein auf der Terrasse der Alp



Auf der Abfahrt



Immer wieder traumhafte Aussicht


----------



## Martina H. (13. Juli 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


>


...täuscht bestimmt, aber mit der Perspektive sieht das Rad bei Dir riesig aus...


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Juli 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...täuscht bestimmt, aber mit der Perspektive sieht das Rad bei Dir riesig aus...


Das Rad riesig oder die Fahrerin...  Aber stimmt schon, das sieht unpassend aus. Aber passt. Wirklich. Obwohl das Yeti (es ist Größe S) tatsächlich ein "großes" Rad ist. Erster Satz vom Mann, als ich es nach Hause brachte: "Was ist das denn für ein Traktor!"


----------



## Martina H. (13. Juli 2021)

- ist doch egal, wichtig ist, dass es Dir passt und Spass macht


----------



## Aninaj (16. Juli 2021)

Wetterapp sagt (mal wieder) leicht erhöhte Gewitterwahrscheinlichkeit, aber die letzten Mal kam dann auch nix, daher den Stift zum WE fallen lassen und auf den Bock geschwungen:

Erstmal hoch zum weißen Stein. Außer mir schien niemand hoch zu fahren. Hab schon befürchtet ich hätte irgendwas verpasst... Oben waren dann aber doch ein paar andere Biker.





Von da gings weiter zum Telchikturm





Den ich ein paar (6) Etagen bestiegen habe, um mir mal einen Überlick zu verschaffen:




Nach einer flotten Abfahrt, gab's eine kleine Erfrischung für die Hufe,




bevor es nach einem weiteren Anstieg, an goldenen Feldern vorbei ging.




Anschließend noch ein wenig Rinder-Idylle,




Und zur Belohnung eine kurzen Verschnaufspause, bevor es ein paar zugewucherte Wege (wieso wächst dieses Grünzeug eigentlich so schnell, mir brennt jetzt noch das Bein vom Feindkontakt) bergab zurück in die Heimat ging.




🥰


----------



## Mausoline (17. Juli 2021)

Smithie schrieb:


> Noch einige Impressionen aus dem Wallis:
> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1305073
> ...​


 Das 3. Bild hier, ist das nicht im Rhonetal 🤔 das Städtchen Leuk unterhalb von Leukerbad?


----------



## Smithie (17. Juli 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das 3. Bild hier, ist das nicht im Rhonetal 🤔 das Städtchen Leuk unterhalb von Leukerbad?


Richtig erkannt!

Ausgangspunkt für die 50km-Waalwegetour nach Sion (Les sept bisses).


----------



## Mausoline (17. Juli 2021)

meine Eltern hatten gegenüber mal ein Ferienhäuschen 
freu mich, dass ich das noch erkenn 


und das Bild mit dem See 🤔 ist das Grimselpass?



Smithie schrieb:


> Ausgangspunkt für die 50km-Waalwegetour nach Sion (Les sept bisses).


Ist das eine Biketour? Die Waalwege sind ja nicht immer fahrbar.

.... ich hab gegoogelt, aber ist die offiziell erlaubt?


----------



## Smithie (18. Juli 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und das Bild mit dem See 🤔 ist das Grimselpass?


Nein, das ist der Blick vom Grand-Saint-Bernhard auf die italienische Seite.



Mausoline schrieb:


> Ist das eine Biketour? Die Waalwege sind ja nicht immer fahrbar.
> 
> .... ich hab gegoogelt, aber ist die offiziell erlaubt?


Das war die Sept-Bisses-Tour, da ist alles fahrbar und es gibt keine Bikeverbote. Aber unter der Woche sollte frau schon fahren, bei vielen Wanderern dürfte vor allem das Teil oberhalb von Sion keinen Spass machen, da das Ausweichen nicht immer ganz einfach ist. Auf jeden Fall ist es richtig eindrucksvoll, wie viel Aufwand früher betrieben wurde, um die Gegend urbar zu machen!


----------



## Mausoline (19. Juli 2021)

Smithie schrieb:


> Nein, das ist der Blick vom Grand-Saint-Bernhard auf die italienische Seite.
> ...



Irgendwie kams mir bekannt vor  das kenn ich nur vom Winter, dann ist es ca. vom Hospiz aus fotografiert.

Suonen bin ich da unten schon einige gelaufen, bei denen könnt ich mir nicht vorstellen, diese zu fahren. Sehr sehr eindrucksvoll und spannend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (19. Juli 2021)

Ich war gestern auf  dem Heidelbeerspitzkehrentrail unterwegs


----------



## Mausoline (25. Juli 2021)

Schon wieder ich 🤭

Mittwochabendrunde 



mit Bienenfeld



und heutige Eisbesorgungsrunde



mit Umwegen



für die gestern gepflückten Heidelbeeren




Eisdiele mit Riesenschlange, deshalb wurde der neue Eisautomat mit handmade Eis getestet -> super


----------



## sommerfrische (6. August 2021)

Mein Bikesommer läuft in diesem Jahr etwas zäh... das Wetter, diverse Notwendigkeiten ....
Ein bisschen was aber geht sich immer aus 






Diese Runde war besonders nett - etwas Treten ....






.. ein bisschen Schieben und Tragen und viiiiiel Spaß bei der flowigen Abfahrt 















Schön war´s. Jetzt darf das Wetter gern wieder so gut werden.


----------



## bikebecker (7. August 2021)

Hallo 
In Nauders. 




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## lucie (7. August 2021)

Hallo
Irgendwo in Richtung Nauders. 





Kalorien auftanken:



bei Kilometer


----------



## lucie (12. August 2021)

Mit einem Gang durchs Kornfeld


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. August 2021)

Vom Kurzurlaub zurück....

Ausbremsen der Gäste durch die Locals:




Kurzer "Rückblick":




Und Kaffeepause muss natürlich auch sein:


----------



## Mausoline (16. August 2021)

... und wie hats dir gefallen 🤔


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. August 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... und wie hats dir gefallen 🤔


Schreit nach Wiederholung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (27. August 2021)

Ein Kurztrip an den Brenner. Und mal was anderes gefahren als den Grenzkamm-Klassiker.





Wir (Yeti und ich) waren bei dieser Tour völlig allein.





Bei dieser urigen Hütte ging es dann abwärts. Erst stark verwachsen... dann versperrte ein Stacheldrahtzaun den Weg. Aber dann ging es laaaang und flowig bergab 






Wir machen mal Pause - ich habe schon schlechter gesessen 





Oben. Hochtreten macht hungrig.





Als ich kam, stand der ganz Radlständer voller E-Bikes, meines war das einzige Nicht-Mofa.





Tja, die Mofas sind die Forststraße wieder runtergerutscht - Yeti und ich haben was anderes gemacht 





Schön war´s


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. August 2021)

Ist das an der Blaserhütte?


----------



## sommerfrische (28. August 2021)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ist das an der Blaserhütte?


 gut erkannt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. August 2021)

Die Aussicht da ist einfach einmalig 
Und ich hab ein ähnliches Bild gemacht:




Und auch den Kaiserschmarrn hab ich mir schmecken lassen.


----------



## sommerfrische (11. September 2021)

Ein Kurzurlaub in der Schweiz  Nochmal kurz/kurz unterwegs, obwohl in den hohen Bergen schon Herbst ist.









Der Mond? Engadin! 

















Schön war´s


----------



## Mausoline (13. September 2021)

Ganz allein, wo warst du denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (13. September 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ganz allein, wo warst du denn


Ich war in Scuol ☀️


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. September 2021)

Also, als wir dort waren, wollte an unserem letzten Tag schon der Winter mal vorbeischauen:


----------



## Mausoline (14. September 2021)

das sieht ja schon wieder etwas düster aus 

Scoul kenn ich nur von unserer Tour 2014 über den Costainas. Von den Fotos her wär ich nie drauf gekommen.
Schön, da gibts ja scheints noch andere lohnende Optionen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. September 2021)

Das war Ende August. Und es liegt auch an meiner Kamera und meinen nicht vorhandenen Fotografierkünsten. Wetter war insgesamt eigentlich recht in Ordnung, nur einen Tag hatten wir viel Nebel und in der Nacht zum letzten Tag hat's dann halt leicht geregnet und weiter oben geschneit. Aber auf der Halbtagstour vor der Heimfahrt sind wir eh nicht mehr so hoch gekommen. Aber auf den beiden Gipfeln im Bild waren wir am ersten ganzen Tag gewesen... 
Aber wir hatten auch solches Wetter:


----------



## sommerfrische (14. September 2021)

Waren das Piz Clünas und Piz Minschun?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. September 2021)

Genau. Auf dem Clünas waren wir mit Bike, auf dem Minschun dann bis oben nur zu Fuß...


----------



## Mausoline (14. September 2021)

Danke für eure Fotos  sind gespeichert.


----------



## sommerfrische (14. September 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Genau. Auf dem Clünas waren wir mit Bike, auf dem Minschun dann bis oben nur zu Fuß...


----------



## Martina H. (19. September 2021)

...mein schöner Harz 






so einen freien Blick auf die Ottonadel hatte ich noch nie


----------



## sommerfrische (27. September 2021)

Hier ist ja wenig los. Alle unterwegs?
Ich auch 

Karwendelherbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (1. Oktober 2021)

Heute beim Rübenroden...


----------



## Martina H. (1. Oktober 2021)

...man sieht so wenig vom Bike - bei dem Licht hättest Du das auch besser in Szene setzen können...


----------



## lucie (1. Oktober 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...man sieht so wenig vom Bike - bei dem Licht hättest Du das auch besser in Szene setzen können...



Es geht doch um die Rüben, Du Rübe.


----------



## Martina H. (1. Oktober 2021)

...ok, halb von vorn, halb von hinten - kann man es sich ja zusammenbasteln...


----------



## Aninaj (7. Oktober 2021)

Kleine Abendrunde mit endlich mal wieder etwas freundlicherem Wetter. Aber kalt ist es geworden 🥶


----------



## bikebecker (9. Oktober 2021)

Hallo 
Im Taunus, alte Wege neu entdeckt. 






Das war letztes Jahr noch alles Wald. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (10. Oktober 2021)

schönes Wetter genutzt


----------



## Aninaj (11. Oktober 2021)

Kleine Abendrunde in den Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab gestern glaub ich meine letzte lange Tour für dieses Jahr aufn Berg gemacht. Bei den langen Abfahrten zum Schluß wirds inzwischen saukalt 🥶

Die Sonne hat sich allerdings gestern nicht lumpen lassen 








Etwas hab ich mich in der Zeit verschätzt  musste dann abkürzen und im letzten Licht bin ich dann wieder eingetrudelt




waren dann doch schöne 51km und 1050hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (14. Oktober 2021)

Mädels, der Herbst ist da! Schön, aber echt kalt!


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2021)

Phantasiabilder  

sind die wieder mit der Cam aufgenommen?


----------



## Aninaj (14. Oktober 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Phantasiabilder
> 
> sind die wieder mit der Cam aufgenommen?



Mit dem Smartfön aufgenommen. Hab bei den Abendrunden keine Extra Kamera dabei.


----------



## Bener (14. Oktober 2021)

Wo isn Bild 1 aufgenommen? Ich weiß ja, dass wir ungefähr aus der gleichen Ecke kommen, aber das erkenn ich nicht. Bild 3 kommt mir zumindest bekannt vor, auch wenn ich spontan nicht mehr weiß wo das war.

Gern PN, um das nicht öffentlich breitzutreten...


----------



## Aninaj (16. Oktober 2021)

In der Ebene lag alles in nebligem Dunst, etwas höher gab's Sonne satt. So muss das 🥰













Schaut allerdings wärmer aus, als es war 😅


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2021)

Heute den Sonnentag genutzt und eine 

auf bekanntem Trail bergauf




mal schauen was das Wetter woanders macht




bergab was Neues ausprobiert und für sehr schön  befunden, allerdings eher was ab Frühling




über diese Brücke muss ich gehn  um zu anderen mir unbekannten Pfaden zu gelangen




schöne gechillte Herbstrunde gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Oktober 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> [...]
> über diese Brücke muss ich gehn  um zu anderen mir unbekannten Pfaden zu gelangen
> [...]


Muss das nicht heißen : "über diese Brücke muss ich fahrn..." ???


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2021)

eigentlich heißts "über 7 brücken mußt du gehn"






oder "iwwa die Brück" von de Mannemerin Joy Fleming


----------



## sommerfrische (18. Oktober 2021)

Apropos Herbst 





Großer Ahornboden im Karwendel.


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2021)

Perfekt  Ahornboden und Karwendel im Herbst


----------



## Aninaj (23. Oktober 2021)

Heute mal wieder eine schöne Gravelrunde am Rhein gedreht… los ging’s aber am Neckar.




Egal in welche Richtung, am Horizont war immer blauer Hinmel zu sehen. Nur über mit erstreckten sich lauter Wolken… Kein Wunder, die große Wolkenmaschine war fleißig am produzieren.




Auf der anderen Rheinseite sah es erstmal auch nicht viel besser aus, dafür hatte ich den Weg fast für mich allein 🤗








Irgendwann erreichte ich dann auch fast das Ende der Wolken und genoss den Anblick der Rheinaue.




Ist aber echt schon ganz schön frisch geworden. Muss mal die Schuhheizung aus der Winterkiste holen 🙈

Schönes WE euch noch!


----------



## lucie (23. Oktober 2021)

Dann schließen wir uns mal an. 

Gravelrunde durchs Trias-Land nachdem Herr Ignaz mal wieder alles flachgelegt hat. 





Bissl Fitnesstraining:





Und wir sind fündig geworden:





Herbst kann auch richtig schön sein:


----------



## Martina H. (23. Oktober 2021)

jaaaaaaa, war echt schön unsere Graveltour





















wir hatten Gravelwiese, Graveluphill, Graveldownhill, feinsten Gravelwind, Gravelmatsch, Gravel sowieso, Gravellimbo, Gravelhürdenlauf...

 - war gut, jetzt bin ich schlachalle...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Oktober 2021)

Herbst-Farb-Therapie-Tour:


----------



## Martina H. (24. Oktober 2021)

...hab auch noch was herbstliches vom Wochenende - so liebe ich Herbst


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Oktober 2021)

Indian-Summer-Tour ums Modautal zum Saisonabschluss. Im Endeffekt ne Gravelrunde, aber mangels Gravelbike halt mit schwerem Gerät. 750 HM und 28 km.




Umgestürzte Bäume hatte es auch...




Und Felsen.




Noch mehr umgestürzte Bäume.




Und schöne Ausblicke.




Und ein Radarturm der Deutschen Flugsicherung.



Kuchen gab es zum Abschluss auch, retromäßig mit Kännchen Kaffee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (24. Oktober 2021)

Gestern Abend hab ich den Sonnenuntergang im Wingert eingefangen





Heute bin ich in der alten Heimat rauf aufn Berg 
den Grenzweg gefahren




Spitzkehrenweg 1 runter, nochmal hoch und Spitzkehrenweg 2 runter




und Mittelweg zurück





Kuchen gabs leider keinen


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (25. Oktober 2021)

Hi Aninaj


Darf ich fragen in welchem Gebirge das ist ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Aninaj schrieb:


> Wetterapp sagt (mal wieder) leicht erhöhte Gewitterwahrscheinlichkeit, aber die letzten Mal kam dann auch nix, daher den Stift zum WE fallen lassen und auf den Bock geschwungen:
> 
> Erstmal hoch zum weißen Stein. Außer mir schien niemand hoch zu fahren. Hab schon befürchtet ich hätte irgendwas verpasst... Oben waren dann aber doch ein paar andere Biker.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aninaj (25. Oktober 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Aninaj
> 
> 
> Darf ich fragen in welchem Gebirge das ist ?
> ...



Ich nehme mal an du meinst die zitierten Bilder. Das ist der Odenwald nördlich von Heidelberg. Heimatrevier sozusagen 😅


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2021)

Ihr solltet mal für das tolle Foto von @sommerfrische voten 









						Karwendelherbst II
					

Foto: Karwendelherbst II - Tagestouren 2021




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## sommerfrische (29. Oktober 2021)

Gerade wollte ich die Tour zu den Fotos posten 

Mit @Smithie einen der letzten tollen Herbsttage genutzt.





Nochmal höher hinauf.









Und lang und flowig wieder hinunter.





Eine tolle Landschaft und ein toller Trail


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2021)

So schön 

Ok, für die Tour meld ich mich für nächstes Jahr an  aber nur wenn sie keine 2000hm hat


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Oktober 2021)

Schöne Bilder!
Ich poste mal OT ein Bild ohne MtB aber mit den CH Alpen:






Ich nutze Flugzeuge nur sehr selten und auch nur für berufliche Termine, aber dieser Flug vor drei Tagen war ein besonderes Erlebnis!


----------



## sommerfrische (30. Oktober 2021)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> Ich poste mal OT ein Bild ohne MtB aber mit den CH Alpen:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Martina H. (30. Oktober 2021)

boah    :doppeldaumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (30. Oktober 2021)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> Ich poste mal OT ein Bild ohne MtB aber mit den CH Alpen:
> 
> 
> ...


Surselva mit dem Oberalppass und hinten links der Tödi.  

Bike & Ski gut!


----------



## bikebecker (31. Oktober 2021)

Hallo 
Herbst, bei 18C.


Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2021)

Noch was von vor der Zeitumstellung  da wärs heut um die Zeit nur noch dunkel gewesen "huhuuuu"





ganz schön dunkel unser Schwarzwald 




Wenn die Wetterlage besser ist sieht man hier bis in die Alpen


----------



## sommerfrische (1. November 2021)

Sehe gerade: ein tolles Foto von @Mausoline ist im FdT-Pool  

Schaut mal rein - hier hat sie das gar nicht eingestellt.


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2021)

mir hat das andere besser gefallen


----------



## sommerfrische (1. November 2021)

Das hier hat was von "Licht im Dunklen". An einem Feiertag mit Dauerregen irgendwie passend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2021)

Soo  nochmal was gegen das eklige Wetter rausgekramt von einer Dorfrunde letzte Woche
und ich war nicht allein unterwegs 




Friedlich die abgeernteten Weinberge in den schönsten Herbstfarben




knallrote Hagebutten am Wegesrand




angestrahlte Weinblätter




Blick nach Westen im späten Licht




und der aufkommende Dunst in der Ferne




laden hier immer wieder zum entspannten Verweilen über den Weinbergen ein


----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2021)

Was macht man Freitagnachmittags wenn man nicht auf den Berg kommt und weiter unten hats nur Nebel  ich hab mal links und rechts vom Weg geschaut und  

da stehn ja wunderschöne Bäume








und guck was sieht man durch den Hagebuttenbuschfotos kann man auch noch machen 




Schönen Sonntag euch


----------



## Aninaj (17. November 2021)

Seit Tagen schon ist es grau in grau. Da wurde es heute unverhofft plötzlich hell und die Sonne strahlte in die Wohnung. Also schnell in die Radklamotten gehüpft und das Rad aus dem Ständer gezottelt. Leider habe ich dafür scheinbar viel zu lange gebraucht. Vor dem Haus war schon wieder grau in grau.

Nur am Horizont zeigte sich noch ein Streifen Blau, also auf den Weg dahin gemacht.





Hinter mir wurde es dagegen eher immer dunkler




Egal, wenn ich schon mal auf dem Esel sitz,  schauen wir mal weiter. Ein Schwanenpaar sucht scheinbar auch besseres Wetter - zumindest paddeln sie in die gleiche Richtung 




Ein wenig Farbe gab es dann doch noch.




Das Schloss steht noch rum, die Farbenpracht des Herbst kommt aber nicht so richtig zur Geltung.




Auf dem Rückweg: hier fehlt den meisten Bäumen schon das Laub




Die Zwei lassen nochmal etwas bunte Stimmung aufkommen 🤗




Hab dann genug vom Winter, der Sommer kann wiederkommen 😅


----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Die Zwei lassen nochmal etwas bunte Stimmung aufkommen 🤗
> Anhang anzeigen 1373999



die sind mir grad schon im Bild davor ins Auge gestochen  super der runde Gelbe und farblich passend der Rotbraune 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Ein wenig Farbe gab es dann doch noch.
> Anhang anzeigen 1373996



aber der griesgrämige Blick macht das Wetter dann doch nicht besser 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Das Schloss steht noch rum, die Farbenpracht des Herbst kommt aber nicht so richtig zur Geltung.
> Anhang anzeigen 1373997



Das ist eine tolle Perspektive, virelleicht solltest du da mal mit einer anderen Kamera fotografieren in den nächsten Tagen 


Bei uns war die Sonne heut auch ungefähr 5 Minuten da, so schnell kannst du gar nicht sein 
aber die Aussichten für morgen Nachmittag sind gut


----------



## Martina H. (17. November 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab dann genug vom Winter, der Sommer kann wiederkommen 😅


+1


----------



## Aninaj (17. November 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> aber der griesgrämige Blick macht das Wetter dann doch nicht besser


Griesgrämig... hmm eher trotzig mit Farbe strahlen, trotzt des grau drum rum 😁



Mausoline schrieb:


> Das ist eine tolle Perspektive, virelleicht solltest du da mal mit einer anderen Kamera fotografieren in den nächsten Tagen


Ich fürchte da bringt auch ne bessere Kamera nicht sooo viel. Da braucht's einfach bissle mehr SONNEN-Licht 🌞


----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich fürchte da bringt auch ne bessere Kamera nicht sooo viel. Da braucht's einfach bissle mehr SONNEN-Licht 🌞



ja eben, die nächsten Tage mal vorbeifahren


----------



## Aninaj (17. November 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ja eben, die nächsten Tage mal vorbeifahren


Leider bis Sonntag nur Wolken gemeldet 😔 und dann soll’s noch kälter werden 🥶


----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2021)

Falscher Wetterbericht


----------



## Silvermoon (18. November 2021)

...mal ein paar Impressionen vom schönen goldenen Herbst vor ein paar Tagen...










...die vielleicht die graue Tristesse des derzeitigen Wetters ein wenig vertreibt (o;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (27. November 2021)

Hallo
Im Taunus.






Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. November 2021)

Da haben die Wetterfrösche gestern ja Recht behalten. Ist schon schön, so frischer Schnee.


----------



## Votec Tox (30. November 2021)

Endlich Schnee!







Und schwupps war er wieder weg, dafür Sonne:







Thematisch passend das Yeti vor schwarzen Punkten ;-)







Und mittem im Wald entdeckt, da hat sich Jemand richtig Mühe gegeben:





Das ist ca. 2m hoch!


----------



## Martina H. (30. November 2021)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Endlich Schnee!





Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und schwupps war er wieder weg,


...nur gut, weg mit dem weissen Gerätze...

...ich nehm...


Votec Tox schrieb:


> dafür Sonne:


----------



## Aninaj (8. Januar 2022)

War heute im Winterwonderland unterwegs





Natürlich mit Schloß(blick)




Schnee an Schuhen und Rad 




Und Weitsicht 




Da hatte das Weiße Zeugs dann aber irgendwie ne andere Farbe angenommen


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Januar 2022)

Hihi, ich dachte auch, mein kleines Schwarzes würde heute im Schnee mal sauber werden. Sieht aber irgendwie genauso aus wie bei dir.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2022)

Hallo Ladies    wo seid ihr    keine mehr von euch unterwegs   😢  schade

Oben aufm Berg hat es bei uns noch Schnee, da bin ich am Freitag noch eine schöne Runde LL gelaufen 




und gestern hab ich meine erste Schneetour mitm Bike gemacht diesen Winter  
Stopp am ersten Aussichtsplätzchen




hat Spaß gemacht aufm Schnee  zu fahren 




was für ein super Wetter 🌞 und altbekannter super Aussichtspausenplatz 




Was macht ihr denn so  🤔


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Februar 2022)

Doch doch, sind schon unterwegs. Zumindest langsam wieder nach krankheitsbedingter Pause. Samstag endlich mal wieder ne größere Runde sogar mit Höhenmetern. Und da die Sonne schien und die Temperaturen vorne ein Plus hatten, auch wieder mit kurzer Hose.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2022)

Bei uns im Wald und auf der Höh wars dann doch noch ein paar grad kälter und nix für kurze Hose.

Du hast natürlich keinen leichten Job zur Zeit, hattest du dir das C eingefangen  Ich war auch 2 Wochen lang mit Erkältung ausgeschaltet, zum Glück nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Februar 2022)

Ach der Job geht genauso wie alle anderen zur Zeit halt etwas eingeschränkt und nerviger - und genau wie bei allen anderen ist das Schlimmste die Verwirrung wegen Teststrategien, Quarantäne und was weiß ich noch alles.
Ob's das C war, weiß ich nicht. War schon geboostert und der Schnelltest und Antigen-Test beim Doc waren negativ. PCR-Test wurd beim Doc nicht gemacht. Ich hab mir halt auch mit Krankheitsbeginn 24.12. nicht gerade die beste Zeit ausgesucht. Bin aber eh nicht in Clubs oder Biergarten gegangen... Jetzt wieder gesund, das ist das einzige, was zählt...


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Februar 2022)

Huhu, hier ein "Lebenszeichen" von mir, das allerdings nichts mit Radfahren zu tun hat  





Mit Kind erleben wir gerade die "andere Seite" beim Thema "Schule" und sind froh und dankbar, dass es wieder so viel Präsenzunterricht gibt


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2022)

Ich bin nicht unfroh, dass meine Kids schon ne Weile aus dem Alter raus sind
und dass der Enkel noch nicht bei uns rumspringt.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Februar 2022)

...was Eltern derzeit abverlangt wird ist echt heftig - bin froh, das ich nicht mehr Eltern (von schulpflichtigen Kids) bin...


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2022)

Puh, für kurze Hosen bin ich gerade echt zu verfroren, und die Matschparty daheim mag ich auch nicht für die Nachwelt festhalten. Ich träume derweil ein wenig weiter von Sonne und Meer. Wenn sich so langsam alles wieder beruhigt, könnte man ja bald wieder... 🥰


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2022)

Ich habs ja nicht so mit den Inseln  aber ich verfolge Stuntzi bereits längere Zeit und bin doch von manchen Gegenden begeistert und könnte mich vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht  auch mal in Richtung z.B. Andalusien bewegen ....
wenn da nicht die Alpen dazwischen wären 

aber wer weiß, was noch so kommt die nächsten Jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2022)

Oh ja, Andalusien ist auch sehr schön. Aber nix für den Sommer, viel zu heiß. Und im tiefen Winter zu kalt. Daher kommt sich das mit den Alpen erfreulicher Weise nicht so arg in die Quere, weil's dort ideal ist während es in den Alpen wetterwechselig bäh ist 
Die beste Zeit ist imo Oktober bis Mitte November, da ist es dort noch angenehm warm, meistens trocken und die Wege sind gut hergerichtet. Frühjahr ist extrem hübsch mit sehr vielen Blüten, aber auf der Kehrseite hat man zu der Zeit gern mal ein Problem mit Bachquerungen am Rand der hohen Berge, zwecks Schmelzwasser (die Pfade sind halt nicht so geschleckt wie in den Zentralalpen mit Brückchen allewo, sondern man darf an vielen Stellen einfach furten)


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2022)

das merk ich mir mal für meine zukünftigen Planungen


----------



## Smithie (15. Februar 2022)

@Mausoline Die Winterbilderflut ist ins WP umgezogen, aber das weisst du ja


----------



## Mausoline (15. Februar 2022)

Ich weiß    und nicht alle mögen die Schneebilder 🤔

Vielleicht freut sich aber doch die Eine oder Andere über ein paar schöne Bildchen in der schwierigen Zeit  auch wenn sich einige verkrümelt haben inzwischen


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Februar 2022)

Schöne Bilder mit und ohne Schnee!

Was zum Schmunzeln:

Sonntagssonnentour am See entlang incl. Schockistopp:






Wir - ein Kumpel auf seinem Fatbike und ich auf meinem knapp 40 Jahre alten Moulton (17" Slicks mit 8 Bar) - fuhren als "Dick und Doof":






Irgendwie haben alle, denen wir begegneten, gelacht


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2022)

... - kann ich verstehen


----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2022)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder mit und ohne Schnee!
> 
> Was zum Schmunzeln:
> 
> ...



Da bläst sich aber eins mächtig auf - Angeber, voll der Poser...


----------



## bikebecker (16. Februar 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Da bläst sich aber eins mächtig auf - Angeber, voll der Poser...


Moin
Soll ich mal die Bilder von deinem Fatbike rausgesucht 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2022)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Moin
> Soll ich mal die Bilder von deinem Fatbike rausgesucht
> Gruß bikebecker






Meinst Du das hier?


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2022)

Votec Tox schrieb:


>


Ich finde, das sieht aus als ob sich das Kleine an die breite schützende Schulter anlehnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (17. Februar 2022)

Die ersten schönen Tage wurden hier auch gut genutzt   









Bevor die Sonne raus kam, hat sich die regionale Mädelstruppe nicht abhalten lassen vom biken. 
Wir haben uns einfach im Berg vor dem Wetter versteckt 

Als zwei Mädelstruppen wurden wir von Nina Hoffmann durch das Bergwerk in Kamsdorf geführt
Untertage MTB

Es war ein mega Erlebnis und ist nur zu empfehlen


----------



## sommerfrische (17. Februar 2022)

Im Stollen zu biken stand wirklich nie auf meiner Liste. Aber bei dem Wetter gerade (Sturm mit sintflutartigem Regen) hat der Gedanke an einrn großen Deckel was  Und war sicher ein Erlebnis


----------



## Mausoline (17. Februar 2022)

Coole Idee 

aber nicht jeder Stollen ist dafür geeignet


----------



## Aninaj (19. Februar 2022)

Ich steh mehr auf das gelbe Ding da am Himmel, welches sich endlich auch mal wieder in voller Pracht gezeigt hat 







Schönes Wochenende den Damen.


----------



## bikebecker (19. Februar 2022)

Hallo 
In der Sonne unterwegs. 



Und die Klamotten perfekt abgestimmt. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Februar 2022)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> In der Sonne unterwegs.
> Anhang anzeigen 1423633
> Und die Klamotten perfekt abgestimmt.
> Gruß bikebecker


Und wie immer völlig zufällig aus dem Schrank gezogen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Februar 2022)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Und wie immer völlig zufällig aus dem Schrank gezogen


Joah - wer clever kauft, hat immer farblich passendes. Man muss sich halt nur einmal auf ne Farbe einigen.


----------



## Martina H. (20. Februar 2022)

50 Shades of blue


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Februar 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> 50 Shades of blue


Das sind die Farben nach dem Sturz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (20. Februar 2022)

...da kommt ja dann noch gelb und grün dazu


----------



## Mausoline (20. Februar 2022)

Also alles wieder offen und möglich 

Es scheint als ob sich doch der Frühling durchsetzt.
Hab gestern auch mal die Lage nach dem Sturm gecheckt   1 Baum überm Weg, Wege erstaunlich trocken aber Eisdiele hat noch zu


----------



## Wendeline (26. Februar 2022)

Im Sauerland ist es teilweise noch sehr winterlich. Daher ging es heute mit den Splitboards raus 😀


----------



## bikebecker (5. März 2022)

Hallo 
Im Taunus nur Eis und Matsch, deshalb am Main entlang. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (5. März 2022)

...wem iss'n das Bergamont?


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. März 2022)

Das erste mal in diesem Jahr zum Hahnenkamm. War leider schlammiger als gedacht. Richtig schöne Lehmpampe. Klebte wie blöd am Bike und in den Reifen. Egal. Die neuen Bremsen am Argon Primo sind jetzt eingebremst.
Am Trailende:




Und auf dem Heimweg ein Schneeglöckchenfeld. Haben sich offensichtlich in der Jahreszeit vertan. Zumindest hatte ich in Erinnerung, dass die eher im Januar blühen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (18. März 2022)

Zwar etwas windig, dafür aber größtenteils sonnig




über schier endlose Gravelpisten




Durchs große Tor




Und dem Wasser folgend




Wer findet den Reiher?




Immer rauf, gegen den Wind 💨




Entlang der Wolkengrenze




Für den Rückweg hat sich die Bahn mal wieder nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, aber das wäre ja auch mal was ganz Neues gewesen. Zum Glück hatte ich ein Rad dabei und musste für die letzten Stationen nicht noch länger rumstehen. 😅


----------



## sommerfrische (22. März 2022)

Wenn's mit den Skiern nicht mehr gut geht ... müssen die Berge noch lange nicht schneefrei sein 





In dieser Richtung sieht's aus wie Frühling ... einmal um 180 Grad gedreht, sah es so aus ...




Da wäre es rauf zu einem Gipfelchen gegangen, Sulz und Batz haben allerdings eine Planänderung nahegelegt 





Auch nicht schlecht, der Plan B. (Und richtig fein, nach der Winterpause mal wieder mein Yeti zu bewegen )


----------



## Aninaj (27. März 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> soso,
> 
> 
> ...was, wann, wo, warum???



Was:
Eine kleine 3-TagesTour

Wann:
Mi-Fr dieser Woche

Wo:
In Baden-Württemberg

Warum:
Wetter war super, frau hat ja sonst nix zu tun und da kann man doch mal auf Reisen gehen:

*Tag1:*

Den Neckar hoch - Abkürzung über Sinsheim - weiter den Neckar rauf

Ladenburg am Neckar




Kurz vor Neckargemünd





Etwas vom Weg abgekommen, aber viel schöner als geplant 




Concorde in Sinsheim (hinter mit stauten sich die Autos an der Einfahrt zur Waschanalage 🥴 )




Wieder am Neckar




Meine Unterkunft für die erste Nacht in Besigheim am Neckar.




Tages-Daten:


----------



## Aninaj (27. März 2022)

*Tag 2:*

Immer noch am Neckar und weiter rauf:





Nettes Spiegelbild zum Frühstück




Ne Menge Wein wird hier angebaut. Aktuell schaut es allerdings eher trist aus.




Mein Navi hat mich hier irre geführt, dafür ein nette Brücke gesehen 




Immer noch am Neckar in Stuttgart.




Vesperpause in einem Stuttgarter Park (?) kurz vor der Dauerbaustelle 🥴




Nach einigen ungemütlichen Kilometern lande ich kurz vor dem heutigen Ziel auf dem Schnellradweg nach Böblingen... da kann man es echt laufen lassen. Aber ob es das braucht?




Mein Rad verbringt die Nacht allein im Stall, der dafür super sicher ist, nicht mal die Angestellten kannten den Raum 🙄




Für mich geht's die Nacht hoch hinaus.




Tages-Daten:


----------



## Aninaj (27. März 2022)

*Day 3:*

Heute geht es wieder heim, querfeldein sozusagen. Erstmal durch einige Felder, die ziemlich trostlos aussehen.




Schafhausen muss natürlich auch fotodokumentarisch festgehalten werden




Nach ein wenig auf und ab lande ich auf dem WürmtalWeg, den ich vor 2 Jahren bei Regen bewältigt habe. Heute genieße ich die Sonne und die trockenen Wege 🤗




Die Würm




Der WürmtalWeg endet natürlich an der goldenen Pforte und das Bild konnte ich mir dann wieder nicht verkneifen 😇




Nach einigen fiesen Anstiegen in und hinter Pforzheim eine kleine Verschnaufspause mit Aussicht.




Ich nähere mich langsam bekanntem Terrain und mir geht das Wasser aus. Natürlich komme ich jetzt nicht mehr an einem Friedhof vorbei und so mache ich einen kleinen Abstecher zum  Bäcker im nächsten Ort.




Das Ende ist wie immer etwas zäh, man kennt alles und weiß ganz genau was kommt und irgendwann stehe ich dann wieder am  Neckar. Auf einer heimischen Brücke 😎




TagesDaten:


----------



## Martina H. (28. März 2022)

Supi  allein unterwegs? Schöne Gegend, schöne Eindrücke - ist der Würmtalweg die ganze Zeit so "lauschig"?

Einfach mal so weg, hachja :träum:

Sieht so aus, als ob sich der Engländer für Dich wirklich gelohnt hat...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. März 2022)

Wow, tolle Leistung für so früh im Jahr. Und natürlich schöne Eindrücke!


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. März 2022)

Mein Neid ist dir sicher.


----------



## Aninaj (28. März 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Supi  allein unterwegs? Schöne Gegend, schöne Eindrücke - ist der Würmtalweg die ganze Zeit so "lauschig"?



Mein Rad und ich, das sind doch schon zwei 😜 . Tatsächlich hat allein den Vorteil, dass man auf niemandem Rücksicht nehmen muss und genau da Pause machen, schnell fahren, trödeln kann, wo man grade Bock dazu hat 

Der Würmtalweg ist die ganze Zeit sehr schön zu fahren. Anfangs etwas Schottr, gegen Ende dann Asphalt, aber sonst lauschiger Waldboden.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als ob sich der Engländer für Dich wirklich gelohnt hat...



Wird gut bewegt der Gute. Bisher etwas über 9000 km 🤗



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wow, tolle Leistung für so früh im Jahr. Und natürlich schöne Eindrücke!



Das sag mal bitte meiner Garmin Uhr, die meint das war pille palle und ich soll mich gefälligst mal ein wenig mehr anstrengen 😳



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Mein Neid ist dir sicher.



Da hatte ich aber auch wirklich Glück mit dem Wetter. Hätte auch nochmal richtig ungemütlich werden können.


----------



## Martina H. (29. März 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Tatsächlich hat allein den Vorteil, dass man auf niemandem Rücksicht nehmen muss und genau da Pause machen, schnell fahren, trödeln kann, wo man grade Bock dazu hat


...stimmt schon, aber mir fehlt da was 


Aninaj schrieb:


> Wird gut bewegt der Gute. Bisher etwas über 9000 km 🤗


...wow  und ich dachte schon Mausel hat viel Kilometer...

Mit was/wie planst Du Deine Touren?

Hör mir auf mit Garmin...hier ist auch so ein Sklaventreiber im Haushalt  (nicht meiner)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (29. März 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Mit was/wie planst Du Deine Touren?



Meist mit Komoot, das kann ich halbwegs spontan auch unterwegs machen.
Hab jetzt auch mal BRouter probiert, aber ist etwas umständlicher, das aufs Garmin zu bekommen, unterwegs geht das gar nicht. 
Routing mit BRouter war aber gut, bis auf kleine Patzer die im Unterholz endeten 😅 insgesamt aber deutlich graveliger als die Komoot Graveleinstellung.


----------



## lucie (31. März 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch mal BRouter probiert, aber ist etwas umständlicher, das aufs Garmin zu bekommen, unterwegs geht das gar nicht.



Doch geht. 

Die App auf's Handy und als Widget auf's Garmin. Die GPX-Datei aus dem BRouter muss in dem Downloadordner Deines Handys stehen, dann geht unterwegs auch die Übertragung via Bluetooth vom Handy auf's Garmin oder den Sklaventreiber. 

Den BRouter finde ich Klasse, komme eher mit Komoot nicht zurecht...


----------



## Martina H. (31. März 2022)

...Brouter ist Top :doppeldaumen:


----------



## Aninaj (31. März 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Die App auf's Handy und als Widget auf's Garmin.



Nope… habe ich falsches Handy…


----------



## lucie (31. März 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Nope… habe ich falsches Handy…



Ein fauler angebissener Apfel?


----------



## Aninaj (22. April 2022)

Heute das schöne Wetter genutzt und mit dem Gravelbike gen Norden gezogen ☺️










Sieht super idyllisch aus, leider ist direkt daneben die Autobahn, hab trotzdem kurz verweilt.





Es gab jede Menge Schotter, von super fein bis ätzend grob. In letzter Zeit passiere ich immer öfter Stellen im Wald, auf denen so ganz grober Schotter ausgelegt wurde, der aber noch nicht verfestigt ist und sich deswegen echt Bescheiden fährt. Und das oft auf ausgewiesenen Radstrecken. Keine Ahnung, was die sich dabei denken... Heute zum Glück nur ein kurzes Stück von ein paar hundert Metern.







Hier dachte ich auch erst, oh wie schön, ein kleiner See, und dann knallten mehrere Schüsse... da bin ich dann doch lieber schnell weiter.


----------



## sommerfrische (22. April 2022)

Ich war auch unterwegs ... und muss wohl nicht verraten, wo ich war 

Wegen des Osterverkehrs sind wir mit dem Zug gefahren, am Stau bei Mori vorbeigeradelt.. Und schon ist der See da 





So schön, endlich wieder Höhenmeter in kurz/kurz zu machen 





Na gut, brütend heiß oder windstill war es in der Höhe dann doch nicht 









In den hohen Bergen, man sieht´s deutlich, liegt noch Schnee.





Lago-Flow 





Schön war´s. So darf die Saison zuhause gern weitergehen


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. April 2022)

Aufgrund der Wartezeit auf den Rest der Truppe auch mal wieder ein Unterwegsfoto gemacht. Weil die Farben so schön waren.
Reharadeln am Main und dann rüber bis zur Rückersbacher Schlucht. Natürlich weder hoch noch runter, sondern nur Einfallen im Schluchthof zwecks Essen fassen.
Aber immerhin 150 HM auf 71 km. Dank vorwiegend Rückenwind auf dem Rückweg noch ein 20,2er Schnitt geschafft. Aber der Hinweg war echt zäh.


----------



## Mausoline (24. April 2022)

Kondi ist echt mies, da guck ich mal was die Natur so macht 

super toll blühende Bäume und fast keine Bienen 😢




dafür s´Rädle geschmückt 😅




klasse Frischwasser getankt




den Steg hab ich nicht getestet 




Sumpfdotterblumen  ewige Liebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (24. April 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> *Day 3:*
> Nach ein wenig auf und ab lande ich auf dem WürmtalWeg, den ich vor 2 Jahren bei Regen bewältigt habe. Heute genieße ich die Sonne und die trockenen Wege 🤗
> Die Würm
> Anhang anzeigen 1446716
> ...



 warst mal wieder in meiner Gegend, supi 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Supi  allein unterwegs? Schöne Gegend, schöne Eindrücke - ist der Würmtalweg die ganze Zeit so "lauschig"?
> 
> Einfach mal so weg, hachja :träum:


Der Würmtalradweg ist zwar lauschig, aber vor allem am Wochenende stark frequentiert.
Dafür hat es im Bereich PF - Würm eine Reihe netter Trails, der Ostweg (fängt auch an dieser Pforte an) geht ein Stück parallel und auf und ab zum Radweg


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2022)

...auch mal wieder unterwegs











zwar nicht so spektakulär wie die lucie 









Spass gemacht hat es trotzdem


----------



## bikebecker (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo 
Grüne Hölle Odenwald. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## sommerfrische (5. Mai 2022)

Frühling!


----------



## sommerfrische (12. Mai 2022)

Schnee-, aber nicht hitze-frei 





Eine erste Ahnung von Bergsommer.









Drittbester Moment des Tages


----------



## Martina H. (14. Mai 2022)

Gestern Abend









wo ist das Frühstück?





da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Mai 2022)

In der Odenwaldhölle:

Viecher.




Wasser.




Und nochmal Wasser.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2022)

1. Pfalztest bei Hochsommertemperaturen  🥵

Nach ziemlich steilen Auffahrten und für mich einem neuen sehr positiven Bergauffahrgefühl gabs in diesem Tourireichen Bereich doch noch einsame stimmungsvolle Abschnitte 








Bergab habe ich allerdings ab und zu gemerkt, dass das Bike auch nicht von alleine fährt 




hat trotzdem saumäßig Spaß gemacht  




Alt bekannte Strecken nach vielen Jahren wieder gefahren




und dann noch einer älteren Bikegegnerin mit entsprechendem T-Shirt Platz gemacht auf dem äußerst wenig begangenen Pfad, da die Heerscharen fast alle auf dem steilen Forstweg unterwegs waren.


----------



## Smithie (3. Juni 2022)

Frühsommer in den Bergen 

Auffi aufn Berg!





Gipfelsieg mit Blick zu abgehakten Bergen 





Da lang!





Weiter auf Waldtrails





Locationinfo 





Schee is!


----------



## Smithie (5. Juni 2022)

Frühsommer in den Bergen, Teil 2 

Panorama kurz nach dem Start






Durch alte, noch nicht schickimikisierte Dörfer



Der Rückfahrtstrail verläuft am Hang im Hintergrund, etwa auf Höhe der Kirchturmuhr.


Sowas wünscht frau sich auch in anderen Gegenden





Wiesenflowtrails





Lieber-nicht-stürzen-Trails





Bergblumenwiesentrails





Noch etwas Nervenkitzel, bevor es über einen spassigen Kurvenwaldtrail zurück ins Tal geht.





A Traum woar's!


----------



## bikebecker (11. Juni 2022)

Hallo 
Im Taunus. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Mausoline (12. Juni 2022)

War ein bißchen in der Heimat unterwegs 





und hab vom guten Wasser genascht 😋


----------



## lucie (13. Juni 2022)

Das Kleine ist ja immer noch so schüchtern und versteckt sich hinter allem, was es finden kann oder es stiehlt sich, jedoch nicht ganz erfolgreich, aus dem Bildausschnitt. 

Dabei sollte es doch deutlich fotogener sein als die Trinkgutaufbewahrungsmöglichkeit in Wagenfarbe.


----------



## Chrige (13. Juni 2022)

Ein paar Impressionen meiner gestrigen Tour:
Nach einem brutal steilen Aufstieg (hauptsächlich in der brütenden Sonne)...







Aussicht geniessen...






Und dann die Abfahrt runter brettern





Vom Trail habe ich leider keine Bilder aber immernoch ein riesen Grinsen im Gesicht. Wow, jetzt weiss ich wirklich, zu was das neue Bike im Stande ist... Es war sehr verblockt aber es ging alles reibungslos, so dass ich nie absteigen musste.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Juni 2022)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ein paar Impressionen meiner gestrigen Tour:
> Nach einem brutal steilen Aufstieg (hauptsächlich in der brütenden Sonne)...
> Anhang anzeigen 1496878
> Anhang anzeigen 1496877
> ...


Sind dort deine Hometrails?


----------



## Chrige (13. Juni 2022)

Ja, bin zwar mit der Bahn eine Station zum Start gefahren, um ein paar Kilometer zu sparen aber am Schluss der Tour bis zu mir nachhause gerollt.
Der Berg auf dem wir waren ist die Rigi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (13. Juni 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Das Kleine ist ja immer noch so schüchtern und versteckt sich hinter allem, was es finden kann oder es stiehlt sich, jedoch nicht ganz erfolgreich, aus dem Bildausschnitt.
> 
> Dabei sollte es doch deutlich fotogener sein als die Trinkgutaufbewahrungsmöglichkeit in Wagenfarbe.



Extra Brunnenbild für @lucie  😘





und noch eins   war extra unterwegs heut





nebenbei entdeckt, noch eine Schönheit ☺️





und ne Plantage


----------



## Smithie (14. Juni 2022)

Frühsommer in den Bergen, Teil 3

Auffi aufn Berg, schon wieder 






Auf Panoramatrails rauf ...





... und runter





Anderntags wieder rauf





Vorbei an bizarren Felsformationen





Mit Blick aufs Skitourenparadies wieder runter





In den tieferen Lagen führen die Trails oft über alte Verbindungswege zwischen den Dörfern im Tal und den Almen





Auch Nichtbiker kommen in der Gegend auf ihre Kosten: Alpinisten auf den Gletscherbergen im Hintergrund, Kletterer an den kleinen Wänden im Vordergrund





Finale Grande









Ziel in Sicht





Höchster Punkt: 2674m





Belohnung





Schee woar's, à la prochaine!


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Juni 2022)

@Smithie traumhaft  

Während du schon im Hochgebirge herumsurfst, treibe ich mich auf deinen Hometrails im Mittelgebirge herum 





Der 16-jährige Trainingspartner ist für die Handyknipse einfach zu schnell 





Wenigstens die Blümchen haben stillgehalten 









Grüße vom Familienausflug


----------



## Smithie (15. Juni 2022)

Sind ab morgen auch dort unterwegs, allerdings in der Vertikale .

Und: wird aus deinem Sohn noch ein Biker? Vielleicht nicht gleich, sondern später, wenn er nicht mehr glaubt, dass er sich von der Mama abgrenzen muss .


----------



## Smithie (22. Juni 2022)

Frühsommer in den Bergen, Nachtrag

Flora









Fauna









Kuriositäten am Wegesrand


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Juni 2022)

Im Karwendel


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Juli 2022)

Am Donnerstag in Lenzerheide, ein bißchen DH WC Luft schnappen,
da die Strecken natürlich für die Touristen gesperrt waren, bin ich mal hoch zum Gipfel, wo ich nach 2 Platten, dann einen geschlitzten Mantel am Hinterrad hatte...






Dann eben mit meinen Freunden aus Schweden "abgehangen" und vor der Gondel dann:
Loic Bruni 






Am Freitag war es mir zu voll, um mit dem Wagen von Klosters zur Lenzerheide zu fahren, also via Bike, hochwärts meist mit der Kabinenbahn:

Klosters, Gotschna, Davos, Weissfluhjoch, Strela, dann der Versuch den Tritt zu nehmen, habe mich aber die 265 rutschigen Holzstufen mit einer Hand am Seil und in der anderen Hand den Downhiller nicht getraut! Wieder zurück zum Strela Pass und da runter nach lengwies und nach Arosa hochgestrampelt, dort hoch und 1x den neuen Trail gefahren, wieder hoch  und via Urdenbahn in die Lenzerheide, später dann runter (meist Trails) bis Chur und fix und foxy mit dem Zug zurück nach Klosters.


Morgens um kurz nach 8 Uhr von Klosters auf Gotschna:






Auf der ganzen Tour bis nach Arosa nur drei Menschen/Wanderer getroffen - ab Arosa natürlich jede Menge Leute.






Strela, keine Galerie mehr:






Kurz vorm Scheitern am Tritt:






Zurück zum Strela und runter Richtung Arosa:






In Arosa ging es wieder hoch:






Und nach der Urdenbahn dann der Blick in die Lenzerheide:






Dann runter bis Chur, inzwischen nach über 5000 Tiefenmetern recht k.o., prompt mitten in Chur ein Trail mit ca. 20 Spitzkehren runter zum Krematorium! 






Heute gemütlich 1x Flue auf Madrisa, das reichte mir dann...






Und was sagt mein Zuschauer dazu?


----------



## Chrige (9. Juli 2022)

Cool, wenn du wieder da in der Gegend rumfährst, komme ich gerne mal mit. Um Moment bin ich allerdings in Serfaus am biken und wäre somit nicht verfügbar gewesen 😉


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Juli 2022)

Das machen wir! Ich war ja in Lenzerheide, um meine Freunde aus Schweden am DH WC zu besuchen.
Dank denen stand ich auch neben Bruni an der Bahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (9. Juli 2022)

Chrige schrieb:


> Cool, wenn du wieder da in der Gegend rumfährst, komme ich gerne mal mit. Um Moment bin ich allerdings in Serfaus am biken und wäre somit nicht verfügbar gewesen 😉


da kommen dann auch noch ein paar Fotöchen oder


----------



## Mausoline (9. Juli 2022)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Klosters, Gotschna, Davos, Weissfluhjoch, Strela, dann der Versuch den Tritt zu nehmen, habe mich aber die 265 rutschigen Holzstufen mit einer Hand am Seil und in der anderen Hand den Downhiller nicht getraut! Wieder zurück zum Strela Pass und da runter nach lengwies und nach Arosa hochgestrampelt, dort hoch und 1x den neuen Trail gefahren, wieder hoch  und via Urdenbahn in die Lenzerheide, später dann runter (meist Trails) bis Chur und fix und foxy mit dem Zug zurück nach Klosters...


Das musste ich jetzt auf der Karte nachvollziehen, wow 

Die Strecken die du runter gefahren bist, können wir das auch  oder brucht man unbedingt einen Downhiller


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juli 2022)

Man braucht keinen DHler, zudem können moderne Enduros meist mehr als mein kurzer und wendiger DH Rahmen von 2013. Ein modernes DH Bike wäre wohl eher fehl am Platz.
Mir geht es nur um meine Gabel, die so fein anspricht, daß ich nach einem langen Tag Trailgerumpel keine HWS Beschwerden habe, mit meinem wirklich guten Yeti habe ich das bereits nach wenigen Stunden.
Zudem gibt mir (!) mein altes, treues Demo sehr viel Sicherheit und ich finde wenn man allein im Hochgebirge unterwegs ist, zumindest geht es mir so, bin ich immer viel vorsichtiger als zu Zweit oder Dritt.
Ich fahre allein auch deutlich langsamer und die 200 mm saugen die großen Steine einfach so weg ;-)


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2022)

Irgendwie passend zum Thema welches Bike wofür geeignet ist.
Wir haben gestern im Pfälzer Outback die Reihe "ways to scare yourself on the little bike" fortgesetzt  Mit einem Enduro (selbst wenn's nur ein Hardtail ist) rollt man da entspannt grinsend runter und macht sich einen Kaffee dabei. Mit dem Dropbar-Monsterchen dagegen...

äh, will ich das? 🤔




ma guggn, mit dem Enduro geht's ja eigentlich 🧐




halt Moment, das geht mir jetzt alles zu schnell, könnte ich das bitte nochmal überdenken, was für eine kack Idee 🤨




fuuuu** ist das tief  Fahrtechnik-Trainer bitte weggucken🙈




puh! 😅





Zur Nachahmung mit geeigneteren Rädern empfohlen 🤡


----------



## lucie (10. Juli 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> äh, will ich das? 🧐



...äh nö, willich nich... 

Mein Dropbar ist zu schmal und die verstellbare Sattelstütze war heute nicht im Angebot.

Dafür 110km Schotter, zugewucherte Feld- und Wiesenwege und ein wenig Asphalt gab es auch noch.

Ach ja, und Mais. Da wäre ein breiter Endurolenker auch eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Juli 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (13. Juli 2022)

Ich habe leider kaum Fotos vom Wochenende in Serfaus, da ich im Camp war und wir da mehr mot Fahrtechnik als mit fotografieren beschäftigt waren.
Aber hier ein paar von meiner Hauswand gestern Abend.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Juli 2022)

Und wie hats dir in Serfaus gefallen?
Ich kenns nur vom Winter ⛷️ da geäfllts mir sehr gut.


----------



## Chrige (15. Juli 2022)

Serfaus ist ein absolutes Bikeparadies (vor allem, wenn man gerne abwärts fährt). Ich war aber schon oft dort und kannte es somit. Vier Tage Fahrtechnikkurs hat echt was gebracht. Hatte mich zwar am Anfang wie ein Anfänger gefühlt, da es angelernte Fehler zu beseitigen gab (und teilweise immer noch gibt). 
Hier ein paar Fotos vom einzigen Fotostopp, den wir gemacht haben:


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juli 2022)

Die nächste Location (mit Fahrtechnik?) auf meiner Bucket-Liste.....
Das wird ja richtig stressig, alles noch abzuarbeiten.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Juli 2022)

Kannst ja vorsichtig bekannt geben, wenn du das planst


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juli 2022)

Mache ich. Dieses Jahr wird es nix mehr, das ist verplant, auch mit Dingen, auf die ich keine Lust habe, aber manches muss halt. Außer die Wände in der Wohnung streichen. Dass ist nicht muss, nur will. Aber nächstes Jahr, sobald die Termine für Fahrtechnikkurse dort feststehen.


----------



## Chrige (17. Juli 2022)

Heute morgen eine kurze Runde auf Hometrails


----------



## sommerfrische (17. Juli 2022)

Schönes Rad übrigens  
Meine sind: schwarz, schwarz, weiß, silber, grau, dunkelblau.
Ich glaube, ich brauche noch eins mit mehr Farbe


----------



## Smithie (17. Juli 2022)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich brauche noch eins mit mehr Farbe


Ich glaub', @Mausoline hätte da einen Tipp


----------



## Smithie (18. Juli 2022)

Teaser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (18. Juli 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Teaser
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1518571​


Iiiiih, bleib bloß weg mit solchen Bildern. Wo es doch im Büro so schön ist


----------



## Smithie (18. Juli 2022)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Iiiiih,


Das ist aber kein Iiiiiih!


----------



## Mausoline (19. Juli 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Teaser
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1518571​



Wohoo bist du den grad unterwegs 

Gibts neue Tipps, wir planen gerade 1 Woche Wallis


----------



## Smithie (19. Juli 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gibts neue Tipps, wir planen gerade 1 Woche Wallis


Das weisse im Hintergrund ist der -- Weisshorn .

Leider schon wieder daheim aus dem gelobten Genusstrailland .
Bilder gibt's in Kürze .

Schick mir eine PN mit euren Ideen und ich kann vielleicht weiterhelfen -- ich kenne natürlich nicht alles, aber einiges schon .


----------



## Chrige (19. Juli 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wohoo bist du den grad unterwegs
> 
> Gibts neue Tipps, wir planen gerade 1 Woche Wallis


Ohh, Wallis... Gib mir durch, wann ihr wo seid. Vielleicht lässt sich ja etwas einrichten. Kann vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen Tipp weitergeben...


----------



## Smithie (27. Juli 2022)

Infiziert ... mit dem Wallis-Virus!  

Kein Wunder, siehe unten .

Linderung verschaffen nur regelmässige Aufenthalte, also nix wie hin! 


Flowige Trails mit Panoramablick











​
Panoramen ohne Trails















​
Trails ohne Panoramen, dafür mit Geschichte













Historisches ohne Trails









Plackerei gab's auch, rauf und manchmal auch runter 





Aber oben sind alle Mühen vergessen













Fauna darf natürlich nicht fehlen





A Traum woar's , aber die Symptome setzen schon wieder ein .


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juli 2022)

Ich wurde schon als Teenager infiziert als meine Eltern ein Chalet dort kauften. Das stand unten im Illgraben, also morgens mal schnell hoch zum Illsee gelaufen,  "seufz" das waren Zeiten.
Mein Vater fuhr damals Moosalp mit dem Trekkingrad und ich kam ihm nicht hinterher.





Anfang 2000 dann verschiedene Touren, die du auch gefahren bist  natürlich etwas abgeschwächter  weil zu der Zeit so üblich.










Dann zu teuer, wir gehn nicht mehr in die Schweiz  aber das hält ein Infizierter nicht wirklich aus und so kommts wie es kommen muss  ich muss da wieder hin


Kennst du Wiwanni 🤔 die Tour und vor allem die Platte vergess ich nicht


----------



## Smithie (29. Juli 2022)

Aha, da kennst du die Ecke, wo ich war, recht gut!

Auf der Wiwannihütte war ich noch nie, aber die Platte, bzw. die Absicherung, sieht nach "Auch der Nachsteiger sollte sich gefälligst fürchten" aus. 

Viel Spass im Land des Trailflows!


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juli 2022)

Als Einstimmung auf die kommenden Trailflows ein paar Eindrücke vom letzten Jahr 





dieser Weg ist manchen bekannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (29. Juli 2022)

Mit dem Gravel auf kleiner Tour:


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juli 2022)

Ich hab gestern ungefähr das Gleiche absolviert 🤔  66 km 1190 hm und ca. 5 Std. mit MTB  aber ich fand das war keine kleine Tour, meine längste Tour seit langem und ich hab viel kämpfen müssen.

Nach ca. 500 hm am Stück ein kurzes Päuschen




nach weiteren 360 hm das bekannte Dope




nach weiteren 100 hm eine kurze Trailabfahrt und natürlich wieder Anstieg auf Trail, saugut zu fahren mit dem Pivot  Alternative wäre gewesen Forstweg bergab und sausteil Forstweg hoch 




und bevor fast nur noch Abfahrt kommt nochmal den Blick genießen,  immer wieder 




aber dein Video ist natürlich cool


----------



## Aninaj (29. Juli 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> 66 km 1190 hm und ca. 5 Std. mit MTB



Joa, mit dem MTB ist das eher ne größere Tour


----------



## Chrige (30. Juli 2022)

Hier noch ein Foto von der Tour letzte Woche. Die Tour brachte mich nicht nur physisch sondern auch technisch an meine Grenzen. Zuerst 1050hm am Stück hoch (bei 33 Grad im Schatten) und dann die ganze Abfahrt mit steilen Spitzkehren auf S2-S3 Gerumpel runter. Danach nochmals 350hm auf Spitzkehren hoch (ok, die habe ich geschoben) und dann nochmals einen etwas flowigeren Spitzkehren-Trail S2 runter. Hoch mussten die anderen EBiker und junge, fitte auf mich warten. Runter war ich dann ganz vorne anzutreffen 😉.
Spass machte es und super Aussicht hatten wir. Ich habe leider im Moment nicht mehr Fotos...


----------



## sommerfrische (30. Juli 2022)

Beim Thema anstrengende Touren kann ich heute mitreden, war gerade am Madritschjoch. Wie man sieht, waren wir etwas zu früh dran, am Grat war's (noch) zapfig und windig und so nebelig, dass man fast nix sah 



Dann riss es auf und es folgten rund 2500tm überwiegend auf Trails Viel Flow, aber ich hab auch einiges schieben müssen.





Es gibt noch mehr Bilder, aber erstmal ruft das Kissen  Sehr schön war's


----------



## Aninaj (2. August 2022)

Eine etwas größere Runde 😉 durchs „liebliche Neckartal“ stand auf dem Programm:

Nachdem ich mich durch die Ebene bis an den Fuß des Odenwalds gearbeitet hatte, ging es gleich ordentlich den Berg hoch. Hier ein vorerst letzter Blick auf den Neckar:





Kurz drauf bin ich am ehemaligen Stephanskloster, aber hier rennen mir zu viele Urlauber rum, schnell wieder auf's Rad.




Wenige Meter weiter stehe ich schon mitten in der Thingstätte, hier ist deutlich weniger los. Aber eigentlich geht's ja grad erst los, also weiter.




Ich kurbel weiter bergauf und werfe am Zollstock noch einen letzten Blick auf das Heidelberger Schloss (wer beim LO HD dabei war, kennt den Ausblick  ):




Next Stop: Weißer Stein (beim LO-HD gab's hier Kuchen und Co.) Hier ist heute nicht so viel los und so mache ich mich an die erste lange Abfahrt.




Diese endet in diesem super malerischen Tal:




Von der Abfahrt - überwiegend im Schatten - ist mir tatsächlich etwas kühl, aber der Anstieg auf der Gegenseite erfolgt erstmal in der Sonne und mir ist gleich wieder so richtig schön warm. Da kommt die Wasserstelle wie gerufen:




Und weiter geht's über schöne gravelige Waldautobahnen:




Bis plötzlich ein Warnschild auftaucht. Ich sehe es schon von weitem, da es aber bergauf geht, muss ich mich gedulden, bis ich den Text auch endlich lesen kann:




Gefährliches Terrain also, gut, dass ich einen Helm aufhabe, und die Zapfen im Sommer eher kleiner ausfallen (siehe Boden) 🙃 Etwas weiter stehen ein paar der Stromerzeuger rum und machen leise wusch - wusch - wusch.




Weiter geht's durch den malerischen Odenwald




Bis es wieder runter geht und ich mich auf Neckarniveau wiederfinde. Über's Wasser geht es hier an einer Staustufe bei Neckarsteinach.




Der Weg zieht sich etwas am Neckar lang bis Neckargemünd, wo es wieder heißt: GrannyGear einlegen und kurbeln was das Zeug hält. Hin und wieder etwas zugewachsene Ausblicke - die Brombeeren sind hier oben noch etwas sauer.




Ich erreiche Posseltslust und gönne mir noch eine kurze Pause




bevor es die letzten fluffigen (Höhen)Meter zum höchsten Berg der Bergstrasse hinaufgeht.




Hier steht unerwartet ein Eiswagen, dem ich natürlich nicht wiederstehen kann: Erdbeere & Mango überleben nicht lange den Blick vom Königstuhl in die Rheinebene.




Ich bin schon zuvor etwas vom Track abgewichen (die Unfähigkeit dem Pfeil auf dem Navi zu folgen scheint ansteckend zu sein @scylla ), um stattdessen ein paar kleinere Pfade unter die (mehr oder weniger vorhandenen) Stollen zu nehmen. Hier im bekannte Terrain ist kein halten mehr und so stürze ich mich die mir bekannten (einfachen) Trails hinunter. Wer braucht schon eine absenkbare Sattelstütze 😅

Ich komme heile am Trailende an (Bremswellen mit dem Gravel sind auch speziell) und mache mich am Neckar entlang auf den Weg nach Hause. Nicht ohne unterwegs noch ein paar Brombeersträuche zu plündern. ProTipp: erst Handschuhe ausziehen, dann pflücken, so viel Zeit muss sein 🤪).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. August 2022)

Mit das Beste bei diesem Wetter ist im Wald zu sein, schön dass wir noch davon haben.

Sehr schöne Tour und laaaang


----------



## Martina H. (2. August 2022)

...coole Nummer - scheint Dich ja gepackt zu haben 

Camino läuft? Noch auf 650b unterwegs?


----------



## Aninaj (2. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Camino läuft? Noch auf 650b unterwegs?


Läuft wie ne Eins. Noch auf 650b unterwegs, bin aber schon wieder am probieren und basteln. Warte ungeduldig auf eine Bestellung. Davon hängt dann ab, ob ins Camino ein neuer LRS (den ich dann aber auch erstmal finden muss) kommt, oder eben nicht 😁



Mausoline schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tour und laaaang


Würde mal sagen so mittellang 😇


----------



## Martina H. (2. August 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Warte ungeduldig auf eine Bestellung



...erzähl mehr


----------



## Mausoline (2. August 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Würde mal sagen so mittellang 😇


Entsprechend den hm laang   aber klar, nicht so lang wie bei @scylla


----------



## Aninaj (4. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...erzähl mehr



Ich wünschte ich könnte, leider wurde meine Bestellung bisher nicht mal verschickt… daher heißt es weiter Geduld haben 😁


----------



## Martina H. (4. August 2022)

...jetzt könnte man natürlich davon ausgehen, dass Du weisst, was Du bestellt hast und demzufolge auch erzählen könntest, was Du vorhast. Auch wenn das, was Du bestellt hast noch nicht verschickt wurde, heisst es nicht zwangsweise, dass Du nicht erzählen darfst, was Du vorhast - aber gut, ich seh schon...


----------



## Aninaj (4. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...jetzt könnte man natürlich davon ausgehen, dass Du weisst, was Du bestellt hast und demzufolge auch erzählen könntest, was Du vorhast. Auch wenn das, was Du bestellt hast noch nicht verschickt wurde, heisst es nicht zwangsweise, dass Du nicht erzählen darfst, was Du vorhast - aber gut, ich seh schon...



Du meinst ist sollte wissen, was in dem Paket sein könnte? Aber dann ist es doch gar keine Überraschung mehr!!! 😳


----------



## Martina H. (5. August 2022)

...stimmt - bei uns schlagen auch immer Pakete ein, bei denen ich nicht weiss was drin ist


----------



## scylla (5. August 2022)

Kann schonmal passieren... Hauptsache ich weiß nicht was der unbekannte Inhalt gekostet hat, dann ist alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. August 2022)

Pakete mit tollem, evtl. überraschendem Inhalt, ohne dass Weihnachten ist. Also sowas!


----------



## sommerfrische (8. August 2022)

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von der Tour aufs Madritschjoch. Am Anfang steht bekanntlich das große Schnaufen .... 




Auch wenn man fast nichts sieht und es eigentlich zu kalt war, um die Handschuhe auszuziehen und die Handyknipse rauszuholen... Beweisbild muss sein.




Tja, und dann folgen 2500 tm Belohnung (kurz zwischendurch hätte die Belohnung auch mal flowiger sein dürfen ), aber wer will bei der Strecke schon meckern.





Keine Lady im Einsatz, aber wie sagte schon Jack Lemmon im Film: Nobody is perfect 









Eine tolle Tour! Und ein gemütliches Mittagessen auf der Zufallhütte gab es auch


----------



## Perlenkette (1. September 2022)

Dieses Jahr musste der Familienurlaub aufgrund verschiedener Umstände aufgeteilt werden, und so kam ich in den Genuß, 2x ausgiebig zu verreisen. Einmal mit den "Kleinen" in die Alpen:








.... und dann mit dem großen Junior auf Radreise, was wir immer schon mal machen wollten (genau genommen seit 7 Jahren) :







Die Stadt unseres eigentlichen Starts hat zwar einen mittelalterlichen Kern, die Buchstaben sind aber frisch aufgestellt und noch nicht sortiert. Ihr könnt sicher lösen . Schön war´s!


----------



## Votec Tox (1. September 2022)

Da fällt mir nur Malmö ein...


----------



## Martina H. (2. September 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> .... und dann mit dem großen Junior auf Radreise,


...hört sich gut an  - gibt es da mehr (Bilder, Story) von?


----------



## sommerfrische (2. September 2022)

Jetzt komme ich auch endlich zu meinem Urlaubsbericht - ich war im Roussillon  Und weil wir ohne Auto dort waren, sind auch die Bikes zuhause geblieben. So kam ich dazu, das erste Mal ein 29er Hardtail auszuführen, was eine interessante und keine schlechte Erfahrung war, trotz meiner für ein 29er sehr kleinen Körpergröße. (Bei der Gelegenheit und weil ich es versprochen habe eine Erwähnung des Radverleihs Blue bear in Argelès-sur-mer - für ein Leihrad war das Bike sehr in Ordnung. Ebenfalls erwähnt werden muss der Bikeverleih Conflent Évasion in der Nähe von Prades, der nur E-Bikes hat, dessen Betreiber aber sehr, sehr nett und hilfsbereit ist.)

So, OT Ende. Auf dem Weg zum Tour de la Massane.

Es ging so gemütlich und schön bergauf, dass sogar der Mann (ein reiner Tourenbiker) einen Teil der Strecke mitgefahren ist, weshalb es von mir ein Bild gibt .





Einen einzigen anderen Biker habe ich während der Tour gesehen, der sein Bike irgendwann abgestellt hat. Ich sah das angebundene Rad, hatte aber anderes vor  Nach einer kurzen blockigen Stelle ging es denn auch flowig und schattig(!) weiter, auf einem Trail bergauf ....





... bis die Pyrenäen auch in ihren Ausläufern Zähne zeigten. "Stossen" sagt der Schweizer, wenn er schiebt, und so fühlte es sich hier auch an 

Endlich oben





Es folgte eine "interessante" Abfahrt, abwechseln flowig und grobblockig technisch, alleine mit dem Hardtail in einem unbekannten Revier bin ich doch immer mal wieder abgestiegen.





Schön war´s natürlich trotzdem


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. September 2022)

Ich hatte ja schon ein paar Bilder bei den Rentnern gepostet, es sind halt weniger "Tour- Impressionen", weil es ja eher Park war.

Aber ein wenig trotzdem.

Erst eine Woche Sölden, zumindest mal schöne Berge im Hintergrund...



Und Aussichten auf Abfahrten und Futtertempel:




Paganella-Region, Biketransport und Berge....



Und ein wenig vom Wald und vom Blade Runner, der in Teilen mehr Trail als Line ist. Also genau richtig.



Das Halsdrehen klappt noch nicht so gut, bzw. ist aufgrund des Implantats ein wenig eingeschränkt, aber ich arbeite noch dran. Das Titanteilchen hat nicht gemuckt, sah im Juli auf dem Knochenfoddo auch schon ziemlich eingewachsen aus. Also "Feuer frei".

"Tourdaten" von 2 Wochen:

Sölden und Paganella:
262,93 KM
1222 HM (das waren zwei kleine selbstgefahrene Runden ohne besondere Highlights)
*20221 TM*


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. September 2022)

Na, doch noch ein Bild vom Lago di Molveno mit etwas "Big Hero". Der ist sehr, sehr flowig. Ne richtige Murmelbahn.


----------



## Perlenkette (3. September 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...hört sich gut an  - gibt es da mehr (Bilder, Story) von?


Grundsätzlich sehr gerne, ich war nicht sicher, ob es hier im_ MTB-_Forum jemanden interessiert . Außerdem sind wir mit laaaaaangweiligen, handelsüblichen 0815- Trekkingrädern gefahren, nicht mit sorgfältig ausgewählten oder gar selbst aufgebauten Speed-Gravel-Super-Crossern oder wie die auch immer heißen ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. September 2022)

Nachdem ich irgendwie verpeilt habe, Impressionen vom Pfingsturlaub zu zeigen, kommen jetzt welche vom Urlaub vor zwei Wochen. Ich glaub, ich muss nicht schreiben, wo wir waren...


----------



## Martina H. (3. September 2022)

@WarriorPrincess

:doppeldaumen: - das Bild mit der Kurve sieht sehr dynamisch aus 

@Perlenkette






						Der "ich war heute mit dem Gravelbike unterwegs" Thread
					

Wenn der Freitag Morgen so beginnt..




					www.mtb-news.de
				




...Trekkingbikes are welcome - geht ja um das unterwegs...


----------



## Mausoline (3. September 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sehr gerne, ich war nicht sicher, ob es hier im_ MTB-_Forum jemanden interessiert . Außerdem sind wir mit laaaaaangweiligen, handelsüblichen 0815- Trekkingrädern gefahren, nicht mit sorgfältig ausgewählten oder gar selbst aufgebauten Speed-Gravel-Super-Crossern oder wie die auch immer heißen ........


umso mehr ist es dann interessant wie und was ihr gefahren seid


----------



## Martina H. (3. September 2022)

...also auch gerne hier  - Impressionen eben


----------



## Mausoline (3. September 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Nachdem ich irgendwie verpeilt habe, Impressionen vom Pfingsturlaub zu zeigen, kommen jetzt welche vom Urlaub vor zwei Wochen. Ich glaub, ich muss nicht schreiben, wo wir waren...



oh doch  das 1. Foto, ist das auch Zermatt?


und ich bin neugierig 
hattet ihr Zimmer, FeWo oder Camping in Zermatt?

Wir habt ihr das mit den Bahnkosten gemacht, Mehrtageskarte oder 🤔


Vor 2 Wochen war ich auch in der Gegend 😍


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. September 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> oh doch  das 1. Foto, ist das auch Zermatt?
> 
> 
> und ich bin neugierig
> ...


Das 1. Foto ist die Aussicht, die ich von der Schaukel hatte. Die hing in der Abfahrt vom Gibidum einfach so einladend da im Felsen.

Wir waren im Hotel. Im Urlaub will ich mir um nicht viel Gedanken machen und da gab's sogar nen Wäscheservice für Sportkleidung. Das Hotel war in Grächen und da hatten wir dann die sog. GoldCard inklusive. Dadurch hatten wir jeder eine kostenlose Fahrt bis Zermatt und eine Fahrt mit der Gornergrat-Bahn inklusive, außerdem ein paar andere Silbahnen, z.B. Stalden-Gspon, St.-Niklaus-Jungen. Und unbegrenzt Beförderung für Fahrer und Bike in Grächen zur Hannigalp. Dadurch sind wir dort die Murmelbahn immerhin auch 2x gefahren - einmal am Tag der Ankunft nach der langen Autofahrt und einmal als wir nach unserer kurzen Vormittags-Runde noch ne halbe Stunde Zeit bis zum Regen hatten.
Ne Mehrtageskarte hatten wir nicht, weil wir nicht jeden Tag in Zermatt waren, sondern nur an 2 Tagen (Mo + Mi). Ansonsten Gibidum, Belalp und Saastal - um auch ein paar andere Perspektiven kennenzulernen.

Ansonsten hatten wir uns ein Schnupper-Halbtax für 33CHF gekauft, und haben dann fast alles mit Postauto und Zug gemacht. Einen Tag sind wir abends von Zermatt aus wieder zurück nach St.Niklaus gefahren "Wenn wir uns jetzt beeilen, müssen wir nicht 1 Stunde auf das Postauto hoch nach Grächen warten!" - Wir haben's geschafft!) und bei unserem Tagesausflug ins Saastal sind wir in der Früh erst von Grächen nach Stalden gefahren und abends dann von Saas-Grund bis Stalden.
In der Früh sind wir generell runter mit dem Bike. Nach St. Niklaus ein toller Weg - oben zum warmwerden, unten dann immer interessanter. den Direkten Weg von Grächen über Bärgji haben wir nur einmal gemacht: Nix für mich, schonmal gar nicht in der Früh und am besten noch mit Zeitdruck um zum Zug zu kommen - steil und sandig und Kehren, alles auf einmal. Deshalb sind wir beim zweiten Mal über St.NIklaus nach Stalden. Viiiel angenehmer.

Insgesamt haben wir dieses Mal viiiel mehr Bahnen bergauf genommen als sonst und auch viel weniger Bikes geschleppt. Aber wir waren erst Ende August frisch genesen, @scratch_a war danach noch von nem Hund gebissen worden - also hatten wir kaum Möglichkeiten unsere Kondition wieder aufzubauen. Aber es hat trotzdem voll gepasst. Ne tolle Gegend, wahnsinnig beeindruckende Berge und Gletscher und nur einen halben Tag "Regen". (Und den halben Tag Pause habe ich echt gebraucht!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. September 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @WarriorPrincess
> 
> :doppeldaumen: - das Bild mit der Kurve sieht sehr dynamisch aus


So langsam werden die Kurven und Kehren auch immer dynamischer.  😎


----------



## Martina H. (3. September 2022)

...das Einzige bei dem ich momentan dynamischer werde ist: Schieben


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. September 2022)

Eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Disziplin! 😉


----------



## Mausoline (3. September 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Das 1. Foto ist die Aussicht, die ich von der Schaukel hatte. Die hing in der Abfahrt vom Gibidum einfach so einladend da im Felsen.
> 
> Wir waren im Hotel. Im Urlaub will ich mir um nicht viel Gedanken machen und da gab's sogar nen Wäscheservice für Sportkleidung. Das Hotel war in Grächen und da hatten wir dann die sog. GoldCard inklusive. Dadurch hatten wir jeder eine kostenlose Fahrt bis Zermatt und eine Fahrt mit der Gornergrat-Bahn inklusive, außerdem ein paar andere Silbahnen, z.B. Stalden-Gspon, St.-Niklaus-Jungen. Und unbegrenzt Beförderung für Fahrer und Bike in Grächen zur Hannigalp. Dadurch sind wir dort die Murmelbahn immerhin auch 2x gefahren - einmal am Tag der Ankunft nach der langen Autofahrt und einmal als wir nach unserer kurzen Vormittags-Runde noch ne halbe Stunde Zeit bis zum Regen hatten.
> Ne Mehrtageskarte hatten wir nicht, weil wir nicht jeden Tag in Zermatt waren, sondern nur an 2 Tagen (Mo + Mi). Ansonsten Gibidum, Belalp und Saastal - um auch ein paar andere Perspektiven kennenzulernen.
> ...



So schön, das habt ihr gut gemacht  

Gibidum seid ihr von Gspon aus und dann nach Brig runter oder Visp oder Stalden  Wir sind da mal über Visperterminen hoch,  2010 oder sogar vorher, als es noch kaum einer kannte, übern Pass und nach Brig runter. Vom Nanztal war ich damals total fassziniert.

Wie hat euch Belalp gefallen?

 ich hatte kein Schnupper-Halbtax gefunden ... bin an dem Mittwoch auf der Moosalp gewesen und hab in eure Richtung Ausschau gehalten 🤩


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. September 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> So schön, das habt ihr gut gemacht
> 
> Gibidum seid ihr von Gspon aus und dann nach Brig runter oder Visp oder Stalden  Wir sind da mal über Visperterminen hoch,  2010 oder sogar vorher, als es noch kaum einer kannte, übern Pass und nach Brig runter. Vom Nanztal war ich damals total fassziniert.
> 
> ...


Wir sind von Stalden nach Gspon mit der Seilbahn hoch. Dort übrigens diese Impression 🤣:


Von dort aus eigener Kraft übern Pass zum Gipfel. Der Blick ins Nanztal war echt suuuuper schön. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das Bike-Verbotsschild, dass ich dort oben gesehen hab den Weg an der Suone dorthin betraf. Wir sind dann quasi erstmal um den Gipfel rum und erstmal nach Giw, sind dort eingekehrt (und haben noch so nen "Strom-Baum" gesehen) und dann über Hotee auf Visp runter und zurück nach Stalden. War ne echt schöne Tour.

Moosalp haben wir leider nicht geschafft, weil Freitag für Nachmittags Regen angesagt war. Wär zwar vielleicht auf Kalpetran runter ne Halbtages-Tour gewesen, aber ich hatte keine Lust auf gestresstes Gehetze um schnell vorm Unwetter vom Berg runter zu kommen. 

Warst du nur den einen Tag dort? Schnupperhalbtax hatte @scratch_a  sogar hier verlinkt. War total unkompliziert.


----------



## Mausoline (17. September 2022)

In den Schweizer Thread hätt ich glaub ich eh nicht geschaut, hatte aber sowieso keine Zeit mehr.
Nächstes Jahr guck ich besser  



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> .... Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das Bike-Verbotsschild, dass ich dort oben gesehen hab den Weg an der Suone dorthin betraf. Wir sind dann quasi erstmal um den Gipfel rum und erstmal nach Giw, sind dort eingekehrt (und haben noch so nen "Strom-Baum" gesehen) und dann über Hotee auf Visp runter und zurück nach Stalden. War ne echt schöne Tour.



Das mit dem Verbotsschild könnte der Pfad sein, der ganz nach hinten ins Tal geht. Stuntzi ist den glaub ich gefahren.


----------



## Smithie (24. September 2022)

Wieder ein Traum wahr geworden ...   

Da mein Shuttlefahrer um 9 Uhr am Schreibtisch hocken musste, ein Kaltstart im Schatten bei zapfigen +4 Grad. Aber Morgenstund hat bekanntlich Gold im Mund 





Zwischen den Schiebeorgien war der Trail sogar für eine Weile fahrbar





Ziel in Sicht





Ohne AngstSchweiss kein Preis! 









Blick nach vorne ...





... Blick zurück





Ohne Worte





Belohnung





A Träumli, und die Wunschliste wird kürzer!


----------



## Mausoline (24. September 2022)

Mein Experte daheim hat mir gesagt, wo du unterwegs warst  

Wieviel hm musstest du für das Träumli noch selbst strampeln?


----------



## Smithie (24. September 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Mein Experte daheim hat mir gesagt, wo du unterwegs warst






Mausoline schrieb:


> Wieviel hm musstest du für das Träumli noch selbst strampeln?


Insgesamt um die 1100Hm, davon etwa 700Hm schieben/tragen.

Das letzte Stück in die Scharte ist nicht sooo dramatisch, aber schwindelfrei und trittsicher sollte frau schon sein, das Seilgeländer verläuft nämlich nicht immer dort, wo frau am einfachsten mit dem Bike hochkommt. Kletterinnen sind im Vorteil .


----------



## Martina H. (2. Oktober 2022)

...es herbstelt












und nass war's auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Oktober 2022)

Hach wie süß, die arme Raupe.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Oktober 2022)

Das letzte Bild ist einfach saucool!


----------



## Martina H. (2. Oktober 2022)

Danke


----------



## Mausoline (2. Oktober 2022)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hach wie süß, die arme Raupe.


Die arme Raupe, dachte ich auch.


----------



## Cycliste17 (3. Oktober 2022)

Kann man leckere Pilzsauce zum Rehrücken machen 😋


----------



## Mausoline (3. Oktober 2022)

Fliegenpilzsoße


----------



## Smithie (4. Oktober 2022)

Weiter mit herbstlichen Alpentouren   

Auffi aufn Berg!





Den gelben Pfeilen nach





Hochschieben mit Viertausenderblick





Ziel in Sicht





Panorama





Mondlandschaft mit Trail 1





Mondlandschaft mit Trail 2





Weiterhin den gelben Pfeilen nach





Wiesenlandschaft mit Trail





Vorbei an Zeugnissen der aktuellen ...





... und vergangenen Arpkultur




Schee woar's! Two down, gazillion to go!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Oktober 2022)




----------



## sommerfrische (9. Oktober 2022)

Herbst 





Ein Klassiker (zum Schachen). Und dann zu Fuß noch ein bisschen weiter.









Ich hatte die Tour länger nicht gemacht, im Sommer wimmelt es hier mittlerweile vor e-Bikes. Aber nach dem ersten abschreckenden Schneefall war es ziemlich ruhig da oben. Und die Landschaft ist wunderschön.





Noch ein Herbstklassiker...





Wir hatten zuerst eine Heldentour geplant, dann wurde es doch eine Genusstour, mit zwei Almen (beide geschlossen, deshalb war es auch hier sehr ruhig) und traumhaften Blicken 





Und ein bisschen Fahrspaß gabs auch....





Der Herbst ist eigentlich nicht meine Lieblingsjahreszeit. Aber so darf es weitergehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2022)

Endlich mal wieder Zeit für eine Runde _nicht_ von der Haustür weg 😀

Neuerkundung Routenplanung vor Ort 😍




Spontanes Abzweigen mit Umwegle hat sich gelohnt 🤩




Herbstlicht eingefangen




Ich kenn mich mit Pilzen nicht aus, aber schön ausgesehen hats das Plätzle




und abwärts bekannt Gutes unter die Räder genommen 👍




Schöne entspannte Genussrunde


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Oktober 2022)

Mausi, das sind Flaschenbovist. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flaschen-Stäubling
Leider kenne ich aber auch nicht viele Pilze.


----------



## Perlenkette (14. Oktober 2022)

Naturkunde an einer Grillhütte:


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2022)

Schöne Idee.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Naturkunde an einer Grillhütte:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1568346
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1568168



Das hab ich am Montag auch fotografiert  ist wirklich gut gemacht  Ich weiß gar nicht welcher Müll mir am besten gefällt 🤔 Stinki bombulus windeli vielleicht 






Du bist im Schwarzwald unterwegs,  Freiburger Gegend 
habt ihr schon wieder Ferien?


----------



## Perlenkette (14. Oktober 2022)

Ach cool!!! Wir hatten schon Ferien, sie sind grade heute vorbei. Wir waren letzte Woche in Freiburg, mein Mann und ich- der erste Urlaub ohne Kinder seit 19 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (14. Oktober 2022)

Unterwegs auf königlichen Pfaden

Da ich
1. Meinen Shuttlefahrer nicht übermässig strapazieren wollte -- der sollte mir ja auch für die nächsten 25 Jahre erhalten bleiben 
2. Die Standardabfahrt ins andere Tal vor allem im unteren Teil nicht besonders schön sein soll
3. Die Kondi für die bessere Variante mit knapp 2000Hm inklusive etlichen Hunderten Schiebe- und Trage HMs nicht reicht

wurde die Warmduscherinnenalternative Stichtour gewählt. Ich denke, das kann frau sich als Ü50 erlauben   (und als U50 bestimmt auch   ).

Endlich Sonne! Die erste Stunde im Schatten bei +5 Grad war ... erfrischend.





Einsame Hochgebirgspfade





Doch nicht so einsam ... Der heutige "König" lies sich auch blicken ...








... und war ungewöhnlich scheu. Zuerst dachte ich, das würde an den lauernden Nationalparkrangern liegen. Beim näheren Betrachten der Fotos hab' ich dann gesehen, dass da nicht nur gelauert, sondern die Tiere auch mit Ohrmarken versehen wurden! Kein Wunder, dass sie jetzt vor Menschen flüchten, auch wenn die Markierung bestimmt irgendwelchen wissenschaftlichen Zwecken dient.


Sogar noch schöner angelegt als die Kiniwege dahoam 





Der abgehakte Viertausender ...




... wacht ...




... über den Trail.





Ziel in Sicht (Einkerbung links im Bild)





Königlicher Flow









Schee woar's!  

Wirklich abgehakt zwar nicht, aber einen Plan, wie ich trotz der fehlenden Kondi die Schmankerlabfahrt über den Pass nachhole, hab' ich schon!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin nur der Fotograf...


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Sogar noch schöner angelegt als die Kiniwege dahoam
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1568519​



Sieht schon einsam aus, aber der Pfad 😍


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das hab ich am Montag auch fotografiert  ist wirklich gut gemacht  Ich weiß gar nicht welcher Müll mir am besten gefällt 🤔 Stinki bombulus windeli vielleicht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1568401



Die Tour von letzten Montag war eine 3 Felsentour.

Zubringer ist ein schöner Hangtrail, mal so offen, mal dichter bewachsen




Ausgeworfen werd ich an einer großen Wiese und steig da in einen wunderschönen Bergabpfad ein, der sich zwischen den Felsen auf und ab hindurchschlängelt




Unten angekommen  schaff ich mich über Forstwege, Hangpfaden und noch steileren Forstwegen nach oben zum 1. Felsmassiv und zuerst mach ich Vesper im Aussichtspavillon




mit Blick zu den Hügeln um Baden-Baden und ins Rheintal und weiter nach Westen




Weiter gehts auf dem Felsenpfad vorbei an verschiedenen Ausblickstellen




leicht bekletterbarer Felsvorsprung




mit markantem Ausblickfenster 😂




Nach kurzer Forstwegverbindung lande ich beim nächsten Felsmassiv




einladend durch die Steinstufen zum Hochklettern




und natürlich muss ein Panofoto her 😍




hat was, wenn man über allem so drübersteht 😎

Aufm Rückweg dann noch aufm letzten Felsmassiv die Talaussicht mitgenommen




und mitm Auto musste ich auch noch am Aussichtsparkplatz anhalten mit letztem Blick über den friedvollen Herbstwald




Und das Beste, an und auf den Felsen war ausser mir keine Menschenseele 😊 
sehr schöne Genussrunde


----------



## Deleted 347960 (17. Oktober 2022)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Ich stehe auch total auf Bäume! Was die an Jahren mitmachen und erleben- die würde ich zu gerne sprechen hören  ala Baumbart aus Herr der Ringe. Finde es auch sehr traurig wenn Bäume gefällt werden. Tut mir immer in der Seele weh


Meinem Kürbis, der mich überall hin begleitet, selbst in den Urlaub, geht es ebenso. Er ist immer extrem traurig, wenn ein Pflanze beseitigt wird.


----------



## frechehex (27. Oktober 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Naturkunde an einer Grillhütte:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1568346
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1568168


Gibt's bei uns im Rems-Murr-Kreis auch.


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2022)

Ja freile Schduagard kert jo au zom Ländle  äääh the land


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2022)

Bin noch ein bißle in der Gegend rumgefahren 🚵‍♀️

und war mal wieder in Baiersbronn. Wird so langsam ein Lieblingstrail 




dafür muss man aber ein bißchen Strecke fahren, z.B. an diesem schönen Genußplatz vorbei




oder auf dem Rückweg an diesem schönen Plätzle vorbei _pssst mit Einkehr in der Hütte, Getränkeautomat vorhanden ;-)_




unterwegs findet man auch gefallene Blätter 





Eine Woche später hab ich mehr in der Nähe Wege getestet und bin an dem bekanntbeliebten Aussichtsfelsen vorbei




und hoch und Pano genossen




davor hatte ich nen ganzen Buckel abgesucht nach diesem Stein, weil ich nen Felsen erwartet hatte 




und Bergabfahren mit Belohnung gabs auch 






Und nicht vergessen Ladies  ab Montag gehts los mit Winterpokal. Bin gespannt was uns diesen Winter erwartet. Hoffentlich nicht wieder Kringelfahren mit Umkreisbeschränkung  _rückblickend war das doch ziemlich krank._


----------



## LTrider (30. Oktober 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Unterwegs auf königlichen Pfaden



Sehr cool - wo warst du da unterwegs ( Ort ) ?
Sorry - schaut einfach zu gut aus . . .


----------



## Smithie (30. Oktober 2022)

Col Lauson am Grand Paradiso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTrider (30. Oktober 2022)

Danke dir 👍


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich hatte mich nicht getraut zu fragen  nicht, dass es heißt, den Berg kennt man doch 🙄
und ja, ich war auch schon biken in der Nähe


----------



## Smithie (31. Oktober 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich nicht getraut zu fragen  nicht, dass es heißt, den Berg kennt man doch 🙄
> und ja, ich war auch schon biken in der Nähe


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2022)

Hab mir einen neuen LRS zusammengedengelt und ein wenig die letzten schönen Oktobertage genutzt. Mal schauen was der November bringt:


----------



## Martina H. (1. November 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab mir einen neuen LRS zusammengedengelt


..
selbst ist die Frau  - was hast Du verbaut?


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ..
> selbst ist die Frau  - was hast Du verbaut?


Na aber sicherlich! 😁

Ich hatte noch meinen ersten selbstgebauten 27,5“ mit XM401 und DT350er Nabe, der nur rumstand. Hab mir da die Naben genommen und diese super leichten Duke Lucky Star 29“ Felgen eingespeicht. Mit purple Nipple ☺️.

Jetzt habe ich einen knapp 1510g leichten 28“ Alu LRS für‘s Gravel. Da ich ja ned so viel wiege und auch eher wenig Bar fahre eine sehr passende Kombi für den eher schmalen Geldbeutel.

Läuft bisher gut, die neuen Reifen finde ich auch ganz passend. Bin soweit zufrieden…


----------



## Martina H. (1. November 2022)

:doppeldaumen: - und ab jetzt wird geflogen


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> :doppeldaumen: - und ab jetzt wird geflogen



Ähh..nee - kann ich nicht so empfehlen - das mit dem Fliegen...


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2022)

Ich wusste, dass es ein schattiges Tal ist, aber so naß 

also bin ich über die Brück und in der Sonne den Berg hoch gefahren




in ein Seitental, ein schattiges und dunkles  mit viel grün und Moos




bergab hats dann saumäßig Spaß gemacht auf dem superweichen Wald und Moosboden 




und auch zurück auf der anderen Seite gabs dann noch eine solche Belohnung 😍




ausser dem vielen Grün gabs noch diesen einzigen Farbtupfer mitten aufm Wegle 🤩 so in der Art _ich bin auch noch da 🤣_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (1. November 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ähh..nee - kann ich nicht so empfehlen - das mit dem Fliegen...


...ich mein ja auch nicht: auf die Nase


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ich mein ja auch nicht: auf die Nase


versuche ich nächstes Mal dran zu denken 😏 Nase hat’s bisher aber zum Glück noch nicht erwischt


----------



## Martina H. (1. November 2022)

o O


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Unterwegs auf königlichen Pfaden
> 
> Da ich
> 1. Meinen Shuttlefahrer nicht übermässig strapazieren wollte -- der sollte mir ja auch für die nächsten 25 Jahre erhalten bleiben
> ...





Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich nicht getraut zu fragen  nicht, dass es heißt, den Berg kennt man doch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich konnte den Berg gar nicht erkennen, du warst ja auf der anderen Seite 

Ich hab von hier geschaut


----------



## Smithie (2. November 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich hab von hier geschaut


Da wart ihr nicht weit von meiner zweiten Tour


----------



## Mausoline (2. November 2022)

Bist du dann von dieser Seite nochmal auf den Col Lauson hoch oder etwa diesen Nebengipfel/pass
oder bist du den Banzai Trail über Passo Invergneux gefahren 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (2. November 2022)

BANZAAAAAIIII


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Weiter mit herbstlichen Alpentouren
> 
> Auffi aufn Berg!
> 
> ...



War das diese Tour? Wenn ja, wär ich nicht drauf gekommen.
Die Runde haben wir nicht geschafft  aber nicht unweit davon gabs auch schöne Wegle


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2022)

Frühling im November




Winterpokal begins


----------



## Smithie (5. November 2022)

Ja.

Die Tour ist wirklich schön und die 1400Hm am Stück eigentlich relativ human -- die steilsten Abschnitte sind geteert und die Forststrasse in einem recht guten Zustand und nicht sacksteil (wie das die Südtiroler oder Österreicher gerne machen   ). Auch die letzten 300Hm zum Passo d'Invergneux kann frau meistens gemütlich schieben.

Und die Abfahrt ist toll und bis auf etwa 200Hm auch schön flowig.

Beim nächsten Besuch einfach genug Zeit einplanen, das geht scho!


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2022)

Wir sind da gelaufen/gewandert  und zurück den Forst/Teerweg




Irgendwo da hinten oben eher links ist die Strecke 




Falsche Richtung das wär der Rückweg




Der Rest war ein Kurs  aber vielleicht komm ich mal wieder hin


----------



## lucie (5. November 2022)

Bei bestem Wetter die Schotterräder ausgeführt:


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2022)

Aber warm wars bei euch auch nicht 🥶


----------



## bikebecker (6. November 2022)

Hallo 
Bei besten Wetter die Mountainbikes ausgeführt. 






Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Chrige (7. November 2022)

Auch bei bestem Wetter aber 8 Grad das Bike ausgeführt.






Und dann auf ein Rudel Freilandhühner gestossen 😂






Das wr eine riesige Kuhweide voll mit Hühnern. So etwas habe ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. November 2022)

Hier bei uns hat es etliche Bauern mit Hühnermobilen. Also ein Anhänger, der nachts der Unterkunft des Federviehs dient. Tagsüber haben die dann auf mobil eingezäunten Wiesen Freilauf und wenn die Wiese nichts mehr ordenliches zum picken hergibt, wird die ganze Gesellschaft zur nächsten Wiese umgezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2022)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hier bei uns hat es etliche Bauern mit Hühnermobilen. Also ein Anhänger, der nachts der Unterkunft des Federviehs dient. Tagsüber haben die dann auf mobil eingezäunten Wiesen Freilauf und wenn die Wiese nichts mehr ordenliches zum picken hergibt, wird die ganze Gesellschaft zur nächsten Wiese umgezogen.


Das wird auch gerne in Grenzgebieten so gehandhabt. Dann sind die Eier plötzlich aus einem anderen Herkunftsland mit anderen Anforderungen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. November 2022)

Zum Glück haben die Bauern hier in der Mitte des Landes nicht diesen Aktionsradius.


----------



## Chrige (7. November 2022)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hier bei uns hat es etliche Bauern mit Hühnermobilen. Also ein Anhänger, der nachts der Unterkunft des Federviehs dient. Tagsüber haben die dann auf mobil eingezäunten Wiesen Freilauf und wenn die Wiese nichts mehr ordenliches zum picken hergibt, wird die ganze Gesellschaft zur nächsten Wiese umgezogen.


Die Hühner waren fix hier zuhause. Den Hühnerstall sieht man auf den Fotos einfach nicht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. November 2022)

Immobilie auf stattlichem Grundstück, statt Wohnwagen auf Campingplatz. Nobel, nobel das Federvieh.


----------



## Perlenkette (12. November 2022)

Impressionen von Halloween:









Auf meinem Lenker (und am Kleid+ Hut) krabbelt eine Spinne (darf bleiben) und am Vorbau eine Ratte. Das Gespenst trägt eine fette Spinne auf dem Helm (Foto: S.H.).


Vogelflug von heute- die Geräuschkulisse hat mich zu einem Sprint in Richtung Lichtung animiert 





Trail-Abendsonne





Schön ist er, der Winterpokal!


----------



## Mausoline (12. November 2022)

Steht dir gut das Kleid 

Aufm Heimweg letzte Woche nachts von einem Fest wunderte ich mich auch über das laute Geschnatter bis ich dann am Himmel den großen Zug entdeckt habe


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. November 2022)

Bei dem Kopfschmuck fällt mir ein, ich brauche ein neues "Rentiergeweih" für den Helm. Die Adventszeit naht. Werde dafür wohl nächstes Wochenende den Weihnachtsmarkt im Nachbarort heimsuchen.


----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2022)

... Vorstellung hier im Forum nicht vergessen


----------



## Aninaj (13. November 2022)

Nachdem heute morgen der Blick aus dem Fenster vielleicht 3m weit in den grauen Dunst reichte, wurde es gegen Mittag dann doch noch sonnig und das Rad aus dem Haus gejagt.

Ein paar neue Wege erkundet:







Auf offener Fläche war es in der Ferne immer noch etwas dunstig, was irgendwie total schön aussah, mit der Handyknipse aber nur so semi gut einzufangen war.




Und der Abendhimmel war dann auch nochmal richtig schön.





Leider war es aber doch so kalt, dass meine Füße daheim taub vor Kälte waren 🥶 trotz dicker Socken und Winterschuhen 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. November 2022)

...so ein "etwasdiesiginderFerneFoto" hab ich auch vom Wochenende





...allerdings scheint bei mir keine blaue Sonne 😬


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2022)

Bei dem Graublick ausm Fenster gestern musste ich Höhenluft schnuppern





Große Steine gefunden




Schattenfahren




Lieblingsplatz




Lieblingsblick


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...so ein "etwasdiesiginderFerneFoto" hab ich auch vom Wochenende
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1585505
> 
> ...allerdings scheint bei mir keine blaue Sonne 😬


Du hattest doch blauen Himmel, ist doch auch schön


----------



## Martina H. (14. November 2022)

Blauer Himmel ist mir deutlich lieber als eine blaue Sonne - kannste glauben


----------



## Votec Tox (14. November 2022)

Was für schöne Sonnenbilder!
Am Bodensee herrscht Nebel oder Hochnebel...

Nachdem ich bei den MtB News mir diesen Yeti-Thread angetan habe, in dem genau beschrieben wurde, daß Yeti zu fahren Snobismus vornehmlich von Münchnern bedeutet,
gibt es nun Bilder von vernebelten Yeti Snobs:






Die Trails waren wirklich rutschig.






Der Ausblick... na zumindest das Yeti kann man gut erkennen...







Und ich muß gestehen, daß mein gebrauchtes Yeti SB5 Turq aus München stammt 😋
Das gebrauchte SB 6 vom Kumpel dagegen aus Österreich.


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2022)

Ist das im Hintergrund der Bodensee 🤔 da hängts halt um die Zeit 😢

Samstag war bei uns auch ganzer Tag Suppe, da bin ich Sonntag lieber aufn Berg und hab mich zwischen 900 und 1000m bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (14. November 2022)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Was für schöne Sonnenbilder!
> Am Bodensee herrscht Nebel oder Hochnebel...
> 
> Nachdem ich bei den MtB News mir diesen Yeti-Thread angetan habe, in dem genau beschrieben wurde, daß Yeti zu fahren Snobismus vornehmlich von Münchner bedeutet,
> ...


Bei so viel Yeti-Talk muss ich wohl auch 





Ausblick OHNE Yeti (auch schön) 

... und mit 





Es fährt ... (oben der nach dem Yeti-Kauf verarmte Snob)









Vernebelt war bei uns Sonntag nix. Wir lagen wie zwei Katzen in der Novembersonne, nochmal ganz viel Licht und Wärme tanken, bevor der Winter kommt. ☀️ :


----------



## Votec Tox (14. November 2022)

@Mausoline : Der Bodensee wäre links im Bild, wir waren auf einem etwas weiter entfernten Hegauvulkan.
@sommerfrische : Schöne Bilder mit Yeti und Pivot!


----------



## sommerfrische (15. November 2022)

Noch einmal höher hinaus, bei noch mal herrlichem Wetter. Die letzte Berg-Runde, bevor der Schnee kommt?





Schön war's jedenfalls


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2022)

supi eingefangen 

... auf jeden Fall wirds kalt am Wochenende 🥶


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. November 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... Vorstellung hier im Forum nicht vergessen


Heute mal in den Nachbarort gefahren, da ich morgen den ersten Probelauf auf dem Rad absolvieren will. Mit dem Adventsschmuck natürlich. Also Durchstreifen der Billigläden, da der Weihnachtsmarkt zwar schon eröffnet hat, aber natürlich nicht so früh aufmacht wie ich im Ort bin. 
Zwei Kabelbinder später:



Mal sehen, vielleicht gibt es morgen oder die Tage auch mal ein Bild mit Kopp unter dem Helm.


----------



## Mausoline (27. November 2022)

Nachdem gestern das Wetter plötzlich besser war als vorausgesagt und für heute wieder schlechter hab ich zuerst Gartenarbeiten erledigt und bin dann mit dem alten Rocky in den nassen Wald.





Zuerst von der Sonne angestrahlt hat es super Spaß gemacht 




und die Farben dieses Jahr sind echt ein Genuß 😍




Aufm Rückweg wurds dann aber ziemlich schnell sehr schattig 🥶





Heute waren dann die für gestern gedachten Restarbeiten dran und die sowieso für heut geplanten obwohl das Wetter wieder besser war als angesagt   Ich guck jetzt nicht mehr auf den Wetterbericht  

Schönen Rest 1. Advent


----------



## Mausoline (13. Dezember 2022)

Snowy flower 😍


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Dezember 2022)

Heute nochmal das Winter-Wonderland genossen. 52 km waren es dann doch, aber die Temperaturen kletterten immerhin zwischendurch auf -3°C.









Das Eis war offensichtlich schon dick genug. Aber selbst wenn ich mit Spikes unterwegs gewesen wäre, hätte ich es mir geklemmt. Man wird halt älter und vorsichtiger.


----------



## Mausoline (18. Dezember 2022)

Wär meine Frage "ist das Eis frei gegeben?"


----------



## Cycliste17 (19. Dezember 2022)

Die Kinder wiegen doch viel weniger als ein Erwachsener.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Dezember 2022)

Da war auch ein Erwachsener dabei. Und nein, das Eis war nicht freigegeben. Ist ein Angelteich im Wald und der Verein wird sich schön hüten, so ewas zu tun. Am Zu- und Abfluss war auch keine Eisschicht, von daher, besser mal am Ufer geblieben..


----------



## Mausoline (2. Januar 2023)

Naturfeuerwerk am Silvesterabend 🤩










Euch allen viele schöne und spannende Touren und Trails in  *2023*


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Januar 2023)

...bei mir war das Naturfeuerwerk am 31.12. zum Ende der Silvesterrunde nicht ganz so spektakulär.


----------



## Chrige (3. Januar 2023)

Erste Runde dieses Jahr auf den Hometrails









Wünsche euch allen ein wunderschönes, frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2023)

Somit hat sich meine Frage nach den Schneeverhältnissen bei euch erledigt


----------



## Chrige (4. Januar 2023)

Nö, Schnee hat!s so gut wie keinen. Über den Jahrewechsel gingen die Temperaturen bei uns auf ca 18 Grad hoch. Der Berg rechts von meinem Kopf (die Rigi) ist 1800m hoch und hat(te) keinen Schnee.
Jetzt sind die Temperaturen allerdings wieder runter gegangen, so dass wenigstens die Berge Schnee bekommen sollen. Bei uns regnet es aber 😔


----------



## Ji-won (4. Januar 2023)

Gestern nach der Arbeit noch etwas Sonne einfangen können.
Den Trail hatte ich mich letztes Jahr noch nicht mit dem Gravel getraut und der war an einer Stelle einfach nur sacksteil. Bin sehr happy und wohlbehalten unten angekommen.
Zum Schluss gings gemütlich auf Asphalt runter.


----------



## Mausoline (Sonntag um 20:17)

Pfalzsaisoneröffnung 

mit schönen Plätzen




und auch sonnigen Pfaden


----------

